#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-30
<Mithrandir> phratman: I'm not sure exactly in which case the offending library lives, so yes, all the ones you have installed already at least.
<phratman> Mithrandir: So, should I download and install everything in there? What would you do in my situation?
<ubotu> New bug: #111119 in Ubuntu "After Slide Show Recovery file window pops up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111119
<Mithrandir> phratman: ideally, you download all of it and run dpkg -l $packagename for each of them; if it says "ii" on the start of the line that dpkg outputs, you run sudo dpkg -i $package.deb
<phratman> Mithrandir: All of the packages in <...>/tmp ?
<phratman> Mithrandir: Sorry if I'm being redundant, but I want to make sure that the system is setup just as you want it to be for testing purposes. Also the thought of reinstalling Ubuntu on this machine with the proper setup is not a very comfortable one.
<Mithrandir> phratman: yes, all of the packages in there.
<Mithrandir> phratman: if they don't help, downgrading to the version in the repositories should be painless.
<phratman> Mithrandir: Okay. Thanks.
<phratman> Mithrandir: There's a ksysguard and a ksysguardd package. Is the latter basically a debugging package?
<Nafallo> no, a daemon.
<phratman> Ah.
<ubotu> New bug: #111120 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes on print command ." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111120
<ubotu> New bug: #111121 in Ubuntu "I cannot boot after an initial install on an HP machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111121
<ubotu> New bug: #111122 in Ubuntu "cygwin xdmcp login freezes when logging into gnome, but not XFCE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111122
<ubotu> New bug: #111123 in linux-meta (main) "i2o DPT RAID driver broken. Known bug in 2.6.20. Patch available." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111123
<ubotu> New bug: #111124 in beagle (main) "beagle throws exceptions, fills hard drive with logs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111124
<ubotu> New bug: #111125 in vorbis-tools (main) "Oggenc don't read FLAC as input" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111125
<ubotu> New bug: #111126 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111126
<ubotu> New bug: #111128 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111128
<ubotu> New bug: #111129 in Ubuntu "Sound doesn't work for Realtek ALC861-VD (HDA Intel)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111129
<ubotu> New bug: #111130 in python-setuptools (main) "[apport]  easy_install-2.4 crashed with EnvironmentError in get_config()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111130
<ubotu> New bug: #111132 in firefox (main) "Firefox closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111132
<ubotu> New bug: #111133 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111133
<ubotu> New bug: #111134 in nzb (universe) "no desktop file or menu entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111134
<ubotu> New bug: #111135 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "linux-image-kdump is missing in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111135
<phratman> Mithrandir: Thank you very much :D
<Mithrandir> phratman: it fixed the problem?
<phratman> Mithrandir: There is just one minor thing. You have a few dev packages as dependencies, which probably aren't necessary for normal users.
<phratman> Mithrandir: And yes, it did fix the problem :)
<Mithrandir> they're automatically built when I built the source package.
<Mithrandir> good to hear; I'll see if I can get this into -proposed tomorrow or so
<Mithrandir> now I want to sleep a bit
<Wide-eyes> Hello BugSaquad!
<Wide-eyes> ANybother there?
<ubotu> New bug: #111137 in software-properties (main) "Software properties has duplicate gksu" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111137
<ubotu> New bug: #111138 in debian-installer (main) "Ubuntu Server 7.04 AMD64 installs generic kernel by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111138
<ubotu> New bug: #111139 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with TypeError in timeout)()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111139
<petter_> anyone around?
<ubotu> New bug: #111141 in Ubuntu "Vertical line character not mapped on Hebrew keyboard layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111141
<ubotu> New bug: #111142 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111142
<ubotu> New bug: #111143 in Ubuntu "bright control does not work in gateway laptop display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111143
<ubotu> New bug: #111144 in Ubuntu "problem with some accents with brazilian keyboard model" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111144
<ubotu> New bug: #111145 in Ubuntu "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111145
<ubotu> New bug: #111146 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Twin USB Joystick not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111146
<ubotu> New bug: #111149 in Ubuntu "System becomes unresponsive after a while on battery life" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111149
<ubotu> New bug: #111150 in Ubuntu "Fatal error upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111150
<ubotu> New bug: #111151 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 after install will not connect to updater  says refused to connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111151
<ubotu> New bug: #111152 in kooldock (universe) "kooldock is unusable, graphics glitchy when scrolling mouse over dock icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111152
<ubotu> New bug: #111153 in update-manager (main) "Actualizando" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111153
<ubotu> New bug: #111154 in metacity (main) "Metacity would'nt start after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111154
<ubotu> New bug: #111155 in pyyaml (universe) "sync request pyyaml 3.04-1 from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111155
<ubotu> New bug: #111156 in ezpublish (universe) "No php5 support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111156
<ubotu> New bug: #111157 in powermanagement-interface (main) "Standard hibernate not running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111157
<ubotu> New bug: #111158 in acpi-support (main) "uswsusp not working through HAL, working manually" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111158
<ubotu> New bug: #111159 in qcad (universe) "[apport]  qcad crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111159
<ubotu> New bug: #111161 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111161
<ubotu> New bug: #111163 in Ubuntu "A-Link WL54USB WLAN not recognized by networkmanager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111163
<ubotu> New bug: #111164 in evolution (main) "Evolution Calendar Date Display wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111164
<ubotu> New bug: #111165 in bandwidthd (universe) "bandwithd crashes on starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111165
<ubotu> New bug: #110970 in cryptsetup "When mounting encrypted drives the password should be asked for graphically and not in text mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110970
<ubotu> New bug: #111166 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111166
<ubotu> New bug: #111167 in kdebase (main) "click on program in second desktop crashes taskbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111167
<ubotu> New bug: #111168 in ndiswrapper (main) "rt73 no longer works on westinghouse laptop in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111168
<ubotu> New bug: #111169 in rapidsvn (universe) "rapidsvn crashes when using kompare to diff files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111169
<ubotu> New bug: #107256 in schooltool "Unmet dependencies on Feisty installing SchoolTool (dup-of: 80324)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107256
<ubotu> New bug: #111170 in hplip (main) "[apport]  print crashed with AttributeError in printButton_clicked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111170
<ubotu> New bug: #111171 in update-manager (main) "update with alternate CD crashes with CRC check error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111171
<ubotu> New bug: #111172 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[ia64]  creates wrong vmlinu* symlinks" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111172
<ubotu> New bug: #111173 in gparted (main) "gparted does not partition previous partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111173
<ubotu> New bug: #111175 in Ubuntu "Add/Remove programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111175
<ubotu> New bug: #111176 in antennavis (universe) "[apport]  TkAnt crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111176
<siretart> anyone using ndiswrapper around?
<ubotu> New bug: #111174 in scim (main) "with scim enabled, oowriter, f-spot, ... crash on startup. (dup-of: 80551)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111174
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #111177 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "usb_suspend need autosuspend sysfs option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111177
<ubotu> New bug: #111178 in hexter (universe) "[apport]  hexter_gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111178
<ubotu> New bug: #111179 in alsa-tools (universe) "[apport]  crash after "envy24control -D delta_1010"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111179
<ubotu> New bug: #111180 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty regression]  iptables:  Too many levels of symbolic links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111180
<thekorn> good mornning!
<dholbach> heya thekorn!
<dholbach> how's it going?
<siretart> what's the deal with this 'offer someone to mentor this bug'?
<siretart> what does this 'mentoring' mean?
<dholbach> "help them on their way to find a solution and integrate it into ubuntu"
<thekorn> dholbach: hi, I'm fine. how are you?
<dholbach> good good - slowly chewing mail from the weekend :)
<dholbach> siretart: is that explanation good enough?
<dholbach> thekorn: did you review the last change in py-lp-bugs/main?
<ubotu> New bug: #111181 in vorbis-tools (main) "ogg123 crashed at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111181
<ubotu> New bug: #111182 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111182
<ubotu> New bug: #111183 in Ubuntu "please sync wpasupplicant (0.6.0~cvs20070224-2) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111183
<siretart> dholbach: Hm, I'm still not sure when I should use it. everytime I'm willing to upload a debdiff to a specific bug?
<siretart> this way I'd have to offer to nearly everything :)
<thekorn> dholbach: you mean that "add real name to reporter", no
<dholbach> siretart: you have to be willing to help them on the way to the solution - like doing code reviews, assist them with questions etc
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll mail that guy
<siretart> aah, I see
<siretart> thanks
<dholbach> thekorn: I'm happy if somebody of the bughelper-dev team commits reviewed changes to /main
<thekorn> dholbach: I thought maybe you did
<dholbach> no, I didn't :)
<dholbach> siretart: it's like helping to form new contributors :)
<dholbach> thekorn: do you think we should move branch names to ~bughelper-dev?
<thekorn> dholbach: to only allow members of bughelper-dev to push revisions?
<dholbach> not bughelper-data, but bughelper and python-launchpad-bugs
<dholbach> it's just an idea
<thekorn> yes, if that's easy that might be a good solution
<dholbach> just push to a different branch location with --remember
<dholbach> I think I'll announce it to the lists now
<dholbach> and change documentation
<dholbach> thekorn: I also make you administrator of the bughelper-dev team
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, cool
<thekorn> dholbach: do you know why codebrows for bughelper.main doesn't work?
<dholbach> what do you mean?
<dholbach> that the last commit contains all the merged changes too?
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll also trash the Dev/CommandlineZoo page
<thekorn> dholbach: well, I always get a server error on this page: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.main/changes
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> thekorn: ok, that's a bug
<dholbach> thekorn: it used to work for me some minutes ago
<ubotu> New bug: #111184 in adept (main) "apt-get crashed while installing firestarter-alreaady downloaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111184
<dholbach> thekorn: are you going to push the branches there or shall I do it?
<dholbach> we even could rename them to /main and /0.1
<dholbach> I'll do it now, if you don't mind
<thekorn> dholbach: yeah, do it, I think you now the fastest way to do so :)
<dholbach> http://code.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev
<thekorn> thanks
<thekorn> dholbach: now we should change the old "bugsquad"-branches to "Abandoned" to avoid confusion
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> I changed the wiki docs
<dholbach> thekorn: after a while it might make sense to split HTMLOperations.py
<dholbach> especially if we break API anyway ;-)
<thekorn> dholbach: yes
<thekorn> first step might be to move the functions to utils.py
<dholbach> i updated the wiki, the docs and announced the change
<dholbach> probably, yes
* dholbach reboots into gutsy - wheeee
<Mithrandir> dholbach: so you can't build any binaries? :-P
<dholbach> Mithrandir: hm?
<Mithrandir> linux-libc-headers is busted
<dholbach> ah nice
<dholbach> Mithrandir: it seems I can build binaries just fine
<Mithrandir> maybe some bits work.
* dholbach tries to build gcalctool in a pbuilder
<dholbach> ... and rushes off to the shop - brb
<persia> Anything which doesn't use any of the linux-specific headers seems to work (mostly leaves).
<ubotu> New bug: #111186 in beryl-core (universe) "craches login beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111186
<ubotu> New bug: #111187 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "update manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111187
<ubotu> New bug: #111188 in openvpn (universe) "[apport]  package openvpn failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111188
<ubotu> New bug: #111189 in lineakd (universe) "[apport]  lineakd crashed with SIGSEGV in CommandExec::exec()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111189
<ubotu> New bug: #111190 in hotkey-setup (main) "hotkey: "volume down" is non-functional for sony vaio pcg-fx210" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111190
<txwikinger2> What is usually done with CoC Violations in bugs?
<dholbach> txwikinger2: we kindly remind people to stick to the CoC
<dholbach> there's a stock response on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses iirc
<txwikinger2> ok .. I thought to do that
<Mithrandir> if the abuse continues, it can be escalated to the CC with banning the person from LP.  I don't think that's happened yet.
<txwikinger2> I don't think it is so bad, but I think if it is just overlooked it usually gets worse
<txwikinger2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/95460/comments/15
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95460 in samba "samba 3.0.24 on feisty is broken" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<ubotu> New bug: #111191 in Ubuntu "ThinkPad R51 crash(?) when re-opening the lid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111191
<pikkio> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #111192 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111192
<ubotu> New bug: #111193 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111193
<maini10> Hi, I need help triaging bug 93081
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 93081 in kdebase "konqueror does not accept SSL certificates "forever"" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93081
<maini10> In my opinion this is not a real bug, at least in the specific case submitted by reporter
<maini10> But the reporter disagrees
<ubotu> New bug: #111195 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in KickerTip::display()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111195
<Mithrandir> maini10: Lynoure is right; if anything, the labels on the controls should match the behaviour.
<ubotu> New bug: #111194 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111194
<maini10> Mithrendir: Do you suggest to confirm it?
<Mithrandir> maini10: I don't use konqi, but if her report is accurate and you see the same symptoms, I think it should be marked as confirmed, yes.
<maini10> Yes, I have noticed that labels don't match with the behaviour, but I thought that was a security restriction
<ubotu> New bug: #111196 in Ubuntu "SyncEvolution (dup-of: 111198)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111196
<ubotu> New bug: #111197 in f-spot (main) "Wrong error message when exporting images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111197
<ubotu> New bug: #111198 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  SyncEvolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111198
<dholbach> thekorn: uploaded new packages to gutsy (with the split)
<thekorn> dholbach: wow, thanks, you ROCK!
<dholbach> thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #111199 in bluez-libs (main) "please sync bluez-libs from sid" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111199
<ubotu> New bug: #111200 in openoffice.org (main) "converter wizard doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111200
<ubotu> New bug: #111201 in readahead-list (main) "no documentation provided" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111201
<ubotu> New bug: #111203 in readahead-list (main) "should be split into multiple packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111203
<ubotu> New bug: #111204 in xawtv (universe) "[apport]  xawtv crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111204
<ubotu> New bug: #111205 in zapping (universe) "[apport]  zapping crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_set_sensitive()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111205
<ubotu> New bug: #111206 in Ubuntu "One click is treated as double click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111206
<ubotu> New bug: #111207 in Ubuntu "[SYNC REQUEST]  nspr from debian main to ubuntu main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111207
<ubotu> New bug: #111208 in Ubuntu "[SYNC REQUEST]  nss from debian main to ubuntu gutsy main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111208
<ubotu> New bug: #111210 in Ubuntu "no sound heard (only not supported?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111210
<ubotu> New bug: #111209 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111209
<ubotu> New bug: #111211 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel not updating when compiz enable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111211
<ubotu> New bug: #111212 in rxvt (universe) "screen corruption with rxvt and emacs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111212
<ubotu> New bug: #111213 in adept (main) "Adept crashes before password request" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111213
<ubotu> New bug: #111214 in Ubuntu "Feisty system crash dhcdbd - avhail-daemon - hcid - kdm - network manager - kdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111214
<ucap> Quick question: can I set all apport bugs to "confirmed" once they have a retrace?
<harrisony> ucap: hmm, you can but..i wait till there is a 2nd
<ucap> you mean, you wait for a duplicate to show up?
<harrisony> ucap: thats what i do
<ucap> harrisony: okay, thanks!
<pikkio> harrisony: yesterday you asked me my LP profile. It's NOT ~pikkio, but rather ~lorenzo-delledonne
<harrisony> pikkio: ok cool, thanks for telling me
<pikkio> somebody has "stolen" my nickname ^^
<ubotu> New bug: #111215 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111215
<ubotu> New bug: #111216 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with IOError in copyfileobj()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111216
<ubotu> New bug: #111217 in matplotlib (universe) "not publication quality???" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111217
<thekorn> dholbach: I added a new version of safe_urlopen to the developing branch (bug 90654). IMO this version should be close to be merged into main, but needs some testing
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90654 in python-launchpad-bugs "learn to deal with Launchpad being down/inaccessible/timing out" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90654
<ubotu> New bug: #111218 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111218
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll check it out
<dholbach> thekorn: you need to merge the change of Hilario and I'd rename the attempt variable to attempts, but apart from that it looks good
<dholbach> thekorn: I'm happy for you to merge it in, so we can get it tested
<dholbach> thekorn: good work
<ubotu> New bug: #111219 in audacity (universe) "audacity should be compiled with gtk2 instead of gtk1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111219
<crimsun> arg, not that bug _again_
<ubotu> New bug: #111220 in packagesearch (universe) "[apport]  packagesearch crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::Init()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111220
<ubotu> New bug: #111221 in scapy (universe) "scapy FTBFS in Gutsy due to hard coded Python 2.4 paths" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111221
<ubotu> New bug: #111222 in azureus (universe) "new azureus package 2.5.0.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111222
<seb128> jwendell: hi
<seb128> jwendell: the upstream change to fix bug #8422 seems to not work correctly
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8422 in tsclient "Error message on ending VNC session" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/8422
<seb128> could be an rdesktop bug though
<ubotu> New bug: #111223 in aiccu (universe) "Does not kill daemon on package removal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111223
<seb128> it returns 256 when closing the window
<jwendell> seb128, yes, it's a rdesktop bug, which it returns a non-zero value
<seb128> do you know if there is a patch for it somewhere?
<jwendell> seb128, btw, i'm working on a new version well integrated to GNOME, with some luck it will become part of vino
<seb128> cool
<jwendell> seb128, nope
<seb128> hum, k :/
<tcr> So what's the prefered way to make a suggestion for a version bump of a package? Should I just file in a regular bug in launchpad?
<seb128> do nothing
<seb128> and wait than somebody updates
<ubotu> New bug: #111224 in kdesdk (main) "KBabel debian package (deb) doesnt have Gettext as it requirement" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111224
<seb128> gusty has just open, let some time for new version to catch up before opening bugs
<seb128> otherwise yes a wishlist bug is the right way
<tcr> I'm sorry, I didn't quite understand you. Did you mean that one should wait until new upstream versions of packages show that they're not b0rked in any stupid way?
<seb128> what software do you want to get update?
<seb128> I mean that versions where frozen for some week in feisty now
<seb128> gutsy is just open
<seb128> new upstream versions will be uploaded for many packages or synced from Debian
<seb128> and what is "b0rked in any stupid way"?
<tcr> broken because of recent changes
<thekorn> dholbach: thanks for looking at the changes in safe.url.open, I merged them into main
<dholbach> thekorn: thanks a lot
<seb128> tcr: you are not clear, you can open a bug on the package, try to describe what your problem is though
<tcr> How am I not clear?
<seb128> tcr: you speak first of a version bump, which means a new version
<seb128> tcr: and now you speak about some bug
<seb128> we will not update a stable package to a new version
<ogra> "some package" ... "b0rked in any stupid way" ... :) very clear :)
<tcr> seb128: I'm not; please read what I wrote. I was guessing on what you were trying to tell me. :)
<seb128> <tcr> So what's the prefered way to make a suggestion for a version bump of a package?
<seb128> you request a new version to be packaged?
<seb128> new version of what?
<tcr> Exactly; you told me that a wishlist bug is the way to go, but introduced some additional restrictions I wanted to get more information on.
<tcr> haskell-mode
<seb128> open the bug
<ubotu> New bug: #111225 in Ubuntu "libgtkglextmm missing in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111225
<seb128> we will deal with it
<seb128> we will not update the stable package to a new version though
<tcr> Fine with me.
<seb128> there is no restriction
<seb128> just trying to avoid a zillion of bugs "new crack is available since yesterday midnight, it's 6am and it's not packaged yet, how come" ;)
<tcr> Indeed, and that's exactly the reason what I was talking about.
<ubotu> New bug: #111226 in haskell-mode (universe) "New upstream version 2.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111226
<ubotu> New bug: #111228 in vbetool (main) "vbetool crashed on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111228
<ubotu> New bug: #111227 in Ubuntu "NFS-root support indirectly broken in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111227
* ogra wonders what "indirectly" might mean
<ubotu> New bug: #111229 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111229
<ubotu> New bug: #111230 in compiz-extra (universe) "[feisty]  some plugins are not installed by this package, even marked as present." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111230
<persia> I just closed totem, and my theme changed.  Any suggestions on how to generate enough information to file a bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #111231 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Sending an attachment with a " or " in the filename does not work!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111231
<ubotu> New bug: #111232 in beryl-core (universe) "Missing Icons in taskbar when Beryl is used..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111232
<ubotu> New bug: #111233 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111233
<ubotu> New bug: #111234 in blender (universe) "[apport]  blender-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in PyBool_Type()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111234
<ubotu> New bug: #111235 in Ubuntu "To maximize Windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111235
<ubotu> New bug: #111236 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::isEmpty()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111236
<ubotu> New bug: #111237 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xserver-xgl doesn't fully support compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111237
<ubotu> New bug: #111238 in imagemagick (main) "Grammatical error in Keyboard Message Dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111238
<ubotu> New bug: #111240 in initramfs-tools (main) "Errors output when no firmware is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111240
<ubotu> New bug: #111242 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111242
<ubotu> New bug: #111243 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screensaver lock: keyboard layout (language) not displayed properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111243
<persia> TheMuso: Do you have a special attachment to sooperlooper?  I'd like to process the merge whilst working on my plan to abolish wxwindows2.4.
<persia> -ECHANNEL
<ubotu> New bug: #111244 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111244
<ubotu> New bug: #111245 in python-sqlite (main) "Please merge python-sqlite 1.0.1-6 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111245
<ubotu> New bug: #111246 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111246
<deniz_ogut> Couraged by the Ubuntu Open Week's related sessions, I want to be closer with launchpad bugs and bug triaging. May I ask a question? (related with an actual situation)
<ubotu> New bug: #111247 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111247
<Hobbsee> deniz_ogut: of course
<Hobbsee> deniz_ogut: no idea if anyone will be able to answer, though :)
<deniz_ogut> ok asking (may take some time to write)
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #111248 in beryl-core (universe) "unexpected mulfunction of beryl manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111248
<ubotu> New bug: #111249 in lyx (universe) "Please sync lyx (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111249
<deniz_ogut> There is Bug #99927. Confirmed. It has 4 duplicates. Bug #85077, Bug #91849, Bug #97491, Bug #105722. #105722 and #97491  are still "needs info" although it is a duplicate of 99927 which is confirmed. What's more, #99927's one duplicate out of four, #91849 is confirmed and asigned to upstream. Now, if someone starts from 105722, he seems it to be non-confirmed, if he refers to its duplicate 99927 he will see that its confirmed and has 4 duplicates
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99927 in xfce4-terminal "xfce terminal crashes and returns me to login screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99927
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85077 in xfce4-terminal "[apport]  xfce4-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in XRenderFillRectangle() (dup-of: 99927)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85077
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91849 in xfce4-terminal "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal (dup-of: 99927)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91849
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97491 in Ubuntu "xfce4-terminal crashes or freezes xorg (dup-of: 99927)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97491
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105722 in xfce4-terminal "Xfce4 terminal crash, starting xfce4 from kdm. (dup-of: 99927)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105722
<WhackJob> Good Reading: http://apcmag.com/5981/hands_on_with_ubuntu_7_04_part_1
<persia> deniz_ogut: Generally, it's assumed that the "master" bug status is correct, and the duplicates are likely to be out of date.  The duplicates are generally hidden from searches (except perhaps during bug reporting).
<deniz_ogut> but here the assigned to the upstream one seems to be not the master one.
<deniz_ogut> all others refer to one master and it doesnt say assined and it says in some other which is assined to it.
<Hobbsee> then the upstream link should be added to the master bug - which the person should have done when marking the dupes
<deniz_ogut> *assined to it: linked to it.
<ubotu> New bug: #111250 in arts (main) "deamon crashed when X was restarted." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111250
<deniz_ogut> sholud i do it then?
<Hobbsee> yes please :)
<deniz_ogut> ok. thanks for answering.
<persia> deniz_ogut: Ah.  There are two options, depending on your involvement with xfce.  You might want to unmark 91849 as a dup, and then dup 99927 to 91849.  IUf you have xfce access, it's easier to update 99927 to point to upstream, and modify the upstream bug to point to 99927 (but I type slow)
<deniz_ogut> persia: no problem.  both type and understand slow. I need to deal with what you write! :-)
<persia> Hobbsee: The upstream bug points back to LP.  Shouldn't upstream be directed to the master?
<Hobbsee> persia: would help.  but the LP points to the master too
<deniz_ogut> persia: I got it! That's very smart. 99927 and also the other two to 91849. 91849 will be the master. did I get right?
<persia> deniz_ogut: If I remember correctly, you only have to adjust 91849 and 99927: the other duplicates should automatically be reparented.
<deniz_ogut> persia: thanks a lot. i will do so. thanks.
<ScottK> persia/deniz_ogut I think the only way to reparent multiples like that is via the e-mail interface.  I think bdmurray did a wiki page on that the other day.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: er, what?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: as in, unmark and mark as dupes?
<ScottK> Yes
<persia> ScottK: There was talk in January about merges.  Did that not get applied in the recent launchpad release?
* ScottK looks for bdmurray's wiki page...
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you can do that via web...hit hte "mark as duplicate" button
* ScottK wonders if Hobbsee will look at his fix for Bug #111221 while he does....
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111221 in scapy "scapy FTBFS in Gutsy due to hard coded Python 2.4 paths" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111221
<ScottK> Hobbsee: If that bug has dupes, then it will error out.
* Hobbsee feeds ScottK an instance of timeanddate.com
<Hobbsee> ah yes, so you hve to move the dupes to be dupes of the master bug
<ScottK> Right
<Hobbsee> which you can also do via the web interface - if you go into the dupe first
<persia> ScottK: I don't remember any issues when I was consolidating 13350.  Are you sure?
<ScottK> Maybe they fixed it since I tried last.
<persia> ScottK: When did you try (I've been away, so I miss things).
<deniz_ogut> Dear friends. I am not a technicam person and I don't want to do something wrong. So the best way is to leave those bugs I mentioned as they are. Isn't it? Or you tell me "do this way" I'll do so.
<deniz_ogut> *technical
<ScottK> deniz_ogut: Go ahead and do it.
<deniz_ogut> as who said?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it's been working that way for a long while...it's just odd.
<persia> deniz_ogut: You can try what I suggested.  Based on ScottK's comments, it might not work.  Please let us know either way.
<Hobbsee> deniz_ogut: we did :)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: When I was in the Navy, we had a saying, "Sleep is for the weak."
<Hobbsee> where "we" == some random people in #ubuntu-bugs
<deniz_ogut> ok. i will! :-)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: true that.
<persia> deniz_ogut: The bug with the link to upstream should be the master bug.
<deniz_ogut> ok. actually this is the easiest way for me to do.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Here's the page I was thinking of: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Diaries/bdmurray
<Hobbsee> ScottK: that's seriously cool...
<ScottK> Yeah.
<persia> ScottK: That's just a way to make things faster for seious bugsquadders.  The web interface didn't go away.
<dholbach> bugsquad diareis!
<ScottK> Yes.
<dholbach> diaries :)
<ScottK> persia: Agreed.
<dholbach> (you can also use   bughelper -T  and don't need to write a clue file for a search - though it's good if you share it)
<cburg> hmm for bug 109835 I am trying to figure out, should I ask them to attach the .xsession-errors file for the specific user that is experiencing the problem or am I completely off on this line of thought. I'm kind of making things up as I go.
<ubotu> New bug: #111252 in command-not-found (main) "missing programs in database" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111252
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109835 in Ubuntu "windows applet says window manager "unknown"" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109835
<ScottK> cburg: I'd suggest NEVER just ask for .xsessions-errors as it can be huge.
<cburg> hah ok
<ScottK> If you think that's where you need to go, I'd suggest asking them to start the program from the command line and give you the command line output.
<ubotu> New bug: #111254 in mythtv (multiverse) "MythTV is either debug or it isn't - make a decision!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111254
<ubotu> New bug: #111255 in command-not-found (main) "bad behaviour according to PATH variable value in a particular case" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111255
<ubotu> New bug: #111256 in nautilus (main) "total lag of nautilus window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111256
<deniz_ogut> persia: First I cleaned the area from bug report #91849 where said 91849 is a duplicate of 99927. And went to 99927 to mark it as a duplicate of 91849 but the error stated that: " There are other bugs already marked as duplicates of Bug 99927. These bugs should be changed to be duplicates of another bug if you are certain you would like to perform this change." What to do now?
<persia> deniz_ogut: Grumble.  My memory was not correct, or something changed.  You'll have to manually mark all the duplicates of 99927 as duplicates of 91849.  As mentioned previously, bughelper or email would make this easier, but the web pages also work.  My apologies for the confusion.
<ScottK> deniz_ogut: This is what we were discussing earlier.  You will have to undup the others one by one and dupe them to the correct master.
<deniz_ogut> i will do so. but is this something , a kind of bug relater with LP?
<deniz_ogut> *related
<ScottK> LP is still a work in progress.  This is something they intend to change in the future.  For now it's more work than is ideal, but it works.
<deniz_ogut> anyway, you developers know the best, now let me link those 4 bugs to the main one. thanks a lot.
<persia> deniz_ogut: I just checked, and you don't actually have to updup.  Just visit all the dup pages (e.g. 97491), choose "Mark as duplicate", and change from 99927 to 91849.
<ScottK> Yes.  Sorry.  redupe would have been better to say than undupe.  My bad.
<persia> It appears that bug #78596 isn't fixed yet, although bug #52613 is interesting, and may improve things in the future.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78596 in malone "Automatically handle moving duplicates across when duplicating a bug with dupes" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78596
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52613 in malone ""Duplicate" system is conceptually erroneous" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52613
<ubotu> New bug: #111258 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl manager crashes while booting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111258
<deniz_ogut> persia: I manuelly linked all four to 91849 which is confirmed and assigned. I'm in progress. :-) Thanks.
<persia> deniz_ogut: No, thank you for helping organise the bugs to be easy for upstream.
<ubotu> New bug: #111257 in Ubuntu "totem crashes with 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)' when using compiz and xserver-xorg-video-intel driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111257
<ubotu> New bug: #111260 in firefox (main) "Firefox does not restart when closed and reopened immediately" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111260
<ubotu> New bug: #111261 in gnome-terminal (main) "Ubuntu not recognize pendrivers or HDs via USB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111261
<habeeb_> Mithrandir: Hey... Yesterday, you said that it doesn't matter if that guy has 12 tabs open in X-chat. Is that true? I mean, the number of tabs doesn't affect the performance of that application?
<habeeb_> brb.
<ubotu> New bug: #111263 in Ubuntu "MiKTeX Tools for Unix-alikes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111263
<ubotu> New bug: #111264 in gedit (main) "auto completeuion for Gedit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111264
<ubotu> New bug: #111265 in Ubuntu "ubuntu crashes " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111265
<ubotu> New bug: #111266 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "r818x locks system when SMP kernel is used (-generic)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111266
<ubotu> New bug: #111267 in python2.4 (main) "Installed version is 2.4.4c1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111267
<ubotu> New bug: #111268 in gnome-desktop (main) "Feature Request: Diferent Wallpapers per Workspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111268
<ubotu> New bug: #111269 in Ubuntu "[apport]  raki crashed with SIGSEGV when i syncronize with windows mobile 2003" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111269
<Mithrandir> habeeb: I said it shouldn't matter, not that it didn't
<habeeb> Mithrandir: I see.
<maini10> Hello, I have a question about bugs in KDE 3.5.6 packages in Kubuntu 6.10
<ubotu> New bug: #111270 in wine (universe) "[Gutsy]  Wine 0.9.36 Released April 27, 2007" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111270
<maini10> bug triage of this packages is the same of the others or they are not supported?
<ubotu> New bug: #111271 in edubuntu-docs (main) "Spelling mistakes in file edubuntu/handbook/C/server.xml" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111271
<ubotu> New bug: #111272 in f-spot (main) "F-Spot cannot export to Gallery2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111272
<ubotu> New bug: #111273 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga needs Codec G.711, G.726 and G.729 for sparvoip.de (voipbuster.com)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111273
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #111274 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager won't connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111274
<ubotu> New bug: #111276 in xsane (main) "[apport]  xsane crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111276
<ubotu> New bug: #111277 in firefox (main) "Download fails on pausing the download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111277
<ubotu> New bug: #110622 in command-not-found "Reports incorrect information when command not in path" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110622
<ubotu> New bug: #111278 in xpdf (universe) "xpdf crashes when scrolling a potentially illegal PDF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111278
<ubotu> New bug: #111279 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_foreach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111279
<ubotu> New bug: #111280 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany should depend on libxul instead of Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111280
<ubotu> New bug: #111282 in acpi (main) "wired ethernet not available on resume from sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111282
<ubotu> New bug: #111283 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in IMAccountHandlerXMLSerializer::serialize()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111283
<ubotu> New bug: #111284 in firefox (main) "crash with "save file location" dialogue box open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111284
<ubotu> New bug: #111287 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111287
<ubotu> New bug: #111290 in totem (main) "Totem crashes as I attempt to play an OGM file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111290
<mmmbreakfast> I can reproduce bug 84158, which amounts to out-of-the-box video corruption in Feisty release for users with some ATI chipsets.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84158 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Corrupt screen when switching resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84158
<bdmurray> mmmbreakfast: in which case you could confirm
<mmmbreakfast> will do - very new at this - thanks
<bdmurray> mmmbreakfast: no problem, I'm here to help
<ubotu> New bug: #111292 in Ubuntu "Midi should always work!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111292
<ubotu> New bug: #111293 in bitmap-mule (universe) "Please sync bitmap-mule (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111293
<ubotu> New bug: #111285 in rhythmbox (main) "Automatic playlist: Does not jump to playing song when last song was removed from playlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111285
<ubotu> New bug: #111286 in nautilus (main) "Freezes upon accessing a specific directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111286
<ubotu> New bug: #111294 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111294
<ucap> quick question: is it good practice to confirm apport bugs that have been retraced?
<bdmurray> ucap: if the retrace has useful information in it.  what bug are you looking at?
<ucap> not a specific one. what do you mean by "useful" information?
<ubotu> New bug: #111297 in Ubuntu "No audio at all - randomly works for no reason then goes again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111297
<bdmurray> ucap: sometimes you'll see retraced bugs that say something like "StackTraceTop: ()?" - which isn't that useful
<ubotu> New bug: #111295 in biblememorizer (universe) "Please sync biblememorizer (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111295
<ubotu> New bug: #111296 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Gparted causes crash of X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111296
<ucap> bdmurray, yes I remember coming across some of those. so I'll leave those untouched. thanks!
<bdmurray> ucap: cool, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #111298 in edubuntu-docs (main) "Spelling mistakes in file edubuntu/handbook/C/introduction.xml" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111298
<ubotu> New bug: #111299 in Ubuntu "/usr/bin/X leaks memory with firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111299
<ubotu> New bug: #111300 in openafs (universe) "openafs-modules-1.4.4 fails to build on Sparc64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111300
<ubotu> New bug: #111301 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "PVR-500 second tuner error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111301
<ubotu> New bug: #111302 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111302
<ubotu> New bug: #111304 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111304
<ubotu> New bug: #111281 in amavisd-new (universe) "[apport]  package amavisd-new failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111281
<ubotu> New bug: #111306 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111306
<ubotu> New bug: #111307 in Ubuntu "builtin GNOME disk writing software uses speeds not appropriate for media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111307
<ubotu> New bug: #111308 in openoffice.org (main) "keyboard shortcuts for underline text doesn't work properly (DE locale)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111308
<ubotu> New bug: #111311 in language-selector (main) "Unable to turn off complex character input in Language Support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111311
<ubotu> New bug: #111312 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111312
<ubotu> New bug: #111313 in libgksu (main) "Error in libgksu Norwegian translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111313
<Admiral_Chicago> \o/
<Admiral_Chicago> finally updated my diary.
<ubotu> New bug: #111314 in lastfm (universe) "[apport]  lastfm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111314
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: diary?
<ubotu> New bug: #111315 in Ubuntu "windows appear black when several applications are working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111315
<Admiral_Chicago> oops dairy
<Admiral_Chicago> wait
<Kmos> bdmurray: you can update opera to version 9.2 on canonical archive ?
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Diaries/fmartinez
<Admiral_Chicago> that think
<crimsun> diary.
<crimsun> dairy is moo cow.
<Kmos> bug 105859
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105859 in app-install-data-commercial "Opera 9.2 is out with many bug fixes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105859
<Admiral_Chicago> thing* thanks daniel. can't spell today i think.
<bdmurray> crimsun: I have a question about using multiple sound cards if you have a moment
<crimsun> bdmurray: shoot.
<bdmurray> crimsun: I wanted to use one soundcard for speakers and one for headphones.  Is that possible?  If so where would be a good place to read about setting it up.
<crimsun> bdmurray: yes. I recommend you use pulseaudio with pavucontrol.
<ubotu> New bug: #111316 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111316
<crimsun> bdmurray: in short, install pulseaudio (in main), libasound2-plugins (in main), pulseaudio-esound-compat (in main), and pavucontrol (in universe)
<crimsun> bdmurray: execute ``asoundconf set-pulseaudio''
<crimsun> bdmurray: connect speakers to one card and headphones to another
<crimsun> bdmurray: use Applications> Sound & Video> PulseAudio Volume Control   -> Streams -> secondary-click -> Move Stream
<crimsun> that's essentially the configuration that I use.
<bdmurray> crimsun: neat, I'll give that a try.  thanks!
<crimsun> np
<ubotu> New bug: #111317 in Ubuntu "OOffice crash with doc files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111317
<ubotu> New bug: #111318 in Ubuntu "Simple backup stopped working after upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111318
<ubotu> New bug: #111319 in totem (main) "Resizing a totem window causes _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE window manager warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111319
<ubotu> New bug: #111320 in Ubuntu "Canon iP4000 does not print in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111320
<ubotu> New bug: #111321 in Ubuntu "Gnome Panels and applets seem to Jump around" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111321
<umarmung> Hi
<ubotu> New bug: #111322 in pilot-manager (universe) "Can't find PDA/Pilot.pm after upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111322
<ubotu> New bug: #111323 in gnumeric (main) "inserting a row changes unrelated formulas" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111323
<bdmurray> hello umarmung
<umarmung> Bug 111324 is not completely a dupe of bug 51043. However the upstream bug from 51043 is. So should i mark it as dupe or not. :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111324 in Ubuntu "unable to use some actions in gnome file manager with list view" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111324
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 51043 in nautilus ""rightclick -> paste" missing in contextmenu when pointer is above files/folders" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51043
<bdmurray> umarmung: Yes, I would think so
<umarmung> Pardon. Does that mean mark it as bug or not?
<bdmurray> yes, it means mark it as a duplicate
<ubotu> New bug: #111324 in Ubuntu "unable to use some actions in gnome file manager with list view (dup-of: 51043)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111324
<ubotu> New bug: #111326 in totem (main) "Totem often returns: "internal data flow error" movies play good with VLC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111326
<ubotu> New bug: #111327 in openoffice.org (main) "export to pdf in oo2.2 writer not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111327
<umarmung> thank you. done.
<bdmurray> thanks for helping out
<wattazoum> hello there
<wattazoum> I got a question, I have never noticed a link that I have now on launchpad (offer mentorship ) . what is that ?
<cburg_> It's new.
<wattazoum> ahh, oki
<wattazoum> so even a new bugsquad member can mentor someone ?
<ubotu> New bug: #111328 in gcompris (main) "gcompris crashes using Tuxpaint" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111328
<ubotu> New bug: #111329 in Ubuntu "Acer Aspire 5610 hotkeys don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111329
<roh> is there a qa for testing/hunting down bugs with specific mainstream notebooks?
<roh> as in 'some channel' or a specific category in launchpad
<bdmurray> roh: not particularly
<roh> i have some really worrying problems on this new t60 here which i think somebody should try to cross-check
<ubotu> New bug: #111330 in Ubuntu "Intel 82801G Sound problem on toshiba tecra laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111330
<roh> propably acpi/firmware related. it shredders my rootfs when bootet without the psu connected and crys about NMI and uhci controllers dying without reason
<bdmurray> roh: that would be something for the kernel team probably then
<roh> where can i find them?
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies has some information
<roh> irgh... need to write that down. i'm on 80x25 atm due to the second time it killed the fs
<ubotu> New bug: #111331 in aria (universe) "Please sync aria (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111331
<ubotu> New bug: #111332 in compiz (main) "Feature Request: Set Workspace for defined Apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111332
<ubotu> New bug: #111334 in control-center (main) "Theme thumbnail in Gnome Theme Properties uses wrong colors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111334
<ubotu> New bug: #111335 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111335
<ubotu> New bug: #111336 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird crashed with SIGSEGV in wait4()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111336
<ubotu> New bug: #111337 in openoffice.org (main) "Paste only accessible through keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111337
<ubotu> New bug: #111339 in firefox (main) "Middle-Click does not scroll web site in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111339
<ubotu> New bug: #111340 in udev (main) "pontis does not get mounted anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111340
<ubotu> New bug: #111342 in firefox (main) "closing when switching away using alt-tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111342
<ubotu> New bug: #111343 in compiz (main) "Graphical corruption with firefox's autoscroll and compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111343
<ubotu> New bug: #111344 in arts (main) "artsd crashes on restart of X-server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111344
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-01
<ubotu> New bug: #111346 in ethstats (universe) "Ethstats script is not executable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111346
<ubotu> New bug: #111347 in gnome-panel (main) "I cannot choose WPA with network manager. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111347
<ubotu> New bug: #111345 in nautilus (main) "nautilus told me .zip indicates the file is a folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111345
<dabaR> Is that 111347 bug assigned to the wrong package?
<dabaR> I would presume it should be assigned to network-manager.
<pochu> dabaR: you're right
<bdmurray> hey pochu
<pochu> heya bdmurray!
<ubotu> New bug: #111348 in gsmlib (universe) "gsmsmsspool and gsmsmsrequeue scripts are not executable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111348
<ubotu> New bug: #111349 in Ubuntu "blank screen when switching user or using "Alt+F1"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111349
<dabaR> Can I change the package to netwoprk-manager?
<pochu> dabaR: sure!
<dabaR> pochu: K, thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #111350 in meld (universe) "Please upload meld package from Debian unstable - this one already uses python-support !" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111350
<ubotu> New bug: #111351 in lineakd (universe) "[apport]  lineakd crashed with SIGSEGV in std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::basic_string()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111351
<ubotu> New bug: #111352 in menu (universe) "update-menu is *still* not executable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111352
<ubotu> New bug: #111353 in mpqc (universe) "The chkmpqcval and mpqcval scripts are not executable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111353
<ubotu> New bug: #111354 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111354
<dabaR> are bugs always confirmed when sent by apport?
<dabaR> I mean, is it safe to always mark them as confirmed?
<ubotu> New bug: #111355 in hal (main) "usb hard disk is not mounted automatically (or manually)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111355
<bdmurray> dabaR: not necessarily
<bdmurray> dabaR: it depends on the usefulness of the retrace
<dabaR> bdmurray: Can you take a look with me at the https://launchpad.net/bugs/111354 bug, and give me some more information, please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111354 in kdelibs "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<bdmurray> dabaR: looking
<ubotu> New bug: #111356 in wine (universe) "Unable to open new doc when running graphpad prism in wine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111356
<bdmurray> dabaR: that stacktrace isn't particularly useful for example bug 111336 has a bit more in it's retrace
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111336 in mozilla-thunderbird "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird crashed with SIGSEGV in wait4()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111336
<dabaR> Is that the part after the Signal line?
<dabaR> Up until Uname.
<dabaR> Well, the 3 lines that say stacktrace in them
<bdmurray> This is the part I'm looking at "StacktraceTop:?? ()"
<dabaR> So, if it has no useful line(not ?? ()) in it, the apport bug report is not useful. Is that true?
<bdmurray> dabaR: I'm under the impression it is not as useful
<dabaR> So it is not a precise matter. I see. If you had to process this bug report, what would you do with it?
<bdmurray> I would gather information on how to try and reproduce it
<bdmurray> Like what exactly they mean by taskbar and what applet they may have been passing over
<dabaR> bdmurray: Thank you.
<bdmurray> no problem, I personally haven't seen a prohibited sign
<dabaR> I don't use kde. I am trying to learn to triage bugs.
<bdmurray> cool, thanks for helping.  Do you have any other questions while we are both here?
<ubotu> New bug: #111357 in gtkpod (universe) "crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111357
<dabaR> Not right now, thank you.
<dabaR> bdmurray:
<bdmurray> okay, I'm around all the time if you have any questions
<dabaR> bdmurray: sweet.
<ubotu> New bug: #111359 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu wiki is slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111359
<ubotu> New bug: #111360 in f-spot (main) "f-spot can't import dng images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111360
<dabaR> I was able to confirm the behavior in bug #111359. However, I am not sure whether to leave it as an open bug. I see that the Ubuntu website product may be the right project to link the bug to. I also see that there is a wiki team.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111359 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu wiki is slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111359
<justinellison> dabaR:  I've noticed the same thing in the past
<dabaR> I don't suppose they would be the ones to fix it, as they likely produce content rather than maintain the infrastructure.
<dabaR> justinellison: me too :-)
* ScottK would suggest ask bdmurray what to do with it.
<dabaR> hehe
<dabaR> bdmurray: I would like to do something about the bug #111359. I was able to reproduce the behavior. I think it should be assigned to the ubuntu website product, and possibly assigned to the ubuntu wiki team. Or should it be rejected?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111359 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu wiki is slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111359
<justinellison> I believe murray is away at the moment
<ubotu> New bug: #111361 in Ubuntu "SD memory card (/dev/sdf1) not recognised by gnome/feisty when inserted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111361
<habeeb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/111338 This is a bug? Dammit, I really don't understand the meaning of the word bug some times.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111338 in launchpad "Suggestion: Question Ratings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<dabaR> habeeb: well, a feature request is also tracked by the bug tracking system.
<dabaR> I don't think it is a very workable idea, personally, but it is a feature request.
<bdmurray> it should be rejected for ubuntu and probably filed against ubuntu-website
<dabaR> bdmurray: A new bug, or change the package?
<habeeb> dabaR: isn't blueprint for feature requests?
<bdmurray> dabaR: click upstream and choose ubuntu-website
<justinellison> habeed: yes, blueprints is more for feature requests...I think dabaR may have meant Launchpad as a whole
<habeeb> justinellison: I see.
<justinellison> habeeb:  the question is:  should this bug be rejected and a similar blueprint created?
<habeeb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-a6a607f04004fd7e46c40b41b959bf083d046b7e ;_;
<habeeb> redirecting him here: https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+specs
<habeeb> but well, I'm not sure.
<justinellison> the blueprint could at least be created...the submitter contacted and given the chance to write more if they choose
<dabaR> bdmurray: I did a similar thing for bug #111347. Should I do revert the thing I did before, and do the same as I did for the ubuntu->ubuntu-website?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111347 in network-manager "I cannot choose WPA with network manager. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111347
<justinellison> I'll just write up a generic blueprint and contact the submitter
<dabaR> bdmurray: It was a bug filed under gnome-panel, and I just changed the affects by using the drop-down arrow.
<habeeb> justinellison: okie.
<habeeb> justinellison: like, copy-paste the text to launchpad's blueprint?
<justinellison> habeeb:  good idea
<justinellison> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad-answers/+spec/answers-difficulty-rating
<ubotu> New bug: #111363 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in TaskContainer::updateKickerTip()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111363
<ubotu> New bug: #111364 in speedcrunch (main) "crashed on startup after KDE setup wizard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111364
<justinellison> habeed:  I've also subscribed him to this blueprint
<ubotu> New bug: #111362 in hardinfo (universe) "Hardinfo froze on CPU Blowfish benchmark" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111362
<habeeb> justinellison: I guess that's good enough.
<justinellison> habeed:  thanks for you input
<habeeb> justinellison: no well, I was wondering too... :P
<habeeb> No problem tho.
<dabaR> habeeb, justinellison: It appears that bugs can definitely be used for feature requests. If it is a non-trivial feature, and has more rationale behind it, it should be a spec.(maybe this is just summarizing what you just did, but it is fine to file a bug for a feature request.)
<ubotu> New bug: #111366 in gs-esp (main) "I have try to print with cups/pdf an email received with kmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111366
<ubotu> New bug: #111367 in mdf2iso (universe) "Please sync mdf2iso (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111367
<habeeb> dabaR: ye, I saw the discussion in #launchpad.
<dabaR> :-)
<justinellison> dabaR: isn't Launchpad closed source?
<dabaR> justinellison: well, let me give you what I read mostly. "Not all parts of launchpad have been released as free software."
<habeeb> justinellison: https://launchpad.net/faq
<habeeb> I can tell the guy in bug #111339 how to fix it..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111339 in firefox "Middle-Click does not scroll web site in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111339
<habeeb> What should I do after that?
<habeeb> I mean it's not really a bug, probably the devs changed the about:config values from Edgy to Feisty
<justinellison> habeeb:  I would say that once you confirm this you should post that response informing the submitter of such and reject the bug
<habeeb> I can't confirm it. I'm not on Feisty.
<dabaR> Once you confirm that the devs really did what you think they did.
<dabaR> And, yes, I can confirm it does not work.
<habeeb> dabaR: try it out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/111339
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111339 in firefox "Middle-Click does not scroll web site in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<dabaR> habeeb: I meant, I confirmed it for you.
<habeeb> Ok.
<habeeb> So.. now that I posted the "fix", what should I do?
<ubotu> New bug: #111369 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in KMiniPager::slotSetDesktop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111369
<habeeb> Should I change the status to Fix Released, or to Rejected?
<justinellison> habeeb:  I would say rejected since there wasn't really a bug in the first place.  I would also post a comment informing the submitter of the actual change
<ubotu> New bug: #111371 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111371
<justinellison> habeeb:  maybe even tell them how they can change it
<habeeb> Dammit, I'm not sure :/
<dabaR> habeeb: I was able to change the behavior using your steps(your fix works).
<habeeb> That sounds reasonable, justinellison .
<habeeb> dabaR: so what should I do?
<ubotu> New bug: #111370 in xgalaga (universe) "[Gutsy MoM]  Merge xgalaga_2.0.34-42ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111370
<dabaR> dabaR: I am as new as you, or newer. I ask bdmurray for help.
<habeeb> bdmurray: *ring* *ring*
<habeeb> thanks, dabaR .
<habeeb> dabaR: would you like to handle it? I have to sleep (gotta wake up in 5 hours) and I guess that bdmurray isn't available atm.
<dabaR> habeeb: I can not promise, but I will try.
<habeeb> Thanks.
<dabaR> Check it when you wake up.
<habeeb> Yes.
<habeeb> Bye bye.
<ubotu> New bug: #111372 in Ubuntu "Alt key does not work in xterm after Feisty upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111372
<ubotu> New bug: #111373 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV in poll()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111373
<ubotu> New bug: #111375 in powernowd (main) "No powernow support on Athlon 64 3800+" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111375
<bdmurray> dabaR: rejecting it because it is not a bug is appropriate
<yipe> where do I go to file the error log from ktorrent crashing (frequently)?
<persia> yipe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bugs is a good place to start.
<andresmujica> e???
<andresmujica> http://www.fabianrodriguez.com/blog/archives/2007/04/30/its-d-day/
<yipe> yay, my bug has already been posted with lots of people talking about how to fix it!
* yipe does the happy dance out the door, confident that the problem will be solved soon by people much more knowledgeable than he
<dholbach> good morning
<Mithrandir> good-morning-daniel-in-many-channels.
<dholbach> hey Tollef - how's it going?
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach-here-too, and Mithrandir
<Mithrandir> dholbach: May 1st rocks.  I should be out and not in front of my computer though.
<ajmitch> holiday for you?
<dholbach> Mithrandir: go out then! :)
<jsgotangco> holiday here too heh
<Mithrandir> ajmitch: yeah, International Labour Day.
<Hobbsee> nice
<dholbach> it's a lovely day in berlin, everybody's sitting outside cafs or playing boulle or ... or ...
<ajmitch> fun
<ajmitch> (no holiday in NZ)
<jsgotangco> we just went out and watched spiderman 3
* ajmitch gets back to tidying up the CV
<Hobbsee> dholbach: poke
<dholbach> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> dholbach: mhb wants to join -qa.  poking him to get him in here, but he hasnt responded yet
<dholbach> Hobbsee: I'm not admin of the team any more - bdmurray is
<Hobbsee> dholbach: really?  ahh
<Hobbsee> when did that chagne?
<dholbach> a while ago
<dholbach> I was admin of too many teams/mailing lists/etc
<dholbach> at least it felt like that to me :)
<Hobbsee> ahh
* Hobbsee wonders who bdmurray is, in the grand scheme of things
<mhb> I'll wait for him here then
<mhb> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> okay
<Hobbsee> mhb: [18:45]  <dholbach> Hobbsee: I'm not admin of the team any more - bdmurray is
<mhb> Hobbsee: yup, I Know
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: bdmurray is bug czar
<mhb> Hobbsee: wait for bdmurray
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: bug czar hey?  sounds like fun
<Nafallo> !seen mvo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen mvo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thekorn> morning bughunters
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<thekorn> thanks for looking at the patches
<dholbach> no problem
<dholbach> I hope you're not disappointed about my reply on the progressbar patch
<thekorn> dholbach: not at all
<thekorn> I only wanted to show that using existing code would be the easiest solution
<dholbach> I think it is indeed
<thekorn> dholbach: I just commited the safe_urlopen patch
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<persia> Is there any sort of special handling of bitesize bugs?  Is there any reason not to patch a bunch of them?
<Arby> is bug 107779 actually an adept bug or should it be update manager?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107779 in adept "Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107779
<finalbeta> I have a specific mp3 crashing Rhythmbox, So gst-fluendo-mp3 must be crashing. I installed the debug package for that fluendo plugin. But how do I use it? Reported on launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-fluendo-mp3/+bug/89283
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89283 in gst-fluendo-mp3 "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Needs info] 
<finalbeta> Need help getting a backtrace.
<finalbeta> The song is attached to the thread
<habeeb> no bugs today? ;_;
<Hobbsee> habeeb: bugmail's broken again
<habeeb> aww..
<finalbeta> I need help getting a backtrace. I have a specific mp3 crashing Rhythmbox, So gst-fluendo-mp3 must be crashing. I installed the debug package for that fluendo plugin. But how do I use it? Reported on launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-fluendo-mp3/+bug/89283  (song is attached also)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89283 in gst-fluendo-mp3 "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Needs info] 
<Hobbsee> !backtrace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtrace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !bt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !retrace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about retrace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finalbeta> Hobbsee: I know the wike page
<Hobbsee> hrm.  there was something about it
<Hobbsee> does it help?
<finalbeta> some
* Hobbsee pokes dholbach into answering, if he's here
<Hobbsee> ahh
<finalbeta> got a specific issue.
<finalbeta> Rhythmbox crashes because fluendo crashes, I installed the fluendo debug package
<finalbeta> but I guess to use it I should use gstreamer launch with an option to select the package?
* Hobbsee knows nothing, and has only seen rhythmbox in action once.
<finalbeta> Well, it's a gstreamer issue, so np.
<ditsch> hi
<ditsch> i just jumped into bug triaging and got a question:
<habeeb> hey
<ditsch> there seems to be a high amount of apport bugs for kdelibs at booting atm. i suspect them to be duplicates but how do i know for sure?
<ditsch> or should i just take them through the retracer and assign to the kubuntu team so they can handle with that?
<persia> ditsch: After retracing, if the traces are the same, it's a good bet they are duplicates.
<ditsch> k. that leads me to another question: should all apport bugs be retraced before confirmed?
<Hobbsee> ditsch: dont assign to kubuntu-team - no point
<Hobbsee> ditsch: and you dont need to confirm the bugs unless you can reproduce them?
<Hobbsee> s/?//
<ditsch> Hobbsee, so just leave them alone?
<Hobbsee> ditsch: also, keep in mind that upstream kde is working on 4.0, mainly, so is only fixing what they'll use in 4.0.  whereas i think i lot of kdelibs was rewritten
<Hobbsee> i would
<ditsch> hm
<Arby> I've been wondering about confirming bugs actually.
<Arby> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage bugs can be confirmed if any of a few things are true
<Arby> is that correct or does it have to be those things + reproduction by another person?
<persia> Arby: The page is correct.  Generally, if you cannot reproduce it, but several people have the same bug (verified through retraces, etc.), it can be confirmed. (same for another distro, upstream, etc.).
<Arby> what about for example if a bug has a full set of logs and backtraces but nobody has reproduced it?
<Arby> the page implies that would count as confirmed.
<Arby> unless I've got it wrong.
<persia> Arby: In that case, you probably want to make sure the submitter can reproduce it.  At that point, confirmed is good.
<Arby> persia: OK thanks, I've been encountering that case a lot with things submitted via apport :)
<Arby> now I know
<Arby> where can I find documentation on how to use request-retrace and the like?
<Arby> I'm sure it's in LP somewhere but where?
<persia> Arby: apport generates a *lot* of bugs.  Merging and confirming them makes developers more likely to pay attention.  For retracing, set the tag (needs-arch-retrace) - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags
<finalbeta> I've reported several problems with apport. Mostly freak accidents that are hard to reproduce but are doomed to come up every now and then. yet every time after reporting with apport, I'm asked to install debug packages. For something that's hard to reproduce if possible at will at all. Does apport really have much use that way? Shouldn't alpha versions/beta versions mostly run debug packages?
<Arby> persia: thanks, that's what I was looking for :)
<persia> finalbeta: If you want, feel free to install *-dbgsym to catch those.  Bugs that go away when you look at them are hard to fix.
<finalbeta> perhaps people should be encouraged to install al debug packages while in testing phase.
<finalbeta> I rather waste bandwidth and diskspace then time.
<dabaR> sdf
<dabaR> !test
<ubotu> Failed
<dholbach> Hobbsee: about what?
<ogra> dholbach, helping finalbeta to get a proper backtrace for bug 89283
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89283 in gst-fluendo-mp3 "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89283
<dholbach> ogra, finalbeta: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash should be quite good for that
<dholbach> (install all the necessary -dbgsym packages first)
<pikkio> Do you know where Malone stats are?
<dholbach> pikkio: what stats are you loooking for?
<pikkio> bug reports per-day, and so on
<Fujitsu> pikkio: Haha, you think LP would have a feature as useful as that?
<Fujitsu> Try http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats
<dholbach> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/carthik
<pikkio> ^^ thanks
<dholbach> Fujitsu: ...
<Fujitsu> Complaining passively about LP is forbidden now?
<dabaR> Code is more useful:-P
<Fujitsu> dabaR: That argument doesn't work with LP.
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<Hobbsee> bling!
<bddebian> w00t
<Hobbsee> bleep
<bddebian> boop boop
<ubotu> New bug: #111511 in alsa-driver (main) "Sound doesn't work in Feisty on iMac 24" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111511
<ubotu> New bug: #111512 in Ubuntu "gphoto does not detect Canon Powershot S2 IS camera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111512
<ubotu> New bug: #111514 in realplayer (multiverse) "Realplayer crashes entire system" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111514
<ubotu> New bug: #111516 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111516
<ubotu> New bug: #111517 in nautilus (main) "TGZ image's preview icon is upside-down in Nautilus." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111517
<ubotu> New bug: #111518 in Ubuntu "Serpintine does not work with LG 'HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8523B"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111518
<ubotu> New bug: #111519 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111519
<ubotu> New bug: #111502 in network-manager (main) "network-manager unreliable with multiple APs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111502
<ubotu> New bug: #111503 in update-manager (main) "upgrade-manager failed to install 'at'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111503
<ubotu> New bug: #111504 in gnome-btdownload (main) "[apport]  gnome-btdownload crashed with GError in show_path()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111504
<ubotu> New bug: #111505 in nmh (universe) "segv from repl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111505
<ubotu> New bug: #111506 in apt (main) "vmware-server package get error on apt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111506
<ubotu> New bug: #111507 in network-manager (main) "VPN passwords not saved" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111507
<ubotu> New bug: #111508 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "broken depends on vmware-server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111508
<ubotu> New bug: #111509 in python-soappy (universe) "faultTypes serialization broken, exceptions are not being propagated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111509
<ubotu> New bug: #111510 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111510
<ubotu> New bug: #111486 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  no sound with hda-intel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111486
<ubotu> New bug: #111488 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with IOError in touch()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111488
<ubotu> New bug: #111489 in gwget2 (universe) "gwget fills up all available memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111489
<ubotu> New bug: #111490 in aircrack-ng (universe) "please sync aircrack-ng 1:0.8-1 from debian/unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111490
<ubotu> New bug: #111491 in vnc4 (universe) "Segfault in Xvnc when modifier key is used with Xdmx as a client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111491
<ubotu> New bug: #111492 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Zyxel ZyAir G-220v2  wieless card doesn't work with zd1211rw module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111492
<ubotu> New bug: #111495 in wordtrans (universe) "Please merge wordtrans 1.1pre14-4 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111495
<ubotu> New bug: #111496 in Ubuntu "cannot install smartmontools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111496
<ubotu> New bug: #111497 in Ubuntu "Garbled screen after choosing Ubuntu in GRUB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111497
<ubotu> New bug: #111499 in firefox (main) "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@??]  [@??]  -- /home/ask/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so" [High,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111499
<ubotu> New bug: #111500 in debtags (main) "kvpnc doesn't get listed when searching for 'vpn' in 'kde'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111500
<ubotu> New bug: #111476 in debootstrap (main) "additional base dependencies on hppa/feisty" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111476
<ubotu> New bug: #111477 in nethack (universe) "Please merge nethack 3.4.3-10.1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111477
<ubotu> New bug: #111478 in firefox (main) "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@IM_get_input_context]  [@nsWindow::IMELoseFocus]  (dup-of: 85627)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111478
<ubotu> New bug: #111479 in tikiwiki (universe) "Please merge tikiwiki 1.9.7+dfsg-2 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111479
<ubotu> New bug: #111480 in gnumeric (main) "solve tool does not accept literal values for constraints" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111480
<ubotu> New bug: #111482 in Ubuntu "crashes browsing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111482
<ubotu> New bug: #111483 in gnumeric (main) "canont easily see the precise value of a number in a cell" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111483
<ubotu> New bug: #111484 in emacs21 (main) "Dragging off top of file teleports to bottom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111484
<ubotu> New bug: #111485 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111485
<ubotu> New bug: #111467 in mlmmj (universe) "Please merge mlmmj 1.2.11-7.2 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111467
<ubotu> New bug: #111468 in Ubuntu "beryl crashed on rain initiation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111468
<ubotu> New bug: #111470 in lincity (universe) "Lincity crashe while changing the map (the mini map)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111470
<ubotu> New bug: #111471 in mirage (universe) "[apport]  mirage crashed with TypeError in isdir()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111471
<ubotu> New bug: #111472 in nttcp (multiverse) "Please merge nttcp 1.47-9 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111472
<ubotu> New bug: #111473 in Ubuntu "kicker will crash sometimes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111473
<ubotu> New bug: #111474 in gnome-panel (main) "In the Administrator session, I no longer have window tools ie window title and dimension and closure icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111474
<ubotu> New bug: #111475 in phpqladmin (universe) "Please merge phpqladmin 2.2.8-2.1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111475
<ubotu> New bug: #111460 in acpi (main) "acpi misreports temperature, shuts down laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111460
<ubotu> New bug: #111461 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager doesn't detect that my nvidia card requires restricted drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111461
<ubotu> New bug: #111463 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111463
<ubotu> New bug: #111464 in Ubuntu "Laptopscreens backlight varies when running on battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111464
<ubotu> New bug: #111465 in Ubuntu "Wacom mouse proximity is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111465
<ubotu> New bug: #111451 in qemu (universe) "[apport]  qemu-i386 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111451
<ubotu> New bug: #111452 in afbackup (universe) "[Merge]  afbackup 3.5.1-3ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111452
<ubotu> New bug: #111453 in foomatic-gui (universe) "[apport]  foomatic-gui crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111453
<ubotu> New bug: #111454 in evolution-data-server (main) "Insane CPU usage with compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111454
<ubotu> New bug: #111455 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111455
<ubotu> New bug: #111456 in gs-esp (main) "crash message on login after logging out for new install of glx nvidia (i think...)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111456
<ubotu> New bug: #111457 in gnome-terminal (main) "Gnome-terminal crashed unexpectedly when using Beryl." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111457
<ubotu> New bug: #111458 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  package konqueror failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111458
<ubotu> New bug: #111459 in ubuntu-meta (main) "cannot drag and drop filenames include with '&' sign" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111459
<ubotu> New bug: #111440 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111440
<ubotu> New bug: #111441 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111441
<ubotu> New bug: #111442 in ewiki (universe) "Please merge ewiki 1.02-6 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111442
<ubotu> New bug: #111444 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in QButton::setOn()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111444
<ubotu> New bug: #111445 in Ubuntu "when typing cursor jumps to another paragraph in all applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111445
<ubotu> New bug: #111447 in freeradius (universe) "Please merge freeradius 1.1.6-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111447
<ubotu> New bug: #111449 in ode (universe) "libode version needs updating (latest is 0.8, released 01/07)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111449
<ubotu> New bug: #111450 in kolab-webadmin (universe) "Please merge kolab-webadmin 0.4.0-20060810-4 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111450
<ubotu> New bug: #111425 in xmoto (universe) "x-moto can't  run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111425
<ubotu> New bug: #111426 in language-pack-cs (main) "Zlepen peklad kubuntu-docs" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111426
<ubotu> New bug: #111428 in Ubuntu "Thunderbird crashed on KDE logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111428
<ubotu> New bug: #111430 in amarok (main) "amarok crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111430
<ubotu> New bug: #111431 in svgatextmode (universe) "svgatextmode doesn't start properly at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111431
<ubotu> New bug: #111432 in xen-source (universe) "xen-enabled kernel doesn't have framebuffer compiled in (dup-of: 105162)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111432
<ubotu> New bug: #111434 in xen-source (universe) "xen-image-2.6.19-4-server package metadeta is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111434
<ubotu> New bug: #111435 in gaim (main) "gaim package does not include Bonjour support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111435
<ubotu> New bug: #111437 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-indexer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111437
<ubotu> New bug: #111438 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111438
<ubotu> New bug: #111439 in bbclone (universe) "Please merge bbclone 0.4.6-9 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111439
<ubotu> New bug: #111416 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::isEmpty()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111416
<ubotu> New bug: #111418 in amarok (main) "Amarok crached on scanning a cifs mounted collection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111418
<ubotu> New bug: #111420 in firefox (main) "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@gtk_widget_event_internal]  [@??] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111420
<ubotu> New bug: #111421 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111421
<ubotu> New bug: #111423 in Ubuntu "my machine becomes extremely slow on boot up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111423
<ubotu> New bug: #111412 in Ubuntu "USB Hard Drive not recognised in Ubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111412
<ubotu> New bug: #111413 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111413
<ubotu> New bug: #111414 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes when browsing curlftpfs-mounted folders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111414
<ubotu> New bug: #111415 in Ubuntu "boot crash on Intel dual-core" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111415
<ubotu> New bug: #111404 in firefox (main) "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@pthread_mutex_lock]  [@PR_Lock] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111404
<ubotu> New bug: #111405 in pcb (universe) "pcb window doesn't fit in 1024x768" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111405
<ubotu> New bug: #111406 in lilo (main) "LILO not working with root-LVM-RAID setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111406
<ubotu> New bug: #111409 in yelp (main) "Could not resolve ghelp URI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111409
<ubotu> New bug: #111410 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111410
<ubotu> New bug: #111411 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed randomly on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111411
<ubotu> New bug: #111396 in nautilus (main) "ntfs-3g i/o errors writing large audio files to usb hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111396
<ubotu> New bug: #111397 in gnome-games (main) "Nibbles (game) no longer allows 1 worm after going to 7.04 from 6.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111397
<ubotu> New bug: #111398 in mdadm (main) "mdadm fails to stop RAID on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111398
<ubotu> New bug: #111399 in trustedqsl (universe) "Please build against wxWidgets 2.6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111399
<ubotu> New bug: #111401 in ebook-dev-alp (multiverse) "Corrupted .pdf file : advanced-linux-programming.pdf (dup-of: 111383)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111401
<ubotu> New bug: #111402 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in xf86SetDGAMode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111402
<ubotu> New bug: #111403 in rdiff-backup (main) "Problems after Upgrade to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111403
<ubotu> New bug: #111387 in pop-before-smtp (universe) "pop-before-smtp description has typo in homepage url" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111387
<ubotu> New bug: #111388 in gksu (main) "gksu freezes on xgl (dup-of: 106008)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111388
<ubotu> New bug: #111389 in cyrus21-imapd (universe) "Please merge cyrus21-imapd 2.1.18-5.1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111389
<ubotu> New bug: #111390 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox doesn't start - Segmentation Fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111390
<ubotu> New bug: #111391 in sooperlooper (universe) "Build against wxwidgets2.6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111391
<ubotu> New bug: #111393 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111393
<ubotu> New bug: #111394 in kdeutils (main) "kmilo doesn't work at all in my laptop" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111394
<ubotu> New bug: #111395 in Ubuntu "when totem plays a speex ogg file it sounds like gobbledy-gook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111395
<ubotu> New bug: #111376 in totem (main) "black screen opening a video file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111376
<ubotu> New bug: #111379 in libcairo (main) "svg_loader.so fails reading svg font for 'gnome-search-tool'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111379
<ubotu> New bug: #111380 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "XGL causes crash when resuming from suspend with NVIDIA cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111380
<ubotu> New bug: #111381 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when opened after log-in" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111381
<ubotu> New bug: #111382 in gedit (main) "spellchecker marks the "shouldn" of "shouldn't" (dup-of: 36227)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111382
<ubotu> New bug: #111383 in ebook-dev-alp (multiverse) "Corrupted .pdf file : advanced-linux-programming.pdf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111383
<ubotu> New bug: #111384 in Ubuntu "feisty monitor & display settings crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111384
<ubotu> New bug: #111385 in cfengine2 (universe) "Ubuntu cfengine classes impersonate Debian Etch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111385
<ubotu> New bug: #111386 in gaim (main) "gaim stretches across entire screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111386
<thekorn> dholbach: which version of bughelper/python-launchpad-bugs is running on your server?
<thekorn> the gutsy package?
<dholbach> thekorn: bzr
<thekorn> dholbach: there seems to be a problem parsing the sourcepackage out of the title...
<dholbach> oh yeah
<dholbach> "There is no product <slune> in launchpad.net"
<dholbach> I don't know where the "<" and ">" come from
<thekorn> and ['/home/daniel/.bughelper/packages/Ubuntu: \xe2\x80\x9cFeisty.info']  -
<thekorn> lots of that in general.html
<dholbach> that started yesterday at 16:20
<dholbach> the run at 14:20 was still ok
<dholbach> so either LP HTML changed or it was a commit
<dholbach> of us
<dholbach> could be the safe_url_open change
<thekorn> dholbach: the slune thing is right
<thekorn> there is no product "slune" in LP
<dholbach> ahhhhhhhhh ok yes
<dholbach> that's because of  -U
<thekorn> but a package slune in ubuntu
<dholbach> but strange we didn't get the messages earlier
<thekorn> we just ignored it before
<thekorn> ok the problem with parsing the package out of the title seems to be, as always a wrong RegEx, ":" is allowed in the summary of a bugreport
<dholbach> hm
<ubotu> New bug: #111525 in linsmith (universe) "Please sync linsmith (universe) 0.99.3-1 from Debian Sid (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111525
<ubotu> New bug: #111526 in mpc (universe) "Please sync mpc (universe) 0.12.1-1 from Debian Sid (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111526
<ubotu> New bug: #111527 in drbd0.7 (universe) "Please sync drbd0.7 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111527
<ubotu> New bug: #111529 in chromium (universe) "Please sync chromium (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111529
<ubotu> New bug: #111520 in language-pack-cs (main) "[qa]  Kontrola etiny pi instalaci" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111520
<ubotu> New bug: #111521 in Ubuntu "frequency scaling no more working on asus f3jc after bios upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111521
<ubotu> New bug: #111523 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging bug]  greycstoration \o/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111523
<ubotu> New bug: #111524 in zope-zwiki (universe) "Please sync zope-zwiki (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111524
<ubotu> New bug: #111528 in aircrack-ng (universe) "Please sync aircrack-ng (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111528
<ubotu> New bug: #111522 in firefox (main) "firefox doesn't display history except in sidebar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111522
<ubotu> New bug: #111530 in ndiswrapper (main) "Ndiswrapper sees r818x as loaded (while it's not)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111530
<ubotu> New bug: #111424 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice. org crashes afther watching a presentation received by mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111424
<ubotu> New bug: #111531 in firefox (main) "the "torbutton" firefox extension defaults to "Enabled"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111531
<ubotu> New bug: #111532 in galternatives (universe) "[apport]  galternatives crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111532
<ubotu> New bug: #111533 in firefox (main) "the "torbutton" firefox extension defaults to "Tor Enabled"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111533
<ubotu> New bug: #111534 in Ubuntu "X (kdm) does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111534
<ubotu> New bug: #111535 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Gnome displays previews of files < 5MB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111535
<ubotu> New bug: #111536 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111536
<ubotu> New bug: #111537 in checkinstall (universe) "Wrong/No charset given in checkinstall-{de,es}.po" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111537
<ubotu> New bug: #111538 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop effects are not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111538
<ubotu> New bug: #111540 in Ubuntu "cannot have sound in two applications at once" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111540
<ubotu> New bug: #111541 in eject (main) ""eject" doesn't work with USB mass storage, "sudo eject" does, Nautilus unmount also does" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111541
<ubotu> New bug: #111542 in synaptic (main) ""Mark Packages by Task" has no rollback feature" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111542
<ubotu> New bug: #111545 in boost (main) "No "date_time_zonespec.csv" in boost_date_time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111545
<ubotu> New bug: #111546 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111546
<ubotu> New bug: #111547 in scribus-ng (universe) "Can't enter German umlaute in scribus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111547
<ubotu> New bug: #111548 in streamtuner (universe) "streamtuner crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111548
<ubotu> New bug: #111549 in Ubuntu "aac and XM files played but not recognized by totem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111549
<ubotu> New bug: #111553 in openssh (main) "Long delays on SSH login from an Ubuntu system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111553
<ubotu> New bug: #111555 in Ubuntu "totem/gstreamer cannot play midi files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111555
<ubotu> New bug: #111554 in Ubuntu "SLUGISH, ERRATIC MOUSE-CURSOR IN A "MATURE" 7.04 INSTALL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111554
<ubotu> New bug: #111557 in Ubuntu "Totem cannot play RealVideo RV30/40 files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111557
<ubotu> New bug: #111558 in audacity (universe) "Audacity skips while playing sound file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111558
<ubotu> New bug: #111559 in Ubuntu "dns errors on feisty using my router as dns server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111559
<ubotu> New bug: #111560 in Ubuntu "Totem/gstreamer cannot open external subtitles from its GUI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111560
<ubotu> New bug: #111561 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV when startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111561
<ubotu> New bug: #111562 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "fglrx driver causes crashes in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111562
<hggdh> folks, I am in doubt with bug 103517
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103517 in usplash "[usplash]  doesnt detect change in LCD panel (resolution)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103517
<hggdh> Can usplash re-detect resolution on the fly?
<bdmurray> hggdh: looking
<dholbach> bdmurray: mhb wanted to join ubuntu-qa
<bdmurray> hggdh: I think I've seen some dvi connection issues with usplash you might ask about how they are connected.
<bdmurray> dholbach: mhb?
<hggdh> bdmurray: thanks, will do
<dholbach> bdmurray: mhb is the czech language coordinator (language packs) and he wanted to help out qa-wise - Martin Bhm, dunno if he signed up for the team already
<bdmurray> dholbach: okay, I'll keep an eye out for it
<dholbach> alrighty - super
<ubotu> New bug: #111564 in firefox (main) "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@gtk_style_realize]  [@IA__gtk_style_attach]  (dup-of: 72018)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111564
<ubotu> New bug: #111565 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111565
<ubotu> New bug: #111567 in libdevice-serialport-perl (universe) "Please sync libdevice-serialport-perl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111567
<ubotu> New bug: #111568 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Firefox new post crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111568
<ubotu> New bug: #111569 in Ubuntu "cube is not possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111569
<ubotu> New bug: #111570 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111570
<mhb> bdmurray: hi
<ghost07> hi
<mhb> bdmurray: I'm the person you've talked about with dholbach earlier
<ghost07> Hello guys
<ghost07> I want confirm if what I experienced is a bug
<bdmurray> mhb: hello
* ScottK says +1 for mhb.
<mhb> heh, thanks ScottK
<mhb> bdmurray: the thing is, I'd like to set severity of the bugs the Czech translation team submits
<bdmurray> mhb: only those bugs?
<ScottK> bdmurray: mhb is also found of the kubuntu-testers team, so it better not be just those bugs.
<mhb> bdmurray: well, I help with Kubuntu bugs too, but the main reason is this one
<ubotu> New bug: #111572 in firefox (main) "crash on firefox during utilisation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111572
<bdmurray> mhb: do you a list of some bugs you have triaged?
<bdmurray> I could look at it today
<mhb> you mean the international ones?
<mhb> not really
<mhb> I know it's Launchpad's fault of not being able to set what I need (different bug contacts for specific Ubuntu packages)
<ubotu> New bug: #111571 in tilda (universe) "Tilda:9793 GTK Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111571
<ubotu> New bug: #111573 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111573
<ubotu> New bug: #111574 in kdepim (main) "korganizer new subtask has 27.02.2935093 as default date " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111574
<ubotu> New bug: #111575 in apache2 (main) "Apache2 Package missing README and MAGIC documents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111575
<ubotu> New bug: #111576 in Ubuntu "NO ACPI FAN CONTROL AMD ATHLON64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111576
<ScottK> mhb: You can set a team as a bug contact for specific pakcages.
<mhb> ScottK: I'm pretty sure _I_ cannot do that
<mhb> ScottK: I mean "bug contacts" do receive emails about it, but aren't able to set the severity
<ScottK> Ah.  Ok.
<ScottK> I understand.
<ScottK> So triage up some bugs and so bdmurray how great you are at it and problem solve.
* ScottK did the same thing last month.
<mhb> well, I really think I have better things to do than prove myself :o)
<mhb> I wanted it for the translation bugs severity. I can still comment on bugs, which is enough for me.
<mhb> if it can't be done, it's fine
<ScottK> mhb: You've probably done enough, just need to gather the info.
<ScottK> Make a pastebin pointing to good bug triage work you've done
<ubotu> New bug: #111577 in kdepim (main) "Tasks only appear in the journal, when they are clicked as finished in the tasklist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111577
<ubotu> New bug: #111578 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111578
<ScottK> 5 or 6 bugs is all.
<bdmurray> mhb: I'm looking at some of the bugs assigned to you that should work
<mhb> bdmurray: thanks then
<bdmurray> mhb: sure no problem
<jhutchins> Is there something that outlines the triage procedure?
<ghost07> Hello, I am a Kubuntu 7.04 user, and I will like to confirm if what I experienced is a bug.
<ghost07> When there is an update, adept cannot be executed unless I update the packages first.
<ghost07> Did anyone experienced this?
<bdmurray> ghost07: what packages?
<ghost07> I execute Adept Manager fomr K Menu, and when it is suppose to be running (it shows the bouncy icon) it suddenly dessapears!
<ghost07> Adept Manager
<jhutchins> ghost07: So you have to go through the notifier to get it to work?
<ghost07> Yes
<bdmurray> jhutchins: wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage is a good start
<ghost07> If I don't update withing the notifier, it dosn't let me open the Adept Manager.
<jhutchins> bdmurray: Thanks.  I used to do this for a living, thought I should put my hand in if I can.
<ghost07> Right now there is no new updates so I cannot confirm it again.
<ghost07> I guess I should wait until there is a new update.
<ghost07> Anything I should do for when that day arrives?
<habeeb> Shouldn't we confirm bugs like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-website/+bug/111556 or is there no point to?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111556 in canonical-website "Typo in /partner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #111579 in simplebackup (universe) "package don't include a menu entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111579
<ubotu> New bug: #111580 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Can't recognise my SATA disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111580
<ubotu> New bug: #111581 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Automatically turn on overburn feature if data do not fit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111581
<bdmurray> jhutchins: great, let me know if you have any specific questions
<ubotu> New bug: #111584 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga... after a few minutes I can't hear the dialog partner." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111584
<ubotu> New bug: #111586 in Ubuntu "kdm crashes after 'end session' button is clicked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111586
<ubotu> New bug: #111587 in Ubuntu "cpu usage to 97% when using via driver for x.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111587
<ubotu> New bug: #111588 in up-imapproxy (universe) "Please sync up-imapproxy (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111588
<ubotu> New bug: #111590 in amarok (main) "marokcollectionscanner crashed while reading files from an NTFS filesystem with SIGFPE in TagLib::Wav::Properties::readWavProperties()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111590
<ubotu> New bug: #111589 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel BUG at mm/slab.c:597!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111589
<ubotu> New bug: #111591 in gaim (main) "gaim crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111591
<ubotu> New bug: #111592 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "[apport]  sylpheed-claws-gtk2 crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_text_line_previous()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111592
<ubotu> New bug: #111593 in sound-juicer (main) "[apport]  sound-juicer crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_list_store_set_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111593
<ubotu> New bug: #111594 in Ubuntu "Video resolution only 640X480 on 82845 brookedale integrated chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111594
<habeeb> Redirecting #111594, to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto is enough, right? That wiki page almost always fixes the resolution problems in fresh installs.
<habeeb> Also, what's that bug? I mean, I had it when I installed Edgy, and the forums are full of such -resolution-is-640x480- threads.
<ubotu> New bug: #111595 in libpam-encfs (universe) "libpam-encfs causes problems with sudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111595
<ubotu> New bug: #111596 in libmms (universe) "Please sync libmms (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111596
<ubotu> New bug: #111598 in Ubuntu "Problem with serial in Ubuntu 7.04 (ttyS*)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111598
<ubotu> New bug: #111601 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "DWL-610 wlan card doesn't work under 7.04 on a Dell laptot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111601
<ubotu> New bug: #111602 in sdcv (universe) "sdcv is built with an old readline lib in feisty " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111602
<ubotu> New bug: #111603 in gnome-app-install (main) "see below" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111603
<ubotu> New bug: #111604 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111604
<ubotu> New bug: #111605 in totem (main) "firefox plugin does not work correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111605
<ubotu> New bug: #111606 in totem (main) "Totem does (mostly) not display video output on external monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111606
<ubotu> New bug: #111607 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111607
<ubotu> New bug: #111608 in xfce4-goodies (universe) "Please sync xfce4-goodies (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111608
<ubotu> New bug: #111609 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox detects phantom cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111609
<ubotu> New bug: #111611 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111611
<ubotu> New bug: #111612 in autofs (main) "The auto.net script that comes with autofs is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111612
<ubotu> New bug: #111613 in xmltv (universe) "tv_grab_na_icons fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111613
<ubotu> New bug: #111615 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in wxAppBase::SendIdleEvents()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111615
<ubotu> New bug: #111617 in gnome-utils (main) "Translation bugs in About Me for Danish" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111617
<ubotu> New bug: #111618 in Ubuntu "torrent flux database config crashed when upgrading to 7.04 ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111618
<ubotu> New bug: #111619 in Ubuntu "DVD+RW is  determined as empty regardlless of its contenets by Nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111619
<ubotu> New bug: #111620 in wordpress (universe) "Remote Root Exploits: multiple vulnerabilities" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111620
<keescook> if you're running wordpress as root...
<ScottK> keescook: I imagine we don't do that.
<keescook> ScottK: heh, no.  I think they meant "root" meaning "admin access to wordpress"
<ubotu> New bug: #111622 in bozohttpd (universe) "[Merge]   bozohttpd 20060517-5ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111622
<ubotu> New bug: #111616 in gaim (main) "prepare pidgin package for gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111616
<ubotu> New bug: #111623 in ant-phone (universe) "Please sync ant-phone 0.1.13-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111623
<ubotu> New bug: #111624 in pykaraoke (universe) "PyKaraoke crashed on launch (but before it worked, and now, after a system reboot, it works too). Thanks!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111624
<ubotu> New bug: #111625 in wine (universe) "[apport]  wine-preloader crashed with SIGSEGV [non-native i386 package] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111625
<ubotu> New bug: #111626 in chillispot (universe) "[Merge]  chillispot 1.0-5ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111626
<ubotu> New bug: #111627 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Aptana" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111627
<ubotu> New bug: #111628 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111628
<ubotu> New bug: #111629 in Ubuntu "power management crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111629
<blueyed> habeeb: I've asked for Xorg.0.log in bug 111594. I have a similar issue on my system, where 1024x768 gets used instead of 1920x1200. I guess it's some bad default/fixed values in xorg.conf.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111594 in Ubuntu "Video resolution only 640X480 on 82845 brookedale integrated chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111594
<ubotu> New bug: #111631 in speedcrunch (main) "[apport]  speedcrunch crashed with SIGSEGV in Q3TextParagraph::lineHeightOfChar()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111631
<ubotu> New bug: #111632 in dspam (universe) "[Merge]  dspam 3.6.8-5ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111632
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-02
<ubotu> New bug: #111633 in coreutils (main) "fold man page is identical to fold info page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111633
<ubotu> New bug: #111634 in kdenetwork (main) "Can't add ICQ contact" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111634
<ubotu> New bug: #111635 in control-center (main) "External USB sound card not immediately usable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111635
<ubotu> New bug: #111636 in apache2 (main) "Apache2 no longer works after upgrade to Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111636
<ubotu> New bug: #111637 in wvdial (main) "[apport]  package wvdial failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111637
<ubotu> New bug: #111638 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111638
<ubotu> New bug: #111639 in Ubuntu "ubuntu 7.04 will not allow installation of d-link wireless G PCI Adapter drivers off the Cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111639
<ubotu> New bug: #111640 in dspam (universe) "dspam Package does not contain cron'ed execution of dspam_logrotate." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111640
<ubotu> New bug: #111641 in mplayer (multiverse) "(g)mplayer: loop option problems with streaming media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111641
<justinellison> hello again habeeb
<ucap> ad
<ubotu> New bug: #111642 in unrtf (universe) "[apport]  unrtf crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111642
<justinellison> ucap: ad?
<ubotu> New bug: #111643 in evolution (main) "mail_tool_uri_to_folder assertion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111643
<ubotu> New bug: #111644 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111644
<ubotu> New bug: #111645 in xscreensaver (main) "crash when screensaver is activated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111645
<ubotu> New bug: #111646 in democracyplayer (universe) "Democracy player causes high CPU usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111646
<ubotu> New bug: #111647 in Ubuntu "latest edgy eft updates and feisty fawn don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111647
<gnomefreak> nice title
<ubotu> New bug: #111649 in xlogmaster (universe) "Error reported on installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111649
<aoirthoir> I think it is a made up holiday. I love it.
<ubotu> New bug: #111651 in banshee (universe) "banshee: Sync 0.12.1+dfsg-3 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111651
<ubotu> New bug: #111652 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed - (Edgy-->Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111652
<ubotu> New bug: #111653 in xsane (main) "xsane and system failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111653
<ubotu> New bug: #111654 in texlive-bin (universe) "texlive-base-bin uninstallable: md5sums unknown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111654
<ubotu> New bug: #111655 in trackballs (universe) "I began to download TrackBalls marble game which  began to load through a KDE desktop on Kubuntu in an external Samsung hard drive running through a Dell desktop model DHM [univercity computer] and the screen went black, then my desktop blinked into existance and it was magnified. the program looked as though it was trying to load then crashed.It froze my curser and and screen. I had to reboot." [Undecided,Unco
<ScottK> Slightly better Bug #111655
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111655 in trackballs "TrackBalls marble game caused video problems and crashed after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111655
<ubotu> New bug: #111657 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "Kubuntu dont start beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111657
<ubotu> New bug: #111658 in Ubuntu "7.04 Desktop 64bit system freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111658
<ubotu> New bug: #111659 in Ubuntu "Title bars disappear and top panel is covered by menu bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111659
<ubotu> New bug: #111660 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.04 Upgrade Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111660
<ubotu> New bug: #111661 in fortunes-fr (universe) "Wanda The Fish does not quote fortunes-fr" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111661
<ubotu> New bug: #111662 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111662
<phixnay> hey can someone look at this bug, I think it got ignored
<phixnay> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/105369
* ScottK will look
<phixnay> thanks
<ScottK> phixnay: Here's some stuff you should add to the bug from both the machines affected:
<ScottK> output of less /etc/fstab
<phixnay> less /etc/fstab > fstab.txt ?
<ScottK> That works
<ScottK> Same thing with ls -l /dev/disk/*
<ScottK> Next question to answer is can you boot the Feisty Live CD from those computers.
<ScottK> phixnay: ^^ and ping me here when you get done with that and I'll look and see again.
<phixnay> ScottK: kind of - it starts to boot, but then gets in a never ending loop type of thing
<ScottK> phixnay: How long have you let it go?
<phixnay> I only have physical access to one of the computers right now
<ScottK> Did you try the alternate CD?
<phixnay> ScottK a good half hour
<ScottK> One is fine
<ScottK> OK
<phixnay> the edgy cd boots fine though
<ScottK> How about Feisty alternate?
<phixnay> I haven't tried the alternate cd, but I think that' snot the problem
<ScottK> BIOS up to date on the PC?
<ScottK> Understand.
<phixnay> it's the original bios
<phixnay> I was thinking about getting linux bios but I don't know enough about it
<ScottK> I'd check and see if there are BIOS updates.  If you bios is old, it may have an issue that causes an incompatiblity with a newer kernel?
<ScottK> I was thinkin BIOS from the manufacturer
<phixnay> it's worth a shot - but how do you update the bios? would it be at gateway's support site?
<ScottK> If it's a Gateway, yes.
<phixnay> I'll give it a shot then
<ScottK> phixnay: Also, make sure you know what you are doing before you start.  It's one of those things you don't want to screw up.
<phixnay> alright. I'll let you know when I find the download. The output of those things is up on launchpad now
* ScottK looks
<ubotu> New bug: #111663 in mono (main) "Doing nothing." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111663
<phixnay> ScottK: alright I found the download, it's an exe
<phixnay> what kind of precautions should I take before booting up windows and running the exe?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105369 in Ubuntu "CD drive stopped working after upgrade from Edgy to Feisty(herd 5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ScottK> I don't know about Gateway, but generally they give you detailed instructions on how to update the BIOS.
<ScottK> Find them, print them, make sure you understand them before you start.
<phixnay> alright
<ScottK> Good luck.
<phixnay> it says I can't use a floppy that has been formatted "in Microsoft Windows 2000, Windows NT, or Windows XP" amd that I should use a preformatted disk
<phixnay> i wonder if linux formatting it would be ok
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> I don't think so.
<ScottK> One other idea....
<ScottK> It's been a while since I did much with fstab, but I noticed what one of my Feisty boxes has for the CDROM is different.
<ScottK> "/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0"
<ScottK> That's different than either of your CDROM entries.
<ScottK> BTW, only have one active at a time.
<ScottK> Let me look at your fstab a little more.
<phixnay> alrighty
<phixnay> I found a new disk from office depot
<phixnay> is that the same as IBM preformatted
<phixnay> oh wait
<phixnay> it says mac on it...
<ScottK> I'm not sure then.  Both the Feisty boxes I have with CDROM currently attached have hd* assignments, so the are still running on the old IDE drivers.
<phixnay> mine had an hdb assignment, but I changed it manually, as you can see in fstab
<phixnay> the hdb wasn't working
<ScottK> Try this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18754/
<ScottK> phixnay: ^^^
<phixnay> I see, but why is line 14 commented?
<phixnay> thats the one you added, right?
<ScottK> No that was in yours but not commented
<ScottK> You don't have a device scd1
<phixnay> oh, right
<phixnay> I was sloppy
<ScottK> Line 10 is the good one (maybe)
<ScottK> Trying to hit lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2007-05-01 14:50 pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-1:0:0:0 -> ../../sdb in disk-by-name
<ScottK> err disk-by-path
<phixnay> ok, now sudo mount -a?
<ScottK> Honestly I don't remember.  As I said, it's been a while.
<phixnay> ok, I'll see what happens
<phixnay> did not seem to help any: the cd drive still won't spin up when I put something in it
<ScottK> Dunno then.
<phixnay> I did that ls command again
<ScottK> Since I'm not sure how to remount, would you be up for rebooting, just to make sure...
<phixnay> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2007-05-01 14:50 pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-1:0:0:0 -> ../../sdb
<phixnay> Yeah I can reboot. I also found a floppy so I could upgrade the bios as well
<ScottK> OK.  Well I'll be around here for a bit.
<phixnay> alright - I'll be back after the bios upgrade
<ubotu> New bug: #111667 in gcc-4.2 (main) "Invalid Depends: of gobjc-4.2 and gobjc++-4.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111667
<ubotu> New bug: #111668 in gaim (main) "internet running slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111668
* ajmitch blames the tubes
<phixnay> well the bios disk I made wouldn't boot
<phixnay> invalid system disk
<ScottK> phixnay: Generally you need some kind of DOS disk.  Ask Gateway what to do (BIOS updates the must support).
<phixnay> yeah, but battling their tech support will have to wait 'till another night
<phixnay> I'm getting the same error as before when I try to mount /dev/sdb
<phixnay> I'm pretty sure this was a common bug in some of the ide drives, maybe there's something eles on launchpad
<phixnay> at any rate, I'm calling it a night
<ScottK> Well even if his CDROM doesn't work he doesn't feel so ignored....
<ubotu> New bug: #111670 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic PM says must uninstall ubuntu-desktop & ubuntu-standard to install "divine"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111670
* ajmitch wonders how that is a bug in synaptic
<ajmitch> bdmurray: bug of the day: bug 111668
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111668 in gaim "internet running slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111668
<ajmitch> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #111671 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Server 6.10 & 7.4 guests fail on a WinXP host" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111671
<ubotu> New bug: #111672 in openoffice.org (main) "There is significant lag of cursor movement due to mouse clicks when in full screen mode in Open Office Writer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111672
<habeeb> What status should I give to #111339 now
<habeeb> ?
<ajmitch> firefox has its own special set of triage rules
<ajmitch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures
<ubotu> New bug: #111673 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Desktop Effects prevents full-screening of various apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111673
<Burgundavia> no, mozilla is just special
<ubotu> New bug: #111675 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted drivers manager can't connect thru proxy with authentication" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111675
<ubotu> New bug: #111677 in mrd6 (universe) "Please sync mrd6 0.9.5-rev3-0.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111677
<ubotu> New bug: #111678 in ircd-hybrid (universe) "README.Debian incorrect - reference to non-existant cert.cnf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111678
<ubotu> New bug: #111679 in Ubuntu "this is not the only problem, firefox, Gaim, and synaptic have closed randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111679
<ubotu> New bug: #111680 in Ubuntu "create new email - no font enhancements" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111680
<ubotu> New bug: #111681 in update-manager (main) "update-manager bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111681
<ubotu> New bug: #111682 in update-manager (main) "Could not initialize the package information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111682
<ubotu> New bug: #111683 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111683
<ubotu> New bug: #111684 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111684
<ubotu> New bug: #111685 in openssh (main) "ssh dns lookup failure broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111685
<ubotu> New bug: #111686 in xubuntu-docs (main) "no sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111686
<ubotu> New bug: #111687 in bzr-svn (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync bzr-svn (0.3.2-1) from  debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111687
<ubotu> New bug: #111688 in Ubuntu "E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111688
<ubotu> New bug: #111689 in clamav (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync clamav (0.90.2-0) from  debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111689
<ubotu> New bug: #111690 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel oops when inserting pcmcia CF reader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111690
<ubotu> New bug: #111691 in colorblind (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync colorblind (0.0.1-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111691
<ubotu> New bug: #111692 in darksnow (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync darksnow (0.6.1-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111692
<ubotu> New bug: #111693 in firefox (main) "program crash by system startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111693
<ubotu> New bug: #111694 in Ubuntu "DeLORME Earthmate GPS LT-20 (USBid:1163:0200) doesn't work in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111694
<dholbach> GOOD MORNING
<robitaille> someone is into uppercase characters today :)
<crimsun> he's EXTRA TERRIFIC
<crimsun> (wow that looks nasty with default font rendering settings)
<dholbach> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #111696 in nvclock (universe) "[apport]  nvclock_qt crashed with SIGSEGV in fputc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111696
<ubotu> New bug: #111697 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Imm module not work in kernel-2.6.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111697
<ubotu> New bug: #111701 in hal (main) "Realtek ALC861-VD sound card will not work on feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111701
<ubotu> New bug: #111704 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "MySQL Query Browser crashes on connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111704
<ubotu> New bug: #111705 in libjingle0.3 (universe) "please sync libjingle0.3 from sid" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111705
<ubotu> New bug: #111706 in evolution-jescs (universe) "evolution-jescs doesn't work with evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111706
<ubotu> New bug: #111707 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in v_g_table()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111707
<ubotu> New bug: #111709 in apache2 (main) "apache2 forks to death" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111709
<ubotu> New bug: #111710 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111710
<ubotu> New bug: #111711 in gnome-applets (main) "diskmount_applet2 fails to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111711
<ubotu> New bug: #111712 in apache (universe) "[apport]  package apache failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111712
<ubotu> New bug: #111713 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "Please add vmware-server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111713
<ubotu> New bug: #111714 in evolution (main) "A test account configuration remains after delete it in Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111714
<ubotu> New bug: #111716 in telepathy-gabble (universe) "Please sync telepathy-gabble from sid" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111716
<ubotu> New bug: #111715 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with AttributeError in isinccompressed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111715
<ubotu> New bug: #111717 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Please package telepathy-glib" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111717
<ubotu> New bug: #111719 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Please package mission-control" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111719
<ubotu> New bug: #111720 in telepathy-idle (universe) "Please sync telepathy-idle from sid" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111720
<ubotu> New bug: #111721 in Ubuntu "touchpad not working on new laptop HP 510" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111721
<ubotu> New bug: #111722 in telepathy-inspector (universe) "please sync telepathy-inspector from sid" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111722
<ubotu> New bug: #111723 in ddd (universe) "All-registers view broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111723
<ubotu> New bug: #111724 in openbox (universe) "X freezes on some mouse operations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111724
<ubotu> New bug: #111725 in clutter (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync clutter (0.2.3-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111725
<ubotu> New bug: #111726 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  please package empathy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111726
<ubotu> New bug: #111727 in telepathy-salut (universe) "please sync telepathy-salut from sid" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111727
<ubotu> New bug: #111729 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() on livecd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111729
<ubotu> New bug: #111728 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Please package telepathy-sofiasip" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111728
<ubotu> New bug: #111733 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  beryl-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111733
<ubotu> New bug: #111734 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111734
<ubotu> New bug: #111730 in kde-guidance (main) "first open session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111730
<ubotu> New bug: #111731 in Ubuntu "install to an usb disk does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111731
<ubotu> New bug: #111732 in bitmap-mule (universe) "[MoM Sync]  please sync bitmap-mule from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111732
<ubotu> New bug: #111736 in totem (main) "Mouse cursor not visible at popup in fullscreen mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111736
<ubotu> New bug: #111735 in svnmailer (universe) "Notifier: svnmailer.util.URLDecorator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111735
<ubotu> New bug: #111738 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  Maitreya" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111738
<ubotu> New bug: #111739 in kdepim (main) "[apport]  kontact crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111739
<ubotu> New bug: #111740 in plotdrop (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync plotdrop (0.5-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111740
<ubotu> New bug: #111741 in acpi-support (main) "hibernate.sh uses unsupported s2disk options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111741
<asac> bdmurray: are you brian@ubuntu.com?
<ubotu> New bug: #111743 in gnome-utils (main) "update error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111743
<ubotu> New bug: #111744 in pmount (main) "pmount-hal error issuing a mount command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111744
<ubotu> New bug: #111746 in cryptsetup (universe) "Cryptsetup can't mount second partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111746
<ubotu> New bug: #111747 in bug-buddy (main) "https://launchpad.net/ubuntu broken in opera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111747
<ubotu> New bug: #111748 in beryl-core (universe) "crash on beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111748
<ubotu> New bug: #111749 in nautilus (main) "nautilus takes very long to scan home folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111749
<ubotu> New bug: #111750 in firefox (main) "Firefox says no Java installed, but sun-java6-jre is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111750
<ubotu> New bug: #111752 in gnome-panel (main) "All workspaces except 1 disappeared after clicking "close" on Desktop Effects (all settings were previously selected and applied flawlessly)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111752
<ubotu> New bug: #111753 in mydns (universe) "Please sync mydns (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111753
<ubotu> New bug: #111751 in launchpad-answers "Possibility of cleaning the "Need Attention" tag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111751
<ubotu> New bug: #111754 in firefox (main) "Arabic text is not intelligble in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111754
<ubotu> New bug: #111755 in gdebi (main) "gdebi installations that need interaction should notify the taskbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111755
<ubotu> New bug: #111756 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux-image-2.6.20 cannot read MMC partition table" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111756
<ubotu> New bug: #111757 in Ubuntu "failed to initialize hal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111757
<ubotu> New bug: #104856 in nautilus (main) "gnome cant access windows network." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104856
<ubotu> New bug: #111759 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111759
<ubotu> New bug: #111760 in bluefish (universe) "bluefish 1.0.6 and shortcut and gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111760
<nansub0111> hello. i am running Edgy Eft. last night I changed my monitor to an LCD display. my graphics card is an Intel 915G. after installing the LCD display I ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and reconfigured my monitor section. restarted X and everything worked great. i saw the login window. when I attempted to log in to the primary account (the account I created when I first installed ubuntu) I would only get a black screen in g
<nansub0111> nome. I would get an "out of range" message on my lcd display. if i logged in with another account, however, i could log in without any problems. in order to get around this problem I had to delete the account in question and recreate it. this fixed the problem. but I would like to know what/why this happened. anyone have any ideas? thanks!
<torkiano_> hello, What package affects bug #110400?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110400 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu 7.04 alternate cd installation fails" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110400
<bdmurray> asac: yes, that's me
<asac> cool :)
<asac> bdmurray: if you schedule retrace for firefox can you add the mt-needsummary tag as well?
<asac> bdmurray: e.g. need-i386-retrace mt-needsummary
<asac> same for any other mozilla app :)
<asac> like thunderbird  et al
<bdmurray> asac: okay, sounds good
<asac> bdmurray: thanks a lot
<asac> makes things more efficient for us
<asac> ah ... and at best strip summar down to read just : "[feisty]  firefox crash"
<asac> summary
<asac> bdmurray: ^^^
<bdmurray> asac: couldn't apport be changed to do that?
<asac> dunno ... maybe ... but probably not for every package?
<bdmurray> I think apport has per package hooks where you can have it do different things for different packages
<asac> yes ... but i don't know if you can change title yet
<asac> you can attach more info
<asac> bdmurray: anyway ... if you remember, please strip summary for now ;)
<asac> we are working on apport hooks
<asac> if its possible we will do it
<bdmurray> okay
<Adri2000> BugMaN: bug #62174 - please update date/time in the changelog (use dch -e for that). I can't upload with a 2 weeks old changelog.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62174 in grcm "Wrong icon path" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62174
<BugMaN> Adri2000: ok
<BugMaN> Adri2000:  Done! :)
<BugMaN> i'll go, byez
<Adri2000> BugMaN: thanks, I'll upload. for the email you can set the DEBEMAIL environment variable
<BugMaN> Adri2000: thanks
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #111761 in eog (main) "use nautilus thumbnails in the image pane" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111761
<ubotu> New bug: #111762 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed x86_64" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111762
<ubotu> New bug: #111763 in Ubuntu "System freeze while using USB2 external hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111763
<ubotu> New bug: #111791 in langpack-locales (main) "Monetary decimal point wrong for pt_PT.UTF-8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111791
<ubotu> New bug: #111792 in mrxvt (universe) "please apply the no_debug_x patch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111792
<ubotu> New bug: #111794 in postfix (main) "TLS_README.gz missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111794
<ubotu> New bug: #111795 in network-manager (main) "resolv.conf is overwitten" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111795
<ubotu> New bug: #111764 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111764
<ubotu> New bug: #111778 in zenity (main) "Please merge zenity from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111778
<ubotu> New bug: #111767 in eog (main) "vertical pane  less dead space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111767
<ubotu> New bug: #111774 in Ubuntu "Screensaver unlock dialog not shown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111774
<ubotu> New bug: #111787 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111787
<ubotu> New bug: #111790 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "network-manager-openvpn deletes entries in resolv.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111790
<ubotu> New bug: #111784 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111784
<ubotu> New bug: #111786 in Ubuntu "Mouse disappears after kvm switch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111786
<ubotu> New bug: #111789 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111789
<ubotu> New bug: #111768 in Ubuntu "module sdhci breaks hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111768
<ubotu> New bug: #111782 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in libebml::EbmlCrc32::EbmlCrc32()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111782
<ubotu> New bug: #111776 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty install disc fails to boot on ASUS M2400N" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111776
<ubotu> New bug: #111780 in beryl-manager (universe) "beryl crash on 2nd session startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111780
<ubotu> New bug: #111777 in logcheck (main) "Can't ignore a syslog line containing 0x80 character" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111777
<ubotu> New bug: #111788 in gnomeradio (universe) "FM Tuner no longer working in Fiesty (Was OK in Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111788
<ubotu> New bug: #111770 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Bios Crash after thinkpad dist-upgrade feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111770
<ubotu> New bug: #111771 in seahorse (universe) "can't ssh out; seahorse-agent seems dead" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111771
<ubotu> New bug: #111779 in kchmviewer (universe) "kchmviewer 3.0 is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111779
<ubotu> New bug: #111796 in openoffice.org (main) "oo 2.2 cal does not have sum item on button selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111796
<ubotu> New bug: #111797 in rezound (universe) "libflac++5c2 to libflac++5 transition" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111797
<ubotu> New bug: #111800 in sbuild (universe) "sbuild attempts to satisfy versioned depencies and fails - causes packages to FTBFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111800
<ubotu> New bug: #111803 in gnupod-tools (universe) "typo causes gnupod to report error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111803
<ubotu> New bug: #111805 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111805
<ubotu> New bug: #111806 in rdesktop (main) "[apport]  rdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in XPutImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111806
<persia> pochu: How does one differentiate "Low" from "Wishlist" for feature requests?
<ubotu> New bug: #110650 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Buffer I/O error on device sda (USB STICK), logical block XXX -- Ubuntu doesn't boot because USB stick is connected ." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110650
<ubotu> New bug: #111807 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111807
<ubotu> New bug: #111808 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeWidgetItem::setData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111808
<ubotu> New bug: #110759 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  oops during resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110759
<ubotu> New bug: #111809 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Language Package Crash? " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111809
<gissi> guys, working on bug #110362, I'm actually kinda lost. The behaviour is strange but I cannot reproduce. Can someone give a hand to a triage newbie?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110362 in firefox "Opening File prompts "Save File As" Control window" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110362
<ubotu> New bug: #111487 in update-manager (main) "update-manager suspends while performing dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111487
<ubotu> New bug: #111544 in update-manager (main) "Unauthenticated Update Pkgs " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111544
<ubotu> New bug: #111614 in timidity (universe) "timidity crashes on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111614
<gissi> anyone? help? :)
<ubotu> New bug: #111810 in texlive-base (main) "HA-prosper doesn't obeys the "\part"s" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111810
<ubotu> New bug: #111811 in rhythmbox (main) "Visualization Listed under Control Menu instead of View" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111811
<ubotu> New bug: #111812 in last-exit (universe) "New Version: 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111812
<bdmurray> asac: just to confirm does bug 111784 look right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111784 in firefox "[feisty]  firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111784
<ubotu> New bug: #111813 in Ubuntu "upgrade tp 7.04 failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111813
<ubotu> New bug: #111814 in evolution (main) "mail I send to myself does not appear in my Inbox." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111814
<persia> gissi: For that case, I'd try replicating on a feisty system (if you have one available), although I think the behaviour can also be duplicated in edgy.  If it breaks for you, you can set to confirmed.
<ubotu> New bug: #111815 in gambas (universe) "[apport]  gbx crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111815
<ubotu> New bug: #111816 in procmail (main) "had to chmod u-s procmail after feisty dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111816
<asac> bdmurray: yes ... thats perfect! thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #111817 in last-exit (universe) "Please sync last-exit (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111817
<ubotu> New bug: #111818 in firefox (main) "firefox choose helper application dialog is useless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111818
<ubotu> New bug: #111819 in update-manager (main) "do not overwrite logs" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111819
<ubotu> New bug: #111820 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gbx crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111820
<sgissi> guys, working on bug #110362, I'm actually kinda lost. The behaviour is strange but I cannot reproduce. Can someone give a hand to a triage newbie?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110362 in firefox "Opening File prompts "Save File As" Control window" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110362
<persia> sgissi: Can you duplicate the behaviour locally?
<persia> sgissi: Sorry.  I misread your comment.  I don't have any suggestions.
<ubotu> New bug: #111821 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "[apport]  mysql-query-browser crashed with SIGSEGV in strncasecmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111821
<ubotu> New bug: #111822 in Ubuntu "Error setting xfermode on 2.6.20-15 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111822
<ubotu> New bug: #111823 in freeloader (universe) "Freeloader moves too much files when done" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111823
<ubotu> New bug: #111824 in powertweak (universe) "[apport]  powertweakd crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111824
<sgissi> persia: Usually what we do in this case, set it as Confirmed and have the someone to check, even when I can't confirm?
<sgissi> persia: This is not a misconfiguration, since PDF is not set to be handled automatically.
<persia> sgissi: I never set to confirmed unless 1) I can duplicate locally, 2) Another user reports the bug, or 3) I understand and agree with the fix.
<sgissi> persia: I agree with you. I will set it back to Unconfirmed and remove my assign.
<persia> sgissi: You'd do best to track down someone familiar with firefox MIME handling: it sounds like the issue could potentially occur for any source that firefox saves (not just PDF).  Perhaps to help replicate it locally, you could create a text.kqx file, set the .kqf extension in Firefox to be of MIME-type application/x-kqx, and set for a default behaviour for save.
<persia> (Oops: those should all have been kqx)
<sgissi> persia: Hummm, you gave me an idea :)
<persia> sgissi: Good luck.
<ubotu> New bug: #111828 in last-exit (universe) "Please sync last-exit (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111828
<ubotu> New bug: #111829 in Ubuntu "Network configuration trouble using live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111829
<ubotu> New bug: #111827 in libcdaudio (universe) "I can't install libcdaudio1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111827
<ubotu> New bug: #111830 in rhythmbox (main) "Make Rhythmbox look decent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111830
<ubotu> New bug: #111832 in hydrogen (universe) "hydrogn FTBFS in gutsy" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111832
<ubotu> New bug: #111831 in ubiquity (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed (6.10 to 7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111831
<ubotu> New bug: #111833 in xulrunner (universe) "python-xpcom import error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111833
<asac> ajmitch: there?
<ubotu> New bug: #111834 in avahi (main) "Race between avahi-daemon startup by dbus and .local check in if-up.d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111834
<tristanbob_> is anyone seeing problems with metacity not starting up after a reboot, but it will come up if I manually run "metacity" command?
<torkiano> Anyone can confirm bug #109812
<torkiano> ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109812 in kdebase "Statistics circle of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu not show in konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109812
<ubotu> New bug: #111835 in Ubuntu "feisty maya 44 usb audio card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111835
<bdmurray> torkiano: checking
<torkiano> thanks bdmurray
<bdmurray> okay, confirmed
<ubotu> New bug: #111836 in beryl-core (universe) "se cerr inesperadamente y no se ve la barra de las ventanas" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111836
<ubotu> New bug: #111837 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klammail crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111837
<ubotu> New bug: #111838 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "laptop do self shutdown in break mode " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111838
<ubotu> New bug: #111839 in firefox (main) "Problem installing extensions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111839
<ubotu> New bug: #111408 in Ubuntu "Cuelgue del sistema al inicializarse el protector de pantallas" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111408
<ubotu> New bug: #111840 in console-setup (main) "Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn Console has only one vesafb VGA mode 640x480 on Dell Optiplex GX260" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111840
<ubotu> New bug: #111841 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl bug on restart pc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111841
<ubotu> New bug: #111842 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111842
<ubotu> New bug: #111844 in Ubuntu "Cannot upgrade to 7.04 because are missing singning keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111844
<ubotu> New bug: #111846 in bluez-utils (main) "/org/bluez/hci0 does not exist in dbus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111846
<ubotu> New bug: #111847 in Ubuntu "installer corrupts suspended system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111847
<Kmos> ubiquity is about installer bugs right ?
<ScottK> Depends.  See the bugsquad page on assigning bugs to packages.
<Kmos> found it :)
<Kmos> thx
<ubotu> New bug: #111854 in Ubuntu "Feisty doesn't recognise wlan card type DWL-610" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111854
<ubotu> New bug: #111852 in libcm (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync libcm (0.1.1-2) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111852
<ubotu> New bug: #111853 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111853
<jwendell> seb128, does avahi bugs belong to desktop team?
<ubotu> New bug: #111856 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Problem with RSS feed's, activity symbol doesn't stop after receiving mails." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111856
<seb128> jwendell: no
<ubotu> New bug: #111858 in firefox (main) "just crashed while browsing and playing aroung with middle-mouse-button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111858
<jwendell> seb128, right... actually it's a packaging bug ;)
<jwendell> bug 111857
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111857 in avahi "[gutsy]  new package (0.6.18) doesn't include new avahi-ui directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111857
<seb128> jwendell: ask slomo about it
<ubotu> New bug: #111860 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashes in Feisty upgrade during update-manager post-removal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111860
<ubotu> New bug: #111857 in avahi (main) "[gutsy]  new package (0.6.18) doesn't include new avahi-ui directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111857
<jwendell> slomo, do you confirm bug 111857?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111857 in avahi "[gutsy]  new package (0.6.18) doesn't include new avahi-ui directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111857
<ubotu> New bug: #111863 in coreutils (main) "uname -i and -p report "unknown"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111863
<ubotu> New bug: #111865 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111865
<ubotu> New bug: #111867 in onboard (main) "Segfaults with some layouts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111867
<ubotu> New bug: #111868 in libtrace3 (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync libtrace3 (3.0.0-2) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111868
<ubotu> New bug: #111870 in openoffice.org (main) "Fonts missing in font selection box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111870
<ubotu> New bug: #111869 in gdb (main) "gdb screws stacktraces when no debuginfo is present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111869
<slomo> jwendell, seb128: pitti merged the wrong version of the package
<slomo> should be merged again now (or better after the next upload to fix a RC bug=
<jwendell> slomo, ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #111871 in Ubuntu "Suspend to disk no longer works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111871
<ubotu> New bug: #111872 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in GuideGrid::fillProgramRowInfos()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111872
<habeeb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/111874 ;_;
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111874 in Ubuntu "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #111873 in quodlibet-plugins (universe) "musicbrainz dependency is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111873
<ubotu> New bug: #111874 in Ubuntu "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111874
<ubotu> New bug: #111875 in Ubuntu "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111875
<ubotu> New bug: #111876 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in XMLTextParagraphExport::exportParagraph()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111876
<ubotu> New bug: #111877 in helix-player (universe) "[apport]  hxplay.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in theora_comment_clear()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111877
<ubotu> New bug: #111878 in xchat-gnome (main) "debdiff for debian merge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111878
<ubotu> New bug: #111879 in sound-juicer (main) "Sound Juicer ejects CD while ripping" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111879
<ubotu> New bug: #111880 in gnome-panel (main) "four desktops on a cube don't work anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111880
<ubotu> New bug: #111881 in Ubuntu "The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111881
<ubotu> New bug: #111882 in beryl-core (universe) "crash on logout (or login) of kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111882
<ubotu> New bug: #111883 in scribus (main) "[apport]  scribus crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidget::paletteBackgroundColor()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111883
<ubotu> New bug: #111884 in kvm (universe) "/usr/share/kvm/linux_boot.bin missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111884
<ubotu> New bug: #111885 in firefox (main) "Firefox open link in new tab incompatible with keyboard shortcut" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111885
<ubotu> New bug: #111886 in myspell (main) "[Gutsy]   undefined symbol: _ZN8Hunspell5spel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111886
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-03
<ubotu> New bug: #111890 in digikam (main) "digikam update has no language translations" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111890
<ubotu> New bug: #111891 in Ubuntu "After resume from hibernation, hibernate and suspend button are gone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111891
<ubotu> New bug: #111892 in kdelibs (main) "opera 9 does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111892
<ubotu> New bug: #111893 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel items lose their order when panel is not "expanded"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111893
<ubotu> New bug: #111895 in gcj-4.1 (main) "[apport]  gappletviewer-4.1 crashed with SIGSEGV in ffi_call_SYSV()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111895
<ubotu> New bug: #111896 in Ubuntu "menu editor massively defective" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111896
<ubotu> New bug: #111897 in evince (main) "evince can not display embedded image: 100% CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111897
<ubotu> New bug: #111898 in update-manager (main) "update-manager doesn't upgrade correctly edubuntu edgy server to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111898
<ubotu> New bug: #111899 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ndiswrapper missing in linux-image-2.6.22-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111899
<ubotu> New bug: #111900 in zip (main) "[apport]  zip crashed with signal 25 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111900
<ubotu> New bug: #111901 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111901
<ubotu> New bug: #111902 in proftpd-dfsg (universe) "Please sync proftpd-dfsg (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111902
<ubotu> New bug: #111903 in kdelibs (main) "kdeinit crashed. I don't know what I was doing at the time." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111903
<ubotu> New bug: #111904 in bind9 (main) "Please sync bind9 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111904
<ubotu> New bug: #111906 in Ubuntu "KDE Crash, X Server Crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111906
<ubotu> New bug: #111908 in Ubuntu "NetworkManager cannot reconnect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111908
<ubotu> New bug: #111909 in mesa (main) "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111909
<ubotu> New bug: #111910 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia missing for 2.6.22-1-rt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111910
<ubotu> New bug: #111911 in gtk-gnutella (universe) "[Sync Request]  gtk-gnutella 0.96.3-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111911
<ubotu> New bug: #111912 in Ubuntu "CDRW Doesnt work in 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111912
<ubotu> New bug: #111913 in stun (universe) "Fails to install and remove" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111913
<ubotu> New bug: #111916 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "quickcam_messenger module doesn't work correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111916
<ubotu> New bug: #111917 in python-stdlib-extensions (main) "tkinter exception when using pyraf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111917
<ubotu> New bug: #111918 in Ubuntu "Hangs on Resume from Suspend on IBM T40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111918
<ubotu> New bug: #111919 in Ubuntu "screen resolution not enough to view the buttons in the installation screens" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111919
<ubotu> New bug: #111920 in Ubuntu "oops in xfrm_state_find / dm_table_any_congested /radix_tree_lookup " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111920
<ubotu> New bug: #111921 in xkbutils (main) "I have no idea" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111921
<ubotu> New bug: #111922 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111922
<ubotu> New bug: #111923 in alsa-driver (main) "no sound after upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111923
<ubotu> New bug: #111924 in bughelper (main) "bughelper should support searching by date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111924
<ubotu> New bug: #111925 in rhythmbox (main) "doesn't recognize mp3 cd - had to use movieplayer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111925
<ubotu> New bug: #111926 in kodos (universe) "Kodos didn't crash...but the bug reporter thinks it did." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111926
<ubotu> New bug: #111927 in evolution (main) "gnome is crashing on bootup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111927
<ubotu> New bug: #111928 in amarok (main) "Amarok crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111928
<ubotu> New bug: #111929 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "crashed for some reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111929
<ubotu> New bug: #111930 in evince (main) "fails to open documents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111930
<ubotu> New bug: #111931 in hunspell (main) "crash in firefox, openoffice writer with version 1.1.5-6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111931
<ubotu> New bug: #111932 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in mkdir()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111932
<ubotu> New bug: #111934 in apt (main) "crash in pkgDepCache::CheckDep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111934
<ubotu> New bug: #111936 in evolution (main) "Message headers of emails sent from Windows Mobile not read correctly by Exchange OWA proxy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111936
<ubotu> New bug: #111938 in kvpnc (universe) "KVPNC 0.8.7/Feisty - cisco vpn connection times out after 20 seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111938
<ubotu> New bug: #111939 in metacity (main) "Not possible to alt-tab during a drag-and-drop operation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111939
<ubotu> New bug: #111940 in hunspell (main) "libhunspell-1.1-0 1.1.5-6: Incompatible ABI change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111940
<ubotu> New bug: #111941 in mc (universe) "[apport]  mc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111941
<ubotu> New bug: #111943 in hotkey-setup (main) "The eject button does not work on Dell Inspiron 510m in KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111943
<ubotu> New bug: #111945 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 Upgrade Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111945
<ubotu> New bug: #111947 in update-manager (main) "Update manager upgrade fails with SystemError from cache.commit(): installArchives()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111947
<ubotu> New bug: #111948 in Ubuntu "To many programs install as default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111948
<ubotu> New bug: #111949 in Ubuntu "missing 'top 4' used programes in kde menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111949
<ubotu> New bug: #111951 in tomboy (main) "Right click tomboy applet option, "Open Plugins Folder" shouldn't be there" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111951
<ubotu> New bug: #111952 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111952
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #111953 in Ubuntu "Problems with special characters in the file names and folders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111953
<thekorn> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> lots of early birds
<ubotu> New bug: #111954 in update-manager (main) "[l10n]  Estonian - Wrong translation of "%d pakid uuendatakse"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111954
<ubotu> New bug: #111957 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111957
<ubotu> New bug: #111959 in yelp (main) "Debdiff for Debian Merge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111959
<ubotu> New bug: #111960 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with ValueError in _get_field()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111960
<ubotu> New bug: #111962 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111962
<ubotu> New bug: #111963 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111963
<ubotu> New bug: #111964 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "gnome-cups-manager does not change duplex option in cups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111964
<ubotu> New bug: #111965 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in setdata()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111965
<ubotu> New bug: #111967 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111967
<ubotu> New bug: #111969 in rdesktop (main) "rdesktop crahses after login screen." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111969
<ubotu> New bug: #111970 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111970
<ubotu> New bug: #111971 in Ubuntu "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111971
<ubotu> New bug: #111972 in kdegraphics (main) "Kamera ioslave causes data loss " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111972
<ubotu> New bug: #111974 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu errors downloading from certain repos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111974
<ubotu> New bug: #111975 in amarok (main) "AmaroK Problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111975
<ubotu> New bug: #111976 in Ubuntu "add net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding=1 to /etc/sysctl.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111976
<ubotu> New bug: #111977 in Ubuntu "Internet not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111977
<ubotu> New bug: #111978 in Ubuntu "Kmail crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111978
<ubotu> New bug: #111955 in gnome-panel (main) "I just right clicked the on the  bar and selected "Add to Panel", then it crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111955
<ubotu> New bug: #111979 in Ubuntu "Opera crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111979
<ubotu> New bug: #111980 in Ubuntu "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111980
<ubotu> New bug: #111950 in Ubuntu "get root access without root password" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111950
<ubotu> New bug: #111981 in Ubuntu "getting Beryl Working on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111981
<ubotu> New bug: #111982 in Ubuntu "Localization" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111982
<ubotu> New bug: #111983 in Ubuntu "Rythmbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111983
<ubotu> New bug: #111984 in Ubuntu "Cups smb backend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111984
<ubotu> New bug: #111985 in Ubuntu "Envice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111985
<ubotu> New bug: #111986 in Ubuntu "Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111986
<ubotu> New bug: #111987 in Ubuntu "gnome panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111987
<ubotu> New bug: #111988 in azureus (universe) "When I try to start azureus I get: "exec: 40: java: not found"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111988
<ubotu> New bug: #111989 in Ubuntu "KDE Localisation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111989
<ubotu> New bug: #111990 in qpopper (universe) "qpopper-drac incorrect dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111990
<ubotu> New bug: #111991 in Ubuntu "Rythmbox ipod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111991
<seb128> what is this guy doing
<ubotu> New bug: #111992 in Ubuntu "Gnome panel error 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111992
<ubotu> New bug: #111994 in Ubuntu "Sound Juicer Bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111994
<ubotu> New bug: #111999 in Ubuntu "Browser  crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111999
<ubotu> New bug: #111996 in Ubuntu "upsd doesn't have enough rights to access serial port" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111996
<ubotu> New bug: #111997 in Ubuntu "feisty maya 44 usb audio card Problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111997
<ubotu> New bug: #111998 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111998
<ubotu> New bug: #112001 in djplay (universe) "[apport]  djplay crashed with SIGSEGV in free_elem()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112001
<ubotu> New bug: #112002 in yelp (main) "Wrong url for the online search." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112002
<ubotu> New bug: #112003 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112003
<ubotu> New bug: #112004 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klammail crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112004
<ubotu> New bug: #112005 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager crashed on Remove Packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112005
<ubotu> New bug: #112006 in Ubuntu "Message headers of emails sent from Windows Mobile not read correctly by Exchange OWA proxy  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112006
<ubotu> New bug: #112007 in glade-3 (universe) "Glade 3 has rendering problems in menubar added to window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112007
<ubotu> New bug: #112008 in autopkgtest (main) "upadte manger fail to install or upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112008
<ubotu> New bug: #112009 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager does not set channel when creating ad-hoc network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112009
<ubotu> New bug: #112010 in Ubuntu "Rythmbox error1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112010
<ubotu> New bug: #112011 in openoffice.org (main) "System Crashes on Underlining Misspelled Words" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112011
<ubotu> New bug: #112012 in Ubuntu "Failed Upgrade from edgy to fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112012
<ubotu> New bug: #112013 in Ubuntu "Fonts not visible for GTK applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112013
<ubotu> New bug: #112014 in Ubuntu "k3b problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112014
<ubotu> New bug: #112015 in Ubuntu "shut down system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112015
<ubotu> New bug: #112016 in Ubuntu "Opera Problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112016
<ubotu> New bug: #112018 in Ubuntu "Alcarte problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112018
<ubotu> New bug: #112022 in Ubuntu "unsatisfied build-dependencies gimp, inkscape" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112022
<ubotu> New bug: #112023 in samba (main) "File transfer to windows hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112023
<ubotu> New bug: #112019 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112019
<ubotu> New bug: #112021 in Ubuntu "USB Not mounting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112021
<ubotu> New bug: #112024 in Ubuntu "Kopete cant add Gtalk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112024
<ubotu> New bug: #112025 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo crashes at custom defined field function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112025
<ubotu> New bug: #112026 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112026
<ubotu> New bug: #112027 in Ubuntu "Error after installing in Xorg.conf using ati mobile x1600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112027
<ubotu> New bug: #112029 in zabbix (universe) "Installation needs enduser advanced parameters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112029
<ubotu> New bug: #112030 in splix (universe) "Samsung ML-2010 don't print, please update." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112030
<ubotu> New bug: #112031 in Ubuntu "can't update 7.10 from internet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112031
<ubotu> New bug: #112033 in glibc (main) "syntax error in nscd.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112033
<ubotu> New bug: #112034 in gltron (universe) "[apport]  gltron crashed with SIGSEGV in SDL_GL_SwapBuffers()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112034
<ubotu> New bug: #112036 in libsafe (universe) "libsafe violation detected with Amarok1.4.3/ruby1.8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112036
<ubotu> New bug: #112037 in zope-cps (universe) "Error Value: name 'getDefaultSorting' is not defined" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112037
<ubotu> New bug: #112038 in Ubuntu "Wireless card not detected on PC restart (in Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112038
<ubotu> New bug: #112039 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  KScannerButtons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112039
<ubotu> New bug: #112040 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112040
<ubotu> New bug: #112041 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112041
<ubotu> New bug: #112042 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus Filesystem properties does not report hidden items" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112042
<ubotu> New bug: #112043 in qt-x11-free (main) "[apport]  designer-qt3 crashed with SIGSEGV in QGDict::clear()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112043
<ubotu> New bug: #112044 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "feisty mysql ON DUPLICATE KEY UPDATE LAST_INSERT_ID returns 0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112044
<ubotu> New bug: #112046 in pcmcia-cs (main) "ifuser segfault with solitary -v flag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112046
<ubotu> New bug: #112047 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_range_set_value()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112047
<ubotu> New bug: #112049 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_gui_send_vo_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112049
<crevette> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #112051 in evolution (main) "emoticon graphics missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112051
<ubotu> New bug: #112052 in gnome-app-install (main) "Wine's uninstaller should be integrated into Add/remove software if wine is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112052
<crevette> I come because it seesm some of my bugs can be closed
<crevette> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gnome-media/+bug/42022
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 42022 in gnome-media "duplicated input device entries in sound recorder" [Low,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #112053 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112053
<ubotu> New bug: #112055 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mozilla-mplayer won't play divx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112055
<ubotu> New bug: #112058 in openbox (universe) "conky hangs up on logout of openbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112058
<ubotu> New bug: #112059 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112059
<ubotu> New bug: #112060 in kdeedu (main) "KWordQuiz locks up when using hint" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112060
<ubotu> New bug: #112061 in ksynaptics (universe) "Synaptics Scrolling Not Disabled while typing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112061
<ubotu> New bug: #112062 in f-spot (main) "[FEATURE]  Implement Phimage 3d slideshow instead of your current one." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112062
<deniz_ogut> I suspect that Bug #99170 (unconfirmed + unassigned) is a duplicate of Bug #91849 (confirmed + assigned to upstream) but I am not sure of it. I've written a comment stating "This bug may have something to do with or may be a duplicate of Bug #91849 which is also filed in upstream xfce bugzilla" but the satus is still the same. Should I do something else?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99170 in xfce4-terminal "[apport]  xfce4-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_notebook_get_current_page()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99170
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91849 in xfce4-terminal "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91849
<ubotu> New bug: #112064 in hplip (main) "The printer name is not shown in the Device Manager but only the printer type" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112064
<ubotu> New bug: #112065 in Ubuntu "Can't install Epson Perfection V350 scanner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112065
<ubotu> New bug: #112066 in Ubuntu "dhcp does not work on VIA motherboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112066
<pochu> !info gaim-extendedprefs
<ubotu> gaim-extendedprefs: extended preferences plugin for the instant messenger gaim. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-5ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB
<pochu> bug 85073
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85073 in gaim-extendedprefs "[feisty]  gaim extendedprefs (you are using gtk-gaim but this plugin requires gtk)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85073
<ScottK> deniz_ogut: Probably not.
<ubotu> New bug: #112067 in hugin (universe) "hugin core dumped after installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112067
<ubotu> New bug: #112069 in skencil (universe) "Skencil crashed when trying to start it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112069
<deniz_ogut> ScottK: Thanks. I've asked because I didn't want it to be uncorfirmed if its a duplicate.
<ScottK> deniz_ogut: But you don't know.  So making the note and moving on is the right thing.
<deniz_ogut> ScottK. Thanks. I got it.
<deniz_ogut> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> New bug: #112068 in kdebase (main) "Feisty: Konqueror stops working when switching network interfaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112068
<ubotu> New bug: #112070 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu seems to lose dns" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112070
<ubotu> New bug: #112071 in Ubuntu "Feisty ps3 doesen't shutdown clean." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112071
<ubotu> New bug: #112073 in gdm (main) "Restore from sleep/hibernation no longer works - Regression since Feisty Beta - gdm hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112073
<ubotu> New bug: #112075 in gaim-extendedprefs (universe) "Please sync gaim-extendedprefs 0.6-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112075
<ubotu> New bug: #112074 in upgrade-system (universe) "feisty dist-upgrade program reports download speed incorrectly: bits --> bytes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112074
<ubotu> New bug: #112076 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in __msg_Generic()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112076
<ubotu> New bug: #112077 in Ubuntu "AMD64 machine hardlocks under load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112077
<ubotu> New bug: #112078 in Ubuntu "ATI IXP Sound Crashes/Don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112078
<ubotu> New bug: #112079 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112079
<ubotu> New bug: #112080 in libhdf4 (universe) "[MoM Sync]  please sync libhdf4 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112080
<bdmurray> thekorn: ping
<thekorn> bdmurray: pong
<ubotu> New bug: #112081 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112081
<bdmurray> Is adding a patch to a bughelper bug the right way to submit a feature?
<thekorn> yes, this way we can review and test the patch, after that we can commit it
<seb128> crevette: that's a dapper taks open
<seb128> task
<crevette> dapper is still open ?
<crevette> ah, it's a LTS
<ubotu> New bug: #112082 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112082
<ubotu> New bug: #112083 in pyzor (universe) "Pyzor Daemon : Fails to create pid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112083
<ubotu> New bug: #112084 in Ubuntu "aptitude wants to commit suicide (and take all system with it)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112084
<ubotu> New bug: #112085 in xchat (universe) "Nickserv password field in the network dialog doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112085
<ubotu> New bug: #112087 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ipw3945 not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112087
<ubotu> New bug: #112088 in Ubuntu "laptop becomes too hot and shuts down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112088
<ubotu> New bug: #112089 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus does not supported WINDOWS-1250 encoding in file names" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112089
<ubotu> New bug: #112090 in qcad (universe) "Qcad crashes on printing a DXF to PDFprint" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112090
<ubotu> New bug: #112091 in Ubuntu "External USB 2.0 HDD only recognized when power on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112091
<bdmurray> thekorn: does the date option look for a specific date or can you use < and > ?
<thekorn> bdmurray: sorry, you ca't use < or > at the moment, it just looks for the last comment before the given date
<bdmurray> thekorn: before or on ?
<thekorn> bdmurray: before,
<ubotu> New bug: #112092 in fontconfig (main) "Bad substituted fonts in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112092
<ubotu> New bug: #112093 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  synce-gnomevfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112093
<bdmurray> so with --lc="u:brian-murray d:2007-04-01" it will look for bugs with last comments from before 2007-04-01 and by me?
<thekorn> if the difference between the timestamp of the given date and the timestamp of the last comment is negative than this bug will be shown, otherwise excluded
<thekorn> yes
<bdmurray> Do you know the format of what status is expecting?
<thekorn> oh sorry, i did not mention it:
<thekorn> Year-Month-Day
<thekorn> like 2007-04-01
<thekorn> or 2007-4-1
<bdmurray> right I got that, I meant the --status field
<thekorn> oh, it's the same as in launchpad:
<thekorn> "Needs Info" for example
<bdmurray> cool, that was probably my issue then
<ubotu> New bug: #112094 in evince (main) "evince hangs on certain ps file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112094
<ubotu> New bug: #112095 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "Zeroconf Service Discovery Applet Doesn't Handle Most Service Types" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112095
<bddebian> Boo
<bdmurray> Boo who?
<Nafallo> Hoo!
<bdmurray> thekorn: I'm not finding any bugs with the date option
<bddebian> :)
<thekorn> bdmurray: well, it is working for my list, I didn't test it with your ~450 bugs :)
<thekorn> can you give me an example bug wich should be shown?
<ubotu> New bug: #112096 in Ubuntu "LiveCD doesn't boot on HP nc8430" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112096
<bdmurray> thekorn: only 275
<bdmurray> ;)
<bdmurray> it is quite slow
<bdmurray> bug 96418 doesn't show up
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96418 in linux-source-2.6.20 "7.04 - Wlan has to be started manually with sudo" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96418
<thekorn> bdmurray: ok, thanks will have a look at this option again in a few minutes
<bdmurray> thekorn: cool, thanks for setting it up and checking on it
<ubotu> New bug: #112098 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112098
<ubotu> New bug: #112097 in gs-esp (main) "print to pdf segfaults: gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 103595)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112097
<ubotu> New bug: #112101 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance user management broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112101
<thekorn> bdmurray: did you run bugnumbers or bughelper?
<ubotu> New bug: #112102 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Too easy to accidentally kill dbus from Services settings and lock yourself out of services" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112102
<bdmurray> thekorn: bughelper
<thekorn> ok than it easy to "fix":
<bdmurray> does bugnumbers return urls like bughelper?
<thekorn> there is no bug where you did the last comment before <date> which matches any of your clues!
<thekorn> bdmurray: not in the plain-text output, but you can set --format=html then you get linkable urls
<thekorn> oh, sorry, currently there is no --format option for bugnumbers
<thekorn> I'm working on that
<ubotu> New bug: #112103 in firefox (main) "firefox-dev is missing the static libraries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112103
<bdmurray> cool, the end result I was envisioning was a url to follow to then reject the bug
<ubotu> New bug: #112104 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "throttling <not supported> on Core2 T7200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112104
<ubotu> New bug: #112105 in gedit (main) "weather applet crashes on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112105
<ubotu> New bug: #112106 in Ubuntu "Hardcoded /usr/bin in Xsession.d files makes jhbuild sessions to fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112106
<ubotu> New bug: #112107 in Ubuntu "Drag & drop between Nautilus windows fails on dual-head setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112107
<ubotu> New bug: #112108 in Ubuntu "Window maximizing and minimizing does not place windows back on their original screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112108
<ubotu> New bug: #112110 in docbook (main) "basisms in debian rules" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112110
<ubotu> New bug: #112111 in graphicsmagick (universe) "[apport]  gm crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112111
<ubotu> New bug: #112112 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer.real crashed with AttributeError in HandleArgs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112112
<ubotu> New bug: #112113 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org reopens in recovery mode after close." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112113
<ubotu> New bug: #112115 in totem (main) "Cannot see picture after second second of played movie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112115
<ubotu> New bug: #112114 in klavaro "Klavaro (Feisty): wrong finger associations for azerty-fr keyboard layout." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112114
<ubotu> New bug: #112116 in gs-common (main) "gs uses gs-esp after dist-upgrade to feisty: hight HD load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112116
<ubotu> New bug: #112117 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112117
<ubotu> New bug: #112118 in rhythmbox (main) "Segmentation fault on playing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112118
<ubotu> New bug: #112119 in ubiquity (main) "dapper ubqiuty crashed over PPC partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112119
<ubotu> New bug: #112120 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance-power-manager crashes at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112120
<ubotu> New bug: #112121 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112121
<ubotu> New bug: #112122 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112122
<ubotu> New bug: #112123 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112123
<ubotu> New bug: #112124 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_dispatch()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112124
<ubotu> New bug: #112125 in evince (main) "evince fails to open files with names containing the #\% character" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112125
<ubotu> New bug: #112126 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "pre-removal script failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112126
<ubotu> New bug: #112127 in nautilus (main) "nautilus unable to open files or new windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112127
<ubotu> New bug: #112130 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112130
<ubotu> New bug: #112131 in Ubuntu "hibernate doesn't resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112131
<ubotu> New bug: #112132 in Ubuntu "failed to set xfer mode error." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112132
<ubotu> New bug: #112133 in Ubuntu "E:Pakket ndas-admin moet opnieuw genstalleerd worden, maar er kan geen archief voor gevonden worden.'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112133
<ubotu> New bug: #112134 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager: error while loading shared libraries: libnetworkstatus.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112134
<ubotu> New bug: #112135 in Ubuntu "No sound after clean Feisty install (worked in Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112135
<ubotu> New bug: #112136 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112136
<ubotu> New bug: #112137 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  jGRASP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112137
<ubotu> New bug: #112139 in checkgmail (universe) "checkgmail links not working when using Beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112139
<ubotu> New bug: #112140 in pythoncad (universe) "pythoncad fails to exit when all windows are closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112140
<ubotu> New bug: #112141 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kdm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112141
<ubotu> New bug: #112142 in Ubuntu "cannot mount CD-ROM or DVD-ROM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112142
<ubotu> New bug: #112143 in Ubuntu "nfs partition fails to mount at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112143
<ubotu> New bug: #112144 in schooltool (main) "The selecting of schooltool via Synaptic Package Manager does not work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112144
<ubotu> New bug: #112146 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crashes on logon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112146
<ubotu> New bug: #112147 in apparmor (universe) "aa-genprof tries to use /bin/logger" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112147
<ubotu> New bug: #112148 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel BUG at kernel/workqueue.c:323!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112148
<ubotu> New bug: #112149 in Ubuntu "Modem: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SB400 - AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112149
<ubotu> New bug: #112150 in gnome-panel (main) "Autocompletion destroys clipboard contents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112150
<ubotu> New bug: #112151 in Ubuntu "/tmp file permissions keep changing so only root can write to it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112151
<ubotu> New bug: #112153 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112153
<ubotu> New bug: #112154 in emifreq-applet (universe) "Please merge 0.18-2 emifreq-applet from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112154
<ubotu> New bug: #112155 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112155
<ubotu> New bug: #112157 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112157
<ubotu> New bug: #112161 in libpqxx (main) "Please merge libpqxx 2.6.9-3 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112161
<ubotu> New bug: #112163 in Ubuntu "NUM LOCK turns on when CAPS LOCK pressed (IBM T43 Laptop)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112163
<ubotu> New bug: #112164 in Ubuntu "USB problems on Fujitsu CY26 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112164
<ubotu> New bug: #112165 in partitioner (universe) "Partitioner fails installing from Live CD on AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112165
<ubotu> New bug: #112166 in evolution (main) "Bad french translation on Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112166
<ubotu> New bug: #112167 in gmediaserver (universe) "gmedia server broken since upgrade from edgy to fiesty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112167
<ubotu> New bug: #112168 in plr (universe) "Please sync plr 1:8.2.0.1-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112168
<torkiano> Hello, I can confirm bug #111036 ?it have one duplicate...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111036 in kdegraphics "Kamera ioslave causes data loss (copied file is empty and source gets deleted when "moving"!)" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111036
<ubotu> New bug: #112169 in uim (universe) "Please sync uim 1:1.4.1-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112169
<ubotu> New bug: #112171 in igerman98 (main) "Conflict with firefox not needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112171
<bdmurray> torkiano: you can confirm it, it also seems to have been confirmed upstream
<ubotu> New bug: #112170 in nautilus (main) "strange sorting behavior in nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112170
<ubotu> New bug: #112174 in gdm (main) "GDM does not start (black screen and 99% CPU)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112174
<torkiano> ok, thanks bdmurray
<ubotu> New bug: #112175 in language-support-de (main) "language-support-de should use hunspell-de-de" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112175
<bdmurray> torkiano: you might see if there is a bug about that in launchpad.  I'd think if a bug was marked confirmed upstream it should be confirmed in ubuntu
<torkiano> How can i triague this: bug 112030 . Looking in http://splix.ap2c.org/ the problem is in the upstream -> 1.0.1-1 solved the problem
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112030 in splix "Samsung ML-2010 don't print, please update." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112030
<ubotu> New bug: #112176 in gimp (main) "[Gimp]  Export to png window doesn't fit in my screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112176
<bdmurray> torkiano: check and see what it is at for gutsy maybe
<torkiano> in gutsy is the same version of aplix: 1.0.1
<bdmurray> what about debian as we sync from them?
<torkiano> splix not is in debian :-(
<ubotu> New bug: #112177 in mono-tools (main) "Please sync mono-tools 1.2.3-2 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112177
<ubotu> New bug: #112178 in gtk-sharp2 (main) "Please sync gtk-sharp2 2.10.0-2 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112178
<ubotu> New bug: #112179 in Ubuntu "problem recovering from hibernate or suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112179
<ubotu> New bug: #112180 in gnome-sharp2 (main) "Please sync gnome-sharp2 2.16.0-3 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112180
<bdmurray> I'd confirm it then and imagine it'll get updated for gutsy
<bdmurray> You could ping till about about it
<bdmurray> as he uploaded the previous version of splix
<torkiano> bdmurray: ok, I subscribe till to the bug?or email ?
<bdmurray> torkiano: I'm not sure how Till prefers things work so I would e-mail him and ask.  Or you could subscribe the ubuntu-printing-team
<bdmurray> I think that is what it is called
<torkiano> bdmurray: i email him and ask
<ubotu> New bug: #112182 in xmltex (main) "Please sync xmltex 1.9-12 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112182
<ubotu> New bug: #112183 in Ubuntu "totem-mozilla cannot play embeded video, although mozilla-mplayer does" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112183
<ubotu> New bug: #112184 in gnash (universe) "broken dependency with klash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112184
<torkiano> bdmurray: thanks
<bdmurray> torkiano: no problem, thanks again for helping
<bdmurray> ash211_: ping
<ash211_> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> Do you know much about amarok? I just had a personal informational question about the Cover Manager.
<ash211_> I guess I know a little more about it than the average joe
<ash211_> I might be able to help you
<bdmurray> I believe it is possible to add album art to the id3tag of a mp3 directly, but the cover manager doesn't seem to do that.  Is that correct?
<ash211_> I've heard of using id3tags for that, but I'm not aware if Amarok does that or not
<ash211_> there are actually a number of core devs in #amarok right now
<ash211_> you might be able to ask there
<bdmurray> on freenode?
<ash211_> yes
<bdmurray> Oh, by the way is there an upstream for them?
<ubotu> New bug: #112185 in arts (main) "amarok crashed in KDE, kTorrent crashed every hour. WTF gentelmens?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112185
<ash211_> amarok homepage is amarok.kde.org
<ash211_> they track bugs on bugs.kde.org
<ash211_> there's also a wiki/mailing list on the homepage
<bdmurray> Have you submitted many upsteam?
<ash211_> not too many
<ash211_> are you talking about our apport bugs?
<bdmurray> yeah are those ubuntu specific?
<Q-FUNK> bug 109830 and bug 112074 - the users assigned this to the wrong package and I'm having troubles figuring out to which package they shoudl be reassigned.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109830 in upgrade-system "Kubuntu crash upgrading Edgy to Feisty from Alternate CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109830
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112074 in upgrade-system "feisty dist-upgrade program reports download speed incorrectly: bits --> bytes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112074
<ubotu> New bug: #112186 in scim (main) "weird scim setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112186
<bdmurray> 109830 is update-manager probably
<habeeb> There are some bugs which obviously need info, but I don't know what kind of info to request. Would it help to switch the status to "Need Info" without asking for the info?
<bdmurray> habeeb: not really because that usually implies that a question was asked and a respone is being waited for
<bdmurray> 109830 is definitely update-manager
<bdmurray> habeeb: do you have a specific bug in mind?
<ubotu> New bug: #112187 in file-roller (main) "[apport]  file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112187
<bdmurray> Q-FUNK: both of those should be update-manager
<ubotu> New bug: #112188 in Ubuntu "screen saver bug in dual-head setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112188
<habeeb> bdmurray: I see. No, I don't have an example in my mind right now, but there have been some bugs like that. If I see one again, I'll tell you.
<bdmurray> habeeb: If they occur frequently and are not in the standard responses we should get one setup
<Q-FUNK> bdmurray: thanks
<bdmurray> Q-FUNK: no problem, the developer of update-manager asks for log files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<bdmurray> Q-FUNK: depending on the problem type
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> is there a way to script this sort of request, in ubuntu?
<bdmurray> What do you mean exactly?
<Q-FUNK> e.g. the developer of update-manager asks for log files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<Q-FUNK> in my case, I'd like to slash a message to the user to ensure that the bug they are about to report is not the type where they assume that upgrade-system is a virtual package name for any failed distro upgrade.
<bdmurray> If it was an apport crash yes, you can have hooks for specific packages to grab certain log files
<Q-FUNK> splash...
<bdmurray> and actually looking at those two bugs I don't think logs are necessary
<ubotu> New bug: #112190 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112190
<ubotu> New bug: #112191 in Ubuntu "Default cursor theme contain incomplete set of cursors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112191
<ubotu> New bug: #112192 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112192
<Q-FUNK> I'm just getting tired of trying to guess which package someone really meant to report about.
<Q-FUNK> I'd like to politely ask them to verify if they indeed ran the command "upgrade-system" from command line and,
<Q-FUNK>  if not, to double-check which upgrading tool they actually used.
<Q-FUNK> the same way that e.g. xserver-xorg has reportbug hooks asking the user to double-check certian things before eporting a bug.
<bdmurray> How do you think they went about reporting the bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #112193 in evolution (main) "Evolution calendar terminates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112193
<ubotu> New bug: #112195 in synaptic (main) "synaptic broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112195
<Q-FUNK> most bugs I get against upgrade-system have the binary-hint field pre-filled.  when I ask how they came ot the conclusion that this was the right package, they mention e.g. synaptic search as their best guess for figuring otu what to reprot against
<bdmurray> So then the package hook should be for synaptic?
<Q-FUNK> possibly
<Q-FUNK> and update-manager
<Q-FUNK> so far, most bugs turn out to affect update-manager, not upgrade-system.
<Q-FUNK> the only problem is, thee's no obvious way for the user to figure out which upgrading tool they just used and how their dist-upgrade failed.
<ubotu> New bug: #112196 in postgresql-8.1 (main) "Please merge postgresql-8.1 8.1.9-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112196
<ubotu> New bug: #112197 in Ubuntu "I have a m2npv-vm motherboard with digital audio on it and i can't get to work. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112197
<bdmurray> Do you have any idea of how many bugs you have found in upgrade-system?  I haven't looked at that particular package.
<ubotu> New bug: #112198 in gdm (main) "Problem when changing user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112198
<ubotu> New bug: #112200 in kino (main) "Kino crash when using titler plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112200
<ubotu> New bug: #112201 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in setdata()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112201
<ubotu> New bug: #112202 in postgresql-plruby (universe) "Please sync postgresql-plruby 0.5.0-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112202
<ubotu> New bug: #112203 in php-memcache (universe) "Please sync php-memcache (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112203
<ubotu> New bug: #112204 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash Upon Secure Site Notice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112204
<habeeb> bdmurray: Hey, I think I got every required info regarding this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/110966 . What should I change the status to? Unconfirmed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110966 in openoffice.org "Openoffice.org hangs refreshing UI with 100% CPU" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<bdmurray> habeeb: looking
<bdmurray> habeeb: Do you know if it always happens with the same file?
<habeeb> Hmm, no.
<habeeb> I guess I should ask, then. What else should I ask for, btw?
<bdmurray> habeeb: that is all I can think of I'm not that familiar with OOo
<ubotu> New bug: #112206 in php-radius (universe) "Please sync php-radius (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112206
<ubotu> New bug: #112207 in php-sqlite3 (universe) "Please sync php-sqlite3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112207
<habeeb> bdmurray: and when he replies with the answer, what should I do with the status of the bug?
<nictuku> quit bye
<nictuku> oops
<bdmurray> habeeb: confirming it would be appropriate
<ubotu> New bug: #112208 in adept (main) "Purging affects other pachages that user may not want purged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112208
<ubotu> New bug: #112209 in ndiswrapper (main) "[Gutsy]  Include Ndiswrapper and ndisGTK by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112209
<ubotu> New bug: #112210 in nagios2 (universe) "[apport]  package nagios2-common failed to install/upgrade:" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112210
<habeeb> bdmurray: okie
<ubotu> New bug: #112211 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed (Upgrading Kubuntu to ver 7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112211
<ubotu> New bug: #112212 in linux-source-2.6.10 (main) "ubuntu gold showing ata errors and hangs on livecd boot." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112212
<ubotu> New bug: #112213 in php-mail-mime (universe) "Please sync php-mail-mime (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112213
<crimsun> ...linux-source-2.6.10?
<crimsun> does that guy have a special support contract?
<crimsun> wait, that makes no sense.
<habeeb> bdmurray: Sorry for bothering you again, but his answer was: "Unfortunately I can not answer your question because I am working since month on one and the same file. So I don't know if it would happen with another file.".
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-04
<bdmurray> habeeb: okay, if the file isn't confidential it would help if he could add it to the bug report then so we can try and reproduce it
<bdmurray> crimsun: Ubuntu gold even? a golden oldie maybe
<crimsun> bdmurray: I think the Dell rep really meant l-s-2.6.20 given the rest of the report, so I adjusted it.
<bdmurray> crimsun: How did it end up needs info?
<crimsun> I am happy that at least the audio issue he reported turned out to be faulty hardware and not my fault  *whew*
<ajmitch> always a relief
<crimsun> bdmurray: err, I forgot to set the assigned to instead
<crimsun> I blame my lack of sleep and fumblefingers
<bdmurray> I frequently manage to click "E-mail me changes" and "Save changes"
<ubotu> New bug: #112214 in Ubuntu "Feisty on HP NC6120: system hibernates randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112214
<ubotu> New bug: #112215 in ht (universe) "Please sync ht (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112215
<ubotu> New bug: #112216 in libusb (main) "Major problems with USB-scanners in Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112216
<bdmurray> crimsun: so what was your intent with that bug then? assigning it to the kernel team?
<ubotu> New bug: #112217 in adept (main) "[apport]  adept_notifier crashed with signal 7 in debPackagesIndex::FindInCache()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112217
<ubotu> New bug: #112218 in Ubuntu "Volume low on Intel HDA (ICH6) sound card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112218
<ubotu> New bug: #112219 in libcwd (multiverse) "Please sync libcwd (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112219
<ubotu> New bug: #112220 in Ubuntu ""Connect to Server" attempts connect in background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112220
<crimsun> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray> okay, I did that
<crimsun> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #111433 in kdelibs (main) "niewiem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111433
<ubotu> New bug: #112221 in firefox (main) "When requested to install Adobe Flash plug-in, I was redirected to this site. Clicking on the TAR.GZ a pop-up window appeared to install, but clicked "cancel". Since then, nothing happend. URL is http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112221
<ubotu> New bug: #111582 in coreutils (main) "install 5.93/5.97 ignores --mode on existing dirs if no leading 4th byte" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111582
<ubotu> New bug: #112222 in nautilus-actions (universe) "Please sync nautilus-actions (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112222
<blueyed> bdmurray: re bug 109210: do you think the output of "dpkg -S /usr/lib/libGL.so.1" would be useful, too?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109210 in xorg "Fiesty graphics problem" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109210
<bdmurray> blueyed: maybe I hadn't thought of that
<bdmurray> I don't really expect a response from that reporter though
<ubotu> New bug: #112223 in update-manager (main) "upgrade to Fiesty Fawn Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112223
<blueyed> bdmurray: yes, I've just looked especially at bugs reported by him.
<blueyed> OMG LP.net is offline.. ;)
<blueyed> ..and on again. that was fast.
<blueyed> Is it OK to reject bug 111989?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111989 in Ubuntu "KDE Localisation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111989
<bdmurray> yes, that reporter was quite buys a bit ago
<blueyed> Why are people so often writing Fiesty instead of Feisty??
<bdmurray> i before e except after c?
<bdmurray> or maybe for the same reason that I typed buys instead of busy
<bdmurray> re 111989 I asked them why they didn't think it was a translation bug
<habeeb> Can I report a KDE bug in Launchpad even tho I'm using Gentoo? :3
<zul> no use kde bugzilla
<habeeb> Dammit, bugzilla has an annoying interface >:
<blueyed> You _could_, but the kde devs won't care probably. You can however add a watch on this bug than in LP.net.
<blueyed> bdmurray: I've meant, that it's just "not translated yet", for probably a lot of things. IMHO this is rather a state than a bug.
<bdmurray> okay, my point was that the reporter said "echo -e "GET / HTTP/1.0\n\n" | nc -v -v -v -w 5 www1.kernel.org 80 >/dev/null
<bdmurray> oops, way wrong paste
<bdmurray> okay, my point was that the reporter said "This report is not about a portion of Kubuntu/KDE that has not been translated by the translation team." why did they think that?
<habeeb> blueyed: you said that I can link the bug I just reported from KDE's bugzilla, to Launchpad, so that I can view it from there?
<habeeb> *from = in
<blueyed> habeeb: yes, you could add it as "Upstream..." on a given bug.
<blueyed> What bug are you talking about?
<habeeb> blueyed: just reported it: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144998
<ubotu> KDE bug 144998 in general "Wallpaper reset in every reboot" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<bdmurray> bug 111989, isn't that the one you mentioned?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111989 in Ubuntu "KDE Localisation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111989
<blueyed> bdmurray: yes. I wanted to set it to "Needs info" and ask explictly why it's not a translation problem in his opinion. sounds good?
<habeeb> blueyed: so, I can add it as upstream, even tho the bug doesn't involve Ubuntu at all? Just for my convenience?
<bdmurray> blueyed: yes, that sounds good
<blueyed> habeeb: sorry, no. See https://launchpad.net/kdebase/+filebug
<habeeb> I see.
<habeeb> Ok, sounds reasonable enough :P
<blueyed> habeeb: but I've made it easier for you to use Bugzilla hopefully at least.. ;)
<habeeb> Anyway, thank you, and good night.
<blueyed> night, habeeb.
<ubotu> New bug: #112224 in evolution (main) "example bug to demo for vmware" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112224
<ubotu> New bug: #112225 in network-manager (main) "network manager hangs after trying to connect to a non-working wap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112225
<ubotu> New bug: #112226 in gnome-panel (main) "can't use desktop after using xdmcp session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112226
<ubotu> New bug: #112227 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "demo for vmware" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112227
<ubotu> New bug: #112228 in Ubuntu "Nautilus gives incorrect warning when opening files of .m extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112228
<ubotu> New bug: #112229 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_Postscript_Name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112229
<ubotu> New bug: #112230 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus security warning unhelpful" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112230
<ubotu> New bug: #112231 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus can't open files from passworded SMB shares using KDE apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112231
<ubotu> New bug: #112232 in kst (universe) "[Gutsy MoM]  Merge kst_1.3.1-2ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112232
<phix_> does anybody know if there's a fix for the bug that makes old ide cdroms not work?
<phix_> i.e. an edgy boot disk works but a feisty boot disk won't work
<ubotu> New bug: #112233 in Ubuntu "FEISTY NETWORK MANAGER AND Wireless HOTSPOT !!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112233
<ubotu> New bug: #112234 in pcsx (universe) "PCSX Segmentation Fault On Game Start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112234
<ubotu> New bug: #112235 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112235
<ubotu> New bug: #112236 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "sound pops when scrolling through pages, soundblaster live" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112236
<ubotu> New bug: #112237 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (universe) "Microsoft Windows Media 9 - no sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112237
<ubotu> New bug: #112238 in Ubuntu "mga driver no longer will display 1600x1200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112238
<ubotu> New bug: #112239 in Ubuntu "Feisty Desktop Installer writes GRUB to wrong MBR with hardware RAID setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112239
<ubotu> New bug: #112240 in openoffice.org (main) "Ellipse and rectangle icons in Human and Tango themes are wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112240
<ubotu> New bug: #112241 in Ubuntu ""http://www.getautomatix.com/apt' is not known on line 32" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112241
<ubotu> New bug: #112242 in aide (main) "AIDE; 31_aide_apt; corrupt /var/lib/aide/aide.conf.autogenerated if '#' at the end of a sources.list line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112242
<ubotu> New bug: #112243 in Ubuntu "'usb HID crashes on fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112243
<ubotu> New bug: #112244 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror refuses to resolve localhost and 127.0.0.1 in some cases" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112244
<ubotu> New bug: #112245 in gnome-utils (main) "try to install netbeans now can't update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112245
<ubotu> New bug: #112246 in Ubuntu "Installer misreads SCSI partitions on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112246
<crimsun> phix_: likely the piix->ata_piix change.
<crimsun> phix_: cf. #96857
<ubotu> New bug: #112247 in space-orbit (universe) "everything just locked up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112247
<ubotu> New bug: #112248 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "fields to set MTU and MSS missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112248
<ubotu> New bug: #112249 in hal (main) "Can't get BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller to work with dell c400 laptop." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112249
<ubotu> New bug: #112255 in gdm (main) "GDM starts before NSCD is started, causes gdm not to use nscd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112255
<ubotu> New bug: #112256 in curl (main) "libcurl  7.15.5-1ubuntu2 + curlftpfs 0.9.1 hangs!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112256
<ubotu> New bug: #112257 in Ubuntu "TTL ignored when sending UDP Datagram to IPv4 address via IPv6 socket" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112257
<ubotu> New bug: #112259 in lyx (universe) "[apport]  lyx-qt crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112259
<ubotu> New bug: #112258 in spamassassin (universe) "3.2.0-0ubuntu1 FTBFS on amd64 and ppc" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112258
<ubotu> New bug: #112260 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "poor sound quality through headphones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112260
<ubotu> New bug: #112262 in totem (main) "Totem can't seek in flash videos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112262
<ubotu> New bug: #112264 in kdebase (main) "kde applications blocked when home dir on nfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112264
<ubotu> New bug: #112265 in wine (universe) "[Feisty]  Consistent segfault when starting Wine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112265
<ubotu> New bug: #112266 in compiz (main) "Feisty: Compiz + Java OpenGL rendering -> freeze!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112266
<ubotu> New bug: #112267 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel freeze when inserting a mix ( music and data ) CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112267
<ubotu> New bug: #112269 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112269
<ubotu> New bug: #112270 in autoinstall-i386 (universe) "partition make error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112270
<ubotu> New bug: #112271 in gaim (main) "Gaim Buddy-List Takes Excessive Time Starting  Then Dies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112271
<ubotu> New bug: #112272 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crash before getting downloading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112272
<ubotu> New bug: #112274 in Ubuntu "Firefox constant cpu spikes at http://www.hoopsworld.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112274
<ubotu> New bug: #112275 in gnome-panel (main) "bottom panel lost all windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112275
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #112276 in tomboy (main) "allow for tag renaming" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112276
<ubotu> New bug: #112277 in f-spot (main) "[feisty]  f-spot crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112277
<thekorn> morning dholbach
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #112278 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-checkreports crashed with ValueError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112278
<ubotu> New bug: #112279 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice in Ubuntu doesn't work with devnagari fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112279
<thekorn> dholbach: did you read Hilario J. Montoliu's bugreport-mail on bughelper@lists.ubuntu.com?
<dholbach> thekorn: yes, I'm looking at the code atm
<thekorn> seems to be a real serious bug
<thekorn> can be solved by not using safe_urlopen for posting actions
<thekorn> the add_handler part is not working
<thekorn> oh, set_metadata() is changing the title
<dholbach> I suspect a bug in launchpadBugs/MultipartPostHandler
<ubotu> New bug: #112283 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112283
<ubotu> New bug: #112284 in Ubuntu "Gaim does not see typing notification of users of QIP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112284
<dholbach> thekorn:  it'd be nice to use safe_url_open somehow
<dholbach> thekorn: i just don't know what's going wrong
<thekorn> yeah right
<dholbach> /usr/lib/python2.5/urllib2.py line 342 is fine as it is
<dholbach> I don't get why this could break
<dholbach> maybe pitti has an idea
<thekorn> other possible solution is to add a parameter "post" to safe_urlopen
<thekorn> and use an other opener for "post"
<dholbach> that's fine with me
<dholbach> hey seb128
<seb128> hi dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #112285 in Ubuntu "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112285
<ubotu> New bug: #112286 in gnomad2 (universe) "[apport]  gnomad2 crashed with SIGSEGV in LIBMTP_Get_Storage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112286
<ubotu> New bug: #112287 in openoffice.org (main) "OOCalc: Insert external data link to ZOPE: ask a password and do not import data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112287
<ubotu> New bug: #112288 in openoffice.org (main) "OOCalc: Insert external data link to .txt from Apache not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112288
<ubotu> New bug: #112289 in update-manager (main) "Upgrading edgy to fiesty: update-manager could not be upgraded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112289
<ubotu> New bug: #112290 in Ubuntu "b44: eth0: BUG!  Timeout waiting for bit 00000002 or register 42c" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112290
<ubotu> New bug: #112291 in scorched3d (universe) "[apport]  scorched3d crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112291
<thekorn> dholbach: can you please have a look at the patch http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19112/
<thekorn> just added a new opener (lp_poster) and fixed bug.title
<thekorn> launchpad is using \xe2\x80\x9d instead of normal quotation marks
<ubotu> New bug: #112295 in evolution (main) "Can't remove an web calendar." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112295
<ubotu> New bug: #112296 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112296
<dholbach> thekorn: looks good
<dholbach> thekorn: once we're confident with the safeurl/xpath changes, we can drop all the commented code
<dholbach> but it's fine to leave for now
<ubotu> New bug: #112297 in brightside (universe) "Brightside forgets the edge flipping configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112297
<toodles> Hello all, Would anyone be interested helping my go about tracking down the cause of a bug? Or at least helping(teaching) me to figure out what package(s) is/are at fault. ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/61105 ) Any help would be most appreciated! :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 61105 in libsdl1.2 "Mouse jumps to center in (sdl?) games" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<toodles> I'm unsure about it being libsdl's fault, but I have no idea how to go about figuring out any more information.
<toodles> Essentially, I'd love to be able to file an accurate bug report, rather than one as vague as above.
<ubotu> New bug: #112299 in amsn (universe) "System Tray Icon disappeared after upgrading to Feisty. Similar to Bugs 108330 & 109154" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112299
<ubotu> New bug: #112300 in Ubuntu "All configs are right,but when copy the system files the task stop,please help" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112300
<ubotu> New bug: #112301 in wv (main) "[apport]  wvWare crashed with SIGSEGV in wvBeginPara()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112301
<ubotu> New bug: #112302 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112302
<ubotu> New bug: #112303 in Ubuntu "Unable to print from Java Application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112303
<ubotu> New bug: #112304 in Ubuntu "desktop effects jam planet penguin racer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112304
<ubotu> New bug: #112305 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse asks user to create directories as root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112305
<toodles> When triaging bugs, what is the correct thing to do in the case of #112300 ?  There is no helpful information available and the persons grammar is very bad. Can this even be considered a bug report?
<ubotu> New bug: #112306 in libtorrent "libtorrent name used by both rTorrent and qBitTorrent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112306
<ScottK> toodles: looking
<toodles> ScottK: thanks :-)
<ScottK> toodles: You are right that there isn't much there.  I always assume that the reporter is doing the best they can and try to ask specific questions to maybe get a little more out of them.
<ScottK> Obviously English is not the first language there, so it's going to be tough.
<ScottK> Even if you end up not being able to get enough information for a viable bug, strive to make them feel like their attempt to contribute is valued.
<ScottK> Help them learn what they need to get into a good bug report.
<toodles> ScottK: Ok, will do. That's a nice approach and I'll do my best. Thank you :-)
<ScottK> You also might direct them to a language specific IRC channel if you can figure out what language it it.
<ScottK> it/is
<ScottK> toodles: If you can do that, maybe they can get help with a properly translated update.
<toodles> ScottK: good idea!
<ubotu> New bug: #112307 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112307
<Kmos> ScottK: please do a test on this one bug 110724
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110724 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice runs as root for all users" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110724
<ubotu> New bug: #110724 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice runs as root for all users" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110724
<ScottK> Kmos: He was running Gutsy.
<ScottK> See my response to his comment.
<Kmos> ScottK: nice one
<ScottK> Thanks
<Kmos> ScottK: do you check motu packages?
<Kmos> on revu
<ScottK> I look at them (and find mistakes for people), but am not a MOTU, so can't advocate/upload.
<Kmos> ok
<Kmos> ScottK: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5006
<Kmos> check this one
<Kmos> I think finally now it's perfect
<Kmos> waiting for geser
<ubotu> New bug: #112309 in vnc (main) "VNCSERVER SSH Keymap Keyboard jumbled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112309
<ubotu> New bug: #112310 in wacom-tools (main) "Setting pen button to double click doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112310
<ScottK> Kmos: Should probably discuss on #ubuntu-motu.  It's OT here.
* ScottK will look to see if I can find anything though.
<Kmos> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #112312 in ekiga (main) "[New upstream release]  Some new ekiga releases are out" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112312
<ubotu> New bug: #112313 in xmms-liveice (multiverse) "xmms-liveice causes a segmentation fault if the playlist is emptied while playing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112313
<ubotu> New bug: #112316 in gaim (main) "Removing gaim causes nautilus-sendto removal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112316
<ubotu> New bug: #112319 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112319
<ubotu> New bug: #112320 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112320
<ubotu> New bug: #112322 in Ubuntu "Incorrect permissions for sg devices for SCSI scanners" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112322
<ubotu> New bug: #112323 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "NFS mounted .directories don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112323
<ubotu> New bug: #112324 in firefox (main) "Macromedia site not working correctly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112324
<ubotu> New bug: #112325 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  overgod - an asteroids-style space shoot-'em-up" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112325
<ubotu> New bug: #112326 in last-exit (universe) "In last exit search for "music that sounds like" crashes the application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112326
<ubotu> New bug: #112328 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112328
<ubotu> New bug: #112329 in aap (universe) "[apport]  aap crashed with TypeError in msg_msg()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112329
<ubotu> New bug: #112330 in Ubuntu "idle for about 10-15 seconds when booting up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112330
<ubotu> New bug: #112331 in xfig (universe) "impossible to print via cups " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112331
<ubotu> New bug: #112332 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "[apport]  qdvdauthor crashed with modifiedm xml" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112332
<ubotu> New bug: #112333 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112333
<ubotu> New bug: #112334 in firestarter (universe) "Closed connections shown in "Active connections"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112334
<ubotu> New bug: #112335 in amarok (main) "Amarok crashed in Ubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112335
<ubotu> New bug: #112336 in qprof (universe) "qprof script contains errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112336
<ubotu> New bug: #112337 in mouseemu (main) "mouseemu crashes on startup in Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112337
<ubotu> New bug: #112338 in kdebase (main) "kicker crashed while consulting files throught konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112338
<ubotu> New bug: #112339 in Ubuntu "beryl-xgl is running with a Radeon9800[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SystemError in setGamma()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112339
<ubotu> New bug: #112340 in libapache-mod-jk (universe) "[Merge]  libapache-mod-jk 1.2.22-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112340
<ubotu> New bug: #112341 in gdebi (main) "GDeb failure on installing Debian Skype" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112341
<ubotu> New bug: #112342 in k3b (main) "Error ripping audio cd to mp3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112342
<ubotu> New bug: #112343 in insight (universe) "Insight can't handle .gnu.hash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112343
<ubotu> New bug: #112345 in linux-ftpd-ssl (universe) "[Merge]  linux-ftpd-ssl 0.17.18+0.3-9ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112345
<ubotu> New bug: #112346 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with signal 7 in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112346
<ubotu> New bug: #112347 in Ubuntu "switch from KDE to gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112347
<ubotu> New bug: #112348 in openoffice.org (main) "Calc crashed when customizing toolbars" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112348
<ubotu> New bug: #112349 in firefox (main) "Firefox / Thunderbird fonts are smaller than system fonts rest when reducing the font resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112349
<ubotu> New bug: #112350 in evince (main) "Evince gets stuck when trying to open PDF file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112350
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #112351 in xchat (universe) "[apport]  xchat crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_ref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112351
<ubotu> New bug: #112353 in valgrind (main) "Segmentation fault at end of valgrind" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112353
<ubotu> New bug: #112355 in cron (main) "root's crontab not running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112355
<ubotu> New bug: #112356 in kmplayer (main) "I do not remember what happened." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112356
<ubotu> New bug: #112358 in epiphany-browser (main) "Hebrew bookmarks are not displayed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112358
<habeeb> bdmurray: His latest reply (if you remember from yesterday, regarding that openoffice crash) was: "Sorry but I don't want to publish the document. Please let me know if I could do anything else. In the end of the month I would agree to send the document to a particular developer if he/she promises not to publish it.", when I asked him if he can share the file with us.
<ubotu> New bug: #112357 in Ubuntu "Feisty can't access USB ports" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112357
<habeeb> The url of the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/110966
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110966 in openoffice.org "Openoffice.org hangs refreshing UI with 100% CPU" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<pochu> habeeb: I would ask him to try with another document, and see if it still fails
<ubotu> New bug: #112359 in xsp (universe) "[Merge]  xsp 1.2.1-2ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112359
<h3nchm3n81> 7.04 server doesn't install AMP when LAMP install choice is selected.  Is it something I did worng?
<h3nchm3n81> *wrong
<ubotu> New bug: #112360 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112360
<h3nchm3n81> 7.04 server doesn't install AMP when LAMP install choice is selected.  Is it something I did wrong?
<jsgotangco> h3nchm3n81: that's weird
<persia> h3nchm3n81: It looks like those currently in the channel do not have an answer for your question.  Please consider submitting it to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/.
<h3nchm3n81> jsgotangco: yeah it is, in the #ubuntu channel they said to check here to see if anyone else had the issue
<h3nchm3n81> persia: ty
<ubotu> New bug: #112361 in gnome-commander (universe) "unknown crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112361
<ubotu> New bug: #112362 in bodr (universe) "[MoM Sync]  please sync bodr from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112362
<ubotu> New bug: #112363 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager does not play nicely with Cisco wireless APs due to wme_ie being broadcast instead of rsn_ie and/or wma_ie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112363
<ubotu> New bug: #112364 in glib-java (universe) "[MoM sync]  please sync glib-java from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112364
<ubotu> New bug: #112365 in kernel-package (main) "RFE: [ubuntu installer and]  make-kpkg should be resilient to failure of mkinitramfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112365
<ubotu> New bug: #112366 in evolution-jescs (universe) "Evolution-JESCS crash on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112366
<ubotu> New bug: #112367 in unixodbc (main) "ODBCConfig could be a icon on Administration menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112367
<villek> I couldn't find this as a filed bug (and I can't easily repeat it), do you know if the following has been reported: after upgrading from edgy to feisty, openoffice fails to start from command line. This is because openoffice is a symlink to nonexisting ooo-wrapper
<ubotu> New bug: #112368 in amarok (main) "Backport request: Amarok Full Screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112368
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ubotu> New bug: #112369 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "File dialog too small" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112369
<ubotu> New bug: #112370 in evolution (main) "unable to access Help file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112370
<ubotu> New bug: #112371 in perl (main) "Feisty: perl syscall.ph has wrong syscall numbers on IA32" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112371
<ubotu> New bug: #112372 in hunspell (main) "openoffice crash due to libhunspell" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112372
<ubotu> New bug: #112374 in Ubuntu "touchpad fuziness on iBook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112374
<ubotu> New bug: #112375 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "snd-hda-intel: when an audio buffer underrun occurs, volume spikes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112375
<ubotu> New bug: #112376 in pyinotify (universe) "pyinotify doesn't import classes" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112376
<ubotu> New bug: #112377 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112377
<ubotu> New bug: #112378 in acpi (main) "Battery not recognized (Compaq Presario 2500)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112378
<ubotu> New bug: #112379 in openoffice.org (main) "Scrolling behaviour of Slides bar in Normal view of Impress" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112379
<ubotu> New bug: #112380 in update-manager (main) "update from ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112380
<persia> saispo: Looking at bug #86685, I think more than a rebuild may be required for the python-clearsilver package.  Do any of the comments there look familiar to you?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86685 in clearsilver "neo_cgi.so: undefined symbol: Py_InitModule4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86685
<saispo> persia: yep
<saispo> a trac too
<saispo> not familiar
<persia> saispo: bug #95163 (a duplicate of 86685) mentions trac, which is why I thought it was your bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95163 in clearsilver "python-clearsilver undefined symbols in neo_cgi (during import neo_cgi python 2.5) (dup-of: 86685)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95163
<saispo> persia: yep
<ubotu> New bug: #112382 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice does not start from command line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112382
<ubotu> New bug: #112383 in Ubuntu "Data loss when disk full in GNOME!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112383
<ubotu> New bug: #112381 in gnome-panel (main) "RFE: launchers should not silently fail when the launched app segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112381
<persia> saispo: Looking at the comments, it appears that upstream (www.clearsilver.net) is working on it.  I recommend subscribing to that bug to keep track of the progress.
<saispo> yep
<saispo> i will do, but for now, must be keeping my hand and rebuild this packages :-)
<persia> saispo: Does a simple rebuild of the package fix it for you?
<saispo> persia: rebuild of clearsilver and trac yes
<saispo> i work with rebuilded version, and it work fine
<persia> saispo: Could you update the bug with your experience?  This will speed a distributed solution.
<saispo> ok
<saispo> no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #112384 in liferea (main) "Liferea doesn't work anymore due to the latest firefox upload (2.0.0.3+3-0ubuntu1)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112384
<saispo> persia: done
<persia> saispo: Thanks a lot.
<saispo> nopb
<ubotu> New bug: #112385 in openoffice.org (main) "Spreadsheet goes beyond margins from xls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112385
<ubotu> New bug: #112386 in tora (universe) "[apport]  tora crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112386
<ubotu> New bug: #112387 in Ubuntu "Including "popularity" of packages in repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112387
<ubotu> New bug: #112388 in Ubuntu "sound is broken after suspend to ram on Z60m laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112388
<ubotu> New bug: #112389 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Power History graphs jump forward and back in time on laptop resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112389
<ubotu> New bug: #112391 in Ubuntu "some apps print in landscape,and badly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112391
<ubotu> New bug: #112392 in kdepim (main) "Akregator article counts are often wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112392
<ubotu> New bug: #112394 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu upgrade crash during cleanup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112394
<ubotu> New bug: #112397 in synaptic (main) "SYNAPTIC PACKAGER MANGER PROXY FREEZE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112397
<ubotu> New bug: #112398 in debian-installer (main) "RFE: consider using debsums to improve reliability of install process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112398
<ubotu> New bug: #112401 in gstreamer (universe) "rhythmbox doesn't play m4a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112401
<ubotu> New bug: #112402 in dmraid (universe) "Fasttrack Promise not recognized: "No RAID disks"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112402
<ubotu> New bug: #112403 in sshfs-fuse (universe) "[apport]  sshfs crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112403
<ubotu> New bug: #112404 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112404
<ubotu> New bug: #112405 in amarok (main) "amarok does not close on quit(still running in processes)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112405
<ubotu> New bug: #112406 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "UI support for DPD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112406
<ubotu> New bug: #112407 in request-tracker3.4 (universe) "Wants to install apache even though apache2 is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112407
<ubotu> New bug: #112408 in openoffice.org (main) "Mail Merge Wizard crashes OpenOffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112408
<ubotu> New bug: #112410 in k9copy (universe) "k9copy hangs on dvd read" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112410
<ubotu> New bug: #112414 in Ubuntu "Error: Could not find service 'kfmclient' using Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112414
<ubotu> New bug: #112411 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found executable location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112411
<ubotu> New bug: #112412 in qtparted (main) "qtparted is renaming my sda partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112412
<ubotu> New bug: #112416 in Ubuntu "Feisty: amarok shuffle by album limits to one artist on any album, bad for compilations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112416
<ubotu> New bug: #112415 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice applications fail to start (Feisty AMD64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112415
<ubotu> New bug: #112417 in thunderbird (main) "Password does not save when using tab and spacebar to check save password for email account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112417
<ubotu> New bug: #112418 in amarok (main) "Feisty: multimedia keys not working in amarok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112418
<ubotu> New bug: #112419 in cdebootstrap (universe) "Please merge cdebootstrap 0.3.19 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112419
<ubotu> New bug: #112421 in powernowd (main) "cpufreq-acpi gives less powersaving options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112421
<ubotu> New bug: #112424 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112424
<ubotu> New bug: #112425 in Ubuntu "Losing stereo sound on the speakers after using headphones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112425
<ubotu> New bug: #112426 in openoffice.org (main) "Cannot add any template to OOo Impress" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112426
<ubotu> New bug: #112428 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel BUG at mm/swapfile.c:351" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112428
<ubotu> New bug: #112429 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with SIGFPE in QApplicationPrivate::construct()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112429
<ubotu> New bug: #112430 in Ubuntu "Multiple bugs mean printing not possible for live usb install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112430
<ubotu> New bug: #112431 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112431
<ubotu> New bug: #112432 in console-data (main) "Please merge 2:1.01-7 console-data from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112432
<ubotu> New bug: #112433 in esvn (universe) "Please upload: esvn merged" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112433
<ubotu> New bug: #112434 in flac (main) "FLAC package cannot be authenticated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112434
<ubotu> New bug: #112435 in language-pack-cs (main) "Peklad popisk u balk" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112435
<ubotu> New bug: #112436 in Ubuntu "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in chmod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112436
<ubotu> New bug: #112437 in audacious-plugins (universe) "Please sync audacious-plugins 1.3.3-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112437
<ubotu> New bug: #112438 in Ubuntu "Remote X11 keymaps are broken in Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112438
<khermans_> Ubiquity installer does not scan /dev/md0 on Feisty?
<khermans_> is this intended?
<ScottK> Did you check to see if there are bugs filed already?
<ubotu> New bug: #112439 in beautifulsoup (universe) "Please sync beautifulsoup 3.0.3-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112439
<khermans_> ScottK, i dont see any bugs mentioning mdadm for ubiquity
<khermans_> hrmm guess i could report it
<khermans_> just wondiering if this was intended
<ScottK> That's what I would do.
<ScottK> It may be.  I know you have to use the alternate installer to create arrays.
<ubotu> New bug: #112440 in duplicity (universe) "Please upload: duplicity merged" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112440
<ubotu> New bug: #112441 in hplip (main) "[apport]  toolbox crashed with IndexError in UpdatePrinterCombos()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112441
<ubotu> New bug: #112442 in bluez-utils (main) "Bluetooth pand connection from client doesnt work after dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112442
<ScottK> Is there a bug tag for issues that are specific to 64 bit archs?
<khermans_> ScottK, my bug will be shown soon
<khermans_> 112444
<khermans_> Is it fopah to CONFIRM your own bugs?
<ScottK> Generally a bad idea to confirm your own bugs.
<ScottK> Bug #12444
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 12444 in update-manager "Add a "Detail..." button in source dialog" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/12444
<ScottK> oops
<ScottK> Bug #112444
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112444 in ubiquity "ubiquity does not scan for software RAID (mdadm) devices like /dev/md0 during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112444
<ScottK> It's there, just the irc channel feed usually lags.
<khermans_> ScottK, yea i figured i wouldnt CONFIRM it myself
<khermans_> just thought i would ask
<ScottK> No problem.
* ScottK is thrilled you assigned it to the right package.  People usually get installer bugs wrong.
<ubotu> New bug: #112443 in mutagen (universe) "Please sync mutagen 1.11-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112443
<ubotu> New bug: #112444 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity does not scan for software RAID (mdadm) devices like /dev/md0 during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112444
<ubotu> New bug: #112445 in rsh-redone (universe) "Please merge rsh-redone 81-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112445
<`23meg> !bug #99303
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99303 in pkgsel "goes from 24% to 80% & then fails at select & install software" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99303
<ubotu> New bug: #112446 in tipptrainer (universe) "Please sync tipptrainer 0.6.0-10 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112446
<ubotu> New bug: #112447 in firefox (main) "Sudden crash chen I clicked on a web page link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112447
<frasseff> hi all
<frasseff> I have update my ubuntu to version 7,  libapache2-mod-auth-mysql stop working than do you have any Idea how to fix that
<ScottK> Have you searched launchpad for relevant bugs?
<frasseff> the only think I found is that to change AuthMySQL_Encryption_Types Crypt_DES to plantext
<ScottK> Did you try that?
<ubotu> New bug: #112449 in libapache-mod-random (universe) "Please sponsor libapache-mod-random upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112449
<ubotu> New bug: #112450 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112450
<ubotu> New bug: #112451 in evince (main) "Evince opens only the first page of a postscript file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112451
<ubotu> New bug: #112452 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "no sound/integrated audio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112452
<frasseff> No I can not do it in my system
<frasseff> apache telling me this (9)Bad file descriptor: Could not open password file: (null)
<ScottK> In that case, I'd suggest file a bug.
<frasseff> ok thanx
<ScottK> Wish I could be more help.
<frasseff> It is ok
<ubotu> New bug: #112454 in Ubuntu "Difficuty installing VMware Server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112454
<ubotu> New bug: #112455 in gnome-panel (main) "weather app always fails to retrive weather into" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112455
<ubotu> New bug: #112457 in gnome-network (universe) "Plugging in wireless USB network adapter causes a crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112457
<ubotu> New bug: #112459 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112459
<ubotu> New bug: #112460 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in QGListIterator::QGListIterator()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112460
<ubotu> New bug: #112461 in Ubuntu "flash player: The plugin initialization failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112461
<ubotu> New bug: #112462 in gambas (universe) "[apport]  gbx crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112462
<ubotu> New bug: #112464 in language-pack-cs (main) "desktop != osobn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112464
<ubotu> New bug: #112465 in language-pack-cs (main) "restricted != nesvobodn -> uzaven" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112465
<ubotu> New bug: #112466 in Ubuntu "Prompted to Upgrade from Gutsy to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112466
<ubotu> New bug: #112468 in hal (main) "Mounting floppy in an external usb floppy drive in Konqueror causes this error "Method "Mount" with signature "ssas" on interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112468
<ubotu> New bug: #112469 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112469
<ubotu> New bug: #112470 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112470
<ubotu> New bug: #112472 in emerald (universe) "[apport]  emerald crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_set_operator()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112472
<ubotu> New bug: #112473 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Graphical Freeze when using 3d apps with nvidia-glx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112473
<ubotu> New bug: #112413 in Ubuntu "Crystal Semiconduction CS4236 sound card not detected & configured" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112413
<ubotu> New bug: #112474 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes, when clicking on a link to a special "Joomla!" Component" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112474
<Reverend_First> I have a report to make about the website
<Reverend_First> The mirror download list
<Reverend_First> Is it the right place to report
<Reverend_First> ?
<Kmos> which website?
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-05
<Reverend_First> Ubuntu
<Kmos> and about what?
<Kmos> ubuntu.com ?
<Reverend_First> yes
<Kmos> you should mail to webmaster@ubuntu.com
<Reverend_First> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #112475 in kaffeine (main) "kaffeine can't read a file because of a # in the path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112475
<ubotu> New bug: #112476 in samba (main) "[apport]  net crashed with SIGSEGV in run_rpc_command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112476
<ubotu> New bug: #112477 in Ubuntu "nautilus crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112477
<ubotu> New bug: #112478 in Ubuntu "gnome-theme-manager hangs selecting glossy theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112478
<ubotu> New bug: #112479 in glade-3 (universe) "glade-3 doesn't have the latest gnome stuff" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112479
<ubotu> New bug: #112480 in gip (universe) "gip: error in description" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112480
<ubotu> New bug: #112481 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed while reading google groups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112481
<ubotu> New bug: #112482 in firefox (main) "While opening a image on Gnome-look.org firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112482
<ubotu> New bug: #112483 in restricted-manager (main) "nvidia 8600 not supported in ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112483
<ubotu> New bug: #112484 in rhythmbox (main) "audio skips, but rhythmbox progresses through the track" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112484
<ubotu> New bug: #112485 in valknut (universe) "[apport]  valknut crashed with SIGSEGV in CString::CString()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112485
<ubotu> New bug: #112487 in evolution (main) "Summary (Key F1) not open any document for help in application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112487
<ubotu> New bug: #112488 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl and KDE styles conflicting with the menu drop-shadow feature" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112488
<ubotu> New bug: #112490 in mplayer (multiverse) "Mouse locked during playback when ~/.lircrc exists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112490
<ubotu> New bug: #112489 in amarok (main) "Ratings system in Amarok flawed / one star should be customizable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112489
<Jordan_U> should bugs in packages in the ubuntu-commercial repository be filed on launchpad?
<Kmos> Jordan_U: i've reported already about opera 9.20
<Kmos> Jordan_U: you can do it.. but there is no package for them
<Kmos> you need to set the same for all
<Kmos> bug 105859
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105859 in app-install-data-commercial "Opera 9.2 is out with many bug fixes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105859
<Jordan_U> Kmos, What do you mean "set the same for all" ?
<Jordan_U> bug 112492
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112492 in Ubuntu "vmware-server install ( from Feisty commercial repository ) fails if you don't have an eth0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112492
<Jordan_U> (mine)
<Kmos> Jordan_U: use this app-install-data-commercial as the package
<Kmos> Jordan_U: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<Kmos> you used this one right?
<Jordan_U> Yes
<Kmos> i changed the package in your bug report
<ubotu> New bug: #112491 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "ubuntu edgy eft fails to discover some usb devices on some usb ports" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112491
<Jordan_U> Kmos, So did I...
<ubotu> New bug: #112492 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "vmware-server install ( from Feisty commercial repository ) fails if you don't have an eth0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112492
<ubotu> New bug: #112493 in gpsd (universe) "GPS coordinates flash in xgps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112493
<ubotu> New bug: #112494 in gpsd (universe) "gpsd hotplug script broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112494
<ubotu> New bug: #112495 in totem (main) "can not play "rmvb" files. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112495
<ubotu> New bug: #112496 in scribus (main) "[apport]  scribus crashed with SIGSEGV in ScribusApp::DoFileClose()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112496
<ubotu> New bug: #112497 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in QGArray::deleteData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112497
<ubotu> New bug: #112498 in kstreamripper (universe) "When last stream on list has empty description, it won't be loaded (after program restart)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112498
<ubotu> New bug: #112499 in thunderbird (main) "crash on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112499
<ubotu> New bug: #112500 in ppp (main) "ppp daemon dies and disconnects in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112500
<ubotu> New bug: #112501 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with OSError in _command_output()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112501
<ubotu> New bug: #112502 in lm-sensors (main) "gkrellm can show / sensors can't show the hardware sensors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112502
<ubotu> New bug: #112503 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with OSError in _execvpe()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112503
<ubotu> New bug: #112504 in gnome-network (universe) "gnome-network domain name is not keeping  after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112504
<ubotu> New bug: #112505 in kdelibs (main) "crashed after accessing a newly mounted HDD. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112505
<ubotu> New bug: #112506 in docbook (main) "Please sync docbook 4.5-3 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112506
<ubotu> New bug: #112507 in zapping (universe) "crashed on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112507
<ubotu> New bug: #112509 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112509
<ubotu> New bug: #112508 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112508
<ubotu> New bug: #112510 in gambas (universe) "executables won't work " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112510
<ubotu> New bug: #112512 in up-imapproxy (universe) "imapproxy failed to upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112512
<ubotu> New bug: #112514 in xfdesktop4 (main) "Firefox Menu Font Size Is To Large" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112514
<ubotu> New bug: #112515 in coreutils (main) "Problem with kill man page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112515
<ubotu> New bug: #112516 in casper (main) "More than 2 GB needed for xubuntu install due to lots of updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112516
<ubotu> New bug: #112517 in update-manager (main) "feisty fawn upgrade crashed during final cleanup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112517
<ubotu> New bug: #112518 in Ubuntu "Switch User freezes at blank screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112518
<ubotu> New bug: #112519 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Distribution Upgrade tool: self.progressbar of KDECdromProgressAdapter class in DistUpgradeViewKDE.py" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112519
<ubotu> New bug: #112520 in vino (main) "Can't change port vino runs on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112520
<ubotu> New bug: #112521 in hardinfo (universe) "[apport]  hardinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112521
<ubotu> New bug: #112522 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112522
<ubotu> New bug: #112523 in xbindkeys-config (universe) "[apport]  xbindkeys-config crashed with SIGSEGV in middle_get_key()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112523
<ubotu> New bug: #112524 in gnome-terminal (main) "E: dpkg was interrupted, you..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112524
<shirish> cjwatson: yo m8, you there?
<shirish> I need help with https://launchpad.net/bugs/99303
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99303 in pkgsel "goes from 24% to 80% & then fails at select & install software" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<rizza> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #112525 in Ubuntu "library misbehaviour in terminals" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112525
<rizza> I need help with a bug in the net installer
<ubotu> New bug: #112526 in thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112526
<ubotu> New bug: #112527 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112527
<ubotu> New bug: #112528 in krename (universe) "[Gutsy Merge]  krename_3.0.14-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112528
<ubotu> New bug: #112529 in texinfo (main) "[apport]  info crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112529
<ubotu> New bug: #112530 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in chmod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112530
<ubotu> New bug: #112531 in ubiquity (main) "kubuntu update tool crashed when updating from edgy to feisty with DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112531
<ubotu> New bug: #112532 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  update-notifier crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112532
<ubotu> New bug: #112534 in Ubuntu "KMix does not respond to XF86AudioRaiseVolume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112534
<ubotu> New bug: #112321 in php5 (main) "PHP 5.2.2 fixes several vulnerabilities" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112321
<ubotu> New bug: #112535 in Ubuntu "Alsa fails to detect my audio card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112535
<tuxcrafter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2596034#post2596034
<tuxcrafter> how do i debug such a problem|?
<ubotu> New bug: #112536 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112536
<ubotu> New bug: #112537 in python2.5 (main) "Python 2.5 IDLE is in Japanese characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112537
<ubotu> New bug: #112538 in Ubuntu "control arrow keys broken in bash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112538
<ubotu> New bug: #112539 in samba (main) "segmentation fault in smbd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112539
<ubotu> New bug: #112541 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112541
<ubotu> New bug: #112540 in sbackup (universe) "backup folder is inaccessible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112540
<ubotu> New bug: #112542 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112542
<ubotu> New bug: #112543 in archivemail (universe) "archivemail in fiesty does not work with python 2.5 but does work with python 2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112543
<ubotu> New bug: #112544 in evolution (main) "Click on "next" or "previous" email do not work well" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112544
<ubotu> New bug: #112545 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112545
<ubotu> New bug: #112546 in update-manager (main) "update managfer Could not calculate the upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112546
<ubotu> New bug: #112548 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112548
<ubotu> New bug: #112549 in wine (universe) "entries not removed from 'Applications' menu on uninstall" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112549
<ubotu> New bug: #112547 in reportbug (main) "merge reportbug 3.37 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112547
<ubotu> New bug: #112551 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in strncpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112551
<ubotu> New bug: #112552 in apt-mirror (universe) "Packages containing a tilde are deleted by clean.sh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112552
<ubotu> New bug: #112553 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed (Edgy-->Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112553
<ubotu> New bug: #112556 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112556
<ubotu> New bug: #112559 in firefox (main) "Mozilla Firefox's bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112559
<ubotu> New bug: #112557 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112557
<ubotu> New bug: #112558 in gnome-panel (main) "the panel encountered a problem while loading some applets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112558
<ubotu> New bug: #112560 in mlmmj (universe) "Please merge mlmmj 1.2.11-8 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112560
<ubotu> New bug: #112561 in debsecan (universe) "[apport]  debsecan crashed with IOError in write()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112561
<ubotu> New bug: #112562 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112562
<ubotu> New bug: #112563 in debconf (main) "[apport]  debconf-copydb crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112563
<ubotu> New bug: #112564 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  applet.py crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112564
<ubotu> New bug: #112565 in keepassx (universe) "Readability problem with custom gtk themes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112565
<ubotu> New bug: #112566 in bwm-ng (universe) "Please sync bwm-ng 0.6-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112566
<ubotu> New bug: #112567 in gnomesword (universe) "GnomeSword preferences dialogue crashes while executing automatix" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112567
<ubotu> New bug: #112568 in firefox (main) "Maximizing most applications gives a black window." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112568
<ubotu> New bug: #112569 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Thinkpad 600x hangs during boot with default kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112569
<ubotu> New bug: #112571 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112571
<ubotu> New bug: #112572 in gnome-osd (universe) "[MoM Sync]  please sync gnome-osd from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112572
<ubotu> New bug: #112573 in galago-daemon (universe) "Please merge galago-daemon 0.5.1-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112573
<ubotu> New bug: #112575 in gedit (main) "gedit does not save to a new file if other program changed the file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112575
<ubotu> New bug: #112576 in Ubuntu "KDEInit problem reported whilst installing some updates with the Adept Updater" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112576
<ubotu> New bug: #112577 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage() | It was indexing a 40GB smb mount folder over wifi. Some filenames have special characters." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112577
<ubotu> New bug: #112578 in Ubuntu "Often enough applications crashed while trying to open them." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112578
<ubotu> New bug: #112579 in telepathy-stream-engine (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-stream-engine crashed with SIGSEGV in cricket::PhysicalSocketServer::Wait()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112579
<ubotu> New bug: #112580 in libgtksourceviewmm (universe) "Please sync libgtksourceviewmm 0.3.0-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112580
<ubotu> New bug: #112581 in cupsys (main) "include client.conf in /etc/cups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112581
<ubotu> New bug: #112582 in gaim (main) "gaim 100% cpu (Gstreamer could not connect to esounddaemon)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112582
<ubotu> New bug: #112583 in 915resolution (universe) "horizontal line of pixel wrong on my screen with 915resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112583
<salty-horse> hi. I found a bug in the gnome interface and I'm not sure when to report it. When using any application (for example, nautilus) and using a hotkey to access the menu bar (for example alt+f for File) while the cursor is OUTSIDE of the window, it will turn into a "resize left" cursor
<ubotu> New bug: #112584 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Mounting UDF should be preferred over ISO9660" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112584
<ubotu> New bug: #112585 in Ubuntu "Screen refresh rate cannot be changed on Ubuntu 7.04 (x64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112585
<ubotu> New bug: #112586 in thuban (universe) "Gtk-WARNING message to console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112586
<ubotu> New bug: #112587 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112587
<ubotu> New bug: #112588 in openoffice.org (main) "Unable to have OpenOffice in Occitan whereas it's being translated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112588
<ubotu> New bug: #112589 in thuban (universe) "python-wxgtk dependancy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112589
<ubotu> New bug: #112590 in Ubuntu "no internet connection until I restart router" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112590
<ubotu> New bug: #112591 in gnu-smalltalk (universe) "[MoM Sync]  please sync gnu-smalltalk from debian unsable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112591
<ubotu> New bug: #112592 in xpad (universe) "Please upload: xpad merged" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112592
<ubotu> New bug: #112593 in gpscorrelate (universe) "[MoM Sync]  please sync gpscorrelate from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112593
<ubotu> New bug: #112595 in texmaker (universe) "Spelling checker replaces words in the wrong place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112595
<ubotu> New bug: #112596 in Ubuntu "New HP Laptop DV6248eu does not work with Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112596
<ubotu> New bug: #112597 in kdeaddons (main) "[apport]  orient.py crashed with ValueError in dump_IFD()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112597
<ubotu> New bug: #112598 in filezilla (universe) "[apport]  filezilla crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112598
<ubotu> New bug: #112599 in Ubuntu "Adding the kubuntu DVD as a repo is a disaster" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112599
<ubotu> New bug: #112600 in thunderbird (main) "i don't know - it was in time of starting an i sow only that the crasz loucher gives this message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112600
<ubotu> New bug: #112601 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "Cannot connect to Jabber server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112601
<ubotu> New bug: #112602 in gcc-2.95 (universe) "I cant use my c compiler using a live cd.I dont know where it is." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112602
<ubotu> New bug: #112603 in aptitude (main) "aptitude visual mode marks many packages for deletion after upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112603
<harpi> hello, i am using dapper and trying to compile libextractor but it gives me the same warning always       config.status: WARNING:  po/Makefile.in.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting      in other ubuntu channels they advised me not to sudo ./configure but i don't know what else to do. suggestions would be appreciated. is this a bug? google shows nothing or little on the subject.
<ubotu> New bug: #112606 in audacity (universe) "Please merge audacity 1.3.2-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112606
<ubotu> New bug: #112607 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_Postscript_Name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112607
<ubotu> New bug: #112608 in nexuiz (universe) "nexuiz can not be installed on Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112608
<ubotu> New bug: #112609 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112609
<ubotu> New bug: #112610 in Ubuntu "Short battery life in MacBook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112610
<ubotu> New bug: #112612 in grub (main) "Bad block /dev/sda" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112612
<ubotu> New bug: #112613 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112613
<ubotu> New bug: #112614 in gnome-netstatus (main) "gnome-netstatus crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112614
<ubotu> New bug: #112615 in gambas (universe) "[apport]  gbx crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112615
<ubotu> New bug: #112617 in gs-esp (main) "Java Aplet crashes Mozilla and Konquerer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112617
<ubotu> New bug: #112620 in xfsprogs (main) "[apport]  xfs_db crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112620
<ubotu> New bug: #112621 in sbackup (universe) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112621
<ubotu> New bug: #112618 in ogdi-dfsg (universe) "ogdi-dfsg FTBFS in gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112618
<ubotu> New bug: #112622 in wv (main) "[apport]  wvWare crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112622
<ubotu> New bug: #112623 in chemtool (universe) "[MoM Sync]  please sync chemtool from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112623
<ubotu> New bug: #112624 in mplayer (multiverse) "MPlayer crashes with GLIBC error after upgrading to Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112624
<ubotu> New bug: #112625 in glade-3 (universe) "assistant template sized wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112625
<ubotu> New bug: #112626 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "unable to install tomcat 5.5 on update ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112626
<ubotu> New bug: #112627 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with IndexError in sendData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112627
<ubotu> New bug: #112628 in amarok (main) "ipod is mounted on /media/IPOD and amarok cannot detect it. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112628
<ubotu> New bug: #112629 in Ubuntu "julian anastasov patches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112629
<ubotu> New bug: #112630 in gdal (universe) "Please sync gdal 1.4.1-4 (universe) frm Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112630
<ubotu> New bug: #112631 in openldap2.3 (main) "[apport]  package slapd failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112631
<ubotu> New bug: #112632 in Ubuntu "running synaptic pacage manager then freezes     only thing done to computer is install a usb wireless internet reciever using ndiswrapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112632
<ubotu> New bug: #112633 in evince (main) "printing a fpdf document fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112633
<ubotu> New bug: #112294 in j2se1.4-i586 (multiverse) "[apport]  javawsbin crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112294
<slackwarelife> Have you problem with launchpad connection, it is very slow
<ScottK> It's no slower than normal for me.
<slackwarelife> ScottK: ok, but i wait a lot of time to having a answer (2'/3')
<ScottK> Whatever it is, I don't think it's anything special wrong with LP.  It's normally pretty slow.
<slackwarelife> ScottK: normaly i have a fast replay (1" max 2") when I search or when I browser, tody no :(
<ubotu> New bug: #112635 in gnome-pilot (main) "gnome-pilot crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112635
<slackwarelife> ScottK: but it is not importat, thanks
<ScottK> Then I'd guess something with either your internet connection or somewhere in between as LP is normal for me.
<slackwarelife> ScottK: I understand, the problem is only in beta.LP, thanks
<ScottK> Ah.  The beta.
<ScottK> If the beta is even slower, I don't even want to think about it.
<ubotu> New bug: #112634 in gnome-panel (main) "The screen settings in gnome are out of sync with xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112634
<ubotu> New bug: #112636 in fast-user-switch-applet (universe) "sync fast-user-switch-applet 2.18.0-1 (universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112636
<ubotu> New bug: #112638 in kommando (universe) "kommando reverses "show desktop"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112638
<ubotu> New bug: #112639 in gaim (main) "<> characters doesn't appear in Gaim messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112639
<ubotu> New bug: #112640 in dvdauthor (universe) "[apport]  dvdauthor crashed with SIGSEGV in readdir64()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112640
<ubotu> New bug: #112641 in lprof (universe) "[apport]  lprof crashed with SIGSEGV in cmsCloseProfile()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112641
<ubotu> New bug: #112642 in Ubuntu "All Openoffice(GTK?) Save Dialogs are too small." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112642
<ubotu> New bug: #112643 in gaim (main) "Gaim does not route through PPP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112643
<ubotu> New bug: #112644 in xdrawchem (universe) "xdrawchem crashes when importing a structure i've searched in the internet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112644
<ubotu> New bug: #112645 in flumotion (universe) "[apport]  flumotion-worker crashed with AttributeError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112645
<ubotu> New bug: #112646 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Error attaching camera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112646
<ubotu> New bug: #112647 in Ubuntu "system freezed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112647
<ubotu> New bug: #112649 in pychess (universe) "[apport]  pychess crashed with AttributeError in _move()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112649
<ubotu> New bug: #112651 in banshee (universe) "Banshee crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112651
<ubotu> New bug: #112653 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Slow boot, ATA CDROM errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112653
<ubotu> New bug: #112654 in xsane (main) "xsane crashes scanning with HP Scanjet 5300C" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112654
<ubotu> New bug: #112655 in xchat (universe) "xchat channel list can't show rooms with <5 people" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112655
<XiXaQ> hello everyone. I'm trying to get a hold on a vmware image for feisty with vmware-tools installed. Can someone help?
<ubotu> New bug: #112656 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic Package Manager does not install Eclipse properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112656
<ubotu> New bug: #112657 in hal (main) "hal-luks-setup-linux does not handle password containing the backslash charactesr" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112657
<ubotu> New bug: #112658 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112658
<ubotu> New bug: #112661 in libgksu1.2 (main) "Can't install libgksu1.2-0 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112661
<ubotu> New bug: #112662 in hellanzb (universe) "[MoM Sync]  please sync hellanzb from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112662
<ubotu> New bug: #112663 in openldap2.3 (main) "Community docs for OpenLDAPServer remove the rootdn from tree" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112663
<ubotu> New bug: #112659 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "suspend to ram won't work anymore after upgrading to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112659
<ubotu> New bug: #112666 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112666
<ubotu> New bug: #112664 in xorg (main) "If xorg.conf is removed, Synaptics touchpad not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112664
<ubotu> New bug: #112665 in gnome-panel (main) "/usr/share/gnome/gnome-panelrc fails to impact theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112665
<ubotu> New bug: #112667 in ipac-ng (universe) "[MoM Sync]  please sync ipac-ng from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112667
<ubotu> New bug: #112668 in nicotine (universe) "[apport]  nicotine crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112668
<ubotu> New bug: #112669 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112669
<ubotu> New bug: #112670 in serpentine (main) "Serpentine recognizes files based off of file extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112670
<ubotu> New bug: #112671 in openoffice.org (main) "crash openoffice resize pages after edit ole draw" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112671
<ubotu> New bug: #112672 in migration-assistant (main) "Install: Migration Assistant fails to unmount nested volumes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112672
<ubotu> New bug: #112674 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_change_node_toggle_count()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112674
<ubotu> New bug: #112675 in liferea (main) "Liferea segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112675
<ubotu> New bug: #112676 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "sun-java6-bin fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112676
<ubotu> New bug: #112677 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112677
<ubotu> New bug: #112678 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  Kradview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112678
<ubotu> New bug: #112680 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  Aeskulap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112680
<ubotu> New bug: #112681 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112681
<ubotu> New bug: #112682 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Kubuntu system settings applet uncomfortable for 1024*768 users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112682
<ubotu> New bug: #112683 in Ubuntu "Feisty not detecting printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112683
<ubotu> New bug: #112684 in f-spot (main) "F-Spot deletes temporary image files too early when sending mails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112684
<ubotu> New bug: #112685 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with SIGSEGV in dht::ParseRsp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112685
<ubotu> New bug: #112686 in eclipse (universe) "Junit 4 does not work with Eclipse on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112686
<ubotu> New bug: #112687 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in std::find_if<boost::signals::detail::named_slot_map_iterator, boost::signals::detail::is_callable>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112687
<ash211> is it possible for apport to automatically send crash reports to launchpad?
<ash211> bgipe is wondering at bug 112450
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112450 in amarok "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage() (dup-of: 87462)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112450
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87462 in amarok "MASTER [apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87462
<pochu> ash211: I don't think so. If it does, then it's a bug
<ash211> pochu: thanks
<pochu> ash211: anyway, pitti knows more about it (he's the developer)
<Kmos> ash211: check /etc/default/apport
<ash211> I think the user in that report was thinking that apport was automatically sending them, not that it should be disabled
<ubotu> New bug: #112689 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in QApplication::internalNotify()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112689
<ubotu> New bug: #112690 in totem (main) "When playing a DVD movie there is sound but no video, after adding codec  was unable to play at all before codec." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112690
<ubotu> New bug: #112692 in rhythmbox (main) "Feisty: Rhythmbox visualizer plugin does not work with xserver-xorg-video-intel driver " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112692
<ubotu> New bug: #112693 in Ubuntu "Cannot run desktop anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112693
<ubotu> New bug: #112694 in tetex-base (main) "pdflatex is very slow " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112694
<ubotu> New bug: #112695 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 Realtek ALC883 HDA  sound works BUT microphone does not" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112695
<ubotu> New bug: #112697 in Ubuntu "Xfce always starts up in second workspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112697
<ubotu> New bug: #112696 in Ubuntu "Feisty - ATI IXP150 sound - xmms/mplayer etc lockup / crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112696
<ubotu> New bug: #112698 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "DVB-T drivers and Webcam drivers incompatible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112698
<ubotu> New bug: #112699 in bluefish (universe) "Bad handling of SSH and other protocols for remote projects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112699
<ubotu> New bug: #112700 in gedit (main) "Gedit opens file in a new tab ignoring command line params" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112700
<ubotu> New bug: #112701 in Ubuntu "i810 video driver does not detect video modes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112701
<ubotu> New bug: #112702 in Ubuntu "vmware-server : guest can't access server and vis-versa" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112702
<ubotu> New bug: #112703 in tomboy (main) "tomboy sometimes starts with search dialog rather than as minimized applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112703
<ubotu> New bug: #112704 in Ubuntu "When trying to shutdown computer says "halt", but dosen't shutdown." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112704
<ubotu> New bug: #112705 in emerald (universe) "during changing themes [apport]  emerald crashed with SIGSEGV in strncpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112705
<ubotu> New bug: #112706 in f-spot (main) "add support for finding dublicate pictures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112706
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-06
<ubotu> New bug: #112708 in opencv (universe) "several functions in highgui don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112708
<ubotu> New bug: #112709 in acpi-support (main) "Volume keys do not work on Panasonic CF-W2 laptop " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112709
<ubotu> New bug: #112710 in clamav (universe) "Merge clamav 0.90.2-1 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112710
<ubotu> New bug: #112712 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112712
<ubotu> New bug: #112714 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112714
<ubotu> New bug: #112715 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112715
<ubotu> New bug: #112716 in pyvtk (universe) "Please sync pyvtk (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112716
<ubotu> New bug: #112718 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty]  non-fatal kernel oops after re-plugging a USB drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112718
<ubotu> New bug: #112720 in gaim (main) "cap plugin is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112720
<ubotu> New bug: #112721 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112721
<ubotu> New bug: #112723 in Ubuntu ""sound juicer freezes whenever i try to use it so does grip only clue is from properties of cd "cdda" could not be determined"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112723
<ubotu> New bug: #112724 in galago-python (universe) "Please sync galago-python 0.5.0-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112724
<ubotu> New bug: #112725 in rhythmbox (main) "MP3 files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112725
<ubotu> New bug: #112726 in galago-gtk-python (universe) "Please sync galago-gtk-python 0.5.0-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112726
<dabaR_> Is the #112725 bug really a bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #112727 in Ubuntu "wrong screen resolution when installing cant see all of window on "where are you"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112727
<ubotu> New bug: #112728 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  beryl-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_intern_static_string()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112728
<ubotu> New bug: #112729 in bootcd (universe) "/usr/share/bootcd/bootcd-run.lib: 144: Syntax error: "(" unexpected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112729
<ubotu> New bug: #112730 in Ubuntu "IBM Thinkpad T41p screen won't turn on after sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112730
<ubotu> New bug: #112731 in ubiquity (main) "Installation on USB hard drive crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112731
<ubotu> New bug: #112732 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "unable to handle kernel paging request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112732
<justinellison> I submitted bug #110876 last week and I think there is enough information for the bug to be confirmed...could I get a second opinion?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110876 in gaim "Gaim cannot connect to network." [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110876
<ubotu> New bug: #112734 in perl (main) "[apport]  perl crashed with SIGSEGV in rrd_test_error()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112734
<ubotu> New bug: #112735 in Ubuntu "Can't change gnome session properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112735
<dabaR_> Anyone here to help me with that last reported bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #112736 in dvdauthor (universe) "[apport]  dvdauthor crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112736
<ubotu> New bug: #112738 in xpad (universe) "Please sync xpad (universe) from unstable (main" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112738
<ubotu> New bug: #112739 in ntop (universe) "ntop no write permission to /var/lib/ntop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112739
<ubotu> New bug: #112740 in Ubuntu "Feisty: Laptop reports overheating and shuts down when not even warm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112740
<ubotu> New bug: #112742 in Ubuntu "unable to install xboard or dvd library" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112742
<ubotu> New bug: #112743 in file (main) "file crashes with under a couple of conditions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112743
<ubotu> New bug: #112744 in firefox (main) "regression: CA certificates not usable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112744
<ubotu> New bug: #112745 in amule (universe) "[apport]  amulegui crashed with SIGSEGV in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112745
<ubotu> New bug: #112747 in firefox (main) "Crash at start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112747
<ubotu> New bug: #112748 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in mono_method_full_name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112748
<ubotu> New bug: #112749 in gedit (main) "gedit open files as "Unsaved Document", unable to correctly open text files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112749
<ubotu> New bug: #112750 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in chmod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112750
<ubotu> New bug: #112751 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Brightness applet fails to function after restarting X server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112751
<ubotu> New bug: #112752 in gnome-panel (main) "laptop crashes on sleep or hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112752
<ubotu> New bug: #112753 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112753
<ubotu> New bug: #112754 in quicksynergy (universe) "[apport]  quicksynergy crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112754
<ubotu> New bug: #112755 in Ubuntu "gnome session fail on upgrade 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112755
<ubotu> New bug: #112757 in kmplayer (main) "kxineplayer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112757
<ubotu> New bug: #112760 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in append_info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112760
<ubotu> New bug: #112763 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in append_info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112763
<ubotu> New bug: #112764 in firefox (main) "I have not see what crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112764
<ubotu> New bug: #112765 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with IOError in log_to_term()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112765
<ubotu> New bug: #112766 in Ubuntu "Unwanted Fonts installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112766
<ubotu> New bug: #112768 in gaphor (universe) "[apport]  gaphor crashed with TypeError: Cannot create a consistent method resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112768
<ubotu> New bug: #112770 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112770
<ubotu> New bug: #112771 in pmount (main) "pumount shell script doesn't handle labels with spaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112771
<ubotu> New bug: #112772 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112772
<ubotu> New bug: #112773 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112773
<ubotu> New bug: #112774 in emerald (universe) "Emerald crashed right upon kde session restoring" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112774
<ubotu> New bug: #112775 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel freeze on HP Pavillion dv9000 Turion64x2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112775
<ubotu> New bug: #112777 in gnome-terminal (main) "'E:Il tipo '+++++++++++++++++++++++++' non  riconosciuto alla linea 2 nella lista sorgenti /etc/apt/sources.list, E:La lista dei sorgenti non pu essere letta.'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112777
<ubotu> New bug: #112778 in xubuntu-default-settings (main) "7.04 live cd missing task bars" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112778
<ubotu> New bug: #112779 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112779
<ubotu> New bug: #112780 in supertuxkart (universe) "[apport]  supertuxkart crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112780
<ubotu> New bug: #112781 in kdebase (main) ".kde directory owned by root, problems running kde apps on gnome system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112781
<amarillion> I'm the reporter of 112781, if anybody wants to take a look at that?
<amarillion> I can clarify things if needede
<ubotu> New bug: #112783 in docbook-xml (main) "Please sync docbook-xml 4.5-3 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112783
<ubotu> New bug: #112784 in bittornado (main) "[apport]  btdownloadgui.bittornado crashed with SIGSEGV in wxGenericTreeCtrl::ScrollTo()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112784
<ubotu> New bug: #112785 in kmplayer (main) "did not close properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112785
<ubotu> New bug: #112786 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Crash in hfs module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112786
<ubotu> New bug: #112787 in xfce4-minicmd-plugin (universe) "Please remove xfce4-minicmd-plugin (universe) from the archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112787
<ubotu> New bug: #112788 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Crash when resuming from suspend on HP nc6400" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112788
<ubotu> New bug: #112789 in network-manager (main) "network manager should have weighting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112789
<ubotu> New bug: #112790 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112790
<ubotu> New bug: #112791 in hugs98 (universe) "Please sync hugs98 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112791
<ubotu> New bug: #112792 in lastfm (universe) "[apport]  lastfm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112792
<ubotu> New bug: #112793 in Ubuntu "[apport]  sndserv crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112793
<ubotu> New bug: #112795 in acpi-support (main) "on feisty msi s260 (ms-1012) does not wake up from suspend - solution included" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112795
<ubotu> New bug: #112796 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112796
<ubotu> New bug: #112797 in samba (main) "[apport]  net crashed with SIGSEGV in run_rpc_command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112797
<ubotu> New bug: #112794 in samba (main) "Samba send v. slow under feisty after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112794
<ubotu> New bug: #112798 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112798
<ubotu> New bug: #112799 in Ubuntu "vmware-server installs netkit-inetd and removes xinetd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112799
<ubotu> New bug: #112800 in nautilus (main) ""Automatic item reordering" feature should be removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112800
<ubotu> New bug: #112801 in Ubuntu "Typo in title in czech localization in installer step 4/7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112801
<ubotu> New bug: #112802 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  klash crashed with SIGSEGV in gnash::sound_sample_impl::~sound_sample_impl()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112802
<chius> hi, good morning from spain
<chius> I hae a question regarding my ubuntu feisty installation
<meisok> thanks ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #112803 in cupsys (main) "Multiple jobs are not printed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112803
<chius> somebody there?
<persia> chius: What is your question?
<chius> I try to install ubuntu feisty but I get always this answer and the system hangs up
<chius> Kernel direct mapping tables up to 100000000 @ 8000-d000
<chius> amd turion 64 x2
<ubotu> New bug: #112804 in Ubuntu "blank screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112804
<ubotu> New bug: #112805 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Java_VM crashed when loggin in after cold start of laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112805
<ubotu> New bug: #112806 in kdelibs (main) "everything on kde froze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112806
<chius> what shall I try?
<persia> chius: My apologies, but I don't see a relevant bug right now.  Someone in #ubuntu may be able to offer suggestions towards a workaround.
<ubotu> New bug: #112807 in totem (main) "Totem can't read files : vts_nn_n.vob" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112807
<ubotu> New bug: #112808 in cairo-clock (universe) "Clock doesn't stick to every workspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112808
<chius> thanks a lot
<chius> ill try
<chius> bye
<ubotu> New bug: #112810 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-theme-manager does not apply background style" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112810
<ubotu> New bug: #112811 in Ubuntu "Installation silently fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112811
<ubotu> New bug: #112769 in kdebase (main) "hp driver availability" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112769
<ubotu> New bug: #112812 in cupsys (main) "CUPS will not restart after changing Basic Server Settings through http://localhost:631/admin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112812
<ubotu> New bug: #112813 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with KeyError in get_tz_from_name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112813
<ubotu> New bug: #112814 in firefox (main) "Stock GNOME button icons missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112814
<ubotu> New bug: #112815 in rdiff-backup (main) "A crash messaged appeared" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112815
<ubotu> New bug: #112817 in squeak-vm (multiverse) "unicode-support missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112817
<ubotu> New bug: #112818 in firefox (main) "wrong pkgconfig dependencies break builds" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112818
<ubotu> New bug: #112819 in Ubuntu "update-manager could not initialize the package information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112819
<ubotu> New bug: #112820 in gconf-editor (main) "temi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112820
<ubotu> New bug: #112821 in kdenetwork (main) "kopete unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112821
<ubotu> New bug: #112822 in totem "Totem-gstreamer Problem Resolving Relative Paths (XSPF) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112822
<ubotu> New bug: #112823 in hal (main) "cannot find the driver for the sound card in HP laptop v3008tu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112823
<ubotu> New bug: #112824 in samba (main) "[apport]  net crashed with SIGSEGV in run_rpc_command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112824
<ubotu> New bug: #112825 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112825
<ubotu> New bug: #112826 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "Please sync service-discovery-applet 0.4.4-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112826
<ubotu> New bug: #112827 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin (fireftp) crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112827
<ubotu> New bug: #112829 in thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112829
<habeeb> What should I do with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/110551 . The guy found a fix.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110551 in openoffice.org "no graphics in OpenOffice.org in Ubuntu 7.04 KDE desktop" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<ubotu> New bug: #112828 in Ubuntu "Feisty installer freezes at 15% of progress" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112828
<ubotu> New bug: #112830 in kguitar (universe) "Please sync kguitar 0.5-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112830
<Arby> habeeb: I think that's a duplicate, let me check
<ubotu> New bug: #112831 in kwlan (universe) "Please sync kwlan 0.6.1-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112831
<ubotu> New bug: #112832 in emma (universe) "[apport]  Emma crashed with ValueError in n).get_text()))()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112832
<ubotu> New bug: #112833 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall(). Restoring kde session on startup, NOT launching firefox manually" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112833
<ubotu> New bug: #112834 in Ubuntu "trash your bug report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112834
<Arby> habeeb: found it at last, it seems to be another duplicate of bug 106186 and friends.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106186 in openoffice.org "Selecting tango icon theme on desktop, icons on Openoffice 2.2 disappeares" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106186
<Arby> set it as confirmed and  mark it as a duplicate of that one
<habeeb> Arby: will you take it?
<habeeb> You will do it?
<Arby> there's nothing I can do with it, you just need to change the status and mark as dupe.
<Arby> habeeb: no feel free to set it
<habeeb> okie. okie.
<ubotu> New bug: #112835 in libapache-mod-ldap (universe) "[MoM sync]  please sync libapache-mod-ldap from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112835
<ubotu> New bug: #112836 in nautilus-open-terminal (universe) "Please sync nautilus-open-terminal 0.8-1 (universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112836
<ubotu> New bug: #112837 in emacs21 (main) "funny menu after install of emacs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112837
<ubotu> New bug: #112838 in libapache-mod-random (universe) "[MoM sync]  please sync libapache-mod-random from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112838
<ubotu> New bug: #112839 in samba (main) "I/O error on access to SMB shares of OS/2 Warp 4 host mounted in Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112839
<ubotu> New bug: #112840 in gnome-desktop (main) "GNOME freezes after log-in for 70/80 seconds then defreezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112840
<ubotu> New bug: #112841 in libapache-mod-text2html (universe) "[MoM sync]  please sync libapache-mod-text2html from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112841
<ubotu> New bug: #112842 in nautilus (main) ""Open With Other Application" fast search of listed apps malfunctions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112842
<ubotu> New bug: #112843 in Ubuntu "screen orientation not remembred across sessions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112843
<ubotu> New bug: #112844 in Ubuntu "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in QRealMutexPrivate::unlock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112844
<ubotu> New bug: #112845 in libapache-mod-trigger (universe) "[MoM sync]  please sync libapache-mod-trigger from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112845
<afflux> If someone reported a bug in edgy and it got fixed in feisty, but is still affecting edgy... should I mark it as fix released? (bug 34261, fixed with 0.8 which is only released in feisty)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 34261 in nautilus-open-terminal ""Open Terminal" not shown in context menu for Nautilus desktop items" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/34261
<pochu> afflux: yes, mark as fixed
<afflux> okay
<ubotu> New bug: #112846 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Ubuntu-it Menu (Firefox extension)" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112846
<ubotu> New bug: #112848 in libjaxp1.2-java (main) "[MoM sync]  please sync libjaxp1.2-java from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112848
<Kmos> pochu: so the same for bug 109749
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109749 in inkscape "inkscape crashed when trying to save in OASIS-format (*.odg)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109749
<Kmos> only fixed at gutsy
<pochu> then yes
<Kmos> even not fixed for feisty ?
<pochu> you can tell the user to request a backport or a sru
<pochu> Kmos: if it's fixed in gutsy, it's fixed :)
<Kmos> ok
<Kmos> thx
<Kmos> pochu: you know who manage the canonical commercial repo?
<pochu> I don't know, sorry
<Kmos> oki
<pochu> I guess somebody from canonical ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #111563 in ntfs-3g "ntfs-3g i/o errors writing large audio files to usb hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111563
<ubotu> New bug: #112849 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112849
<ubotu> New bug: #112850 in gnome-panel (main) "cube effect does not work " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112850
<Hobbsee> Kmos: i can ask
<Hobbsee> Kmos: what do you mean by managed?  the support team.
<Hobbsee> subscribe ettyne (not sure on spelling)
<Kmos> Hobbsee: i sent an e-mail to webmaster@canonical.com asking
<Kmos> because anyone updates the repo.. bug 105859
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105859 in app-install-data-commercial "Opera 9.2 is out with many bug fixes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105859
<Kmos> it's reported for weeks
<Hobbsee> see last line
<Kmos> ettyne ? :)
<Kmos> it's a mailing list ?
<Hobbsee> it's a person
<Kmos> ha
<Hobbsee> uh...wonder why ti's assigned to a script
<Kmos> there is no information on launchpad about what package we need to assign for commercial repo
<ubotu> New bug: #112851 in tracker (universe) "tracker doesn't work with directories besides home" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112851
<Kmos> or team/person
<ubotu> New bug: #112852 in mirage (universe) "[MoM sync]  please sync mirage from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112852
<Kmos> only the tag: commercial
<Hobbsee> true, that
* Hobbsee tries assigning it to the canonical-support team - apparently it's them
* Hobbsee cant tell which etynne it is, adn i dont kjnow how to spell their name
<pochu> Hobbsee: have you already drunk that much? :p
<Hobbsee> pochu: no - but i've been in multple bofs, sometimes at once.
<Kmos> i assigned it to canonical support
* pochu would like to be there too
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-commercial/8
<Kmos> mvo has done this
<Kmos> last time
<Hobbsee> right
<ubotu> New bug: #112853 in Ubuntu "Don't mount automatically external HDD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112853
<ubotu> New bug: #112854 in msttcorefonts (multiverse) "[MoM sync]  please sync msttcorefonts from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112854
<ubotu> New bug: #112855 in balazar (universe) "crashes when run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112855
<dabaR> Hi. I would like to ask about bug #112850. It is assigned to gnome-panel. I expect it should be assigned to desktop-effects. Can I get someone to confirm that?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112850 in gnome-panel "cube effect does not work " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112850
<pochu> dabaR: that's a dup
<ubotu> New bug: #112856 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112856
<pochu> dabaR: but yes, change it to desktop-effects
<pochu> or compiz, not sure
<dabaR> Ya, same here.
<ubotu> New bug: #112857 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112857
<ubotu> New bug: #112858 in gaim (main) "ICQ protocol partially broken in GAIM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112858
<ubotu> New bug: #112859 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112859
<ubotu> New bug: #112860 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "drop to initramfs with linux-image-2.6.22" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112860
<Arby> can someone advise whether bug 108866 and bug 109226 are dupes?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108866 in rdiff-backup "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in chmod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108866
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109226 in rdiff-backup "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in chmod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109226
<Arby> it's the same error in the traceback but the thing being chmoded is different
<Arby> one is /media/cdrom the other is /media/RAID
<ubotu> New bug: #112861 in synaptic (main) "I can't see some installed packages in Applications when installing in Synaptic Package Manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112861
<ubotu> New bug: #112862 in binutils (main) "[apport]  ld crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112862
<ubotu> New bug: #112865 in soqt (universe) "Please merge soqt 1.4.1-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112865
<ubotu> New bug: #112863 in Ubuntu "One key does not respect current keyboard layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112863
<ubotu> New bug: #112864 in evolution (main) "Gutsy: Evolution does not start any more." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112864
<ubotu> New bug: #112866 in rapidsvn (universe) "[apport]  rapidsvn crashed with SIGSEGV while checking out new working copy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112866
<ubotu> New bug: #112867 in conquest (universe) "Please merge conquest 8.2a-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112867
<ubotu> New bug: #112869 in netatalk (universe) "Missing build-depends on cracklib2-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112869
<chantra> hi there, I have just fixed a bug, + submitted a debdiff to launchpad
<chantra> how do I get it uploaded?
<persia> chantra: Which bug?
<pochu> chantra: which bug?
<pochu> persia: :)
<chantra> persia:  pochu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-vpnc/+bug/92570
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92570 in network-manager-vpnc "nm-applet dissapears after connecting to vpn" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<persia> pochu: Nah - it just takes 45 seconds to type "which bug?"
<pochu> !info network-manager-vpnc
<ubotu> network-manager-vpnc: network management framework (VPNC plugin). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4svn2422-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 57 kB, installed size 460 kB
<pochu> persia: 45 seconds?
<pochu> chantra: subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<persia> chantra: Subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors.  Someone should get to it soon.
<chantra> added a bug entry to gnome, submitted the patch there + link to upstream
<chantra> pochu: persia  cheers
<ubotu> New bug: #112871 in pdfedit (universe) "Missing Build Dependency libmotif-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112871
<pochu> chantra: yw
<persia> pochu: Time difference between the original, and both of our responses :)
* chantra keep on forgetting which group to subscribe :s
<pochu> oh :)
<pochu> I don't have a second counter here ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #112873 in rhythmbox (main) "chinese characters in mp3 filename do not appear properly in library even after enabling Chinese in language support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112873
<ubotu> New bug: #112874 in libxml2 (main) "libxml2-doc lacks html/index.html" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112874
<ubotu> New bug: #112875 in Ubuntu "apt get error in list sources" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112875
<ubotu> New bug: #112878 in mysql-admin (universe) ".desktop file missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112878
<ubotu> New bug: #112879 in gparted (main) "Installer cannot partition disk greater than 70GB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112879
<ubotu> New bug: #112880 in galternatives (universe) "galternatives doesn't have a menu & an icon (dup-of: 104998)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112880
<ubotu> New bug: #112881 in mysql-navigator (universe) ".desktop file missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112881
<ubotu> New bug: #112883 in Ubuntu "package manager segfaults - all frontends" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112883
<ubotu> New bug: #112884 in update-manager (main) "amarok fetch error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112884
<ubotu> New bug: #112885 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in QMutex::lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112885
<ubotu> New bug: #112886 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112886
<ubotu> New bug: #112887 in rdesktop (main) "rdesktop crashes when I try to start an application in MS windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112887
<ubotu> New bug: #112888 in file-roller (main) "Dodgy text formatting in File Roller progress dialogues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112888
<ubotu> New bug: #112889 in klamav (universe) "crashed kmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112889
<ubotu> New bug: #112891 in egroupware (universe) "Broken link "See complete list" on eGroupWare Wiki "RecentChanges" page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112891
<ubotu> New bug: #112892 in galternatives (universe) "not able to change priorties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112892
<ubotu> New bug: #112893 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  kernel: resume pauses 30 seconds: ata1.00: exception Emask" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112893
<ubotu> New bug: #112894 in gnome-panel (main) "virtual desktops applet creashes on a right click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112894
<ubotu> New bug: #112895 in galternatives (universe) "There is no documentation about galternatives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112895
<ubotu> New bug: #112896 in kaffeine (main) "[apport]  kaffeine crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112896
<ubotu> New bug: #112897 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  kernel messages after resume are not in the logs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112897
<ubotu> New bug: #112898 in tipptrainer (universe) "Please merge tipptrainer 0.6.0-10 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112898
<ubotu> New bug: #112899 in network-manager (main) "network-manager is not able to rescan networks on demand" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112899
<ubotu> New bug: #112900 in sshfs-fuse (universe) "[apport]  sshfs crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112900
<habeeb> Can someone advice me about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/110966 I got all the info required _but_ he doesn't know if the hang happens with other files. I asked him if he could try with another file and he ignored it. Would it be good to pressure him?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110966 in openoffice.org "Openoffice.org hangs refreshing UI with 100% CPU" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<ubotu> New bug: #112901 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org crashes in Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112901
<ubotu> New bug: #112902 in xchat (universe) "colors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112902
<pochu> habeeb: ask him to open a new report regarding the other crash, and wait more time for the info (or ask again)
<habeeb> That guy is great. He has reported 34 bugs by himself.
<ubotu> New bug: #112904 in eclipse (universe) "gcj crashes with Eclipse IDE in Ubuntu Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112904
<ubotu> New bug: #112905 in Ubuntu "Incorrect display of Places, Preferences, and Administration menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112905
<ubotu> New bug: #112906 in Ubuntu "SATA drive not seen by kubuntu x86-64 on Asus M2A-VM / AMD 690G mobo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112906
<ubotu> New bug: #112908 in binutils (main) "[apport]  ld crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112908
<ubotu> New bug: #112909 in Ubuntu "Support extended attributes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112909
<ubotu> New bug: #112910 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  vumeter window can't be moved" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112910
<ubotu> New bug: #112911 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112911
<ubotu> New bug: #112912 in evince (main) "Evince does not handle pdf links properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112912
<ubotu> New bug: #112913 in evince (main) "Evince does not handle pdf links properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112913
<ubotu> New bug: #112914 in Ubuntu "E: tutos2: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112914
<ubotu> New bug: #112915 in Ubuntu "Synaptics touchpad doesn't work fully after upgrading from edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112915
<ubotu> New bug: #112916 in ubiquity (main) "6.06 installer crashed at 80%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112916
<ubotu> New bug: #112917 in kino (main) "Kino crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112917
<ubotu> New bug: #112918 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed when I switched from GDM login to KDM login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112918
<ubotu> New bug: #112919 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "regression: prism2 fails to connect to some access points, prism54 works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112919
<ubotu> New bug: #112920 in dvdauthor (universe) "[apport]  dvdauthor crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112920
<ubotu> New bug: #112921 in cadubi (universe) "wrong paths for help file and interpreter " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112921
<ubotu> New bug: #112922 in Ubuntu "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112922
<ubotu> New bug: #112923 in Ubuntu "raid of hdX/sdX not assembled correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112923
<ubotu> New bug: #112924 in firestarter (universe) "Firestarter deamon doesn't start on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112924
<ubotu> New bug: #112925 in firefox (main) "eclipse crash, when spawning browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112925
<ubotu> New bug: #112927 in xaos (main) "Thread support not compiled in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112927
<ubotu> New bug: #112928 in twinkle (universe) "twinkle hangs after first connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112928
<ubotu> New bug: #112929 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112929
<ubotu> New bug: #112930 in avida (universe) "Avida Crashes After advanced setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112930
<ubotu> New bug: #112931 in Ubuntu "ipw3945 slow boot (60secs+)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112931
<ubotu> New bug: #112932 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in avcodec_check_dimensions()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112932
<ubotu> New bug: #112934 in fluidsynth-dssi (universe) "Please sync fluidsynth-dssi 0.9.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112934
<ubotu> New bug: #112935 in hexter (universe) "Please sync hexter 0.5.9-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112935
<ubotu> New bug: #112936 in xsynth-dssi (universe) "Please sync xsynth-dssi 0.9.0-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112936
<Kmos> !info vumeter
<ubotu> Package vumeter does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Kmos> !info gnome-media
<ubotu> gnome-media: GNOME media utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 219 kB, installed size 580 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #112937 in Ubuntu "vmware server will not connect remotely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112937
<ubotu> New bug: #112938 in dolphin (universe) "Please sync dolphin 0.8.2-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112938
<ubotu> New bug: #112939 in trashapplet (main) "trash can reports wrong number of files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112939
<ubotu> New bug: #112940 in kftpgrabber (universe) "Please sync kftpgrabber 0.8.0-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112940
<jackie> Hello!! I just joined launchpad and bugsquad! How can I apply for a bug? Do I get one assigned or can I just pick one?
<pochu> jackie: welcome!
* pochu hugs jackie 
<pochu> jackie: you can take that you like the more!
<ubotu> New bug: #112941 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Calc damages my xls Files at saving" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112941
<ubotu> New bug: #112942 in nicotine (universe) "[apport]  nicotine crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112942
<jackie> right.. just like my day job... ;
<jackie> So I found this super cool bug. Do I need someone to assign it to me?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-28
<mohbana> any ideas? i am going my uni project and i am loosing text for my thesis everytime it logouts
<ogra> did you install any non standard X server ?
<secretlondon> randomly logged out = x server crash
<mohbana> no i using the default
<mohbana> i got compiz running if that helps
<secretlondon> try without compiz
<mohbana> has anyone else reported this?
<mohbana> i honestly think firefox is crashing it
<pochu> are you using the propietary nvidia drivers?
<mohbana> pochu: yes i am
<ogra> aha
<secretlondon> x crashes are connected to things like your graphics driver, whether you have any addins in compiz etc
<mohbana> how about flash?
<ogra> right, disable desktop effects as first step ... if that doesnt hep check if diabling the proprietary driver makes the crashes go away
<ogra> s/hep/help/
<pochu> mohbana: could it be bug 212648? there are steps in the description to reproduce it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212648 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[nvidia-new] a visit to http://www.themareks.com/xf/ in firefox hardy causes X to restart" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212648
<mohbana> mine was crashing on ubuntu guide
<mohbana> very strange bug
<mohbana> thanks
<mohbana> 100% it's that bug
<mohbana> thanks pochu
<mohbana> it logged me straight out
<pochu> np
<osmosis> im not seeing a way to change the subject of a bug . help?
<secretlondon> edit description i think
<secretlondon> on the left
<emma> What's up doc?
<calc> cool, intel's new chipsets coming out RSN (or maybe already) support 4GB DIMMs
<calc> 16GB ram in a desktop, drool :)
<emma> That's cool :)
<emma> And hello calc :)
<calc> emma: hello
<emma> Hello there :)
 * calc headed for bed, have to be up early tomorrow :(
<mrooney> hmm is there some sort of bug for, hardy install crashed and trashed my partition table
<techno_freak> mrooney, should be there in LP, check out
<thekorn> good morning mvo, I've seen alot of "package update-manager 1:0.87.24 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit():" bugs reported over the weekend,
<thekorn> is it save to mark them all as duplicate
<thekorn> what additional infos are needed?
<mvo> thekorn: oh? that sounds wrong, unless the logs look the same
<mvo> thekorn: do you happen to rember the master bugreport for this?
<thekorn> mvo I've found no master so far,
<thekorn> most of them don't have any log attached
<mvo> ok, the first question I ask always if I can get a log :) I will go over them this morning and un-duplicate
<mdke> we had a lot of dups filed by the same reported yesterday with a scrollkeeper crash breaking upgrades, bug 223324
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 223324 in scrollkeeper "package gnome-user-guide 2.22.0+svn20080407ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223324
<thekorn> mvo, a sorry, they are not marked as duplicate, just wanted to ask if i should mark them as duplicate
<mvo> aha, ok
<mdke> that seems to be from apport, but I thought that was turned off for the stable release?
<mvo> update-manager still reports those issues if they happen during the upgrade
<mdke> mvo: I see. I don't know how the guy managed to report 20 bugs about it, though
<mdke> mvo: do you think he did it manually or could that have been automatic?
<mvo> hm, that could have been automatic, might be a bug in u-m :/
<mdke> ah, there are another 4 dups, /me marks as such
<mdke> scrollkeeper is evil
<mvo> mdke: do we have a master bug for the scrollkepper issue? I just ran across it again
 * calc thinks he might have found the solution to the load_cycle_count issue - ngflushd
<pochu> mvo: hi, is that scrollkeeper bug the same as Debian bug 474952, aka GNOME bug 527426? If so, it's already fixed in Debian, you might want to take the patch from there
<ubotu> Debian bug 474952 in gnome-games "[gnome-games-data] ///usr/share/gnome/help/blackjack/el/blackjack.xml:402: parser error : Entity 'Βοήθεια' not defined" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/474952
<ubotu> Gnome bug 527426 in Greek [el] "Broken help file in gnome-games blackjack" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=527426
<mvo> pochu: thanks
<thekorn> does anybody have an idea to which packages bug 223607 is related, I'm able to reproduce this bug with all mozilla based browsers
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 223607 in ubuntu "Xorg[9720] crash back to login on entering http://ubuntuguide.org/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223607
<seb128> thekorn: xorg
<seb128> thekorn: the xorg server is crashing, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-x
<thekorn> seb128, okay thanks
<qense> When I upgraded my fathers computer to hardy the upgrade program removed the five-a-day program.
<qense> This could be caused by the disabling of the repos
<qense> but is this like the program should behave?
<seb128> mvo: ^
<qense> I don't like it when programs are just removed. :)
<seb128> that's usually because something conflicts on them or they are marked as deprecated
<seb128> but this one should be in none of those cases
<ogra> it probably just doesnt want to give bad advice and rather commit suicide than to show that page ;)
<mvo> qense: I can have a look if you post the logs somewhere (/var/log/dist-upgrade ?)
<qense> argh!
<qense> I'm not at my fathers right now :(
<qense> I could have expected this question though
<qense> but I'm there at Wednesday
<XiXaQ> ok, I have a practical example. There is an annoying bug in Evolution that causes it to crash everytime you try to copy text from a preview window.. The bug is now fixed and committed. I was wondering how I'd go about making sure that will also be reflected in Hardy? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=524121
<ubotu> Gnome bug 524121 in Tasks "Copy in task preview closes evolution" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<XiXaQ> this is one of those extremely annoying bugs..
<james_w> XiXaQ: is there a corresponding bug in launchpad?
<XiXaQ> I don't think so. I've been told by people in this channel to either file bugs upstream or in launchpad.
<XiXaQ> and to preferably report them upstream. Should I file another bug in launchpad when thiese bugs are fixed, or...?
<james_w> if you would like it fixed in Hardy the first step is to file a bug in launchpad.
<XiXaQ> but only after it's fixed?
<james_w> either one is fine, but to get it fixed in a stable release we need a launchpad bug
<james_w> for two reasons, one is because the process of doing so revolves around the bug report, the second is to create a record of why the change was made.
<XiXaQ> ok. Should I tag the bug in a special way or something?
<james_w> if you let us in here know the number then we can walk you through the rest.
<XiXaQ> ok, then if I understand correctly, I'll work with upstream on the bugs until they're fixed, then report a bug in launchpad for the LTS version with a link to the bug on upstreams tracker?
<XiXaQ> james_w, I did..
<XiXaQ> oh :
<XiXaQ> that was bugzilla. Right, I get it :)
<james_w> XiXaQ: yep, that's a great way to do it, upstream are in the best place to fix it, and then you can come to us to get it updated.
<james_w> XiXaQ: just a warning that the bug report may be unnecessary here, as the fix was also committed to the stable branch, and that may well be uploaded to Hardy. seb128, can you comment on that?
<XiXaQ> since this is already fixed, I think it should get some priority in the triage. Is there anything I can use in the subject to get it, or should I just chat about it here? :)
<seb128> we got no bug about that I think, so I would not consider it highly annoying for users
<seb128> if we think that should be fixed in a SRU having a launchpad bug is useful
<seb128> otherwise we plan to do standard GNOME stable version updates so it'll be fixed anyway but in some weeks
<james_w> thanks seb128
<XiXaQ> oh...
<james_w> XiXaQ: is that acceptable for you?
<XiXaQ> yes that sounds good. :)
<XiXaQ> I would like to make sure it's fixed though.
<XiXaQ> seb128, I know. It's very strange. I'd think alot of people would copy and paste text between windows. :)
<seb128> XiXaQ: I'm not sure so many people use tasks, I'm trying to get the issue but I've no task preview displayed
<seb128> ok, I've it now
<seb128> ok, confirmed
<XiXaQ> seb128, james_w; how would I go about registering a bug for SRU? It could be good practice in any case :)
<seb128> feel free to open a bug, I'll backport the fix
<james_w> XiXaQ: have you reported the bug yet?
<seb128> just open a bug, mention it has been fixed upstream, add the upstream task
<XiXaQ> should I just report it as a normal bug, or should there be any tags or spesific subject?
<seb128> I'll add the hardy task and do the backport
<seb128> normal bug
<james_w> XiXaQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates is the process
<seb128> with a clear description of how to trigger the crash
<seb128> the one from the upstream bug is good
<XiXaQ> heh, seb128.. It seems it's already reported on lp, but you marked it as invalid (: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/219495
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219495 in evolution "Performing a Copy on an Evolution 2.22.1 Task crashes Evolution" [Medium,Invalid]
 * Hobbsee sighs
<seb128> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi seb128!
<seb128> XiXaQ: that's because there was no stacktrace
<XiXaQ> ah.
<XiXaQ> should I add my request for SRU as a comment to that, or file a new bug anyway?
<Hobbsee> note to self:  channels take a while to sync.
<seb128> XiXaQ: as you want
<seb128> XiXaQ: using this one should be alright
<XiXaQ> ok; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/219495
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219495 in evolution "Performing a Copy on an Evolution 2.22.1 Task crashes Evolution" [Medium,Invalid]
<jcastro> bdmurray: pedro_: you guys are set for your session today?
<jcastro> ogasawara: You have a session today too!
<pedro_> jcastro: yeah!
<afflux> pedro_: will you rather do a "how to triage" or something like "hi I've that bug what do I have to do with it" and you'll answer?
<pedro_> afflux: the first option, we can help people with the second one here at the channel :-)
<afflux> yeah right
<bdmurray> jcastro: sure, thats in 2 hours right?
<jcastro> yep
<macabro22> Hi, I would like to call this bug to attention. It's marked as new, in spite of being quite old. Someone already found a workaround. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/74426
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74426 in hal "Edgy: Firewire/IEEE1394 conflict with Synaptics Touchpad and Synaptics Pointstick" [Undecided,New]
<persia> macabro22: Are you currently experiencing the bug?  Perhaps you can confirm it.
<macabro22> Persia. Yeah, I am
<macabro22> persia: I suppose that workaround can give a clue on whats going wrong
<persia> macabro22: OK.  If you click the little arrow next to "New", you ought be able to set it to "Confirmed", indicating your confirmation.
<macabro22> persia: Ok, I got it. Thanks.
<persia> macabro22: If you find any more like that, where someone reported a bug, and it's still "New", and you can repeat it, and there's enough information in the bug to be sure, please also set those confirmed.  It really helps to get them fixed.
<macabro22> persia: Alright, I will do that from now on.
<persia> macabro22: Thanks
<afflux> macabro22: only assign yourself to a bug when you're really working on it.
<macabro22> afflux: oh, ok. I will try to undo that.
<afflux> you can just click that arrow again and choose "assign" "nobody" or something similar
<macabro22> afflux: Ok, my mistake. Done that.
<macabro22> Well, I hope that helps. Thanks guys
<afflux> it's really no problem, it just makes other triagers/devs think they don't need to work on the bug ;)
<macabro22> Alright then, thanks for the info.
<jcastro> ogasawara_: you're up in about 50 minutes!
<afflux> mbt: okay. when you're done checking the debdiff, you probably only need to get it sponsored
<mbt> afflux: Yeah, that patch is up-to-date.
<afflux> I'm not entirely sure on how to deal with that currently, as hardy is released and intrepid has not yet opened
<mbt> The sponsorship team has been on there since before Hardy went into FinalFreeze... but probably because I forgot to un-assign myself, they didn't review it lol
<ogasawara_> jcastro: I'm ready :)
<mbt> afflux: It's a fix, so it should go to -updates, if not, then it should go out in 8.04.1, honestly.
<afflux> right, good point
<afflux> I'll set it to medium and we can consider whether an SRU (ie. -updates) is suitable
<james_w> mbt: -updates and 8.04.1 are the same thing really.
<mbt> afflux: The only other one that I have ready, I think, is one in Evolution, but that one was rejected here because upstream rejected it, appearing to want a fix not in a central location, though I am still waiting for feedback on that one.
<mbt> james_w: Ah.  Wasn't aware of that; I thought that they'd be updating the regular archive when 8.04.1 came out.
<james_w> mbt: ah, I'm not sure of the mechanics there, but anything you want in 8.04.1 must come from -updates, so get an SRU going.
<afflux> mbt: then I must admit that -bugs is not really responsible for checking SRUs. That's rather a motu thing.
<mbt> SRU is required for a bug fix to get into the release?
<james_w> mbt: for a point release, yes.
<james_w> what's the bug number here?
<afflux> bug 106583
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106583 in alltray "No windows hiding with compiz" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106583
<lunartear> I'm looking for a solution to upgrade svn and openssh on dapper 6.06 to get the sigterm trapping error in ssh while trying to avoid compiling the latest source tarballs and dont have the option to upgrade ubuntu itself.. any suggestions?  bug described here: https://bugsrc.vintela.com/show_bug.cgi?id=409
<ubotu> bugsrc.quest.com bug 409 in ssh ""Killed by signal 15" when using subversion" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates is the process if you didn't know
<mbt> james_w: Thanks for the link.
<james_w> you need to subscribe motu-sru when the bits are available.
<mbt> k.  I will read that procedure now, and get it going on this one.
<james_w> I know it's annoying to have to do all the extra work just because the fix didn't make it in to Hardy, but there needs to be more control over changes to a released version.
<james_w> mbt: thanks for your help/
<lunartear> any reason that fix didnt make it to dapper backports?
<mbt> james_w: I understand that entirely.  I am hoping that might change in the future if/when there is a differentiation between the base system and application software.  :)
<Jared> LOL.  Hello :)  I just joined the BugSquad :-d
<bdmurray> Yeah!
 * niekie considers joining in too.
<Jared> hi afflux, i certainly will do that :)
<afflux> :)
<artir> hi all
<lunartear> i feel ignored yay
<afflux> lunartear: is there any launchpad bug for this?
<lunartear> afflux Im not sure
<lunartear> the url i posted is as close as i could find
<afflux> lunartear: the thing is, backports is for new realeases o
<mbt> james_w: So I have to wait for Intrepid to open up before I can do the SRU, is that correct?
<afflux> oy, that was to early
<Jared> Joined the mailing list too.
<lunartear> afflux, are you saying that packages dont get updated except through new release methodologies unless its security related?
<afflux> lunartear: the thing is, backports is for new releases of software that are requested and fit certain needs. Fixing a crasher bug or something similar is usually a StableReleaseUpdate (would go to -updates)
<afflux> but before the ubuntu people can fix it, it must be known to them. So we need a bug report asking for a SRU (as outlined here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates) to fix the issue in dapper-updates.
<lunartear> afflux, I figured it had been addressed somewhere at somepoint, but apparently it didnt get handed down the pipeline
<ligemeget> Jared, now I've joined as well :D
<lunartear> afflux, do i need to report this or what
<afflux> lunartear: wait a minute, I'll check
<Jared> i just fixed a classification issue with one of the unpackaged bugs.  dictionary lookup issue. that's one of the gnome-applets so reclassed it under that package.
<bdmurray> Jared: great! thanks for helping out.
<Jared> it should get that bug moving along to being fixed :)  I'll spend a few hours looking over the unclassified bugs LOL.
<afflux> lunartear: did I get that correctly that it's really just a cosmetical issue?
<ligemeget> Can anyone tell me where the menus that are displayed when booting the live-cd, are being translated?
<bdmurray> ligemeget: translations usually happen in Launchpad
<Jared> there's a number of translation groups on launchpad and a few other ubuntu-related places.
<bdmurray> ligemeget: the package would be gfxboot in this case
<lunartear> afflux, apparently openssh traps sigterm and reports it as an error when svn sends the sigterm to end the session.
<ligemeget> bdmurray, we (the Danish Team) have received complaints that the Danish tranlsation of the Live-CD was not properly done, and I would like to fix that :)
<lunartear> afflux: its been fixed in newer versions, they just arent available in dapper apparently
<afflux> lunartear: yes, I got that.
<afflux> lunartear: my question is whether that affects the usability of those programs
<lunartear> the application appears to work but gives those errors on the console.. I've seen some posts where people had failed svn commands such as commits and whatnot
<Jared> finally figured out how to autojoin a channel using chatzilla.  this channel will now open whenever i start chatzilla now.
<afflux> failed commits because of those errors?
<bdmurray> ligemeget: I'm looking into it
<lunartear> afflux: http://nopaste.snit.ch/12845
<lunartear> there's my output
<ligemeget> bdmurray, thanks - just hand me a link (or a .po-file) ;)
<afflux> lunartear: yes. I know that there are error messages, but they don't appear to affect svn. It still works, doesn't it?
<lunartear> afflux, I havent used it in this setup enough to know.. I saw the errors and began to investigate to see what was wrong.  but like i said i saw posts where it caused things to fail
<afflux> lunartear: okay. When ubuntu has a bug report (ie. a report at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh ) we can get the fix via a StableReleaseUpdate (See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for how to work on this)
<bdmurray> ligemeget: I'm having a hard time tracking it down.  The source package is actually gfxboot-theme-ubuntu
<lunartear> afflux, so i should report it there?
<bdmurray> looking at the translation files they seem to be done in Launchpad but I can't find it
<ligemeget> damn...
<afflux> lunartear: probably
<ligemeget> bdmurray, who should I poke for an anwer?
<ligemeget> *answer
<lunartear> afflux: http://forum.dreamhosters.com/3rdparty/77463-svn-killed-by-signal-15.htm  there's one post that had a failed co
<bdmurray> ligemeget: somebody on the ubuntu-installer team like cjwatson or evand perhaps
<ligemeget> bdmurray, and where can I find them? What channel?
<bdmurray> ligemeget: I just found one of them, give me a minute
<ligemeget> or mail or jabber or whatever
<ligemeget> k
<thekorn> hi all!
<bdmurray> thekorn: hello
<thekorn> hi bdmurray, just reading the logs of your talk, nice one!
<thekorn> ligemeget, maybe it's https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+pots/bootloader/da/+translate
<afflux> thekorn: HOW DARE YOU doing the bughelper task on friday to early? It's the day after 1st may man! :P
<afflux> s/task/talk/
<thekorn> afflux, hehehe good question
<lmontrie> Hello, all
<thekorn> and I don't know the answer yet, so let's just see how it will work
<lmontrie> I just dealt with my first bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/223787
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 223787 in pidgin "pidgin crashes when xmpp username has illegal characters in it" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lmontrie> can someone tell me if I did things the right way ?
<Jared> i dealt with the bug i mentioned earlier :)  i think i'm gonna like fixing bugs LOL.
<afflux> thekorn: I'll try to be attending, but I can't promise I won't be sleeping on my keyboard
<afflux> *to attend... omg
<ligemeget> thekorn, well that may indeed be a possibillity! I'll look at it and fix it if it's broken - thank you
<Jared> gonna take a lunch break now as it's noon here. and i'm not too interested in the next session on kernels.
<james_w> mbt: no, it's been decided that until intrepid opens it is ok to do an SRU as long as a plan for fixing it in intrepid is outlined in the bug report.
<mbt> Ahh, okay.  Thanks.
<mbt> Any idea on when Intrepid will open?
<mbt> Just out of curiosity?
<afflux> I think after UDS, but just a guess
<james_w> I think it may be a bit earlier this year, the toolchain is being prepared right now, which is the first step
<wharp> if a project in launchpad has a status of "Doesn't use Bugs" what does that mean?
<james_w> wharp: it usually means that the bugs are tracked elsewhere, what project are you looking at?
<pedro_> which project?
<pedro_> heh
<wharp> deskbar applet
<wharp> that's what I thought, but htere were bugs listed for it
<james_w> it's unfortunate wording I guess, but better than "Doesn't have bugs" :-)
<wharp> yeah, its a little confusing
<pedro_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deskbar-applet <- that one?
<pedro_> wharp: they use the GNOME Bugzilla as they primary BTS http://bugzilla.gnome.org
<wharp> pedro_: I was looking here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/deskbar-applet/
<pedro_> wharp: ok, that's the upstream registered project
<wharp> hm, o
<wharp> ok
<pedro_> if you look at the list of bugs you'll see a list of bugs that we sent upstream
<pedro_> of the ones that need to be send upstream
<wharp> it was the only one that came up when I searched for deskbar
<wharp> ok
 * niekie just confirmed a bug report for the first time :-)
 * pedro_ hugs niekie
<niekie> :-)
<niekie> pedro_: by the way, I wasn't able to set importance.. I'm not supposed to be able to do that? :-)
 * niekie is new to this, hehe.
<pedro_> niekie: you need to be a member of the ubuntu bug control first
<pedro_> niekie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<niekie> pedro_: ah. :-)
<niekie> pedro_: oh well, I think I can manage without it for the moment :-)
<pedro_> niekie: yeah, well if you need to set an importance you can ask here on the channel for someone to do it for you
<pedro_> until you get the ubuntu bug control membership ;-)
<niekie> Heh.
<niekie> I guess https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/222574 would classify as low.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222574 in linux-meta "crtl + alt + L doesn't work in combinasion with mouse detection function" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<afflux> niekie: yep. Also note that linux-meta is hardly ever the source for bugs (except dependency stuff)
<afflux> niekie: in that case I think the package doing the screen locking is responsible, but I have no idea which it is
<niekie> Beats me too.
<niekie> Guess it should be reassigned.
<niekie> But no idea to what package indeed.
<JaredBuck> hello, i'm back from lunch :)
<JaredBuck> oh yeah guys, i know this is off topic but i just upgraded to Hardy and my system clock shows 13:01 instead of the am/pm time. i'm trying to fix that but don't know how.
<niekie> afflux: seems the package that handles System -> Preferences -> Hotkeys (I think it must be that in the English version.. though I'm translating from Dutch)
<afflux> that would be gnome-settings-daemon IIRC
<niekie> afflux: Any hotkey defined that starts with Ctrl is affected.
<afflux> yes
<afflux> but I wonder if it's rather the fault of the "ctrl+alt+L-application" (whatever does the screen locking)
<niekie> afflux: nope.
<afflux> okay then :)
<niekie> afflux: as Ctrl + Alt + Delete is a hotkey to sign off/bring up the sign off screen by default.
<niekie> And that's also affected.
<afflux> ah yes
<afflux> stupid me, was confused, you're right of course
<niekie> afflux: can you confirm it's System -> Preferences -> Hotkeys in the English Ubuntu version?
<afflux> nah, german here. But if I recall correctly it's "Hotkeys Preferences"
<niekie> Anyone else here able to confirm then? :-)
<bdmurray> I have Keyboard Shortcuts in English
<niekie> bdmurray: ah, cool.
<niekie> So.. System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<bdmurray> That is where "Ctrl+Alt+L" is set to lock the screen on my system
<niekie> bdmurray: cool.
<niekie> I guess it might be gnome-settings-daemon indeed.. but I'm not sure if I want to mess with that, as I'm not sure about it :|
<bdmurray> pedro_: can you help here?
<pedro_> bdmurray: reading the buffer
<pedro_> niekie: assign it to gnome-control-center for now
<niekie> pedro_: allright.
<niekie> pedro_: reassigned.
<niekie> + added comment about that now.
<pedro_> niekie: rock on , thanks
<mbt> How does one upload to hardy-proposed?  The SRU process seems to require this, and implies that this can be done by anyone because the upload will require approval by the archive admins.
<crimsun> it can be done by anyone with upload privileges.
<mbt> I presume that I would not have those... so would I just leave the bug with the debdiff and someone else will upload it?
<james_w> mbt: please subscribe the sponsors
<james_w> ubuntu-universe-sponsors for universe packages.
<pedro_> niekie: it's a dup of bug 9441
<mbt> Already done.  Should I update the bug description and do everything else that I can do as part of the SRU process?
<niekie> Ah.
<pedro_> niekie: feel free to mark it as such
<niekie> pedro_: will do, thanks.
<pedro_> niekie: thanks you for the help
<niekie> pedro_: done.
<niekie> pedro_: do I now need to post anything at bug #9441 indicating that I marked that bug as duplicate of it?
<pedro_> niekie: no, that's not needed
<pedro_> niekie: now you need to submit the bug to 5-a-day ;-)
<niekie> pedro_: says it can't authenticate the five-a-day package, that isn't a problem?
 * niekie usually becomes a bit wary of stuff when it says that.
<pedro_> niekie: ah you need to join to the 5-a-day team on launchpad first
<pedro_> ah brurur read it too fast
<pedro_> niekie: that's ok ;-)
<pedro_> isn't a problem
<niekie> pedro_: I doubt I'll be able to make 5 a day at the moment though :P
<niekie> Very busy IRL :-(
<pedro_> i thought you were talking about the bzr issue
<pedro_> hehe
<niekie> Even though it's vacation :-|
 * niekie sighs.
<pedro_> niekie: https://edge.launchpad.net/~5-a-day <- join that team in order to be able to submit your bugs later
<pedro_> niekie: don't worry, what you can do is totally ok and we appreciate it ;-)
<niekie> pedro_: Hehe, I might join when I become less busy :-)
<niekie> Anyway, it's sleep time for me now.
<niekie> pedro_: g'night, and thanks for the warm welcome!
 * niekie will look for some more stuff to confirm/mark as duplicate tomorrow.
<pedro_> niekie: good night, hope to see you around soon
<jarlath> I've a bug here that I think can be marked as Triaged by someone from bugcontrol
<jarlath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/223129
<bdmurray> jarlath: it isn't clear to me exactly what happens in that bug report.
<jarlath> Okay. What info could be added to make it more complete?
<bdmurray> It sounds to me like they choose restart and for some reason it gets hung somewhere.  But where?  What do they mean by initial loading?  Perhaps rebooting w/o 'quiet' and 'usplash' would reveal more.
<jarlath> Ah yes.
<jarlath> I should have thought of that.
<jarlath> I'm over eager :)
<jarlath> Thanks, I'll ask for that.
<bdmurray> They should be prepared to take pictures too in case there is a kernel crash.
<bdmurray> Thank you for helping out!
<jarlath> A pleasure.
<lunartear> afflax, I've got a friend using dapper 6.06 (LTS) same as me that isnt seeing the "killed by signal 15" errors
<greg-g> bdmurray: ideas for wording of a canned response for Edgy bugs: http://www.paste2.org/p/23904
<bdmurray> greg-g: looking
<bdmurray> greg-g: When would this be used?
<greg-g> bdmurray: bugs that appear to only be in Edgy.  I say that and realize that we treat bugs as being against the most recent version in Ubuntu available at all times so that might not make sense
<bdmurray> greg-g: Right, I'm just not sure when this would be used.  However, one that said "We tried to recreate this in the latest supported release of Ubuntu Hardy Heron and were unable to recreate it ..." would make sense to me
<greg-g> bdmurray: right right
<greg-g> so, then I take back my offer, because if it were added to the list of response it might confuse people for what type of situation to use it in
<bdmurray> ogasawara_ and I setup the 2.6.17 hug day because those are definitely "Won't Fix" but any other Edgy bug needs some testing.
<greg-g> right
<bdmurray> There might be some packages that only appeared in Edgy though
<greg-g> yeah, I did a similar thing for XMMS last night
<greg-g> found a bug that someone tried to install something dependent on XMMS that wouldn't because xmms isn't in Hardy
<greg-g> (on purporse)
<bdmurray> great!
 * greg-g checks to see if there is a process for removing packages from the archive, kinda like a MIR
<james_w> greg-g: you file a bug against the package and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<james_w> I don't know if there is a record of the removals that were done.
<greg-g> james_w: ahh, thanks
<james_w> -devel might be able to tell you that.
<greg-g> right, was headed there next after the google search failed
<bdmurray> I was looking at my main.log in '/var/log/dist-upgrade/' at the Obsolete section but that probably has a lot of false positives
<greg-g> then you popped in :)
<bdmurray> I think there are very few packages that have been removed over time though
<crimsun> bdmurray: hmm, I thought edgy was EOL'd.  Are we still supporting it [in terms of active bug triaging]?
<crimsun> bdmurray: or did I misinterpret your statement regarding "any other Edgy bug needs some testing"?
<bdmurray> crimsun: We were talking about how to deal with a bug that was reported when Edgy was supported.  My point was that we should test it in whatever we are running rather than just closing it.
<crimsun> bdmurray: ah, gotcha.
<bdmurray> I think we should really be focused on finding bugs that need resolving via the SRU process though.
<crimsun> yeah, I've been triaging #215728
<crimsun> (the "firefox3.0b5 eats cpu and chews disk" symptom)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-29
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Bug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080429 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ffm> How do I change a bugs language, like that of
<ffm> Bug #223973
<ffm> * https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/223973 (ubotu seems to be acting oddly today...)
<Nafallo> ffm: do you even see him? :-)
<ffm> Nafallo: What?
<ffm> Nafallo: Ah....
<Nafallo> ffm: ubotu isn't here.
<secretlondon> edit description/tags will allow you to change the description
<secretlondon> if you speak german
<secretlondon> Nafallo, I thought the reason why -bugs-announce was silent was because Hardy was bug free ;)
<xee> Hi, I wanted to know how I can help with triaging bugs, I saw the list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay but I'm not sure what to do
<secretlondon> xee: the list are on the 20080429 page
<secretlondon> but they are coming up as forbidden..
<xee> ok, I opened it, what should I do next?
<secretlondon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad is the best place to start
<secretlondon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<xee> ok, I got it, thanks a lot
<ffm> Does the "triaged" stage come before or after "confirmed"?
<secretlondon> after
<secretlondon> can anyone access https://launchpad.net/bugs/223339? I'm in bug control and I get forbidden
<secretlondon> I've tried stopping redirect to edge and still forbidden
<ffm> secretlondon: And it indicates that the problem is in a state that it can be looked at by a developer?
<secretlondon> Looks like apport crash bugs are broked
<ffm> secretlondon: Example, a bug that has a non-critical feature reuquest, but also has a patch. ( https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/curl/+bug/223855 ) Is it already "triaged"?
<secretlondon> ffm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<secretlondon> ffm sounds like triaged, and wishlist
<ffm> secretlondon: I can't set priority yet.
<secretlondon> tbh I tend just to use confirmed, but that may be me
<secretlondon> ffm sure
<secretlondon> I've just set as wishlist for you
<ffm> secretlondon: merci
<secretlondon> we need debdiffs though
<secretlondon> and then to susbcribe a sponsor team
<ffm> kk
 * ffm has to go. Have a great bug-fixing time!
<secretlondon> bdmurray there is a problem with perms for crash bugs. I'm in bug-control and bugs on the list are coming up as forbidden
<secretlondon> bdmurray i've set them as red not lightgreen, as they are not fixed, just broken
 * secretlondon decides to rewrite the rules for the hugday on the grounds it's a wiki ;)
<bdmurray> secretlondon: the red looks angry, maybe just deleting them would be easier on the eyes
<secretlondon> bdmurray: okay, but there is something broken somewhere with permissions
<bdmurray> secretlondon: the retracer is turned off so only the reporter and apport are subscribed to those bug reports
<secretlondon> I suspect apport related
<secretlondon> bdmurray: shall I just filter them out and remove them?
<bdmurray> secretlondon: that'd be great!
<secretlondon> bdmurray: okay will do
<secretlondon> bdmurray: and then if we have too few we'll find some more
<bdmurray> secretlondon: there are always more around!
<secretlondon> oh yes!
<mrooney> hrm, can karma go down on launchpad?
<secretlondon> mrooney, it expires
<secretlondon> time related
<bdmurray> mrooney: it's a measure of your recent activity, I think over the past 90 days or so
<mrooney> ahh I see, thanks
<tam> hello all i have a bug
<secretlondon> hi tam
<tam> I am getting a gdm crash in firefox 3 when visiting ubuntuguide.org . Running AMD_64
<tam> this is only with compiz enabled
<tam> Apr 28 19:53:14 tam-desktop kernel: [ 1001.999561] Xorg[7042]: segfault at ff0080d427 rip 7f3389df315b rsp 7fff95e47a80 error 4
<tam> Apr 28 19:53:14 tam-desktop kernel: [ 1002.021530] compiz.real[7282]: segfault at 16f00000000 rip 40fee0 rsp 7fff37965830 error 4
<tam> Apr 28 19:53:14 tam-desktop gdm[7018]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<RAOF> tam: And you've got a nvidia card, right?  There's a bug on launchpad that you'll want to search for
<tam> yes
<tam> do you happen to know the bugid off the top of yoru head?
<RAOF> No; but it'll be filed against linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24
<tam> thank you
<secretlondon> bdmurray: all forbidden bugs removed
<bddebian> Boo
<jjesse> don't cry :)
<bddebian> :)
<secretlondon> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello secretlondon
<tam> okay so i found that bug in launchpad but it was a really old one, however there seems to be lots of segfault failures with the new glx drivers
<tam> well segfault crashes
<tam> is there a way for me to use the nvidia-glx that was in gutsy instead?
 * jaredbuck is working through the ubuntu bug list, some people simply don't include enough information...
 * secretlondon wonders what we do with bugs that apport hasn't retraced
<greg-g> secretlondon: because it hasn't got to it yet or that it failed?
<jaredbuck> one of the bugs i looked through was a guy having trouble with vmware-server not recognizing his usb devices.  i suggested in the comments that he try installing the device drivers for the usb devices within the virtual environment.  I've run some OSes virtually and some things didn't work unless you installed the drivers for them within the virtual environment.
<secretlondon> greg-g I think maybe neither
<greg-g> secretlondon: really?
<secretlondon> greg-g there are serpentine crash bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/serpentine/+bug/209599
<secretlondon> I'm thinking I should try and retrace them here
<secretlondon> still have core dump attached
<secretlondon> jaredbuck many bugs are support requests (and some support requests are bugs)
<greg-g> secretlondon: there is a tag that it uses as an identifier of bugs needing retracing
<greg-g> I forget what it is though
<secretlondon> well apport is off anyway, which is why we had loads of bugs that were forbidden on the hugday list
<jaredbuck> secretlondon:  I can see that, i hope the user who submitted the bug checks my comment and tries what i suggested.
<greg-g> added the tag "need-i386-retrace"
<secretlondon> jaredbuck: we often have to handhold
<secretlondon> greg-g thanks
<jaredbuck> i just joined the bugsquad today so I'm new to the bug squashing.
<secretlondon> jaredbuck :)
<greg-g> welcome jaredbuck
<jaredbuck> thank you :)  I joined after seeing the Bug Squad session this morning.
<greg-g> awesome
<greg-g> I missed that unfortunately, dang having a job ;)
<secretlondon> I missed it as I didn't see the email about the open week until today
<secretlondon> This https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash has something about "running apport-retrace as you are used to"
<jaredbuck> i got that email yesterday and managed to wake up at 8 am (pacific time zone here). i don't often wake up that early lol.
<secretlondon> lol
<jaredbuck> I'll be around for most of the sessions this week.  looking forward to learning new things about Ubuntu i didn't know before.
<secretlondon> :)
<secretlondon> there are a few serpentine crashed on boot bugs (after gutsy->hardy upgrade), of course we removed serpentine from default hardy install
<jaredbuck> what kind of bugs?
<jaredbuck> sure glad Ubuntu has great accessibility support because I'm legally deaf :)
<secretlondon> :)
<jaredbuck> ah. serpentine is one of the audio apps.  then again i don't need audio LOL. still looks like it's in beta is it?
<secretlondon> well it used to be in gutsy on the CD, and isn't in hardy. I just found one bug about it on the hug day list, and then found loads more..
<jaredbuck> well maybe we can get around to fixing what we can on bug day tomorrow :)
<secretlondon> jaredbuck, of course, but it becomes addictive! You get distracted by troubleshooting, and possible patterns and..
<secretlondon> jaredbuck, it can be worse than wikipedia!
<jaredbuck> secretlondon: haha, wikipedia? I've edited articles on there LOL.  I know what can be addicting, and bug fixing sounds good to me.
<secretlondon> :)
<jaredbuck> i know txwikinger on here from previous association with project gutenberg.  Kinda neat to find someone you know :)
<greg-g> right on
<jaredbuck> there's another bug class session on saturday isn't there?
<secretlondon> jaredbuck, not sure
<jaredbuck> i checked the schedule, it says there's one saturday morning.
<secretlondon> I'm looking at apport-retrace but to get it to do it automatically you need to know how launchpad does authentication. cookies? the man page suggests cookies.txt, I can find a cookies.sqlite in ~/.mozilla
<greg-g> not sure
<secretlondon> the instructions are very general - presumably because it's expected that apport-retrace for ubuntu will be run at the data centre
<secretlondon> although it's in the repos
<secretlondon> I'll try saving the core file and doing it manually
 * secretlondon wants to get the bottom of this serpentine bug!
<secretlondon> looks like apport-retrace only works with .crash files not coredumps
<greg-g> doh
<jaredbuck> no dumps? that'll make it a little harder to find the problem won't it?
<greg-g> is a .crash just a .gz of those separate files?
<secretlondon> greg-g i don't know. man apport-retrace either wants a bug number as input, or the .crash file. I can't get it to authenticate to launchpad though
<persia> If you've the same version of the package locally, and the dbgsym loaded, try loading the core file in gdb.  From there, you ought be able to generate a stacktrace locally.
<secretlondon> persia: thanks!
<greg-g> persia: good to know
<persia> This was the old way to do it.  apport-retrace was intended to make it easier, but it doesn't always work.
<secretlondon> I can't see how to get it to authenticate to launchpad, so this does look easier
<secretlondon> except that there are no dbg or dbgsym versions of serpentine
<secretlondon> I'm gonna go really old school and build my own debug package ;)
<secretlondon> ooh nixternal has just twittered that the intrepid toolchain is being uploaded!
<persia> secretlondon: If you build your own debug package, you can't be guaranteed the symbols will be in the same location, so it may be difficult to read the foreign core file (in which case, you need to reproduce the bug locally, and generate your own core file).
<persia> Also, if sepentine doesn't have debug symbols, that's another bug
<secretlondon> persia: I think it's a gutsy->hardy upgrade bug
<secretlondon> persia: where do I file the lack of debug symbols?
<persia> Launchpad?  Unless sepentine hasn't been updated since feisty, it likely needs someone to review debian/rules to find out why it's not generating the dbgsym package.
<secretlondon> ah so against serpentine itself, not against a particular service
<persia> Alternately, if it was last uploaded in gutsy, and there is a dbgsym package in gutsy, but not in hardy, you ought be able to debug with the gutsy dbgsym, but it would indicate an issue with the service (for which, I'm less sure how to file the report).
<persia> No, it was uploaded in hardy.  It's a bug in serpentine.  It's not calling the pkg-create-dbgsym hook somehow.
<secretlondon> it may be connected to the move from main ->universe
<secretlondon> persia: thanks
<persia> Possibly, but then the dbgsym package ought be in ddebs.ubuntu.com hardy main, and would likely still be available.
<gnomefreak> persia: you have a minute?
<persia> gnomefreak: About that.  Why?
<gnomefreak> im up for renewal ubuntu memebership i missed last meeting, what do i need to do to go about it?
<persia> gnomefreak: I'm not really up on the procedures for membership renewal.  I think you just need to still be active and involved.  Maybe someone else can answer, or I'll let you know when I find out.
<gnomefreak> persia: ok thanks i saw you on list and here so i thought i would try
<persia> gnomefreak: No problem.  I'm just very new at that, so still learning :)
<gnomefreak> persia: good luck with it :)
<mrooney> oh boy ubuntu membership
<mrooney> I aspire to apply for that at some point in the not-too-distant future
<secretlondon> mrooney, me too at some point
<jaredbuck> I would like that at some point too.
<secretlondon> anyone know what error 104 is on the applet?
<jaredbuck> not I.
<secretlondon> I've got it for both bugs I tried to submit
 * secretlondon hasn't been able to submit a bug to 5-a-day for about a month now
<jaredbuck> i'm trying to google for an answer to that question.
<secretlondon> I suspect it is a bzr error
<secretlondon> someone like james_w or thekorn will know
<jaredbuck> probably. sometimes searching for the answer can be difficult.
<gnomefreak> persia: nevermind i found the email click link and done :)
<persia> gnomefreak: Ah.  Self-renewal.  Thanks: that's easier ;)
<gnomefreak> looking to see if it was updated but didnt look like it when i checked before
<secretlondon> anyone know where fglrx comes from?
<secretlondon> restricted-modules?
<RAOF> Yup.
<secretlondon> ty
<secretlondon> bah bug has references to nvidia and flash player!
<secretlondon> how exactly we are supposed to fix this I dunno
<jaredbuck> what exactly does the person posting the bug have a problem with regarding those?
 * lucent facepalms
<secretlondon> oh it's a crash, looks like flash caused a crash in nvidia
<lucent> to be fair, it's very difficult for vendors to create stable proprietary software for *nix platform
<jaredbuck> true, that.
<secretlondon> true
<secretlondon> I'm just trying to work out which package to allocate it to
<secretlondon> nspluginwrapper and npviewer
<lucent> audio and context bugs have been known to crash Xorg when flash player does bad things
<jaredbuck> flash is quite buggy on linux, it crashes some websites i visit.
<lucent> these are particularly painful with nvidia drivers which implement their own GART layer
<gnomefreak> jaredbuck: run locate libflashsupport.so and if its in /usr/share/mozilla/...... than remove it that should help with some crashes if not all
<kahrytan> Can anyone fix the  bug #220952 by setting up a xorg config for displayconfig-gtk to support the monitor?
<persia> kahrytan: Re bug 220952: While it can be done in displayconfig-gtk, oughtn't it rather be done in X itself?
<kahrytan>  you were just waiting for that werent you
<kahrytan> persia,  true but someone else may have trouble and then displayconfig-gtk can detect it better
<persia> kahrytan: Actually for the join, but you've caught me :)
<kahrytan> In essence, it makes sure no one else has the same problem
<persia> kahrytan: Oh sure, but I think it ought be chased in both places.  Firstly, X shouldn't try to use that frequency for that equipment at that resolution, and secondly, the device ought be available in displayconfig-gtk.
<kahrytan> Add the config to bug?
<persia> The linux-restricted-modules task is probably a good place for now.  I'm really not sure whether that sort of adjustment belongs in the driver or somewhere else in the X stack.
<kahrytan> It doesnt have to do with nvidia though.
<persia> Are you sure?  Have you tested with the same monitor and a different video card?  I'm just not sure which piece is responsible for assigning the autodetected scan rate.
<kahrytan> persia, i did turn off the driver.
<persia> Oh.  If you can replicate with both nv and nvidia, then I agree the linux-restricted-modules task is probably assigned to the wrong package.
<kahrytan> How would i use nv instead .. from noob point of view.
<persia> The answer used to be to switch it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  I don't know how to do it for hardy.
<kahrytan> oh yeah xserver-xorg-video-nv
<kahrytan> thats the driver?
<persia> I think so.  On the other hand, that driver doesn't support 3D, so you might encounter a different bug when you test with it.
<kahrytan>  I would just use screen resolutions applet
<kahrytan> change to 800x600 w/ bad rate
<persia> If that breaks, that ought confirm the driver isn't responsible.
<kahrytan> brb
<kahrytan> Back. Tried with Screen Resolutions and 800x600 65hz. It broke.
<kahrytan> NV driver
<persia> Excellent.  Please update the description of the bug to more clearly blame the resolution and scan rate, rather than the games (update description is on the upper left).
<kahrytan>  I think its any scan rate other then whats reccomended.
<persia> Also, it's clearly not a linux-restricted-modules bug.  Probably best to update that task (little arrow thingy next to the name), and change the source package to xorg.
<kahrytan> How do i test is better w/o applet?
<persia> Likely.  Screens tend to be sensitive: it's not like the old days where one was only adjusting fine parameters for a particle-ray
<kahrytan> On the other hand, NV fixed my gdm issue
<kahrytan> it didnt scale well
<kahrytan> persia,  isnt this easy to fix?
<persia> kahrytan: I'm not sure.  I'm not familiar with either X autodetection or displayconfig-gtk
<kahrytan> proper xorg config shouldnt be to hard but over my head.
<persia> It's the "shouldn't" that is the sticky bit :)
<kahrytan> I did think to include monitor specs.
<kahrytan> change restricted to xorg?
<persia> That's likely useful.  With the updates outlined above, it ought get feedback from someone more familiar with triaging X bugs, and they'll ask for any other required information.  Eventually, there'll be enough there the developers can get it fixed.
<persia> kahrytan: Yes, change that.  Since you've confirmed you can repeat the bug with two different drivers, it's not going to be the kernel modules, but just X.
<kahrytan> there is a pdf of monitor specs
<kahrytan> considered attaching the pdf
<persia> If it's available from the manufacturer, you might just provide a link to it, rather than attaching it.
<kahrytan> I  realized the value of oSSnv driver over nvidia
<kahrytan> persia, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/220952 ?
<persia> kahrytan: That looks better.  You might want to check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXorg to see if there is other information you could add to help identify the issue.
<dejv_ntb> hello
<persia> dejv_ntb: Welcome
<kahrytan> I cant use gnome w/ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<dejv_ntb> can somebody guide me to provide information for bug #223835, please?
<persia> kahrytan: I think you'd do better to do that from console
<dejv_ntb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-volume-manager/+bug/223835
<kahrytan> I tried it and it skipped video config.
<persia> Umm.  Aren't we supposed to indicate the source of the duplicate bug when describing a bug as duplicate?  How is one to know when it is addressed?
<kahrytan> i found another bug on desktop icons
<kahrytan> might be nvidia or compiz? sometimes trash icon doesnt show as full
<kahrytan> persia,  You really thing someone will need all that information on xorg?
<persia> kahrytan: Possibly.  My experience for the bugs I've fixed is that where I can't reproduce it locally, I need lots & lots of information to be sure of what I'm doing.  I suppose you could just give your computer to a developer, if they were sufficiently interested :)
<thekorn> good morning.
<kahrytan> persia, discover doesnt even work
<kahrytan> persia, Someone added a Mandriva related bug too
<qense> happy bug day!
<kahrytan> but not so happy when you got one.
<kahrytan> qense,  what do you do
<qense> I'm a bug triager
<qense> (and a web developer, but not for Ubuntu)
<kahrytan> darn
<qense> why?
<kahrytan> i was gonna mention start.ubuntu.com/8.04 issue
<kahrytan> it searches google uk...
<james_w> kahrytan: you can file bugs against ubuntu-website
<kahrytan> james_w, i thought about it.. but to lazy for simple issue
<kahrytan> persia,  Whenever I see a glitch or possible bug. I try to reproduce it.  Often cant and move on
<jpatrick> kahrytan, james_w: you may wish to hilight web problems at #ubuntu-website
<james_w> jpatrick: ah, didn't know about that channel, thanks.
<kahrytan> jpatrick,  I'll add that to my list of round-to-its
<jpatrick> james_w: it's newish
<iulian> G'morning
<lucent> argh
<lucent> I'm getting bit by bug #8497
<kahrytan> lucent,  be sure to put on some bug screen
<bddebian> Boo
<afflux> mornin
<bdmurray> mvo: could you look at bug 223619 with me?
<james_w> bdmurray: isn't that fixed?
<bdmurray> james_w: the stale firefox tab got me
<james_w> bddebian: btw, is there a hug day this week?
<bdmurray> james_w: there is a no package one today, I'm not sure what pedro_ has planned for Thursday
<james_w> we had a suggestion for one we could do if there is a free slot sometime. I should have proposed it for today, but forgot.
<pedro_> nothing for this week, I've prefer to let people go to open week rather
<bdmurray> Is that the reviewing patches one?
<james_w> bdmurray: yup
<james_w> pedro_: that sounds like a good idea.
<bdmurray> maybe we should try out reviewing patches ourselves on Thursday then?
<bdmurray> to get an idea of the workflow etc
<james_w> as it's something new that might be a good idea.
 * afflux volunteers to help reviewing patches, as long as I understand what they do :)
<james_w> afflux: as a first step we just want to weed out the things that aren't patches, e.g. screenshots
<afflux> ah I see
<james_w> it appears as though some people just check the box without realising what it means, and so it is hard to know whether there is a real patch to review for a bug.
<james_w> we could at the same time weed out the patches that add "rm -rf /" or other things that won't get in
<bdmurray> getting numbers on not patches might help getting a launchpad change made
<james_w> and obviously any time you want to spend reviewing patches would be hugely appreciated, but it's not really something we can run a hug day on.
<afflux> can't we use bughelper or at least py-lp-bugs to get the attachment files that end on like .png or similar? (or even have a wrong mime-type != text/plain)
<afflux> yeah right
<james_w> that sounds like a good idea
<afflux> bughelper at least spits out the URLs of attachments when they matched a search pattern so I think there should be some way
<persia> If there is a patch review day, it might be worth cross-posting the announcement to ubuntu-motu@, and announcing when there's a good looking patch during the day so someone can wrap it into a candidate for upload.
<persia> On the other hand, that might be an argument for delaying a patch review day until the archives are open
<persia> Oh, and sometimes a .png is a patch (e.g. problems with an icon) :)
<bdmurray> This is why I think we should have a test run so we can evaluate the workflow and criteria of what is and isn't a patch
<bdmurray> As far as I know that isn't documented
<persia> Makes sense.  Have a test-run day, and then do a patch-push day sometime next month.
<james_w> I don't think it's explicit, and what makes a good patch certainly isn't.
<persia> I generally think of a patch as anything which, when added to the source, is a significant part of the solution.
<james_w> using bughelper would probably be a good idea anyway, as it's currently a pain to find out which of the attachments is actually marked as a patch as far as I can see
<persia> And there are a fair number of non-patches marked patches, and patches not marked (or were last time I spent a day doing patch review)
<afflux> james_w: looks like py-lp-bugs sets the mime type to text/plain when the patch button is selected
<afflux> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uswsusp/+bug/114688/comments/2
<afflux> err, py-lp-bugs does that in its sources, but LP seems to do so also, that's what the link shows
<thekorn> all patches are automatically set to text/plain by lp
<thekorn> and py-lp-bugs adopts this behaviour
<afflux> thekorn: that keeps us from using the mime type for checking whether an attachment is likely to be a patch or not
<afflux> I mean to check it when it is flagged as a patch
<thekorn> I think this is an issue in launchpad, there is no way to see if an attachment is an patch or not
<thekorn> besides clicking on 'edit' and check if the patch field is checked
<afflux> ah I see
 * thekorn suggests a HUGE "I'm a patch" icon for patches
<afflux> malone is the bugtracker, right?
<seb128> it's called launchpad bugs now
<afflux> ah okay, the project's identifier is malone
<seb128> where?
<afflux> in lp itself: https://launchpad.net/malone/
<seb128> ah, right
<afflux> thekorn: just found bug 172507
<ffm> Hey, can someone check whether Bug #149181 has anything private in it?
<ffm> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/workrave/+bug/149181 (only people in ~ubuntu-bugcontrol can see ATM)
<thekorn> afflux, I subscribed myself to this bug, when this is fixed I will modify the Attachment.is_patch() function
<afflux> thanks
<afflux> ffm: not sure about the string in DistributionManager::log, besides it looks okay for me
<afflux> *the strings
<thekorn> I think james_w started a thread on the ubuntu-bugsquad ML about patches
<ffm> afflux: where?
<afflux> ffm: oops, the stacktrace in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/workrave/+bug/149181/comments/2
<ffm> afflux: I don't see anything...
<ffm> (anything dangerous, anyway.
<afflux> yes, it just looked long and I have no idea what the content means, so maybe thats safe ;)
<ffm> afflux: Oh, that's my social security number in EBDIC!
<ffm> ;)
<afflux> hehe :P
<mvo> bdmurray: re 223619> I fixed that earlier (I think) - but its not uplaoded yet
<mvo> bdmurray: (sorry, I was at dinner when you pinged me)
<bdmurray> mvo: no problem, I didn't realize you had seen it already
<mvo> I was doing a lot of triage/testing for u-m yesterday and today, its really hard work
<mvo> and I'm a bit unhappy on how many maintainer script failure and similar issues are still left in hardy
<bdmurray> right, I'm sure. have you seen bug 222278?
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, I have currently no idea were it comes from :( I have seen a few duplicates of it, but haven't seen it myself yet
<bdmurray> mvo: what sould be helpful in debugging it?
<KelvinGardiner> Hi, I came across this bug in launchpad 223186.
<mvo> bdmurray: that is really difficult, the code where it seems to hang is pretty small and I can not explain why it might hang there
<KelvinGardiner> I don't think it is  a bug. As the sorting order can be changed.
<mvo> bdmurray: having someone available on irc with a system where the hang happens would be cool -  or good instructions how to reproduce the hang in a VM would be even better
<KelvinGardiner> Should it be marked as invalid?
<pedro_> KelvinGardiner: i'm not into gtodo, but if you tested what the reporter said and it works fine, i'd say invalid
<KelvinGardiner> ﻿pedro_: ok, thanks
<bdmurray> mvo: I found the debugging info the reporter and I went over at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/04/26/%23ubuntu-bugs.html
<bdmurray> mvo: it's at about 03:5x
<mvo> bdmurray: is he around sometimes?
<bdmurray> mvo: I haven't seen him since that day.  I wonder if it has something to do with -proposed and -backports though
<kp5150> any status on the problem with browsing Windows shares?
<kp5150> anyone?  is this the right forum for this question?
<seb128_> no change
<kp5150> thanks
<seb128_> the issues are known but that's not trivial to fix or rather we lack people knowing the code and upstream is not responsive
<kp5150> understood.  Just trying to get some info as the web forums have several threads about the same thing each with no answer
<kp5150> it's kind of a big deal as I was planning on a test roll out for one of my clients as a Windows alternative.  I will wait
<kp5150> is this just with Gnome?  Will Kubuntu/Xubuntu work?
<seb128_> that's just GNOME, or rather gvfs
<seb128_> we know that's an issue
<seb128_> and it's recommended to wait for 8.04.1 if you need to deploy something polished, we will keep focussing on fixing hardy issues for a while
<kp5150> I can wait, thanks for the info!  Much appreciated.
<seb128_> you are welcome
<sroecker> do patches that are fixed now get into hardy, oder hardy-proposed etc?
<bdmurray> sroecker: I'm not sure I understand the question.  Is there a specific bug you are looking at?
<sroecker> bdmurray, yes Bug 206921
<bdmurray> sroecker: this bug isn't currently going through the SRU process but I think it could
<sroecker> bdmurray, ah, SRU, thats what I need to know, thx. Do bugs that don't get into SRU go into proposed or backports?
<bdmurray> -proposed is for packages in the SRU process after they are verified as fixing the bug and not causing regressions then get moved from -proposed to -updates
<sroecker> thanks
<bdmurray> sroecker: I'll work on getting it fixed
<bdmurray> thanks for bringing it up
<sroecker> yeah, I thought nobody looked at it and it's a one line patch
<bdmurray> it's hard to keep track of every change to every bug and I really do appreciate your bringing it up
<ffm> Can someone set the priority of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vinagre/+bug/224248 to wishlist for me?
<ffm> And how do I add an upstream link from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/curl/+bug/223855 to http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1953732&group_id=976&atid=350976 ?
<bdmurray> ffm: Have you seen http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches ?
<bodinux> Hi, I'm looking for someone printing on a network printer. Anyone ?
<jaredbuck> Hi all, i'm woken up now LOL.
<rohan> can someone please confirm this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/222567
<rohan> or is it occurring only for me?
<crimsun> I don't have that symptom here, but I doubt I'm in your environment
<crimsun> (for starters, I use the -server kernel)
<rohan> crimsun: ok, can you give me any more hints? should i provide more info?
<jaredbuck> i've had a few problems with apt-get hanging when i install certain packages.
<crimsun> you can use strace, oprofile, and/or systemtap to help debug.
<rohan> crimsun: could you guide me through the process, please?
<crimsun> rohan: sorry, I'm pretty busy ATM
<rohan> crimsun: ok, i'll try to catch you some time later when you're not :)
<rohan> or maybe if you could post the instructions on that bug report, it'd be great
<crimsun> please don't block on me - there are pretty decent tutorials online
<rohan> ok, i'll try to search there
<pjoul> rohan: start here -> Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<jaredbuck> I helped with a couple of bugs yesterday, offered some suggestions for people to try for problems they were having :)
<rohan> jaredbuck: are you having the same problem as me? this happens everytime i use aptitude or apt
<rohan> and not just "install", some other operations too
<jaredbuck> rohan: i had a couple problems with packages i installed yesterday, i don't remember which ones, but i used adept and synaptic for install, on a few of those it hung when it processed some stuff, i had to use dpkg to finish installing packages.
<rohan> oh, then your problem is different from mine
<jaredbuck> i guess so. but your problem is still perhaps a bug that can be fixed.
 * jaredbuck needs a bigger hard drive; 120 GB ain't enough these days.
<rohan> let's hope so :-s
<Tscheesy> Hi.. i try to connect for 5-a-day and get a sshkey error : http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/52
<jaredbuck> I'm interested in joining the documentation team, i'll attend their session later this week. for now I'm a junior bug quasher :-p
<rohan> crimsun: one last question - do you think "apt" is the right package to file the bug against?
<Tscheesy> yes-ehm about the error above - i'm.. stuck. i tried with a second key in LP - same message.
<chvn> http://pastebin.com/m1cfe084   ---> why is it impossible to get hardy online to this router, its a belkin (BG and N ...), in 7.10 it works like a dream but in hardy its impossible to get online, all other networks ive tried sofare works perfekt..
<es\epen> ??
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-30
<kahrytan> is the GTF tool trust worthy enough to create modelines?
<kahrytan> Hello
<bdmurray> kahrytan: hello
<kahrytan> Im still working on my bug
<bdmurray> what is it about?
<kahrytan> bug 223835
<kahrytan> oops wrong one
<kahrytan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/220952
<kahrytan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220952
<kahrytan> I read I should check xorg log. nv driver output allot of tests and possible modelines.
<bdmurray> mmm
<bdmurray> I was just gonna say something about ddcprobe output being useful too
<bdmurray> kahrytan: are you using a 32 bit or a 64 bit kernel?
<kahrytan> 32bit
<bdmurray> could you add the full output of 'ddcprobe' as an attachment to your bug too?
<kahrytan> lol nvidia doesnt spit out any modelines in log. uses autoselect
<kahrytan> bdmurray,  I bet nv's report would be useful
<kahrytan> ddcprobe not installed
<kahrytan> bdmurray,  hows this http://pastebin.org/32918
<bdmurray> I think it has the same relevant bits
<kahrytan> lol
<kahrytan> it generated modelines
<snadge> what is the name of the package that controls the time settings? i have an issue with dual booting windows xp and hardy.. they're both set to automatic time sync, and my clock is way out when i reboot from windows back into hardy
<snadge> im just trying to see if its already been reported
<kahrytan> bdmurray,  does it matter i had nvidia turn on at probe?
<snadge> i condider it a "bug" that ubuntu isnt automatically updating the time like i told it to.. and there must be some kind of localtime/utc issue (Which i have no idea how to configure)
<kahrytan> bdmurray,  the nv gives more information like dot clock
<bdmurray> kahrytan: I don't think it matters.
<kahrytan> wouldnt nv log be better, given it did tests, output more information, and gave modelines for x to use?
<bdmurray> It'd be best to add both, or almost everything you can then.
<kahrytan> I uses gtf to make modelines too
<albert23> snadge: You may want to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime?action=show&redirect=ChangeTimezoneHowto#head-31a2e864837bce9761bc0520026f78970d18afde
<snadge> hmm.. why didnt someone tell me to edit /etc/default/rcS and change UTC=yes to no ;)
<snadge> i will check that
<albert23> snadge: that page tells you to change the UTC setting :-)
<snadge> this one is difficult, the general consensus is that its a bug in windows.. it is fixable on windows, but the fix apparently doesn't work properly (100%) ;)
<kahrytan> bdmurray,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220952 i added both.
<bdmurray> great!
<kahrytan> bdmurray,  X needs to detect the monitor better.
<kahrytan> bdmurray,  thats why i added displayconfig-gtk. If someone has a problem as well, they can just select their monitor and it'll config xorg correctly . Right now, there is no template for the monitor.
<kahrytan> bdmurray, i found Gentoo  wiki very helpful in this bug
<kahrytan> bdmurray, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Widescreen_Resolutions_%28WSXGA%29
<kahrytan> bdmurray,  How am i doing?
<bdmurray> I think the information you've provided will help out the developers
<kahrytan> The more information, faster the fix
<kahrytan> But how accurate does ddcprobe or nv report things?
<bdmurray> As I understand it, ddcprobe gets the values right from the monitor
<bdmurray> However, not all monitors advertise their values right
<kahrytan> I considered emailing viewsonic
<kahrytan> I does report model and serial# right
<kahrytan> ddcprobe did error on part
<kahrytan> timing: 1024x768@87 Hz Interlaced (8514A)
<kahrytan> Monitor doesnt do interlaced.
<kahrytan> its in the specs.
<kahrytan> time for a break from this.
<ffm> Can I mark a bug that I cannot reproduce as incomplete until the user responds with more info?
<greg-g> ffm: if you ask for more triaging info, yes
<greg-g> and subscribe yourself to the bug
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<thekorn> bug 172507
<thekorn> hmm, ENOBOT :(
<secretlondon> yeah
<secretlondon> thekorn: I'm getting error 104 when trying to use the 5-a-day applet
<thekorn> secretlondon, hmm, that's an bzr error, can you please give me your /tmp/5-a-day-applet.txt
<secretlondon> thekorn: URLError: <urlopen error (-5, 'No address associated with hostname')>
<secretlondon> Committing Bug #217489 ...
<secretlondon> Committing Bug #94009 ...
<secretlondon> ... Finished with ErrCode 104
<secretlondon> there was a python traceback before
<thekorn> can you please paste me this traceback
<secretlondon> thekorn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8846/plain/
<thekorn> thank you
<secretlondon> I've not been able to submit a bug to 5-a-day for about a month. I removed the applet and installed the current version 'fresh' as a result of the tag bug I submitted
<thekorn> :( I was able to reproduce this 'tag' bug
<secretlondon> thekorn: I saw, and that was why I removed my 5-a-day applet and then reinstalled
<thekorn> ok, your issue is unrelated to the traceback, I've a similar one, launchpad might have some connectivity problems this morning
<secretlondon> it's been like this for a while
<secretlondon> not just today
<thekorn> the prbelem is we are loosing the information of the bzr-error somewhere so it's not easy to track this donw
<secretlondon> I suspect this might be my internet provider blocking something :(
<thekorn> james_w, hi, is there a list of all error-codes of 'bzr' available somewhere?
<thekorn> secretlondon, there might be better debug information for your 104 error when the fix in bug 224568 is released
<secretlondon> thekorn thanks
<secretlondon> the motu have a bug bot called ubottu
<thekorn> I see, this bot is also in several other #ubuntu-* channels but not here
<secretlondon> nor in -announce
<nico_> hi
<nico_> anyone here ?
<nico_> i just wanted to talk about a bug that's not really severe but probably confusing to newbies
<nico_> it has been reported many times in different forms on the launchpad so i'm not sure it's useful to file it anew
<nico_> i don't understand why it is not corrected yet since it has been reported at least since 2005 and it doesn't seem really complicated
<AstralJava> nico_: Do you have bug numbers for these? No idea without looking at them first.
<nico_> yes, i describe i first in a general way and then i send 3 or 4 urls that seem related to the same bug
<nico_> it is related to the keyboard layout configuration
<AstralJava> Okay.
<nico_> if one want to change it from the gnome control center, it works once but after rebooting the keyboard comes back to the initial configuration
<jaredbuck> hi all.
<nico_> although the gnome control center still show the one chosen
<nico_> to get the right keyboard, i had to check this file : /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/fr ( i guess other versions exist like /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/ca or /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/en or /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/ru etc.)
<nico_> and find there which layout i want (just check the comments and the name after the keyword xkb_symbols)
<nico_> and then report the name of the desired keyboard in xorg.conf just next to Option		"XkbVariant" in the keyboard section
<nico_> then save xorg.conf and reboot and i get the right keyboard layout
<nico_> i don't understand why the gnome control center doesn't manage it itself
<nico_> so, here some urls :
<jaredbuck> that sounds odd that it didn't manage it like it should.
<nico_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/196277
<jaredbuck> i guess this bug is fixed isn't it?
<nico_> well not in hardy
<nico_> i mean, i installed hardy and have the problem as well as many others in forums
<nico_> looks also a bit like it : https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center/+bug/103111
<nico_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/46046 (see last comments)
<jaredbuck> yeah, i see the comments.  i don't think everyone's going to want to change their xorg.config file to fix the problem. but that's just me.
<nico_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center/+bug/173721
<jaredbuck> all of those links report similar problems.
<nico_> yes
<seb128> nico_: what is your issues exactly?
<jaredbuck> check those links he mentions.  keyboard layout issues, it seems ubuntu keeps switching back to a default layout after a reboot instead of remembering what was selected as the current layout before the reboot.
<nico_> @seb128 : here's the whole description if one want to change it from the gnome control center, it works once but after rebooting the keyboard comes back to the initial configuration
<nico_> although the gnome control center still show the one chosen
<nico_> to get the right keyboard, i had to check this file : /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/fr ( i guess other versions exist like /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/ca or /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/en or /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/ru etc.)
<nico_> and find there which layout i want (just check the comments and the name after the keyword xkb_symbols)
<nico_> and then report the name of the desired keyboard in xorg.conf just next to Option  "XkbVariant" in the keyboard section
<nico_> then save xorg.conf and reboot and i get the right keyboard layout
<nico_> i don't understand why the gnome control center doesn't manage it itself
<nico_> so i don't think it's a good idea to file a new bug report...
<nico_> i hope this can be fixed, especially for newcomers
<seb128> weird
<jaredbuck> me too.  it would be annoying.
<seb128> I've done a lot of hardy test installations
<seb128> and all got azerty correctly configured as selected in the installer
<nico_> yes
<seb128> and using the gnome capplet to change the layout works correctly
<nico_> ah
<seb128> it just doesn't apply to your user
<seb128> so not to the login screen
<nico_> well the keyboard configuration was the one chosen during the installation
<nico_> then i noticed i made a mistake and wanted another keyboard layout (without re installing)
<nico_> then the problem showed up
<nico_> i didn't try in the login screen
<seb128> what problem?
<seb128> there is "in the login screen"
<seb128> go to system, preferences, keyboard
<seb128> layout tab
<seb128> add one
<seb128> remove the one you had before
<seb128> and you have the new layout
<nico_> yes : that doesn't work
<nico_> no
<nico_> it just works once
<nico_> when i did that, the next time i rebooted it switched again to the initial keyboard layout
<seb128> did you configure several layout?
<seb128> or only one?
<nico_> only one
<seb128> was the right layout still listed in the gui after the reboot?
<nico_> yes, the layout tab from gnome-control-center is still right
<seb128> gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd?
<seb128> gconftool-2 -g /apps/gnome-settings-daemon/plugins/keyboard/active?
<jaredbuck> it's the middle of the night here lol.
<nico__> my nickname has been changed from nico_ to nico__ !
<nico__> problem looking similar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/19159
<seb128> nico__:
<seb128> <seb128> gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd?
<seb128>  gconftool-2 -g /apps/gnome-settings-daemon/plugins/keyboard/active?
<seb128> nico__: do you use GNOME?
<nico__> yes
<nico__> didn't you get my answers for these two commands ?
<seb128> no
<nico__> so here they are again :
<nico__> gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd now gives :  layouts = [fr latin9]
<nico__> <nico_>  model =
<nico__> <nico_>  options = [lv3 lv3:ralt_switch,grp grp:alts_toggle]
<nico__> <nico_>  overrideSettings = true
<nico__> <nico_> which is right since i configured it myself so in xorg.conf
<nico__> <nico_> the second command gives :
<nico__> <nico_> Aucune valeur définie pour « /apps/gnome-settings-daemon/plugins/keyboard/active »
<nico__> <nico_> which means no defined value for « /apps/gnome-settings-daemon/plugins/keyboard/active »
<seb128> all that is not good
<nico__> i also added these things, if that can help :
<nico__> <nico_> the xorg.conf keyboard section was Section "InputDevice"
<nico__> <nico_>  Identifier "Generic Keyboard"
<nico__> <nico_>  Driver  "kbd"
<nico__> <nico_>  Option  "XkbRules" "xorg"
<nico__> <nico_>  Option  "XkbModel" "pc105"
<nico__> <nico_>  Option  "XkbLayout" "fr"
<nico__> <nico_>  Option  "XkbVariant" "oss"
<nico__> <nico_>  Option  "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"
<nico__> <nico_> EndSection
<nico__> <nico_>  and never changed when using the gui
<nico__> <nico_> i changed it to Section "InputDevice"
<nico__> <nico_>  Identifier "Generic Keyboard"
<nico__> <nico_>  Driver  "kbd"
<nico__> <nico_>  Option  "XkbRules" "xorg"
<nico__> <nico_>  Option  "XkbModel" "pc105"
<nico__> <nico_>  Option  "XkbLayout" "fr"
<nico__> <nico_>  Option  "XkbVariant" "latin9"
<nico__> <nico_>  Option  "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"
<nico__> <nico_> EndSection
<nico__> <nico_> and it works
<nico__> <nico_> i had to find the name of the right XkbVariant in  /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/fr
<nico__> <nico_> the result of "gconftool-2 -g /apps/gnome-settings-daemon/plugins/keyboard/active" ( no defined value for « /apps/gnome-settings-daemon/plugins/keyboard/active ») looks weird, like something is not configured
<seb128> ups
<seb128> they renamed it
<seb128> it's /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/keyboard/active now
<nico__> ok, so i try again
<nico__> it returns true
<seb128> ok, so I've no idea what the issue is
<seb128> you get no gnome-settings-daemon error on login?
<nico__> no
<nico__> well........
<seb128> you might want to log into a non gnome session, run gnome-settings-daemon --debug --no-daemon and read if the keyboard plugin is correctly loaded
<nico__> i must add that i run gnome-settings-daemon from e17 and gnome-control-center as well...
<nico__> could that be related to e17 ???
<seb128> yes, it could
<seb128> e17 could have it's own config and apply it after GNOME
<seb128> s/it's/its
<nico__> then i try to log in with gnome and i check if the same bug shows up in gnome
<seb128> good idea
<nico__> i reconnect soon
<seb128> change your xorg to a wrong value
<nico__> yes
<seb128> ok
<nico_> well that's done
<nico_> you're right
<nico_> i made the change in the gnome control center from gnome and it lasted
<nico_> i also checked the login screen but its layout remains the wrong one (which has not so much importance)
<nico_> seb128 : are you still here ?
<seb128_> re
<nico_> seb128 : are you seb128_ ?
<nico_> ok
<seb128_> yes
<nico_> i repost my answers :
<nico_> <nico_> well that's done
<nico_> <nico_> you're right
<nico_> <nico_> i made the change in the gnome control center from gnome and it lasted
<nico_> <nico_> i also checked the login screen but its layout remains the wrong one (which has not so much importance)
<seb128_> ok, that's the expected behaviour
<seb128_> as said the GNOME setting is an user one
<seb128_> so it'll not change the system banner
<james_w> thekorn: not really, IIRC 3 is user error and 4 is internal error, does 104 correspond to 4?
<nico_> seb128_ : alright, that's why the xorg.conf has still the same value ?
<seb128_> yes
<nico_> ok
<nico_> and it still works in e17, that's great
<nico_> so i should remember to change my settings in gnome instead from e17 (though it worked well for the printer)
<nico_> alright
<nico_> thanks !
<ogra> well, there are no e17 ubuntu packages ...
<ogra> who knows what quality the ones are you use
<nico_> i installed e17 from the repos
<nico_> it's not e17 anymore sorry, it's enlightenment
<nico_> well when i change the xorg.conf value, it fixes the login screen bug
<nico_> as i wanted to use latin9 instead of oss keyboard layout, i guess it's no problem to change this xorg.conf value
<seb128_> nico_: right, it's no issue
<seb128_> nico_: the GNOME tool is there to configure a specific layout for your user
<nico_> thx :)
<nico_> if i chose the right value at install, then xorg.conf would also have it ?
<narcan> nico_: why don't you use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<nico_> oh yeah, that's an idea :o)
<narcan> nico_: are on 8.04 ?
<narcan> are your*
<nico_> yes
<narcan> you*
<narcan> ok
<narcan> the new xorg only configure mouse and keyboard with dpkg-reconfigure
<narcan> so, no probleme with display :)
<nico_> yep :o)
<narcan> and its not a bug ^^
<nico_> well i did that and it just changed the XkbVariant value as i wanted to
<nico_> looks really like editing the xorg.conf
<nico_> @narcan
<nico_> i have to register before writing private msgs
<nico_> and it doesn't work
<thekorn> james_w, oh, sorry 104 is related to 5-a-day, I found 'bzr' error codes around 768 some time ago
<james_w> thekorn: hi. is there some translation between what you see from $? and the return code seen in python? Or are they the same?
<thekorn> 5-a-day is running bzr as a subprocess, so I think they should be the same
<james_w> thekorn: I'm not sure then, sorry.
<thekorn> np
<jussio1> bug 1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<jussio1> persia: ^
<persia> jussio1: Thanks :)
<jussio1> :)
<narcan_> hi
<narcan_> who use gedit ?
<narcan_> have you got gedit who open on all desktop ?
<erisdiskordia> Hi, over there! My ubuntu-alternate install seems to hang reproducibly when trying to set up a crypted partition...
<erisdiskordia> Anybody know of similar problems (I was unable to find a similar bug in the launchpad database)?
<james_w> erisdiskordia: you're not installing in kvm are you?
<erisdiskordia> in what? I'm trying to install inside a virtualbox on mac os
<james_w> that's ok, the only bug I have heard about like this was specific to kvm, which is similar to virtualbox
<ogra> erisdiskordia, are you sure it hangs ? when i did my test install of it it took quite a while to zero out the partition before formatting
<ogra> it seems slightly unresponsive doing that
<ogra> s/doing/while doing/
<erisdiskordia> no after that's finished it tries to start the partition manager and hangs at 47% for ever(?)
<erisdiskordia> i let it run ca. 4 hours - no result
<erisdiskordia> cpu usage was zero all the time
<ogra> get /var/log/syslog from that instal and file a bug
<erisdiskordia> how should I do this? It hanged, after all...
<ogra> (with the syslog attached indeed)
<ogra> you cant switch to tty2 ?
<erisdiskordia> no
<erisdiskordia> but I have the whole machine state (hdd, mem, cpu) as files
<erisdiskordia> if you can tell me where I have to look I can fatch it perhaps
<erisdiskordia> fetch
<erisdiskordia> all state+hdd files together are about 150M, I shouldn't attach the whole thing...
<ogra> well, the only intresting thing is the syslog file
<ogra> which very likely holds the error message
<ogra> what you can do is start over and switch to tty4 while the system still responds
<ogra> the log is running there so you can propbably see the message while the error happens
 * iulian looks around
<iulian> Where is ubotu?
<james_w> it's on holiday
<iulian> bug #1
<james_w> we have ubottu helping us out at the moment.
<iulian> Ohh, I see his brother here.
<ubottu> iulian: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<james_w> bug #1
<iulian> Hmm, broken?
<ubottu> james_w: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<ogra> LP is slow
<james_w> it was working earlier
<ogra> matter of luck i guess
<ogra> it even takes ages to open a bug page atm
<iulian> Indeed
<shashi>  I am using Ubuntu 8.04 64-bit version, if i install any 32-bit applications like browsers, datbase clients ...etc. The 32-bit based applications not able to reach /etc/resolv.conf file to communicate to the network. Any one tell me how to resolve this issue ?
<qense> Against which package should you report your bug when there are fewer resolutions detected than your monitor can handle
<qense> The monitor I'm currently using can handle greater than 1024x768
<qense> but that is the resolution that's used now
<qense> ah, it's already reported
<erisdiskordia> (ogra, james_w:) switching the console seemed not to work; i'll retry ;; the memory dump contains interesting stuff, tho: 'Cool computer, but...' or 'OMFG!!' ... lol!
<james_42> can someone help me with some advice on Bug #155061?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155061 in slocate "slocate typo: "serach_db"" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155061
<james_42> it's a simple to fix bug, but I'm not sure what I need to do to test it. The typo is in a test case for if something goes wrong.
<james_w> james_42: hi. What would you like to know?
<james_w> what do you mean by test it?
<james_42> test that my change to the code is working.
<james_42> if it's just a typo, in an error message do I really need to test it?
<james_w> I think that would be pretty hard to test, I'd just assume that it works.
<james_42> ya, that's what I was thinking too
<james_w> so you have prepared a patch?
<james_42> I've looked at the diff file that I've created, and it shows the spelling correction
<james_42> nearly finished everything I think
<james_w> great
<james_42> it's a bitesized bug, but it's my first  :-)
<james_42> if the software program doesn't use a patching system, I just upload the diff file to comments for the bug right?
<james_w> james_42: that would be a start
<Kirrus> is ubotu having a bad day or something? Its not doing anything on -announce...
<james_w> Kirrus: yup, it's on holiday
<jpatrick> Kirrus: ubotu has gone
<Pici> Kirrus: We're having issues with bots currently due to a bit of a situation
<Kirrus> 'a bit of a suituation' sounds ominous... oh well, I guess back to the old-fassioned way of finding things to triage... thanks :)
<Pici> It is :/
<persia> ubottu has slightly different syntax.
<ubottu> persia: Error: "has" is not a valid command.
<persia> bug 6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 6 in rosetta ""next 10 entries" at bottom of page" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6
<persia> bug #6
<persia> Err.  bug #1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<persia> Err.  Nevermind.  I thought it did.  No idea why it didn't respond before.
<james_w> is bug 219613 on the right package, or should it be gdm?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219613 in language-support-translations-ru "GDM timed login displays "Linux" instead of the user name for russian language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219613
<seb128> james_w: translations issues are usually assigned to language-pack-gnome-locale
<seb128> james_w: so translators know about those, they can fix on rosetta and often they are in contact with upstream teams too
<e\spe\n> question about headsett and sound! My headsett works perfekt in windows so its noting wrong with it BUT in 7.10 and hardy i cant use the microphone on the headsett but the mic on the screen actually works! I wonder i anyone know what to do ??
<bddebian> Boo
<secretlondon> hi
<bddebian> Hello secretlondon
<laga> hello.
<laga> is there any way to make my see this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/221176 i'm one of the mythtv maintainers in ubuntu and i'd like to triage it.
<ubottu> laga: Error: This bug is private
<hwilde> anybody have a clue on error message " System error: Success"  ?  as you can imagine it's impossible to google anything relevant on success
<james_w> hwilde: where does the error message come from?
<bdmurray> laga: I'm not able to see it either
<laga> bdmurray: and do you think you should be able to see it? #launchpad told me to ask here ;)
<bdmurray> laga: let me check something
<bdmurray> laga: it is an apport-crash report and the retracer is turned off so only apport and the reporter can view it
<laga> bdmurray: okay, i'll go beat the reporter with a stick then. i still don't get why only the reporter and apport can see it, though
<hwilde> james_w, when I start up my software it reads in some files, and for each one it says that (5k times)  then it finishes and runs normally
<bdmurray> laga: I'll look into that
<james_w> hwilde: this is something you wrote?
<hwilde> james_w, yeah it works on all previous ubuntus, and it semi-works on 8.04, but it prints like five thousand errors
<hwilde> james_w, it happens when it's reading in the map files  http://pastebin.com/m26fab78b
<hwilde> james_w, ibinstream: Double read from 0x8145230/0x8145260 failed: 4
<james_w> hwilde: it sounds like you (or a library you are using) are calling perror() on success, i.e. 0
<james_w> ouch, looks nasty
<james_w> what language is this, how are you reading the files? Through a library?
<hwilde> it's either tcl or c++ let me see which module loads the files
<hwilde> james_w, c++
<hwilde> james_w, the scary part is I found a comment from may 2001  "The read into a stream appears to fail - have the ibinstream write and its this pointer becomes NULL after calling rdbuf()."
<hwilde> but generically, why would anything ever say  "System error: Success"  ?
<laga> bdmurray: can i tell the reporter to set it to public or are you still looking into it?
<bdmurray> laga: I was looking into the problem in general so you could do that
<laga> bdmurray: thanks!
<james_w> hwilde: one way would be calling perror() on success, i.e. 0
<james_w> secretlondon: hi. Did you do anything about bug 214929?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214929 in soundtouch "soundtouch has problems with its .pc file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214929
<secretlondon> james_w I tried to ask in -motu this morning but no-one replied
<james_w> secretlondon: I saw, and by the time I was going to reply you were gone, so I wondered if anything had happened since.
<secretlondon> james_w debian have a similar bug, I know nothing about lib packaging to know
<secretlondon> nothing happened since
<james_w> ah, can you point me to Debian's bug please?
<james_w> actually, it's ok, I should be able to find it
<secretlondon> james_w there is also another soundtouch bug, and the linked bug with audacity
<lesshaste> hi
<lesshaste>  Hi, Can I ask about how to assign a bug to kernel? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/224561 has a note saying that but I don't know how to actually do it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224561 in linux "DVD drive errors in hardy" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> secretlondon: got it all, thanks.
<secretlondon> james_w I only have gprs internet but looking
<bdmurray> lesshaste: it already is assigned to the kernel package for Hardy
<james_w> secretlondon: the symlink would work for now I guess until we get a proper fix in Debian. I don't want to guess what they will do, but hopefully they will follow upstream, so it will all just start working with your configure changes.
<secretlondon> james_w http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=476699
<ubottu> Debian bug 476699 in libsoundtouch1-dev "libsoundtouch1-dev: pkg-config name mismatch (soundtouch-1.0.pc request)" [Important,Open]
<secretlondon> james_w audacity won't compile with my configure changes
<lesshaste> bddebian: oh.. sorry I must have missed it. Thanks
<secretlondon> so not changed as yet
<secretlondon> debian really wants to have the later library, with upstream's pc file
<bdmurray> lesshaste: maybe the commenter meant they are changing it to the kernel
<lesshaste> OK.while I am at it.  I can't start Xgl at all in 2.6.24.. reported at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775475
<lesshaste> Should I make a new bug for that too?
<secretlondon> but then some other packages also depend on the library, and they may been looking under the other name
<james_w> secretlondon: thanks for your work on it. I'm subscribing the the lp bugs, if you get any reaction from Debian, or indeed no reaction the please don't hesitate to ping me and we'll get a solution.#
<lesshaste> bddebian: apart from no X, no networking and DVD drive errors flooding the screen, 2.6.24 works great :)
<secretlondon> I posted my findings to the debian bug this morning, people there were still thinking it was just a matter of build deps
<dudus> hello if a bug is already fixed in new version should I set it as invalid or Fix Released?
<dudus> Also whats the difference between fix released and fix commited?
<james_w> lesshaste: you probably want to open a bug against the driver for the Xgl problem
<bdmurray> dudus: you can learn about bug statuses at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<lesshaste> james_w: ok.. as it is fglrx is that worth doing or does that come in the "unsupported" category?
<james_w> lesshaste: fglrx + Xgl is not something many people are interested in, correct. I think that it's worth doing though.
<lesshaste> james_w: ok thanks
<dudus> bdmurray: that's what I needed thanks
<lesshaste> james_w: ok reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/224878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224878 in xserver-xgl "Xgl + fglrx will not start in 2.6.24 (Hardy)" [Undecided,New]
<lesshaste> bddebian: sorry to be dumb but the "assigned to" section is blank on that bug page. Where do you see that it is assigned to the hardy kernel team?
<james_w> lesshaste: the note says it should be assigned to the kernel, as in it should be marked as a problem in the kernel package i.e. "linux"
<james_w> whether or not it is assigned to the kernel team, i.e. someone from the kernel team will work on it is a different matter.
<Scunizi> I've just upgraded from GG to HH and now my keyboard's numeric keypad (desktop) only functions as a "mouse cursor mover".  However it does function at the login prompt and at terminal ONLY when accessing it via ctrl+alt+f2.  Under what package should I report this.. (usb keyboard microsoft comfort curve 2000)
<seb128> there is already a bug about that
<Scunizi> seb128: ah.. ok.. have you got a referance number?
<seb128> bug #197589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197589 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard "Numeric keypad no longer works after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197589
<Scunizi> thank you.. I'll search for Wacom bugs as well.. my functional wacom tablet stopped functioning as well.
<seb128> you are welcome, I don't know about the wacom issue
<seb128> the keypad bug is weird, it doesn't happen on every upgrade and the default setting for the option is false so it should be alright, not sure what is triggering the change
<bdmurray> seb128: I saw a couple of those yesterday too I could try and find them and dup them if you think it would help
<afflux> that hit me too but I was completly unsure where to research on that. I found out the box in the gnome-keyboard-properties was checked
<afflux> but that was some time ago
<seb128> bdmurray: feel free to dup those, I doubt it'll be useful though
<seb128> would be interesting to know the gconf value before update but I doubt anybody noted that
<afflux> I dropped my old backups some days ago, so I can't check
<amirman84> hii, i'm dualbooting hardy heron and xp on a dell inspiron e1505 laptop and when i hibernate via the menu i get this weird error: (3  numbers, i didn't get to write them down) .568823 fglrx KCL_Enable_pat *ERROR* Pat entry 2 is already configured
<amirman84> any ideas?
<secretlondon> fglrx is your graphics driver
<kees> ogasawara: can you investigate 190329?  I'm not really sure what's happening there.
<ogasawara> kees: sure
<kees> ogasawara: thx
<ogasawara> kees: what was the spazy comment bug you pointed to me yesterday?  I remember starting to look at that but then got distracted
<ogasawara> kees: ah nm, found it in the logs
<kees> ogasawara: no, that's a different one  :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-01
<ogasawara> kees:  I was able to reproduce 190329.  I'm currently waiting for the kernel to finish building with the patch to hopefully resolve it.  I gotta jam out of here for a second before the build will likely finish but I'll ping you with the results.
<kees> ogasawara: okay, cool.  if so, we can put it into the hardy security update (that doesn't exist yet)
<ffm> When's the next hug/bug day schedueled?
<ffm> Wiki says "The next Hug Day is scheduled for Tuesday, April 29, 2008. "
<ffm> That's yesterday.
<ffm> How do I report issues with the ubuntu website itself?
<pedro_> ffm: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+filebug <- there
<ffm> pedro_: thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<ffm> So, whens the next Hug Day?
<pedro_> probably next Tuesday (May 06)
<ffm> pedro_: Also, what;s the place to report release notes bugs?
<pedro_> but every day is good for working on bugs so if you want to triage and have any doubt just ask here in the channel
<ffm> pedro_: Will it ever be a thursday, friday, saturday, or sunday?
<ffm> pedro_: kk.
<pedro_> ffm: yep, we have 2 hug days a week, one the tuesday and another one on thursdays
<pedro_> we didn't have one last weeks because of the hardy release
<pedro_> but i'm pretty sure we're going to have at least one next week
<ffm> pedro_: So, is there one tomorrow?
<pedro_> i don't think there's one planned for tomorrow, no
<ffm> In Bug #224171 , what package should that be? It's an issue in the release notes (website maybe?).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224171 in ubuntu "Upgrade to 8.04 (Hardy) trashed RAID Array" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224171
<ffm> pedro_: I'd set priority to High by the way, that's a big undocumented change.
<pedro_> i think it's better to assign it to mdadm in case they don't know about it
<ffm> pedro_: mdadm?
<ffm> madame?
<pedro_> haha
<pedro_> the package of mdadm.conf
<ffm> No idea what package that belongso.
<ffm> to.
<pedro_> "mdadm"
<ffm> pedro_: I'll do both.
<ffm> pedro_: Good thing I've been triaging, I was about to upgrade my school-s power-edge RAID server from dapper...
<ffm> Can someone mark this as whishlist? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/223524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223524 in ubuntu "interrupted package upgrade should continue on next boot in case of a problem" [Undecided,New]
<ffm> pedro_: ^^^
<pedro_> oh sorry
<pedro_> yeah let me do it
<ffm> pedro_: Thanks.
<pedro_> you're welcome
<InsClusoe> Hi all...
<InsClusoe> I was looking at bug #221525. It seems to be wrongly marked as duplicate of bug #216266. It looks more like a duplicate of bug #195434.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221525 in ubuntu "Hardy takes a long time to shut down, prints network manager error message (dup-of: 216266)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216266 in usplash "Usplash problem on shutdown." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195434 in gdm "Hardy alpha5: Shutting down GDM takes a long time." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195434
<InsClusoe> It will be great if somebody can confirm.
<InsClusoe> Hello... anybody there?
<kblin> hi folks
<secretlondon> james_w Just read your email re: testing. You make it sound like there is overlap between bug work and testing
<james_w> secretlondon: the one I sent a moment ago?
<secretlondon> james_w I don't think I'm experienced enough for that yet. I think my next step will be to do motu beginner type jobs
<secretlondon> james_w yes
<james_w> Can you explain how I gave that impression?
<james_w> The QA team does include people who work mainly on bugs, so I think there is an overlap.
<secretlondon> james_ w https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles, Kernel bug first-response, and the fact that you said the qa team live in -testing
<james_w> ah, true. There is definitely overlap I guess. I probably should have mentioned #ubuntu-bugs as well.
<james_w> Do you think I need to clarify something in the mail?
<secretlondon> I'm not exactly sure what the qa team do, that bug-control don't
<james_w> bugcontrol is supposed to be part of the wider QA team I think, even if it's not reflected in group memberships.
<secretlondon> james_w I wonder whether promoting the qa team on Ubuntu women may be too advanced. Most people on the list are users, not contributors. You seem to need to be a pretty strong contributor to be part of qa
<james_w> secretlondon: point taken. It's rare to get these roles outlined like this though, so I thought I would take advantage of that though.
<secretlondon> cool
 * secretlondon generally makes her own jobs, looking for unloved bits
<james_w> yep, that's a great way to do it.
<james_w> do you think a mention of bugcontrol in response to the mail would be a good thing?
<secretlondon> I think a mention of entry level stuff would be good
<secretlondon> bug control isn't entry level either
<secretlondon> and hug days as a good 1st step
<james_w> would you like to write something explaining about hug days, bugsquad and bugcontrol in response?
<secretlondon> okay, but I have to go out very soon
<secretlondon> I personally didn't know about the qa team, so it's useful for me!
<secretlondon> I've book marked their wiki pages
<james_w> great, thanks.
<james_w> I think the forums role doesn't require too much knowledge, certainly to get started.
<secretlondon> true
<secretlondon> but it's a big job I imagine
<james_w> oh yeah
<james_w> but even starting to do a little bit would be a great help. It seems like there's loads of information on the forums related to QA, and I'm not sure how much flows back.
<secretlondon> There is loads on unofficial channels. I see refs to bugs on twitter even
<secretlondon> james_w oh btw do you know what bzr error 104 is? I get it from the 5-a-day applet
<james_w> secretlondon: yeah, thekorn asked me about that, I don't know I'm afraid, I didn't think it gave any error codes over 4, but maybe I misunderstand.
<james_w> The traceback about not having an address associated with a name is weird as well, I assume you have no trouble accessing launchpad otherwise?
<secretlondon> okay. I think it may be my ISP
<secretlondon> I think bzr and vodafone may not be compatible, even though I've got rid of the filter
<secretlondon> james_w no problems at all
<secretlondon> unless it is confused by the fact that I use wvdial for connectivity
<secretlondon> but everything else copes, except nm
<james_w> it shouldn't be, but it's a possibility.
<james_w> can you "ssh bazaar.launchpad.net"?
<secretlondon> permission denied, ssh key error
<secretlondon> Launchpad user 'secret' doesn't have a registered SSH key
<secretlondon> secret is my login on this box
<james_w> secretlondon is your lp id?
<secretlondon> yes
<james_w> does "ssh secretlondon@bazaar.launchpad.net" work?
<secretlondon> Launchpad user 'secret' doesn't have a registered SSH key
<secretlondon> secret@celery:~$ ssh bazaar.launchpad.net -l secretlondon
<secretlondon> No shells on this server.
<secretlondon> Connection to bazaar.launchpad.net closed.
<secretlondon> secret@celery:~$ ssh secretlondon@bazaar.launchpad.net
<secretlondon> No shells on this server.
<secretlondon> Connection to bazaar.launchpad.net closed.
<james_w> secretlondon: that's ok, it only lets bzr log in for security, it shows that it works though, so I'm not sure what the problem is.
<secretlondon> ok
<freetown> it appears to me that ppp is broken on hardy heron. pppd does not update resolv.conf with the name server information it gets nor does it run ip-up.local or perhaps any of those scripts
<james_w> freetown: is there a bug reported in launchpad? Just telling us in here means that it will get lost and won't get acted upon
<freetown> looking
<freetown> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ppp/+bug/75218 seems to describe what i see but that was filed against 6.07 and marked undecided
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 75218 in ppp "ppp does not put nameservers into /etc/resolv.conf" [Undecided,New]
<freetown> is ubottu a bot?
<laga> yes
<freetown> ah
<freetown> francais, bugs. neat
<james_w> freetown: does it work if you install resolvconf?
<freetown> no bug report related to ip-up.local. I guess I will have to file one? But it appears to be related to pppd not running any scripts at all after establishing a connection.
<freetown> james_w, hold on
<|chris_t|> ?
<james_w> Is there a wiki page on debugging wireless driver problems?
<qense> I don't think so
<qense> we really should have such a page
<qense> more and more people are using wirelss
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager is reasonably helpful
<qense> but drivers are often kernel modules
<james_w> yup
<james_w> I'm going for lunch in a local cafe where wireless didn't work last time, so I want to debug it. I won't have a second machine, so I'm trying to load up on information first.
<qense> i think /var/log contains some useful information
<qense> lspci of course
<qense> dmidecode?
<qense> dmesg?
<james_w> I'
<james_w> I'll try them, thanks.
<kblin> ah, rats.
<kblin> I hate to file dups.
<freetown> james_w, after installing resolvconf, do i need to run pppoeconf again or something? if not...installing resolvconf does not fix the zero update resolv.conf by pppd problem
<freetown> james_w, file generated by resolvconf...but empty
<james_w> freetown: I don't know I'm afraid it was just mentioned in the bug report you linked to.
<james_w> have you tried running pppoeconf again?
<freetown> anybody here who understands the intricracies between pppd, pppoe, resolv.conf and resolvconf?
<ogra> freetown, is usepeerdns set in your config  ?
<ogra> (you dont need resolvconf installed, it will cause more headdaches than it solves)
<freetown> ogra, well, i did set it via pppoeconf
<ogra> freetown, /etc/ppp/peers/ has your peer configs, make sure to have usepeerdns in the provider file you use
<freetown> ogra, okay. i will check. however, can you explain why pppd does not run ip-up.local?
<ogra> it runs the scripts from /etc/ppp/ usually
<ogra> i dont think there is a .local
<freetown> ogra, if it did...it should have updated resolv.conf. .local is what you are recommended to use. ip-up checks for executable ip-up.local
<ogra> ls -l /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ogra> (pppd wont update it if its executable)
<freetown> coming
<ogra> or rather the usepeerdns script wont :)
<freetown> ogra, 644 permissions
<freetown> and userpeerdns is set in the provider file
<ogra> are you sure your providers dhcp sends dns data ?
<ogra> (one would expect so, but you never know)
<freetown> well, pppd logs down the name server ips from the isp...so...i take the answer to be yes?
<freetown> i think i should just add debug code to the ppp scripts just to see if they are run properly....
<ogra> ok
<ogra> do you have a /etc/ppp/resolv.conf file ?
<ogra> (thats what the usepeerdns script merges into /etc/resolv.conf actually)
<freetown> yes. and it is populated too
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> do you have a /etc/resolv.conf.pppd-backup file ?
<freetown> nada
<freetown> zip, zilch
<freetown> borken pppd?
<ogra> hmm, looks like something is wrong with the /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/0000usepeerdns script
<freetown> or maybe all scripts?
<ogra> nah
<ogra> it works as far as creating the /etc/ppp/resolv.conf file apparently
<freetown> strange, i do not see anything in the script that shows it creating that file?
<freetown> pppd creates that file and not the script right?
<ogra> USEPEERDNS=1 sudo /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/0000usepeerdns
<ogra> run that
<ogra> then check the /etc/resolv.conf file
<freetown> changed.
<freetown> borken pppd.
<freetown> it don't run no ip-up scripts
<ogra> well, we would have tons of bugs if that were the case
<freetown> which is why i am here :-D
<ogra> somehow your USEPEERDNS variable doesnt get set
<freetown> no resolv.conf updating and no ip-up.local execution
<kblin> freetown: on hardy?
<ogra> ip-up.local isnt used
<freetown> YES
<freetown> ogra, yes it is...if you create it.
<freetown> 'if [ -x /etc/ppp/ip-up.local ]; then' found in ip-up
<ogra> oh, right
<ogra> did you try to remove that ?
<freetown> no way
<freetown> i want that
<ogra> uepeerdns should definately suffice to update resolv.conf
<freetown> i need to update ddns on bootup
<kblin> ah, duh, I'm just using kppp myself, which updates resolv.conf on it's own
<freetown> ogra, yes i know. but pppd is borken because it does not appear to run ip-up at all.
<ogra> kblin, right, works here as well
<ogra> (no k here though :) )
<ogra> freetown, it does on other systems
<freetown> ogra, that is my point? it does not work on hardy >:(
<ogra> move your ip-up.local away (and remove crap loke the resolvconf script, it does more harm than helping) and then try again
<ogra> s/loke/like/
<ogra> i.e. get into a fresh state with everything
<ogra> i suspect your ip-up.local contains something that makes it break, lets check that :)
<freetown> ogra, i doubt my ip-up.local affects anything...
<ogra> well, easy to test
<freetown> i will move it PAST the run-parts okay?
<ogra> mv ip-up.local ip-up.local.bak
<ogra> make sure it doesnt get executed while testing
<freetown> so ip-up gets a go at ip-up.d and then ip-up.local
<ogra> does it work with the script removed ?
<freetown> ogra, yes it does.
<ogra> so lets find out why your script breaks it then :)
<ogra> can you paste it to a pastebin ?
<freetown> http://files.cjb.net/dynip/cjb-update.sh
<freetown> i just have a one liner that calls that script.
<ogra> heh
<freetown> similar to the clampmss script which is also a one liner
<ogra> have a look at the first line
<ogra> remove the space
<ogra> #! /bin/bash wont work :)
<freetown> doh. no wonder it runs from the command line but no via pppd.
<freetown> thnx
<ogra> :)
<freetown> but i guess it is do not use network-manager and use pppoeconf for now? :-D
<freetown> using network-manager to setup pppoe was a complete disaster
<freetown> i only got it working with pppoeconf
<ogra> i havent tried that every, my router doesnt have a gui (but runs hardy )
<freetown> ha! if my friend had a router, i wouldn't be here :-)
<freetown> hardy has no problems with dhcp :-)
<ogra> good
<freetown> but anyway, thanks. I think I will not  push too much on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/180535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180535 in gnome-system-tools "network settings; utter uselessness thereof for PPPoE" [Undecided,New]
<ogra> ah, well, its surely worth to push there, we were hoping NM 0.7 would be ready for hardy, but it wasnt
<freetown> oh, so that is what happened
<ogra> 0.7 is far advanced wrt static interfaces, ppp and the like
<freetown> i hear network-admin came from RH?
<ogra> no
<ogra> network-admin belongs to gnome-system-tools which was written by a spanish guy on his own
<ogra> (might be that RH hired him later though, not sure :) )
<freetown> can i quote you? :-D.
<ogra> heh
<freetown> some chap on the ubuntu channel claimed it was from RH
<freetown> but anywya
<freetown> thnx. i hope you get a...maintainer? for network-admin
<kblin> ogra: to be honest, it's hard to be less advanced for static interfaces ;)
<ogra> haha
<ogra> yeah
<freetown> :-)
<freetown> okay, night guys. thanks for your help
<ogra> enjoy
<bddebian> Boo
<iulian> Hello bddebian
<bddebian> Hi iulian
<gruber> If I change one data file in a patch is it necessary to install the whole package to test the patch or is it enough to just substitute the one changed file manually?
<qense> What the heck is this? bug 225266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225266 in bug-buddy "bug-buddy borked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225266
<Pici> how random
<bdmurray> I don't see anything else reported by them
<qense> (what does to bork mean?)
<bdmurray> ah, they have a question
<bdmurray> irreversibly damaged or broken
<qense> and SNAFU?
<Pici> qense: bork = broke, SNAFU = situation normal: all **** up  (!language|pici)
<qense> he complains that everything doesn't work like it had
<qense> wow, how informative
<qense> thx
<bdmurray> I found a question they asked in answers.launchpad.net
<qense> shall we ask for more information or mark it as invalid(like the reporter already said he thought we would do)?
<bdmurray> I think trying to make a connection to them might be a good idea
<bdmurray> However, you should look at their question, number 4337, to get some idea of where it might head
<qense> their?
<bdmurray> They asked a question at answers.launchpad.net
<qense> why are you saying they, them and their? :)
<qense> it doesn't look good :)
<qense> but I've signed the CoC :)
<bdmurray> I referring to the reporter of the bug-buddy bug you mentioned
<qense> but they? he isn't king I hope
<qense> he tries to speak like one though :D
<qense> He has a blog, mostly about politics: http://jcwinnie.biz/wordpress/
<qense> but it looks like it's composed with articles from all over the web
<qense> maybe he's an editor for NYT
<qense> not all his articles seem composed
<zir3> hello bugsquad
<zir3> i wanna say you if my problem is a bug but the thing is gonna that....
<zir3> i has installed the ubuntu 8.04 en another partition to my ubuntu 7.10
<qense> ok
<zir3> and the ubuntu 8.04 break my computer
<qense> in what way?
<zir3> i try with two archs and nothing the same problem
<zir3> my ubuntu 7.10 fly like a falcon... but 8.04 increment the temperature of my notebook to sky and kill it
<zir3> sorry my english but im a mexican Linux user
<qense> it's quite good :)
<qense> so the temperature of your laptop is uncontrolled?
<qense> and it becomes so high that your laptop eventually crashes?
<qense> that's very tricky in a country like mexico :)
<qense> I think it's a bug, but I'm not sure which package causes it
<qense> maybe the kernel, hal or gnome-power-manager
<qense> can you copy and paste the file /var/log/syslog in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<qense> and place the link you get here
<zir3> ok wait a momento please...
<zir3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9248/
<qense> ok, wait a sec
<zir3> i dont saw nothing interesting in that.... i was check it yesterday at night
<qense> ok
<qense> so this is the whole log? including the moment where it turns off because of the heat?
<qense> could you post /var/log/kern.log too ?
<zir3> ok
<zir3> my boos will kill me xD hahahahahahah
<qense> why?
<zir3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9250/
<zir3> because i should be working
<qense> bad you! :)
<qense> there is a gdm segfault just before the system turns off
<zir3> it's make th crash?
<qense> I don't know
<qense> it could be related
<qense> does your system freezes?
<qense> freeze*
<qense> at the end of almost half the times the computer was on gdm crashes
<qense> are you sure it has something to do with temperature?
<zir3> my system crash or freeze and i dont have nothing i wait a long long time and nothing, then turn off my notebook for force brute :p
<zir3> i dont sure is the temperature it was a conjeture....
<qense> my brother has something similar with his laptop
<qense> he has a packard bell mz35
<qense> what's your laptop?
<zir3> really i dont know what it's, but it's very molestous i wanna make ubuntu 8.04 my new system but i see if cant be possible ubuntu 7.10 it's my unique love
<zir3> well slacware too but this for my servers :p
<zir3> compaq v3417LA
<qense> do you have this issue at both versions(7.10 adn 8.04)?
<zir3> SEMPRON 3000+, 1.5 Ghz. RAM, BIOS updated
<zir3> nop i repeat you 7.10 fly excelent
<zir3> i just want update for fix a some problems but nothing important
<qense> ok, so it's probably the same bug my brother has
<qense> do you have a launchapd account?
<zir3> mmmmmmm not? :S
<qense> ok
<qense> I wanted to ask you to add the same information to bug 224782 as I already added to it(expect edid.bin)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224782 in linux "Ubuntu freezes randomly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224782
<qense> (wait :) edid.bin isn't included)
<qense> you can get lspci, dmidecode, dmesg by executing it as command
<zir3> i remember this same problem was happen me in ubuntu 7.10 for arch i386
<zir3> for this reason i install for arch 64 and zero problems
<qense> a similar bug indeed did occur in earlier versions of the kernel
<zir3> conclusion?... i married with 7.10 arch 64 :p ...or not?
<qense> can someone help me with bug 224782 by the way? I think it isn't complete, but my brother doesn't like it :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224782 in linux "Ubuntu freezes randomly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224782
<qense> zir3: I've reported your issue, thank you for telling it. Please keep an eye in the previously mentioned bug if you want to stay informed.
<zir3> yes dotn worry and thank you was a pleasure
<zir3> greetins from Merida, Yucatan. Mexico
<qense> :)
<qense> thank you for reporting thsi :)
<Gringo_> has anybody notices audio glitches in Hardy?
<Gringo_> i've been googling around and can't find anything
<Gringo_> but i've been able to reproduce the problem on 2 differend sound cards
<qense> there is a bug report about this in rhythmbox at launchpad
<Gringo_> qense: i'll check it out, tnx
<qense> what happened to the package manager???? bug 225308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225308 in aptitude "aptitude doesn't keep a log in Hardy" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225308
<qense> I don't a thing of his reply
<qense> is aptitude really so weird?
<gnomefreak> qense: depends what log you are looking for
<gnomefreak> qense: no need to log download but dpkg.log and dpkg.log.* has the setting up and installingof packages
<gnomefreak> qense: iirc term log has the downloading of packages
<LimCore> hello
<LaserJock> hi
<ffm> So, how long does it take for a bugcontrol app to be approved?
<LaserJock> specifically I think you want to become a member of the ubuntu-bugcontrol team
<LimCore> I noiced really high amount of bugs in 8.04, in example in compiz/3d desktop stuff.  What can we do have them fixed
<ffm> LimCore, Write patches.
<LimCore> ffm: probably thoes bugs are resolved by upstream
<LaserJock> LimCore: helping to report and triage bugs certainly helps
<LimCore> I report them, how to "traige"? any good manuyal on this?
<ffm> !triage | LimCore
<ubottu> Factoid triage not found
<ffm> LimCore, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<LimCore> how about adding a form with ubuntu version etc directyl to bug submit form?  and having part of it auto filled in and/or remembered in cookies?
<ffm> LimCore, File a bug in launchpad itself asking for it!
<bdmurray> A lot of that information is automatically gathered if you use apport to report your bug about Ubuntu
<ffm> bdmurray, hey, you're the person who admins bugcontrol, right?
<bdmurray> ffm: that's correct
<ffm> bdmurray, have you reviewed my application?
<bdmurray> ffm: I'm afraid I haven't yet.  I've been busy doing verification for some stable release updates
<ffm> bdmurray, oh, kk. that's definitely more important.
<ffm> bdmurray, How exactly do you guys do QA on those?
<bdmurray> We've some information written up at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PerformingSRUVerification
<bdmurray> but we could always use more people testing packages in -proposed and making sure they work weel
<bdmurray> err, well
<LaserJock> bdmurray: I've kinda been wondering about that
<bdmurray> LaserJock: which part of that?
<LaserJock> I'm sort of in Universe SRU mode right now looking at policy and how we can improve our ability to get SRUs done quickly and efficiently
<ligemeget> bdmurray are you here?
<ligemeget> heh, obviously yes
<ligemeget> bdmurray, we were speaking about the Danish translation of the graphical bootloader a couple of days ago, yes?
<LaserJock> one of the things that's most difficult about SRUs is to get enough users to really do good testing
<LaserJock> often times in Universe we have niche software or bugs that have pretty complicated test cases
<bdmurray> I'm with you
<LaserJock> bdmurray: it stuck me the other day that maybe we can use something like the iso QA tracker
<bdmurray> ligemeget: that sounds a bit familiar
<LaserJock> where each SRU has a page that has the test case steps and has buttons for "didn't work" or "works fine"
<bdmurray> so similar to mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com ?
<ligemeget> bdmurray, oops.. I was going to ask you to upload it but I just noticed that I have upload privileges as well so I can do that myself
<ligemeget> Nevermind :)
<LaserJock> bdmurray: basically yes
<LaserJock> bdmurray: it would need a bit of tweaking to work with SRUs, but I wonder if that kind of thing would allow use to promot SRU testing more
<bdmurray> LaserJock: I think the issue is communicating with package users that there is a new package to test w/o them being subscribed to all the bug mail more or less.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> taking that testing away from bug reports
<LaserJock> sometimes if the bug report is rather involved users may not even know exactly what to test
<bdmurray> well, that was the point of having a "TEST CASE" in the description
<LaserJock> besides the fact that they need to know that the bug report exists in the first place
<LaserJock> yes, although I think it's still fairly easy to for some users to get confused
<bdmurray> it's too bad you can't subscribe to feeds of bug searches
<bdmurray> like all gpsbabel verification-needed bugs
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> what if we had a Main/Universe SRU feed?
<bdmurray> that might work, perhaps using the hardy-changes mailing list?
<LaserJock> so when a package enters -proposed a feed item is created
<bdmurray> because -proposed packges so up there
<bdmurray> s/so/show/
<LaserJock> that has a link to the bug, the Test Case maybe even
<LaserJock> well, it would have to be *-changes but yeah
<bdmurray> I think having feeds like that would be a good start
<bdmurray> and there is a launchpad bug about feeds for searches
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> I was thinking of having a more SRU-specific feed
<LaserJock> rather SRU testers-specific feed
<ffm> Ok, can someone upload bug/review #223922 to hardy-proposed?
<ffm> Ok, can someone upload/review bug #223922 to hardy-proposed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223922 in gnome-vfs "gnome-vfs hardcodes to firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223922
<bdmurray> LaserJock: right what I was thinking was that if that bug got resolved people could subscribe to bugs tagged as verification-needed
<LaserJock> bdmurray: yeah, that would probably be helpful
<LaserJock> bdmurray: you got any other helpful ideas about how to get more testers? :-)
<bdmurray> I've one idea but I'm not sure how technically feasible it is from an archive admin point of view
<LaserJock> oh?
<bdmurray> something as simple as ack'ing tests in the changelog
<bdmurray> er testers!
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> yeah, that's tricky
<LaserJock> since packages are copied
<bdmurray> Right, that's what I'd thought
<LaserJock> it used to be we actually reuploaded to -updates
<LaserJock> and in that case we could do that
<LaserJock> but with all the fancy Soyuz goodies we don't do that anymore ;-)
<LimCore> the #ubuntu-bugs-announce seems to be broken.. any plans to fix :) ?
<janba> Hi
<janba> could someone take a look at #110975 and tell me if this is a valid bug or not ?
<secretlondon> bug #110975
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 110975 in ubuntu-meta "Install CD should include samba" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110975
<secretlondon> janba: it's a wishlist bug, I've just set it as such
<janba> Ok for wishlist. Thx
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-02
<James500> I have a debdiff for a bug in a multiverse package - how do I report it?
<secretlondon> attach it to the bug
<secretlondon> and then subscribe universe sponsors
<James500> to a Launchpad bug report?
<secretlondon> yes
<James500> thanks, bug report submitted
<Laibsch> ﻿I wonder why anki which is in Debian is not in intrepid.  bug 145007
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 145007 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] anki" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145007
<Laibsch> Same goes for latest version of apt-cacher-ng which is 0.1.9 in intrepid and 0.1.13 in debian
<Laibsch> Am I misunderstanding something?
<RAOF> Laibsch: I don't _think_ the autosync has been turned on yet?
<ogra> well, MOM is runing
<ogra> and the toolchian is in place
<Laibsch> Ah, I see
<Laibsch> I saw intrepid and immediately assumed the sync had been already done
<Laibsch> So, I guess I need to be a bit more patient and things should fall into place
<ogra> autosync should start soon
<yuriy> ah the bot is broken
 * yuriy was wondering why he didn't have a pile of bugs to look through
<mr-russ> hi, does php have a upstream tracker attachement in launchpad?
<james_w> it looks like "php" is registered
<mr-russ> I got error when I put a bug URL in.
<mr-russ> http://bugs.php.net/44890
<mr-russ> Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL
<james_w> hmm, I'm not sure then
<mr-russ> okay, I'll add the URL as a comment.  I have no idea how to add the php bug tracker, it's not a standard one I recognise.
<james_w> mr-russ: once one of the experts is up we can get it done properly
<mr-russ> bug no is: 218891
<mr-russ> I may not be up when they get up.  Good old Australia in the middle of know where :)
<james_w> thanks for the info, I'll relay it to them
<gnomefreak> can anyone please try to reproduce bug 224966 ? no matter how hard i try i cant do it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224966 in gdm "X/GDM crash (segfault) by firefox using nVidia 169.12 drivers" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224966
<laga> gnomefreak: works fine in kubuntu hardy, w/o compiz.
<gnomefreak> thanks i think its something that he did :(
<gnomefreak> wish i could prove it though without a shadow of a doubt
<kahrytan> Hello
<kahrytan> Should I change the title for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220952 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220952 in mandriva "Out of Range for 800x600 full screen games" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<persia> kahrytan: As the issue seems to be about lack of support for a specific display model, changing the title might make it clearer to bug reviewers.
<kahrytan> like to 'Xorg Config Needed for Viewsonic VA1916W"
<persia> That certainly seems to encapsulate the issue more clearly.
<kahrytan> I dont know the name of templates for displayconfig-gtk
<james_w> kahrytan: Hi. I've been meaning to ask you about that bug. Are you using displayconfig-gtk, or are you using "System->Preferences->Screen Resolution"?
<kahrytan> james_w,  gtk applet doesnt do much at all. displayconfig-gtk doesnt recognized the monitor so its generic.
<james_w> kahrytan: sorry? I don't understand your answer.
<kahrytan> james_w,  in short, both. Niether work.
<james_w> In 8.04 the program that is run by "System->Preferences->Screen Resolution" changed, so displayconfig-gtk isn't right if you are using that.
<kahrytan> displayconfig-gtk doesnt know what it is so its generic. And its not listed at all
<kahrytan> and that Screen Resolution thing sucks royally. doesnt do anything useful
<kahrytan> The only thing it is useful  is changging resolution and thats it
<kahrytan> Ubuntu doesnt detect the monitor and even know what it is.
<kahrytan> james_w,  Why you ask?
<james_w> just to get the bug to the right plave
<james_w> place, I mean.
<kahrytan> So, What is your job
<james_w> does that matter?
<kahrytan> I changing title to "X Support needed for Viewsonic VA1916W"
<kahrytan> or you got better one?
<james_w> sounds good. I don't know where that needs to be included, but it's not displayconfig-gtk or gnome-display-properties, so I've invalidated that task.
<kahrytan> Why?
<james_w> they just get the information from X, and then tell it to tweak things.
<kahrytan> How about, put it where Ubuntu can detect it and configurate X properly so it full screen games can be played?
<james_w> I can't speak for displayconfig-gtk, but gnome-display-properties certainly has no idea of the quirks of a particular monitor.
<kahrytan> X is right place.
<kahrytan> Xorg
<james_w> yes, and there is still a task open for that, I was just explaining why I closed it for displayconfig-gtk
<kahrytan> But if it existed in the monitor list then people can use it to configured xorg.conf
<james_w> yeah, but displayconfig-gtk is deprecated, and it's much better if X can do it all by itself.
<kahrytan> Gutsy X did fine with it.
<kahrytan> it's the version in Hardy that sucks
<kahrytan> Why is displayconfig deprecated?  is there better tool to configure Xorg.conf?
<kahrytan> NV driver detected it just fine, btw.
<laga> vim
<laga> scnr.
<james_w> The plan is to move it all in to X
<kahrytan> That explains the lack of support for this monitor. Someone forgot to add it?
<james_w> I've no idea. I doubt that every monitor is listed
<james_w> I imagine that the monitor is just reporting what it can handle incorrectly or in a strange way.
<kahrytan> james_w,  again, NV driver did fine with it
<kahrytan> james_w, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14028337/NV_Output_Xorg.log
<james_w> so it's a problem with the nvidia driver?
<james_w> "Confirmed aka Tested and Broken for both Nvidia and NV drivers. "
<kahrytan> not exactly
<kahrytan> NV still adds bad rates to modelines.
<kahrytan> But detects alright.
<kahrytan> are they trying to do away with xorg.conf too?
<james_w> bdmurray: Hi. When you get a minute can you do any necessary magic to add http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=44890 as the upstream watch of bug 218891?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218891 in php5 "converting some doubles to strings yields trailing colon" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218891
<james_w> bdmurray: or is it that lp needs to add support for dealing with the php tracker?
<james_w> kahrytan: yes, in most cases, it would still be used as a way to change things if needed (driver etc.).
<kahrytan> james_w, Thats a really bad idea.
<kahrytan> Unless X developers want to keep on top of every single hardware ever created past, present, and future.
<james_w> that's their plan.
<james_w> I'm going to get lunch now, back later.
<kahrytan> Yeah bad idea
<kahrytan> really bad.
<kahrytan> They should focus on other things.
<kahrytan> otherwise, bugs like this will continue to happen forever.
<bddebian> Boo
<jaredbuck> hey. what's up?
<niekie> Woei!
<niekie> Err.. wrong chan.
<thekorn> I got an additional slot today in the openweek, does anybody have suggestions on how to fill this extra hour?
<qense> a Q&A hour about bug triaging/managing? Explain who can set what, what's the purpose of milestones, why you shouldn't mark duplicates as invalid
<qense> what teams you have to join
<qense> what you ahve to do before you're a bug triager
<gaurav> ^ that would help me :)
<james_w> hi thekorn. I like the libnotify support in the applet, thanks.
<qense> yes, that's a nice feature
<thekorn> sounds like a plan, so if anybody who is more experienced in bug triaging and maybe more involved into the whole process have some time in the 16.00 UTC hour, feel free to join the session
<qense> I can help a bit
 * thekorn waves to james_w 
 * thekorn hugs qense 
<qense> :)
<qense> it's already 16:08 here, but still two hours until it's 16:00 UTC
<jaredbuck> it's a little after 7 am in my neck of the woods.
<gnomefreak> 10 here
<qense> thekorn: When I upgraded my fathers computer to hardy the upgrade programs removed the five-a-day program. I think this was done because the repository containing the tool was (temporally) disabled. But is this a bug in five-a-day or in the updater? I don't like it when programs I'm using are removed during an upgrade. ;)
<qense> pedro is also having a talk about the bugsquad tomorrows
<thekorn> qense, I'm by no means a packaging magician, i've no clue, the simpliest answer for me is: it's the updater ;)
<thekorn> but feel free to open a bugreport and add a five-a-day task and we can try to sort it out
<qense> I think I'm going to do that
<qense> but what's the package for the updater?
<thekorn> not sure, maybe update-manager
<james_w> qense: did you grab the logs from the upgrade?
<qense> I'm grabbing them at the moment
<james_w> cool, let us know and we can have a log
<james_w> s/log/look/
<qense> ah
<qense> the package had a broken dep on libbonobo2-bin
<qense> it was a dependency op the applet, which was a dependecy of the program tiself
<qense> it's probably already solved
<afflux> morning
<qense> hello
<jaredbuck> good morning.
<MightyTweek> morning!
<afflux> yippie, bughelper session in ~15 mins
<thekorn> good morning afflux, how are you doing today ;)
<afflux> thekorn: I'm fine, could sleep longer than estimated ;)
<jaredbuck> and it's a double dose of bughelper too - two hrs today.
<afflux> oh right
<jaredbuck> yeah. and jcastro's having a q and a session right after.
 * afflux will start reading the python packaging logs from yesterday evening
<jaredbuck> too technical for me, that.  i read the kde 4 and podcast logs :)
<james_42> where will the bughelper session be held?
<afflux> #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<afflux> argh, not -chat
<james_42> afflux: thanks
<qense> thekorn: gl ;)
<thekorn> ;)
<qense> the next hugday at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad isn't right I suppose
<qense> unless we're going to wait for another year
<afflux> that was the wrong button :(
<ScottK> bdmurray: Would you please emphasize/add as needed in your documentation the bugsquad people should leave sync/merge bugs alone?
<ScottK> Stuff like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wammu/+bug/225669/+activity interferes with our MOTU workflow.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225669 in wammu "Please sync wammu 0.26-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New]
<afflux> ScottK steals my suggestions!
<persia> Nah.  It's called "relaying good ideas".  It's collaboration.
<afflux> oh. ;)
<ScottK> Actually, I think another good rule would be for bugsquad not to touch any bug that has ubuntu-universe-sponsors, ubuntu-main-sponsors, or ubuntu-archive subscribed.
<ScottK> My first plan was to hunt down the individual in question and explain it to him, but he's not on IRC right now, so I decided to work on a more systematic approach.
<afflux> (possibly related:) IMHO our guidelines should be far more visible to new LP users. Lots of users just set bug states without knowing what "fix committed" actually means. Same thing for assignments
<qense> yeah, we should integrate it somehow
<qense> maybe we should actually use the help system
<qense> I've written this as stock reply for Brainstorm bugs: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9509/
<afflux> hum, that's not really close to the bug interface imho. I learnt about the help system quite some time after I started using LP
<qense> do you think it's good enough?
<ScottK> qense: Personally I'm not a fan of stock replies.  They come across as impersonal and are counter to the idea of Ubuntu being Linux for human beings.
<jaredbuck> me either.
<qense> yeah, I don't use them very often. Almost never actually. ;) But it's a task on the ToDo list, I think at least someone wants to use it.
<persia> Just because someone wants to avoid thinking by using a stock reply doesn't mean they should be encouraged.
<qense> :D
<qense> I think ti would be good to discuss with bdmurray if stock replies are really needed
<qense> because (almost?) everypne here says (s)he doesn't use it
<afflux> they were useful for me when I started triaging.
<afflux> I still use some of them to get the "best" wording, since I'm a non-native englishspeaker and I sometimes have to check gramar or similar stuff.
<afflux> that does not mean I copy+paste them and click "submit" but rather take parts, adjust them to fit the needs in the respective bug and so on
<qense> they are indeed a good guideline
<james_w> I think recommending that you tweak the wording each time or similar would take away most of the impersonal nature.
<persia> afflux: That's a good point.  The stock replies can definitely be useful for people learning English.  It's hard to balance it right, and would likely benefit (as with so much else) from more, and better, documentation.
<qense> we could also make checklists for everycase
<qense> so you know what to include
<james_w> however, ask someone that deals with hundreds of bugs whether they are useful in some circumstances.
<afflux> exactly
<qense> pedro!
<persia> james_w: TO a certain degree, I agree, but on the days that I've gone over 100 bugs triaged, I've tended to type roughly the same thing in every case, but could rarely cut & paste, as each bug is a little different.
 * persia can never get above about 25 unless focusing on vertical triage: lots of bugs in the same category
 * afflux recommends https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080425, there are plenty left and most of them are easy to check off ;)
<ScottK> I see utility is saying the reply should be along these lines and include these elements.
<james_w> maybe I'm wrong then, I've just seen stock replies used for things like duplicates from people like pedro who triage loads of bugs.
<ScottK> Particularly in the case of duplicates, I think it's important to encourage people to learn and continue to contribute.  I think that's more important that have the bug database more accurate.  Stock replies are not as a rule encouraging to receive.
<ScottK> Even if he has a basic stock answer, it should still be adjusted for the situation and not just reused verbatim.
<persia> I am frequently bothered by finding bugs with the duplicate stock reply and no duplicate marker.  I think it's almost better to have a duplicate marker with no comment.
<afflux> persia: not sure. I'm subscribed to a bug with a fairly big number of duplicates and some of them had no comment but just the marker, resulting in people commenting on every bug but the master
<bdmurray> ScottK: you said bug 225669 right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225669 in wammu "Please sync wammu 0.26-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225669
<persia> afflux: Maybe.  My bother is when I get bugmail saying something is a duplicate with no pointer to the master, as it means I would have to repeat someone else's work in order to follow the thread.
<ScottK> Yes.
<bdmurray> And the bug shouldn't be confirmed?
<ScottK> bdmurray: The fundamental problem is bugsquad really shouldn't try to 'improve' these workflow bugs.
<bdmurray> ScottK: Well these aren't even really bug reports per se.
<ScottK> bdmurray: No.  Because for a sync request confirmed means that a MOTU has reviewed it and agrees a sync is the correct thing to do.
<ScottK> Exactly.
<persia> bddebian: Right, but LP is also used for workflow.
<afflux> persia: ah yes
<Konam> The package gnome-subtitles isn't working as expected on my system. It crash when I try to create a new sub and doesn't open subs that I already have on my hdd
<bdmurray> I've mixed feelings about sync requests even being in the bug tracker.
<persia> bdmurray: I can agree with that, but it's where the archive admins want them for now.  There's the same issue with MainInclusionReports, merges, etc.
<bdmurray> So then bug triagers should not touch - MIR, sync requests, merges and needs-packaging bugs?
<qense> maybe we should create a separate website for merge/sync requests?
<persia> Probably also promotion/demotion bugs, and remove-from-archive bugs.
<persia> qense: As long as you have all of subscriptions, LP-authentication, LP-teams, and ability to directly interact with Soyuz, that sounds like a good idea.
<qense> if it would be in python you can just use the lp module
<persia> Well, except for the interact-with-Soyuz bit.
<qense> oh
<ScottK> qense: A lot of this used to be tracked on the wiki, but it didn't scale.
<bdmurray> My concern is asking people to come help triage bugs excpets for a,b,c,d and sometimes e.
<ScottK> bdmurray: I think a simple rule is to look and see who's subscribed.  uus/ums/ubuntu-archive/motu-release/ubuntu-release/ubuntu-mir bugs should all be left alone.
<qense> can't the LP devs create some automated marker to make this more clear?
<ScottK> Even if there are issues in those bugs, it's a safe bet someone more experienced is/will look at the bug.
<persia> What about ubuntu-sru/motu-sru?  Does their workflow get interrupted by changes, or is it better integrated with bugsquad?
<persia> qense: Yes, but not soon.  See e.g. bug #180388 as an example of one of those sorts of things
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180388 in malone "Please add status "patched" in bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180388
<qense> it would be great if bugs in specific packages would get a certain flag
<persia> bug #179857 covers some of the issues as well.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 179857 in malone "Package sponsorships involve awkward bugtracker machinations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179857
<bdmurray> persia: I don't think so as bugs going through SRU are at Confirmed / Triaged state and most mistakes happen to New bugs.
<persia> bdmurray: I think you're probably right.  I also think the SRU teams are more integrated with their use of bug status as those tend not to be workflow bugs.
<qense> What should we do with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Triaging ? I haven't had time for it lately and I have to admit that I've also forgotten it.
<bdmurray> I thought there was a fair bit of overlap with it and debugging procedures
<qense> yes, that's true
<bdmurray> For example if you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager there is a section for Forwarding Upstream although it isn't necessary
<qense> there is also a group of wiki pages about upstream bug trackers
<qense> I think we should merge those three groups into one
<bdmurray> It had been my thought that each package, or subsystem, would have a landing page like that
<qense> that was also my though
<qense> but the upstream peopel didn't reply to my email
<qense> (except for the libmtp people)
<bdmurray> I think some packages will point to the same upstream page so have the upstream page separate makes sense to me
<bdmurray> However, we could setup an include to make it all on one page
<qense> but does the include function already work?
<qense> I know there is a marco for that but I don't know if it's already enabled
<bdmurray> Yes, if you look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags you can see network-manager and update-manager tags included
<qense> wouldn't it be better to create pages like http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Package/* and let that pacakge contain all information we have/need about that package
<qense> of course the tags should also be held at Bugs/tags to keep an overview
<bdmurray> Having Bugs/Package/* makes sense and is easier to remember than DebuggingPackage.  I think we'd need to setup redirects though as a fair number of bug reports point to the existing wiki pages
<qense> I'd say that we should make the old/current pages redirect to the new one
<qense> but it will be a lot of work to gather all information about all packages
<bdmurray> right, so looking at the packages with the greatest number of bugs first makes sense to me
<qense> are we going to use the packages launchpad uses?
<bdmurray> What do you mean exactly?
<qense> in lp you have different names like gnome-system-utils instead of users-admin
<qense> I think ti would be the best idea to use gnome-system-utils to limit the amount of work needed
<james_w> qense: that's the "source" package name, and it's what developers tend to refer to the package as, so I would suggest sticking with that.
<james_w> if there are packages that are not at all obvious we could set up redirects.
<bdmurray> Ah, yes naming it the same as the Launchpad package makes sense but maybe we should also add a user-admin page that redirects to the package name
<qense> how are we going to gather all the data?
<qense> it's quite a lot of work that needs to be done
<bdmurray> The information about how to treat a package?  I think it'll need to happen manually.
<qense> yes
<qense> I think we need to create some kind of ToDo list where people can assign themselves to a package
<qense> is there a way to export a list of packages from LP?
<bdmurray> I think we should focus on ones widely used and with lots of bugs first rather than looking at every package in LP
<qense> but we need to keep track of what's done at some way
<highvoltage> howdy! anyone around?
<bdmurray> I could probably get that list
<qense> hello highvoltage
<qense> ok
<highvoltage> hey qense
<highvoltage> if a bug is resolved in hardy, and the bug was filed against gutsy, then the bug can be resolved right?
<highvoltage> refering to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-themes-ubuntu/+bug/136686 in particular
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136686 in firefox-themes-ubuntu "Firefox Human theme needs a resync with human-icon-theme" [Low,New]
<qense> yeah, that can probablu
<qense> bdmurray: shall I create the page directly or do you think it would be better to wait for the list?
<bdmurray> qense: which page? we've talked about quite a few things recently
<qense> a starting page for Bugs/Packages, the progress page for this and maybe a start with the content
<bdmurray> I think talking about it with the whole team on the mailing list would be a good idea.
<qense> ok
<qense> I'll try to write a summary of what we've just discussed and mail it to it.
<qense> bugcontrol or bugsquad?
<bdmurray> bugsquad I think
<qense> ok
<afflux> good night
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-03
<frojasg> hi guys
<bdmurray> hello frojasg
<frojasg> i have a question
<bdmurray> okay
<frojasg> recently i following  this guide for install cyrus imap in hardy
<frojasg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cyrus
<frojasg> and don't work .... i can't make a connection with the server
<frojasg> i thinks maybe be a bug for hardy .... because in gutsy work without problem
<frojasg> but i don't know very well, what it's the problem
<bdmurray> hmm
<bdmurray> so you can't telnet to the local host?
<frojasg> no ... throw this error "BYE Fatal error: can't write proc file"
<bdmurray> hmm, I'll try and recreate it in a bit
<frojasg> thanks a lot bdmurray
<frojasg> bdmurray: i fix the problem
<frojasg> anyway ... the package have a bug ... have the wrong privilege  in /var/spool/cyrus and /var/lib/cyrus
<danage> hey, can someone fix the firefox-crash-on-flash bug please?
<crimsun> danage: 192888?
<danage> yes!
<crimsun> danage: for hardy, about as much as can be done already has been.
<danage> oww
<danage> deinstalling pulseaudio doesn't help though i read?
<crimsun> danage: you need to tell me more about your specific configuration.
<danage> i have ff3 b5 plus libflashsupport
<crimsun> that bug has way too many responses; most of them are completely irrelevant to the issue at hand (which is the symptom described in the subject of the bug report)
<crimsun> and is your install amd64 or i386?
<danage> i386
<crimsun> you have several options, then.
<danage> yes i agree and that's why i never started to try solving is, because a lot of the solutions seemed to contradict each others
<crimsun> 1) remove libflashsupport and change pulseaudio's /etc/pulse/default.pa config.
<crimsun> 2) use the modified nspluginwrapper deb with support for i386.
<crimsun> 3) remove flashplugin-nonfree altogether.
<danage> what would you recommend?
<danage> i do want flash
<danage> doesn't have to be nonfree
<danage> if you say the oss flash is ok, i can use that
<crimsun> um, well, I'm a bit biased, since I've spent a tremendous amount of time triaging that bug and making workarounds.
<danage> not biased, but the best person to ask i would say
<crimsun> the one with the least amount of fallout is likely (2).
<danage> ok to you have url with instructions?
<crimsun> no, but there's bound to be one in that bug report
<crimsun> frankly I think that the instability is unfortunate and that we should work around it by adapting pulseaudio's /etc/pulse/default.pa config.
<danage> i can't find it
<crimsun> a great many applications broke by way of our having PA grab raw hw:
<danage> i saw a blueprint "solve linux sound woes altogether once and for all"
<danage> i would TOTALLY support that :)
<crimsun> yeah, that's utter bunk, because no one can do that.
<danage> why not?
<crimsun> we already have to support legacy systems - both OSS/Free, and ALSA, and OSSv4.x - and regardless how one considers it, any approach will break someone's install.
<danage> well, we all have to make sacrifices
<danage> people with "legacy" install will have to adapt
<crimsun> it's very simple to say that when one doesn't have to make the choice or triage the bugs.
<danage> haha, yes
<crimsun> I'll be committing backend packaging changes to bzr pretty soon that make it possible to drop in any one of OSSv4.x and ALSA and have things work fairly well (i.e., some stuff will break, but I'll try to clean up the mess as much as possible)
<danage> cool
<danage> sounds like a good solution
<crimsun> no, it sounds like a PITA.
<crimsun> unfortunately, there will never be One True Way.
<danage> compromise, then
<danage> btw, can you enlighten me on backports? is that the way to keep hardy updating?
<bdmurray> frojasg: it'd be good to report that then if it hasn't been reported already
<crimsun> danage: "the" way?  I don't know.
<crimsun> danage: I don't know your use cases or requirements, for starters.
<danage> for the average user that wants to benefit from continuing bugfixes and development
<danage> (=my case) :)
<frojasg> bdmurray: ok, now i going to report it ... ﻿again  thanks a lot :D
<crimsun> danage: i.e., you plan to retain 8.04 but wish to have newer versions of packages from what-will-become-8.10?  Then yes, backports is probably your best bet.
<danage> or can i do distro upgrade already?
<crimsun> I really, strongly recommend that you do not dist-upgrade to intrepid currently.
<danage> :) ok
<danage> then, backports it is for now
<gravemind> hey, this bug is keeping me from upgrading to hardy, what should I do? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/222278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222278 in update-manager "upgrade hangs in checkViewDepends()" [Medium,Triaged]
<danage> thanks crimsun
<tbielawa> does bughelper work for anyone running hardy?
<iulian> G'morning
<nikolaj> Hi, I'm total new... So is this forum too add the bug you find in Ubuntu?
<jpatrick> nikolaj: you can file one at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<nikolaj> <jpatrick> Thanks I will read it now
<nikolaj> <jpatrick> it say's that you must be loged on
<jpatrick> nikolaj: yes, register on Launchpad first
<nikolaj> The bug I found Bug #226073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226073 in amsn "It crash when you change display image on ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226073
<qense> hello
<iulian> Hey qense
<qense> are there already many new important bugs reported in hardy after the release?
<qense> do you think bug 225326 contains enough information? I can't find that much in kern.log Maybe it would be good to try the debuggin mode
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225326 in hibernate "X Windows blank after resume from hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225326
<mrooney> bdmurray: around, by any chance?
<Salumu> hi persia, could you make any comments about how gdb works when attached on a running process?
<persia> Salumu: I'm not deeply familiar with that, but I'm haoppy to answer questions.
<Salumu> persia, right, I was attending the OpenWeek session you made, and I wanted to know more about how to prevent a program from being debugged
<persia> Preventing a program from being debugged?  Why would you want to do that?
<Salumu> In case I'd like to prevent people from reverse engineering it for instance
<Salumu> I heard that some people use debuggers to learn more about how a program works
<awalton__> Salumu, anything they could learn from a debugger they could learn from the code itself.
<awalton__> code armoring/obfuscation is completely a different issue.
<pochu> unless he doesn't intend to release the code...
<Salumu> pochu is right, I assume that I didn't intend to release the code indeed
<Salumu> awalton__, do you have any hints on code armoring?
<awalton__> other than google is your friend, not really.
<awalton__> it's not a very widely practiced thing I don't think.
<awalton__> you see it more in .net/java/byte-code interpreted languages though
<Salumu> awalton__, thanks for the hints :)
<afflux> morning
<afflux> waaaaaaaaaaaaaah. I gotta end my life :(. I just lost my old home partition by backing it up on an encrypted partition and formatting the partition that contained the keyfile. That's the price for working while actually sleeping.
<persia> afflux: Are you sure you're encryption is that annoying?  You might be able to recover your data with about six months of brute-force analysis (unless you picked a truly huge key size), and you might get lucky.
 * persia is guessing that your current life expectancy > 6 months, as part of the relative cost/benefit analysis
<afflux> hehe
<afflux> persia: not sure. It's aes-lrw-benbi using a password longer than 20 chars and all kind of special chars (in the ASCII range though)
<afflux> note that I have a password in it, but didn't use it since about 2 years (because of the keyfile) so I just can't recall it
<persia> That's likely less than 160 bits.  About 10^16 permutations.  Depends on how many permutations your hardware can do a second: there's about 6/7 of 10^5 seconds in a day, so if you can get 10^10 permutations, you ought get in within a week or so.
<persia> (errr...  10^10 permutations/sec)
<afflux> could be worth a try
<persia> Umm.  Sorry, 10^19.  You want to get at last 10^12 permutations/second to get back in a reasonable timeframe.
<persia> (or maybe it's late for me, and I can't do math: ask a calculator how long it will take once you find out how fast you can hack it)
<afflux> will do
<afflux> persia: ugh. did 50 test runs, took ~90secs :(
<persia> afflux: That's not fast enough :(
<afflux> not really
<persia> (unless you get really lucky)
<persia> You might get more speed by digging out the handler, and using that as a code base, rather than scripting something.  Feed the challenge-response directly, and pull any timeout or delay code.
<nealmcb> bdmurray: re: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekhardy/ReportBugs2 - there is  link there to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/reportbug-ng/+bug/175508 - perhaps the wiki writer thought the session would be about the tool, which I guess was not the case, but can someone change the importance of that bug?  As several have pointed out, it isn't a wishlist item
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175508 in reportbug-ng "reportbug-ng reports bugs to Debian instead of Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> nealmcb: interesting, thanks
<nealmcb> bdmurray: thanks for your talk!
<bdmurray> nealmcb: thanks, I hope it was useful
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-04
<mohbana_> hey guys my system just totally froze, i had to hit the reset button.  can i find out why it froze?
<Nafallo> if it had time to write to the logs, yes.
<mohbana_> where do i find that/
<Nafallo> /var/log/
<mohbana_> what exactly am i looking for?
<mohbana_> any idea?
<mohbana_> ???
<snap-l> mohbana_: Well, you're looking for logs around the time in which it froze
<snap-l> kernel and messages would be a good place to start
<mark2> mohbana_: You can get to the logs in Gnome through Administration/ system log. Look through the log for fatal error
<snap-l> Generally, though, when a system freeze, there's few if any errors that get logged.
<mohbana_> could this be it 'May  4 00:03:58 mohamed-desktop kernel: [15913.124584] npviewer.bin[14350]: segfault at 0 rip f739e415 rsp ffdb2484 error 4'?
<snap-l> Is it near midnight where you are?
<mohbana_> 1:30
<crimsun> that shouldn't be sufficient to bring down a machine, however.
<mrooney> does anyone know if responses to bugcontrol applications should be to the list, or bdmurray, or both?
<rpedro__> anyone around?
<mrooney> hi rpedro__
<rpedro__> I tried enabling the hardy-proposed repo, but I still don't get the kernel patched with bug #188226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188226
<rpedro__> nevermind, the mirror for my country was not totally synced :) switched to the main mirror and it is there
<mrooney> great!
<rpedro__> :)
<LaserJock> anybody around who's familiar with python-launchpad-bugs?
<mcisbackuk> Hi all, I'm having a MAJOR problem installing Xubuntu on a 233MHz PC with 64 MB RAM and 10 GB HD old PC. I've got so far after 5 hours, but for the past 2-3 hours its been 'configuring language-pack-en-base' it's hung, although the hard drive is going......any ideas??
<the_d0ct0r> Is it still hanging?
<mcisbackuk> yes ty:)
<mcisbackuk> Hi all, I'm having a MAJOR problem installing Xubuntu on a 233MHz PC with 64 MB RAM and 10 GB HD old PC. I've got so far after 5 hours, but for the past 2-3 hours its been 'configuring language-pack-en-base' it's hung, although the hard drive is going......any ideas??
<qense> is the computer still responding
<qense> ?
<mcisbackuk> Yes, the hard drive is going, its just been stuck on that for ell over 2 hours now...
<qense> what's at the end of the file /var/log/messages ?
<qense> or /var/log/syslog
<mcisbackuk> cant access it while using alternate install....or i don't know how...
<mcisbackuk> i know this is a bug channel, but how is it actually going to run, GUI or text??
<qense> GUI
<qense> I suppose
<qense> unless you're using the server cd
<qense> or selected the text-mode option
<mcisbackuk> qense: OK kewl well thanks for the help i'll have a look around see if i can sort it out...thnks again!!
<copyofjohan> hi, I have a Thinkpad with Intel Wifi an GBit-LAN. When switching off Wifi every second Ping takes over a second (1000 + x ms). Is that a Bug?
<laga> i wonder if that's a routing problem?
<copyofjohan> but the effect vanishes when I switch on (not use it) the Wifi-adapter.
<copyofjohan> 19 packets transmitted, 19 received, 0% packet loss, time 112369ms
<copyofjohan> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 52.266/542.419/1011.744/442.056 ms, pipe 2
<aaad> Should I file bug 226431 against networkmanager?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226431 in ubuntu "Computer freeze when trying to connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226431
<qense|lunch> yeah, I think that would be good
<ogra> no
<qense> ok :)
<ogra> you ansered that in the bug text already ;)
<ogra> *answered
<qense> :P of course, my bad
<ogra> ..."and the capslocklamp on my laptop start to blink (think it measns kernel panic)"
<ogra> file it against the linux package
<ogra> seems like a driver issue
<qense> I'd also attach /var/log/kern.log
<aaad> oh..forgot to say that I can connect manually when the wlan is not in that roamingmode..should put that in too
<aaad> Does that not mean it is not a driverissue?
<qense> it's probably a driver issue, but the drivers are mostly kernel modules
<qense> you should say that too :)
<aaad> done! thanks for helping :)
<qense> ok
<qense> Is NTP causing the problems in bug 226410 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226410 in network-manager "Intel 3945: struggling to connect to AP that worked fine in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226410
<qense> I've got the feeling NTP causes a lot of troubles with networking
<afflux> morning
<qense> hello
<qense> is a request to rename a package a wishlist?
<afflux> I guess that depends on the reason
<qense> I think it's low, it's about the libflashsupport package
<qense> I reread the importance page at the wiki
<qense> (bug 219507)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219507 in libflashsupport "Packahe 'libflashsupport' should be renamed to include 'pulseaudio'" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219507
<qense> it's not really a good name since it jsut adds support for pulseaudio
<afflux> not sure about that one, guess around low/wishlist
<qense> ah, it's not that important I guess
<afflux> oh, "apt-cache search flash pulseaudio" finds the package
<afflux> I think wishlist then.
<qense> but in synaptic or add/remove?
<qense> but the problem is that when you're a computer novice you probably won't search for pulseaudio but for sound
<qense> the lib doesn't show up in add/remove
<qense> is it installed by default?
<qense> (when flashplayer-nonfree is installed)
<afflux> no it's not
<afflux> oh wait
<qense> it's advised by the package
<qense> not required
<afflux> yeah, right. Probably not enough. Not sure whether it would fit for a "recommends:"
<qense> yeah, I'd have set it as a dependency
<joumetal> bug 219655 Is it better to confirm xulrunner or language-pack-gnome-fi task?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219655 in xulrunner "firefox printing problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219655
<qense> is there a way to get an overview of all functions in python-launchpad-integration?
<qense> is there a page that explains everything about licenses and why we don't install closed codecs by default?
<qense> Is there a function overview of python-launchpad-integration?
<albert23> qense: for licenses this page? http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/licensing
<qense> thanks
<qense> can anyone here confirm this: bugs 226517 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226517 in nautilus "cd/dvd label shown as cdrom0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226517
<qense> I can't
<mrooney> qense: I can confirm that here
<mrooney> exactly the same as described
<qense> ok
<qense> please do so in the report :)
<qense> it's all yours :)
<Iulian> It's working fine here.
<qense> mrooney: are you using 32bit?
<qense> i'm using amd64
<mrooney> qense: 32
<qense> do you think that would make a difference?
<qense> Iulian: what are you using?
<Iulian> 32 too
<qense> weird
<Iulian> It's reported upstream for more than a year now.
<qense> ok
<qense> so it's probably a dub
<mrooney> does anyone know of a page explaining launchpad janitor, I can't seem to find one
<LaserJock> there's not a ton to explain I don't think
<mrooney> well, what can it do and what do I put in my commit messages to have it do it
<mrooney> and, is it automatically active for all launchpad projects
<mrooney> I guess those are my questions.
<LaserJock> you mean for bugs?
<mrooney> yes indeed
<LaserJock> basically after 60 days of no activity after a bug has been set as Incomplete the Janitor flags it
<ogra> hey LaserJock
<mrooney> but it also marks things as fix released automatically if you do something like (LP: 232923) or something in the commit messages
<mrooney> doesn't it? that is what I am trying to figure out
<LaserJock> ohh
<LaserJock> that's sort of a different thing to me
<ogra> right
<LaserJock> you need to have LP: #<bug number> in the changelog and it will close the bug
<mrooney> LaserJock: so it will make it Fix Released? or Fix Committed?
<LaserJock> Fix Released
<LaserJock> well, what are you "commiting"?
<greg-g> Fix Committed is when the fix is in the code, but not packaged and released in Ubuntu
<LaserJock> yeah, but the auto-closes is fro package uploads
<LaserJock> I *think* that's what we're talking about
<greg-g> right
<LaserJock> but I'm not positive
<greg-g> fix committed is set by a human, fix released is set by a human or the janitor
<ogra> dont you be so negative !
<LaserJock> greg-g: there's some work going on automating the Fix Commited too
<greg-g> really? with branches and such?
<LaserJock> yeah
<greg-g> cool
<LaserJock> but it's rather tricky
<greg-g> yeah, I can imagine
<LaserJock> just because somebody commits something with LP: # doesn't mean it's an actual fix or it's gonna get picked up by the distro
<greg-g> yep
<laga> only if it's in debian/changelog maybe?
<LaserJock> even still
<LaserJock> although the point was to find branches that fix the bug
<mrooney> LaserJock: I guess that is my question. When I do a pzr push, I would love it to automatically mark it as Committed, but not Released since it hasn't been packaged necessarily or put in any version, etc
<LaserJock> mrooney: that's not currently possible
<LaserJock> mrooney: right now Janitor just closes bugs when they are uploaded to Ubuntu
<mrooney> LaserJock: fair enough
<LaserJock> mrooney: Fix Commited via bzr might work out well for Projects
 * greg-g nods
<LaserJock> but for Ubuntu it's very tricky
<LaserJock> we'd want to have associated branches
<LaserJock> so that we look at specific branches to set Fix Commited
<mrooney> LaserJock: yeah, I was asking partially because I just set up my own project on Launchpad and had no idea what the Janitor would do to my project, if anything, and how to control it
<mrooney> I do agree that Fix Committed via bzr pushes would be really neat
<LaserJock> mrooney: I don't think it'd do much of anything
<LaserJock> *except* it may work on Incomplete bugs
<LaserJock> I'm not sure how it works with Projects right now, but I think it may flag bugs that've been Incomplete for 60-days without activity
<mrooney> okay, cool
<mrooney> LaserJock: do you see now why a wiki page or something might be useful? :)
<LaserJock> mrooney: sure, but they aren't done working on the Janitor
<mrooney> though I guess it would be more launchpad itself than ubuntu
<LaserJock> I'm guessing that's why there's not a lot of documentation
<LaserJock> yes
<mrooney> well we aren't done working on Ubuntu either
<mrooney> haha
<LaserJock> there's really not anything to document on Janitor for Ubuntu
<cool> hey guys
<cool> is anyone up here, i want to discuss bug #226619. is wanted to confirm if its really a bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226619 in ubuntu "when there is excessive I/O, System Hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226619
<JohnPhys> Is there anyone in here that works with the xine-ui package that can look at Bug #226637?  It's just a request for a gnome menu change from "xine" to something like "Xine Movie Player" to be more compatible with the Gnome Human Interface Guidelines.  This is a regression from Gutsy.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226637 in xine-ui "xine menu entry does not follow HIG in Hardy (regression from Gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226637
<crimsun> JohnPhys: heh.
<crimsun> well, yes, it's pretty straightforward, but why not fix the Comment entry while one's at it?
<JohnPhys> crimsun: comment entry?
<crimsun> e.g., from 'Comment=Video Player' to 'Comment=Play movies and music'
<JohnPhys> ah
<crimsun> both are GNOME HIG points anyhow.
<JohnPhys> heh, sounds good to me, I just happened to notice the menu entry had changed
<crimsun> I'm not sure it's worth an SRU, however.
<JohnPhys> SRU = ?   Standard Release Update?
<crimsun> wiki/StableReleaseUpdates
<crimsun> I will, however, generate a patch and push it upstream to Debian
<JohnPhys> crimsun:  Thanks.  I wasn't sure what the SRU policy was, e.g. if small ultra-low risk updates could be pushed through or not.
<crimsun> unintrusive fixes of functional differences should be, yes.
<JohnPhys> yeah....this one isn't so much "functional" as it is just a clarification, I guess
<JohnPhys> anyway, thanks again.
<JohnPhys> I'm surprised noone did that with Transmission before hardy was released
<LaserJock> if it affected documentation I might consider iy
<LaserJock> *it
<crimsun> I'll work on a patch in a few minutes when I get to another coffee shop.
<JohnPhys> LaserJock/crimsun:  Thanks again for your help/assistance, it's greatly appreciated.
<luser_> hi im having the EDS cpu usage bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/evolution-data-server/+bug/151536 if anyone can tell me what info to post ill be happy to :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151536 in evolution-data-server "[MASTER] E-D-S hangs on login and uses 100% cpu" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<hggdh> luser_: how many CPUs you have, how you found it
<hggdh> luser_: and, of course, if you are willing to debug and zero in the bug ... ;-) feel welcome (I do not have it, not matter what I try)
<luser_> ok i posted that info, not much of a trick to finding it, just running system monitor shows the process is maxxing my cpu for no good reason :D
<luser_> im happy to provide more info but i don't know what else to include...
<hggdh> luser_: so far, what I have been able to gather from the various reports is it happens very early in Evo startup
<hggdh> but why/where/how, I cannot yet find :-(
<hggdh> I initially thought it was restricted to single-cpu systems, but we got some reports on dual-cpu, so that's not it.
<hggdh> the only thing still pending is I have heard of no user hit running linux64
 * hggdh thinks
<crimsun> JohnPhys: should be fixed soonish.
<luser_> yup it began right after login, has happened at least once before but beyond that im clueless as to what might cause this :D
<JohnPhys> crimsun:  Thanks :)
<cool> is anyone up here, i want to discuss bug #226619. is wanted to confirm if its really a bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226619 in ubuntu "when there is excessive I/O, System Hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226619
<crimsun> cool: which kernel are you using?
<cool> default one, which comes in hardy.
<cool> 2.6.24-16-generic
<crimsun> cool: i.e., can you reproduce the symptom on the -17-generic kernel that is in hardy-proposed?
<crimsun> so, no.
<crimsun> right, so enable hardy-proposed, update and full-upgrade
<cool> k
 * cool is updating
<cool> crimsun, i was having this problem on gutsy also, i asked her. then some soul like asked me to upgarde to hardy
<cool> so i did a Clean install
<cool> OMG, so many updates
<cool> it will take around 10-15 minutes
<crimsun> that's fine.  Please leave feedback on that bug report.
<cool> crimsun, there is one problem
<cool> How do i simulate excessive I/O and then Record it in logs?
<crimsun> cool: that bug report lists three points for reproducibility
<crimsun> cool: just choose one and comment if it still applies in -17-generic
<cool> hmm, FYI i am the original bug reporter
<cool> but the main problem is bug is completely random
<cool> expect it does come with firefox issue BUG #215728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215728 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<cool> My best bet would be to reproduce it via #215728
<cool> Thanks you for your time, crimsun
<cool> Its Appreciated
<cool> will post a feedback soon
 * calc is installing xp pro sp3 :)
<JohnPhys> calc:  I'm all about beta-testing for ubuntu, but never for MS :)
<cool> Damn, why can't i swap kernel on the Fly
<cool> i just hate reboots
<JohnPhys> cool:  there was an article on slashdot and lxer recently about patching the kernel on the fly, looked neat.
<cool> Wish, it reaches from Theory to Production state soon
 * cool YAWNS
<calc> JohnPhys: the final one is out :) but yea i need it for testing OOo stuff
<calc> iirc it the final integrated iso was released ~ may 2
<calc> s/it//
<cool> gtg i need to catch some sleep
<cool> bye guys
<cool> take care
<JohnPhys> calc:  Aha, I see. And I don't consider any patch by MS "out" until it hits windows update, because that is the point at which most people are getting it and testing it :)
<calc> JohnPhys: i don't recall when they intend on pushing it on windows update, it is available everywhere but there now for certain
<calc> hmm its supposedly already available through windows udpate but i didn't see it on my wife's computer
<calc> windows gets crufty enough that i don't do sp updates through windows update anyway, i just reinstall using the integrated build
<JohnPhys> calc:  Yeah, I just updated through windows update earlier today and it wasn't there.  I hate doing full reinstalls due to all of the product key issues.
<calc> heh :)
<JohnPhys> which is why I love ubuntu, breezy->dapper->edgy->feisty->gutsy on my desktop :)
<calc> all i run on my copy of xp is Office 2007 and OOo upstream build
 * calc fresh installs ubuntu as well to keep it less crufty ;-)
<calc> i usually only reinstall ubuntu once per cycle though
<JohnPhys> Heh, I'm just interested in how long I can keep the upgrades going at this point :)
<calc> also helps to test to make sure the installer works properly
 * calc doesn't even keep computers long enough to upgrade that many times :)
<JohnPhys> that's why I have a separate partition for testing :)  It's running hardy now.  It also lets me test the apps I use and the features I use for any issues (which is why I haven't upgraded from gutsy yet)
<JohnPhys> lol, well grad school keeps me poor, so I keep them that long :)
<calc> heh :)
<calc> i've been eyeing those new intel Q9xxx quad cores, but can't convince myself to spend the money
<JohnPhys> yeah, intel's done some awesome stuff lately.  I use an AMD64 on my desktop, but I switched to intel on the laptop because every laptop that ran AMD came with broadcom wireless, and I didn't want to deal with that.
<calc> yep, amd apparently is going back to do another arch redesign to try to catch up to the core 2 line aiui
<JohnPhys> I hope they can do it, the competition they gave intel's earlier lines resulted in intel giving us the Core2, which rules
<calc> yea
<calc> a fresh install of xp takes so little ram, too bad it bloats up so fast
<calc> < 120MB ram on a fresh system
<JohnPhys> not bad
<JohnPhys> though necessary for a 7-8 year old os
<calc> vista actually isn't too bad if you clean install it without any OEM junk on it
<calc> it still uses a lot more ram though
<JohnPhys> lol i have to disagree with you there, vista is awful
<JohnPhys> I gotta wait forever for it to be usable on my laptop
<JohnPhys> and I cleaned that thing out when I first got it
<calc> my laptop had vista preinstalled and it was really really slow, was doing > 1MB/s io even an hour after booted
<JohnPhys> wow
<calc> fresh installed it and it was done with all io within a couple minutes
<JohnPhys> better, I gess
<JohnPhys> how did you fresh install?
<calc> so a lot of the vista is crap stories has more to do with the fact OEM's install junk on it
<calc> JohnPhys: lemme find the url :)
<calc> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=120228/
<calc> there you go
<calc> it doesn't bypass activation, it uses the original key from your laptop which doesn't need activation
<calc> so you can install vista without any other junk on it :)
<calc> i had to use vista to try to replicate the issues with the load_cycle_count issue people have been reporting
<calc> turns out it appears to be a bug in drive firmware as was originally thought, though i am still discussing with hitachi (about my particular drive)
<calc> but something hitachi said indicated we have a bug as well
<crimsun> "we" being the gutsy/hardy kernel?
<calc> crimsun: not in the kernel but the fact that we don't set the standby timer to something useful
<calc> crimsun: the bug on their side appears that even if i do set the standby timer the drive ignores it
<crimsun> whereas $other_distro does?
<crimsun> interesting.
<calc> crimsun: oh i doubt other do it either
<JohnPhys> calc:  thanks for the link, I'll look into that.
<calc> crimsun: i'm still waiting to hear back from hitachi about why setting the standby timer doesn't help when they told me it should
<calc> from what they told me the drives apparently park immediately unless the standby timer is set to something higher (would probably need to be 15s or more for linux)
<calc> since at least on Ubuntu we tend to have bursty io
<calc> i think windows users typically don't see it for two reasons, they don't have smart utilities, and windows seems to not ever stop writing to disk unless you clean up your system, so can't park the heads ever
<calc> but i have found reports that windows and macos x users have seen the same problems on various drives, so it definitely isn't isolated to ubuntu or linux
<calc> i'm not sure if windows sets the standby timer or not, but so far it looks like my drive doesn't work properly even with standby timer set
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-27
<andresmujica> jcastro: hi!, it seems the ics file for openweek is broken...  tested with evolution and sunbird, both online and downloading it...
<Christopher_D> Hello, I'm new here, just joined launchpad, wanted to help tho I'm a bit of a noob
<Christopher_D> does anyone know where, how, what to read etc to get started and help out?
<thurston> Hi Everyone. Does anyone know of another good email client apart from evolution?
<Stupendoussteve> thurston: Support questions should be asked in #ubuntu, however Thunderbird is a quite popular and powerful email client
<dholbach> good morning
<thurston_> thurston:
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> kaboo
<mnemo> need someone skilled in kernel performance profiling to take a look at this bug where "audio skips during intense gfx operations" --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/193578 bug is easy to repro based on steps in this comment --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/193578/comments/55
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 193578 in pulseaudio "Scrolling Firefox interrupts Rhythmbox audio" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sinelaw> is it possible that opencv is broken in Jaunty?
<kklimonda> sinelaw: sure - nothing is perfect
<sinelaw> kklimonda, because it fails reading video files
<sinelaw> looks like it was compiled without ffmpeg support
<kklimonda> sinelaw: is it bug 311188?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 311188 in opencv "Fails to find ffmpeg headers" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311188
<sinelaw> kklimonda, maybe...looking
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starting in 18 minutes on #ubuntu-classroom :-)
<sinelaw> kklimonda, yeah, it's that bug. it's not Low, though! It's very important
<sinelaw> to many user
<kklimonda> sinelaw: it won't be fixed in jaunty
<kklimonda> all you can do is poke developers so they add ffmpeg support for karmic.
<sinelaw> i see it as a critical bug
<sinelaw> silly not to fix it
<sinelaw> (now)
<kklimonda> sinelaw: it isn't that easy
<sinelaw> it's easy to change the classification from 'low'
<kklimonda> sinelaw: critical is for life threating bugs in default ubuntu installation
<greg-g> sinelaw: this is the definition for each of the Importance settings, and what is needed to set a bug at each: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance  Since this package is non-core and it doesn't make the program unusable, there are other features of OpenCV.
<Pici> !latest
<ubot4> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<sinelaw> ok....... :)
<greg-g> Most important to remember is that the Importance setting of a bug doesn't matter as long as someone else cares enough to fix it
<kklimonda> sinelaw: we could consider 'medium' but i don't know if it really has sever impact..
<sinelaw> i'm just saying, that opencv is completely useless without that
<kklimonda> severe*
<greg-g> sinelaw: looking at the feature list of opencv, it doesn't seem that is a correct statement (but I have never used it)
<sinelaw> greg-g, ok, so take my word and also, see on the bug page - someone else says the same thing: "P.S. For me it is important feature to have video support in opencv.", and someone else also: "Without the ability to load videos OpenCV is almost useless."
<greg-g> sinelaw: that is fine. but again, don't get hung up on what the Importance is set at, it doesn't actually tell developers to do things in some order, they work on what they want to work on (most of us are volunteers here).
<hggdh> sinelaw, if you *only* (or mostly) use opencv to load videos, then of course being unable to do it makes opencv almost useless to you.
<hggdh> but it does not make, by extension, opencv useless for everybody
<sinelaw> maybe i'll try to fix it
<hggdh> sinelaw, this would be marvelous, and would really help the community. Thank you, really (I was going to suggest you to look at it, look upstream, etc, but you preempted me ;-)
<sinelaw> if I do, will it be included in jaunty regular updates?
<hggdh> yes, it could be considered for a SRU (Stable Release Update). There are some details on SRU, though: no version changes (i.e., going from 1.0 to 1.1 or similar), cannot break existing functionality, and so on
<sinelaw> ok, the fix will probably mean a patch/diff on the source package - how do i go about that ?
<sinelaw> never submitted a fix before
<hggdh> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Maintenance
<kklimonda> sinelaw: how big is this fix going to be?
<kklimonda> sinelaw: the process of preparing SRUs is here: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/StableReleaseUpdates/
<kklimonda> sinelaw: But I'd talk with some memember of motu-sru before doing any work as I'm not sure if this bug qualifies for SRU
<kklimonda> sinelaw: is it a regression?
<sinelaw> yes
<sinelaw> first i'll see if my fix works :)
<hggdh> :-)
<kklimonda> if it worked fine in 8.10 than it is more likely to be SRU
<sinelaw> it worked before
<hggdh> even if it is not accepted for SRU, you can still provide a fix under a PPA
<kklimonda> then it would have to be backported
<kklimonda> sure, PPA are nice
<afflux> I think I experience a bug in gcj. The Map<String, String> System.getenv() returns nothing, while running the same code in the sun jvm it works as expected: it returns all defined environment variables. Anyone knows where I should report this?
<kklimonda> sinelaw: then good luck with fixing it - if you have some questions about creating patch or sru process ask here or #ubuntu-motu.
<afflux> (it seems gcc-4.3-source-4.3.3/libjava/java/lang/System.java always returns the empty list, whereas gcc-4.3-source-4.3.3/libjava/java/lang/System.java looks correct)
<sinelaw> ok thanks all
<hggdh> afflux, upstream?
<afflux> hggdh: sorry, I actually meant to ask for "what upstream" exactly.
<hggdh> heh
<afflux> these compiler packages look a bit confusing to me :(
<hggdh> I would expect either on https://savanah.gnu.org (some project there), or the GCC mailing list
<hggdh> afflux, "For bug reporting instructions, please see:
<hggdh> <file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-4.3/README.Bugs>."
<afflux> oh.
<hggdh> hum. this is for gcc. I am not sure about gcj
<hggdh> (installing it now)
<hggdh> but try gcj --help
<hggdh> yes, For bug reporting instructions, please see:
<hggdh> <file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-4.3/README.Bugs>.
<MrKanister> hey pedro_. How are you?
<pedro_> hello MrKanister!, I'm good, thanks. How about you?
<MrKanister> pedro_: couldn't be better ;)
<MrKanister> pedro_: What to do with the coming bug day?
<MrKanister> pedro_: It's about SRU and new bugs for karmic
<MrKanister> pedro_: How would you design a bug day page for it?
<pedro_> MrKanister: Let's create a page with new bugs since the jaunty release, we need to catch-up with those
<MrKanister> pedro_: So we make create the site according to the date of the bugs?
<pedro_> MrKanister: yeap, new bugs reported after April 23
<MrKanister> pedro_: oki, thanks. I will prepare that
<pedro_> MrKanister: we could put some bugs there now for the announcement and update the list the Wed 29 to include the latest ones too
<pedro_> MrKanister: we have some people that start working right after the announcement ;-)
<pedro_> MrKanister: ok! great, thanks you
<MrKanister> pedro_: yep, updating it on wednesday is a good idea
<bdmurray> pedro_: incidentally, I'm updating the bugs-since-beta report to be bugs since release
<pedro_> bdmurray: rock!
<hggdh> bdmurray, hi
<hggdh> bdmurray, I was tagging some bugs likely-dup, and it occurred to me that we could add the (probable) master in the description, following the spirit of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<bdmurray> hggdh: on a call, will look in a bit
<MrKanister> pedro_: Hi again
<pedro_> MrKanister: hola
<MrKanister> pedro_: I am now searching for some minutes, but either I am blind or their is no option to show bugs with date <= 23.04.09
<MrKanister> I mean >=
<MrKanister> pedro_: hm...there is an option in bughelper... "--minbug"...this is for bugnumers higher than something
<MrKanister> pedro_: May this help?
<bdmurray> MrKanister: You'll want something like bugnumbers --status "New" --dc >= "2009-04-22"
<pedro_> MrKanister: IIRC you can use --dc=date ; ie --dc=>2009-04-22
<MrKanister> thanks bdmurray and pedro_. There is nothing about this in the manpage, this shoud be added ;)
<lwfa> how do I report a bug against documentation?
<bdmurray> documentation where?
<lwfa> in gnome-panel
<bdmurray> you'd report it about gnome-panel then
<lwfa> well I've found two other bug reports about the same thing, but they've been marked invalid, even though the behaviour is different to that described in the documentation
<pedro_> lwfa: what's the issue about?
<lwfa> pedro_: bug #366408, the panels can't be moved by clicking on empty space and dragging them, you now how to alt-click on them and drag them, but the documentation still says to do it the original way
<ubot4> lwfa: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out
<lwfa> wow my english went bad there s/you now how/you now have/
<lwfa> btw, the documentation I am referring to is found by right-clicking on the panel and choosing Help and navigating to Introduction to the Desktop->Using the Panels->Managing Panels
<bdmurray> I think that might actually be the Ubuntu documentation then
<lwfa> is there a way to file a bug report against it?
<bdmurray> lwfa: yes, but it might be best just to open a new bug task for the bug you mentioned earlier
<bdmurray> I'm waiting for it to load.
<lwfa> ok, I have it open, I'll have a go, helps me to learn about triaging
<bdmurray> lwfa: "Also affects distribution"
<bdmurray> lwfa: distribution Ubuntu, package ubuntu-docs
<lwfa> thanks
<bdmurray> lwfa: then probably modify the title to be something more appropriate
<lwfa> ok
<lwfa> done, thanks for the help
<pedro_> lwfa: isn't that the help you get if you right click on the panel and select "Help"?
<pedro_> lwfa: if so that's not an Ubuntu documentation bug rather a gnome-users-guide one
<pedro_> anyways that's something to send upstream, let's check there
<lwfa> pedro: oh ok, yes it is
<pedro_> lwfa: ok nice, let's update the report, I'll have a look upstream
<lwfa> so I tried change it from 'ubuntu-docs' to 'gnome-users-guide', but it can't find a 'gnome-users-guide' source package
<pedro_> lwfa: the source package is called gnome-user-docs, I've reassigned
<lwfa> ok
<lwfa> pedro_: so, just for my learning purposes, by looking upstream you are searching in the Gnome bug tracker for a duplicate?
<bdmurray> pedro_: so the ubuntu doc package includes stuff / points to gnome-user-docs?
<v6sa> hai guise
<pedro_> lwfa: correct and also checking on the git repository to see if the documentation was updated or not
<lwfa> ok
 * v6sa wanted to inform you guys that Ubuntu 9.04 still gives heavy video tearing on DELL Studio 15 (Intel video chipset)
<pedro_> bdmurray: nope, he was referring to the documentation on the gnome user guide not in the ubuntu one, the path tend to confuse
<lwfa> so this may be a silly question, where's the ubuntu documentation?
<bdmurray> pedro_: right but you can go from System -> Help and Support to Customising your Computer and get to the same documentation
<pedro_> bdmurray: but i haven't searched trough the ubuntu-doc to check that, maybe it includes links to the help files on Gnome
<bdmurray> pedro_: yeah config desktop has this bit url="ghelp:user-guide#panels"
<pedro_> yeah
<pedro_> grgr git is so slow
<pedro_> lwfa: I've opened it at the upstream BTS at: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=580500 feel free to subscribe to it
<ubot4> Gnome bug 580500 in user-guide "Documentation inconsistent with behaviour required to move a gnome-panel." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<lwfa> pedro_: thanks
<pedro_> lwfa: you're welcome
<MrKanister> pedro_: It seems like "--dc" is working, but it takes a LONG time to iterate over the 20.000 bugs, but it's already 10:21 PM :-/
<bdmurray> MrKanister: I could probably doing something a bit quicker in the datacenter if you'd like
<MrKanister> pedro_: Could you prepare initial list of bugs? That would be perfect. I will then wednesday add the ones that are very new.
<MrKanister> pedro_: Thanks a lot :)
<bdmurray> MrKanister: What criteria are you using new and since the release or something else too?
<MrKanister> bdmurray: I used the advanced search on launchpad to show all "new" ones. Then I took this URL and used bughelper with "--dc=">22-04-2009" to get the bugs I want
<MrKanister> bdmurray: /I used launchpad at first, because it seems likes this is a bit faster. Otherwise bughelper would have to iterate over over 40.000 bugs)
<bdmurray> MrKanister: It shouldn't really because it'll use -date_created sorting and it'll stop when it reaches one that doesn't meet the criteria
<MrKanister> bdmurray: Ok, then it was just feeling
<darizzle> yo
<darizzle> anyone here that can get me up to speed with 5 a day?
<dtchen> essentially, you attempt to cover five bugs per day
<hggdh> darizzle, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<calc> dtchen: do you know if stats are being produced for the new 5-a-day?
<bdmurray> calc: not quite yet, I'm looking it with dholbach since the release has passed now
<dtchen> calc: no idea, haven't been following it
<darizzle> is anyone here in qa as their career?
<calc> bdmurray: cool
<calc> darizzle: several of the people here are... they can self identify if they want :)
<calc> darizzle: i used to work in QA at HP, but I only do QA as a function of OOo work now
<dtchen> i'm happy canonical is finally looking to hire a desktop audio experience person (and i think i know just the person to recommend)
 * calc thinks we should hire dtchen for that ;-)
<calc> though you probably like your current job more i would imagine :)
<dtchen> no, elmarco or coling would be my choices
<calc> dtchen: you should recommend for them to apply, hopefully we will have PA that works well for everyone for karmic or at least by 10.04
<dtchen> already done so
<darizzle> is everyone here running jaunty?
<dtchen> i imagine some people are
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<hggdh> gold evening
<BUGabundo> hggdh: ola
<darizzle> gentleman
<darizzle> i am here
<darizzle> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&field.status%3Alist=New&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component=1&field.component=2&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search
<darizzle> what is the general process
<darizzle> look at a bug
<kklimonda> nice link
<darizzle> i am also reading lal the documentation ubuntu.com
<darizzle> damn man
<darizzle> ive never had a software product with this many open new bugs
<darizzle> this is sick
<darizzle> like unlimited work
<BUGabundo> darizzle: try Desktop Bugs lolol
<hggdh> darizzle, the usual process is to (1) read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase (special attention on HowToTriage), then going on and selecting whatever bug you want to work on, and doing it
<darizzle> Desktop Bugs?
<hggdh> darizzle, then (3) ask here if in doubt. We will be happy to help
<darizzle> another question
<darizzle> do you guys use a separate box for this
<darizzle> or your normal box
<darizzle> or vm's
<hggdh> usually I run off my laptop; I also have two VMs installed
<darizzle> this is sick
<hggdh> why?
<darizzle> i really like the idea of ubuntu/nix
<darizzle> is there a program made to manage the bugs page on launchpad
<darizzle> or is that homemade?
<BUGabundo> darizzle: ubuntu-bug / apport
<BUGabundo> oh nevermind, that's to report bugs
<hggdh> darizzle, it is launchpad itself... at the bottom of the page click on Get Help with Lanchpad, then select the FAQ at the bottom... most will be answered
<darizzle> thx hggdh
<darizzle> what are your guys jobs?
<BUGabundo> darizzle: that's a bit off topic for this #
<hggdh> darizzle, all that matters here is that we are all helping Ubuntu. What we do professionally is not a topic for this channel
<darizzle> why was that such a sensitive question
 * BUGabundo wishes he was as cordial as hggdh... that would surely put him on track for bug-control team
<BUGabundo> darizzle: its not. its just off topic. each channel has it reason
<BUGabundo>  !ot > darizzle
<ubot4> darizzle, please see my private message
<hggdh> BUGabundo, heh... I think you have enough credit to apply now
<BUGabundo> no I don't
<nellery> what was the name of the report a bug application?
<BUGabundo> not enouth 3rd party users bug triaged
<BUGabundo> only mine lol
<BUGabundo> nellery: ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME
<BUGabundo>  !ubuntu-bug
<ubot4> Factoid 'ubuntu-bug' not found
<BUGabundo> humm I need to right a factoid
<hggdh> BUGabundo, start on 3-party bugs, then
<BUGabundo>  !apport
<ubot4> Factoid 'apport' not found
<hggdh> two of them, it seems
<nellery> right, I was thinking it was apport
<BUGabundo> hggdh: I have enough bugs of my own
<nellery> there's no ubuntu-bug package
<BUGabundo> if I start to look for other users bugs, my bug mail will be impossible to read
<nellery> can anybody try reproducing Bug #368234
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 368234 in ubuntu ""Report a Problem" crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368234
<nellery> crashed for me too
<BUGabundo> nellery: what ubuntu version?
<hggdh> nellery, it is installed under apport
<nellery> Jaunty
<BUGabundo> nellery: I remember once reporting a bug on a crash on apport... yeha the tool that captures crashes was crashing
<nellery> I was thinking apport but I don't remember if that's just restricted to crashes
<nellery> there's probably duplicates
<BUGabundo> nellery: you should have apport and ubutnu-bug
<BUGabundo> nellery: $ apt-cache policy ubuntu-bug | pastebin
<BUGabundo> nellery: $ apt-cache policy ubuntu-bug | pastebinit
<hggdh> hum. Did not work for me either
<nellery> I marked it under apport
<BUGabundo> hggdh: maybe it got disabled on release?
<kklimonda> nellery: not enough info..
<hggdh> no... I looked at the menu entry (via alacarte), and it is calling "/usr/share/apport/apport-gtk -c %f"
<nellery> kklimonda: in what sense? I was able to reproduce it
<kklimonda> nellery: i can't even try to reproduce it as there is no "Report a Problem" in system menu ;)
<kklimonda> system tools*
<nellery> kklimonda: you need to add that to your menu
<nellery> system > preferences > main menu
<nellery> check system tools and then go to system tools and check report a problem
<kklimonda> oh, yeah - i can see it now
<BUGabundo> nellery: $ apport-collect 368234
<BUGabundo> that will add some logs and versions that will help pitti fix it
<kklimonda> it runs apport-gtk -c %f
<kklimonda> and %f is probably empty
<kklimonda> yeah
<nellery> BUGabundo: will do that
<kklimonda> nellery: i've changed a title.
<nellery> kklimonda: okay
<pjbroad> Hi, could someone advice me on #358403?
<kklimonda> nellery: I wonder if the right bug shouldn't be that Report a bug can be added to system tools menu at all..
 * hggdh has just had the laptop sprayed with rain droplets, courtesy of the bloody dog
<Ampelbein> bug 358403
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 358403 in freedroidrpg "intel_tex_image.c:355: intelTexImage: Assertion `texImage->RowStride == postConvWidth' failed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358403
<kklimonda> nellery: i don't think that it is meant to be used as a standalone application.
<hggdh> not this way, no. The menu entry is wrong
<pjbroad> I think it should set as affecting the intel driver, possibly
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I know that pitti enabled it on most GTK apps via Help menu
<Ampelbein> pjbroad: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21227
<ubot4> Freedesktop bug 21227 in Drivers/DRI/i915 "intel_tex_image.c:355: intelTexImage: Assertion `texImage->RowStride == postConvWidth' failed." [Normal,New]
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: yes - but this bug is about running it as a standalon application from system tools menu
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it doesn't do anything when executed this way (without any arguments)
<BUGabundo> ahhh then the bug, is that it shouldn't even be there
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it is also installed in /usr/share/apport so I think it isn't meant to be used like that.
<kklimonda> indeed
<BUGabundo> file it and let it die there
<BUGabundo> its a .desktop too much
<pjbroad> Ampelbein, ok, thanks
<BUGabundo> its too little to fix it, I guess
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: even .desktop files is called apport-gtk-mime.desktop
<hggdh> the bug is either that it should not be there, or should call a different thingy, like https://lp.net
<kklimonda> I know
<kklimonda> it was added so apport reports can be double clicked from nautilus
<hggdh> yes, and it makes sense to have a .desktop. But I wonder about the System Tools entry
<hggdh> I confirmed it
<seb128> hggdh: what entry?
<hggdh> seb128, System Tools/Report a Problem
<seb128> it's not listed by default
<hggdh> pjbroad, what is the issue
<kklimonda> seb128: It shouldn't be visible in menu editor.
<hggdh> seb128, indeed, but it is there, and can be selected. If selected, it does not work -- ergo, it should not even be shipped...
<seb128> kklimonda: there is no way to do that
<kklimonda> seb128: I know
<seb128> hggdh: it's shipped for mimetype association
<seb128> so you can double click on a .crash in nautilus
<hggdh> ah
<kklimonda> seb128: but with a name like "Report a Bug" people may add it to the menu and then try to use it.
<seb128> kklimonda: users can shot themself in the foot yes
<seb128> the other way would be to lock them without command line not editor
<seb128> not -> nor
<hggdh> then it is invalid, with an explanation of why
<pjbroad> hggdh, I thought it was related to the driver.  Ampelbein has adjusted now.  Thanks both.
<seb128> yes, that's not a bug
<BUGabundo> thanks for the input seb128
<seb128> there is just no way to have a desktop not listed in the menu and still considered for the mimetype list
<seb128> if you mask it perfectly it will not be used in nautilus either
<seb128> BUGabundo: you're welcome
<kklimonda> seb128: maybe .desktop specification should be extended to support mimetype only .desktop files?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-28
<seb128> you can raise the topic upstream yes
<kklimonda> or at least menu editor should ignore .desktop files which ends with '-mime'..
<seb128> I've other issues higher on my todolist than cleaning masked desktop because some users try to edit menus and get confused
<hggdh> heh
<BUGabundo> hehe
<kklimonda> sure
<hggdh> it is now invalid
<seb128> you could probably define an extra Type= value for mimetypes in the spec
<seb128> and then teach menu editor to ignore those
<seb128> but that's a discussion for the xdg-list
<BUGabundo> lets open a blueprint or taskbug for KK
<seb128> no
<BUGabundo> and let upstream know about it
<BUGabundo> seb128: no?
<seb128> let whoever is interested by that discuss it on xdg-list
<seb128> we have enough bugs that are not bugs and that nobody will work on already
<hggdh> seb128, you have the link?
<seb128> to what?
<hggdh> xdg-list
<kklimonda> hggdh: http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/xdg
<seb128> xdg@lists.freedesktop.org
<hggdh> thanks to both. I will update the bug
<BUGabundo> hggdh: keep us posted
 * BUGabundo also subs to bug
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> there is quite some variants of this bugs
<seb128> especially bugs about duplicates softwares being listed in the "open with" nautilus dialog
<seb128> which are in fact mimetype handlers
<hggdh> the bug has been updated with all of this. Thanks seb128, for the input
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: way OT but http://syntaxhighlighted.com/ is 404
<seb128> hggdh: thank you for the bug triage work
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I know - It is on my todo list to make a placeholder ;D
<seb128> hggdh: I've uploaded evolution-exchange btw
<seb128> hggdh: it's waiting for ubuntu-sru review now
<hggdh> thanks, seb128
<BUGabundo> seb128: now that you mention it, I demo installed 7zip, and couldn't get it to appear on the Open With list
<BUGabundo> known bug?
<seb128> BUGabundo: the open with list only list graphical applications
<seb128> BUGabundo: ie things shipping a .desktop entry
<BUGabundo> isn't 7zip gui?
<BUGabundo> or better, doesn't it have one?
<hggdh> hum. But couldn't it run under terminal?
<seb128> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
<seb128> I doubt it's a graphical software
<seb128> if you are speaking about p7zip
<BUGabundo> ahhh guess I installed the wrong one
<seb128> file-roller is the GNOME GUI for that
<BUGabundo> I was just doing a showcase demo, and used the 1st one I found on Add/Remove
<BUGabundo> next time will take care
<BUGabundo> seb128: I use fileroller, but the user (a windows one) knew 7zip, and asked to install it
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> that's a command line under linux
<BUGabundo> nice to know that's where I failed
<BUGabundo> now feel free to get back to work ;)
<hggdh> :-) it is always nice to learn something new
<seb128> I'm rather going to bed now
<seb128> 'night everybody see you tomorrow
<hggdh> night seb128
<BUGabundo> seb128: good night
<BUGabundo> I'll be hitting the sack soon too... to tired today
<hggdh> g´ night, BUGabundo, nice dreams
<BUGabundo> hggdh: not yet! lol
<BUGabundo> still catching up feeds and mail, after of almost 3 days absent
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: heh - I just mark all rss feeds a read after I'm away for few days ;)
<hggdh> +1
<BUGabundo> I almost never do that
<BUGabundo> but I have a special metatag caller NVLEN, portuguese for "I won't ever read those"
<BUGabundo> after I've read most everything else, I mark those as read
<BUGabundo> LOL
<hggdh> NVLEN? Não Vou Ler -- what?
<BUGabundo> Nao Vou Ler e Nao
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOL
<hggdh> LOL
<BUGabundo> I just collect a lot of stuff on GReader
<BUGabundo> stuff like ubuntu forums
<BUGabundo> but I can't read 300+ new posts per day
<BUGabundo> so I just check the last 5 min topics
<BUGabundo> and leave the rest for the search engine
<hggdh> yes...
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: heh - I'm trying to keep my rss list under control.
<kklimonda> I try* ;/
<kklimonda> oh well.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I do keep it in control
<BUGabundo> I make metatags
<BUGabundo> a FAB (must read daily), a FAB2 (stuff I must read, just not ASAP)
<BUGabundo> and NF (old tag, for NoForums, but today means pretty much everything else not on FAB*, NVLEN, and Planets)
<showard> Hi - I have a newbie question: a package has an easily fixable bug that already has been fixed in a later version. Ubuntu has the old version of the package. At this point of the development cycle do you a) patch the version ubuntu has, b) package the new version for ubuntu, or c) both? Thank you
<kklimonda> showard: a)
<kklimonda> showard: and only if a bug is important
<kklimonda> (e.g. a regression from previous release or an application doesn't work at all)
 * BUGabundo makes a private joke with kklimonda about _current cycle_ being kk
<kklimonda> ;)
<showard> Ah ok, I was thinking that any bugs fixed now went into unstable
<kklimonda> showard: that is another case - untill FeatureFreeze packages are just being updated
<BUGabundo> showard: yeah it's the general idea
<kklimonda> showard: merged with debian unstable in most cases.
<showard> great, thanks
<bdmurray> bug 366877
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366877 in debian-installer "mexamafia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366877
<bdmurray> what's that about?
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: "puto" = "bloody" or "fucking" as in "bloody debian installer doesn't work right"
<bdmurray> still not very helpful though
<Ampelbein> right
<hggdh> literal translation would be prostitute, male persuasion
<hggdh> I propose to simply warn him of CoC, and indalidate it
<bdmurray> works for me
<Jeruvy> what is the process of rejecting a question?  Does the poster get a chance to repost?
<hggdh> well. Can also mean 'child', 'boy', in Portugal
<BUGabundo> hggdh: not in this context
<hggdh> BUGabundo, I agree, that's why I gave the first one
<BUGabundo> even if was PT-pt with would be a serious insult
<hggdh> but, for the sake of completeness...
<BUGabundo> sound spanish to me
<hggdh> same meaning in Spanish
<BUGabundo> I would go with slang.. son of a b....
<hggdh> yes
<BUGabundo> just frustrated or testing LP, and not using stagging
<BUGabundo> for me, just CoC'ed him and invalidate it after 24h, if no reply
<hggdh> I CoC-ed him, and also invalidated it. If he/she wants to enter a good bug, it can be done again, nicely.
<hggdh> Jeruvy, what exactly is the case?
<Jeruvy> hggdh: well I saw a post in answers relating to a 'backdoor' in vista which didn't seem very relevent, but I wasn't sure if 'rejecting it' was the right course of action, so I thought I ask what is the case?
<hggdh> Jeruvy, you can warn not to deal with it here, but we cannot close it. Do you have the link?
<hggdh> cannot == do not have the authority/capability
<Jeruvy> hggdh: gotcha, let me find it
<Jeruvy> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/68904
<greg-g> I don't think they are using the word "backdoor" in an illegal/bad way
<hggdh> Jeruvy, if I understand it correctly (not sure) it is not a backdoor
<hggdh> greg-g, +1
<greg-g> :)
<Jeruvy> greg-g: no, but still it did not seem relevent
<hggdh> it is actually a, er, gateway wubi <-> vista the poster is referring to
<hggdh> I think it can be considered a valid question, albeit a bit on the extreme
<Jeruvy> hggdh: a package?
<greg-g> Jeruvy: sure, but posters many time put non-relevant information into their bugs/questions, it is our job to sift through it :)
<greg-g> s/time/times/
<hggdh> Jeruvy, maybe, or something simliar. I am not familiar with wubi (don't have a windows-based box here)
<Jeruvy> hggdh: I am, so if someone could enlighten me that would be supreme :)
<hggdh> heh. I respectfully pass ;-)
<Jeruvy> :)
<BUGabundo> let me read it
<hggdh> but, for sure, the first response is a bit aggressive
<Jeruvy> but...for my questions sake...lets just say I was to 'reject it'.  What would happen?
<Jeruvy> 'cause I too am not sure whether that is a good course of action or not.  Hence I'm asking.
<hggdh> you cannot --we cannot reject a question. All we can do is ask not to do it, eventually ask for help from the LP folks to block the user
<Jeruvy> hggdh: done
<hggdh> huh, Jeruvy, when doing something like that, please also explain why. Please... be nice ;-)
<Jeruvy> I was trying :)
<BUGabundo> after reading it, seem like a valid question
<BUGabundo> the users just wants to access his windows files
<hggdh> and interface the FSs
<hggdh> yes, I agree
<hggdh> (FWIW)
<Jeruvy> I was asking here to see, but I still don't see.  Sorry for the trouble.
<BUGabundo> from what I recall, last time I used Wubi, the Wind FS should be accessble via the Nautilus mount points
<hggdh> Jeruvy, the user seems to want to know how to download files under wubi, and pass them on to Vista
<hggdh> a valid usage (weird, but still valid)
<BUGabundo> why weird?
<Jeruvy> so what happens now?
<BUGabundo> any user should be able to write to other OSs FSs
<BUGabundo> as long he has driver for it
<hggdh> you can download under windows -- there are lots of programmes to do that
<BUGabundo> and we do have NTFS-3g
<BUGabundo> I've see users download stuff over ubuntu, and then copy to wind, because of virus
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> and to think I have also been a MSCE...
<Jeruvy> won't stop the virus in many cases.  But I wasn't concerned about that :)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: ehehehe
<BUGabundo> bed time for me! [[]] and kisses everyone
<Ryan52> should ubuntu bugs be marked "fix released" when a package with the fix is available in somebodies PPA or when the package is actually uploaded to Ubuntu?
<Ryan52> sorry for the dumb question, but I want to get this email sent before I leave (in a few minutes), and want to make sure that I'm right before incorrectly correcting somebody. :)
<maxb> Fix Released is only for when the fix is actually in Ubuntu itself
<maxb> usually this should be accomplished by the bug number being in the changelog entry - and then the bug will be automatically set to "Fix Released" by the upload
<Ryan52> ok, good. thanks for confirming what I thought.
<dholbach> good morning
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<YoBoY> hi
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: hi! nice to see you
<stesind> hopefully ubuntu will soon release firefox 3.0.10
<YoBoY> nice to see you too BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> stesind: i'm sure the ubuntu-mozillateam is working on it!
<stesind> it is quite annoying because ff crashes a few times a day
<BUGabundo> stesind: why dont u try FF 3.5 ?
<BUGabundo> Hew: welcome
<stesind> it is just beta
<BUGabundo> so what?
<stesind> and on a productive system
<Hew> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> i use 3.6 from daily PPA every day
<BUGabundo> stesind: its not common the day i have a FF crash
<BUGabundo> then again, i'm an alpha tester.... soo....
<stesind> i have some pluginst like firebug
<stesind> they cause the crashes because of bugfixes in 3.0.9
<BUGabundo> i run most of my addons without any trouble
<stesind> maybe I give it a try
<BUGabundo> nightly tools does wonders
<BUGabundo> stesind: if that happens persistently and is able to be reproduced, then file a bug
<BUGabundo> on either launchpad or the addon BTS
<stesind> it is already known an the fix is in 3.0.10
<stesind> it just released bug not available via ubuntu repositories
<stesind> but I ment
<BUGabundo> ah then u should use the team PPA
<BUGabundo> or even daily PPA report back on #ubuntu-mozillateam channel
<BUGabundo> or comment on the bug
<Intellect> Hi. It seems that I have discovered some kind of bug in nautilus-usershare. What should i do?
<BUGabundo> Intellect: run $ ubuntu-bug nautilus-usershare
<BUGabundo> also helps if it is reproducable by another user
<Baum> hi. its the first time i have submitted a bug in ubuntu. how long will it take before someone looks at it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-mount/+bug/367918
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 367918 in libpam-mount "sshd cannot mount cifs shares" [Undecided,New]
<Baum> ok
<Baum> ;)
<Baum> with the ubuntu-bug tool the bugs are also submitted to launchpad so i guess i was right yesterday...
<apw> the ubuntu-kernel-team is having a bug day today ... if you have any experience in kernel-triage and would like to help out looking over our backlog please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/BugDay/20090428 which points to the list of bugs we are attacking (see the community section for unclaimed ones!).  we are lurking over on #ubuntu-kernel as always
<emil_s> Hello everybody! Something seems strange in this report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/336190
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 336190 in knetworkmanager "Wireless network are hidden by the bar" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<emil_s> The problem in right, i can confirm it, but the upstream seems te be wrong: Knetworkmanager nederlandse vertaling (Dutch translation)
<emil_s> And "knetworkmanager" is also the old KDE3/QT3. The correct upstream can be found here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=188318
<ubot4`> KDE bug 188318 in Network Management Plasma Widget "Increasing the number of shown wireless networks makes them overlap VPN connections" [Normal,New]
<aaronp> hi all
<darizzle> hey
<aaronp> i'm not here for long tonight, just wanted to pop in and say g'day to everyone. i've decided i'm going to start helping out with bugs
<kklimonda> great, I've lost sound.. -.-
<kklimonda> "E: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: No such file or directory" - that's new..
<aaronp> cya next time guys ;-)
<hggdh> Baum, it depends on who is available to look at it
<stesind1> hi
<stesind1> I need to install my canon printer ip4000
<charlie-tca> stesind1: better to ask in #ubuntu for help with that
<BUGabundo> stesind1: support for ubuntu is on #ubuntu channel
<BUGabundo> not here
 * BUGabundo still has faster fingers ;)
<stesind1> I plug it in usb, and the printer setup dialogue appears, it finds the gutenberg driver
<stesind1> and authentication fails
<stesind1> root needs passwort on localhost
 * charlie-tca got the answer out first, though
<charlie-tca> stesind1: still need to ask in #ubuntu
<stesind1> does anyone installed a usb printer
<BUGabundo> oh no you dintnt charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> stesind1: please, refer to a few lines above
<BUGabundo> stesind1: support for ubuntu is on #ubuntu channel, no in here!
<stesind1> what is this about
<stesind1> ß
<stesind1> ok
<bddebian> Boo
<charlie-tca> This is used by the ubuntu-bugsquad for discussing specific bugs already filed
<stpere> charlie-tca: too late :-\
<BUGabundo> foo
<charlie-tca> Yeah, my fingers are faster than my eyes
<BUGabundo> ahahaah
<hggdh> and myu fongersa arew as goodf ax mye eyeyes
<BUGabundo> me too hggdh  eyes suck even after laser surgery
<charlie-tca> I think I qualify for laser surgery now.
<charlie-tca> can they do it with +4 stygmatism?
<davideotape> I wouldn't take the chance if I was you...
<BUGabundo> yep
<calc> charlie-tca: i think so
<BUGabundo> up until 5 or 7
<charlie-tca> Been waiting years already
 * calc is around -6.5 with astigmatism
<BUGabundo> i got from 2.75 to .25
 * calc doesn't trust people cutting on his eyes :-\
<BUGabundo> but got worse again in this two last years!
<charlie-tca> that's enough to make me wait
<calc> BUGabundo: were you stablized before you had the surgery?
<BUGabundo> calc: believe me it was a terrible experience to be there lying while u watch....gtrrr
<calc> i've had the same presecription for the past 10-15 years i think, so i should be stablized
<BUGabundo> calc: i was
<BUGabundo> i had the same for 4 years
<calc> oh
<charlie-tca> I can't stay stable for 2 years.
<calc> charlie-tca: if your vision hasn't been stable at least for several years don't even think about getting surgery
 * charlie-tca thinks the cataracts are not helping
<calc> charlie-tca: oh then just get lens replacement or whatever it is they do for that... it often fixes vision as well
<charlie-tca> They won't do it until the cataract is completely covering the eye
<hggdh> yes
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: no they dont
<calc> my grandmother had to have cataract surgery and after that she no longer needed vision correction in that eye
<hggdh> charlie-tca, under US health insurance?
<charlie-tca> I have heard that.
<charlie-tca> yes, hggdh
<hggdh> that's why
<charlie-tca> retired military
<hggdh> wouldn't the vet do it?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> not until they are complete
<hggdh> that's ridiculous, and stupid: you have to get blind to qualify :-(
<charlie-tca> I know. I kinda yelled that, too
<hggdh> ah well. sic tempora gloria mundi, and etc
<josephpiche> I have a question about policy: I ran into bug 368425. I would like to set it as wishlist importance, but I don't have access to do that, should I give it a "wishlist" tag?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 368425 in sysvinit "fsck should run on shutdown, not startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368425
<james_w> asking in here is best
<james_w> I've set it for you now
<james_w> it's something that would span more than one package I bet though
<hggdh> yes, I would expect so
<bdmurray> I thought there was discussion about that once before
<hggdh> *some* discussions, if I remember correctly
<sbeattie> I thought so, too.
<josephpiche> k, thanks
<sbeattie> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/prompt-for-fsck-on-shutdown
<josephpiche> just out of curiosity, who is able to change that?
<sbeattie> Discussion thread based on the technical review starts here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-August/026028.html
<greg-g> josephpiche: members of the Bug Control team in Launchpad
<ball> I filed my first bug today.
<josephpiche> greg-g: thanks
<ball> ...need to figure out how to find bugs I can fix (or at least confirm) though.
<hggdh> ball, list them on launchpad, and then cherry-pick
<hggdh> (or stay with only a few packages)
<ball> Oooh, is it a bug if Firefox can't be uninstalled?
<hggdh> ball, it *might* be. What is the bug #?
<ball> hggdh: I haven't filed that one yet
<hggdh> ball, it depends on what happened. If you got an error in dpkg/synaptic/apt, then it is probably a bug
<ball> hggdh: hang on, let me close Firefox and I'll try it.
<ball> yep.  sudo apt-get remove firefox /appears/ to work, but then firefox still launches
<hggdh> ball, try running 'dpkg -l firefox\*' and then pastebin the result here
<hggdh> !pastebin
<ubot4`> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ball> http://www.pastebin.ca/1406356
<ball> Have to go, the tree people are here
<bdmurray> pedro_: I've tried recreating bug 187136 in Jaunty and it works fine for the mpg I mentioned and a mkv file.  Should I set it to Fix Released?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 187136 in totem "gnome-video-thumbnailer unable to process file" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187136
<pedro_> bdmurray: yes, please do so
<bdmurray> pedro_: Did you see I'd moved some compiz crashes to the driver package?
<pedro_> bdmurray: yeap, thanks
<pedro_> bdmurray: most of the crashes there are coming from libGLcore.so.1
<bdmurray> pedro_: right, so that is a driver issue according to bryce
<pedro_> same with some of the gnome-screensaver
<bdmurray> oh, that's a good one to check too
<hollman> bug #bug359392
<hollman> bug #359392
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 359392 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359392
<hollman> bug 368425
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 368425 in sysvinit "fsck should run on shutdown, not startup" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368425
<kklimonda> how can i display list of bugs recently posted?
<bdmurray> in the advanced search there is a most recent bugs option I think
<bdmurray> er, newest first
<Elbrus> and recently: http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bugnumbers/bugs-since-jaunty.html
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<hacktick> boa noite BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hacktick: ola
<hacktick> comemorou a festa do lançamento de jaunty?
<BUGabundo> claro
<hacktick> tivemos mais de 200 pessoas aqui em Berlim, foi massa
<BUGabundo> porreiro
<hggdh> bdmurray, ping?
<bdmurray> hggdh: yep
<hggdh> bdmurray, please have a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+question/68986
<hggdh> I wrote my request, but the more I think about it, the more I consider it a valid point
<bdmurray> hggdh: What do you mean exactly?
<hggdh> I did not want to go ahead and open it upstream without the user's agreeing, but I think it is worth it
<bdmurray> I don't think there is any harm in opening it upstream.  I don't think it is invasive.
<hggdh> thanks
<BUGabundo> does any know of any new bug for JJ about wifi intel 2100 not working?
<kklimonda> nothing on LP?
<BUGabundo> I'm having the user searching
<hggdh> what is JJ?
<Elbrus> I greated an debdiff for a merge for winff (I maintain that in Debian). Can somebody set that to whishlist? bug 368898
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 368898 in winff "Please merge winff1.0.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368898
<BUGabundo> bug 291868
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 291868 in libchipcard "i can't enabel my wireless :( (dup-of: 283925)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291868
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 283925 in libchipcard "package libchipcard-tools 4.1.3-2 failed to configure: il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283925
<BUGabundo> hggdh: jj = jaunty jackalope
<hggdh> duh ;-(
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> kk
<hggdh> Elbrus, you can subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs). The bug should not be set to wishlist
<hggdh> Elbrus, thank you. A workflow bug is not dealt by with us, but by the appropriate teams
<askand> Hi, about the (propably tśoon to be famous) freezebug(s) in Jaunty that completly locks up computers regardless of what videocard is being used
<askand> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135055
<askand> How would one debug such a freeze?
<hggdh> askand, better ask in #ubuntu-x
<kklimonda> askand: it looks like something new to me. do you have a bug number for this issue?
<askand> kklimonda: the only bug I know about is bug 364524
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 364524 in ubuntu "Lockup when using strace" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364524
<askand> there is possibly more floating around since judging from the thread there are some people experiencing this
<BUGabundo> ahh that bug
<BUGabundo> I won't test it again
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> last time I got my audio out of syn
<BUGabundo> *sync
<BUGabundo> but yeah I confirm it, strace makes PC go slow, without any load noticible
<askand> Yes, however I dont know if it is related to the freezes people is having
 * BUGabundo backsup slowlly
<hggdh> askand, there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<askand> hggdh: yes that is mentioned in the thread but they say it is not an X freeze
<hggdh> askand, for that bug you would probably need two machines: one doing the strace (and getting locked up), and another ssh-ing in the first to investigate
<darizzle> how long have you guys been helping with ubuntu qa?
<hggdh> darizzle, varies per person... I have been around for the last two years and few
<darizzle> i have a question
<darizzle> i want to get started
<darizzle> i have read all of the bugsquad documentation
<darizzle> existing on ubuntu.com and the related subdomains
<darizzle> but am anxious about how to start
<darizzle> because i know the complexity of the process
<darizzle> i don't want to step on feet, misidentify, or mishandle
<darizzle> is there a time where someone could walk me through a triage
<darizzle> or even selection for triage
<hggdh> easy: pick *any* bug that you feel confortable (or less unconfortable) and try to work it out
<hggdh> and then ask here if you have doubts
<BUGabundo> darizzle: calm down, dude, you seem to be on steroids!
<BUGabundo> there enough bugs for all your life time and go around a couple more times
<hggdh> darizzle, there will be some sessions on bug triaging on the OpenWeek. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-29
<cprofitt> What 'package' is an OSD issue likely attached too?
<BUGabundo> cprofitt: notify-osd ?
<BUGabundo> libnotify*
<cprofitt> thanks...
<greg-g> notify-osd is the new one right? the one used by jaunty?
<greg-g> so probably that?
<BUGabundo> yes
<cprofitt> hey greg-g
<greg-g> hiya cprofitt
<cprofitt> starting to file all the bugs with Jaunty
<cprofitt> anyone up for a triage? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/281732
<greg-g> cprofitt: yeah? All of them? ;)
<ubot4`> cprofitt: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<cprofitt> All of mine anyway
<greg-g> :)
 * cprofitt smiles
<greg-g> hmm, you also get the thing where pessing mute doesn't show up via xev, but changes that /acpi/blah/volume setting?
<cprofitt> yep
<cprofitt> trying to figure out if there is enough information in that one to mark it triaged
<cprofitt> its been a while since I have triaged
<greg-g> I think so, it seems to be pretty clear where the information is going, and the fact that it doesn't show up in xev is helpful.
<greg-g> have you done any upstream kernel bug reporting?
<cprofitt> yeah... jango gave a wealth of information
<cprofitt> I have not...
<cprofitt> I have been focused on the EDU thing and my LoCo as of late
<greg-g> gotcha
<greg-g> I have not sent any bugs to the upstream kernel bugzilla myself
<greg-g> mainly because they want testing of vanilla kernels, not the ones shipped by Ubuntu, I believe (if anyone can/wants to correct me on that, please do)
<darizzle> yo peeps
<darizzle> i added some info to this bug
<darizzle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/368896
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 368896 in pidgin "When pidgin reconnects to an account with mail notifications it increments new mail notification instead of refreshing." [Undecided,New]
<darizzle> because ive experienced it before
<darizzle> now what do i do
<darizzle> wow
<darizzle> just foudn knowledge base
<darizzle> going to read some more
<cprofitt> if you find a bug is a duplicate should you mark it invalid?
<bdmurray> cprofitt: yes, invalidate it then mark as duplicate
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> thanks
<greg_g> cprofitt: use the response from here for duplicate, then mark it as a duplicate https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<cprofitt> bdmurray, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/281732
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 281732 in linux "Mute button on thinkpad x200/x200s" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cprofitt> any more information I can gather on that...
<darizzle> that was happening on my dell 640m
<darizzle> but it seems to have fixed itself
<cprofitt> bdmurray, jango seems to have given us all the information...
<bdmurray> cprofitt: I'd ping slangasek about it since he did some hotkey work during Jaunty
<cprofitt> bdmurray, does he hang here?
<cprofitt> bdmurray, I have an issue with my Lenovo that I do not know how to start on...
<cprofitt> it just goes to a black screen when I tell it to shut down...
<cprofitt> cntl+alt+del makes it restart... but it fails to shut down...
<bdmurray> cprofitt: in ubuntu-devel more
<james_w> cprofitt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<james_w> cprofitt: please ensure that you have gathered all of the information from there, and then it should be easy for him to see the affected component
<cprofitt> james_w, I believe that was done in the report already
<james_w> ah, it's already on there, good
<cprofitt> yeah... Jango added a lot of information
<james_w> looks like the bug is in the right place then
<cprofitt> james_w, that is what I was thinking...
<cprofitt> though there is a hot-key package now I think...
<darizzle> can only some people set the status of a bug to triaged?
<hggdh> darizzle, yes. Triaged and wishlist are reserved for members of the bug-control group
<hggdh> so, if you need a bug set to triaged, ask here
<darizzle> can someone set 368896 to triaged
<darizzle> want linkage?
<hggdh> bug 368896
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 368896 in pidgin "When pidgin reconnects to an account with mail notifications it increments new mail notification instead of refreshing." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368896
<hggdh> darizzle, done. Good work, thank you
<hggdh> darizzle, BTW -- you *can* set the importance of a bug, though, and this is expected
<darizzle> ah
<darizzle> low?
<bdmurray> hggdh: are you sure about that?
<darizzle> i tried to
<darizzle> it didnt give me the option
<darizzle> let me check again
<hggdh> bdmurray, they cannot, anymore?
<darizzle> i don't have the ability
<bdmurray> hggdh: As long as I can remember that's required Bug Control
<hggdh> then perhaps I am really getting old... I thought it was possible :-(
<hggdh> sorry, darizzle
<darizzle> what is teh differentiation between bug-control and what i am doing?
<darizzle> is there an organizational structure doc?
<hggdh> bug-control has access to setting the importance and status to triaged/wishlist
<hggdh> and this is it
<hggdh> bug-control is also more experienced on triaging
<hggdh> bdmurray, sorry. I guess I have been -control sol long that I do not remember the limitations anymore
<hggdh> darizzle, there is no organisational structure doc to my knowledge, (but the wiki does provide information on what is done)
<darizzle> are you guys using ubuntu as your main os?
<bdmurray> hahaha
<hggdh> I would expect yes, but not necessarily. I do.
<hggdh> I actually have a Windows VM cuz there is a chess site I used to go that required IE
<darizzle> i just made the full switch two weeks ago
<darizzle> i have had an ubuntu and windows box for about two years
<darizzle> mainly for school and business reasons
<darizzle> but now i dont do either
<darizzle> so im rolling straight ubuntu
<darizzle> was a slow transformation
<darizzle> prior to ubuntu had been rolling some redhat/slack/and centos
<darizzle> they arent really as friendly as ubuntu
<darizzle> pretty sweeet <3
<hggdh> well, it is all, after all, a question of choice (or taste, some might say). I professionally work on Windows, AIX, HP/UX, Solaris, Linux, and zOS. At home it is Ubuntu for me, and MacOS/Windows for my S.O.
<Kangarooo> OMFG one stupid bug :) I have xubuntu with 60 tabs on one window and about 30 tabs on other windows.. Xubuntu.. Just popped info messege that Firefox is upgraded and want to restart so since I have more then 1 window  I can't save tabs ad quit.. first I allows me to close so im going to save all bookmarks.. BUT WTF? the sSave All Tabs window is not opening..
<virtuald> kangarooo: alt-f2, killall firefox
<virtuald> kangarooo: i mean pop up the run dialog
<Kangarooo> and then ill get all tabs back?
<Kangarooo> on next start?
<virtuald> yeah
<Kangarooo> ill alt+f2 killvirtuald :D ok trying..
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> if alt-f2 pops up the run dialog like in gnome
<Kangarooo> yeeey alt+f2 killvirtuald | cancel
<Kangarooo> :) ok this helped but that was strange that couldn't bookamrk all.. now again I can
<virtuald> get the sessionsaver extension if you tend to lose your tabs
<virtuald> yeah i too wonder why it can't handle upgrades more nicely
<virtuald> though i think that is fixed in the latest releases
<Kangarooo> I ve lost them only 2 times.. both by stupid friends who after surfing 4 5 min closed all tabs.. :) I was like aaargh... of course..
<virtuald> (:
<cprofitt> bdmurray, thanks for suggesting slangasek
<cprofitt> I filed this bug per his request... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/368989
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 368989 in linux "Hot Keys Issue - Lenovo T500" [Low,Triaged]
<cprofitt> anyone have a procedure for reporting a shutdown bug?
<dtchen> i generally attempt to reproduce it without usplash
<dtchen> you'll need to edit the kernel command line in grub/lilo
<dtchen> splash -> nosplash
<dtchen> quiet ->
<dtchen> (or you can just boot into recovery mode, telinit 2, then shutdown)
<cprofitt> k... I saw the part on using no splash... after that is there anything?
<dtchen> well, just remove quiet, and change splash to nosplash
<dtchen> after that, it's the straightforward shutdown attempt
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> be back
<cprofitt> dtchen, no change in behavior...
<cprofitt> what logs, etc should I used to file a report?
<dtchen> cprofitt: right, those changes were to get to the messages displayed on the screen during the shutdown sequence
<cprofitt> yep
<dtchen> cprofitt: you should add that to the bug report, and you could attach a digital photo if possible
<cprofitt> there is no log file which records it?
<dtchen> /var/log/dmesg, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages
<dtchen> are you using "ubuntu-bug linux" ?
<cprofitt> I will be...
<Stupendoussteve> Anyone around?
<nhandler> o/
<Stupendoussteve> I'm just looking over the hugday list. New to the BugSquad in general and don't want to mess things up :)
<Stupendoussteve> Bug 368186 seems to have everything asked for in the Bugs/Responses for a kernel bug, and more. Is that when you would mark it as confirmed?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 368186 in linux "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000008" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368186
<Stupendoussteve> Also, though he says the error stops when he turns off desktop effects, the kernel oops looks like it's bluetoothd that's causing problems, which it be wise to ask for information about his bluez version before marking it confirmed?
<nhandler> Stupendoussteve: I would personally try to reproduce the bug (if possible)
<nhandler> I didn't look at it much, but if you do suspect bluez might be the source of the problem, you could try asking for information about what version he has. You could also try having him disable it and see if the problem stops
<Stupendoussteve> Unfortunately I can't get it to reproduce. He says that with desktop effects enabled, changing virtual desktops causes the kernel panic (works fine for me)
<Stupendoussteve> I see, well I'll request that then
<nhandler> If you can't reproduce it, try and see what you have that he doesn't (different packages installed, different versions, different hardware, etc)
 * nhandler -> bed
<marcelo_> I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 and have notice the slowness of graphics!!!  Xorg is taking up 30% of my cpu and beagle-helper is taking up 15% to 20% of my cpu...    thats on avarage 50% of my cpu!!!   can anyone please help me before i have to back to vista witch ran just fine....   I am a newbie to linux and have liked it so far but now I am stuck with this problem.
<lifeless> marcelo_: beagle is a search engine; I didn't think it was installed by default, I could be wrong. Closing it may solve both issues :)
<marcelo_> ok, let me try to unistall that
<Stupendoussteve> Good evening, marcelo_. I am sorry that you are having problems with Ubuntu. This channel is meant for bug reporting and triage support and discussion, general support is performed in #ubuntu (where I see you have also asked for help).
<marcelo_> ok , thank you
<Stupendoussteve> No problem :)
<Stupendoussteve> Anyone around?
<YoBoY> hi
<venugr> guys I recently ugraded to ububtu 9.04 , I have enabled the extra visual effects on my laptop. When I start Netbeans editor for Java it does not show me any menus or code the UI is just blank. When I disable and enable the visual effects things work fine. Any idea what could be the issue
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning ara and dholbach
<dholbach> hiya thekorn, hi ara
<ara> good morning thekorn, dholbach :)
<amit__> join #scheme
<lfaraone> What package is responcible for chosing what text to display when a request to hibernate was inhibited by an application?
<morphus> hi do any one have some idea for solution, after clean install a ubuntu 9.04, and install "vlc" and "mozilla-plugin-vlc" , i can't live stream from some servers, i got that kind of pop up massage "unsafe option "rtsp-tcp" has been ignored for security reasons", vlc plug in works in 8.10 but not in 9.04
<mnemo> morphus: please use the command "ubuntu-bug vlc" to open a bug in launchpad and make sure you include a detailed list of steps that can be used to reliably trigger the bug
<morphus> k
<brunogirin> Hi, I know you're not supposed to confirm your own bug reports but if the bug has been filed as a result of a conversation in the forums where several users managed to reproduce the bug, is it OK to confirm it?
<Elbrus> brunogirin: mention it in the bug and if possible, add the log of the conversation (relevant parts)
<brunogirin> Elbrus: I'll do that, thanks
<Elbrus> np
<pgoetz> has anyone else noticed the re-appearance of Trashcan problems in Jaunty?
<danage> actually, mine went away
<micahg> Hi, does UNR have a special interface for configuring dual monitors or is it liked the standard Ubuntu editions?
<micahg> I converted a bug to a question last night and helped the guy solve the problem
<micahg> but then I realized I don't know if there is a separate interface
<micahg> andresmujica: can you help me to know if I triaged a bug correctly
<andresmujica> sure.. nice thing is the notify-osd :)
<andresmujica> which one
<micahg> andresmujica: well, I wanted to know if UNR has a special interface for dual screens
<micahg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/369059
<micahg> I helped him get up and running
<ubot4`> micahg: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<micahg> but then realized that I didn't know enough about UNR to determine if it's not a real bug
<micahg> !369059
<ubot4`> Factoid '369059' not found
<micahg> !bug 369059
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 369059 in ubuntu "Dual monitors doesn't work on jaunty UNR" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369059
<micahg> !bug 369059 > andresmujica
<aquachica> Hi.  I hope I am in the right place.  I am having trouble with the cursor in Abiword.  I recently installed Jaunty and the cursor now leaves dots and other pixels after I type underneath each line of characters.
<ubot4`> micahg: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out
<andresmujica> checking it
<aquachica> Everything was working fine in Intrepid.  Just wondering if this bug has been reported or not.
<micahg> aquachica: you might want to try the #ubuntu channel for support
<micahg> aquachica: this channel is for triaging bugs
<aquachica> Oh okay.  Thank you.
<micahg> aquachica: good luck
<andresmujica> hmm i don't know either about UNR, but  believe you handled great!!
<andresmujica> and it was right to turn it into a question,
<micahg> andresmujica: thanks, I did a few last night
<andresmujica> but, maybe it's worthwhile to check at LP
<andresmujica> for a similar bug,
<micahg> ok
<andresmujica> not to turn into a dupe or something
<micahg> I also converted a flash bug on FF 3.0.10 to a question
<andresmujica> but to check the fact that the gui didn't worked as expected, which is a real bug.
<micahg> I tested flash and it worked fine for me
<micahg> I have the same platform
<micahg> do people goof on triage sometimes?
<hggdh> yes, we do goof
<hggdh> (we are humans, after all)
<micahg> ok, so am I better off jumping in and trying to help?
<andresmujica> and we're a lot humans by the way
<andresmujica> :)
<andresmujica> yeah!!!
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I just made it to the top 20 for answer tracker and figured it was about time to give some bugs a shot
<andresmujica> the worst thing that could happen is that you help someone
 * hggdh thinks be be more human than normal, since goofing seem to be a conastan lately
<hggdh> there you go. Goofed again :-(
<micahg> I love ubuntu
<micahg> anyways...off to work
<micahg> thanks for the help and vote of confidence :)
<andresmujica> np, linking answer tracker and bug tracker is a great way to find new bugs and help users!
<cornucopic> Hi all! the right, delete, up and down arrow keys are not working for me on Ubuntu 9.04. Way out?
<vocx> cornucopic, your eh... bug report lacks information...
<cornucopic> vocx, I would be glad to make it complete
<cornucopic> what else is desired?
<Elbrus> I created a rather large debdiff for lesstif2 (a motif replacement) which lacked some attention. bug 369383. Can I subscribe anybody? motu-sponsors? Does it need ack?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 369383 in lesstif2 "lesstif2: improving the package by including Fedora and upstream patches" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369383
<hggdh> Elbrus, yes, subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<vocx> Elbrus, how many packages use lesstif nowadays?
<hggdh> Elbrus, when you prepare a patch/debdiff it is always good to subscribe the sponsors for the package
<Elbrus> great done
 * Elbrus will look that up
<Elbrus> paul@etna ~ $ apt-cache rdepends lesstif2 | wc
<Elbrus> gives 55 packages
<cornucopic> vocx, ping
<hggdh> so the question is if any of these are affected by your changes
<Elbrus> I hope all for the good
<Elbrus> might solve some long hanging problems by the look of it
<Elbrus> for instance amd64 had problems with bad defined long64
<hggdh> good
<Elbrus> might be responsible for a lot of strange behavior
<hggdh> Elbrus, it might be a good idea for you to talk/chat with with the folks at #ubuntu-motu
<Elbrus> anyway, I only used patches from fedora upstream and debain bts
<Elbrus> what should I ask there?
<hggdh> wouldn't some of these patches be available on current debian?
<Elbrus> not incorporated
<hggdh> ah.
<Elbrus> maintainer does not respond
<Elbrus> or hardly
<Elbrus> just once on IRC
<hggdh> orphaned?
<Elbrus> nope, but low nmu
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> just present your bug & patch, and ask for review
<Elbrus> will do
<hggdh> anyone is good
<hggdh> thanks for the help, Elbrus
<Elbrus> np
<bdmurray> Elbrus: you mentioned bug 369383 earlier correct?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 369383 in lesstif2 "lesstif2: improving the package by including Fedora and upstream patches" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369383
<Elbrus> correct
<bdmurray> Is that your debdiff?
<Elbrus> yes
<bdmurray> Is there a debian bug with a similar debdiff that can be linked to?
<Elbrus> yes, sorry, forgot about that
<Elbrus> it's in the description
<bdmurray> ah, I see it now, could you add a bug watch for it?
<Elbrus> np
<Elbrus> bdmurray: done
<bdmurray> Elbrus: great, thanks!
<Elbrus> sure
<Elbrus> It was a hell of a job to figure things out...
<Elbrus> so this is just a minor step :)
<YoBoY> bug 369469 << invalid for "ubuntu" where i should send this bug?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 369469 in ubuntu "Doesn't let me change language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369469
<greg-g> YoBoY: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<YoBoY> without the edge ... :p
<greg-g> it will direct you, no?
<greg-g> s/direct/redirect/
<YoBoY> stay with the edge on the url, don't know if it's redirected or not, tanks
<greg-g> either way, it works for you, yes? You know which project to assign it to now, right?
<YoBoY> greg-g: well don"t know if i invalidate and say to the reported to post on the other project, or there is another procedure?
<greg-g> you can do an "also effects project" and type in "ubuntu-website" then invalidate the Ubuntu task.  And make a comment saying that you assigned it to the correct project, and thanks for the bug report.
<greg-g> YoBoY: ^
<YoBoY> ok i try this :)
<greg-g> :)
<hggdh> eeck, gets ugly mixing Hebrew and English
<YoBoY> greg-g: done, tanks
<greg-g> YoBoY: you're welcome
<hggdh> YoBoY, good work, thank you
<YoBoY> ^^
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<YoBoY> olà BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: ola
<BUGabundo> ainda n te dás com os acentos. lol
 * BUGabundo is doing bug triage on LP, over identica ehehehe
<YoBoY> é o meu teclado... esse á nao esta acessivel
<hggdh> olã BUGabundo (so that YoBoY will not feel alone)
<YoBoY> ^^
<BUGabundo> eehhe
<BUGabundo> ohh this alphacamp is making me loose it! trying to teach him how to use LP, and he just want to run away
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: LP is slow today, I want to run myself ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: just see my identi.ca life stream and the talk to alphacamp
<BUGabundo> we discussed this morning about Notify-OSD possible bug, then I asked him to file it via ubuntu-bug
<BUGabundo> he did not, and made a poor bug reported
<BUGabundo> and talked to him and explained what was wrong, but _as usual_ I _sounded_ harsh!
<BUGabundo> that's the only thing preventing me to apply to bug-control team... I always sound aggressive when talking (written) to ppl I don't know in person (or they know me)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: heh..
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: how harsh is harsh? ;)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I have low tolerance for ignorance, too. ;)
<BUGabundo> its not ignorance
<BUGabundo> not everyone knows how to use a BTS
<BUGabundo> and LP is a diff type from many others
<BUGabundo> most users are not used to even filing bugs
<BUGabundo> every time I file one, I get better!
<BUGabundo> I compile more info and details on how to make a bug report better
<BUGabundo> take a look at my ealier ones and be scared!
<BUGabundo> take a look and my lastest one and expect a bug that will mark by it self Confimed/triaged
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: but if you told him how to do it properly and he ignored you it's ignorance imho.
<kklimonda> it's not like we don't have enough work even without bugs like "xyz doesn't start" ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: worse then does: "ubutnu doesn't work. bye!"
<YoBoY> need help for this one : bug 368361 don't know where to send this bug
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 368361 in bash-completion "apt-get Bash Autocompletion Not Working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368361
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> let me guess running as root or doesn't have the package?
 * BUGabundo wonders why root doesn't do autocompletion
<kklimonda> YoBoY: his bash_completion has different md5sum from the one installed from package.
<kklimonda> it shouldn't matter as they are the same (one is missing new line)
<YoBoY> yep ^^
<YoBoY> the problem is the apt-cache don't work for the normal user
<kklimonda> weird
<YoBoY> yep
<kklimonda> apt-cache is part of apt package
<YoBoY> yes
<BUGabundo> works for me
<YoBoY> for me too
<kklimonda> YoBoY: I'd mark it invalid
<kklimonda>  /etc/apt/apt.conf isn't installed by system
<kklimonda> so he had to create it manually and set wrong permissions
<YoBoY> yes but the problem is the user have used the alternate cd to install his ubuntu, i can't confirm this issue happen on every alternate install or not
<kklimonda> crap.. ;)
<YoBoY> yes :D
<kklimonda> YoBoY: ask him for this apt.conf file
<kklimonda> it doesn't come from any packages, if it was autogenerated it should have some header.
<BUGabundo> how did he add to attachements to just one reply?? email?
<BUGabundo> do better:
<BUGabundo> $ apport-collect apt
<BUGabundo> or
<BUGabundo> $ apport-collect bash-completion
 * BUGabundo duh forgot bug number
<YoBoY> BUGabundo: yes email, usefull for this ;)
<kklimonda> Can you change some bug settings by sending an email? Status, or assignee ?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> send HELP to LP mail
<BUGabundo> or read the wiki page
<BUGabundo> mails MUST be signed
<BUGabundo> and most commands need a leading "space"
<YoBoY> must ?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: help@bugs.launchpad.net
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: nice
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: yes!
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: 404
<kklimonda> well, even worse - no such host ;)
<BUGabundo> https://help.launchpad.net/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc
<kklimonda> This page does not exist yet ;)
<BUGabundo> humm why does the email have an internal and private link?
<BUGabundo> I should report that
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: just send an email
<BUGabundo> lol
<YoBoY> kklimonda: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<BUGabundo> its easier
<BUGabundo> ahh that
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: see " affects exaile"
<kklimonda> YoBoY: ya, i found it by using search but I couldn't stop myself from poking BUGabundo ;)
<BUGabundo> there's a space there
<YoBoY> lol
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: they must be signed?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: doing from head....
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: yes
<kklimonda> damn, I'm using gmail interface ;)
<BUGabundo> with a valid key for that email address on LP
<BUGabundo> ff addon firepgp?
<kklimonda> oh well, firegpg (or whatever it's called) here I come..
<BUGabundo> ahhhh that's it. now I remind my self!
<BUGabundo> 2 weeks ago I wanted to file a wishbug for gmail labs... and Sigining was it... I forgot once I got to the groups thing! duh
<kklimonda> oh, i see that firegpg has nicer interface for gmail
<BUGabundo> has it??
<BUGabundo> I just use kmail or mutt
<kklimonda> and firefox crashed (so we can still pretend that this is on the topic discussion) ;)
<BUGabundo> screenshots?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: eheheheehehe
<BUGabundo> its not an ubuntu bug! its addon so its upstream
<kklimonda> again..
<kklimonda> so firegpg is messing something up
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: http://getfiregpg.org/screenshots.html
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: http://getfiregpg.org/images/newscreenshots/gmailnewcompose.png this one is new
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I think there was a known bug about ff .0.9
<BUGabundo> and that .10 fixed
<BUGabundo> not sure we have it in yet
<kklimonda> oh, it sends signature as a .asc attachment
 * kklimonda is in love
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: don't all clients do that?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it didn't
<BUGabundo> I keep getting replies from Outlook users trying to open my key
<kklimonda> i like this new firegpg - the last reason to use desktop mail client has disappeared.. ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<kklimonda> damn, xchat does poor when it comes to handling many channels..
<kklimonda> i can't switch to 10th, 11th etc. using keyboard..
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: gmail is good but not good enough to handle 78k unread emails, 16 accounts, and 38GiBs of mail
<BUGabundo> I don't love Cloud that much
<kklimonda> 78k unreaded mails? I don't think that anything can handle that many mails in some sane way..
<kklimonda> gmail does handle multiple accounts pretty well
<YoBoY> kklimonda: ctrl + page up/down
<kklimonda> but dunno if there isn't some limit..
<mrooney> If as a triager I file a bug upstream for someone, is there some sort of wiki page to point people at explaining how to do it themselves in the future and when to?
<mrooney> It seems like it would be useful to help teach more people about doing that as opposed to just, "I've filed this upstream"
<YoBoY> mrooney: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Forwarding%20upstream << this page?
<mrooney> YoBoY: no, that is for triagers
<mrooney> I meant a page to explain to bug filers when and how to file upstream themselves in the future
<YoBoY> one od the pages referenced don't give the answer ?
<kklimonda> i'd love to see the day when most projects move to launchpad ;/
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: kmail does it fine! folders and sub dirs, filters, and Expire
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: +1
<BUGabundo> its so easy to just mark "upstream"
<kklimonda> and some projects are using really weird tools
<kklimonda> i personally hate debian bts..
<thekorn> mrooney, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream has some instructions for a few upstream bug tracker
<kklimonda> but it has nice email interface ;)
<BUGabundo> I dislike bugzilla
<BUGabundo> to slow and complicated
<BUGabundo> plus many project like to make it even more complicated
<BUGabundo> look at KDE
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: the problem with various bugzillas is that they all require you to create an account.
<BUGabundo> so does LP
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: but it's only one account for various projects ;)
<mrooney> GNOME bugzilla is just one accoutn
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: And if I'm lazy I can just ubuntu-bug all my bugs and then put a faith in triagers to assign them to upstream ;)
<kklimonda> mrooney: then another one for mozilla
<mrooney> kklimonda: yeah but that is only because LP isn't open source so no one else CAN use it
<BUGabundo> humm I'm fast.. I just bitten bdmurray
<mrooney> once that happens surely we will need multiple LP logins
<kklimonda> mrooney: but i would want them to move to LP and not create bugzilla using LP code.
<YoBoY> no if everyone use OpenID
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I started to upstream most of my bugs and other users , I stuble accros
<kklimonda> (by bugzilla I mean generic But Tracking System) ;)
<BUGabundo> I have accounts on gnome, kde, pidgin , and several others BTSs
<kklimonda> that's why you have so many unread emails ;}
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> that's moslty due to MLs
<kklimonda> hehe
<BUGabundo> 300 new emails alone from ubuntu-users daily
<kklimonda> I have decided to unsubscribe from most MLs
<kklimonda> now I'm only subscribed to ubuntu-devel-discuss and debian-python..
<BUGabundo> no announce? no -devel? no lp-users?
<kklimonda> I try to keep my sanity intact ;)
<YoBoY> i only have Launchpad and BugSquad :p
<kklimonda> i think about -devel as it's low traffic
<kklimonda> and maybe lp-users as.. dunno ;)
<YoBoY> and adopter 2 packages to try
<YoBoY> adopted
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: there is little reason to sign onto all those lists if you can't even scan subjects to see what's going on
<kklimonda> at least imo
<BUGabundo> scan? I only do that when I a get an huge backlog!
<BUGabundo> usually I keep them read
<BUGabundo> expect kernel, marketing and users
<BUGabundo> oh and pidgin!
<kklimonda> heh
<BUGabundo> I just read that last one when I need to blead from my eyes
<kklimonda> it's that bad? ;)
<BUGabundo> bad? have you ever heard that some FOSS project are bad to new users?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: they aren't bad to new users. they are terrible to anyone, even them selves
<Pollywog> define new users?
<BUGabundo> hi Pollywog
<Pollywog> hi
<BUGabundo> Pollywog: any new user to the proj
<Pollywog> oic then that would make me a pre-new user
<BUGabundo> just yesterday a friend of mine, tried to get help from #ruby
<BUGabundo> I just went way... they trolled him as Noob and refused to help
<Pollywog> oh yes I get that a lot
<kklimonda> how can i display list of new bugs in ubuntu project?
<BUGabundo> usually if a new users comes up here, or any other #ubuntu support channel, s/he gets a welcome reply
<kklimonda> it was some VERY long uri afair..
<kklimonda> and I lost it ;)
<BUGabundo> unless its #ubuntu.... too many users to get help there
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: click on advance??
<Pollywog> people try Linux and then many change their minds when they get that treatment
<Pollywog> because they have heard about community
<kklimonda> ubuntu community isn't bd
<kklimonda> bad*
<kklimonda> but irc isn't really good channel for user support
<Pollywog> I think the best place to get help is the ubuntuforums
<kklimonda> ubuntuforums.org is better - easier to see a problem, to keep track of it..
<kklimonda> on #ubuntu there are just so many people and questions that it's easy to miss one..
<Pollywog> I sometimes go there because I have a problem and then I see that someone else is having a problem that I had
<kklimonda> i think people should be directed to their loco channels..
<Pollywog> I have been using Linux since 1997 and I am still green
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I do that for most users for my loco team
<BUGabundo> Pollywog: how is that possible? lol
<kklimonda> Pollywog: I use it for 8 years and I can fix most of my problems but there are areas (for example audio subsystem) I just don't understand at all
<Pollywog> because Linux keeps changing and I can't keep up
<kklimonda> I can build distro from scratch, create secure server, write some nice apps but when it comes to internal microphone I don't know what to do with it ;)
<Pollywog> I used Debian most of the time until a few years ago when there was doubt that Debian would survive
<Pollywog> because people were leaving the project
<BUGabundo> I've been touching linux since 95/6
<kklimonda> it was during this long leap between releases?
<BUGabundo> using ubuntu since 5.10 and 100% time since 6.06
<BUGabundo> been beta/alpha tester since 6.10 beta
<BUGabundo> can't do a line of code, to save my life, but I do pretty good help links to users
<Pollywog> I think people were leaving Debian because of hostility they perceived there
<kklimonda> i still have an old 5.10 system which I upgraded up to 8.04 without any problems.
<Pollywog> I generally have problems with upgrades, usually with Nvidia
<Pollywog> but a clean install fixes it
<kklimonda> I only had to do a clean install when 5.04 was released
<darizzle> hi all
<kklimonda> after upgrade from 4.10 I had many problems..
<Pollywog> hi
<kklimonda> now 8.10->9.04 upgrade was painless even with nvidia
<darizzle> did you do straight upgrades
<kklimonda> hi darizzle
<darizzle> or incremental
<kklimonda> darizzle: incremental
<kklimonda> darizzle: it is possible to do straight upgrades if you know what you are doing
<kklimonda> (for example it's possible to go from kubuntu 8.04 to 9.04)
<darizzle> incremental is probably safer
<kklimonda> it is
<darizzle> man
<darizzle> so far ive only triaged one bug
<darizzle> i think qa is a great way to learn a system
<Pollywog> I had a Hardy system that I upgraded to Intrepid and followed that with an upgrade to Jaunty.  Nvidia was messed up, so I did a clean install and that fixed it, but I think I did not need to do that.  I think I know where I messed up, it was that new Hardware module, it would have fixed the problem
<Pollywog> the one that looks for proprietary drivers
<darizzle> yea
<darizzle> ive been rolling ati for about 10 years
<Pollywog> until about 3 yrs ago, the main problem with upgrades was ALSA
<darizzle> so havent experienced that
<darizzle> always play the underdog
<Pollywog> now I never need to bother with it
<darizzle> except its nearly impossible to find a laptop with amd in it these days
<bdmurray> restricted-manager
<kklimonda> Pollywog: did you use dist-upgrade or upgrade-manager ?
<darizzle> so im rolling intel chips in the lappy
<kklimonda> update-manager*
<Pollywog> kklimonda: apt-get dist-upgrade
<kklimonda> Pollywog: don't do it
<kklimonda> Pollywog: update-manager doesn't do only "dist-upgrade" under the mask.
<kklimonda> Pollywog: it has a lot of quirks for various known upgrade problems
<kklimonda> Pollywog: and one of them was for nvidia upgrade
<Pollywog> I will use the newer tools if they work.  When I was a Debian user, upgrades went smoothly with the exception of the move from 2.4 to 2.6 kernels
<kklimonda> (there is no nvidia-glx-177 in jaunty)
<kklimonda> Pollywog: i've always used update-manager and never had any problems with it.
<Pollywog> yes that is why even my clean install did not work at first boot
<Pollywog> nvidia-glx was "missing"
<Pollywog> but that hardware module fixed it
<Pollywog> and I bought a hp2133 Mini Note a couple of weeks ago and Jaunty runs great on it
<Pollywog> in Gnome, wifi works out of the box though there seems to be a problem with KDE and wifi
<kklimonda> supported hardware is 95% of the success..
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-30
<dtchen> [565104.024136] EXT3-fs error (device dm-1): htree_dirblock_to_tree: bad entry in directory #17663073: inode out of bounds - offset=40, inode=2698334243, rec_len=16, name_len=5
<dtchen> [565104.024148] Aborting journal on device dm-1.
<dtchen> that doesn't bode well.
<andresmujica1> resized fs dtchen?
<dtchen> no
<dtchen> it's the same bug i've been triggering since hardy
<dtchen> 100% reproducible on encrypted LVM (ext3)
<dtchen> test case: suspend & resume over normal usage. over ~11 days, i'll trigger that bug
<andresmujica1> ohh..
<dtchen> the last time it happened, i lost my entire jaunty development system (not a big deal, since i just reinstalled and rsynced /home)
<andresmujica1> so the journal get's corrupted by the encryption??
<dtchen> i don't know; i haven't bothered to break out kdb
<dtchen> it's faster for me to reinstall and keep working, as this computer is my sole development workstation
<BUGabundo> dtchen: you manage to hibernate and resume for 11 days?
<andresmujica1> :)
<BUGabundo> my system only lasts 3 days MAX
<dtchen> BUGabundo: suspend-to-ram and resume.
<dtchen> (not suspend-to-disk)
<andresmujica1> i love suspend-to-ram!!
<BUGabundo> I have to take care with suspend... moving Car is a no match....
<BUGabundo> last time I did that, had to fsck
<BUGabundo> lots of disk errors
<dtchen> my system resumes in just over 1 second, so the boot-time improvements aren't really applicable to me. or at least i didn't think so. i might rethink that.
<andresmujica1> me too.  1 sec.. with 3 ugly harmless lines about usb.
<andresmujica1> "Given that there is no corruption on disk, I would put this toward some kind of memory corruption"
<andresmujica1> http://www.redhat.com/archives/ext3-users/2007-August/msg00005.html
<andresmujica1> suspend to ram fills up your ram overtime
<andresmujica1> when it hits some bad bit.
<andresmujica1> crazy theory.
<BUGabundo> 5-7 sec here
<Rocket2DMn> hey guys, a file path through somebody home folder directory structure wouldn't quality as sensitive material in a stacktrace would it?
<kklimonda> well...
<stpere> depends if the file name is Girl XXX 8 years old
<kklimonda> heh, exactly
<Rocket2DMn> hehe yeah stpere , i considered that.  it looks completely harmless
<Rocket2DMn> are you guys bucontrol?
<stpere> I'm not :)
<stpere> but some here are
<bdmurray> Rocket2DMn: what are you looking at?
<Rocket2DMn> yeah, i am, we were asked to help check the piles of bugs still marked as private
<Rocket2DMn> hey bdmurray , bug 147482
<ubot4`> Rocket2DMn: Bug 147482 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/147482 is private
<Rocket2DMn> i think its harmless, but i just wanted to check
<Rocket2DMn> check the retrace
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, looking at it now
<bdmurray> hggdh: done already
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> bdmurray, the private bug report is updated how frequently?
<Rocket2DMn> hggdh, he's eating dinner
<hggdh> ah, dinner, good idea
<Rocket2DMn> its ok, we only have 3000 bugs to look at :)
<Rocket2DMn> better eat first
<hggdh> yup
<BUGabundo> only?
<Rocket2DMn> yeah BUGabundo , that's about right
<Rocket2DMn> lol at bug 177831
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 177831 in gksu "gksu crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177831
<Rocket2DMn> it has no trace at all
<Ampelbein> Rocket2DMn: could be the user decided to not upload the full report.
<Ampelbein> Rocket2DMn: then the coredump.gz is missing and no backtrace can be generated
<Rocket2DMn> Ampelbein, makes sense to me, though I had never seen a crash report without an attempt at a trace
<bdmurray> hggdh: it depends how often staging gets updated
<bdmurray> hggdh: usually daily though
<dtchen> yeah, definitely seems related to LVM and memory corruption
<micahg> What do I do with a bug that the user created a duplicate and I converted the original to a question
<micahg> I already marked it as a dupe
<micahg> but I"m not sure what response to give
<micahg> hggdh: can you help me?
<Ampelbein> micahg: if it's really a support-request, i'd gently point out that just opening a new bug report does not make sense and is counter-productive.
<micahg> ok
<Ampelbein> micahg: can you give the bugnumber?
<micahg> here's what I have so far:
<micahg> Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. This particular bug has already been reported and is a duplicate of bug 369073, so it is being marked as such.  Feel free to continue to report any other bugs you may find.
<micahg> Bug 369073 was converted to Question #69209:
<micahg> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/69209
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 369073 in firefox-3.0 "cannot watch videos at cnet.com" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369073
<micahg> 369597
<micahg> I requested more information in teh question
<micahg> he never responded
<micahg> I tested the site in question on amd64 with flash and ff 3.0.10
<micahg> there were no issues
<Ampelbein> micahg: yeah, seems like a configuration issue to me. tested on lpia and i386, works.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so about the response
<micahg> Do you see what I have above?
<micahg> I wanted to add, Additional information is necessary to assist you, please follow the above link to the answer tracker and provide the additional requested information.
<micahg> I just wanted to know if he restarteed his browser
<Ampelbein> micahg: "Thanks for reporting this issue. You already reported this as bug XXXXXX, which was converted to support request XXXXXX. Please provide the information requested there so that we can assist you in fixing your problem. Thanks for your cooperation and please continue to report any bugs you may find."
<Ampelbein> micahg: something like that
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<micahg> should i give th elink to the answer tracker?
<Ampelbein> micahg: that would be handy for the reporter to quickly find the support-question.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> can you check? bug 369597
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 369597 in firefox-3.0 "no video (dup-of: 369073)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369597
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 369073 in firefox-3.0 "cannot watch videos at cnet.com" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369073
<micahg> I read that I shouldn't invalidated the dupe, right?
<Ampelbein> micahg: looks ok. no need to invalidate a dupe, it only creates noise.
<micahg> right, that's what I read
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> I'm assuming I can keep coming back if I have questions about triaging?
<Ampelbein> micahg: sure.
<Ampelbein> micahg: thanks for your help.
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> oh,
<micahg> if you request more info from the bug poster, do you mark as incomplete?
<Ampelbein> micahg: yes
<micahg> If there is a new version of the program out, do you set to invalid?
<Ampelbein> micahg: not always. try reproducing yourself, it that works, ask the reporter to update and confirm it's fixed for him too.
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/302452
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 302452 in acpid "jaunty and intrepid shutdown/restart hang on "acpid: exiting"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> without changing the status?
<Ampelbein> micahg: set to incomplete if you ask the reporter, if it's still not fixed (=you can reproduce with new version), just tread it as a normal report, see if all information is available and status confirmed.
<hggdh> micahg, and -- if still not fixed, update last version tested as in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description (just got back from dinner)
<alex_mayorga> !xorg
<ubot4`> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Ampelbein> hggdh: ok, so you take over support now ;-)
 * Ampelbein is going to bed. 04:04AM
<Ampelbein> enough for today
<hggdh> Ampelbein, you were doing a good job ;-) and guten nacht
<micahg> thanks Ampelbein
<Ampelbein> thanks guys
<alex_mayorga> Ampelbein, good nite
<micahg> bug 365827
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 365827 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3.0.9 Fails to Start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365827
<micahg> fix was released upstream and there is a new version in ubuntu
<alex_mayorga> known bus with Intel Graphics on laptops?
<micahg> Do I mark as Fix Released and suggest that the reporter update?
<micahg> it's unknown if the fix was for the bug or not
<hggdh> hold on
<cactaur> Hey, so my Ubuntu machine has been experiencing random freezes so I was looking for ways to collect information so that a bug report could be useful. I know just saying I have a "random" freeze isn't helpful for triagers. So far, I've been able to tell it's not an X problem, because when I tried debugging X, the gdb I ran from a remote computer itself froze. So, I'm assuming it's a kernel problem, but there isn't anything in the logs about th
<cactaur> e freeze, and the DebuggingSystemCrash wiki page doesn't tell me the information I need. Can anyone help?
<hggdh> micahg, asac saw it, and stated a new version will come out. Why do you want to mark it fix released?
<cactaur> Oh, and I ran memtest, which was clean.
<micahg> hggdh: I have no idea
<micahg> hggdh: I just need some baseline guidance so I can derive future actions from something
<hggdh> cactaur, did you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures?
<micahg> hggdh: incomplete with the version blurb?
<hggdh> micahg, in this case asac (one of the firefox maintainers) commented that there *might* be a fix coming in 3.0.10
<hggdh> but he is not sure
<micahg> ok, so, I figure this blurb:
<micahg> Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. However, you are not using the most recent version of this package for your Ubuntu release. Please upgrade to the most recent version and let us know if you are still having this issue. Thanks in advance.
<micahg> right?
<hggdh> the blurg is good, but it does not apply for this bug
<dtchen> if anyone's interested in SRU tutorials, i'll be giving one to fix a bug in muine in about 5 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<micahg> I copied it off the wiki
<micahg> so
<micahg> shoudl I leave it alone?
<micahg> or modify the blurb to say: Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. However, this package has been updated for your Ubuntu release since you reported this bug. Please upgrade to the most recent version and let us know if you are still having this issue. Thanks in advance.
<hggdh> micahg, no
<micahg> ok
<cactaur> hggdh: Yeah, a lot of the articles I checked out didn't give me much advice on how to get output. The Kernel OOPS article left me clueless.
<micahg> maybe I'll leave this one
<hggdh> did you check to see if he is running current ff for Intrepid?
<micahg> bug report shows 3.0.9
<micahg> 3.0.10 was released
<hggdh> cactaur, one chance is #ubuntu-kernel -- the kernel people would know more on what to do
<cactaur> hggdh: Thanks!
<hggdh> micahg, then YES! your blurb is perfect. Also mark it incomplete (since we will be waiting on feedback)
<micahg> hggdh: thank you :)
<micahg> one thing, launchpad shows 3.0.10, packages.ubuntu.com shows 3.0.9
<alex_mayorga> hggdh, is there a video channel?
<cprofitt> anyone got a hint on how to continue based on these -- http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26111547/shutdownhang.jpg
<cprofitt> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26111590/cntlaltdel.jpg
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, there might be. Try searching on the server. If there is, it would be called something like #ubuntu-<whatever>, perhaps even #ubuntu-video
<hggdh> wow a kernel oops
<hggdh> cprofitt, do you have the kernel version? If so, ping #ubuntu-kernel on this, they might help more
<hggdh> although I am not sure the first png has the top lines
<alex_mayorga> I seem to have found a similar Bug #213171
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 213171 in xorg "[i830] Unable to install with GUI on Fujitsu Lifebook C7651" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213171
<alex_mayorga> anything I can give?
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, what do you mean?
<alex_mayorga> hggdh, I have a laptop here with the same lines and unusable video and I think it's the same or very similar video card
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, then I guess what Bryce said applies to you as well :-(
<alex_mayorga> video worked perfectly on 8.10 but is unusable on 9.04
<alex_mayorga> no i810 driver on jaunty?
<micahg> alex_mayorga: in jaunty, i810 support was added to xserver-xorg-video-intel
<cprofitt> thanks hggdh trying there now
<alex_mayorga> micahg, doesn't seem to work with my card :(
<alex_mayorga> should I revive that bug or file a new one, my laptop is different
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, the bug is open
<hggdh> Add a comment that you are also hit byt it, and give your card data
<alex_mayorga> how to add info on other bug trackers https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12059 and http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=438650 seem related
<ubot4`> Freedesktop bug 12059 in Driver/intel "[845] ch7017 LVDS output not supported" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<micahg> I noticed this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i810switch
<micahg> could it help?
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, click on "Also affects distribution", and add the link there
<alex_mayorga> hggdh, that worked for the debian one, how do I put the freedesktop.org one?
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, you can do the same again. But what are you gaining on doing that?
<alex_mayorga> the bug claims to be fixed on freedesxtop
<alex_mayorga> dunno, really just thought that more info would be helpful
<hggdh> if it is the same... Add a comment stating that also
<micahg> can someone test something on jaunty 9.04 ff 3.0?
<micahg> I want to convert this bug to a question
<micahg> but I can't verify it works on i386
<micahg> there's already been 4 posts too many to all the bug watchers
<hggdh> micahg, what bug are you talking about?
<micahg> bug 369473
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 369473 in firefox-3.0 "Can't login into bank site" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369473
<micahg> works fine on jaunty amd64
<micahg> nevermind...
<micahg> he just updated it himself
<alex_mayorga> hggdh, anything else I should add?
<hggdh> looking at it
<alex_mayorga> thanks
<hggdh> hum, I have libswfdec 0.8.4
<micahg> Should I change the package and the bug back to new?
<micahg> I would tell him just to install flashplayer-installer if it was in the answer tracker
<hggdh> micahg, I have libswfdec 0.8.4, and I am on Jaunty. Why is the reporter running 0.8.0?
<micahg> 0.82 is standard for jaunyt
<micahg> ah
<micahg> maybe he's confused
<micahg> the swfdec-mozilla package is at 0.82
<micahg> teh libswfdec lib is at 0.84
<micahg> I have adobe's flash installed and it works
<micahg> does the page work for you with the open source version?
<hggdh> micahg, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/161104/
<hggdh> ah
<micahg> so, o master of bugs, what shall I do?
<hggdh> yes, the page works
<micahg> ugh
<hggdh> heh. I am not the master. Brian is
<micahg> you running x86?
<hggdh> amd64
<micahg> ah
<micahg> as am I
<micahg> I was hoping someone could test i386
<micahg> maybe he has both the open source and the adobe version
<micahg> should I convert to question or continue probing?
<hggdh> continue probing
<micahg> ok
<hggdh> ask him if he installed the adobe thingy
<micahg> why do the 2 packages not conflict?
<alex_mayorga> how can I use vesa and see if I get video that way?
<hggdh> save your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then update it to driver=vesa, and restart X
<hggdh> I hope you are familiar with the command line...
<hggdh> just in case
<alex_mayorga> hggdh, I know my way around
<micahg> What's the appropriate comment when a user requests that a bug be closed if any?
<alex_mayorga> hggdh, where should I pit drive=vesa
<micahg> I know to mark it invalid
<alex_mayorga> under device?
<hggdh> micahg, why is the reporter requesting the bug to be closed?
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, yes, as "Driver       "vesa"
<micahg> user had some software that seemed to conflict
<micahg> no longer has an issue
<micahg> bug 366564
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 366564 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3.0.9 crashes on opening some pages" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366564
<hggdh> micahg, yes, you can close invalid
<micahg> Do I need to comment?
<hggdh> and with the usual blurb about keeping on reporting bugs, etc, etc
<micahg> ok
<micahg> Does this work? This bug report is being closed due to your last comment regarding this no longer being an issue. For future reference you can manage the status of your own bugs by clicking on the current status in the yellow line and then choosing a new status in the revealed drop down box. You can learn more about bug statuses at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status . Thank you again for taking the time to report this bug
<micahg> sorry
<micahg> I'll start using pastebin after this
<hggdh> that's good
<micahg> done
<micahg> I've learned so much about triage tonight
<alex_mayorga> hggdh, that didn't help much the video is eve more garbled using vesa
<hggdh> :-)
<micahg> I would've done it tomorrow, but I work all day
<alex_mayorga> can you teach triagin in this channel?
<micahg> is that what it's for?
<micahg> *isn't
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, what do you mean?
<hggdh> actually, no, not for teaching, but for discussing issues with bugs. It happens we end up helping also
<alex_mayorga> I've wanted to get in the bug squad, but I can only work maybe 4 hours a week
<alex_mayorga> oh! never mind then
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, this does not prohibit you from joining
<hggdh> you do 4 hours a week, you help
<hggdh> (much better than *no* hours at all ;-)
<alex_mayorga> hggdh, I'll keep that in mind
<hggdh> remember, we are (most all) volunteers
<micahg> In about 4 hours, I think I've done 6 or 7 bugs
<alex_mayorga> hggdh, any other suggestions on the video bug?
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, I am not really a X person. You might try to ping the folks at #ubuntu-x
<hggdh> micahg, good work -- and thank you
<micahg> :)
<hggdh> and now it is my time. I am feeling tired, and weak
<micahg> good night hggdh
<micahg> I'm going to sleep soon myself
<alex_mayorga> hggdh, BTW how can I progress my first patch a bit further https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mobile-broadband-provider-info/+bug/323752
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 323752 in mobile-broadband-provider-info "Movistar (México) is missing" [Medium,In progress]
<hggdh> looking at it
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, you can subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, some details: the bug is *not* fix-committed for the Ubuntu task: it has not yet been accepted & published on -proposed
<hggdh> another: if you are done with the patch, deselect yourself.
<alex_mayorga> my error :S
<alex_mayorga> would you mind putting on the right track?
<hggdh> ah yes: the bug could be in "Triaged",
<hggdh> will do
<alex_mayorga> thanks, appreciated
<alex_mayorga> I have to go catch some sleep now
<alex_mayorga> hggdh, thanks for being so helpful
<micahg> I have to run as well
<micahg> thank you hggdh, night
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, done.
<hggdh> now I *am* out for the night ;-)
<alex_mayorga> bye, thanks and good night
<micahg> Hi, what kind of message do you give if the bug if for an unsupported version (7.10)?
<calc> probably should tell the user to upgrade and see if it is still a problem, not sure if there is a template response though
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I was going to use this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs
<micahg> Does this work?
<bdmurray> if there is sufficient information for someone else to recreate the bug one should try to recreate it fist
<bdmurray> first!
<bdmurray> rather than asking the reporter to upgrade 3 releases and test
 * liw nods
<micahg> user just says they can't bookmark
<micahg> actual package was FF2.0
<micahg> also, user could have forgotten about the bug and upgraded to a later release
<micahg> wow
<bdmurray> since bookmarking is something that works pretty well for most people I'd ask the reporter then
<micahg> I didn't realize all the garbage you guys have to wade through to work on bugs
<micahg> I've knocked off about 10 bugs in the ff 3.0 package tongiht
<micahg> or at least checked in on them
<micahg> that's less than 1#
<micahg> 1%
<DivxcluB> Hello everybody. After Clean install on 9.04 I installed ATI drivers for my 4870x2, after reboot I can't login screen is messed up and everything is frozen right on moment of login screen. Plesee help. I have video of my boot on youtube, If possible please help here is video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFzRUkQS7_U      Thank you again
<bdmurray> but if everyone pitchs in we can do it together!
<micahg> bdmurray: my problem is I get addicted to triaging and get nothing else done :)
<micahg> Well, it's been 24 hours since I first touched a bug that wasn't mine
<micahg> and I haven't been yelled at yet
<micahg> I'd call that success :)
<DivxcluB> may anyone give me some advice on what I may or can do
<DivxcluB> I did search and read for hours now. I can't find an answer
<micahg> DivxcluB: standard support is in the #ubuntu channel
<DivxcluB> I manage to uninstall drivers , and installed diffirent version (Ubuntu vs ati.com one)
<DivxcluB> I know but noone responded in there + it's a bug .. i think
<DivxcluB> again I am sorry I did not mean to be out of line. I am first time here
<micahg> This channel is actually for help managing bugs
<DivxcluB> again my apologies
<micahg> DivxcluB: it's ok, everyone's pretty relaxed in here from what I've found
<calc> micahg: i get a number of people who don't ever respond to further info requests even when i respond to their initial bug report within hours
 * calc goes to bed, his OOo build is strangely broken and can't determine why without more sleep first
<micahg> ok
<micahg> well
<micahg> if they don't respond within 4-6 weeks, we'll invalidate them
<micahg> and move on, right?
<micahg> night calc
<micahg> I need to go to sleep to
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<pan1nx> jcastro hi
<kklimonda> what happened to nvidia-glx-177? It isn't supported by nvidia anymore?
<asac> hggdh: the fix was pushed back to 3.0.11
<asac> 3.0.10 was a firedrill release
<savvas> who got to slide down the fire-pole? :P
<asac> i am sliding up and down all the time ;)
<YoBoY> bug 369652 << confirmed should be low
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 369652 in nautilus-sendto "Thunderbird "send to" in Ubuntu right-click  missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369652
<Baum> well i added a bug report to the launchpad site. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-mount/+bug/367918 how long will it take until one of the developers will take a look at it
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 367918 in libpam-mount "sshd cannot mount cifs shares" [Undecided,New]
<mnemo> Baum: please report the bug upstream and then click "Also affects project" in the ubuntu bug report to link the two bug reports together... that way, when upstream fixes the bug a notification is spent to the ubuntu packagers
<darizzle> hey guys
<darizzle> if a bug is for pidgin
<darizzle> and its definitely a pidgin bug, not related to just ubuntu
<darizzle> who forwards it upstream?
<darizzle> anyone here tonight?
<Ampelbein> darizzle: either a member of the bugsquad forwards it himself (if it's a generic issue) or asks the reporter to do so.
<zimnyx> Hello. What is purpose of this channel?
<zimnyx> I have read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<YoBoY> hi zimnyx, helping with bug triage
<zimnyx> "triaging a specific package or set of packages" - it means any, or some defined list?
<YoBoY> the bugday is for a defined list, but you can work on the others bugs ^^
<zimnyx> Where can I see this list?
<YoBoY> zimnyx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay#When << click on the day
<zimnyx> I see many bugs concerning laptop brightness adjusting failure after upgrade to Jaunty.
<YoBoY> it's not a good bugday for beginners :p
<zimnyx> I guess :)
<zimnyx> I provided value information about duplicating bugs :-)
<darizzle> yea
<darizzle> i ahve that problem with my laptop
<darizzle> the screen doesnt go blank when idle
<darizzle> or when the laptops closed
<zimnyx> darizzle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/369777
<ubot4`> zimnyx: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<zimnyx> I've seen many bugs for different laptops.
<jcastro> pan1nx: you're all set!
<mkorn> happy hugday everybody !
<mkorn> wow, 1337 bugs on the list for today, are you serious?!
<pedro_> wow we have a leet quantity of bugs ;-)
<hggdh> asac, thanks
<mkorn> oh no, the hugday tool is broken, argh
<mkorn> pedro_: sorry, I will remove the section about the hugday tool for today, the tool cannot parse todays wikipage correctly and I've not time to fix it right now
<pedro_> mkorn: ok no worries
<bdmurray> mvo: it's update-manager that has the package installation hook or is it apport?
<mvo> bdmurray: the hook is part of apport, but there is some functionatliy to create crash files in libapt now as well. why?
<bdmurray> mvo: I wanted to block bugs being file with "user did not accept the sun-dlj-v1-1 license" or other licenses
<mvo> bdmurray: makes sense
<mvo> I wonder if we could auto-dup them at the server level?
<bdmurray> mvo: to what?
<mvo> well, I assume that a lot of those will be kpackagekit  instlalls?
<mvo> and kpackagekit does not support doing debconf, so a install with that will fail
<mvo> or am I wrong here?
<bdmurray> I was thinking if somebody didn't accept the license it wasn't something worth reporting
<mvo> that is true
<bdmurray> I didn't realize not everything supported debconf
<mvo> it might be worthwhile to ask, I'm not sureif it throws a different error if it can not present it
<mvo> or if the user actually refused to accept the license
<bdmurray> Well, the report I'm looking at specifically mentions synaptic
<mvo> ok
<mvo> that would be not a bugreport then :)
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, I found bug 350972 re kpackagekit
<ubot4`> bdmurray: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<bdmurray> I'll try to recreate it to see how it errors out
<bdmurray> Should I file a bug about update-manager or apport regarding the license agreement part though?
<BUGabundo> bom dia
<charlie-tca> Good Morning
<bdmurray> Happy Hug Day!
<bdmurray> mvo: I'm looking at 3 bug reports with 40 byte VarLogDistupgrade files which all seem corrupt / hosed somehow
<joshua___> hi folks, I need help finding the latest (most bugs patched) package of xserver-xorg-video-intel
<joshua___> can anyone help me please
<joshua___> Im trying to put a stop to unrecoverable lockups that other have had as well
<primes2h> bdmurray: have you had a look at my application mail? :-)
<bdmurray> primes2h: its on the list for today
<primes2h> bdmurray: ok, thank you. I'm asking you about this because I'm going to clean Gutsy kernel bugs and it would be nice for me being able able to set them as "won't fix".
<bdmurray> primes2h: right, of course
<andol> bdmurray: Pretty much every recent bug I've looked at, with a VarLogDistupgra file attached, have had that file trunked in that manner.
<bdmurray> andol: I reported it as bug 369951
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 369951 in apport "VarLogDistupgrade attachment corrupted / empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369951
<justeco> If I create a remote connection via FTP or SSH to my other machine, and attempt to copy more than a small number of files, the copy operation never copies all the files.  It acts like it is, but it always only copies some of them.  WHat gives?
<justeco> Ihave had this problem with every version of ubuntu I have tried now.  I think it must be a nautalis bug, but is this a feature used so rarely that nobody has fixed it?
<mdz_> bdmurray: I don't think I can compete with Launchpad's google juice
<justeco> I don't think I have ever once successfully moved an entire directory structure this way.  Via FTP or SSH.  There are no errors or anything.  The only way you would know is by comparing the copied files and seeing that they aren't all there.
<mdz_> bdmurray: my post is in the first page of results for "report bugs ubuntu" and some similar searches
<bdmurray> mdz: ;-)
<hggdh> justeco, this may be a bug. In this case, you should open one; this may also be incorrect usage -- in this case, the correct channel is #ubuntu, or https://answers.launchpad.net. This channel does not provide support
<justeco> hggdh, I don't see how I could be using it wrong.  If I highlight a bunch of files (ussually by "select all") and cut from one window and paste into another and it acts like it works, I must assume I am doing it right.  It's not like I'm doing anything complicated.
<justeco> They simply aren't all there when I am done.
<justeco> some got dropped along the way.  Often many of them.
<hggdh> justeco, then pllease open a bug on this, and make sure to give all information needed. Again, this channel is not for support
<justeco> I have stopped using it to move files at all and now just use ncftp.
<justeco> OK, I was more just wondering where the open bug was...  I'm having a hard time believing I am the only one having this issue.  I always figured it would be fixed with each new version, and yet...
<hggdh> justeco, if nobody opens a bug for that, it will never be fixed. I never used Nautilus to do that
<justeco> OK, I'll create an obvious test for it and report how to replicate.
<mvo> bdmurray: is there a way to download all update-manager bugreport with bughelper from the last 10 days including all attachments (upgrade logs) ? I would like to run a grep over some of them, I got a very strange upgrade error reported today and would love to grep through the other reports
<bdmurray> mvo: I think the api would work better for that, I'd be happy to work on that
<mvo> bdmurray: that would be cool, its really strange, a friend has a case where a upgrade was performed with correct sources.list rewriting from intrepid->jautny but no packages got upgraded, it looks as if the german mirror just returned a bunch of zero sized files or something
<bdmurray> mvo: is there a bug for that or a string to look for?
<mvo> bdmurray: some clues: "DEBUG markedInstall: 'ubuntu-desktop' -> '0'"
<mvo> DEBUG Install:
<mvo> DEBUG Remove:
<mvo> the best is probably:
<mvo> .*DEBUG Obsolete:.*ubuntu-minimal.*
<mvo> in main.log
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, I'll e-mail you what I find
<mvo> thanks a lot!
<mvo> its one of the most bizare bugs I have seen yet
<bdmurray> mvo: is there an existing bug to test with though?
<mvo> bdmurray: not sure, I have a log from a friend, I can mail it to you or create a bug
<bdmurray> mvo: I'll probably be fine without it
<joshua___> hey folks, gotta pretty serious bug here that i believe is the same as one of the many xserver-xorg-video-intel reported bugs... I get an unrecoverable lockup randomly where mouse is still active but nothing else is,  and when coming back from screensaver... ctrl+alt+backspace does nothing, and I have to hard reboot.
<joshua___> I thought that I had read it was fixed in the latest version of xserver-xorg-video-intel... but im using 2.7.0 and i still get it
<joshua___> is there anything I can do?
<mvo> bdmurray: ug #370062 if you need somehting to test against :)
<bdmurray> mvo: thanks, I'm not finding much so far
<mvo> bdmurray: I think (hope) its very rare
<mvo> bdmurray: and its a myserty to me how it can be triggered. but I think I have code now that reliable detects it
<omegamormegil> Greetings!  After seeing how useful apport is in collecting debugging information, I'm surprised that users aren't better informed about it when they go to report a bug via the web interface on Launchpad.
<omegamormegil> I think the Launchpad Report a Bug dialog should recommend that people go back and report their bug with apport, when appropriate.
<omegamormegil> Right now, the only recommendation to use apport is UNDER the bug description box.  Someone reporting a bug doesn't even see it until after they've spent time reporting the bug manually.
<bdmurray> The fact that it appears under the bug description is a Launchpad design issue
<bdmurray> s/issue/choice/
<komputes> omegamormegil: Matt Zimmerman has suggested that users do this
<komputes> http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/03/31/please-dont-report-ubuntu-bugs-directly-to-launchpad/
<bdmurray> komputes: his concern is with the +filebug instructions
<komputes> Although I also agree that that ubuntu-bug and apport-collect be added to the bottom of the bug description box
<bdmurray> apport-collect doesn't belong there because it is only useful after the bug is already reported
<bdmurray> ubuntu-bug does exist in the majority of releases supported so would probably go well in the instructions
<komputes> bdmurray: yes you're right, ubuntu-bug under the initial description. apport collect under the comment box (for people who have reported a bug directly and would like to add more info without reporting a duplicate)
<Pollywog> is that good advice, not to report bugs using Launchpad?
<bdmurray> Pollywog: its preferable that bugs are not reported using the web interface because there are tools on a standard Ubuntu install that can gather a lot of information for you
<Pollywog> ic
<Pollywog> I did not know that
<bdmurray> Pollywog: there was a good reporting bugs class yesterday during open week
<Pollywog> I remembered reading the post and could not find it when I needed it
<Pollywog> I bookmarked the pertinent page in the community documentation
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekJaunty/BugReports
<Pollywog> ty
<pace_t_zulu> anyone interested in bug #36189
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 36189 in gnome-panel "Applets do not scale well with changing resolution" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36189
<hggdh> justeco, did you open the bug? I am curious about it (just used Nautilus to sftp, and had no failure)
<Pollywog> when I try to use the apport method of sending a bug report, it usually tells me that it is unable to do  a trace because debugging symbols are missing.  This is even when I have the dbg or dbgsym packages installed
<hggdh> Pollywog, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Pollywog> Jaunty
<justeco> hggdh, Did you move a couple files, or a lot.  It works with small lists of files.  Try about 100 files.
<hggdh> justeco, will try. I still would like to have a bug ;-)
<hggdh> Pollywog, can you pastebin the run?
<Pollywog> next time it happens, I will do that.
<Pollywog> I will probably need to take a screenshot of what I see
<Pollywog> as there will be nothing to pastebin
<dtchen> komputes: you have e-mail
<hggdh> justeco, trying to copy 2,500 files
<hggdh> Pollywog, what command did you run
<Pollywog> I was running Konqueror and looking at contents of usb drives
<Pollywog> and it crashed
<Pollywog> a few times it asked me if I wanted to report the problem and I said yes
<Pollywog> but then the bug reporting utility reported that no debugging symbols were present, possibly because something that is needed to get them had crashed
<Pollywog> and I had the dbg packages installed, so that was not the problem
<hggdh> Pollywog, can you please see  what you have under /var/crash?
<hggdh> BTW, the .dbg is not used by apport
<Pollywog> I will check there
<Pollywog> the only file there is for a package that is not an official Ubuntu package
<hggdh> justeco, 5584 files copied between systems. We really need to have your bug filed
<hggdh> (and no errors)
<Pollywog> it is the driver for my scanner that crashed, but I fixedthat problem
<hggdh> Pollywog, oops
<Pollywog> but there is nothing there for the Konq problem or anything else
<hggdh> Pollywog, you are running KDE, correct?
<Pollywog> yes
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> sorry
<Pollywog> I run KDE on my desktop machine and Gnome on the mini-note
<Pollywog> KDE is too big on the mini-note
<hggdh> KDE has its own bug collector, as fas as I understand
<hggdh> bdmurray, do you know how KDE collects data for bugs (the apport-gtk/bug-buddy equivalent for KDE)?
<bdmurray> hggdh: apport still works with kde cf bug 355047
<ubot4`> bdmurray: Bug 355047 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/355047 is private
<hggdh> weird
<hggdh> Pollywog, you probably have files called "apport.log*" under /var/log
<bdmurray> regardless of whether or not Pollywog can report crashes using apport they can still use ubuntu-bug to report "regular" bugs
<hggdh> yes. I still would like to know why the failure
<joshjtl> can someone help me figure out where the patch or the patched version of xserver-xorg-video-intel  from this bug is located?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/359392?comments=all
<joshjtl> thanks
<Pollywog> no apport.log files here
<ubot4`> joshjtl: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<joshjtl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/359392
<ubot4`> joshjtl: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<hggdh> Pollywog, back to the beginning. So konqueror bytes the dust. What happens? What pops up?
<joshjtl> what does that mean???
<joshjtl> help?
<Pollywog> Konqueror crashes and a box appears asking if I want to report the problem.  I am not certain how to reporduce the bug, it seems to happen randomly
<bdmurray> joshjtl: ubot timing out doesn't mean anything
<Pollywog> when I use Konqueror to view the contents of a usb drive
<joshjtl> oh ok
<Pollywog> I had the same problem in Konqueror in KDE 3.5.10
<Pollywog> only there I did not get a nice prompt to report the problem
<hggdh> Pollywog, not much we can do right now, then. When you get the error again, please take screenshots for the box asking about reporting, and for the error that follows. Then ping us back here
<Pollywog> k
<Pollywog> ty
<bdmurray> joshjtl: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/359392/comments/354
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 359392 in compiz "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Undecided,In progress]
<joshjtl> thanks bdmurray
<BUGabundo> boa noite
<elena09> hello
<bdmurray> elena09: Hello
<hggdh> BUGabundo, noites
<elena09> Administration - system Testing in Ubuntu 9.04 doesn't work at all
<bdmurray> What happens?
<elena09> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 with Wubi and then upgraded to 9.04
<BUGabundo> hggdh: hi
<hggdh> heh. Instead of testing, we run the hardware data collector...
 * BUGabundo loves data collecting..
<elena09> When I click on it, something appears to load (the little circle is rotating on the screen), but it stops and nothing opens
<elena09> ok, how is that done hggdh please?
<bdmurray> elena09: could you try running it in a terminal and see if there is an error?
<elena09> yes, but which command do you use?
<bdmurray> sorry, checkbox-gtk
<elena09>  a second ....please
<elena09> It seems that there are errors. May I post here what I got?
<BUGabundo>  !paste
<ubot4`> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BUGabundo> elena09: use a pastebin, never post long text to channels, okay? :)
<elena09> ok, what's a pastbin please?
<justeco> hggdh, I will create a test case and file the bug when I am in front of those machines.  I don't have access to them atm.
<BUGabundo>  !paste | elena09
<ubot4`> elena09: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<elena09> http://paste.ubuntu.com/161739/
<elena09> I did it
<bdmurray> so now we can look at a list of checkbox bugs for one that looks like yours
<bdmurray> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox/+bugs
<elena09> I can't find any solution there
<bdmurray> elena09: your bug is bug 359440
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 359440 in checkbox "checkbox: run crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359440
<bdmurray> call_blocking appears in lines 18-19 of your paste
<bdmurray> there is already an updated package in jaunty-proposed that will fix this and it will be moved to jaunty-updates shortly
<elena09> Ok, so , should I proceed according with "workaround" there?
<bdmurray> reading that bug there might also be a workaround if you want to use it right away
<bdmurray> elena09: so it really depends on how soon you want it fixed
<elena09> Let me do it now. I'm very new in Linux, 2 weeks ago. How can I find /etc/checkbox.d/checkbox.ini
<hggdh> elena09, you will need to edit the file
<hggdh> since this file is under /etc, you will have to get superuser powers to do that
<elena09> I realized that, but I can't find it, I tried with search. A second ago I found etc folder
<elena09> And how can I get that power?
<BUGabundo>  !sudo | elena09
<ubot4`> elena09: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<hggdh> Select Places/Filesystem
<hggdh> eeeck
<elena09> I am the "administrator" so it should work
<hggdh> elena09, select Places/Computer, double-click on file system
<hggdh> elena09, are you running as root?
<BUGabundo> elena09: not sure you understand how privaleges work with Ubuntu
<elena09> I am in filesystem
<BUGabundo> even if you are a member of the Admin group, you always run with the less priv possible and have to escalete to higher privs when needed
<elena09> I am home, it's my PC
<BUGabundo> elena09: also avoid (prefevery never) run as ROOT, both on Cli and X
<BUGabundo> elena09: at least ubuntu and some other distros are set to not use ROOT, and even have the account disabled
<BUGabundo> you said you are New to Linux... how can you be so sure about this?
<elena09> sure about what?
<elena09> I thought Administrator is the same with privilege power
<BUGabundo> elena09: it is...
<BUGabundo> here, we call it SuperUser or ROOT
<elena09> Like administrator in windows, I was thinking
<bdmurray> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/administrative/C/
<elena09> Ok, I am in the filesystem, where is that etc...file?
<elena09> found etc
<BUGabundo> elena09: not quite... its more like Vista does with UAC
 * BUGabundo hates to compare to Windows
<elena09> I know, that's why I want to learn Linux
<BUGabundo> elena09: great
<BUGabundo> there are a few wiki pages with some interessing stuff for new users
<elena09> How can I find that file in order to edit it and fix the bug?
<BUGabundo> also amber blog is a great start from a new user POV
<BUGabundo> elena09: http://amber.redvoodoo.org/2009/02/ubuntu-chronicles-saga-of-amber-and_1.html
<elena09> amber blog?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: what file is s/he looking for?
<elena09> I clicked, but the page doesn't exist
<elena09> "/etc/checkbox.d/checkbox.ini"
<elena09> that's the file
<BUGabundo> elena09: try on a terminal:
<BUGabundo> elena09: also learn that tips started with "$" are meant to be run on a terminal, but don't type the "$"
<BUGabundo> elena09: $ sudo gedit /etc/checkbox.d/checkbox.ini
<BUGabundo> your user password will be asked because you are now running as a super user, ence SUDO
<elena09> OK, I knew that, I found the file manually, but I'll type in the terminal too, I like the Terminal
<BUGabundo> elena09: once you learn how to use it, you will love it
<elena09> Cool, the file has opened suddenly
<elena09> I'm going to edit it as the answer says in the forum
<elena09> a second please, it started working...
<BUGabundo> great
<elena09> Do you see color bars and static? What do they mean by static?
<bdmurray> snow type stuff
<LumpyCustard> Hi, would someone mind setting all the Gusty related bugs to Won't Fix now Gusty is EOL?
<BUGabundo> can someone check bug 333366 ? I think a user started messing all the bug states
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 333366 in gtk+2.0 "new nautilus window stays in background" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333366
<bdmurray> LumpyCustard: Are you certain they don't exist in other releases?
<BUGabundo> LumpyCustard: don't Servers have longer support?
<LumpyCustard> Only for an LTS
<bdmurray> BUGabundo: no only LTS's
<LumpyCustard> I mean the bugs specifically targeted for Gusty: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy
<BUGabundo> ahh ok
<bdmurray> LumpyCustard: okay, those are bug tasks targetted to Gutsy
<BUGabundo> I wouldn't advice doing it *all* automaticly
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-01
<bdmurray> BUGabundo: it'd only show up in that list if had a specific release task for Gutsy and since Gutsy is EOL it sounds reasonable
<LumpyCustard> BUGabundo: It would make sense to have this done automatically... I think there are also a load of nominations for Feisty that need to be declined also
<elena09> You know what's funny: after I typed again "checkbox-gtk" in the Terminal, a small window appeared by itself (I didn't touch return after I typed the checkbox-gtk command). The window was called System testing and I followed the steps. It was ok with sound, display, everything. But the on the Terminal nothing appears
<BUGabundo> elena09: its not supposed to show on terminal
<elena09> so it's ok...
<BUGabundo> usually only error messages appear there, when starting an app from cli
<BUGabundo> maco: hi
<LumpyCustard> bdmurray: I would do this, but it seems it requires administrative permissions in order to change to WFix
<bdmurray> LumpyCustard: It does, I'll discuss it with the release team
<bdmurray> LumpyCustard: It'll also generate a lot of e-mail for people
<elena09> If I type again the command checkbox-gtk but I close the small testing window, without proceeding with the test, the message "2009-05-01 01:59:19,621 CRITICAL " appears on the Terminal
<BUGabundo> indeed
<BUGabundo> I still remember last time we did that
<BUGabundo> elena09: nothing to worry
<elena09> So that, the bug was solved....:)
<BUGabundo> seems so
<LumpyCustard> bdmurray: Thanks :)
<BUGabundo> I didn't follow from start, so can't be sure
<elena09> I must thank you a lot for your help. I must leave now, but I'll visit again this excellent room. Good bye.
<bdmurray> LumpyCustard: Thanks for bringing it up
<BUGabundo> elena09: thank you for using FOSS and GNU/Linux
<bdmurray> With regard to the nominations there is no way to close them programatically so they just hang around now
<maco> BUGabundo: that's not true. there can be warnings and also if the programmer had some print statements they were using for debugging and never bothered to remove, those can show up too
<BUGabundo> maco: I know! but too much intel for a noob
<BUGabundo> better s/he learns with time
<maco> eh i've noticed a tendency for kde apps to say what they're doing as they do it
<maco> try running kpackagekit. it prints "SHOW UI!" then "GO UI!"
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> now try to enable -debug
<BUGabundo> LOL
<maco> wow maybe if i ever work on a kde app, i'll have it print things of the "/me starts the UI" form ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I love those "OOPS. you should never see this."
<BUGabundo> net split ?
 * charlie-tca thinks so
<hggdh> heh just got mesself a new oops
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> got a few today too
<BUGabundo> trying to open a blue print
<hggdh> and LP keeps on giving me "sorry there was a problem... wait a bit and try again" :-(
<BUGabundo> hggdh: move back to lp, without edge
<BUGabundo> go to start page and suspend redirect
<hggdh> that was on a kernel oops report, opened by apport (and already gone). I am not sure where it was going
<hggdh> anyways, I usually do not go edge, since I had a falldown with the LP folks
<hggdh> wait
<hggdh> BUGabundo, what start page?
<BUGabundo> oops... just noticed some users are getting UNR to install on 15" laptop, cause of the name
<BUGabundo> hggdh: launchpad.net
<hggdh> yeah, I am there, where do I suspend redirects?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: what happened with LP guys?
<hggdh> PV
<BUGabundo> hggdh: if your account is set to use edge, it should appear a box offering to suspend the redirect
<BUGabundo> if you are not using edge, and the ops is on production LP, then its more serious
<BUGabundo> wgrant: ping ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<wgrant> BUGabundo: I got that on one request a few minutes ago.
<wgrant> You can disable the redirect on a timeout OOPS, or at https://launchpad.net/
<BUGabundo> wgrant: known prob?
<BUGabundo> wgrant: hggdh is not on edge
<BUGabundo> AFAICT
<wgrant> Oh.
<BUGabundo> so if it hitting production it can be serious
<BUGabundo> we need to reproduce it
<hggdh> no, I am not on edge. Have not been for a long time
<wgrant> I'm talking to a sysadmin now...
<BUGabundo> wgrant: thanks
<jtholmes> where does the sw updates avail icon appear and what does it look in ubuntu 9.04
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: Bug 332945
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 332945 in null "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, thanks
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: get ready for a LONG LONG thread
<BUGabundo> over 200 replies and 20+ dupes
<jtholmes> well i was trying to triage a new bug and i guess it will go to the dup pile
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: ok
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, you there
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: of course
<BUGabundo> if you see my nick up, I'm prob here
<jtholmes> bug 366678 can you peek for a sec, doesnt seem possible the  modules.dep file could be missing in  alpha, beta, RC, and final
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 366678 in ubuntu "9.04 fails to boot on HP DV2-1030US laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366678
<BUGabundo> humm LP down?
<jtholmes> i am on there atm
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: its already being triage isn't it ?
<jtholmes> well status sayw new
<jtholmes> with two reports am i missing something?
<jtholmes> 4 reports
<jtholmes> it was in the tinyurl which they said today was no pkg etc.
<cavedon> hi all, I am not sure how to mark the status of a bug: wengophone has changed name into qutecom. So some wengophone bugs are being fixed in qutecom
<cavedon> how should I mark the bugs in wengophone? I cannot find somthing like "won't fix"...
<BUGabundo> cavedon: bug ID?
<BUGabundo> cavedon: you may not be allowed to set that option
<BUGabundo> are you on bug control team?
<cavedon> BUGabundo: #364907
<BUGabundo> bug 364907
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 364907 in wengophone "wengophone qutecom no ringtone on incoming call" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364907
<cavedon> BUGabundo: the bugfix for that is coming with next debian upload
<cavedon> BUGabundo: but this is a problem for most of the current wengophone bugs
<BUGabundo> cavedon: its Fix Commited
<BUGabundo> but since the package has 2 names, I would just mark one of them as Invalid
<cavedon> BUGabundo: I changed it to fix committed, when qutecom was not in jaunty yet
<cavedon> BUGabundo: the bugfix will never be released wengophone
<cavedon> just for qutecom
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> you have to ask here and wait someone with powers to set it wontfix
<BUGabundo> I don't have them
<cavedon> BUGabundo: ic, tnx!
<Ampelbein> cavedon: so, the wengophone-task should be set to 'won't fix'?
<cavedon> Ampelbein: thanks! The same applies to bug #236244, could you change it please?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 236244 in wengophone "Unsupported webcam" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236244
<Ampelbein> cavedon: done
<cavedon> Ampelbein: do you also know if it is possible to one of the link to the upstream BTS? They are both referring to the same link, but the one with Wengophone was addedd by mistake
<cavedon> Ampelbein:  tnx!
<cavedon> ...if it is possible to remove one of the link....
<BUGabundo> yes it is
<Ampelbein> cavedon: invalidated the wengophone upstream task.
<cavedon> ic, just marking it invalid
<cavedon> BUGabundo, Ampelbein: thank you both
<Ampelbein> cavedon: you're welcome
<jtholmes> is nautilus suppose to exist as a choice on the accessories menu?
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: ahh?
<jtholmes> should there be a nautilus selection off the accessories menu
<jtholmes> named file manager whatever
<BUGabundo> not our decision
<BUGabundo> its an upstream one
<jtholmes> ok, i just dont see it, and i was trying to help someone with a bug
<calc> are linux mint users supposed to be filing bugs in launchpad?
 * calc doesn't know how that works
<Stupendoussteve> Kubuntu has the File Manager application in the menu
<BUGabundo> calc: don't they use LP as their BTS?
<BUGabundo> but those bugs should be on mint project and not ubuntu
<calc> ok
<BUGabundo> unless the same package suffers from it, say OOo
<jtholmes> Stupendoussteve, yes that was why i wondered, let me look at the QA test and see what it says
<BUGabundo> calc: do we already have 3.1 ?
<calc> no
<jtholmes> about testing nautilus
<calc> 3.1 is for karmic
<BUGabundo> no PPA?
<BUGabundo> I love the new deisgn
<calc> nope its not even out yet
<calc> rc2 just came out
<calc> i'm trying to build it for karmic atm but there are a lot of build-deps missing from the archive at the moment
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> sync still hasn't kicked in AFAIK
<calc> once i get it working on my system with the missing packages i will just upload and have it in dep-wait
<BUGabundo> nice
<BUGabundo> $ cd ~; $ sync; sudo pm-suspend
<pwnguin> heh, how does mako have a karma of 3?
<micahg1> what's the general response about unsupported software in new releases: see bug 348908
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 348908 in firefox "Flash v9 crashes Firefox in Jaunty (beta)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348908
<savvas> micahg: if the crash is indeed by flash, and not by nsplugin-wrapper nor by firefox, then https://bugs.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<micahg> well, I'm wondering since the person upgraded to jaunty, but didn't upgrade flash, if that's supportable, or not, the user already said they no longer have an issue
<micahg> my question is more generalized
<savvas> no idea :\
<micahg> ok
<savvas> maybe someone else knows, stick around
<micahg> savvas: do people just come back to the screen, scroll up and answerR?
<savvas> happened to me several times in #launchpad :)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I have to go to sleep soon
<micahg> I was trying to get newer firefox bugs out of the firefox source package
<savvas> you can ask again afterwards I suppose hehe
<micahg> and either respond or close them
<micahg> is it worth moving a bug to the proper package when invalidating
<micahg> Actually, I just found the answer to my original question
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change
<micahg>  is it worth moving a bug to the proper package when invalidating
<darizzle> are there any reports that say how many bugs are reported a day?
<YoBoY> hi
<jtholmes> who can tell me what package name handles the shutdown process, ie.  user selects shutdown from the FUSA  menu
<gnomefreak> jtholmes: you too
<gnomefreak> i just filed bug oin it
<gnomefreak> s/oin/on
<gnomefreak> jtholmes: Lp is having issues right now but i will get you bug id in a few minutes
<gnomefreak> jtholmes: this is assuming your PC wont shut down itself
<jtholmes> gnomefreak, no i am not having the problem i am trying to triage and need the pkg name as there are several bugs that have the same problem thanks the bug number would also be good
<jtholmes> i am still running 8.10 on my lapt but 9.04 on other machines desktops
<gnomefreak> jtholmes: bug 370305
<jtholmes> thanks
<ubot4`> gnomefreak: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<gnomefreak> bug 370305
<jtholmes> bug 370305
<ubot4`> gnomefreak: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 370305 in ubuntu "Error while trying to shut down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370305
<gnomefreak> ok thats just wrong :(
<gnomefreak> jtholmes: i think its the kernel but not sure
<jtholmes> dont know myself but there are several of them
<jpds> It looks like HAL - looking at authorizations in System.
<gnomefreak> jtholmes: if you get bug numbers please le tme know
<jtholmes> gnomefreak, how about looking at 370273 and tell me if that is very similar to what you reported
<gnomefreak> jpds: that is what i thought at first just not sure anymore
<gnomefreak> jtholmes: ok
<gnomefreak> jtholmes: no that is freezing on status bar mine is way after
<jtholmes> ok thx
<gnomefreak> np
<jtholmes> gnomefreak, how about 370223
<gnomefreak> thats the same
<gnomefreak> sort of
<jtholmes> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> jtholmes: it looks like 2 separate bugs in his report. Mine doesnt hang on start up
<jtholmes> ok
<gnomefreak> an errors are not the same
<gnomefreak> im thinking errors being the same would be dups. his may be caused by <something> and mine would be <something else> due to errors
<gnomefreak> and he saw his on 8.10 mine started 9.04
<jtholmes> jcastro are you busy
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/302452
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 302452 in acpid "jaunty and intrepid shutdown/restart hang on "acpid: exiting"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cprofitt> I reported that my issue was with wireless... should I open a sep. bug report and give the specifics on that?
<jtholmes> cprofitt, looks like you are not running a stock Ubuntu kernel is that correct
<cprofitt> I am running the kernel that was installed
<jtholmes> from what release of ubuntu
<cprofitt> Linux Tardis 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cprofitt> Jaunty
<cprofitt> 9.04
<jtholmes> ok uname -a in the bug does not show Ubuntu SMP  it  shows  lightyear kernel
<jtholmes> 2.6-27-10
<jcastro> jtholmes: looking for me?
<cprofitt> The bug was originally reported in Intrepid
<cprofitt> and not originally by me
<cprofitt> That is why I was curious if it would be of value to make a new bug report based on what I found
<jtholmes> jcastro yes i had a question about two bugs i will contact u later thx
<cprofitt> hey jcastro how are things going?
<jcastro> hi cprofitt!
<jcastro> jtholmes: ok, I will be on conference wifi all weekend so mail is best please.
 * cprofitt smiles
<cprofitt> conference wi-fi
<cprofitt> that is always a joy
<jtholmes> jcastro will do
<cprofitt> jtholmes, I am also not sure that the other reports in that bug are related to what I found...
<jtholmes> cprofitt, sorry i misread, however there are a slew of bug reports connected with wireless hibernate/suspend  shutdown etc. all related
<cprofitt> Cool... I am more than willing to add to them...
<cprofitt> do you have any links... I am searching on wireless shutdown and not getting any results -- which seems odd
<jtholmes> search launchpad for hang on shutdown etc. see if you can add to one of them i was looking at one earlier but its number escapes me now
<jtholmes> search for the pattern   wlan
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/365733
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 365733 in linux "Jaunty - Wireless issue causes laptop shutdown to hang indefinitely" [Undecided,New]
<jtholmes> thats one of them
<jtholmes> see what you can add to that or if it matches your situation
<cprofitt> its close... but not the same wireless card....
<jtholmes> there is a common problem and it appears to go back to at least 8.10
<jtholmes> i dont think the type of wireless card matters
<cprofitt> yeah...
<cprofitt> it does go back to 8.10... got worse for me in 9.04
<cprofitt> what information should I add to that report?
<jtholmes> i am going ask that person to ifconfig  wlan0 down  to see if his results match yours
<cprofitt> k
<jtholmes> let me look at 365733 and maybe we can come up with a consensus as to what can be added
<alice582> I'm using fglrx. If compiz is enabled, my computer does sometimes (totally randomly) freeze. nothing works then, no keyboard combination like CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE/DEL. Sometimes, short before the freeze I can still move my mouse, but not click on anything. I still here the music playing. Any idea what could cause this?
<jtholmes> cprofitt, any idea what he means 'if radio on'
<cprofitt> He may be shutting it off in bios or with the Fn+F5 combo
<jtholmes> cprofitt, do u also have a wired conn avail
<jtholmes> alice ask in #ubuntu
<jtholmes> alice582, pls ask in #ubuntu
<alice582> jtholmes, I did.
<jtholmes> k
<cprofitt> jtholmes, not right now...
<BUGabundo> good afternoon
<cprofitt> I am watching the two younger children and am out of the office... but I can take a look at it later
<alice582> jtholmes, but no one replies there. channel is too busy. and as this is obviously a bug, why not ask it here?
<BUGabundo> alice582: this chanel is meant to help debug already existing bugs
<BUGabundo> and coordinate triagers
<cprofitt> jtholmes, if you point me to the right page or give me some ideas I can follow them once my wife comes home...
<BUGabundo> alice582: if every one that can't be on #ubuntu made its way here, this channel would be unusable
<BUGabundo> alice582: either try #ubuntu again, ubuntuforums, or open a bug on LP, and let it be triage
<alice582> k
<BUGabundo> alice582: sorry for the extra trouble
<jtholmes> cprofitt, i dont have any wireless to test, perphaps you could duplicate his test with wired and verify, when u can that would be my suggestion  it appears that i will have to pick up a wireless card for testing
<BUGabundo>  !dontzap | alice582
<ubot4`> alice582: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<alice582> BUGabundo, oh, it is disabled by default?
<BUGabundo> alice582: yes, upstream policy
<cprofitt> jtholmes, my situation matches his on my T500, but not on my T42p
<alice582> BUGabundo, and what's the SysRq key? is it CTRL?
<cprofitt> I am more looking for what kind of information to attach...
<cprofitt> lspci -vv, dmesg, etc.
<jtholmes> cprofitt, well put that down as verification
<cprofitt> k
<jtholmes> cprofitt, going for breakfast before OpenWeek classes resume, later thx
<cprofitt> have a good day jtholmes
<hggdh> alice582, unfortunately the sysreq key combination varies with machines. For me (for example, it is (Alt/PrintScreen, Alt/someKey)
<hggdh> i.e., with Alt pressed, I then press PrintScreen and -- say -- 'h' to see a summary help
<alice582> hggdh, when I do that, it brings up a screenshot saving window :(
<hggdh> alice582, if you are under X you will not see any messages (but the sysreq will still work). The best way to find out what is your magic key combination is to go to VT1 (Ctrl/Alt/F1), and keep on trying there
<hggdh> alice582, it will be a conbimation of Ctrl Alt, Fn (if you have such a key) *plus* the PrintScreen *or* SysReq key, *plus* a letter. *ONLY* try the letter 'h' right now
<hggdh> of course, you could also try looking at the keyboard map to find which key combination would map. But I never had the patience to do so.
<hggdh> hum. I retract myself. Just tried it under X (my magic key combination), and also got the screen shooter. Interesting
<alice582> hggdh, I did it in tty1 and I get a kernel message SysRq: show memory... but nothing else.
<hggdh> alice582, which letter did you use?
<alice582> hggdh, ALT+PRINT+M
<hggdh> ah well. I *did* ask you to only use H, did I not?
<hggdh> but you got your SysReq combination
<alice582> sorry
<hggdh> Alt/Print
<hggdh> (will have to reboot. Be back in 5)
<alice582> doesn't do anything.
<alice582> okay
<alice582> wb hggdh
<hggdh> alice582, I am also surprised the magic key is being trapped under X
<hggdh> will have to look more at that
<alice582> hggdh, any idea why I only get kernel messages, but not the actual functionality?
<hggdh> Also had a quick look at it -- the magic-related messages appeared in the syslog, but *not* in the vt1
<hggdh> weird. Not sure why.
<alice582> well, you're the bug guy. seems like you have something new to fix :p
<hggdh> heh. I am not the bug person, I am just one more helping
<hggdh> but -- under X, it seems one has to get terminal control off X
<hggdh> this will be <sysreq> r
<hggdh> do not do it
<hggdh> alice582, do *not* try it now!
<hggdh> alice582, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key for a reference
<alice582> ok, thanks
<alice582> bbl
<Hew> In regards to traces in private bug reports, what is information such as "\022\233\006\b\220Ás·2", is it some sort of encoding?
<jtholmes> hew since none of the numbers are >7 is appears to be an octal dump of something
<jtholmes> hew although it could be hex it appears to be binary
<Hew> Thanks jtholmes, that makes sense :-)
<hggdh> usually a backspace followed by 3 digits, all less than 8, is an octal
<jtholmes> yep
<hggdh> and we see a '\b', which is probably a backspace
<hggdh> (i.e., the symbolic equivalent of the numerical value of a backspace)
<alex_mayorga> can anyone please revisit https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/213171
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 213171 in xorg "[i830] Unable to install with GUI on Fujitsu Lifebook C7651" [Unknown,In progress]
<alex_mayorga> am I doing wrong adding my comments on that one?
<charlie-tca> Debian just released the fix, so it will take a little while to get to us.
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, seems pertinent
<charlie-tca> the bug report is still active, though. If that is the problem you are having, it is good to add to it
<alex_mayorga> anything else I might throw in to help get it fixed?
<charlie-tca> Debian thinks they already fixed it. It just takes time to get to Ubuntu now
<alex_mayorga> can anyone more seasoned tell me if theres a workaround? Info in the debian and fredesktop are way above my league :S
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, it seems Debian is using version 2:2.1.99, while we have version 2:2.7.0 in Jaunty. So... it will be complex
<hggdh> (Debian is way behind in version)
<hggdh> wait
<alex_mayorga> of the intel driver, you mean?
<hggdh> darn
<hggdh> a
<hggdh> the Debian bug was closed in 2007
<hggdh> has not much to do with us now
<alex_mayorga> bit dated IMHO
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> so...
<alex_mayorga> well let me know with anything I can contribute
<hggdh> what Bryce said hold true
<alex_mayorga> I have the buggy laptop just an ssh away
<alex_mayorga> I might as well be the community person to step in, but have no much clue
<hggdh> (be back soon)
<jtholmes> what is the package name that controls the wired network like  eth0, eth1 ...
<hggdh> one option would be to offer a back-level intel driver, I think. But i do not know it is even possible
<charlie-tca> jtholmes: still network-manager
<d1b> the lenny driver is not any better than the 8.10 driver (intel). + there are still issues in both ubuntu + debian / linux kernel with older pentium m's and "random" crashing due to speedswitch.
<d1b> i wonder if these are related ...
<hggdh> charlie-tca, hi -- you run KDE, right?
<charlie-tca> no, Xfce
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> OK
<charlie-tca> nixternal is kde
 * hggdh will stay clear of KDE until the wireless plasmoid gets to work
<hggdh> but... it is time to get back to xfce ;-)
<hggdh> be back soon
<jtholmes> charlie-tca, thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<alex_mayorga> hggdh, who should I bring the intel driver to?
 * sbeattie looks at the number of duplicates on bug 339148 and cringes.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 339148 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install crashed with ValueError in _refilter()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339148
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, there is not much to be done here, unless to add a comment asking if a previous version of the driver can be made available. Bryce already stated that what is needed is a volunteer
<hggdh> sbeattie, at this point in time this bug can very much be confirmed, correct?
<sbeattie> hggdh: yes, definitely, based on the number of duplicates.
<hggdh> sbeattie, I just tried it here -- no crash
<hggdh> can you try it also?
<sbeattie> hggdh: I can't reproduce either, but right now I only have the jaunty-proposed version of gnome-app-install easily accessible.
<hggdh> sbeattie, I just updated it to incomplete/High, and asked for tests (for those that enabled -proposed)
<sbeattie> hggdh: thanks!
 * hggdh also only has -proposed
<hggdh> perhaps mvo's change on the search issue also resolved it, sounds slightly similar
<elena09> hello
<sbeattie> hggdh: yeah, that's what I was wondering as well.
<hggdh> heh. Just added another duplicate to it ...
<elena09> Disk usage analyzer in Ubuntu 9.04 (upgraded from 8.10 which I installed with Wubi) gives me strange information
<elena09> That I have a capacity of 294 GB, but my HDD has only 160 GB
<elena09> yes, filesystem capacity: 294 GB
<jtholmes> charlie-tca, need some info pls
<charlie-tca> sure, if I know
<hggdh> elena09, where/how do yourun this programme? (I mean I have no idea where to find it)
<elena09> Do you mean Wubi?
<hggdh> elena09, if you are under Wubi, then I cannot help you. Please open a bug on it... I never used Wubi
<jtholmes> i am not use to apports output can u peek at #369385 and tell me if the information on that bug is the std apport output
<elena09> Wubi installs Ubuntu for Windows users. I had and still have Windows xp installed on my desktop, soon get rid of it, it's my intention
<hggdh> bug 369385
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 369385 in ubuntu "I CAN NOT OPERATE MY LEXMARK 730 PRINTER ??" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369385
<elena09> Wubi installer
<hggdh> elena09, this is the point. I do not have windows
<charlie-tca> jtholmes: looks right for a printer bug.
<elena09> ok
<charlie-tca> should be assigned to cups
<jtholmes> charlie-tca, well can u tell if it was filed using apport
<charlie-tca> But I think I would convert to a question, myself
<charlie-tca> Normally tags: apport-bug and the format it is in
<hggdh> but try to find out if this printer is listed on http://www.linuxprinting.org
<elena09> Is there a powerfull command in the Ubuntu terminal which could show me the status of the parts of my PC, including HDD?
<jtholmes> charlie-tca, ok thx i will handle it
<hggdh> elena09, what do you want to look at? There are vaious different commands to do that
<charlie-tca> Obviously trying to make it work like windows, installing the disk.
<sbeattie> jtholmes: it looks like it was filed via apport against firefox?
<hggdh> jtholmes, please see my note above
<elena09> Let's say my HDD
<elena09> it's size, free space etc
<hggdh> elena09, 'df -a', for example
<hggdh> (without the quotes)
<elena09> Let me try it...
<jtholmes> sbeattie, that was what i was trying to asertain since i am not yet familiar with apport outputs
<jtholmes> hggdh right i also have some questions for the reporter
<jtholmes> other questions
<hggdh> jtholmes, thank you for your help. We appreciate it
<jtholmes> good way to learn
<sbeattie> jtholmes: you might ask him to do 'apport-collect -p cups 369385" as there are printing specific apport hooks.
<jtholmes> sbeattie, that is the kind of info in wanted and will keep around in my notes, thanks
<jtholmes> s/in/I
<bdmurray> Its in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems too
<bdmurray> i.e. that note if you will
<elena09> I typed df -a in the Terminal and it gave me a lot of complicate information. May I ask you to have a look on pastebin?
<hggdh> elena09, yes, please pastebin it
<elena09> http://paste.ubuntu.com/162383/
<BUGabundo> apw: ogasawara: ping
<BUGabundo> apw: ogasawara: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162382/
<BUGabundo> apw: ogasawara: my boot is showing a trace. and its on kernel.log too
<hggdh> elena09, yes, your root partition is ~13G in size, your "master" disk -- the Windows disk -- is ~143G in size. So... we need a bug opened on that
<apw> BUGabundo, get that in a bug
<BUGabundo> apw: will do
<hggdh> elena09, please add this 'df -a' output to the bug, and also a screenshot of the erroneous information.
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: you may also want to try booting with the irqpoll option
<elena09> ok, but where? is there a link?
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: "irq 17: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)"
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: ok
<hggdh> elena09, click on Help/Reporting a Problem
<hggdh> (I guess. Again, I am not familiar with wubi)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: AFAIK that's not an option there
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> then how do wubi users report issues?
<BUGabundo> lp directly ?
<BUGabundo> apw: ogasawara: my right sid usb ports are acting slow too.. even after reboot
<BUGabundo> 3G modem wouldn't connect, mouse is slugish!
<elena09> A window opened, collected information and asked me to describe the problem shortly
<BUGabundo> old bug, but seem to reappered today
<BUGabundo> apw: ogasawara: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/370481
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 370481 in linux "Call Trace because of  IRQ #17" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> elena09, good
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: so I just add "irqpoll" to the kernel options?
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> rebooting
<elena09> Is it ok? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/370487
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 370487 in ubuntu "df -a contradicts reality" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> I like the title, for starts
<hggdh> elena09, this is good, but you forgot to show what the problem is
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: still getting it
<elena09> what? I am so ignorant..
<BUGabundo> adding apport-collect to the bug
<hggdh> (i.e., 294G reported on (somewhere), against the df -a output)
<hggdh> elena09, ^^
<elena09> Can I edit it and change it?
<hggdh> elena09, you can edit the description, yes. Please also add (if the wrong data is graphical) a screenshot
<elena09> And why does it say Amd 64 in the right when I have an Intel Pentium 4?
<BUGabundo> elena09: historical reasons
<elena09> so that's not important...
<BUGabundo> elena09: amd was the 1st to produce a hibrid 64 and 32 CPU
<elena09> So, what should I write exactly?
<BUGabundo> intel had separate archs
<hggdh> elena09, on being ignorant: we all started ignorants. But we can learn... please do not worry about that, you will learn
<elena09> ok, what should I write in the summary?
<hggdh> elena09, your issue, as you perceive it
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: anything else?? usb ports seem fine after the 3rd reboot
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: might be useful to attach the dmesg output for when you used irqpoll but still saw the stack trace
<BUGabundo> oky. uploading now... doesn't apport attach it ?
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: ubuntu-bug attached your original dmesg info, but not when you used irqpoll
<BUGabundo> ahh strange
<BUGabundo> though it would get the same logs again
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: done. dmesg uploaded
<elena09> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/370487 Is it ok?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 370487 in ubuntu "df -a contradicts reality" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> elena09, what a bout the screenshot of disk usage analyser?
<hggdh> this is the only missing piece, and corroborates your claim
<elena09> ok, but how can I get such a screen shot?
<hggdh> how do you run the disk space analyser?
<elena09> Applications-Accesories
<hggdh> elena09, BTW -- the title does not really match the bug: df is correct, it is the disk space analyser that is incorrect
<elena09> a second please..
 * BUGabundo thinks elena09 is getting a crash course on Linux Destop and bug filling
<hggdh> :-)
<elena09> I took a screen shot but how can I post it in the bug window?
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: anything I can do add extra input on Bug 366629 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 366629 in grub "grub wont accept vga=360" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366629
<hggdh> elena09, save the screenshot to disk; then, on the bug, click on "add a comment/attachment", and add the screenshot as an attachment
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: if you wanted, you could also test the latest upstream to confirm if the issue remains - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: additionally, I assume this recently started happening?
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: to fix the irqpoll ?
<BUGabundo> I just noticed it today
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: had you recently updated?  if so from which kernel?
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: update?
<BUGabundo> no new updates in the last 4 days
<BUGabundo> using dtchen kernel
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: so not a stock kernel?
<BUGabundo> after I saw the call back, I used .11 stock and reproduce it
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: bug was filled with stock kernel
<BUGabundo> not crazy enough to nag you with non common stuff
<ogasawara> BUGabundo:  you mentioned you noticed it today, could you check your /var/log/kern.log backlogs to see if it had been happening with earlier kernels?
<BUGabundo> sure. let me grep it
<elena09> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/370487  What about now?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 370487 in ubuntu "df -a contradicts reality" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> elena09, perfect. Thank you
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: older (dtchen kernel) have it too
 * BUGabundo gives a bugcontrol honorary badge to elena09
<elena09> Ok:)
<elena09> May I tell you about Log viewer too?
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: ok, so I'm going to assume not a regression
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: as far as 26 of march
<BUGabundo> no older logs to check
<BUGabundo> but funny thing i never noticed it before
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: do you have any older kernel still installed?
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: might be interesting to boot back into one
<BUGabundo> guess it was the vga?
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: no. only .11 and .12 dtchen
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: vga? had you made other changes to the system?
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: the kernel option to increase frame buffer VGA size
<BUGabundo> Bug 366629
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 366629 in grub "grub wont accept vga=360" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366629
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: laptop... no hw changes
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: if you could add all these little bits of info to the bug that would be good as well
<BUGabundo> what bits ogasawara? the old date and vga option?
<hggdh> elena09, what about Log viewer?
<elena09> System Administration Lo file Viewer:  You don't have enough permissions to read the file"   The file is /var/log/btmp which is sticked there up, doesn't matter what I click in the left panel
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: bug updated
<hggdh> elena09, try File/Close, and then try a new log file
<elena09> I did it, /var/log/btmp is still stucked above. When I click on the files from the left panel, they open. But above it says I don't have permission to read the file
<elena09> I don't know what happened in the room
<BUGabundo> elena09: netsplit
<hggdh> a problem with freenode
<elena09> I see
<BUGabundo> on server got disconected from the rest
<elena09> well, now it's ok
<BUGabundo> so every user on that server stop seeing everyone else
<hggdh> elena09, click on Help/About -- what version do you see?
<elena09> Pidgin 2.5.5
<BUGabundo> hggdh: I rather see apt-cache policy
<BUGabundo> elena09: apt-cache policy pidgin
<BUGabundo> pastebin of couse
<elena09> what's that, a new command?
<hggdh> elena09, on a terminal, type 'apt-cache policy gnome-utils'
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> still a lot to learn
<elena09> ok
<hggdh> and pastebin
<BUGabundo> elena09: when you have sleepless nights: $ man apt
<BUGabundo> $ man apt-cache
<BUGabundo> elena09: apt-cache reads it info from apt DB on your system
<BUGabundo> some commands are "policy", that lists the version you have and available; "show" that lists all info of the package, etc
<elena09> I typed both commands ...
<BUGabundo> here is another usefull one
<BUGabundo> $ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<BUGabundo> that will allow you to upload stuff to pastebin
<BUGabundo> so
<BUGabundo> elena09: $ apt-cache policy pidgin | pastebinit
<hggdh> oops
<hggdh> not pidgin, but gnome-utils
<hggdh> elena09, ^^
<elena09> ok
<elena09> a second..
<BUGabundo> hggdh: eheh lol
<BUGabundo> elena09: $ apt-cache policy gnome-utils | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> for copy & paste on terminal ctrl+c/v gets replaced by ctrl+shift+c/v
<BUGabundo> because ctrl+c is historically for Break/kill app
<BUGabundo> here is another free tip: select any text with mouse (don't use Copy) and use the mouse wheel click to paste it
<BUGabundo> ehehe so few user know that! and when on wind I keep trying to use it
<hggdh> pn Windows I keep typing 'ls' and other abominations (for Windows)
<elena09> http://paste.ubuntu.com/162427/ see ..
<BUGabundo> heehhe
<elena09> thanks for the tips, I have to practice them
<elena09> what?
<elena09> what's  apt DB ?
<elena09> strange
<elena09> nickserv said that my nickname is registered already or something
<elena09> hello agin
<elena09> again
<elena09> something happened
<elena09> I must go
<elena09> Bye for today
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> that was fast
<askand> Can someone please give bug 355155 an importancelevel?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 355155 in linux "Computer hard locks randomly with ubuntu jaunty" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355155
<jtholmes> askand, there are several of the same vintage and I am sure the devs are aware of the overall problem
<jtholmes> i cant bump the importance
<askand> jtholmes: great thanks, I was a bit worried since the people assigned to the bug has not touched the bug in about a month
<hggdh> who is the assignee?
<jtholmes> i closed the bug window dont know
<jtholmes> jon charge
<hggdh> I was looking at his bugs -- he has 40 bugs assigned to him, all around the spectrum
<jtholmes> and actually the bug has been looked at in the last 12 hrs
<jtholmes> correction comment made in last 12 hrs
<bdmurray> hggdh: he's a new triager I believe, maybe contacting him is a good idea
<hggdh> bdmurray, yes, I think he is assigning triage bugs to himself
<hggdh> will do
<bdmurray> hggdh: great, thanks!
<jtholmes> bdmurray does assigned to mean he is responsible for the fix
<hggdh> jtholmes, yes, or that the assignee is actively working on it
<bdmurray> jtholmes: assignment is meant to convey that you are working on fixing the bug which doesn't seem to be the case here
<jtholmes> good needed clarification
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Assignment
<jtholmes> thx
<hggdh> no, he is not assigning himself to traige bugs, I was wrong. Only one currently assigned to him is this one. Nevertheless I will ask him why.
<jtholmes> bdmurray there are several exactly like this one
<cprofitt> anyone know what the issue is with apport-collect
<bdmurray> What issue is that?
<cprofitt> I get the following message when I try to run it
<cprofitt> Please install the package "python-launchpadlib"
<cprofitt> but there is no such package
<bdmurray> cprofitt: it's in universe do you have it enabled?
<cprofitt> checking
<cprofitt> yes
<hggdh> jtholmes, the bug is now unassigned, and back to the pool
<BUGabundo> cprofitt: $ apt-cache policy python-launchpadlib
<askand> jtholmes: do you mean there are several other bugs about freezing?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: pool? we have a pool?
<cprofitt> python-launchpadlib:
<cprofitt>   Installed: (none)
<cprofitt>   Candidate: 0.2~bzr35-0ubuntu1
<cprofitt>   Version table:
<cprofitt>      0.2~bzr35-0ubuntu1 0
<cprofitt>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
 * BUGabundo stops trying to make stupid jokes
<BUGabundo>  !paste | cprofitt
<ubot4`> cprofitt: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bdmurray> cprofitt: How were you trying to install it?
<hggdh> BUGabundo, there are pools everywhere. I myself have one at home
<hggdh> ;-)
 * bdmurray has no pool
<cprofitt> apt-get install
<BUGabundo> lucky bastard! :)
<jtholmes> hggdh, ah
<bdmurray> cprofitt: it really should work
<jtholmes> askand, yes quite a few with that general problem
<BUGabundo> cprofitt: $ sudo apt-get install python-launchpadlib
<BUGabundo>  ! sudo | cprofitt
<ubot4`> cprofitt: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<hggdh> askand, AFAICR yes, there seems to be a problem, perhaps related to X
<cprofitt> is BUGabundo a bot?
<hggdh> yes
<cprofitt> k
<jtholmes> yes
<BUGabundo> cprofitt: I can be known as one
<hggdh> AI bot
<BUGabundo> but I'm not
<hggdh> and it passes the Turing test
<BUGabundo> but that deservs a RT to µblogs
<hggdh> (one one to succeed)
<hggdh> :-)
<BUGabundo> sent
<askand> jtholmes: hggdh: yes its a big problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135055 so far in that thread ~50 different people on different setups get hard freezes. Should we mark some duplicates to get this into one place?
<BUGabundo> cprofitt: http://identi.ca/notice/3867425
<BUGabundo> cprofitt: giving you extra info is bad??
<jtholmes> askand, those that i ran across today needed more info so i asked for it so no cant mark dups with lack of info but i didnt run across every one of them
<hggdh> askand, the problem is correctly identifying what is duplicate of what
<askand> hggdh: agreed
<jtholmes> hggdh, exactly
<BUGabundo> could be FS, board support, GPU, etc
<BUGabundo> remember the ext4 bug, and intel one
<jtholmes> when the reporter says my desktop freezes and gives  uname -a  theere needs to be more info
<BUGabundo> the intel forked into 3 diff bugs
<BUGabundo> start asking $ apport-collect -p linux BUGID && apport-collect -p xorg BUGID
<askand> we get freezes regardless of FS and GPU at least
<jtholmes> will do thanks
<BUGabundo> askand: compiz too...
<jtholmes> i grabbed a very good dialog on one of the bugs from a dev and it asks several great questions but did not have the apport-collect cmds
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: apport-collect is still new
<BUGabundo> and doesn't have all the hooks to make it perfect
<BUGabundo> then again a dev can ask EXACLTY what s/he wants without all the noise that apport can give
<BUGabundo> but apport makes it easier for many devs
<jtholmes> yes i asked several reporters to run the apport-collect when the info was sparce
<cprofitt> so... not apport-collect runs... but gets an unauthorized message
<cprofitt> s/not/now
<bdmurray> cprofitt: remove ~/.cache/apport/launchpad.credentials and try again
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: remove or rename?
<cprofitt> thanks
<cprofitt> knew it had to be somewhere
<bdmurray> BUGabundo: remove it'll go through the authorization process again
<cprofitt> nice tool bddebian
<bdmurray> You need to give it write permissions for it to work
<cprofitt> grr... auto complete failure
<BUGabundo> ehehehe
<cprofitt> nice tool bdmurray
<BUGabundo> mibbit?
<bddebian> Happens a lot :)
<cprofitt> no xchat
<BUGabundo> hey bddebian did I miss the Boo today?
<BUGabundo> cprofitt: doesn't xchat iterate available nicks?
<bddebian> BUGabundo: Nah, I was already attached :)
<cprofitt> it does BUGabundo but if you do not expect more than one...
<cprofitt> you can hit tab to early and continue your post
<cprofitt> particularly when you end with the name...
<cprofitt> so the shutdown hangs are what you guys were discussing?
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/302452
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 302452 in linux "jaunty and intrepid shutdown/restart hang on "acpid: exiting"" [Medium,Triaged]
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/365733
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 365733 in linux "Jaunty - Wireless issue causes laptop shutdown to hang indefinitely" [High,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> humm I have does
<BUGabundo> damn there goes my regime of no new bugs
<askand> cprofitt: bug 355155 ::)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 355155 in linux "Computer hard locks randomly with ubuntu jaunty" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355155
<jtholmes> one bug like the above ^^  issued  ifconfig wlan0 down before shutting down and had no problems
 * cprofitt goes to look
<askand> cprofitt: if you are interested there are a thread about the issue in the forums too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135055
<cprofitt> not a nice one...
<cprofitt> I have nvidia on my desktop...
<askand> I think I read somewhere that this issue was not in beta and earlier, it was introduced with a kernelupgrade and stayed for the final
<bdmurray> cprofitt: are you going to use apport-collect with 365733?
<cprofitt> I can...
<cprofitt> bdmurray, done
<cprofitt> bdmurray, was it supposed to collect more data than the text it posted?
<bdmurray> cprofitt: 'apport-collect -p linux-$(uname -r)' would be more helpful sorry about that
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: forgot the bugid at the end
<cprofitt> bdmurray, where do I put the number in that ?
<cprofitt> end?
<BUGabundo> cprofitt: end
<BUGabundo> $ apport-collect -p linux-$(uname -r) BUGID
<cprofitt> that did not appear to add any more...
<BUGabundo> just added mine
<BUGabundo> to bug 302452
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 302452 in linux "jaunty and intrepid shutdown/restart hang on "acpid: exiting"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302452
<jtholmes> cprofitt, arent 302452 and 365733 just about the same?
<cprofitt> yes, but last night it was recommended that I keep them sep... since the earlier one looked to potentially be caused by other things...
<cprofitt> I felt I should mark as a dup... but was advised not too...
<jtholmes> cprofitt, so does  ifconfig wlan0 down  the workaround for both, for you that is
<cprofitt> Well... I only have one issue... with 9.04
<cprofitt> I had an occasional issue with 8.10
<cprofitt> but would have to go back to 8.10 to test...
<cprofitt> there was a person in the other bug that confirmed the ifconfig wlan0 down works for him
<cprofitt> I feel they are duplicates myself...
<cprofitt> but I am a grasshopper not a master of bug triage yet
<jtholmes> bug 369757
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 369757 in ubuntu "hibernate does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369757
<BUGabundo> let me guess small swap?
<jtholmes> another one of those that does black screen on shutdown
<BUGabundo> or is it on resume ?
<jtholmes> on shutdown or sw user
<jtholmes> i will handle it if u can tell me if it is pm-utils or  xorg
<hggdh> cprofitt, we are all grasshoppers here, but the grass is tall
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: ask for apport-collect -p linux BUGID
<jtholmes> ok will do
<cprofitt> lol
<jtholmes> cprofitt, is your problem on a laptop
<cprofitt> yes
<cprofitt> T500
<cprofitt> Lenovo
<jtholmes> one of the devs asked the reported if he/she was on a laptop
<jtholmes> i wonder if the majority of desktop freezes black screens etc. are on laptops, as i have had zero problems there on desktops and i havent upgraded my lap to 9.04 yet
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: so nauty! time to upgrade
<jtholmes> wellllll  not so fast too many problems with the video so i will remain comfortable on 8.10 for a bit  ;)
<jtholmes> but i am running it on 3 diff desktops and like it just fine
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> Bug 332945 still going? I may have to unsub it!
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 332945 in null "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<BUGabundo> not nice! hard lock! on a stable system! :(
<BUGabundo> nothing on logs for an untrained eye
<BUGabundo> bug ogasawara no longer see a call trace for irqpoll on logs after fsck and reboot
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-02
<mrooney> Can anyone confirm or deny bug #370578? It is only slightly tricky as you'll need to get an IM from someone you are currently talking to
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 370578 in indicator-applet "shows new messages for pidgin when talking to that user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370578
<bdmurray> jtholmes: don't forget to change bugs to incomplete
<darizzle> i can confirm it mrooney
<darizzle> you dont have any friends?
<darizzle> ;)
<darizzle> one sec
<mrooney> I do but I filed it :)
<darizzle> let me enable notifications
<mrooney> I can't confirm my own bug!
<darizzle> is this with notifications plugin enabled?
<darizzle> in pidgin
<mrooney> uh
<mrooney> whatever is default
<darizzle> the basic problem is that you are getting notified for a chat window you are already talking to?
<mrooney> yeah
<darizzle> are you talking about the popup in the top right corner of your screen
<mrooney> no, the indicator-applet
<mrooney> in gnome-panel
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> that is a bug
<darizzle> have you already seen it abundo?
<mrooney> BUGabundo: is it a dupe?
<BUGabundo> it should only notify when window is minimese
<BUGabundo> or out of focus
<BUGabundo> at least the baloon works like that
<darizzle> mrooney
<mrooney> yeah, if either of you can confirm the behavior it would be great to confirm the bug
<darizzle> do you have aim/yahoo or whatever
<darizzle> you can help me confirm it
<mrooney> I can PM you, you aren't using pidgin for IRC?
<darizzle> i am
<mrooney> that should work too
<darizzle> can you check this
<darizzle> in your pidgin
<BUGabundo> mrooney: irc PVT should work
<mrooney> darizzle: even highlighting your name like this should work
<darizzle> go to tools-plugins-message notifications-then click configure plugin- see what options you have checked
<BUGabundo> I just can't test it' cause I'm on so many chats
<mrooney> BUGabundo: yeah so your previous message duplicated the bug for me too
<mrooney> so THAT message should have duplicated it for you if you have I-A
<darizzle> what do you mean by i-a?
<mrooney> indicator-applet
<mrooney> the thing the bug is filed against :)
<darizzle> aight
<darizzle> i think its more of a pidgin defect
<darizzle> because pidgin has a configuration option
<BUGabundo> naaaa
<darizzle> to disable against that
<BUGabundo> its NotifyOSD
<darizzle> and it must not be working
<mrooney> definitely not notify-osd this bug has nothing to do with that I don't think
<BUGabundo> mrooney: okay its indicator applet
<mrooney> yeah
<BUGabundo> ok sent upstream
<darizzle1> i think its on the pidgin side
<darizzle1> they are sending a notification when they shouldnt be
<james_w> yeah, that's a pidgin bug
<james_w> pidgin-libnotify actually
<james_w> and not upstream either
<jtholmes> bdmurray, stepped away for couple of hours will go back and mark incomplete
<joshjtl> hi folks, I need to install a patched version of xserver-xorg-video-intel because of a bug I have, the patched package has been released to jaunty-proposed, but I dont want to add the entire repo, I just want the particular package... can anyone help me figure out which is the correct package released most recently to jaunty-proposed?
<joshjtl> this is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/359392
<ubot4`> joshjtl: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<dtchen_> bdmurray: i'm not convinced that bug 370553 that you filed on asoundrc behaviour is actually a regression.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 370553 in linux "sound only from 2 speakers" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370553
<dtchen_> bdmurray: now, i'll be the first to admit that the whole alsa-lib-conffiles/needing-to-know-black-magick-and-runes bit is unintuitive, unimaginative, and utterly confusing
<dtchen_> bdmurray: also, you can make the whole four-channel shebang work with pulseaudio by modifying /etc/pulse/default.pa if you weren't already aware
<dtchen_> bdmurray: in karmic, we'll gain the updated pavucontrol that makes things straightforward - dropdown menus instead of hacking away at random conffiles
<mkoehler> The following bug should be marked as part of the "Wishlist" - Thanks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/370546
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 370546 in evolution "Contact preview window should be vertical instead of horizontal" [Undecided,New]
<mano> hi all my xchat always freezes locks up when trying to resize or set the settings to join a chan . i'm pretty new to it all , is there anyway i can log why it crashes
<mano> i dont know if that counts as ubuntu prob or xchat one if its worth reporting
<darizzle> go ahead and report it
<darizzle> have you tried pidgin for irc?
<mano> were you talking to me darizzle
<mano> yep tried it not too bad
<mano> i'm on konversation atm
<Hew> As a member of bugcontrol, why can't I access bug 272737 which I found in the private apport-crashes report?
<ubot4`> Hew: Bug 272737 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/272737 is private
<mrooney> Hew: some bugs are more private than others :)
<Hew> ah, I lack privileges to see super-duper private bugs, ok :-)
<YoBoY> bug 370611 << confirmed, importance low for me
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 370611 in bash-completion "Invalid symbolic links in /usr/share/doc/bash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370611
<mrooney> YoBoY: thanks I've updated it, Triaged is the right state for a bug such as you described, ready for a developer
<YoBoY> mrooney: i can't put "triaged" myself ;)
<mrooney> right but in the comment you said you were marking it as Confirmed because it was ready for developers
<YoBoY> yep
<YoBoY> it's ready, it's only symbolic links
<mrooney> yeah, I agree with everything, it could just lead someone looking at it to think that Confirmed is the ideal state for something ready for devs
<YoBoY> i put the regular response
<YoBoY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Triage%20Successful
<YoBoY> not my fault :p
<mrooney> haha yes that does seem sightly off, oh well, quite good anyway :)
<mrooney> thanks!
<YoBoY> thanks to you
<mrooney> YoBoY: have you thought of applying for bugcontrol?
<YoBoY> still learning, but it's a project for the future
<mrooney> ah ok, good luck in your adventures :)
<YoBoY> by the way i'm runing the next bug jam in paris for the ubuntu party :D
<mrooney> oh excellent!
<YoBoY> actualy i'm adopting packages
 * andol has to agree with mrooney :)
<mrooney> maybe bdmurray can tell us at some point if that response is ideal
<YoBoY> I have to go, bye
<darizzle> can someone mark 370762 as wishlist
<thekorn> bug 370762
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 370762 in gnome-system-monitor "Show top application cpu on applet tool-tip." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370762
<thekorn> darizzle, done
<darizzle> thx
<askand> How do I file a bug against the releasenotes of Jaunty?
<askand> I cant find the package to report it against?
<thekorn> askand, there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes, AFAIK this is used to link tasks and release notes entries,
<thekorn> I'm not sure if this used to track bugs in the release notes itself,
<thekorn> best to ask the release manager
<askand> bug 330824 is tracking a bug in the releasenotes
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 330824 in linux "Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330824
<askand> how do I make my bug 370794 do the same?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 370794 in ubuntu "Releasenotes should mention crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370794
<KhaaL> hey, whats the name of the package that runs when ubuntu installation is underway?
<KhaaL> from the livecd...
<maco> ubiquity
<KhaaL> thanks :-)'
<askand> Should I mark Ubuntu as invalid and only keep Ubuntu release notes in bug 370794 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 370794 in ubuntu "Releasenotes should mention crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370794
<jtholmes> anyone from bug control group avail
<Ampelbein> jtholmes: sure, just ask.
<jtholmes> Ampelbein, I asked a bug reporter for more info and he send it directly to me no to the bug, so i am just going to add the text as his response, OK?
<jtholmes> s/no to/not to
<andol> jtholmes: Happened to me a couple of days ago. I replied privately to the bug reporter asking him if it was okey that I added his respons. On the same time I also suggested that he might do it himself, which he did.
<andol> jtholmes: Perhaps it's ok to add the info by yourself anyway, but this way the reporter learns something :)
<elena09> hello
<andol> elena09: Greetings
<andol> Ampelbein: By the way, thanks for supporting my application to bug control.
<jtholmes> andol, thanks will do
<jtholmes> andol  launchpad answers 14106  says  Z735 printer .deb  is  ALIENIZED  need clarification on word   ALIENIZED
<andol> jtholmes: From the context I would _guess_ that it refers to be .deb files being created from the rpm files using the program alien.
<jtholmes> ah, thx
<elena09> Is there a command for checking the temperature of my HDD?
<jtholmes> when someone reports a particular printer does not work under ubuntu and linuxprinting.org does not support it and the reporter has been informed of such, what then happens to the bug report
<hggdh>  jtholmes I see two options: (1) make it a wishlist; (2) invalidate it. I am not sure how the print folks would want it, but I think wishlist is the best option
<jtholmes> hggdh thanks
<jtholmes> hggdh, do u know what data and files apport-collect is suppose to collect from what i am seeing on a few reports it is collecting very little data and zero log files
<thurston> Good day, what is the terminal command for me to get the "Vodafone Mobile Connect Card driver"?
<thurston> Sorry about the post. I am in the wrong IRC.
<thekorn> jtholmes, it depends on the package a bug is targeted to,
<thekorn> each sourcepackage can have its own package-hook which collects all kind of information
<thekorn> this hooks are in /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/
<jtholmes> thekorn, ok just wondered, thanks for the hooks file ref
<thekorn> jtholmes, if you think some information is missing for a package, feel free to add/modifie the related hook ;)
<jtholmes> thekorn, sure will do, with caution
<jtholmes> thekorn, have you been following the desktop freeze problem at all if yes i have a question
<thekorn> jtholmes, no, sorry
<hggdh> jtholmes, can you give us an example of a bug where you see the reduced collection?
<jtholmes> hgghd i looked in the hooks directory and it was correct, i expected each apport-collect to do lots of log files etc. that was not the case here so I dont see a problem thx
<mkoehler> list
<LaserJock> is there any wiki page for how to work with regressions?
<mkoehler> Not exactly sure what you're looking for, but check out this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/#Regressions
<LaserJock> yeah, that'll do
<LaserJock> I was wanting to figure out the tags
<mkoehler> ah, ok
<elena09> hello
<elena09> Log file viewer problem I guess
<pace_t_zulu> hello elena09
<elena09> I made a screenshot but where should I post it?
<elena09> Log file viewer says permission denied, doesn't matter which file I click in the left panel
<elena09> Hello?
<bittin> Hello
<elena09> I was asking about Log file Viewer possible bug
<elena09> in Ubuntu
<elena09> Log file viewer says permission denied, doesn't matter which file I click in the left panel
<pace_t_zulu> elena09 wasn't too patient... i was about to respond to her
<pace_t_zulu> she is going to file a bug i guess...
<hggdh> well, nothing we can do for people that shoot and flee
<mkoehler> This should be marked as a wishlist bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/370815
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 370815 in rhythmbox "Play status in notification area icon hard to see" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<jtholmes> has anyone noticed how many bugs there are about desktop freezing up, going away etc.
<elena09> hi
<jtholmes> hi pace_t_zulu was lookin 4 u
<elena09> I have another bug (I have reported two until now)
<elena09> Log file Viewer
<elena09> permission denied
<elena09> What could it be ? (Ubuntu 9.04)
<BUGabundo> hi elena09, jtholmes
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, hello again
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: what do you mean? how are they going away?
<elena09> hi Bugabundo
<BUGabundo> humm jtholmes did we already shaked today ? ;\
<elena09> I took a screenshot but what should I do with it?
<BUGabundo> elena09: tip: on IRC use TAB key to do nick autcomplete
<elena09> ok, thanks
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, well some report freezing just the desktop, others the entire machine locks up, no ssh in, no ping inward etc. quite a few of them overall
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: yes that's knowm... but u said "going away"
<jtholmes> wrong use of words, use machine lockups
<jtholmes> do we know where the bug is
<jtholmes> or what is causing it to freeze
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: no idea.... it's a nasty one!
<jtholmes> ok, it sure is
<BUGabundo> as I said yesterday, it could be kernel, Xorg, FileSystem,
<elena09> BUGabundo: where should I put the screenshot of my Log file Viewer, please?
<BUGabundo> any where in betweeen
<jtholmes> yes
<pace_t_zulu> jtholmes: hello
<BUGabundo> elena09: any image hoster?
<BUGabundo> I just use dropbox
<pace_t_zulu> jtholmes: sorry for the delay
<jtholmes> pace_t_zulu, hello
<elena09> what's an image hoster?
<jtholmes> pace_t_zulu, actually elena09 is here
<BUGabundo> elena09: a site that hosts images for free
<elena09> I'll search
<pace_t_zulu> jtholmes: did you need something or were you pointing out that elena09 is here?
<jtholmes> pace_t_zulu, point out elena09 as you had tried to text her earlier
<pace_t_zulu> jtholmes: thank you
<jtholmes> k
<BUGabundo> elena09: are you on gnome?
<pace_t_zulu> elena09: do you need help?
<elena09> a second please to upload it
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: the only advice I have is to compile a list of common HW / SW from the users
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: like, what GPUs, file system used, kernel version, laptop vs desktop, wifi/eth card driver, bios maker
<BUGabundo> start a wiki and list all those for each PC id and bug id
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: AFAIK LP now has the ability to store hardware info, to help track bugs, but I don't know how to fill that info
<BUGabundo> wgrant: ping
<elena09> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=200zot3&s=5  here I posted it
<BUGabundo> wgrant: I read a while ago on Kernel ML about this
<BUGabundo> wgrant: is there a way to upload the user HW ?
<elena09> Why is permission denied, doesn't matter what I click in the left panel?
<BUGabundo> elena09: here is an invite to dropbox https://www.getdropbox.com/referrals/NTExMjg5Mjk
<jtholmes> good info can do, however i think most of the freezing etc. is on laptops but i will go back and ask on each bug i commented on
<elena09> ok, let me fill the account
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: I've had only one hardlock
<BUGabundo> it was yesterday... its really bad to have an hard lock on a stable system, and no logs to read about it
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: forgot one thing: ask for info on Compiz/Kwin, metacity composite info
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, I have had none but 9.04 is only on desktops, yeah this one will be a killer to find
<jtholmes> right, i captured all you put up so i will make a list thx
<BUGabundo> elena09: dropbox allows you to store files on your PC and on a server, and even sync with other computers or share with other users, and even get Public URLs for download
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: my pleaseru. we all want to make GNU/Linux and Ubuntu better, right?
<elena09> I saved the installation file on my desktop (should I move it elsewhere?) but I don't know how to install it. Until now everything installed by itself
<BUGabundo> bah tinypic just crashed Firefox :(
<jtholmes> absolutely!!!!
<BUGabundo> elena09: just add the repo to your sources
<BUGabundo> and install from synaptic
<BUGabundo> its called nautilus-dropbox I think
<elena09> my sources?
<BUGabundo> elena09: System->Admin->Software Sources
<BUGabundo>  !sources | elena09
<ubot4`> elena09: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
 * BUGabundo is a parabot ehehe
<elena09> ok
<BUGabundo> elena09: are you learning a lot?
<BUGabundo> elena09: are you finding Ubuntu is for human beings ?
<BUGabundo> did you read Amber blog, like I recommend you too?
<elena09> Ubuntu is my main interest now, after family of course
<hggdh> hum. I *do* remember talking about the permission denied on log viewer yesterday, and asking for a but to be opened
<elena09> I found Software sources but don't know how to add the downloaded file
<BUGabundo> since I installed and removed nagios I get  a stupid warning that the log can't be read
<BUGabundo> hggdh: should we file a bug for that?
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, the wiki page would i put it in  wiki.ubuntu.com/jtholmes
<BUGabundo> elena09: AFAIK that happens because you are opening the log viewer as User, but the log is created by an app running as Root, and without permitions for other
<BUGabundo> usually that correct, unless the app has a bug
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: use a sub page under either your name, or bug-debuging tools
<elena09> So it's not a bug or something wrong?
<BUGabundo> elena09: you don't add files to sources... you add repos
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, where is bug-debugging tools
<hggdh> elena09, didn't we chat about this yeaterday?
<BUGabundo> elena09: deb http://linux.getdropbox.com/ubuntu jaunty main
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: search for it! lol I was just guessing
<jtholmes> k
<pace_t_zulu> sorry i was gone for a moment
<BUGabundo> ah hggdh has as bad memory as me!
<BUGabundo> elena09: that's the line you add on the 3rd party sources
<BUGabundo> elena09: see https://www.getdropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx
<elena09> BUGabundo: that link (http://linux.getdropbox.com/ubuntu) is not working, says can't find...
<elena09> hggdh: chatted about Log file? Yes, but the Internet connection had troubles
<pace_t_zulu> elena09: that is not a website... it is a repository
<elena09> ok, a second
<BUGabundo> elena09: "deb http://linux.getdropbox.com/ubuntu jaunty main"
<BUGabundo> that's a single line that you add to your sources
<BUGabundo>  !sources | elena09
<ubot4`> elena09: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<hggdh> BUGabundo, if I correctly remember my chat from yesterday, elena09 has the Log Viewer continuously displaying an errno=13 for one single file (/var/log/btmp), even if looking at another log file
<pace_t_zulu> elena09: you should take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<elena09> I added the line in softaware sources and now next?
<BUGabundo> elena09: LogViewer: please try $ gksu gnome-system-log
<pace_t_zulu> elena09: the questions you have are quite clearly documented at http://help.ubuntu.com/community ... it is a very good resource
<BUGabundo> elena09: #dropbox: $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<BUGabundo> yeah pace_t_zulu, I think elena09 should read a bit more... of course I don't mind asking!
<BUGabundo> but I dislike to repeat my self :\
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: this is not a user support channel
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: true
<hggdh> indeed
<BUGabundo> elena09 has been getting 5 start support. hope s/he enjoys it!
<elena09> I entered it just to report bugs, today and yesterday
<hggdh> just for the record, elena09, this is *not* the channel to report bugs
<BUGabundo> I know elena09... and I'm not complaining...
<elena09> I typped the comand and the Log file viewer appeared without saying permission denied
<pace_t_zulu> elena09: i wouldn't be sure this is a bug
<BUGabundo> elena09: pastebin the following: ls -lah /var/log/
 * hggdh is pretty much sure it is not a bug
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: you are probably going to have to explain pastebin
<Pici> !paste
<ubot4`> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: its not! it's an app that runs as root, and writes the logs as such
<pace_t_zulu> Pici: thank you!
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: elena09 already used it!
<BUGabundo> ok, last help I'll provide elena09 here! either take it to PVT or #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> don't want to bother the rest of the devs/triagers/users in here
<pace_t_zulu> elena09: I don't mean to be discouraging... we welcome enthusiastic Ubuntu users... I apologize if I have given any impression otherwise
<elena09> http://paste.ubuntu.com/163049/
<BUGabundo> -rw-rw----  1 root   utmp    0 2009-05-01 18:28 btmp
<BUGabundo> as I though! the app that puts the log there, is no setting w+rx
<BUGabundo> elena09: not a bug, per si.... it should be an option of the app that's putting it there
<BUGabundo> elena09: do you have any idea what that app is?
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: glad we have established that this doesn't need a bug filed...
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> elena09: thanks for your interest. please go to #ubuntu for further support questions! and yes I know its too crowded... but its what we have! keep up the good work, and feel free to ask anything you need
<elena09> ok
<BUGabundo> guys, time to go! see you tomorrow!
<BUGabundo> and there s/he goes
<hggdh> hhe
<hggdh> for the record: elena09 was running System/Administration/Log Viewer ,and getting hit by errno=13.
<hggdh> <sigh>
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: what do you think about maybe creating an #ubuntu-help channel?
<pace_t_zulu> could reduce the congestion in #ubuntu
<hggdh> I am not sure it would help much, since people would flock into -help
<hggdh> it might help to promote the #ubuntu-<country code> channels, and let them deal with support for the causal user
<hggdh> so we could hope each would go to their language
<hggdh> to boot, almost *no* casual user here reads the title of the channel :-(
<phileinsophia> heya... I'm a bit stuck - i've got a bug that cropped up a week ago, but it takes so many words to describe it, i can't find it anywhere in the forum. would anyone here be willing to help me either a) figure out how to word it to find if it's already been logged or b) tell me how to word it to log it myself?
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: go ahead and describe
<phileinsophia> right. there's a rectangular box that's taken the window colour - it's probably only 25x5 pixels or something, but it's always on top and it's right above the [X] to close a full-screened window
<jtholmes> hggdh, u kno how to create sub page off my home page in wiki.ubuntu.com  I dont normally use moinmoin wiki?
<phileinsophia> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/384511/unexplained_rectangle.png
<phileinsophia> that's what it looks like
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: have you tried right clicking it? is it responsive to any sort of clicking/dragging?
<hggdh> jtholmes, just create a new page, and link it in (make the name start with your nick at the wiki)
<phileinsophia> nothing, it's just there
<hggdh> phileinsophia, moving the window to the left?
<phileinsophia> can't click on it, can't make it go away. i thought it might have been related to the icons, moved them around - it doesn't go anywhere.
<phileinsophia> yeah, it doesn't move, i end up moving windows out of the way to close them
<phileinsophia> because i can't click through it
<hggdh> is the window maximased?
<phileinsophia> it is, now, but they're not always maximised - and it doesn't seem to change the weird little rectangle. it's on top of everything. windows, desktop, whatever.
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: if you reboot the system is that box there after login is complete?
<hggdh> also, any window has this (the picture suggests this is a programme window)
<phileinsophia> yeah. it's been there for a few days at least. can't remember when i first noticed it. it's been rebooted a few times since.
<phileinsophia> and it's not a program window. i'll take another screenshot with a different coloured desktop  if it would help
<phileinsophia> ah, no. it's opaque matching the desktop, seems....
<hggdh> so it is from the panel?
<hggdh> (or from the volume manager?)
<phileinsophia> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/384511/rectangle2.png
<phileinsophia> it's not from the volume manager, i tried moving that around
<phileinsophia> and since i upgraded to jaunty, i seem to be unable to click-and-drag the panels so i've not moved the panel out of the way
<phileinsophia> right. if i set the panel to autohide, though, it's still there. could still be the panel, not sure.
<hggdh> sounds like either due to the windows manager, or to the panel. Open a bug against (choose one), and explain it. Please make sure to state the versions both -- use apt-cache policy
<jtholmes> hggdh, thx
<phileinsophia> apt-cache policy?
<phileinsophia> ah HA, i moved the panel out of the way - shifted it to the left side - the rectangle is still there, floating
<hggdh> sounds like a window manager thingy, or even X
<phileinsophia> yeah, it's got a shadow around it, as if it were a transparent window or something
<hggdh> please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging for X;
<phileinsophia> righto
<phileinsophia> none of the issues listed in debugging seem to describe anything like this. it's such a little thing.
<phileinsophia> my biggest problem is, really trying to explain the bug
<hggdh> phileinsophia, again, it may also be the windows manager (for example, compiz, if you use it). Open a bug against it, and add the two screenshots you provided us
<phileinsophia> or should i just say "there's a hovering rectangle" and leave the screenshots?
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: have you tried changing themes? i see you are not using the Human theme
<phileinsophia> yeah, i was having the issue using Human, too.
<phileinsophia> this was one of the themes i got when i grabbed the ubuntu-studio themes and art
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: have you tried disabling Visual Effects?
<phileinsophia> actually - it hadn't occured to me to check. checking now.
<phileinsophia> yeah, it went a little spastic but settled and the rectangle is gone. so it's visual effects. i restarted them and it's stil gone
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: try rebooting now that it is gone and see if it comes back
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: it could be that a compiz plugin is responsible
<phileinsophia> righto. will do.
<pace_t_zulu> i guess phileinsophia got the problem solved....what do you think hggdh?
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, guess so. Still, it sounds like a bug
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: it doesn't sound as if phileinsophia would know how to reproduce it...
<hggdh> I do not think so. But if s/he could zero in on a compiz plugin, it would help
<maco> what? screen artifacts where shadows dont get erased?
<pace_t_zulu> maco: no
<pace_t_zulu> maco: you have been here since the issue was described... read what phileinsophia was saying
<hggdh> maco, see http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/384511/rectangle2.png and http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/384511/unexplained_rectangle.png
<phileinsophia> right. sorry about that - cup of tea got in the way. restarted X and the floating rectangle is returned
<maco> pace_t_zulu: i read the description and with this http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/384511/rectangle2.png it looks like what i just asked...though that other image, not so much
<maco> ive seen the thing where the shadows stay there after a window is gone
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: good news... we may be able to define this bug
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: do you have any compiz plugins enabled?
<phileinsophia> uhm. nothing that didn't come standard. i didn't change anything compiz-wise since i installed
<phileinsophia> in appearance preferences > Visual Effects, it's set to "normal"
<maco> what graphics do you have?
<phileinsophia> not sure. where would i check?
<maco> lspci
<maco> i've seen the shadow thing on intel
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: do you know which graphics card you have?
<phileinsophia> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)
<phileinsophia> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)
<phileinsophia> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
<phileinsophia> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)
<phileinsophia> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)
<phileinsophia> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
<phileinsophia> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)
<phileinsophia> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
<phileinsophia> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)
<phileinsophia> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<phileinsophia> 00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)
<phileinsophia> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<phileinsophia> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<phileinsophia> 02:01.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711EC1 SmartCardBus Controller (rev 20)
<phileinsophia> 02:01.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711EC1 SmartCardBus Controller (rev 20)
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: please use pastebin
<phileinsophia> 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver (rev 02)
<pace_t_zulu> !pastbin
<ubot4`> Factoid 'pastbin' not found
<pace_t_zulu> !pastebin
<ubot4`> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<phileinsophia> sorry. what's pastebin?
<phileinsophia> ah, sorry about that, i'll do that next  time
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: you have a ' ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250'
<pace_t_zulu> maco: you know anything about bugs regarding this card?
<maco> 855? wow, old
<pace_t_zulu> maco: no need to insult phileinsophia's hardware... lets take a moment to appreciate that Visual Effects work on it
<phileinsophia> yeah, it's a laptop from '03. but it's still running well despite the hell i've put it through ^^
<phileinsophia> does what i need it to
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: no shame in that... it is a point of pride that Ubuntu runs well on older hardware... not a claim that M*crosoft can make about W*ndows V*sta
<pace_t_zulu> didn't want to infringe on any copyrights or trademarks
<phileinsophia> very true, very true
<pace_t_zulu> maco: you here?
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: maco seemed to have some level of knowledge about the bug you describe
<maco> pace_t_zulu: ive got a computer at my mom's with 855 cpu & intel 855 graphics. visual effects work but ouch is it slow when they're on
<pace_t_zulu> maco: phileinsophia has a 'ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250'
<maco> ive only got intel graphic on all my computers, but ive seen those visual artifacts on them as well
<maco> so i guess it's not a driver-specific issue
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: are you using the default ati drivers or did you switch to the proprietary ones?
<phileinsophia> i've never had an issue with visual effects before on this one. only issue i've ever had with this computer (since switching to ubuntu) was a small war with the wireless card. but they've sorted that out and i've never been happier with a computer. i'm not a gamer, so. yeah.
<phileinsophia> i'm not using any proprietary drivers, according to System>Hardware Drivers.
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: which release are you using? 9.04?
<phileinsophia> jaunty
<phileinsophia> so yeah, 9.04
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: were you using 8.10 before that?
<phileinsophia> yeah. and then upgraded with update manager
<savvas> phileinsophia: sorry to "butt in", but can you post at http://paste.ubuntu.com the result of this command: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: did you experience this problem before you upgraded to jaunty?
<phileinsophia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/163111/
<savvas> ok thanks :)
<phileinsophia> i think so, yeah, it's been since jaunty
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: the ati drivers have changed significantly from intrepid to jaunty
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: "The -ati driver now uses the EXA acceleration method by default, resolving a number of rendering and display issues and promising high performance on many ATI chipsets. 2D acceleration support is available for the newest R6xx/R7xx family of cards, and 3D support is available up to the R5xx family of cards. An updated -fglrx proprietary driver is also available for R6xx/R7xx users who need 3D support."
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: that is the relevant text from that link
<phileinsophia> so what would be my next course of action?
<savvas> does that mean they need Option		"AccelMethod" "XAA"
<savvas> ?
<savvas> pace_t_zulu: ^
<hggdh> shit tornado warning
<jtholmes> hggdh, where
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: you in arkansas?
<pace_t_zulu> savvas: i am not sure... just trying to get to the bottom of the issue... i suspect this driver change is relevant
<hggdh> Plano, TX. TW discotinued, now on south/southeast of us
<jtholmes> hggdh, had lots of close calls here in GA this spring
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: yeah it's headed my way
<savvas> ouch
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i lived in dallas for a few years... SMU School of Engineering
<pace_t_zulu> we have gone off-topic... haha
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia still has an issue we need to resolve
<jtholmes> had some slightly larger than nickel hail covered the entire yard and house, but no damage to house thank God
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, ugly storm, be careful
<phileinsophia> mental. when i was living in CT we only had one tornado warning. a bit more frightening that hurricane warnings, there - mostly because they seem to be a bit more concentrated power
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: tornados are nasty... i've lived through one so far... rather not go through that again...
<hggdh> yeeeeh another storm coming my way ;-)
<phileinsophia> yeah. i lived through 2 hurricanes. they suck - take down trees and stuff over a big area, but one worries more about flooding and loss of power than your house being flattened. moved to the UK and there are occasional rainstorms here but that's about as bad as it gets. but yeah. off-topic.
<phileinsophia> what next?
<jtholmes> bug 370039
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 370039 in ubuntu "[g41][West Lake] Ubuntu 9.04: System failed to resume from suspend with 18.5" panel configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370039
<jtholmes> what does he mean  g41  west late and is 18.5 panel flat panel screen
<jtholmes> s/late/lake
<hggdh> I do not know. It seems s/he comsiders it an important piece of data (FWSW)
<jtholmes> yes, ok
<arteek> Hi, I would like to change the package assigned to the existing bug, because of incorrect assignation. How should I do this?
<jtholmes> click next to the pkg name and reset
<hggdh> arteek, click on the down arrow to the left of the package name, and select a new one
<arteek> hggdh: ok, but if I do this, the previous package will disappear from the list or new one will just added?
<hggdh> may be either (depends on what is there). If it stays, invalidate it.
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: i am trying to identify any bugs that are already reported in jaunty
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: someone will have to triage a new bug report... probably wouldn't appreciate a dupe
<arteek> I marked this bug as duplicated but I'm not sure if I should change also package
<hggdh> arteek, what is the bug #?
<arteek> 368096
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, dups are always around. But it is better to report it, even wrong, than not to report it at all
<hggdh> bug 368096
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 368096 in ubuntu-docs "Remote Desktop does not properly update with Visual Effects enabled (dup-of: 353126)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368096
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 353126 in vino "Compiz / vnc screen refresh with nvidia-restricted driver" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353126
<jtholmes> arteek i think there will be a  note in the bug that the package changed, in fact almost positive ther will be note to that effect
<hggdh> arteek, in this case it does not matter, since you (correctly) dupped it
<arteek> hggdh: ok, thanks for your help:-)
<phileinsophia> pace_t_zulu: thanks ^^
<arteek> hggdh: one more question: if bug is marked as duplicated and linked bug will be fixed (fix released), does also "my" bug will be fixed or not?
<hggdh> arteek, yes.
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: i think it is worth filing a new report
<arteek> ok, thanks
<hggdh> well, sort of. Your bug will not have any change of status (dup is a terminal status)
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia you should include what we know about about disabling then reenabling Visual Effects
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: you should include that you only began experiencing this after upgrading to jaunty
<phileinsophia> ok. should i file it as a Visual Effects bug?
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia:  you should include that your graphics card is '01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)'
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: i think we have isolated this bug to Visual Effects... does anyone here who has been paying attention disagree?
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: you should also attach that screenshot
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: you should tag it as compiz
<pace_t_zulu> maco: do you agree that compiz is the appropriate tag?
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: you there?
<phileinsophia> yeah, i'm filling in the bug report form now
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: make sure you file it for jaunty compiz and ati in the description ... and the screenshot
<phileinsophia> i've got the screenshot. I've filed it for compiz and mentioned jaunty and ATI in the description.
<pace_t_zulu> do you have the bug id?
<phileinsophia> Bug #371034
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 371034 in compiz "Hovering rectangle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371034
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: thank you
<phileinsophia> ah, and thank you, as well. usually i find any quirk in the forums within about 5 minutes of searching. this one was a bit weird. hopefully it'll get figured out. in the meantime, i'll just disable-enable compiz after i boot up to make it disappear.
<hggdh> phileinsophia, if the forums reference is good, please add it to the bug
<phileinsophia> hggdh: what do you mean?
<hggdh> phileinsophia, add a comment with the link to it. It may help
<phileinsophia> but which forum's reference?
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: could you include a screenshot using the Human theme?
<phileinsophia> ah, can do
<hggdh> oh phileinsophia sorry, I misread you (you did *not* find a ref...)
<pace_t_zulu> phileinsophia: perhaps also including a fullscreen screenshot with the panel in a different location would be useful as well
<phileinsophia> i think that's pretty much all i can add to the bug
<phileinsophia> thanks for your help, all! i must be off - it's getting late here. good luck tornado-avoiding.
<mano> my xchat keeps crashing when i try to resize it. i'm not sure if i need to log how it happens or if a software logs it. anybody know if it is worth reporting?
<joumetal> mano: does it give any errors if you run xchat in terminal?
<mano> i just started it with terminal and started up ok
<mano> i just typed xchat is that right?
<mano> it locks up so bad that i cannot do anything i have to push the power on my desktop
<joumetal> xchat (or xchat-gnome) is right
<mano> yep!
<mano> if i deliberately try to crash xchat while its open with terminal will it show the error in there?
<mano> is that what you were asking joumetal, because i've not tried doing that yet, only started the thing with it
<joumetal> it could but...
<joumetal> something is really wrong if application could lock whole system.
<mano> would it be something wrong with my computer perhaps rather than a bug?
<mano> i've only had ubuntu 4 days so not sure if its my fault
<mano> everything else is great =) so not too worried. i am on konversation atm
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-03
<LaserJock> anybody have a fresh Jaunty VM laying around?
<LaserJock> I need somebody to install gcompris (a bit of a download) and see if it segfaults
<hggdh> server or desktop?
<LaserJock> desktop
<hggdh> sorry... only desktop I have is the real mccoy
<LaserJock> well, that'd work to if you wouldn't mind
<hggdh> k
<LaserJock> it just seems like I'm the only one not experiencing this bug
<hggdh> from the standard repos?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> just install gcompris
<hggdh> just gcompris, -data *-sound?
<LaserJock> and then run gcompris from a terminal
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> and all I need is if it segfaults or not at startup
<hggdh> just 45M download, should take a few seconds
 * andol also does an apt-get install gcompris...
<andol> If the computer crashes, I'll take it as a sign of it being bed time :)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> k, will run now
<hggdh> no sigseg
<andol> LaserJock: For me gcompris starts without any problems. Anything you want me to test inside the application?
<LaserJock> hggdh: oh, I need to know if you have python-numeric installed
<LaserJock> andol: same for you ^^
<hggdh> LaserJock, it is installed
<LaserJock> hggdh: hmmpf
<hggdh> heh
<LaserJock> the segfault is supposed to happen when python-numeric is *not* installed
<hggdh> ah, OK. Let me see if I can take it out
<andol> LaserJock: no python-numeric for me.
 * andol is running i386, if that matters.
<hggdh> er, my default is python3
<hggdh> coredump, Laserjock. Running on amd64
<LaserJock> ohhhhh
<LaserJock> how interesting
<LaserJock> and all you did was remove python-numeric?
<hggdh> Exception ImportError: 'No module named Numeric' in 'garbage collection' ignored
<hggdh> Fatal Python error: unexpected exception during garbage collection
<hggdh> Aborted (core dumped)
<hggdh> yes
<LaserJock> ok, yeah, that's the right error
<LaserJock> ok, well I'm i386 too
<hggdh> so garbage-collection needs -numeric
<LaserJock> I have no idea why this would be arch-dependent
<hggdh> on amd64??
<hggdh> that is really weird
<hggdh> so... let me reinstall -numeric and try again, just to be sure
<LaserJock> k
<porthose> LaserJock: I'm on i386 and I get  the same error as hggdh no numeric module
<LaserJock> oh great
<LaserJock> thanks for blowing my theory out of the water :-0
<hggdh> yay, with -numeric no error
<hggdh> LaserJock, definitely needs -numeric here
<LaserJock> ok, so hggdh and porthose get core dump, andol and I don't
<hggdh> my default python is 2.6.2
<LaserJock> same here
<hggdh> now this is even more misterious
<LaserJock> what's strange is
<LaserJock> I can go to the gcompris module that's bailing
<LaserJock> and if I try to load the module it'll bail
<LaserJock> but that doesn't seem to affect gcompris starting
<hggdh> out of curiosity, let me remove python3
<hggdh> nah, coredumped also. So it has nothing to do with having python3 installed
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if its python or not
<LaserJock> or perhaps it's higher in gcompris
<LaserJock> the problem is that we both can't load the same module
<LaserJock> it's just that for me that doesn't stop gcompris from starting
<LaserJock> but for you it causes a core dump
<hggdh> some sort of python setting? Global?
<porthose> LaserJock: http://pastebin.com/d74012473
<james_w> where does it load Numeric in that module?
<james_w> is it conditional?
<LaserJock> it's not conditional
<LaserJock> it's in /usr/share/gcompris/python/DTW/dtw.py
<LaserJock> just does a straight, from Numeric import *
<james_w> can you pastebin the file please?
<LaserJock> james_w: http://pastebin.com/d26486bf3
<james_w> nothing obvious there
<james_w> why's it trying to load this module at garbage collection time?
<james_w> doesn't look to be anything in there you would want to use
<james_w> it may be that garbage collection and loading this module just collide due to something weird this package does, but I wouldn't expect it to always be the same place that it dies
<LaserJock> james_w: yeah, I've got about 6 people who get the same exact error
<LaserJock> well poo
<LaserJock> I don't know why this is happening
<LaserJock> and unfortunately it's happening to upstream and he's not so happy that it's happening in a stable release
<micahg> Does Hardy have apport as a service in it?
<LaserJock> micahg: yes, but you might have to enable it
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so I can tell someone /etc/init.d/apport start?
<LaserJock> micahg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How%20to%20enable%20apport
<micahg> LaserJock: thanks, that's what I needed
<jklowden> Is this a good place to ask where and how I should report what I think is a WUBI bug?
<pace_t_zulu> jklowden: you found the right place
<hggdh> jklowden, see the title of the channel ;-)
<pace_t_zulu> are you familiar w/ http://www.launchpad.net ?
<pace_t_zulu> jklowden: are you familiar w/ http://www.launchpad.net
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: we have another shoot and run
<jklowden> I haven't been to launchpad.net.  I found a couple of related messages on ubuntuforums.org, and a message <somewhere> saying it's "better" to report bugs directly, or something.
<jklowden> The deal is that wubi-9.04-rev128.log contained misleading messages about permission being denied.  In fact the problem was a read(2) error; the CD was borked.
<hggdh> heh
<pace_t_zulu> jklowden: http://www.launchpad.net is where bugs are reported, triaged, and fixed
<pace_t_zulu> !launchpad
<ubot4`> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<hggdh> jklowden, indeed, if there is no bug opened on a problem, this problem will have a good chance of keeping on bothering others
<jklowden> OK, no problem, thanks.  I just checked.  "wubi permission denied" turned up nothing.  I started to register.  Would you happen to know what address I should add to my greylist filter?  I don't see any mail from "launchpad".
<jklowden> bounces@canonical.com, perhaps?
<hggdh> jklowden, give me a min
<hggdh> hum. It will be a bit more difficult... each email that comes from your bug will carry the email address of the commenter
<hggdh> but -- the reply-to field will have an email address ending on '@bugs.launchpad.net'
<jklowden> (That's OK.  The greylister just requires the sending SMTP engine to behave itself.  It will slow things down a bit, that's all.)
<micahg> Can someone set bug 355476 to wishlist?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 355476 in firefox "32-bit firefox should be included in AMD64 (x86-64) distribution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355476
<hggdh> micahg, ugh
<micahg> ugh?
<micahg> I don't like it either
<hggdh> yeah
<micahg> but, rather I figure everyone's entitled to make their requests, right?
<hggdh> I agree
<hggdh> done
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> I already commented that the discussion should happen on brainstorm.ubuntu
<micahg> oh, here's what I was going to ask
<hggdh> but it is a horrible idea... even though nsplugin suck
<micahg> why aren't swfdec, gnash, and flashplayer marked as conflicts with each other?
<hggdh> yes, I saw the brainstorm suggestion. Good move
<micahg> I just followed the triage response list :)
 * hggdh knows
<micahg> take a look at bug 360681
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 360681 in firefox "after firefox upgrade flash does not work untill   flashplugin-nonfree . [ubuntu 8.10] firefox flash hangs swfdec_video_decoder_errorv no suitable decoder for video codec 7 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360681
<hggdh> do you run intrepid?
<micahg> not anymroe
<hggdh> same here
<micahg> what were you going to have mem check?
<micahg> *me
<micahg> I'm gonna mark the bug as user fixed, but, it begs the question
<hggdh> no, it does not seem to be a fix
<hggdh> it is a bypass
<micahg> what was the original problem though?
<hggdh> after upgrade of ff, no more flash
<micahg> why would flash need to be reinstalled after a ff update?
<micahg> or is that the question?
<hggdh> that's the reporter's experience
<micahg> ok
<micahg> tthis is what i've been posting if the user solves the problem with an update: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change
<micahg> is that not correct in this case?
<hggdh> hold on
<hggdh> this would be the wrong response, I am afraid
<micahg> ok
<micahg> can you explain please, I'd love to know why
<hggdh> the bug was not resolved after an upgrade, the bug *appeared* after an updgrade
<hggdh> it the upgrade that caused the user problem
<hggdh> and s/he had to reinstall nsplugin-nonfree
<micahg> yes, but we don't know if it was a problem with flash or a conflict with swfdec and flash
<hggdh> indeed, we do not know
<hggdh> this is a reason to keep it open
<hggdh> so if we could reproduce, it would help
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> which brings me back to my original question
<hggdh> (although methinks if this was to be a critical issue, we would have some dups)
<micahg> is there a reason why flash, gnash, and swfdec aren't marked as conflicts?
<micahg> also, I've been moving stuff from firefox to firefox-3.0 as the source since ff3 is not categorized in launchpad under firefox, is this correct?
<hggdh> I do not know. asac is the master on ff
<micahg> for which question?
<micahg> should I ask?
<micahg> or both?
<hggdh> if it was an apport-generated bug, it should carry the correct pacakge
<micahg> they usually aren't
<micahg> the ones I've been dealing with anyways
<micahg> I've been trying to go through untouched ff and ff3 bugs
<micahg> There are over 700 in both sources
<hggdh> on my system /usr/bin/firefox is a soft link to firefox-3.0, which is a soft link to /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.10/firefox.sh
<micahg> if you look at the versions for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox
<micahg> and then this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0
<hggdh> micahg, notice that most of the new bugs are under ff-3.0
<micahg> yep :)
<micahg> that's why I would think to move the ff3 busg out of the firefox soure
<micahg> source
<hggdh> but older Ubuntus will still have the ffox 2.x
<micahg> yep
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> OK, I think now I get it: you are moving ff-3.0 bugs off ffox
<micahg> yep
<hggdh> good
<micahg> but only if I have something else to comment, like an upgrade request or more info or something
<micahg> I'm trying not to make noise for those people that are already flooded
<hggdh> :-)
<micahg> :)
<micahg> should I ping asac for my flash questions?
<hggdh> well, he is the master of ffox
<micahg> should I ping him in here or in private?
<hggdh> micahg, you already pinged him (the moment you typed his nick)
<micahg> ah
<micahg> cool
<hggdh> this is why, when you are talking about someone (but do not want to, er, call), you mistype the nick, or use the name
<micahg> i thought it only pinged the person if you prefixed the line with the name and a colon
<hggdh> no, it is anywhere in the line, micahg
<micahg> ok
<micahg> can you type tha
<micahg> oops
<hggdh> ?
<micahg> I was going to ask if you can type again so I can check
<hggdh> type what. micahg ?
<hggdh> heh
<micahg> yep
<micahg> ok
<micahg> good to know :)
<hggdh> yes, it is. It is also good to keep that in mind so not to keep pinging people unnecessarily
<micahg> ok
<micahg> will keep in mind
<micahg> i think I asked this before, but wasn't clear o the answer
<hggdh> no prob
<micahg> if someone asks a question about an outdated ubuntu version, what d you do?
<micahg> bug 371030
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 371030 in firefox "very slow to sign in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371030
<micahg> it's for feisty
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> we do not have a stock response for obsolete versions...
<micahg> Should I suggest that the user upgrade to Hardy or later?
<hggdh> you can point the reporter to answers.launchpad.net ("cannot log in" really does not sound like not a ffox bug), and warn that this version of Ubuntu is no longer supported (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases)
<hggdh> or the forums
<hggdh> and suggest to upgrade, yes
<micahg> Should I mark it invalid or incomplete?
<hggdh> give the explanation, and transform it into a question
<hggdh> (which will invalidate the bug automagically)
<micahg> So, I should use the support request text with a mention of support ended for feisty
<micahg> ?
<hggdh> yes
<micahg> sone
<micahg> done
<micahg> btw
<micahg> ff3.0 has 666 new bugs in it :)
<hggdh> well, yes, there were some issues with it
<hggdh> (and you are not counting the dups)
<micahg> I was referring to the count, not the amount
<micahg> 666 has some negative connotations
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> heh. Not being christian, I forget about this ...
<micahg> i'm not either
<micahg> but I thought it was interesting
<micahg> and I just ruined it...
<hggdh> what, you opened a new one?
<micahg> no, converted one to a question :)
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> well, we just wait a bit, and a new bug should pop in
<hggdh> g'night micahg. Time to pack in
<micahg> night hggdh
<micahg> I'm going to bed soonm mysql
<micahg> oops
<micahg> mysqlf
<micahg> myself
<micahg> bug 244529 shoudl be wishlist or question?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 244529 in firefox-3.0 "Let Firefox open .log files inside the browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244529
<YoBoY> good morning
<micahg> good morning
<micahg> YoBoY: could you answer my question?
<YoBoY> give me some time ^^
<micahg> ok
<YoBoY> the use of the ~/.mime.types is the way firefox work (it's in the about:config) so i think this is a question
<YoBoY> micahg: ↑
<micahg> ok
<micahg> i was going to link here
<micahg> http://kb.mozillazine.org/File_types_and_download_actions
<micahg> after converting to a Q
<YoBoY> ok
<YoBoY> new bug 371127 if someone can confirm :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 371127 in firefox-3.0 "Strange URL in pfs.datasource.url field on the about:config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371127
<micahg> confirmed
<YoBoY> tanks
<micahg> I'm trying to get the new ff3.0 bugs under 650 again
<YoBoY> goog eye ^^
<YoBoY> good
<YoBoY> i haven't see the other link :p
<micahg> I used the filter :D
<YoBoY> yes i found the first with the mime keyword ^^"
<micahg> can I get someone to mark bug 242265 as wishlist?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 242265 in thunderbird "This is not a bug " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242265
<micahg> oops
<micahg> nevermind
<micahg> I'll do this another night
<arteek> Hi, could somebody help me to resolve my doubts concerning proper way to triage a bug?
<arteek> I have a following bug report 364444 that in fact is not a bug report but rather question.
<arteek> In the same time user filled questin on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/68291 that is the same as above bug report
<arteek> What should I do with the original bug report. The question as already solved.
<arteek> s/as/is
<YoBoY> bug 364444
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 364444 in ubuntu-docs "problem with netgear WG311v3 wireless card" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364444
<YoBoY> arteek: seem the correct procedure, the question exist, so no need to convert, invalidate is a good choice
<arteek> YoBoY: I already did it. I read once again a wiki and found answer, so I'm sorry for a question;-)
<YoBoY> i know you already did it, i juste confirmed it's a good choice :p
<arteek> YoBoY: Oh yes, sorry. Thanks anyway for your confirmation.
<YoBoY> no problem, tanks to your work
<arteek> YoBoY: one question: does it possible to assign bug to existing question. This question had answer and been solved but if the question would be still open what with such case I sould do?
<YoBoY> don't know, never tested, wait, i give it a try on staging
<arteek> ok
<YoBoY> the bug and the question are already linked :]
<YoBoY> by the way, when you are on a question, you can link it to a bug, it's an option on the right menu
<arteek> Yes I see, but of course I still have to marking bug as invalid?
<arteek> In this case?
<YoBoY> yes
<arteek> ok, I think this procedure should be add to the wiki.
<YoBoY> yes, should appear somewhere
<YoBoY> you can ask on the ML
<arteek> I will, thank you for your help:-)
<askand> regarding the Jaunty freezes, is there a mainbug on this yet?
<askand> To clarify I mean bug 355155 for example
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 355155 in linux "Computer hard locks randomly with ubuntu jaunty" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355155
<thekorn>  /! sudo apt-get install me-tv
<thekorn> argh, sorry
<BUGabundo> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi BUGabundo
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: do you rellize that you are pretty much the only one that sent dents since yesterday it seems
<BUGabundo> no!
<BUGabundo> I get a lot from everyone else
<BUGabundo> and I wasn't online most of yesterday either
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: http://www.macno.org/denticator.php?user=bugabundo&weekchart=bar&daychart=bar
<BUGabundo> or http://www.macno.org/denticator.php?user=gnomefreak&weekchart=bar&daychart=bar
<BUGabundo> or even http://www.macno.org/denticator.php?user=asac&weekchart=bar&daychart=bar
<BUGabundo> humm OT ... sorry about that
 * BUGabundo needs to learn to see in which # talk is going on
<gnomefreak> :) thanks for links
<BUGabundo> np
<micahg> I just discovered that Realplayer has not  been supported officially in Ubuntu for 3 years
<micahg> but now there is Medibuntu
<BUGabundo> lol micahg
<micahg> can I go clear out all the bugs related to realplayer for current releases
<BUGabundo>  !medibuntu
<ubot4`> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<micahg> yes
<micahg> so here's what I did for one of them
<micahg> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/69735
<BUGabundo> micahg: looks good
<micahg> so, should I do it to the rest of the realplayer bugs for versions > dapper?
<BUGabundo> micahg: we don't have RealPlayer, its 3rd party and closed
<BUGabundo> its not *our* bug
<BUGabundo> if medibuntu works, great, if it doesn't, complain to Real!
<micahg> right, but there are plenty of issues in the bug tracker for Ubuntu
<micahg> I figured I could clear them out
<micahg> and that's exactly the point, it's not an ubuntu bug and shouldn't be in the bug tracker
<micahg> I'm just trying to get a semi official ok to go convert about 15-20 bugs to questions
<Hobbsee> micahg: don't think most people will be able to give you one, but go ahead - sounds reasonable
<BUGabundo> micahg: you can upstream all medibuntu bugs and mark the ones for ubuntu as invalid
<BUGabundo> MB is hosted on LP so its easy
<hggdh> micahg, https://launchpad.net/medibuntu/
<hggdh> micahg, the package should be medibuntu
<BUGabundo> hggdh: as I said, for all bugs just invalidate the ubuntu task and upstream it
<micahg> BUGabundo: the problem, is that they probably aren't bugs at all, but just using bad deb packages
<micahg> so, I don't want to clutter the Medibuntu bug tracker unnecessarily as I would hope that others wouldn't clutter ours, right?
<BUGabundo> humm if they are medibuntu packages, then they are bugs...
<micahg> that's why I figure convert to qeustion
<micahg> yes
<BUGabundo> of course it depends on what the user is stating
<micahg> but they don't have the medibuntu stuff installed
<micahg> yes
<BUGabundo> ah then its not a MB bug
<BUGabundo> LOL
<micahg> ok
<BUGabundo> yes question is a better action for those cases
<micahg> I'll go bug slaying...
<BUGabundo> always ask for apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<BUGabundo> and you will see the source...
<BUGabundo> if its not archive, most prob its not either our or MB bug
<BUGabundo> just someone who got a deb or source from somewhre (even not from real site, but some forum/blog)
<micahg> yep, but since we don't even support realplayer anymore, I'm just going to refer them to medibuntu
<micahg> there's no point going back and forth and cluttering up people's inboxes who are watching the answer tracker/bug tracker
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> but see what they have and how they got it
<BUGabundo> they should be removing and purging old stuff
<micahg> even though it's not supported I should do this?
<BUGabundo> doesn't hurt, does it?
<micahg> well, it's back and forth that might be unnecessary
<micahg> if they add the medibuntu repo and upgrade
<BUGabundo> if ppl really want the mediubuntu one, and have some other source, it's a good, clean way to get it working
<micahg> well, the thing is, if I'm replying to medibuntu issues in ubuntu, I can';t triage ubuntu things in ubuntu'
<micahg> I agree with you in principle though
<micahg> but the ubuntu backlog is large right now, no?
<BUGabundo> hum having that on Answers isn't that bad
<BUGabundo> micahg: bugs backlog? large? no!!!!
<hggdh> what backlog? ;-)
<BUGabundo> last time I heard some one making stats on it, if LP was closed for new bugs, it would take 5 years to triage all opened bugs
<BUGabundo> and that was last year
<BUGabundo> although bug jams seems to help A LOT
<micahg> I've been trying to do about 10 a night, more info or convert to question
<micahg> I'm not able to actually patch stuff yet
<BUGabundo> micahg: np
<BUGabundo> all your work is good... anyone can/should happened doing what one does best
<micahg> yeah, I've only had positive feedback in here and from the users
<BUGabundo> micahg: eheh great
<micahg> bug 367103, I'm tempted to convert to question because user seems confused
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 367103 in ubuntu "no audio on streaming radio sites" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367103
<micahg> I've got to run out for a while, but if someone can answer ^^^^ when they get a chance, I'll check back later
<BUGabundo> micahg: let me read it
<BUGabundo> micahg: sound like either an audio bug, or codec one
<BUGabundo> should ask for apport info on both
<hggdh> realplayer?
<BUGabundo> who knows
<BUGabundo> user doesn't mention the origin of the stream
<micahg> I was oging to ask which site first so we can determine which plugin has the trouble
<BUGabundo> ok
<micahg> but I should keep it in the bug tracker for the moment?
<BUGabundo> sure
<hggdh> yes
<BUGabundo> it may end being an audio bug
<BUGabundo> but my suspistion goes with user error, or codec not installed
<BUGabundo> any one interessed http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19607/ ?
<BUGabundo> brb rebboting to Karmic Koala 9.10 pre-alpha
<dyfet> I like the foundation behind the idea...of improving upstream communication
<micahg> does brainstorm use the same logis launchpad?n a
<hggdh> micahg, I do not know, never been there
<micahg> ok, nevermind, I jsut created an account
<elena09> good evening
<micahg> can someone mark 318359 as wishlist
<micahg> oops
<micahg> bug 318359
<ubot4`> micahg: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<BUGabundo> hey elena09 good to see you back, and that we didn't scare you too much
 * BUGabundo kicks ubot4` and LP timeouts
<BUGabundo> bug 318359
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 318359 in firefox "' - Mozilla Firefox' always appended to window title" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318359
 * BUGabundo when all other means fails, try to kick it!
<micahg> what do you mark upstream, non-ubuntu issues?
<micahg> actually
<micahg> scratch that
<micahg> it is an ubuntu issue
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> micahg: how long have you been doing triage?
<micahg> uh oh :)
<micahg> ummm, about 2 weeks maybe
<micahg> what did I do?
<BUGabundo> micahg: oh nothing bad AFAIK
<BUGabundo> just asking...
<micahg> actually
<micahg> only about a week :)
<micahg> I thought I messed up on bug 318359
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 318359 in firefox "' - Mozilla Firefox' always appended to window title" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318359
<BUGabundo> micahg: maybe you could apply for bug control in a month or so
<micahg> ok
<micahg> cool
<micahg> does 5 a day mean you have to do 5 a day or can you average 35 a week?
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: ping ^^^^^^^^^^
<micahg> BUGabundo: can you wishlist 318359?
<BUGabundo> micahg: what did you do with that bug? seems fine, its an upstream bug, where the user can track it on LP too
<micahg> yes, I added the upstream
<BUGabundo> looks good
<BUGabundo> but upstream will surelly mark it as won't fix
<BUGabundo> they like the PUB lol
<micahg> but, I wanted to add a note to go to brainstorm to discuss removing the browser branding
<BUGabundo> micahg: and no, I can't change bugs prio. I'm not (yet??) on bug control team
<BUGabundo> micahg: again, this is not an Ubuntu bug, but an upstream one
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<micahg> well, for the moment it is in upstream control
<BUGabundo> and Mozilla is not quite good at accepting deltas from distros while mantainig the Branding
<micahg> but, user wants epiphany behaviour which has no branding at all
<micahg> which would be up to ubuntu if the upstream bug was taken care of
<micahg> hggdh: can you wishlist one for me?
<hggdh> which one?
<micahg> bug 318359
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 318359 in firefox "' - Mozilla Firefox' always appended to window title" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318359
<BUGabundo> micahg: if Mozilla actually did that (which they won't, I think) then ubuntu would have the change too
<hggdh> micahg, whish-listed
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> BUGabundo: yes, but the upstream request is only for customiatio
<hggdh> BUGabundo, there is an upstream bug on that... so we let mozilla figure it out
<micahg> ubuntu would then have the option for epiphany behaviour or not
<hggdh> customisation also means taking out
<micahg> which couuld be discussed on bainstorm
<micahg> *brainstorm
<hggdh> barnstorm?
<BUGabundo> barkstorm
<BUGabundo> ;)
<hggdh> :-D
<micahg> I was wonderign what qualifies as triaged?
<micahg> ah
<micahg> you are member of Ubuntu Bug Control and made the call
<micahg> hggdh: I'm assuming I should place the proper comments for the user still?
<BUGabundo> micahg: AFAICT "triage" is to go around bugs and trying to improve them so that the Dev as a GOOD bug report
<hggdh> micahg, what proper comments?
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/163627/
<BUGabundo> micahg: yeah, feed back is always a good thing
<hggdh> hold on
<BUGabundo> humm LP can also fetch info from Mozilla bugzilla
<hggdh> micahg, yes, please do it
<BUGabundo> and there are a couple of typos in there
<micahg> also, how long does ubuntu pastebin last?
<hggdh> would say a few days
<micahg> BUGabundo: typos in my text?
<BUGabundo> "http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ where "
<BUGabundo> I would go with "Brainstorm (URL HERE) is where...."
<BUGabundo> oh wait
<BUGabundo> its a two line sentence
<BUGabundo> sorry about that
<hggdh> heh
<micahg> I shouldn't have discussed in there twice
<micahg> BUGabundo: LP updated 10 minutes ago
<micahg> It's cool that launchpad tells you if other bugs point to the same upstream bug
<BUGabundo> does it?
<BUGabundo> dind know that
<BUGabundo> micahg: do you have an example?
<micahg> well, I set the upstream on bug 330449
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 330449 in firefox "about: screen shows the wrong version number (dup-of: 194894)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330449
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 194894 in firefox "[MASTER] Firefox reports "version 1.9b3" in "about:"" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194894
<micahg> and it told me 2 other bugs had it set
<micahg> Q about bug 365143
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 365143 in firefox "Firefox should embed PDF's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365143
<micahg> it's already possible
<micahg> but, maybe user is asking if it shoudl be default?
<micahg> I was going to convert to question
<micahg> I could convert to question and still comment about brainstorm
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> you do love questions and BS lol
<micahg> well, I want to clear out the bug tracker
<micahg> * try to
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> great work!
<micahg> so, q + bs?
<micahg> or wishlist + bs?
<micahg> actually, there's already a blueprint in launchpad for it
<micahg> but it's 2.5 years old
<BUGabundo> for what?
<micahg> embedded pdfs in FF
<BUGabundo> oh
<micahg> I did Q + BS
<micahg> asac ping
<micahg> I'm wondering if bug 297369 is by design
<ubot4`> micahg: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
 * micahg kicks ubot4`
<micahg> bug 297369
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 297369 in firefox-3.0 "About:config edit var" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297369
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<BUGabundo> micahg: you already learn how that works!!!! by kicking the bot1
<BUGabundo> :))))))
<micahg> I'm a quick study
<BUGabundo> quick *learner* you mean micahg
<hggdh> micahg, not sure. Let's try it
<micahg> try to modify it?
<micahg> the useragentswitch plugin is the easy way to do it
<hggdh> yes. (Although I am on 9.04, and the reporter on 8.04)
<micahg> but i'm just want to know if it resets by design
<micahg> I think it does
<micahg> because there is an override value in there
<micahg> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_FAQs_:_About:config_Entries#General..2A
<micahg> hggdh: wondering if I should convert to Q and refer to useragenswitch plugin
<hggdh> I think it is a good idea, mostly because there is already a plugin to do that
<micahg> ok
<micahg> ahhh...bugs are addictive...
<BUGabundo> are they?
<hggdh> they are. They are addictive and multiplicative, have closure, but are uncountable
<BUGabundo> eheh
<hggdh> but... they are not abelian
<Rocket2DMn> hey guys, bug 129223 has some dups marked by apport, but no trace
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 129223 in willowng "willowng crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129223
<Rocket2DMn> what would you like to do with it
<BUGabundo> Rocket2DMn: doesn't LP remove traces when it autodupes bugs?
<Rocket2DMn> BUGabundo, yes, but its strange b/c the parent bug doesnt have a trace
<micahg> bug 259365
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 259365 in firefox-3.0 "Please update Firefox 3 Thai locale from CVS" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259365
<micahg> fix was released by mozilla, and got into ubuntu
<micahg> DO I mark Fix Released even though no upstream bug islsited?
<BUGabundo> micahg: is it in the repos? if so, sure, if not Fix Commited
<micahg> yep
<micahg> ok, so I had a bug that I converted to a Q, I just found a dup that
<micahg> s a little more descriptive
<micahg> but still should become a Q
<micahg> nevermind
<micahg> How do I check if a certain language version of FF is in ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> micahg: translation ?
<micahg> it's not under that tab
<micahg> BUGabundo: it appears to be there
<micahg> but it's hard to find
<micahg> i had to use google :(
<savvas> micahg: dpkg -L language-pack-xx-base | grep firefox
<savvas> where "xx" is the code of the language you want
<micahg> what if I donm't have it installed
<savvas> i might be wrong though
<savvas> from what I see, they're like extensions
<savvas> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-el@firefox-3.0.ubuntu.com
<savvas> micahg: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=language-pack-
<savvas> you select a release and under "Files" there's a link [list of files]
<micahg> ok
<micahg> What I was looking for isn't there
<micahg> so it didn't make it in yet
<virtuald> i'm trying to find a bug report about xorg on radeon crashing when the screen saver is running, does anyone know about it?
<virtuald> on jaunty
<savvas> micahg: which language?
<savvas> it doesn't show all the language packages there unforunately
<savvas> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/language-pack-xx-base <- xx = your language code
<micahg> et
<Pici> I'm having issues similar to bug #345900, but I'm not sure what I should do to provide more information or fix..
<ubot4`> Pici: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<Pici> https://bugs.launchpad.net/pyglet/+bug/345900
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 345900 in ubuntu "opengl issues with ati FireGL card" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-03
<jbuncher_> can someone help me fix my plymouth splash on lucid?  Running on intel chipset, but booting from grub 1 installation
<mrnoun> Hey everyone. I am trying to build a package, before I modify it. I am trying to use debuild, is this the proper way?
<micahg> mrnoun: try #ubuntu-packaging
<mrnoun> okay thanks, ill probably be back when im trying to patch it
<cshong> Hello! Can someone help me? I need to know which package is related to my bug, so that I can make report.
<ddecator> cshong: have you tried this?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<cshong> Tried to look at that website. Even looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting still don't know which package related to the bug. Let me describe the problem now.
<ddecator> sure
<cshong> I purchased a new laptop (came with Windows 7) and installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. There is no eject button on my DVD drive, but there is a eject button on my keyboard to open the DVD drive. The button does work during BIOS boot screen and also work when using Windows 7. But, after I boot into Ubuntu, the button not working anymore in Ubuntu, still not working even if I try to restart to Windows. I have to turn off the laptop and turn on again to make the
<cshong> button working. This problem just after boot into Ubuntu.
<ddecator> i feel like i've seen that before. let me look on launchpad a sec
<cshong> Found one at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/569994
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 569994 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "eject hotkey fails to eject cd on gnome lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,New]
<ddecator> good find, i was only seeing one for mac laptops
<ddecator> s/one/ones
<ddecator> cshong: if that's what you're experiencing, then go ahead and mark that it's affecting you =)
<cshong> Marked. But, if I can know which package is related, may be I can just leave a comment here to tell the developers.
<cshong> So, no other possible ways to know which package?
<ddecator> sorry, i'm not familiar with bugs dealing with key-bindings. others more familiar with bugs in that area probably know, but this is a slow time for this channel. it's likely that the developers will know what package it should be assigned to
<cshong> I subscribed to the bug, and already run apport-collect command to send some information. Hope this can help the developers.
<cshong> I am going to leave this channel now. If anyone have anything to tell about the bug, please leave the comments on the bug web page. Thank you and have a nice day.
<ddecator> cshong: see you later
<Laibsch> I'd appreciate if somebody familiar with modems and dial-up (pon, gnome-ppp) took a look at bug 574192.  Would further information can I provide?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574192 in gnome-ppp (Ubuntu) "Japanese emobile-branded Huawei E220 (D26HW) fails to connect (regression from karmic) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574192
<BUGabundo_remote> Drive, drive! Drive your life one-way street!
<kermiac> hi BUGabundo_remote :)
<BUGabundo_remote> kermiac: ready for a new release or what?
<kermiac> another one? I'm still up to my neck in lucid installs hehe
<yofel> morning
<kermiac> howdy yofel :)
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: get on your Marks, get set, GOOOOO
<arand> So... I first ran tasksel and selected "virtual machine host" then ran it again, and now it's uninstalling my system as we speak, how amusing
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<arand> *ran it again, removing the virtual machine host selection...
<BUGabundo_remote> LOLOL
<BUGabundo_remote> next it will remove your phisical network card :)
<arand> Oh nice, it pretty much cut the system headless, /me is not amused
<yofel> it didn't remove grub?
<arand> yofel: no, but everything even remotely desktop-y, down to xserver-xorg
<arand> Dang! Even notify-send is gone, no irc-pings for me :(
<BUGabundo_remote> arand: $ sudo rm --no-preserve-root /
<arand> Might as well, I'm just trying to figure out if there is anything on here in need of saving before I reblast the backup image... Gah, it removed vim!
<arand> Hmm, what would I attach to the bug report apart from dpkg.log and a few well choosen swearwords?
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah
<arand> There: Bug #574287   /me is off to restore backups
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574287 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "tasksel uninstalled my system! (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<BUGabundo_remote> ahahaaha nice descriotion
<arand> WOuld someone care to bless Bug #574287 with some importance please? (suggestion high)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574287 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "tasksel uninstalled my system! (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<arand> For the apt tasks that are used by tasksel (e.g. virt-host^), is "tasksel" the correct package to report bugs against?
<arand> For the apt tasks that are used by tasksel (e.g. virt-host^), is "tasksel" the correct package to report bugs against?
<BUGabundo_remote> again?
<BUGabundo_remote> ehe
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: Well, I've actually narrowed down the (highly reproducable) cause quite neatly, just wanting to make sure the package is the correct one.
<arand> Since those tasks can equally be installed using " apt-get install taskname^ "
<cmeiklejohn> Hi there.
<BUGabundo_remote> hey cmeiklejohn
<cmeiklejohn> I was just wondering if someone could help me diagnose something.
<cmeiklejohn> I have a thinkpad edge, and the volume keys were working fine this morning.
<cmeiklejohn> And, have been for weeks.
<cmeiklejohn> But, all of a sudden they stopped working.
<cmeiklejohn> I've attempted to debug this with keymap, which registers events for the skipsong events, etc, but not for volume, or brightness.
<cmeiklejohn> Just wondering what the next step might be to further debug this.
<cmeiklejohn> NICE.
<cmeiklejohn> hahaha
<astraljava> cmeiklejohn: Care to explain what's so funny? Or is it something only you can see? ;)
<cmeiklejohn> Hahaha, oh nothing.
<RunePhilosof> https://help.ubuntu.com/ is not up-to-date
<RunePhilosof> it lists the current stable version as 9.10
<om26er> hmmm
<charlie-tca> Should have a bug filed for that
<RunePhilosof> where would I file a bug against the site https://help.ubuntu.com
<yofel> RunePhilosof: please read the bottom line on that page
<charlie-tca> According to the page: To report a problem, visit the bug page for Ubuntu Documentation
<RunePhilosof> great :)
<yofel> hggdh: as we both are looking at bug 88330 right now it seems, wasn't patch not supposed to be used for debdiffs?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 88330 in wifi-radar (Debian) (and 1 other project) "[apport] wifi-radar crashed with AttributeError in <module>() (affects: 6) (dups: 3) (heat: 53)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/88330
<yofel> meh, it would be nice if the retracer could set bugs to confirmed once a crash gets a duplicate
<hggdh> yofel: indeed, my bad
 * hggdh is cross-eyed now
<yofel> heh
<hggdh> yofel: I am not even sure the patch still applies, old version targeted
<micahg> yofel: I would suggest filing a Malone bug for when a bug that's NEW gets a duplicate, it moves to confirmed
<hggdh> \+1
<hggdh> good idea
 * micahg thought there was one
<yofel> hggdh: erm... bug 231297: we just seem to be getting in our ways today :P
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 231297 in wifi-radar (Ubuntu) "wifi-radar crashed with [line 47] in _read() (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231297
<yofel> mark it as a dup of bug 353456 maybe?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 353456 in wifi-radar (Ubuntu) "wifi-radar crashed with [line 18] in _read() (affects: 33) (heat: 212)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353456
<hggdh> yofel: heh. I will stop (am tired, no matter what). Yes, I think so.
<yofel> Ok, I'll do it then
<hggdh> yofel: it would be something to find out where the bad line came from... but I doubt we will be able to
<yofel> indeed, but for now I would rather fix wifi-radar so that it doesn't crash but rather gives a sane error message instead
<hggdh> it should be simple, just add an exception handler for this. But how will you know what was wrong?
<yofel> true
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-04
<remixme> Hi people, Im not sure whether this is a bug or not, so here it goes. Since Friday Ive tried to install lucid and the update/upgrade manager gets stuck in "calculating changes" after that, this appears:
<remixme> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<remixme> The package 'ubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.
<remixme>  This can be caused by:
<remixme>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<remixme>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<remixme>  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<remixme> If none of this applies, then please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bug report.
<micahg> !pastebin > remixme
<ubot4> remixme, please see my private message
<soundconjurer> Massive Bug when booting ubuntu live cd or post install. It comes to a dead halt upon boot after the splash screen crashes. nomodeset in combintion with noacpi and various other settings are working.
<arand> soundconjurer: Do report a bug if there aren't one already ;) "ubuntu-bug plymouth" and make sure to check for duplicates
<soundconjurer> No fixes?
<arand> It's a somewhat generic problem, random guess is #
<arand> Bug #553745
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 553745 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in ply_event_loop_process_pending_events() (affects: 332) (dups: 59) (heat: 1828)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553745
<arand> But I don't read that that one stops booting...
<ekilfoil> i need assistance with proper bug report etiquette.   There is a bug in Ubuntu 10.04 caused by a problem in xorg 1.7.  The problem is specifically within the new xinput2 system.  Is it proper to file a bug against Ubuntu and let the ubuntu bug team send it upstream or should i file it directly against xorg?
<ekilfoil> Also, I am not experiencing the bug.  I am the developer of a piece of software and users are reporting the bug to me.  My users, however, do not understand the technical details of the problem in order to explain it.  Should I file the bug or should I ask my Ubuntu users to file it directly?
<ekilfoil> (it is hardware related and I don't have the hardware that is causing the problem)
<ddecator> the report can be made against the xorg package. as for who should report it; if you know the cause, then you can report it, but if not it would help if someone experiencing it could report it so they can possibly provide debugging info from their system
<mrand> ekilfoil: I'd say that if you know the technical issues and can carry on a conversation about it, working directly with upstream might result it in getting fixed faster (i.e., if there isn't a bug open already).  If your users would like to open a bug with ubuntu (using ubuntu-bug <package_name> if possible), the would be nice as well.
<ekilfoil> "the report can be made against the xorg package"  <-- you mean in launchpad?
<arand> ekilfoil: the "ubuntu-bug packagename" or "apport-collect bug#" command is convenient to gather data in an automatic way, for a start at least
<ddecator> ekilfoil: yes, that's what i meant
<ekilfoil> ok thanks for the info
<phillipsjk> I want to report a bug that is not program-specific due to Ubuntu policy, and after some discussion with maco decied just to add a comment to "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/ExecutableBit/comments" hinting at the problem. (Wine refuses to execute files on CD-ROMs, mount does not appear to support umask for iso9660)
<BUGabundo_remote> all HAIL the mighty Summer... oh wait!
<vish> yay ~o~  lp read-only!
 * arand wishes for ppa-stats this time around
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> naaaa
<Damascene> if disabling touchpad while typing is not working. which package should I report?
<vish> Damascene: xorg-something-synaptic
<vish> Damascene: ah got it .. xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Damascene> thanks. I think it's better if someone else could test it before I report
<persia> Anyone bored?  We're having a Patch Day in #ubuntu-reviewers, and would welcome more hands.
<persia> Err, #ubuntu-reviews
<Damascene> hi persia could I help with something?
<persia> Sure.  Come by #ubuntu-reviews, read the /topic, and dig in.
<Damascene> persia, you didn't say that I need to be in the bug squad or that I should learn how to make deb files
<persia> Damascene: I presume you're in bugsquad because you hang out in here, and work on bugs: my apologies for the incorrect assumption.  it's helpful to know how to make .deb files, but not required for every patch.
<Damascene> ok thanks
<User123> Hi, I'm having a potential bug with "screen - the screen manager". Can anybody assist with this?
<Damascene> User123, what kind of assistant do you want?
<User123> I would like to know how to get more info about the problem (i haven't found any google post on it) and then if it is really a bug, I'd like to log it.
<Damascene> User123, what is the problem?
<User123> The problem is as follows: I start a screen session on my machine. Run a lengthy java program in the session. Disconnect from the session (but not terminating it while the java program runs). Then I reconnect at a later point to discover that somehow screen (and byobu also) must have forgotten the current working directory. For example, the java program terminates (crashes) when trying to write a file that exists. Also, when running ant again,
<User123> ant is unable to find the buildfile that is located in the same directory I'm currently working in.
<User123> This problem also does not happen every time, but often enough to cause me headaches.
<Damascene> User123, could you please join #screen
<User123> ok, thanks. Didn't know there was such a channel.
<Damascene> I've but your bug in pastebin so you don't need to say it again
<Damascene> http://pastebin.org/201041
<User123> ok thanks.
<PratterFak> anyone here?
<PratterFak> Buehler?
<User123> I get the message #screen :Cannot send to channel when trying to send a message in channel #screen
<User123> any help?
<mrand> User123: random idea: maybe you have to register your nick?  /msg NickServ help
<User123> thanks for the tip
<persia> Could someone please review bug #575211: I believe it to be Triaged/Wishlist but don't like to triage my own bugs.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575211 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "Indicator-session would benefit from an "Inhibit Screensaver" option (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575211
<thekorn> good idea
<seb128> persia, it seems not common enough to justify an extra menu entry
<seb128> usually users are on the computer or not
<seb128> you don't often watch the screen for a while without touching the mouse or keyboard
<seb128> or when you do that's because you do a presentation or play a video
<thekorn> what about someone watching a movie?
<seb128> which already do inhibit the screensaver for you
<thekorn> ah ok
<seb128> thekorn, totem inhibit the screensaver for you
<persia> seb128: I do it every day, actually, which is why I filed the bug.
<seb128> right
<seb128> but you are one person
<seb128> it looks like an option which would benefit 0.1% of users
<persia> I guess.  I'm not sure the use case of watching a web page tracking a sporting event is that rare though.  I'm happy to have it wontfixed, but I'd rather it was at least mentioned upsteam.
<seb128> dxteam is sprinting this week so I guess they will not look at it now
<seb128> set it as wishlist and wait for them to read it
<seb128> we should identify the cases where the screensaver should not start
<seb128> i.e the browser should reset counter on refresh
<persia> seb128: I'd love to identify them generally: I'm just not sure it's easy for things like browsers or IRC clients, as I usually *do* want my screensaver to activate.  Thanks for setting to wishlist.
<persia> OOh, that's a good browser idea.  And it might make sense to build the inhibit/uninhibit function into the IRC clients.
<seb128> IRC seems a real special case
<seb128> I for one left IRC running for the day and I don't need screensaver to be inhibited while I'm at lunch
<seb128> those cases seem really corner cases one though and not worth adding yet another entry to the menu there
<seb128> there is already too many options in that menu, it's not easy to pick what you need in a second
<yofel> this should be fixed somewhere else anyway, I sometimes get a screensaver when following a meeting on irc, which is annoying, but your fix would be gnome-only
<mrand> seb128: I changed it to triaged.   If you think it would attract more of the right attention as new or something else, feel free to change.
<seb128> no that's ok
<DrKenobi> Hi! Anyone there?
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question. There are many here who will answer if they it.
<DrKenobi> Hello! I need to know if what is happening to me is a bug or its normal. My doubt is with the notifications that appear in the upper right corner. When I set the Visual Effects to NONE, and I put the pointer over the notification it disappear. But if I set the Visual Effects to NORMAL, when I put the pointer over the notification it doesn't disappear, it only turns blurry.
<yofel> DrKenobi: if you use gnome that's how it's supposed to be afaik
<DrKenobi> Ok, I use GNOME. Not a bug! Thank you!
<DrKenobi> Next question. I need to learn something. In 9.10 there was a problem with the notifications. A friend told me it was a bug in notify-osd. But without my friend, how could I know where the problem is? I read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage but i still dont know how to do it.
<charlie-tca> DrKenobi: sometimes it very hard to determine the correct package. That's when you ask here, and we try to help with it.
<DrKenobi> charlie-tca: ok, next time I will ask here. I asked because I want to learn. Thank you!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> I keep learning everyday, myself.
<yofel> hm, that would be nice to have on the page though, notify-osd was for gnome and xfce right?
<charlie-tca> I think so
<yofel> I'll  add it under 'Graphical Environment' then
<charlie-tca> Great! Aren't we still using it?
<yofel> actually it would be nice if someone could differentiate between all the indicator-* packages...
<charlesherdt> hello there
<charlesherdt> would appreciate some help to report a bug on the alternate installer with encryption
<charlesherdt> got a particular situation that triggers a bug here
<charlesherdt> trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 with full disk encryption on a disk that has a CentOS install on it
<charlesherdt> and the installer does not let me create the encrypted volume because of a swap partition from CentOS
<charlesherdt> even though I have set it not to be used
<trinikrono> hey good day all
<hggdh> g'day trinikrono
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-05
<djsmith> I've got a patch to fix (what I consider) a bug in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/ntp. What's the best channel for submitting/reviewing the patch?
<trinikrono> djsmith: i would have to guess #ubuntu-motu
<djsmith> trinikrono: Thanks. Headed there now.
<persia> Just a reminder, it's Patch Day. Anyone with some time to review patches and help get them in the right places is encouraged to stop by #ubuntu-reviews and help out.
<trinikrono> hi guys,i am trying to get rid of old bugs i have one bug 359298 he said it is working so i put it as fix released, is that ok?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 359298 in ubuntu "compose single-quote c give ç not c acute (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359298
<bbordwell> Is there someone here that knows alot about dbus?
<svz90> Hello; I would it be possible to me to ask a question here regarding triaging?
<bbordwell> svz90, yes this is the appropriate channel for that
<svz90> Great. I have two bugs that are clearly duplicates of each other, but they were reported against different packages (one in xscreensave and one in gnome-screensaver)
<svz90> I wanted to ask, should I just set one as primary, and add the other package to the first?
<bbordwell> svz90, can you post links?
<svz90> Certainly. Bug 1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/555343
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 555343 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Screensaver obscures password box (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<svz90> And the other:
<svz90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/+bug/569993
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 569993 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "[fglrx] GL screensaver obscures window to enter password when lock is enabled (affects: 2) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bbordwell> svz90, I could be wrong but I bet that gnome-screensaver calls upon xscreensaver to do its job. So the bug is realy only in xscreensaver. But I do not know the code so I am not sure
<persia> It doesn't.
<bbordwell> persia, thanks. So do you think they are just entirely seperate bugs or what?
<persia> More concretely, these are valid separate bugs.
<bbordwell> svz90, ^^
<persia> I think so.  That said, it may be that the screensaver *contents* have the bug, rather than the screensaver programs.
<svz90> Even if they have the exact same problem (only on the gl screensavers)?
<persia> It would be interesting to know *which* screensavers demonstrate the issue (or if it's all of them)
<bbordwell> svz90, sometimes the same symptom has more than one bug, sometimes the same bug has more than one symptom :)
<persia> svz90: Well, that's the tricky bit.  It might be that the bug is in screensaver-gl ot xscreensaver-gl-extra or rss-glx
 * bbordwell still looking for someone that knows alot about dbus
<persia> So it's interesting to know *which* screensavers.  If the same screensaver has the same issue regardless of the screensaver display program, than the bug is probably with the screensaver, rather than with the screensaver display program, in which these may be duplicates (but are not currently against the right package)
<svz90> persia: should I then request more information on the gnome bug - that one doesn't specify which experience the problem,
<persia> That seems a sensible place to start, yes.
<persia> The other good way to work the issue is to try to replicate yourself with each screensaver display program, and each screensaver, and build a list of cases where it is an issue.
<bbordwell> I belive this bug is ready to be marked as triaged, could a member of BC please do so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/pidgin/+bug/574933
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574933 in pidgin (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Tapping on the libnotify box several times causes a segmentation fault (affects: 2) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<svz90> persia: alright. I'll ask for more info, and will check if the problem occurs when using xscreensaver instead of gnome-screensaver. If it appears to be a gl screensaver issue, does it get filed separately, or against xscreensaver?
<svz90> there doesn't appear to be a separate package for xscreensaver-gl in launchpad.
<persia> It seems to be produced by the xscreensaver source package.
<persia> You can always check with `apt-cache show ${PACKAGE} | grep Source`.  If that returns nothing, the source is the same as the binary name.  If it returns something, then that's the source that produces that binary.
<persia> The key is to determine if the bug is in the screensaver *data* or the screensaver *display program*, as that helps determine if it's one or two bugs.
<persia> If it's in the *data*, you also want to check the rss-glx data to see if that also has the bug.
<svz90> Will do. Thanks for the help persia, bbordwell
<persia> Good luck, and thanks for helping out with triage.
<trinikrono> hey guys i was wondering what to do with a bug like this, change to question? bug 361442
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 361442 in ubuntu "Request for Repository Change 'korea' (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361442
<persia> trinikrono: I thought there used to be a special project for that sort of thing, but I can't find a reference now.  Try asking in #ubuntu-mirrors (but be prepared for a long delay: folks there aren't so active some times of day)
<trinikrono> well i put it out there
<trinikrono> but i was wondering what to do with the bug report itself, if to make into a question or what
<persia> I think it just needs to get set to a different project, or something.
<persia> And the mirror admins then can either act on it or not.
<persia> But we also use bugs for requests like this that require certain sorts of administrative action.
<trinikrono> well i asked in ubuntu mirrors and subscribed to the bug
<persia> That's abour all you can do now.  When someone (finally) gets back to you in #ubuntu-mirrors, or one of the mirror admins digs at the bug, you'll know you were successful.
<persia> Pick another bug and let that one stew for a bit.
<trinikrono> did you see the one i did earlier
<trinikrono> i just wanted someone to check it for me bug 359298. i set it to fix released
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 359298 in ubuntu "compose single-quote c give ç not c acute (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359298
 * persia looks
<persia> I'm not convinced the bug is fixed, but as the only person who ever reported it doesn't use GNOME anymore, and it works for them, the status is probably fine.
<trinikrono> :D well that works for me
<trinikrono> i am starting with the old bugs, then i will try the hard ones lol
<persia> Not a bad strategy :)
<trinikrono> bug 363474, should this be a question or a feature request?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 363474 in ubuntu "9.04 server install doesn't provide "static IP" or "DHCP with static IP" options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363474
<persia> trinikrono: I'd call that a question, yeah.  it's easy enough to configure it either by preseeding *or* by selecting "Go Back" after doing networking, and selecting "Configure Networking" manually.
<persia> My experience is further that if the DHCP temporary setup address passes a nameserver and default domain and the server name matches something on the nameserver, the static IP is automatically set based on the nameserver lookup.
<trinikrono> okie well i hit the convert to question response,
<trinikrono> and i am going to sleep. night all
<persia> Just a reminder, it's Patch Day. Anyone with some time to review patches and help get them in the right places is encouraged to stop by #ubuntu-reviews and help out.
<bbordwell> Is there anyone here that is very familiar with Dbus?
<persia> It's usually better to just ask the question.  If someone is, they'll answer.  If nobody is, you'll get the same response as if you ask what you've asked :)
<bbordwell> Okay, I have these two bugs that I think both come down to the same Dbus bug, but I do not know enough about it to know for sure of to file a useful report.
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-indicator/+bug/566877
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 566877 in evolution-indicator (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Disabling and Enabling "Evolution Indicator" plugin closes evolution (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Triaged]
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-libnotify/+bug/574933
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574933 in pidgin-libnotify (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Tapping on the libnotify box several times causes a segmentation fault (affects: 2) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bbordwell> In two separate apps that use plugins that use dbus, disabling the plugin and then enabling it crashes the program.
<bbordwell> So if anyone can help me decide to file a dbus bug or not, and also help me make the report useful I would appreciate it.
<bbordwell> On a seperate issue, I think this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/543892 should be marked as having an importance of medium. It was marked as low by my suggestion by a member of BC but the extent of the problem was larger than I originaly thought
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 543892 in brasero (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Brasero Fails to open using the -p argument (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 34)" [Low,Triaged]
<ddecator> ah, brasero...
<ddecator> so trying to burn a playlist seemingly won't work for many users?
<persia> I think upsteam is on 543892, and it doesn't matter what we set the importance to anymore.
<bbordwell> persia, No one upstream has looked at the bug since we nailed it down as a brasero bug and not a rhythmbox bug, about 3 weeks ago
<persia> Ah, OK.  Moving to Medium.  Please upstream the brasero task.
<bbordwell> persia, the linked upstream bug got reassinged to brasero, but the bug watcher seems not to have picked it up
<bbordwell> ah i got it
<bbordwell> ddecator, yep if you tell rhytmbox to burn a playlist it creates a brasero project, then sends 'brasero --project=<projectname>' which does absolutely nothing
<bbordwell> I have found 3 seperate problems that this bug causes, as shown in the description
<cshong_> Hello! I hope someone can make some changes to bug #569994 at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/569994 . Other people reported that the bug affect gnome-settings-daemon. But, I tested on Kubuntu and confirmed that the bug affect Kubuntu also.
<ubot4> cshong_: Bug 569994 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/569994 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 569994 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "eject hotkey fails to eject cd on gnome lucid (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Low,Triaged]
<cshong_> The bug 569994 also affect Kubuntu, so is it really related to gnome-settings-daemon?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 569994 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "eject hotkey fails to eject cd on gnome lucid (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569994
<bbordwell> !info gnome-settings-daemon
<ubot4> bbordwell: gnome-settings-daemon (source: gnome-settings-daemon): daemon handling the GNOME session settings. In component main, is extra. Version 2.30.0-0ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 280 kB, installed size 4088 kB
<cshong_> The 569994 bug also affect Kubuntu.
<persia> cshong_: I strongly suspect they are different bugs, as i don't believe that it's shared infrastructure that provides that eject.  I may be mistaken though.
<ddecator> i'm guessing that a bug being fixed in a trunk build of software available via PPA isn't enough to mark it as fix committed?
<persia> Not unless you're talking about the upstream task and the PPA is the PPA used by upstream for their testing :)
<ddecator> had a feeling, haha. there is a bug in ff 3.6.x that is fixed in 3.7, upstream said not to bother reporting upstream since they won't backport it, so not sure the best way to mark the bug
<ddecator> maybe just won't fix?
<aburch> ddecator: Keep the report open until 3.7 is in Ubuntu, then mark as Fix Released.  Also a comment that it is fixed upstream in 3.7 would be nice.
<ddecator> aburch: sure. i'm talking to a few others upstream to see how they want to handle it
<ddecator> aburch: but that seems like the best option at this point
<bbordwell> ddecator, To modify that a little, wait till 3.7 is out, then use this canned response: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed%20in%20Development%20release%20while%20still%20existing%20in%20a%20previous%20release
<bbordwell> as another idea
<ddecator> bbordwell: well if 3.7 becomes the default in maverick, then that's an option
<ddecator> hm, finally found an upstream report that fits. since it's fix released, is it even worth marking as "Also affects" or should i just point the user to the report?
<jpds> Is it fixed in Ubuntu?
<ddecator> jpds: it's not released in Ubuntu yet (the fix is in Firefox 3.7, and upsteam doesn't plan to backport it)
<BUGabundo_remote> I may be sick, but I'm unbreakable. \w/
<ddecator> hey BUGabundo_remote, hope you feel better
<BUGabundo_remote> still no +1 :(
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks ddecator
<jpds> ddecator: Then I, personally, would file an Ubuntu task and link it to track it's progress in Ubuntu.
<BUGabundo_remote> two Francesinhas and 20 min karting aint mixing :|
<ddecator> jpds: as in add it as an "Also affects project" even though it will just say Fix Released?
<jpds> ddecator: It's not fixed release in Ubuntu, it's confirmed.
<ddecator> jpds: right, but the upstream report will say fix released on the report
<jpds> Yep.
<ddecator> alright, i'll just add it
<jpds> [That's how I personally track fixes between projects FWIW].
<ddecator> jpds: so when you track fixes this way, do you generally mark the ubuntu report as triaged?
<jpds> ddecator: Yes.
<ddecator> jpds: fair enough, thanks =)
 * BUGabundo_remote lets try eating an apple and see if my stomach does throw it out again, like it did with last night dinner 
 * vish tickles BUGabundo_remote 's stomach ;p
<vish> om26er: could you try and test https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/35876 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 35876 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "'Downloading package information' and 'building dependency tree' progress dialogs request focus too often (affects: 12) (dups: 9) (heat: 192)" [Low,Incomplete]
<vish> om26er: test it with metacity [no visual effects] , this bug was actually fixed a long time ago
<om26er> vish, ok, on it
<om26er> vish, no does not exist with metacity
<vish> om26er: could you comment that on the bug , I can close it
<om26er> reproducable with compiz though.. commenting
<vish> om26er: yeah compiz is present, thats another bug
<vish> s/thats/there is
 * BUGabundo_remote vomits on vish hands
<BUGabundo_remote> oopss sorry about that
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: ;p missed me
<MrKanister> Hi there. Can someone please renew my Ubuntu Bug Control membership? Thanks in advance.
<eredien> Hi, I upgraded to Lucid Lynx a few days ago and am having trouble finding which package my error is in since the error comes before the boot splash screen, which was the only boot error listed in the finding package section on the wiki
<BUGabundo_remote> eredien: maybe plymouth ?
<hyperair> Just a reminder, it's Patch Day. Anyone with some time to review patches and help get them in the right places is encouraged to stop by #ubuntu-reviews and help out.
<nigelbabu> Just a reminder, it's Patch Day. Anyone with some time to review patches and help get them in the right places is encouraged to stop by  #ubuntu-reviews and help out.
<nigelbabu> We only have about 108 bugs more to be reviewed, help us make it ZERO!
<Laibsch> I'd like to bring bug 574192 a bit forward.  I wonder if that is a bug in gnome-ppp, one of the dialing libs (if there is such a thing) or in the kernel.  I kind of thing it may be the latter.  What module would it be, then?  I guess in case it's a kernel bug, it would be good to report it upstream.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574192 in gnome-ppp (Ubuntu) "Japanese E-mobile D26HW (carrier customized Huawei UMTS modem) fails to connect with gnome-ppp (regression from karmic) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574192
<Laibsch> the modem seems to be detected alright.  it doesn't seem to be able to make any kind of connection, though in lucid whereas that was possible in karmic
<connor6892> Hi, I've just confirmed my first bug, could someone a little more experienced please check everything's okay and it's headed for the right place?
<Damascene> hi,
<Damascene> is this a known bug: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<Damascene> it happens every time I connect a flash memory or external hard disk
<mrand> Damascene: I turned up http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175638, as well as a number of launchpad tickets, when I googled that error.
<Damascene> thanks :]
<Damascene> that was old report
<stefg> Hi, i have a problem/regression in lucid (x64). In araound 20% of boot attempts lucid will fail because it can't mount a lvm volume, seems to me like a timing problem. This happens during initrd, so i don't have anything in the logs or dmesg. It seems to me as a variation of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/527666. I'd really like to file a *useful* bug report, but...
<stefg> ...since there's nothing in the logs I'm looking for advice how to track the problem further down.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527666 in mountall (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "mountall blocks on timeout waiting for a partition, rather than supplying prompt and picking it up later (affects: 34) (dups: 2)" [High,Fix released]
<stefg> How do i do debugging during execution of the initrd filesystem ?
<bdmurray> can anybody recreate bug 274179?  I'm not having any luck
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 274179 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "Review Firewall message when trying to set up network printer (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 34)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274179
<StevePearson> Hi, I am using lucid and am strugling to work out how to report a bug I have discovered... Any advice would be welcomed!
<StevePearson> Anyone?
<Aquina> Aehm... what kinda bug?
<StevePearson> It's the volume control. When you use dual x screens, and mute. The icon is only updated on one screen and not both
<StevePearson> nothing major
<Aquina> I don't know whether this is actually a bug.
<StevePearson> oh, ok
<StevePearson> you mean maybe by design?
<Aquina> maybe but I'm one of the Xubuntu girls. Better you ask someone else in here. :-)
<Aquina> I'm just hanging around here to get the latest news.
<StevePearson> Ok, I'll ask again later. Many Thanks anyway!
<maco> itd be a bug
<maco> the icon should update regardless of whether its the one that was used to do the volume change
<maco> StevePearson: ^
<StevePearson> Ok, I followed the wiki instructions on posting a bug, but was stumped. Do you know what I need to do to post it? I want to contribute if I can
<StevePearson> ??
<astraljava> StevePearson: It would help to know what you did, and where you left off.
<StevePearson> It's very simple to reproduce. I am using 10.04 (64bit), two Nvidia cards with the Binary driver (Sorry!). I can either mute by clicking the sound icon and selting mute, or by pressing the mute key on my keyboard.
<StevePearson> Both methods produce the same result.
<astraljava> StevePearson: I mean filing the bug. What did you try, and what left you stumped?
<StevePearson> The icon only relects the mute action on the x screen I did it on
<StevePearson> OOPS
<StevePearson> doh
<StevePearson> I logged into launchpad, selected 'Report a bug'
<StevePearson> This took me back to the wiki page
<StevePearson> which suggests I report it via launchpad
<StevePearson> I am in a loop
<StevePearson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<mrand> StevePearson: it is suggesting that you use "ubuntu-bug <package-name>"
<mrand> Someone else will have to suggest the package name though...  or maybe an internet search on launchpad OR ubuntu volume control would turn it up.
<StevePearson> Yes, I read this. But I couldn't determine the package name
<StevePearson> ok
<StevePearson> Thats helpful!
<StevePearson> Many Thanks
<StevePearson> Thanks, I found it. Very simple... Right click on the sound Icon > About > Url to Launchpad page for that package!
<StevePearson> Now I feel a bit daft!
<mrand> StevePearson: no worries.  Thanks for helping!
<trinikrono> hey all :D
<nigelbabu> Just a reminder, it's Patch Day. Anyone with some time to review patches and help get them in the right places is encouraged to stop by   #ubuntu-reviews and help out.
<nigelbabu> We're down to around 91 bugs from 185 bugs that we started with!
<Aquina> When ISO testing is over for me I'll start triaging. Patch stuff is still a way to go for me...
<nigelbabu> Its not *that* hard, similar to triage most of the time
<Aquina> I will get involved in this wuite soon. :-)
<Aquina> Does patching require you to actually bugfix or *simply* apply patches make diffs and thelike? I studied CS but I'm not the best coder in the world... :]
<nigelbabu> most its testing patches that others have written
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-06
<Corsario> Hi everybody
<Corsario> I dunno if I'm the only one with problems on my sound board. Can anyone help me?
<Corsario> When I used Ubuntu 9 it's ok, the sound work properly, but now, I formatted and installed Ubuntu 10.04 and this doesn't recognize my sound board AC97
<micahg> Corsario: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Aquina> That's a bit unlikely. Have you activated all that stuff in your mixer?
<Corsario> In the mixer doesn't appear the hardware
<Corsario> And the only 'exit' I have is a false exit
<Corsario> It's hard... I tried to follow the page /DebuggingSoundProblems but I simply din't find my sound board...
<Corsario> When I type lsmod | grep -i snd, it doesn't return anything
<arand> There's quite a bit of new activity on Bug #329146 which I reported back in Jaunty prerelease, and had since disappeared.. Should new reproters be directed to a new bug report or should it be reopened?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 329146 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nautilus unable to start on login (affects: 5) (dups: 1)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329146
<shishire> I just marked bug 485225 as confirmed, and confirmed that the proposed patch does in fact fix the bug.  I've never been on this end of the bug-tracking system before, what happens now?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 485225 in ftgl (Ubuntu) "Won't link when using ftglGetLayoutBBox (affects: 2) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485225
<arand> shishire: subscribe ubuntu-reviewers and add the patch tag... I think
<persia> That's almost never right
<persia> There's a script that does that in some cases.
<persia> Hm.  It is right in this case.  I don't understand why :(
<shishire> this bug is slightly unusual in that upstream probably won't respond, the original developer has been awol for almost 2 years now.  Does that change anything?
<persia> Not really, no.
<persia> I just don't understand why it didn't get auto-subscribed.
<arand> Hmm, might be that the script sometimes fails...
<persia> Indeed, although I suspect the number of cases where the team shouldn't be subscribed exceeds the number where it should.
<arand> Hmm, is it more when there's a proper debdiff ready, that that should happen?
<persia> No, debdiff goes to sponsors, not reviewers.
<persia> Anyway, let's focus on the fix, rather than the potentially messy process.
<persia> So, several things need to happen, as follows: 1) someone should make sure the patch is documented in the upstream bug in case someone else adopts upstream, and make sure the patch is known in Debian.
<persia> 2) Someone needs to prepare an upload (for either Ubuntu or Debian) and get the patch included in the package.
<persia> 3) Someone needs to make sure that the upload is included in the latest Ubuntu release.
<persia> shishire: How much of that are you up for doing?  Any?  All?
<lithper1_> somebody submitted a new package request (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/486914), this request has been granted, and a new package crated. however, the status is still "New". is this normal?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486914 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "[needs-packaging] Create package: J (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New]
<persia> lithper1_: Yep: it's a bug in the way that changelog-closes-bugs works.  Just mark it Fix Released if the package is now available in Ubuntu.
<shishire> I'll document upstream.  That's easy.  I don't know how to do 2 and 3, but I'm willing to do so if someone can explain how
<thekorn> good morning
<ddecator> morning thekorn
<thekorn> hey ddecator
<persia> shishire: Great.  Thanks.  There's a high chance that 2) can be inspired by a well-written Debian bug with the patch attached, in which case 3) may be just a matter of tracking the status.  Please feel free to ask if it seems stuck again.
<shishire> There's currently no bug reports for the package in debian.  Create a new one, upload the patch, and note it's fixed down in Ubuntu?
<persia> Well, except that it's *not* fixed in Ubuntu :)
<persia> But yeah, create a new bug report, and attach the patch.
<shishire> ok
<shishire> I'll link to the ubuntu report, and try to add it as a watch
<persia> Most of the time the maintainer will include available patches in the next upload.  if that doesn't happen for a while, then it's worth seeing about including it in Ubuntu (but it's lots of extra work to include in Ubuntu and then have to uninclude it later once it's included in Debian)
<shishire> ummm...does "This source is not published in Debian" mean that the debian upstream doesn't have the ability to patch it?
 * persia gets confused, and looks harder
<shishire> oh... wrong bug tracker
<persia> It is so published in Debian: http://packages.qa.debian.org/f/ftgl.html
<persia> Heh.  Right.  patch to sourceforge in the existing bug, patch to Debian in a new bug.
<persia> Make sure there are LP watches for both bugs.
<dholbach> Development and MOTU Q&A Session in #ubuntu-classroom in 20m
<shishire> ok, pushed it upstream: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=580451 .  I'll check on it tomorrow
<ubot4> Debian bug 580451 in libftgl-dev "libftgl-dev: Typo in FTLayoutGlue ftglGetLayoutBBox()" [Normal,Open]
<persia> shishire: Thanks!
<shishire> this process has interested me.  I'm signing up to join the bugsquad, and I'll see if I can't help squash some bugs :D
<ddecator> shishire: good to hear! =D
<persia> it's Patch Day!  Anyone with time to help review patches, please come to #ubuntu-reviews and join in!
<zus> when are patch days?
<ddecator> bah, i need to help out with one of those sometime..
<persia> Once in a while.  This is the first one, and no firm regular schedule has been determined.
<persia> ddecator: Well, since nobody knows when the next one will occur, you might want to jump in today :)
<ddecator> persia: does it go the whole day?
<persia> ddecator: It's for the entirety of 5th May, anywhere on the globe, which means it ends in about 4 hours.
<ddecator> persia: i'm about to go to bed =(
<persia> Well, you can try to review one quick before you sleep, or you can stop by another day (although there might not be as many people working with you at the same time).
<ddecator> not enough time unfortunately, but i'll hop in the channel and see if i can't help here and there
<baptistemm> hello
<ddecator> hey baptistemm
<zus> i just caught up,... patch day is all of may 5th?
<persia> Yep.
<zus> hehe for the last 3 hours its been may 6th. talk about being a day late and a buck short
<persia> 3 hours?  Depends where you are.
<nasevz> hi
<persia> It's still 5th May in some places, so there's a few more hours to go.  We'll keep at it until 5th may hits the international date line, and is no more.
<zus> us eastern time. i think its -5 from UTC
<baptistemm> heya ddecator
<baptistemm> hello persia
<persia> Hey baptistemm
<nasevz> How can I report a bug when system is not bootable? I have the same bug as reported in forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457176 (No boot after kernel upgrade to 2.6.32-21 on Lucid Beta2)
<nasevz> the same problem is with 2.6.32.22 kernel
<zus> well, im header to bed, before i fall asleep on the keys, wich i havent done since world of warcraft -
<zus> nighterz
<zus> persia, thanks for the info on the patch days
<persia> zus: Happy to share.  The reviewers team always appreciates help, even on non-patch days, so drop by another day if you like.
<zus> i saved the room =)
<persia> nasevz: I'll recommend starting with `ubuntu-bug linux` once you got the system booted.
<nasevz> ok, but I can't boot it with 2.6.32.21 or 2.6.32.22. If I boot with kernel that does work, I guess the bug would not be in the report.
<persia> nasevz: Yeah, but I'm not sure how else to get the information about the machine the kernel team wants into the report.
<BUGabundo_remote> triim triim, triim triim
<arand_> persia: (Hmm, likely more appropriate here): So it's sponsors rather than -sru that should be subscribed there? If so are you able to unsubscribe them? (I don't seem to be able now...)
<arand_> Also, should the plymouth taks be marked confirmed high as well, should I open Lucid tasks for it? And since there's two bugs, subscribe both or only one? The one which has loads of affected and steve assigned to it, or the one where the debdiffs and the testing reports are?
<persia> -devel is appropriate.  I can unsubscribe sponsors, but not sru.
<persia> But it looks like both should be subscribed in this case, as the SRU procedure says to subscribe the SRU team, and then upload, and if one can't upload, one subscribes the sponsors team to have someone else upload it.
<arand_> persia: Ok, Should I mess with the status and open lucid tasks for the 571707 bug, and should I subscribe sponsors and sru to 553745 as well?
<persia> For SRU, you need to mess with status and nomination.
<persia> It's probably better to have the sponsors only subscribed to one bug (with the upload candidate that fixes both).
<persia> But the SRU team would be subscribed to both bugs.
<arand_> Ok, hope that turned out right now (seems the lucid tasks were already there), dunno if I shouldto request the "high" priority of the new plymouth task in 571707 from someone here?
<persia> bug #571707
<ubot4> persia: Bug 571707 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/571707 is private
<persia> Well, shouldn't be private if it's an SRU bug.  Might need privacy review :)
<persia> Says public on the bug report though, so maybe the bot is confused.
<Laibsch> How do I mark bug 48708 as affecting the Japanese Kaizen project (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-jp-improvement/) ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 48708 in evince (Ubuntu) "evince should Suggests xpdf-japanese (or poppler-data when it'll be available) (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/48708
<persia> arand_: Let's wait for someone to approve the lucid nominations first.
<Laibsch> When I click on "affects project" it wants to link in upstream
<persia> Have you tried the "Choose another project" link?
<persia> But I don't see the point: adding Suggests won't help.
<persia> In fact, it's duplicate to something else
 * persia hunts
<Laibsch> I agree that suggests won't help
<Laibsch> I'm not necessarily advocating any solution
<BUGabundo_remote> who in here is supporting chromium besides fta?
<Laibsch> that ticket for me is about "evince on Ubuntu" has broken Japanese support in a normal installation
<persia> OK.  Generally we don't tend to use alsp-affects that much for the Kaizen project: many of the Kaizen bugs are in Japanese, and end up being translated (as new bugs).
<Laibsch> I'm not familiar with how things are currently done
<Laibsch> But I think the most sensible thing is to indeed translate the bug
<Laibsch> and then either mark as dupe or do the translation in the original report
<Laibsch> I did mark bug 190609 as dupe to bug 432736 a few days ago
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 190609 in ubuntu-jp-improvement "firefox＋CUPS-PDF で日本語のファイル名が扱えない。 (dup-of: 432736)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190609
<persia> Translations in original reports breaks the Ubuntu bugs standard practice.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 432736 in cups-pdf (Ubuntu) "cups-pdf chokes on non-ascii characters in filenames (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432736
<Laibsch> and now it's gone from the Kaizen overview
<persia> Marking as duplicates hides stuff.
<Laibsch> which is not good
<Laibsch> it should still be there
<Laibsch> IMHO
<persia> Which is why duplicates aren't used for this.
<persia> You might want to chat with nobuto or hito_jp about how the bugs in the Kaizen project are managed.
 * persia undupes 190609
<Laibsch> NOOO
<persia> Why?
<Laibsch> what's the use?
<Laibsch> Look at the line I just added to the description
<Laibsch> that's how it should be done
<persia> For all 300 languages?
<Laibsch> there's no use creating another Japanese island
<Laibsch> with a bunch of ticket that don'T get fixed in Ubuntu proper
<persia> That's not what that is.
<Laibsch> but only make it in the Japanese remix
<persia> There are an active set of folks that work on fixing those bugs in Ubuntu proper.
<persia> And, generally, *every* triaged bug against the Kaizen project ends up being duplicate of some regular Ubuntu bug.
<Laibsch> yes
<persia> Which is by intent.
<Laibsch> and they should clearly show that relation
<Laibsch> sure
<persia> Launchpad doesn't support that.
<Laibsch> sure
<Laibsch> sure it does
<Laibsch> nobody prevents you from continuing discusion in a duped bug
<persia> Not in original language.  Anyway, please don't, or if you do, first confirm with nobuto and hito_jp that it is a desired change to the model.
<Laibsch> and then somebody can bubble up a translation to the main, English-language ticket
<persia> It doesn't work that way, because of how Malone notifications get sent.
<Laibsch> ?
<persia> So folks end up getting all the updates to *all* the dupes via email.
<persia> And they complain about this when they can't read it.
<Laibsch> so what
<persia> So, the entire *point* of the Kaizen project is to allow folks who don't want to get the English updates to avoid it.
<Laibsch> are you sure about that?
<Laibsch> I thought it was the other way round
<persia> How do you mean?
<Laibsch> to have a safe heaven for the always-frightened-of-English crowd to express themselves freely
<Laibsch> that's been my understanding
<persia> Right, which is why it's not interesting to duplicate the bugs, because then that crowd gets the updates to the Ubuntu task as well, which frightens them.
<persia> (because of how Malone notifications work)
<Laibsch> I don't think so
<Laibsch> I know they will get more mails
<Laibsch> But I don't think it will frighten them
<Laibsch> as long as they know they have their little "Japanese garden" where they are not expected to be talking English
<Laibsch> so, this caters to all three types:
<Laibsch> a) Japanese frightened of English
<Laibsch> b) those comfortable with both camps
<Laibsch> the gatekeepers
<Laibsch> c) those not capable to speak English (most of the devs)
<Laibsch> currently b) are not well-served and they are critical IMHO, because they are the ones breaking up the Japanese island
<Laibsch> and getting things into the mainstream, Ubuntu proper
<persia> I think that this is more on-topic in -jp : that said, the issue is that mail gets send in incomprehensible languages to some or other folks.
<Laibsch> I get that all the time ;-)
<Laibsch> usually has something about "stick" or "pole" in the subject
<Laibsch> haha
<pune> hey boys, ive got a really annoying bug in the new ubuntu 10.4
<pune> hopefully somebody here knows how to fix it
<pune> i was using 9.10 AMD64 and everything was fine.  then i let it update to 10.4.  and now my keyboard and mouse dont work
<pune> they work in grub as i can select different kernels to boot.  but once ubuntu starts, they arent recognized
<BUGabundo_remote> its 10.*0*4
<BUGabundo_remote> please try #ubuntu for support pune
<pune> so this isnt considered a bug?
<BUGabundo_remote> if you can't use it, it might
<BUGabundo_remote> ... left
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> how do we enable apport ?
<BUGabundo_remote> humm
<BUGabundo_remote> something in the defaults
<BUGabundo_remote> echoing an 1 there , somewhere
<baptistemm> it's explained in the wiki
<persia> /etc/default/apport isn't it?
<baptistemm> I guess
<joaopinto> well, that doesn't seem to work
<thekorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed has an "enable apport"-section
<joaopinto> I mean
<joaopinto> isn't it supposed to change ulimit -c ?
<joaopinto> it didn't catch my crash and ulimit -c is set to 0
<joaopinto> janito@janito-desktop:~$ initctl list | grep apport
<joaopinto> apport start/running
<joaopinto> is there an apport daemon that should be running ? I can't find it on the process list
<joaopinto> hum, it is working per the sh -c 'kill -SEGV $$' test
<charlie-tca> There are things apport won't catch
<joaopinto> is not catching whatever is crashing gnome-settings-daemon :|
<charlie-tca> what about a gdb backtrace while running?
<yofel> iirc was checking for kernel segfault notifications, if apport catches a crash you should have a segfault message in dmesg
<yofel> *apport was  checking...
<joaopinto> charlie-tca, it crashes on the gnome session startup
<thekorn> qense, happy birthday ;)
<qense> thekorn: thanks! :)
<BUGabundo_remote> uuuhh cake
<BUGabundo_remote> I mean, Happy b'day qense
<BUGabundo_remote> would help if he was here :(
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo_remote
<charlie-tca> Why did you wait until he left?
<charlie-tca> ;-)
 * charlie-tca runs to hide again
<BUGabundo_remote> I was having lunch
<BUGabundo_remote> just came back charlie-tca
<BUGabundo_remote> I sent him a dent
<cshong> Hello! I hope someone can help me. Situation is like this: I reported a linux kernel bug #575783  at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/575783  . Someone leave comments and want me to test whether the bug has been fixed in the latest kernel mainline built, then post  the result. But, I am not be able to fullfill the request because after I install the latest kernel mainline build, my computer will freeze if I
<ubot4> cshong: Bug 575783 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/575783 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575783 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot eject DVD/CD-ROM drive with the hotkey button (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<cshong> So, what can I do?
<greg-g> I believe you were cut off, cshong, the last I saw was "my computer will freeze if I"
<cshong> my computer will freeze if I boot Ubuntu with the latest mainline build.
<greg-g> ah
<greg-g> obvious enough :)
<cshong> That means for the bug #575783, I cannot do what had been requested due to the freeze caused by the latest kernel mainline built. How can I tell him/her (the person who leave comment on the bug to request it) about this?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575783 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot eject DVD/CD-ROM drive with the hotkey button (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575783
<greg-g> cshong: I believe you did already, you have left a comment to that affect on the bug 5 hours ago, correct?
<ubot4> greg-g: Bug 5 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/5 is private
<cshong> Ya. But I worry if he/she not see it. Never mind, I am very patient, I will wait for a few days for someone to reply.
<greg-g> cshong: you can also join the #ubuntu-kernel channel and see if they have any suggestions on next steps to diagnose.
<cshong> Joined before, but my message cannot be sent. don't know why.
<greg-g> cshong: what error did you get?
<greg-g> when trying to talk in the -kernel channel
<cshong> Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu-kernel
<cshong> The above are the error message I receive when sending message to the channel.
<yofel> cshong: I'm just guessing, but are you registered?
<cshong> Not. Need to register?
<greg-g> cshong: do you see the conversation happening in -kernel right now?
<yofel> hm, but the channel mode shouldn't require that :/
<cshong> Yes, I did see someone chatting in the channel.
<cshong> Same thing happen after I leave and join again.
<ogra> weird
<ogra> ask in #ubuntu-ops
<cshong> Well, never mind. It is late night in my country now. I will ask tomorrow.
<persia> Try again: the mode ws just changed.
<cshong> Ok now trying.
<vish> hrm , seems "Fred" has been going around on a tagging spree ;)
<greg-g> vish: yep, I got a few
<Laibsch> can sombody please have a look if bug 441756, bug 456846 and bug 475901 are dupes?
<ubot4> Laibsch: Bug 441756 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/441756 is private
<ubot4> Laibsch: Bug 456846 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/456846 is private
<ubot4> Laibsch: Bug 475901 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/475901 is private
<persia> certainly look like dupes to me
<Laibsch> same request for bug 403277, bug 403876, bug 393980 and bug 403714
<ubot4> Laibsch: Bug 403277 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/403277 is private
<ubot4> Laibsch: Bug 403876 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/403876 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 393980 in scim (Ubuntu) "scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_DeleteException() (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 11)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393980
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403714 in scim (Ubuntu) "scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_DeleteException() (affects: 3) (heat: 10)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403714
<Laibsch> how does one determine the "dupeness"?
<Laibsch> persia: thanks
<persia> For crashes, I tend to check to make sure it's crashing at the same codepoint for the same reason.
<persia> But it really depends on the bug.
<persia> In all three of these cases, the stacktraces appear to have the same issue, so I'm guessing there's an incorrect cast or unsafe assignment happening.
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> I think I understood that enough to be able to check myself in the future
<Laibsch> persia: so, the other four would be dupes, as well, right?
<persia> The other four?
 * Laibsch hugs lp-set-dupe
<Laibsch> same request for bug 403277, bug 403876, bug 393980 and bug 403714 <- those four
<ubot4> Laibsch: Bug 403277 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/403277 is private
<ubot4> Laibsch: Bug 403876 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/403876 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 393980 in scim (Ubuntu) "scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_DeleteException() (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 11)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393980
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403714 in scim (Ubuntu) "scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_DeleteException() (affects: 3) (heat: 10)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403714
<Laibsch> I've already marked them dupe now
<persia> Looks like that to me.
<persia> Note that you can't just look at the very top of the stacktrace, but have to go back a couple steps.
<Laibsch> lp-set-dupe doesn't do anymore what it was conceived for :-(
<persia> Sometimes you'll end up with 10 bugs that all crash in, say doit(), but doit() is being called unsafely in 4 different places, while it is itself a safe function, making it 4 bugs.
<JFo> so, where do you think bug 576066 should go? It is quite obviously not a kernel issue.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 576066 in linux (Ubuntu) "ums_cypress missing from lucid server cd (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576066
<persia> JFo: I'd say ubuntu-meta: it's really a seeds issue, but that's the closest package.
<JFo> hmmm, ok thanks persia :)
<persia> JFo: That said, this is only true if there exists a package that contains that driver.
<JFo> ok
<persia> If that driver isn't provided by a *different* package, then it is linux that should be providing it (either inside the modules package, or in a separate package)
<JFo> sounds good to me. Thanks persia
<persia> Sorry I don't know enough about the driver in question to give a clearer answer :)
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: wasn't it supposed to open +1 today?!
<yofel> believing Pici yes
<BUGabundo_remote> will wait a few more hours
<hggdh> seems to be open, but needs invitation
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick still says "Pre-release Freeze", so it might be early yet.
<charlie-tca> I was thinking tomorrow, if the toolchain uploads today
<BUGabundo_remote> booo
 * charlie-tca back to hiding then... ;-)
<MrKanister> Hi there. Could someone please renew my Ubuntu Bug Control membership? Thanks in advance.
<MrKanister> My launchpad page is https://launchpad.net/~mrkanister
<shishire> If a bug report is in spanish, at it's about the spanish translation of the ubuntu docs, does it need to be translated into english?
<shishire> s/at/and
<DrKenobi> shishire :-/
<shishire> ?
<DrKenobi> i am thinking, but i dont know what to say to you. Gran duda...
<shishire> I noticed a lot of bugs got submitted in spanish over in the #ubuntu-bugs-announce channel.  I took a look, and at least some of them are translation issues, so I've been "also affects" ubuntu-translations, but I don't know whether I should also either translate the text or ask for a translation.
<jbicha> pedro_: thanks for your Open Week session, you motivated me to finally apply for Bug Control
<yofel> pedro_: nice session :)
 * yofel hugs pedro_
<pedro_> jbicha, awesome! looking forward to see your application there ;-)
<balachmar_> ghe ghe I'm also here to do some bugs :)
 * pedro_ hugs yofel 
<shishire> balachmar_, I hope you mean fix, although the alternative might be amusing
<pedro_> cool, please do look into the mentoring program if you're new with the bug triaging
<pedro_> it's an awesome way to start
<Salvad1> Hello. Can anyone replicate this before submitting?
<balachmar_> shishire: Well, triage bugs first... fixing them well if I can...
 * pedro_ -> lunch
<Salvad1> Is gksudo in a terminal emulator.
<Salvad1> Is gksudo synaptic in a terminal emulator.
<shishire> balachmar_, I meant as opposed to creating bugs :P
<Thiago-Br> is anyone using empathy right now?
<hggdh> Salvad1: replicate what?
<Salvad1> I got: "sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts" after an non correct one.
<hggdh> Salvad1: known bug
<Salvad1> Good to know.
<Salvad1> And reported?
<hggdh> Salvad1: yes, I am looking for it now
<yofel> Thiago-Br: not really, but what's the issue?
<balachmar_> shishire: Well I guessed as much :)
<Thiago-Br> i'm not able to stop the automatic rolling
<Thiago-Br> of any chat
<Thiago-Br> sorry auto scrolling
<jbicha> Thiago-Br: that's how empathy works, perhaps in a future release that will be fixed
<bdrung_> jcastro: rdenis (lp name) is an upstream dev who triages a lot of vlc bugs. he should gain the right to set all statuses and see private bugs.
<jcastro_> bdrung_: sure
<jcastro_> has he signed the CoC?
<Thiago-Br> oh, so this issue is known, right
<Thiago-Br> good
<jbicha> Thiago-Br: you could try installing pidgin instead if empathy annoys you too much
<bdrung_> jcastro: yes
<jcastro_> bdrung_: ok
<jcastro_> bdrung_: do you talk to him regularly? Basically he just needs to know to not triage bugs for projects he's not a part of, since it's not that granular
<Thiago-Br> jbicha: thanks, i know pidgin, i'm just giving empathy a try
<bdrung_> jcastro: sometimes. not regularly.
<DrKenobi> can anyone who know spanish read this? http://ubuntuone.com/p/2YX/ Its a "guide" to report bug i made while i am learning to report bugs. Opinions?
<jbicha> Thiago-Br: I try empathy every so often hoping, but it's not usable enough for me yet
<jcastro_> bdrung_: ok I'll just send you a mail.
<jcastro_> bdrung_: I mean, send him a mail. :D
<bdrung_> thanks
<jcastro_> bdrung_: upstreams who want to do bugwork in ubuntu are more than welcome, keep em coming. :D
<Thiago-Br> jbicha: are empathy and pidgin ready for msn video calls? (i know emesene)
<jbicha> Thiago-Br: sorry, I don't use MSN (just IRC & XMPP), but I've heard both apps do video now
<om26er> Thiago-Br, none do msn now. empathy did then microsoft changed something on their server side and now no audio/video calling for MSN :(
<Thiago-Br> om26er: no, emesene can do
<om26er> Thiago-Br, video only
<Thiago-Br> ???
<bdrung_> jcastro: when sending him a mail, please CC me. i appreciate upstream helping triaging bugs.
<Thiago-Br> video, voice and obviously, chat
<Thiago-Br> jbicha: thanks, i would rather to use only xmpp instead of msn but here in Brazil msn is the most used (yet, i hope)
<om26er> Thiago-Br, http://kakaroto.homelinux.net/2010/03/amsn-0-98-2-to-be-released-without-audiovideo-support/ applied to emesene too afaik
<Thiago-Br> om26er: hahaha microShitf
<om26er> ooo
<Thiago-Br> Steve Balmer have been in Brazil a few days ago and told that the brazillian policy of supporting open source software and linux is wrong and the correct is to take a more neutral position about it
<balachmar_> :)
<charlie-tca> but... steve balmer will say whatever he needs to in order to keep users
<Thiago-Br> of course
<DrKenobi> funny people this windows users
<BUGabundo> funny... haven't use u1 for ages.. not I login, change a share, and now its 404 :|
<DrKenobi> u1 its not workking proporly
<BUGabundo> tell me about it :)
<kklimonda> well, it's slow but it should work just fine
<kklimonda> the 404 sounds scary
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: u1 got decent in last months, you should probably give it a try.
<DrKenobi> yes, its much better now!
<kklimonda> it's almost up to par with with dropbox ;)
<DrKenobi> U1 --> Internal Server Error
<DrKenobi> ahh
<BUGabundo> ahah
 * yofel misses the *sync now* button :/
<yofel> it's nice that it syncs in the background but I can't figure out when it does it, and if I want to have it sync before I shut down I don't know how...
<DrKenobi> yofel, i was thinking the same today
<BUGabundo> I never care about that with dropbox
<BUGabundo> it circles around when syncing and has a list of changes
<charlie-tca> I finally dropped u1 because I can't get it to sync on more than one system
<DrKenobi> u1 is working now
<DrKenobi> not anymore
<BUGabundo> ahahahahaha
<GeekSquid> User Interface bug reported in #ubuntu, on Live Disk screensaver needs to be turned off by default in 10.04.2, the screensaver activates and locks the screen on the live disk, and as there is no password, you cannot unlock the screen.
<jeandaniel> hello, my Lucid system can't reboot, after a system upgrade including an upgrade of grub. The upgrade was done from a console, and I could read a big scary message about grub on gpt being unreliable (in capital)
<jeandaniel> my laptop is a macbook with gpt and bootcamp, I think it is a common setup, are there other users impacted? would you have a piece of advice to make this system boot again?
<jeandaniel> any recomfort ... :(
<micahg> !support  | jeandaniel
<ubot4> jeandaniel: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<BUGabundo> muaau micahg
<joaopinto> GeekSquid, I can't reproduce that
<micahg> BUGabundo: muaau?
<jeandaniel> yeah, break my laptop and lead me to professional support plan ...
<micahg> jeandaniel: #ubuntu is free
<micahg> jeandaniel: we help file and triage bugs in here
<GeekSquid> joaopinto: strange, KimK in #ubuntu reported it, what are the default settings for the screensaver in Lucid, is it set to lock the screen? KimK may have checked lock screen unknowingly, I believe lock screen should be uncheckable on the live disk
 * persia thought it might be Bug #527833 (which could use more information)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527833 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "After grub-pc is upgraded on my SSD with GPT, it no longer has a BIOS Boot Partition until I manually chroot in and set it myself (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527833
<jeandaniel> micahg: please spare me
<micahg> jeandaniel: take a look at the bug persia just posted
<joaopinto> GeekSquid, the lock is set, but since there is no password it doesn't ask you for a password to unlock
<persia> jeandaniel: Hrm?  No really, we focus on tracking and coordinating bugs here.  Workarounds are usually handled by the #ubuntu crew.
<persia> That doesn't mean we can't help you determine which bug you have and what information is required to get it investigated, but it does mean that we're not well-prepared to actually solve your issues directly.
<persia> (and it's to get more information about the issue and make sure it got into a bug report that I suggested you come here)
<micahg> jeandaniel: I apologize, I didn't know you were directed here
<jeandaniel> no problem, I read the bug report, I am not sure it is adapted since it is three month old while my system was updated a few minutes ago.
 * persia suspects not enough folk have GPT disks
<persia> jeandaniel: Ah, and your system worked fine until *very* recently?
<jeandaniel> it is an update from an hour ago
<GeekSquid> joaopinto: strange, I'll look into this further, although I don't expect to get anywhere, probably something the user did to make it do that, so long for now
<GeekSquid> joaopinto: thanks for your triage time
<jeandaniel> my system is an up to date Lucid system. installed from scratch at 9.10
<persia> Have you found a workaround that lets you boot, or are you completely unbootable?
<micahg> persia: last kernel update had at least 2 GPT changes
<jeandaniel> i face the bootcamp menu: grey background and two icons
<persia> micahg: Yeah, and also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/508173 changed which may have moved the issue :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 508173 in grub2 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "postinst has errors with grub-probe that cause the system to stop booting (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Fix released]
<jeandaniel> when I click on the linux icon labelled "windows", I expect to see the grub first stage but the screen show no changes
<persia> That seems more like grub than the kernel, but I may be mistaken.
<jeandaniel> it is completely unbootable for an experienced linux user
<ddecator> maybe try reinstalling grub using a live CD?
<ddecator> idk if that works differently on macs
<jeandaniel> yes this is the enxt step, I am not an expert in grub tools though
<jeandaniel> there was an explicit error message on aptitude saying "grub is unreliable in GPT mode"
<persia> Well, making it boot is easy: boot off alternate media, and give it a funny kernel command line.
<persia> But there's probably *lots* of folks that will run into this (at least all recent Apple hardware)
<jeandaniel> this was in capital, so I expect the bug in the grib upgrade
<arand> If preparing an SRU from version 2.14 (of mountall), should the version number be 2.14-0ubuntu1? ubuntu0.1?
<persia> So we ought try to get a bug filed, which kinda means figuring out what bit to file agianst, and what information to add.
<persia> arand: -devel would likely be a better place for that sort of question.  I think it's 2.14.1 (because it's special for mountall).
<jeandaniel> if there was a bug in the kernel I think I would have seen the grub menu
<persia> arand: I believe mountall is differnt than most pacakges that way.
<arand> persia: Ok, will reask, thanks
<persia> Anyone done some grub triage?  What information do we need?
<persia> Nobody?
<ddecator> =\
<persia> Looking at some other bugs against grub2, it seems like there's no apport hook for it.
<persia> Anyone else have GPT hardware available to confirm?
<jeandaniel> persia: maybe you should tell people with GPT hardware a simple test before asking them to upgrade and confirm
<persia> What sort of test do you suggest?
<persia> Basically, I'm hoping one of the folk regularly about can replicate and try to get fixed, so you can safely apply a workaround and get on with whatever you do with Ubuntu.
<persia> If you're up for just filing the bug and waiting for developer feedback, that works too, but that might mean an extended time (especially since many developers are preparing for a week-long conference next week).
<jeandaniel> persia: I am concerned about people not being able to reboot after the confirmation
<persia> jeandaniel: When was the last time you updated before the recent one that caused the issue?
<jeandaniel> persia: less than a week for sure. I am up for anything helpful for me and for you
<yofel> while we're at grub, bug 576245 -> wth?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 576245 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "can't start multiple os after installing 10.4 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576245
<persia> Hrm.  I'm just noticing the update was published 3rd May, so wondered if it was something else, but "less than a week" makes me think it's grub2 1.98-1ubuntu6
<jeandaniel> Does someone know which handy bootable system could fit on a 100 MB usb key (the only removable media available at this time)?
<persia> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<persia> Note that I'm *not* sure if that works with usb-creator
<persia> Nor have I ever figured out how to get Apple hardware to boot fom USB.
<jeandaniel> I think I have to press a key (don't know which one, it is 'c' for cdrom), I am curious which one it could be, anyone?
<balachmar> Hi, just to be sure: I just responded to the following bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/576645 should I mark it incomplete now?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 576645 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel cannot boot (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<ddecator> balachmar: yes, and we usually replace BUGNUMBER with the bugnumber for the person ;)
<jeandaniel> once I get the mini.iso, should I just dd it from the file to the key device?
<persia> jeandaniel: 'c' is for CD-ROM.
<balachmar> ddecator: aah I see that is a bit nicer yes :)
<ddecator> balachmar: but anytime you request more information, you should mark it Incomplete
<balachmar> I cannot edit my comment now can I?
<persia> jeandaniel: The mini.iso is designed to burn to business-card CDs.  You'd need to convert it.  usb-creator *might* work.  The folks in #ubuntu might have other suggestions.
<persia> balachmar: No.
<ddecator> balachmar: it's not a big deal, the user should figure it out
<jeandaniel> persia: ok, I'll ask there how to 'burn' the mini.iso to the key *from macosx*
<balachmar> ddecator: Well yeah, but if I could edit my comment I would have done that. No need for an extra comment.
<persia> Oh, heh.  RIght.  If you don't have a blank CD, you're probably stuck :(
<yofel> balachmar: also, I guess you copied the response from somewhere else (as it's edited), you'll find the original here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Debugging%20Kernel%20General - Adapting it to the bug report (removing the unnecessary parts) would be nice ;)
<ddecator> yah, i forgot to remove a part from a canned response a couple days ago and the user wasn't too happy with me >.<
<yofel> balachmar: at least adapting it to the report in question makes it sound a bit less... mechanic
<yofel> heh
<ddecator> i guess i was "condescending"
<balachmar> yofel: I did, I removed the part of jaunty. But I thought it might be useful know what to do if apport-collect doesn't work or something. So I kept the rest.
<balachmar> How could I have improved my response?
<yofel> balachmar: sure, but it still says 'If you use an older release ...' which sounds confusing
<yofel> in this context
<balachmar> yofel: Aah that is true.
<balachmar> yofel: next time I will paste the apport-collect stuff. And the other method only when asked, because there are problems with apport-collect.
<yofel> balachmar: here's what I just used somewhere else (for lucid): http://paste.ubuntu.com/429168/ [one apport-collect gone, python-launchpadlib should be installed on lucid by default and removed notice to older release]
<balachmar> By the way, how do you guys test if bugs occur on your computer. I for example rather not install everything in my own running version of the OS, do you guys use a VM or is there a simpler or lighter method?
<ddecator> live CD, VM, or if we use the software ourselves already
<yofel> I'm an alpha tester so I don't mind having a lot installed, but if it's another desktop environment I use a VM or CD
<ddecator> yofel: +1
<balachmar> ok thanks! Will first upgrade to lucid with this machine (it is a machine I use a bit less, so it has not been updated yet.) and then use testdrive.
<ddecator> testdrive is really nice
<persia> jeandaniel: I've just gotten some feedback from one of the updates testers, who has given me the procedure for making sure this gets reported as a regression.  Would you mind filing a new bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+filebug?no-redirect
<persia> I'll make sure it gets updated with the right information, but want to make sure you get appropriate notifications about the issue and it's solution.
<jeandaniel> no problem, thanks for your help. I am currently fighting with putting the iso on the usb key from macosx
<persia> jeandaniel: Good luck with that.
<persia> jeandaniel: Just let me know the bug number once you've been able to file.
<yofel> balachmar: something else: starting with lucid apport tags the bugs with the release the bug was reported against, 'lucid' in this case. When the tag is missing we usually add it, can you please do so for bug 576645? thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 576645 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel cannot boot (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576645
<balachmar> yofel: of course comma separated?
<yofel> balachmar: no, space
<balachmar> yofel: thanks :) done
<yofel> balachmar: thank YOU for helping out ;)
<balachmar> aah, the person already did it! Now I am not technical enough to read all the log stuff...
<balachmar> yofel: well, I use Ubuntu a lot, so why not give back a bit of my time.
<yofel> balachmar: and another thing, if you're really interested in doing kernel triage you should read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies#Bug%20Triage
<balachmar> yofel: so I should move it to confirmed? because the apport has been done?
<ddecator> balachmar: we only confirm when the same bug can be reproduced on a second machine
<balachmar> ddecator: that is what I thought but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies#Bug%20Triage it says: Once all the information has been provided, the bug should be moved from an Incomplete state to a Confirmed state.
<yofel> kernel team and desktop team are a bit weird, yes :P
<ddecator> huh...that's odd
<yofel> motu too actually, in general, don't touch kernel or packaging bugs when you find one, the status definition is a bit different for those teams (and fix committed for desktop team)
<ddecator> heh, that's what i get for primarily working with one package =p
<persia> Hey.  *Please* touch packaging bugs.
<balachmar> So it is better (for me) to let it stay on new?
<balachmar> persia: meaning help with packaging new stuff into ubuntu?
<persia> The only sorts that shouldn't be fiddled with are the *workflow* bugs: essentially freeze exceptions and syncs.
<yofel> persia: I meant that as in 'Please sync/merge' or needs-packaging ...
<persia> yofel: Ah, OK.
<persia> balachmar: No, I meant that if someone reports a bug *in the packaging* it oughtn't be treated special: it's still a bug that needs triage like any other.
<yofel> my fault for being vague
<persia> Examples would be stuff like "missing dependency on foo" or "missing conflict on bar"
<balachmar> persia: ooh I see. (Haven't seen one yet)
<jeandaniel> persia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/576662
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 576662 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "latest grub2 renders gpt based system unbootable (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<robertzaccour> Hey I reported a bug a while back and did apport-collect and wanted to know if there was anything else that could be done
<robertzaccour> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/574406
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574406 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek ALC272: Capture non-functional on 1025:034a (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<persia> jeandaniel: Thanks!
<persia> balachmar: I forget the number, but I filed one against "linux" because `apt-get source linux` doesn't get the "linux" source code.
<persia> (yet another example of a packaging bug)
<robertzaccour> my logitech plug-in headset works fine though
<yofel> balachmar: examples you shouldn't touch include bug 567208 or bug 493242 (if anything make sure the latter is tagged needs-packaging)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 567208 in freebsd-buildutils (Ubuntu) "Please sync freebsd-buildutils 7.2-2 from sid (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567208
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 493242 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] Opengoo (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493242
<persia> I think it's safe to touch needs-packaging bugs, but they're boring (tag, set to wishlist, change title, ignore)
<jeandaniel> persia: de nada, cheers
<balachmar> Hi, just to ask for a second opinion on #151622 it got reopened lately, but only to mention another bug report about the same problem but in newer software. What should I do mark invalid (as it was) or mark as duplicate of the new bug report?
<micahg> bug 151622
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 151622 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Impress cannot play embedded videos (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151622
<balachmar> (ghe ghe didn't know how to trigger the bot... )
<micahg> balachmar: you can mark the older one as a dupe of the newer one if you want
<balachmar> ok, then I will do that.
<micahg> balachmar: general rule is whichever bug has better information is the one to use
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-07
<trinikrono> hi all!
<trinikrono> can i borrow a mento
<trinikrono> mentor i would like to confirm / triage a bug that i am working on
<hggdh> trinikrono: shoot
<trinikrono> bug 236046, it is for the checkgmail package i set it to confirmed already
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 236046 in checkgmail (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "checkgmail tray background colour cannot be changed (affects: 19) (heat: 96)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236046
<trinikrono> what do you think i need to do to get this triaged
<hggdh> look for the upstream (I do not know where it is), and see if this has been reported; if not, report it there, then add the link to the upstream bug in ours
<hggdh> then ask here for one of us to set it traiged
<trinikrono> it says that it doesnt use launchpad for bug triaging, so ill go on the site
<trinikrono> my word
<trinikrono> it is saying it is a bug in the package
<trinikrono> and then it says its a bug with gnome itself
<trinikrono> can i just put the bugtracker on the upstream for now?
<kermiac> hey ddecator/ micahg do either of you know if there is a "known bug" for firefox removing the "." when downloading & saving hidden files? e.g. I d/l my .bashrc from the ubuntu one webui & ff saves it as "bashrc" - without the "." Chromium does the same thing, but opera saves the file correctly as ".bashrc"
<ddecator> kermiac: i haven't seen anything about that, at least not recently. if it's an older bug micah might know
<kermiac> ok, np thanks ddecator :)
<trinikrono> hey all / request triager :D
<ddecator> yes?
<ddecator> trinikrono: ^
<trinikrono> nice bug 236046, hggdh was saying to link it upstream i was wondering if i could just put them as links in a comment?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 236046 in checkgmail (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "checkgmail tray background colour cannot be changed (affects: 19) (heat: 96)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236046
<ddecator> "them"?
<trinikrono> yea it has multiple bugs on the source page
<ddecator> what's the upstream bug tracker?
<trinikrono> you mean the link to the page with the bug on the sourceforge page right?
<trinikrono> this is one http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2885681&group_id=137480&atid=738663
<ubot4> trinikrono: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0x351fd40> bug 2885681 not found
<trinikrono> lol and this is the other http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2973867&group_id=137480&atid=738663
<ubot4> trinikrono: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0x351fd40> bug 2973867 not found
<ddecator> i would just link to the more recent upstream bug report
<trinikrono> but the question is, can i just put it as a link in a comment
<ddecator> the idea with linking is that it connects upstream and downstream so it's easier for ubuntu users to see the upstream report and for upstream developers to see the launchpad report. linking also displays the status of the upstream report on the launchpad report which is very useful. you should link it instead of just leaving a comment
<trinikrono> so what should i click on , in the bug report to link it to the upstream bug tracker
<ddecator> Also affects project
<ddecator> then put the URL from the more recent upstream bug into the text area
<trinikrono> :D, ill was wondering if i could do that
<ddecator> yup, nice and easy =)
<trinikrono> it tells me there is no project in launchpad, but when i go on the package in launchpad it says it does use launchpad for bug tracking
<ddecator> what did you do exactly?
<trinikrono> i copied the url from the sourceforge bugtracker
<trinikrono> and clicked also affects project
<trinikrono> and pasted it into the box
<ddecator> ah, click the drop-down arrow next to the CheckGmail project, then under remote watch select URL and enter the URL in there
<trinikrono> :D, there are two, one is the ubuntu package and the other is the project in launchpad
<ddecator> the project =)
<trinikrono> very good
<ddecator> the only one of the two that gives you the remote watch option ;)
<trinikrono> well i did that, can you tell me what i need to do again to get this triaged?
<ddecator> alright, that part looks good. let me take a look at the rest of the report
<ddecator> trinikrono: (btw, it's usually nice to leave a comment upstream saying that the issue was reported downstream, and provide a link to the lp report =))
<trinikrono> ok, i will do that
<ddecator> hm, idk if there are any apport hooks for this package, but you could have one of the people experiencing this in lucid run apport-collect in case the upstream devs want extra information on the system (not sure if they will need it or not, but doesn't hurt to get it if we don't know =))
<ddecator> otherwise it looks good. i think getting that info will have it ready to be triaged
<trinikrono> can i do this in 9.04, i am runing from a live-cd on my parents pc
<ddecator> i think it'd be best if it was someone running lucid since it's the latest release (so there is no question that it might be outdated software)
<ddecator> actually, tell you what
<ddecator> i can try to reproduce it =)
<trinikrono> i decided to adopt the bugs in this package for some reason, i thought it was cute lol
<trinikrono> and thank you
<trinikrono> make sure to run checkgmail -update, otherwise it will never work lol
<ddecator> alright. i just have to finish responding to this one report real quick, then i'll try it out
<ddecator> trinikrono: while i'm working on that. a little quiz >:)
<ddecator> trinikrono: what should the importance of this bug be?
<trinikrono> i would say low, since  it isnt a lot of users, but they really dont like it alot lol
<trinikrono> i might have to duplicate it also
<trinikrono> can you peak at bug 403135
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403135 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) (and 30 other projects) "Notification area icon wrongly rendered/uses bg_color as a background (multiple apps) (affects: 287) (dups: 28) (heat: 1518)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403135
<ddecator> that's a monster report..
<trinikrono> =\, yes it is
<ddecator> i don't think it's a dupe since the report you're working on is related to the setting of a background not working properly, where as the other ones all seem to be related to a background being present when it shouldn't be
<trinikrono> okie
<ddecator> i think checkgmail is moving towards no background, but it's still an option in the preferences
<trinikrono> yea if they just take it out, no one would file bug reports about it lol
<ddecator> yah, and i have the white b/g problem (wasn't sure, it kind blended in with my theme, haha) so one sec..
<ddecator> heh, apparently there aren't any hooks...oh well, at least they'll see what versions of software are on my system
<trinikrono> so it can triage then?
<ddecator> just did =)
<ddecator> now, it's true that it affecting a seemingly small amount of users helps contribute to it being a low priority, but there is one main thing that makes it a sure thing imo. any guesses as to what that is?
<trinikrono> its not in main?
<ddecator> it's not a core app, true, but there is one other thing
<trinikrono> its cosmetics?
<ddecator> bingo =)
<ddecator> it doesn't affect the functionality of the software at all, it's just an appearance issue
<ddecator> annoying yes, but it still functions properly
<trinikrono> well i am happy, thanks my goal was just to confirm the bug tonight and now it is triaged
<ddecator> yah, it's a pretty simple bug, should be easy for the devs to figure out
<ddecator> that'll be a good package for you to work on =)
<trinikrono> well i am not going that way yet, i just want to be a good triager first lol
<ddecator> haha, fair enough
<trinikrono> well thanks i am heading in
<trinikrono> later
<ddecator> alright, cya
<BUGabundo_remote> Say Guud Bye to the Sun, say Hello to the rain :O
<Wipster> Has anyone experianced the bug I am seeing, I dont have any responses on launchpad. Anyone on a wireless network with no DHCP and it working fine?
<om26er> Wipster, I am but then I have to give static IP to connect
<Wipster> om26er, yeh I have to set a static ip but once I connect I dont get the proper routes in 'route -n' and it doesn't work with this in syslog 'nm_system_replace_default_ip4_route(): (wlan0): failed to set IPv4 default route: -22'
<elleuca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/568989
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 568989 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Untranslated Find & Replace dialog (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<BlackZ> somebody could triage bug #576453 ? thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 576453 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg cannot set a display resolution different than 800x600 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576453
<hggdh> BlackZ: no, not to triaged yet -- we are missing an upstream. But Bryce has it in his radar, so you are good to go
<nigelbabu> heya hggdh :)
<BlackZ> well hggdh thank you
<optix> I think the Bug #362834 should be set to wishlist or possibly invalid. I am new to bug squashing and would like your opinion and help setting it to wishlist.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 362834 in atop (Ubuntu) "atop raw datafile should be renamed or not stored in /var/log" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362834
<hggdh> hi nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> hggdh: been long :)
<hggdh> yeah... been quite busy lately
<nigelbabu> may be we should move to PM :)
<dholbach> Last day of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starts in 21m in #ubuntu-classroom with "Introduction to Ubuntu Development"
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<thekorn> wow, you are beginning with a monster session
<dholbach> :)
<elopio> hello, anybody here?
<elopio> I'm experiencing this error: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/576935
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 576935 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "can't add new language (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> I tried to debug it, but I can't install language-selector-dbgsym=0.5.7
<elopio> it says: E: Couldn't find package language-selector-dbgsym
<elopio> I followed the guide in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<elopio> I'm not sure if it's the right one, as the program is hanging, not crashing.
<MrKanister> elopio: For some packages there are no debug symbols
<elopio> MrKanister, so I can't debug it, right?
<MrKanister> elopio: Usually you can use (for example) "apt-cache policy packagename-" [TAB] [TAB] to find debug symbols
<MrKanister> elopio: It's not always necessary to have the debug symbols. Do you manage to produce a trace?
<elopio> MrKanister, don't know how.
<elopio> with strace? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Strace
<optix>  I think the Bug #362834 should be set to wishlist or possibly invalid. I am new to bug squashing and would like your opinion and help setting it to wishlist.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 362834 in atop (Ubuntu) "atop raw datafile should be renamed or not stored in /var/log" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362834
<MrKanister> elopio: For crashers and hangers, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace is usually the first choice
<elopio> MrKanister, I can do it. I thought that in order to do the backtrace I needed the debugging symbols
<eveningsky> Today's update broke my nvidia driver. What's the best way to report this? And how do I undo the update?
<MrKanister> elopio: As I said, it's ot always necessary to have debug symbols for all packages involved.
<elopio> MrKanister, ok, I'll do it.
<elopio> thanks :)
<MrKanister> elopio: When you have the backtrace, upload it somewhere and I will look at it
<MrKanister> no problem
<elopio> cool, give me a second
<hggdh> optix: looking
<hggdh> optix: done (wishlist) thank you.
<hggdh> eveningsky: ubuntu-bug xorg-server should do the trick. Best way is to open a bug on it
<hggdh> eveningsky: how you roll back... I do not know. You did not even tell us which package(s) was(were) upgraded...
<optix> hggdh: Thank you
<MrKanister> elopio: From what I've seen, language-selector (respectively gnome-language-selector) is written is python, so the "normal" debugging won't apply here
<elopio> MrKanister: that was what I was just going to ask you
<MrKanister> elopio: that's also why there are no debugging symbols, one does not need them
<eveningsky> hggdh. Is that the command for opening the bug? It reports "Package xorg-server does not exist"
<elopio> gdb says that is not a binary
<astraljava> eveningsky: It's xserver-xorg.
<MrKanister> I haven't debugged python script, so I don't know what's the correct way to find the hanging part in the code
<elopio> MrKanister, I found this http://wiki.python.org/moin/DebuggingWithGdb
<elopio> I'll try to follow it.
<hggdh> eveningsky: sorry for the wrong name
<MrKanister> elopio: That looks good. My next suggestion would have been: start "gnome-language-selector" in the terminal and wait until it hangs, then [Ctrl] + [C], but I don't know how reliable you get a trace that way
<hggdh> optix: I am approving you now
<eveningsky> astraljava, hggdh. thanks. Bug report in progress. I just figured out how to get a list of the updates. I'm posting it online right now I'll give you a link in a second.
<optix> hggdh: thank you - I'll be around :)
<hggdh> optix: did you *request* membership? ;-)
<hggdh> or just asked for it?
<hggdh> optix: T L R has been accepted
<optix> hggdh: I thought I followed all the steps
<optix> correctly?
<eveningsky> hggdh, http://pastebin.com/2ja6ZHwt
<hggdh> it's just that if you actually go and request entry (on the bugsquad page) it makes it easier on us
<eveningsky> I don't see xserver-xorg on that list. Should I open a bug on one of those packages instead?
<optix> hggdh: Sorry, I will pay more attention.
<hggdh> eveningsky: except for the kernel (you really need the -preempt one?), I see no packages directly involved on X
<hggdh> eveningsky: one try: reboot, and select the previous kernel
<hggdh> optix: the reason is simple: we will not risk adding the wrong person ;-)
<hggdh> and -- optix -- thank you for helping :-)
<eveningsky> hggdh, That's the default kernel for Ubuntu Studio. I'm pretty sure it's to get low latency audio.
<hggdh> eveningsky: OK. Try the previous kernel, then
<eveningsky> should I report it as a kernel bug?
<elopio> MrKanister: http://pastebin.org/207494
<elopio> python is so cool :)
<hggdh> perhaps. Right now sounds like something related to the kernel
<eveningsky> hggdh, or should I just note the kernel in an xserver bug?
<elopio> the error seems to be File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/package.py", line 1205, in mark_install
<elopio> fixer.resolve(True)
<elopio> SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<hggdh> eveningsky: if you ran ' ubuntu-bug' the current kernel should be there. Before saying anything else about it, better to check if it works on the previous one
<MrKanister> elopio: Good work. You should attach it to the bug report
<hggdh> darn, accents are not being marked as dead symbols
<astraljava> eveningsky: I'm curious, how did you get that list of the updated packages?
<elopio> MrKanister, and should I mark the bug as confirmed?
<micahg> jcastro: ping re session scheduling
<MrKanister> elopio: Yes, you can do that
<elopio> cool. This is fun.
<eveningsky> astraljava, Synaptic, File->History. Choose date.
<astraljava> eveningsky: Okay, thanks! :)
<hggdh> micahg: jcastro is giving a presentation righrt now
<elopio> I'll try to help more. I'll be hanging around to ask here in case of doubt.
<micahg> hggdh: ah, ok, it can wait till later
<MrKanister> elopio: concerning debug symbols: If this had been a binary application, you would have to look at the lines with "No symbol table available"
<eveningsky> hggdh, Is the bug report saved somewhere without my finishing the reporting process?
<hggdh> eveningsky: if you interrupted the process, no
<MrKanister> elopio:  For example line41 + 42
<MrKanister> elopio: Then you would do a "dpkg -S /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0" to find out for which package you could need further debug symbols
<eveningsky> hggdh, Wouldn't reinstalling the old kernel interrupt process?
<elopio> MrKanister: ok. thanks for the tip.
<MrKanister> elopio: sure; debugging crashes is fun ;)
<elopio> now, the process that follows is that a triager marks the bug as triaged and then a developer tries to resolve it.
<elopio> am i right?
<MrKanister> elopio: Yes. When a triager thinks the bug has enough information for a developer lo look at it, you can mark it as triaged
<hggdh> eveningsky: you would you need to reinstall the previous kernel? A kernel update does not remove it, normally
<hggdh> s/you/why you/
<elopio> MrKanister, well, thanks. I'll see you around :)
<MrKanister> Great
<eveningsky> hggdh, I see, but there is still a reboot involved, right?
<hggdh> eveningsky: yes indeed. You must reboot, kick grub and select the previous kernel
<eveningsky> I'm just going to report what I got and go for it.
<hggdh> eveningsky: then it might be a good idea to add the list of updated packages in the bug
<connex> Hi, i am experiencing problems with Ethernet device, i get connectivity problems, dmesg spits out the following: http://pastebin.com/iPYSGb6X
<balachmar> Hi, just started out with triaging. So still not always sure what the best response is: for instance bug 577175 seems to be something that will not be reproducible, since something went wrong during the upgrade process. So I think this should be converted into a support request. Could someone check if that is the correct action?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 577175 in man-db (Ubuntu) "package man-db 2.5.7-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577175
<ddecator> you usually have to look at the logs for failed to install bugs to see what caused the install to fail
<balachmar> ddecator: I did it mentions: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable quite a few times.
<ddecator> balachmar: huh. i'm not sure what could cause that as idk what kinds of programs would lock that file, but it could be that they had something open which was using that file when the update was trying to install (that's just a guess, it'd be better if someone more familiar with the package could answer that)
<balachmar> ddecator: yes, but that is what I mean, I don't think it is a bug, but more a freak accident which caused the upgrade to fail in his/her case. Which is causing problems now.
<ddecator> balachmar: it's possible, but i wouldn't mark it as a question until you know that there isn't a bug causing that file to be locked when it shouldn't be
<balachmar> By the was is bug 577167 one of those bugs I shouldn't touch?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 577167 in dkms (Ubuntu) "Update the version to 2.1.1.2-0ubuntu1 released in lucid (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577167
<balachmar> ddecator: ok, any idea how to find out it is a bug?
<yofel> balachmar: maybe talk to jibel when he's here, he takes care of most dpkg bugs
<yofel> I have seen that error a few times already, but I don't know what the issue is
<balachmar> yofel: ok, will make a note about that.
 * yofel looks at the dkms bug..
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> I'm not 100% sure, but I think that's wrong, it should either be filed aganst the karmic-backports project or be fixed by a karmic SRU in the original bug
<yofel> latter would be more likely IMO
<balachmar> Well at least it is not a man-db bug :)
<yofel> man-db?
<ddecator> the first bug he mentioned
<yofel> oh, I was talking about the second bug
<balachmar> ooh sorry misreading dkms for dpkg...
<balachmar> weird...
<balachmar> because you also mentioned jibel taking care of most dpkg bugs...
<yofel> ah, heh, I went on to the second one after that as I don't know more than I said, possibly affect dpkg, but I'm not sure it's there either, depends on why it's locked
<balachmar> you are just too quick for me :P
<balachmar> got to go now, will be back tomorrow. I like it, just need to get the hang of it. Learn to know what to do when etc. So I guess I will be "bugging" people here for a while. I hope you guys don't mind...
<yofel> np, we were all new  once ;)
<balachmar> I like that spirit :)
<balachmar> Thanks for the help anyway. (I'm actually making a mindmap to document stuff I need to remember... )
<balachmar> so maybe till tomorrow
<ddecator> sounds good. cya =)
<yofel> balachmar: don't forget to read yourself through the knowledge base
<yofel> balachmar: it's *a lot* :P https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<balachmar> aah thanks, it is bookmarked :) see ya
<yofel> bug 577200
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 577200 in gramps (Ubuntu) "Gramps crashes in KDE 4.4.3 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577200
<ddecator> why does the BugSquad Roadmap meeting have to be at 3am my time? -_-
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-08
<elleuca> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/577226
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 577226 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "<Super>+M shortcut unusable when running Compiz (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<NMR_1122> If I have a touchscreen that doesn't work out of the box, is that a bug? Or something else?
<Salvad1> If I report a Gnome bug to Ubuntu; Does Ubuntu report that to the Gnome bug system?
<micahg> jcastro: ping
<Merlin> bug #432631. fixed released? still does not work here on fully updated 10.04.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 432631 in sudo (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 6 other projects) "clean up system/per-user proxy handling (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432631
<micahg> jcastro: I'll just email you'
<trinikrono> hey all who has something for a newbie to triage
<trinikrono> ddecator: /me waves
<trinikrono> lol
 * ddecator waves
<trinikrono> are you busy
<trinikrono> i want to triage something
<ddecator> not atm, i'm waiting for a pizza to cook
<ddecator> trinikrono: what bug are you looking at?
<trinikrono> nice bug 382267,i found a upstream bug for it already
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 382267 in checkgmail (Debian) (and 1 other project) "memory leak (affects: 4) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382267
<trinikrono> so i should just wait for them to say they have the latest release , put the link to the upstream bug
<trinikrono> and then it can triage right?
<ddecator> hm, memory leaks are tricky since it can be hard to tell where the leak is. what's the upstream report?
<trinikrono> can i put sourceforge bugs here
<trinikrono> whats the handle?
<ddecator> sf 12938
<ddecator> ...
<ddecator> i guess not?
<trinikrono> yea
<ddecator> what's the link?
<ddecator> (brb)
<trinikrono> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2686715&group_id=137480&atid=738663
<ubot4> trinikrono: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0x351fd40> bug 2686715 not found
<trinikrono> poor ubot
<ddecator> hm, looks like it's maintained by a team, so i'm not sure who the best contact would be. i think it would be best if you could find someone familiar with the package and ask if there is anything that can be done so information can be added to the report that may point to what is causing the memory leak. then it can be triaged imo
<ddecator> but i need to go eat dinner. gl and i'll be back later!
<trinikrono> later
<rulus> Morning! I'm having trouble printing a certain PDF in Lucid. I get a popup giving me a 'Print error' and it prints out a page with this text on it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/429913/ Is this a ghostscript issue?
<MrKanister> jcastro: Hi. Could you please renew my ubuntu-bugcontrol membership? That would be great. My name is "Martin Mai". Thanks in advance.
<SwedeMike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/215497 <- that problem, I'd really like to make that into a bug and not "wishlist"? I'd really like to see some effort into making Ubuntu have basic functionality for IPv6...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 215497 in network-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "IPv6 configuration is not flushed when interface goes down (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 42)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<eldon> I have another bug i just noticed, I don't know how to prove its happening though. say i have a screensaver, and some of the default ones consume a lot of processor time. and i have laptop screen set to turn off, a short time after the screen saver activates (and locks the computer). and hour later, *sometimes* if you move the mouse, you will see the screen saver for a short time (1/3rd second) and then the login screen. afaik, the scre
<astraljava> eldon: You got cut off. "afaik, the scre" ended your line.
<eldon> IMO, the screen saver should terminate upon screen shutdown via power management to save power
<bcw142> Anyone have a clue how to put a bug against lunchpad itself?
<charlie-tca> yup
<andre__> bcw142, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<charlie-tca> file it using 'launchpad' as the source package
<bcw142> Ok, that looks right, thanks.
<TonyP> Hi all! I posted a bug (#573776) about a week ago because I cannot boot following upgrade to Lucid.  Is there any way I can help to get it looked at.  I'm just reduced to booting off a USB stick now.
<bcw142> So, TonyP have you tried the safe mode boots for Lucid?
<TonyP> Do you mean recovery mode?
<bcw142> Ya, the recovery modes.
<TonyP> Ok, that only works with an old kernel and will get me into a console session.
<bcw142> No it should work with the current kernel as well, that's how I got in this morning to my copy of 10.04
<bcw142> I did a fresh install last week and it crashed. We had a power outage and after that I couldn't get in till I used the recovery mode.
<TonyP> Recovery mode does not boot with current kernel - it just stops on the at the same point
<bcw142> It put me in a a normal shell and I checked the network connection and then started X.
<bcw142> Yours sounds like the install never finished.
<TonyP> Wasn't an install. It was an upgrade from Karmic
<bcw142> Update can be a problem that way. I downloaded the install and formatted the ext3 partition again - it still hung but I can get it working via recovery.
<bcw142> If update hangs your left with an incomplete system.
<TonyP> Update did finish - nothing looked wrong with it
<bcw142> But you can't boot except via USB Stick so something is wrong, you should have at least two things in the menu Ubuntu and recovery generally (I have much more as I have DOS and Windows on the machine too).
<TonyP> It's dual boot, so I can get into XP
<bcw142> You have the Lucid USB stick and that works fine, it's just normal grub boot your having problems with right?
<TonyP> Yes, I its the boot from grub into ubuntu that fails
<bcw142> I just checked mine and the grub menu shows Ubuntu and then recovery, I crashed so I picked recovery and after the next prompt to two got a normal shell logon so logged in and started X and all was working. After that next boot it worked normally.
<bcw142> That should be prompt or two I got a normal shell ;)
<TonyP> As I said, only an old kernel boots further.  In normal mode, it boots to a login prompt, but mouse and keyboard don't work so I get no further.  If I take recovery and choose normal boot, then go to the shell in tty1, and run startx, it goes to Gnome, but no mouse or keyboard.
<penguin42> TonyP: When it's booted like that do you have network connectivity or can you get the dmesg out of it?
<bcw142> You can do both. dmesg | more will work, but I did ifconfig to check my connection first, then did startx.
<TonyP> I have full CLI functionality - network and all.
 * penguin42 just wondered if it was possible to see where ht ekeyboard/mouse went
<bcw142> TonyP 'startx' does what?
<TonyP> Runs a gnome shell but is asking for a keyring password that I cannot enter
<penguin42> so you can type - but just not in X?
<TonyP> Yes, I can type in the console
<penguin42> has the whole of X locked or is it just input - does the clock still change etc?
<TonyP> Didn't notice that
<bcw142> Your in a shell, you can do most things, maybe even bring up other shells but your X has a problem for unknown reasons.
<penguin42> does ctrl-alt-f1 get you back?
<TonyP> Yes
<penguin42> and then does ctrl-alt-f7 (or is it 8) switch back?
<TonyP> Dont forget, I running an old kernel.  ctrl-alt-7 switches me back.
<bcw142> So you can get to X now?
<TonyP> But if I don't run startx there is not an X session there.  (I'm on the USB key now)
<penguin42> TonyP: Ah, so am I correct to say: Lucid kernel fails to boot, old kernel you can boot but you don't get input in X?
<TonyP> Yes
<penguin42> TonyP: I'm wondering if the new input in X is expected, that stuff has changed a lot
<bcw142> Input would be PS/2 or USB and both should work in X.
<penguin42> bcw142: I was thinking udev/hal change
<penguin42> TonyP: On the new kernel does it boot if you boot with nomodeset ?
<TonyP> I'm wondering if there is an X problem with the type of on board graphics with shared memory I have
<bcw142> X should work either way, shared memory shouldn't have an effect on it.
<TonyP> I could try nomodeset and come back (I assume that is a kernel parameter I can add in grub)
<penguin42> TonyP: Yeh, and Radeon mode setting is something the newer kernels definitely do
<penguin42> TonyP: You could also try radeon.modeset=0 but I think nomodeset should do it
<TonyP> OK, see you later then
<bcw142> Ok, bye
<opengeekv2> hello i have a bug on kubuntu and I don't know what package is the coause fo the bug tu report it
<yofel> opengeekv2: welcome, what's your problem?
<opengeekv2> I installed kubuntu LTS from the las ISO image
<opengeekv2> I installed the nvidi privative drivers and I rebooted my machine
<opengeekv2> after that I made the last updates
<opengeekv2> and after installing the last updates and rebooting (because a new kernel was installed) X server don't start
<opengeekv2> then who is the vausant of the bug?
<SwedeMike> wasnt that listed in the errata that you can't do that anymore?
<SwedeMike> I think I read that somewhere.
<yofel> opengeekv2: where did you get the driver from? Hardware Drivers ?
<opengeekv2> I don't know i searched and the good thing is that I've been working with the beta utill yesterday and in the beta everything worked fine
<yofel> SwedeMike: that were the drivers from the nvidia site
<opengeekv2> no, I installed the drivers from the jokey-kde
<opengeekv2> the current verison
<SwedeMike> yofel: oki, I misunderstood that he did that.
<yofel> ok
<opengeekv2> then i have not to report the bug?
<yofel> opengeekv2: wait, do you have X running now? or still broken?
<opengeekv2> I am reinstalling kubuntu because I need my computer to work for a programming practice in the univerity
<opengeekv2> i think if I not install privative dribers it will work
<opengeekv2> (i am talking with you with another computer)
<opengeekv2> with a Samsung R50 with an Ati mobility radeon X300 using the radeon opensource dirver, and it not suffers the bug
<yofel> well, then reporting it won't work, unless you get the bug again, if that happens: try to get to a tty 'press ctrl+alt+f1' when X won't start, and run 'apport-cli nvidia-current' in there, save the bug and report it later once you have X back
<yofel> more like, reporting the bug without the X logs would be useless
<opengeekv2> I undertand then I'll try to reproduce the bug when I have time ok? now I have my computer working without the privative drivers
<opengeekv2> I hope some the nvidia will free his drivers and everybody will be happy
<yofel> no problem, sorry for the inconvenience
<opengeekv2> *someday
<opengeekv2> bye
<TonyP> penguin42: neither of the modeset parameters worked.  My monitor complained "Input signal out of range - change settings to 1280 x1024 - 60Hz" on then goes to sleep.  So if it did boot, I can't see it!
<penguin42> TonyP: Hmm annoying! Remind me, is this right at the very start or after grub ?
<TonyP> After grub
 * penguin42 doesn't really know what to say if modeset doesn't do it
<TonyP> I downloaded the latest kernel update with no effect
<penguin42> and you've tried taking all the quiet splash   off to see if it has anything else to say?
<TonyP> Yes, but I just see what I get anyway.  Alt-Ctrl-F1 gives me some information and up arrow on the splash screen shows other stuff
<penguin42> remind me precisely when it fails on a new kernel?
<TonyP> Have you seen the bug (#573766) I have a picture of tty1 there
<penguin42> 573766 seems to be automatic logon?
<TonyP> Sorry 573776
<penguin42> oh
<penguin42> TonyP: That looks the same as 562843
<penguin42> TonyP: Well, looking in the kernel source there is a comment 'FIXME: RS400 & RS480 seems to have issue with GART size if 4G of system memory (needs more testing)'
<penguin42> just above that error
<TonyP> Yes you are right - I will mark my bug as a duplicate - thanks for the help.  I hope its is fixed soon!
<penguin42> TonyP: Well you have the benefit of having a bug affected by a few people!
<edlik> please help... I upraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and now  have no gui :( After splash screen my monitor shuts off, I can restart it with Ctrl+Alt+F5 but I only have command line.
<astraljava> edlik: #ubuntu is the channel for support issues.
<jean-pierresainf> what is startx telling you ?
<ekilfoil> hello all... a user of my software submitted bug 575465 against xinput... but the problem is actually in xserver-xorg-core (pretty sure)... what's the best way to handle getting it moved to the appropriate package?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575465 in xinput (Ubuntu) "unable to use mouse buttons to trigger events in mangler (affects: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575465
<arand> ekilfoil: open up a new task for that package for that report, and invalidate the other task; if there's already a bunch of useful info on there. Otherwise, just mark it all as invalid and open a new one... (Not by any means an official answer, just my guess of policy)
<arand> ekilfoil: Seems like you have some useful info there, so just use "also affects distribution">>ubuntu>>new-package and if you are _sure_, mark the other package as invalid.
<ekilfoil> well it's definitely not a problem in xinput
<yofel> wait, why invalidate it? just change the affected package
<yofel> klick on the arrow beside xinput (Ubuntu) and change xinput into xserver-xorg-core and save the changes (and put a small comment indicating why you're doing so)
<arand> yofel: ekilfoil: Ah, you're right, it's easy to change the xinput task to another package directly, which is likely the best.
<yofel> ekilfoil: ^
<yofel> You only need to use the invalidate approach if you need to handle Projects <-> Distributions
<yofel> I hope they fix that issue with launchpad sometime...
<ekilfoil> well... I think I may be able to fix this, so I guess I should just assign it to myself?
<ekilfoil> I'm not incredibly experienced using launchpad, as you can see :)
<yofel> np, we're here to help with launchpad too :P
<yofel> ekilfoil: if you plan on fixing the issue assign the bug to yourself, and ONLY in that case
<ekilfoil> well... i'm planning to try
<ekilfoil> i may get lost in a maze of code and realize i'm in over my head
<yofel> np, when you get to that point simply unassign the bug from you
<ekilfoil> ok.. thanks for the info
<dominicdinada> Is there a known bug for lucid gnome crashing while file transfer ?? Or basically doing anything it has happened 8-10 times since I have installed and when it crashes I lose the Minamize,Maximize,Close the whole window controls
<dominicdinada> plus Any window that is not in focus is not listed on the taskbar only all the windows from when the desktop crashed... even when a system monitor kill the process
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-09
<trinikrono> join #ubuntu-tt
<trinikrono> whoops =\
<trinikrono> does anyone have a small package  that they want adopted by a new bug triager
<ddecator> what happened to the checkgmail thing? =p
<trinikrono> ddecator: well i think i got all lol
<trinikrono> for now
<trinikrono> it only have like 17
<ddecator> haha, oh..
<trinikrono> a lot of them where really old, its only the one you helped with
<trinikrono> had anything recent
<trinikrono> so i am looking for another package to specialise a little in, any ideas
<ddecator> well, what are you familiar with?
<trinikrono> samba?
<ddecator> only has 9 new bugs, haha
<trinikrono> well you have any packages that nice and small lol?
<ddecator> there are plenty, but i can't think of any that could use help atm. from what i've seen, most small projects usually get a lot of attention from their developers. if you're getting more familiar with triage, it may be good to consider larger packages as well
<ddecator> big doesn't necessarily mean complicated, and a lot of the bigger projects get too many reports for just the developers to handle
<trinikrono> okie
<trinikrono> so you think like mozilla or openoffice?
<ddecator> it's really up to you and what you are comfortable working with and testing. most of the time people seem to adopt a package after they've worked on general triage and naturally found themselves focusing on one package
<ddecator> or a few different packages
<ddecator> and you don't have to make a commitment right away. if you want to try triage with one package for a while to see how it goes, i'm sure the developers would appreciate even the momentary focus on their bugs
<ddecator> trinikrono: maybe Gwibber? it's relatively new but important to ubuntu, so i'm sure they would love some help
<boletow> ubuntu 10.04 crashes randomly, anyone having same issue
<BUGabundo_SGU> evening boletow
<ddecator> crashes how? do you end up back at the login screen?
<BUGabundo_SGU> please refer to #ubuntu for support
<BUGabundo_SGU> thank you.
<BUGabundo_SGU> this channel is meant for bug triaging teams.
<BUGabundo_SGU> thanks for helping make Ubuntu better
<ddecator> or that. i was gonna guess it was an xorg ati bug =p
<Damascene> is there any bug in hibernate in Lucid? I can't resume
<Damascene> it boot like normal boot
<Damascene> memory I have 2G swap 1.3
<ddecator> looks like there are some. which one you are possibly experiencing depends on the behavior
<ddecator> Damascene: i did a google search of "site:bugs.launchpad.net linux lucid hibernate" and quite a few showed up. since you know the behavior you're experincing, why don't you run that search and take a look at the reports?
<Damascene> I searched in google ended up in ubuntu form with different problem
<Damascene> *forum
<nigelbabu> om26er: around?
<om26er> nigelbabu, yep
<nigelbabu> were you able to get around to testing the patch in bug 372164?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 372164 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "non ASCII chars in hashtags dont work (affects: 11) (dups: 3) (heat: 64)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372164
<om26er> nigelbabu, did not test
<om26er> nigelbabu, I will test it now
<nigelbabu> om26er: thank you :)
<om26er> nigelbabu, should I comment there after testing?
<nigelbabu> om26er: it would be great if you could
<om26er> nigelbabu, sure, thanks :)
<om26er> nigelbabu, the patch does not apply to the current version source has changed
<nigelbabu> om26er: checking
<nigelbabu> om26er: oh yea, too much change
<om26er> nigelbabu, i have commented there
<nigelbabu> om26er: ty :)
<sr_rules> I want to know jow to file bug manually. When i close my laptop-lid( Ubuntu 10.04)  and reopen it then folloeing error message comes :-
<sr_rules> rror Type: <type 'exceptions.TypeError'>
<sr_rules> Error Value: coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, exceptions.SystemError found
<sr_rules>   File : /usr/share/PackageKit/helpers/apt/aptBackend.py, line 2216, in <module>
<sr_rules>     main()
<sr_rules>   File : /usr/share/PackageKit/helpers/apt/aptBackend.py, line 2213, in main
<sr_rules>     run(args, options.single)
<sr_rules>   File : /usr/share/PackageKit/helpers/apt/aptBackend.py, line 2175, in run
<sr_rules>     backend.dispatcher(args)
<sr_rules>   File : /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/packagekit/backend.py, line 699, in dispatcher
<sr_rules>     self.dispatch_command(args[0], args[1:])
<sr_rules>   File : /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/packagekit/backend.py, line 606, in dispatch_command
<sr_rules>     self.refresh_cache(force)
<sr_rules>   File : /usr/share/PackageKit/helpers/apt/aptBackend.py, line 202, in _locked_cache
<sr_rules>     func(*args, **kwargs)
<sr_rules>   File : /usr/share/PackageKit/helpers/apt/aptBackend.py, line 1498, in refresh_cache
<sr_rules>     format_string(error.message))
<sr_rules>   File : /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/packagekit/backend.py, line 723, in format_string
<sr_rules>     txt = unicode(text, encoding, errors='replace')
<nigelbabu> !paste | sr_rules
<ubot4> sr_rules: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nigelbabu> sr_rules: please use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+filebug
<sr_rules> I have read that that says use apport but apport is not opening only the error message is coming
<nigelbabu> sr_rules: I just gave you the link to file a bug manually
<yofel> nigelbabu: you forgot the no-redirect part...
<nigelbabu> yofel: wait even with that specific link I need to give out a redirect?
<yofel> sr_rules: try this link: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+filebug?no-redirect
<yofel> nigelbabu: yes, WE don't get redirected as we're bug control members, but others get redirected
<sr_rules> kk thnx it is working
<nigelbabu> yofel: ugh, I keep forgetting
<yofel> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<MrKanister> Hi there. My ubuntu-bugcontrol membership is about to expire. Can someone renew it? My name is "Martin Mai". Thanks in advance.
<cshong> Hello! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage not much information about the bug I am facing. So, I will appreciate if anyone can tell me which package may be related to my bug.
<nigelbabu> cshong: can you describe your bug?
<cshong> I am using Laptop. In setting System -> Preferences -> Power Management -> General, I had set the Notification area to "Only display an icon when charging or discharging". When I use battery to operate my laptop without power adapter plugged in, or when I was charging the laptop battery, no icon has been displayed.
<cshong> Even if I set the "Notification area" in power management to "Always display an icon", then click on the battery icon on the taskbar, it display "Laptop battery is charged" even though I am using battery without the power adapter plugged in. Samething happened after I plug in my power adapter to charge my laptop.
<cshong> Will it be gnome-power-management?
<nigelbabu> cshong: gnome-power-manager
<nigelbabu> cshong: so you can type 'ubuntu-bug gnome-power-manager' in alt+f2 screen
<cshong> Typed, nothing happened.
<cshong> wait... let me try again
<cshong> Sorry, I typed wrong, try again.
<cshong> Something has been sent to the bug tracking server. But, is it really gnome-power-manager
<cshong> ?
<nigelbabu> yep
<cshong> Thank you. I am in the process of reporting bug now.
<nigelbabu> cshong: great, thanks for helping :)
<cprofitt> bdmurray: jcastro: ping
<cprofitt> Tried sending bdmurray an email about my membership in bugcontrol, but have not gotten a response and I keep getting the messages
<nigelbabu> cprofitt: uds week!
<cprofitt> nigelbabu: nice, are you there?
<nigelbabu> cprofitt: nope
<nigelbabu> but that could be the reason he'ss not responding
<cprofitt> I started emailing last week Tuesday time frame....
<cprofitt> not sure when I will get removed from the team, but thought ping in here might help
<nigelbabu> yes, brian will look into scrollback I'm sure
 * cprofitt nods
<BUGabundo_DrWho> ehe
<BUGabundo_DrWho> I just got a 12 yo girl on our loco channel... she has been doing bug work :S
<nigelbabu> BUGabundo_DrWho: oh, nice :)
<BUGabundo_DrWho> hi Yutaka
<BUGabundo_DrWho> welcome :)
<Yutaka> hi bugabundo_drwho
<nigelbabu> BUGabundo_DrWho: so Yutaka is the girl you've been talking about?
<Yutaka> nigelbabu yes
<nigelbabu> Yutaka: awesome! so, you can hang out here and ask if you have any doubts :)
<BUGabundo_DrWho> great ppl around
<yofel> !tab
<nigelbabu> there are lots of us hanging around.  you've applied to bug squad yet?
<ubot4> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<yofel> makes life easier ;)
<yofel> hi btw
<nigelbabu> yofel: significance of <tab>?
<BUGabundo_DrWho> yofel: she has been using LP for a few days , only
<yofel> nigelbabu: at least BUGabundo_DrWho nick was lowercase -> she typed it and didn't use <tab> - breaks highlighting in some clients
<BUGabundo_DrWho> yofel: I highlight 8 diff combos of my nick
<nigelbabu> yofel: ah, pinged me correctly
<BUGabundo_DrWho> all but 'bug' it self
<nigelbabu> then you will get a ping a second
<yofel> ah, well, for nigelbabu and me it's easier as our nicks are lowercase :P
<nigelbabu> or we're smart enough to do that
<nigelbabu> Yutaka: you can also join #ubuntu-women which is a group for women in Ubuntu
<BUGabundo_DrWho> its invite only *now*
<BUGabundo_DrWho> shame on them
<BUGabundo_DrWho> I've asked maco to invite her in
<nigelbabu> BUGabundo_DrWho: you're kiding
<BUGabundo_DrWho> I'm not
<BUGabundo_DrWho> see for your self
<BUGabundo_DrWho> and I'm and ubuntu member and can't get in
<BUGabundo_DrWho> its _that_ stupid
<nigelbabu> we had a bunch of trolls over the last 2 hours
<BUGabundo_DrWho> knowing the ppl there, there must have been a serious reason
<BUGabundo_DrWho> like abuse
<BUGabundo_DrWho> right, as I though
<nigelbabu> BUGabundo_DrWho: its not invite only
<nigelbabu> I just checked with an op
<Yutaka> nigelbabu when I try to enter the channel it says is only for guests
<Yutaka> #ubuntu-women
<maco> hmmm?
<BUGabundo_DrWho> wb maco
<Yutaka> agora entrou
<maco> BUGabundo_DrWho: im aboug to leave for church
<maco> *about
<BUGabundo_DrWho> np
<Yutaka> nigelbabu now came
<BUGabundo_DrWho> I was just trying to help Yutaka get into #ubuntu-woman
<nigelbabu> BUGabundo_DrWho: she got in alright, don't think there was ever a invite only
<BUGabundo_DrWho> I know I can't get in.... so
<nigelbabu> BUGabundo_DrWho: I have no idea why you were not able to get in
<nigelbabu> BUGabundo_DrWho: works out ok for everyone else
<BUGabundo_DrWho> Invitation only
<BUGabundo_DrWho> Joining #ubuntu-woman requires an invitation.
<yofel> here too: #ubuntu-woman: Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<nigelbabu> ah, wom*e*n
<BUGabundo_DrWho> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<yofel> ...
<yofel> *headdesk*
<BUGabundo_DrWho> aahah
<BUGabundo_DrWho> it should redirect
<DrKenobi> Hi! I can't hibernate my laptop, which package is related to this?
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> DrKenobi: what does $ sudo pm-hibernate do ?
<DrKenobi> let me check
<nigelbabu> lol, I guess he hibernated
<DrKenobi> BUGabundo_TrueBl, it makes a "little" hibernation. Everything goes black, it look like its hibernating but 1 second after that, the laptop its on again
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> ahhh
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> ok
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> take a look at the wiki, on the hibernate debug part
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> rgg
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> bad google
<micahg> I'm actually having the issue as well DrKenobi
<yofel> should be this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<DrKenobi> ok, i'll read it
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> darn
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> beaten once again
<nigelbabu> micahg: at belgium yet?
<micahg> nigelbabu: nope
<nigelbabu> micahg: you're going right?
<micahg> nigelbabu: yes
<nigelbabu> :)
<DrKenobi> micahg: what r u doing with it??
<micahg> DrKenobi: nothing, no time to figure it out
<micahg> I usually just use suspend
<DrKenobi> me too, but i just wanted to try hibernation for the first time in my life haha
<yofel> Kangarooo: regarding your recent apport posts on LP: I'm not really happy with the situation right now, but unless at least some of the things Ted recently proposed (http://is.gd/c1HsD) gets implemented it's better than users running apport-collect on bugs they *think* affect them but in reality they have a different issue
<Kangarooo> ouh I just saw I didn't finish one sentence here in this channel yes about that I was starting writing bug as a lot irc channels looks like perking lots and not solution channels I posted it there so discusions can continue. if I said something wrong or absolutley illogical please say what exectly
<yofel> well, I mostly agree with you, but at least to me the posts sounded a bit rude, as there's not much room for improvement unltil bug 528550 gets fixed in a sane way
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528550 in malone "Launchpad should give you the option to attach your apport collected information to an existing bug (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 28)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528550
<yofel> it would be a good idea to bring the issue up on UDS-M that's starting tomorrow though
<grapz> Hi. I have a bug reported (576601), and they want me to test the bug against the latest upstream kernel. However, I'm unable to do so, because I'm having trouble remaking the livecd with the latest kernel. Should I add this as a comment on the bug?
<yofel> bug 576601
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 576601 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "mcp89 sata not detected (affects: 4)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576601
<Kangarooo> yofel: hmm that comment almoust suggests there must be more programmers and only they sould give bug reports so bug reports are academic (witch not all programmers I believe are academic) but also that would be sad for this my very old laptop bug problem and I couldn't use it then with ubuntu
<Kangarooo> ill try to speed up conversation that ubuntu is for human beeing and not ubuntu for latest hardware only (yet)
<yofel> Kangarooo: well, Ted is an ext2/3/4 developer and he speaks from his point of view. The issue is that we get a lot of 'me too' posts that are completely useless and sometimes the users aren't affected by the bug but have another one, the developers only get annoyed at those
<yofel> it would be nice if at least bug control members had the rights to filter that a bit so developers only see the posts that actually provide valuable information
<yofel> the worst part of that was apport-collect though before the current behaviour was implemented, as that easily produced a lot of bug spam and several useless posts on the bug
<yofel> if used in the right way
<yofel> err... if used in the wrong way
<yofel> grapz: hm... live cd is a bit hard indeed, would it be possible for you to install it on a ~4GB flash drive? simply select that one instead of your HDD when partitioning the drive and later under advanced select it to install grub2 to, there you could install the upstream kernel then
<grapz> yofel: hmmm, yeah, i guess i could do that. never thought about that one :)
<yofel> and wait
<yofel> I mean *install* to, not use usb creator to create a usb live disk, that will have a fixed kernel too
<Kangarooo> ok I've tryd ext3/4 performances tests but can really understand ext3/4 solutions but if im closer now to someone who understands that ill read that comment again
<grapz> yofel: yeah, i'll give that a try
<yofel> ok thanks :)
<yofel> Kangarooo: well, I just meant that in the sense as that he wants our reports to contain as accurate technical information about a bug with none useless comments from users that don't understand the issue. That's pretty impossible, but we're just too far away from a working compromise right now
<Kangarooo> yofel: yes bug debate can be more efficiant as in his comments 2nd paragrafp witch starts "The first is I think we need to have a way for someone to put a statement at the very top.." but that still is about reporter to be non-mortals :)
<yofel> so yes, he's right in most points, but he asks too much
<yofel> well, the main problem right now is that LP works ok for accurate, good reports. Once a bug gets converted into a senseless pile of user complaints we currently have no way to handle that and in the end the report get's ignored by the devs. That certainly isn't what we want
<yofel> and since we'll have to wait quite a while for LP to be fixed in this regard we'll have to make apport a bit less easy to use so that a user actually has to do a bit of investigation before he adds his info on a bug
<Kangarooo> either this filtering is beeing made and sometimes deal with that human admin filter out good comment either is a must to make campaign to make a lot programmers who will only post very precise stuff. but also thinking about this I got maybe a new idea witch I just forgot
<yofel> I'm not against having bug reporting as open as possible, but we just get too many useless reports since some users don't even read the bugreporting documentation
<Kangarooo> ah I remember :) maybe making LP bugs with most comments to be read by programmers (it won't mess with their brains and won't take valuable programming time couse if programm works a lot people in world can use that so its valuable that programm works) so first only most commented bugs to be accesed to programmers and then only if count of comments is 10 then give acces to programmer to read bug
<yofel> hard to say, currently we use 'Triaged' as 'ready for devs'. Which is good in my opinion. But it is correct that we sometimes notice bugs with many comments too late
<Kangarooo> couse then programmer who'll make fix will read all just once (so don't waste time on every new comment) and then only once check all code for possible solutions and fix
<Kangarooo> ah ok. I thought that programmers are reading all the time also. ok this proces when who is reading and when has access to read needs to be in /bugs/howtotriage page of wiki
<yofel> well, usually developers do sometimes read new bugs too, but the general workflow is that the bug first get's looked at by us and when the information is complete the devs look at it, this is a bit easier when the devs use other bugtrackers where we send the bugs to after triaging it
<yofel> the problem is that the (especially upstream) devs are used to usually good bug reports, while we in launchpad get a lot of  bugs that end with 'Please help'. No, our bugtracker is *not* a place to ask for support
<yofel> we have answers.lp.net and ubuntuforums.org for that
<yofel> another thing that upstream  devs usually don't like is the openness on LP when it comes to a bugs status. In bugzilla you usually can only set a few statuses on your own bugs by default and none on other bugs, so the bug squads and devs have complete control over it.
<yofel> Here on LP we get a lot of bugmail because someone mis-clicks and changes a bugs status without intention or people re-open Won't Fix bugs because some user disagrees with the devs which ends up really annoying them...
<yofel> so, I got a bit off-topic, but in the end the apport-collect change was introduced to help with that a bit. Sure it makes adding information a bit harder, but it helps a lot in making sure the information isn't wrongly added to the bug
<phillipsjk> I don't understand the answer for a gbrainy  puzzle (Game: Figures). Is that a bug, or am I just dumb? The explanation appears to be wrong; the only other explanation is that I mis-understand the problem even after seeing the answer.
<arand> yofel: (delayed due to disconnects) The lp-greasemonkey scripts are somewhat useful to at least distinguish the high-importance guys comments, although many of the highly useful comments are still from people with low karma and few memberships, so it isn't a complete solution..
<yofel> arand: I know, I use them and they help a *lot*, but it's also a testimony of the state LP is in if we have to heavily modify the UI to make it easy to use
<arand> yofel: Yes indeed, although I still prefer LP to bugzilla any day, as far as UI goes... There was an interesting occurance (571707), where someone complained about the bug report and techinacl difficulties being hard to understand. And part of me just want to sigh. But since there is so much useful info there, obviously people are going to come there looking for answers (and not use lp-answers) as well...
<yofel> nod
<Kangarooo> yofel: here's another idea. like in google mail I can see witch mail has attachments if LP bug has attackment it has +A validation
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-02
<balthus> hi, could someone from UBC have a look to bug #768127? My guess in that it deserves the "won't fix" status.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 768127 in starttls (Ubuntu) "starttls not available in Natty (affects: 1) (heat: 330)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768127
<micahg> balthus: invalid was fine
<balthus> micahg: ok, tx, i mark it invalid then
<micahg> balthus: the only time you
<micahg> need "won't fix" vs invalid is when there's an argument about whether or not to do something and the developers say no
<balthus> ok i see, in this case there is indeed no doubt we will give satisfaction to the initial bug report
<balthus> (well satisfaction was still given to the reporter, cause he got a solution to workaround his issue)
<balthus> i wonder now if i should have turned this bug report into a question?
<balthus> (cause it may be come back one day or another)
<bkerensa> night
<antoIT> Hi I'm Antonio, I found a bug in Ubuntu 11.04 but with ubuntu-bug application I cannot send a bug info because the application doesn't collect any kind of bug info, while I found those by hand in kernel log file. I wrote in launchpad ubuntu ask, but I received in answer that that isn't a right place to send a bug. Can I send here info?
<thekorn> antoIT: hi antonio, can you use apport to file the bug, and then add additional informtion to the bugreport in a comment
<thekorn> or by changing the description afterwards
<thekorn> ups, that was not supposed to be a question ;)
<antoIT> thekorn: thanks about your answer. I changed question in a bug. I hope that this can help to solve problem. I cannot use 11.04 because of radeon driver crash. In any case my bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/775439
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 775439 in ubuntu "ubuntu 11.04 ati open driver bug. Crash during boot (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> mr_pouit, mvo , Hi, can you look at bug 775411, I don't know where a fix should be provided xubuntu or update-manager ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 775411 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unable to upgrade to 11.04 when both ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop are installed: conflict on notification-daemon (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775411
<mvo> jibel: thanks, looking now
<kamusin> hggdh, Eeebotu is shocked and doesn't speak anymore
<hggdh> oh darn!
<pedro_> Eeebotu is fighting on IRak
<hggdh> yep. *THIS* time it was not eeebotu, but the network...
<hggdh> kamusin: thank you for the heads up
<kamusin> pedro_, Haha is twitting about that..
<pedro_> heh
<kamusin> twitting/tweeting he
<kamusin> hggdh, you are welcome ;)
<jibel> RedSingularity, hi, for bug 772409 there's no need to file a new report, the error is "gzip: stdout: No space left on device", the advice is to free some space and try again.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 772409 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 "Could not calculate the upgrade" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772409
<RedSingularity> jibel: Hey. Any specific directory or no?
<RedSingularity> jibel: hmmm and why is there no notification in the main.log about space?
<RedSingularity> It seems he only gets the space error when running the install command for linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic.  I would have thought there would be an error notification in the main.log as well
<jibel> RedSingularity, in main.log you'll only find the result of the dpkg command:
<jibel> 2011-04-28 16:13:17,403 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic': 'subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2'
<jibel> the actual error is in apt-term.log
<jibel> RedSingularity, in apt-term.log the error is line 33379
<RedSingularity> jibel: well there it is!  See it now  ;)
<RedSingularity> forgot all about term.log :(
<jibel> RedSingularity, for dist-upgrades, first check main.log if it's a resolver issue (failed to calculate the upgrade), then read apt.log, if it's a package installation error (ERROR: dpkg ...) then search the error in apt-term.log
<jibel> I mean release upgrades of course
<bcurtiswx> wow, empathy bug reports flooding my inbox
<RedSingularity> jibel: thats usually the sequence I follow but i have not checked a term.log in a while.  Thats why i forgot all about it ;)  Thanks for bringing it to my attention.  Much appreciated as usual buddy :)
<jibel> RedSingularity, my pleasure :)
<shanttu> Hi. I'm having a problem with my ati-card. I have searched a lot about this specific problem and asked guys @ #ati without a solution. OK to report to launchpad?
<shanttu> Problem is the same on both open and proprietary drivers.
<ChrisGagnon> shanttu: Yes. report it on launchpad, if you can't find a dupe there.
<shanttu> ChrisCagnon: Thanks, I'll do that.
<njin> hello fellows, the lagpack italian for gnome-orca contain an error, but the upstream translation is correct, what i can do ? thanks
<micahg> hggdh: I thought moving from Fix Released and Won't FIx was restricted
<bdmurray> micahg: nope
<hggdh> micahg: I thought so, but Brian corrected me
<hggdh> and not even moving to fix released seems to be locked
<micahg> bdmurray: won't fix is locked, right?
<micahg> hggdh: moving to never was AFAIK
<bdmurray> to won't fix is
<micahg> bdmurray: from won't fix also, right?
<bdmurray> micahg: no, don't thinks so but trying to find bug number
 * hggdh laughs seeing micahg repeating pretty much the same questions, the same order...
<micahg> if won't fix is changeable by anyone, the LP team broke the ACL
<hggdh> no, it should not
<micahg> unless there was some decision that I missed
<bdmurray> bug 655385
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 655385 in launchpad "Allow bug status change from Triaged only for bug supervisor (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655385
<bdmurray> well, that's just from Triaged I guess
<micahg> bdmurray: right
<bdmurray> I've a non bug control account and could confirm from won't fix
<bdmurray> "Having a look now, it seems we only check WONTFIX to prevent someone other than bug supervisor unsetting it."
<bdmurray> from comment 3 so ...
<bdmurray> to Triaged and to Won't Fix are restricted
<bdmurray> from Won't Fix is too
<bdmurray> but that's it
<micahg> k
<hggdh> and nothing about fix released...
 * hggdh goes editing again
<bdmurray> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-03
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies
<BUGabundo> two days into 11.10 LOL
<micahg> BUGabundo: that would be normal after autosync
<psusi> can anyone try to reproduce bug #605975?  When I try under qemu, I get all kinds of fubar behavior including unresponsive mouse, xorg crash and such
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 605975 in parted (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gparted does not show key icon in mounted partition (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605975
<snadge> #774414
<snadge> not sure if this is the best bug number for this issue.. or if others have reported it etc
<micahg> bug 774414
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 774414 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Window movement in Unity jerky (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774414
<snadge> seems to be pretty simple to reproduce.. grab window and try to move it.. with unity or classic compiz
<paultag> ಠ_ಠ
<paultag> snadge: if it works in classic and unity, it's not unity
<paultag> snadge: so it's most likely because their system is slow
<snadge> it would appear to be some kind of communication lag between X and compiz
<snadge> or a bug
<snadge> not performance related at all
<snadge> since if you double click the window to maximise it.. the animation is completely smooth
<snadge> thats one event.. moving a window generates a larger number of events
<snadge> the guy who reported that bug, had a fairly high end nvidia chipset
<snadge> im using an ati radeon hd4770 at home, which from memory doesn't appear to have the issue
<snadge> Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) G45/G43 (is the one im having the problem with)
<vish> bdmurray, hggdh: actually, moving from fix released is also restricted to non bug-supervisors :)
<vish> s/to/for
<vish> that was because people kept re-opening old fix released bugs..
<vish> so now, if someone needs to re-open a fix released bug they need to be bug supervisor
<lifeless> or the bug filer *I think*
<lifeless> if not, we should let them, because bug filers can always file another anyhow
<vish> yea..
<ara> hello!
<ara> is there a launchpadlib script to subscribe to a list of bugs?
<hggdh> vish: hah!
<jibel> mvo, hi, I'm verifying update-manager SRUs but I can't use the dist-upgrader from natty-proposed. It keeps telling me 'No new release found' with -p switch.
<jibel> mvo, I noticed that there is no entry for natty in http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-proposed
<jibel> mvo, or am I doing sometihng wrong?
<mvo> jibel: oh, sorry, let me fix that
<mvo> jibel: could you please try now?
<jibel> mvo, it works much better now. Thanks!
<mvo> thanks jibel!
<Wipster> Not sure if anyone has seen this before, best check before I report. Recently since upgrading my ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 (Xserver 1.10.1) I am getting some X crashes and restarts surrounding web browsing (coincidence perhaps) here is a copy of my Xorg.0.log.old from the backtrace: http://pastebin.com/Jyr9WXhp
<hggdh> Wipster: really looks like a X problem, a bug would be good
<Wipster> hggdh, ok sure thing
<Wipster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/776396 for reference
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 776396 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xserver crashes and restarts (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-04
<sjm> (Ubuntu 11.04) I don't know if this is exactly a "server" issue, but I started with the server install.  I then installed lxde on top, but every time I try to change the background on the lxsession, I get a segfault from X: http://pastebin.com/Gc9Jct0m
<psusi> is anyone able to run the ubuntu livecds in qemu under 11.04?  it seems completely fscked for me, either the 11.04 dvd or 10.10 desktop iso just keep having x crash and freeze
 * psusi facepalms... been forgetting to use -m... apparently 384 megs of ram makes Ubuntu piss itself these days
<Wipster> could someone clarify what I need to do about this comment? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/776396 I have installed the debug symbols just started apport and the xserver did its lockup and restart, where can I find this 'full backtrace' ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 776396 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xserver crashes and restarts (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Incomplete]
<fi8er1> Cannot change functionality of Super-Key
<hggdh> ?
<dob1> hi, i have installed sun jdk on 11.04, now i want to install groovy but ubuntu want to install openjdk and it doesn't use sun-jdk that is just installed, this is a bug?
<ikt> what is groovy?
<yofel> modified java language it seems. The problem here is that it depends on default-jdk and that has a hard dependency on openjdk-6-jdk
<yofel> not sure if that's a bug. It's right that groovy doesn't directly depend on a jdk but on the meta package, but I don't find it very elegant that that only provides openjdk
<yofel> dob1: well, you can switch all the java alternatives to sun using update-alternatives|kalternatives|galternatives at least
<dob1> it's a jdk language, like scala, clojure etc
<yofel> it sure is a waste of disk space though
<dob1> yofel: i checked update-alternatives --config java, and i have only sun java as default
<dob1> yofel: as you said the problem is the default-jdk
<dob1> it's not very nice to install openjdk too
<dob1> for example scala is another java language, but it has not these problem, it doesn't require openjdk to be installed
<yofel> true, it has an alternate dependency like it should. File it against groovy then, sun-java6 "Provides: java-compiler, java-sdk, java2-compiler, java2-sdk, java5-sdk, java6-sdk"
<yofel> giving it an alternate depends on one of that should be the right thing
<kille3> Why some of the programs what are planned to hide to panel will seem like they are shut down, but the process is still working on background?
<kille3> Is it a bug in gnome panel?
<charlie-tca> kille3: it depends on the application, but most that go to the panel when you tell it quit are designed that way.
<kille3> Umm I mean that I cant open them because there is nothing on panel, only way to shutdown them is from process.
<seb128> if that's under unity those should be ported to indicators or whitelisted
<charlie-tca> That would be a bug, then. They should at least have an icon
<seb128> open bugs about specific applicaiton if they don't have one
<kille3> So the problem is on applications, not in gnome panel?
<Wipster> going to have to turn off the computer soon... how do I generate a 'full backtrace' for xserver for my bug report? I have the debug symbols installed and apport was turned on prior to xrestart but didn't pop up and the /Xorg.0.log.old has the same data in it
<RedSingularity> jibel: think this should be filed against U-M?  Issue with the progress bar window.  Maybe gtk?  bug 769817
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 769817 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Installation progress dialog not visible (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769817
<JoshuaL> a bug like #777335 is that something to mark as WishList or something that should be pointed to the brainstorm page?
<yofel> lp 777335
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 777335 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Better naming for Printing menu entry (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777335
<JoshuaL> thanks yofel, i forgot about that :p
<patrickmw> bdmurray: I disconnected for a bit, hopefully I didn't miss your response :)
<bdmurray> patrickmw: no because I didn't see your question
<patrickmw> bdmurray: what are your thoughts on making a way to mark/notate that a pending sru bug is "in testing progress".  that way subscribers know its being worked on and so it doesn't get worked on by multiple people to eliminate wasted effort?
<patrickmw>  I don't want to spam the comments with -- I'm currently testing this bug.   but, it would be nice to see that work is being done on the bug
<bdmurray> I don't think there is that much sru verification work being done that there ends up being duplicated effort.  However, if the verification were to take some time a comment might be a good idea.
<cepacolmax> howdy
<cepacolmax> I seem to have found a bug in how Natty handles [d-i grub-installer/only_debian boolean true] and [d-i grub-installer/with_other_os boolean true] preseed directives
<cepacolmax> that is, it seems to ignore them altogether
<maxb> Oh. Really? That would suck very much
 * maxb fires up a kvm
<cepacolmax> yeah it does
<cepacolmax> here's the relevant parts of my preseed:
<cepacolmax> d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda
<cepacolmax> d-i partman-auto/method string regular
<cepacolmax> d-i grub-installer/only_debian boolean true
<cepacolmax> d-i grub-installer/with_other_os boolean true
<cepacolmax> no matter what I try, I get the prompt for "where do you want to install grub?"
<maxb> ugh, i should have removed some of the extra packages from my test preseed
<cepacolmax> ha!
<cepacolmax> and if I change d-i partman-auto/method string regular -> d-i partman-auto/method string lvm I get an even earlier prompt, at "Write the changes to disks and configure LVM?"
<cepacolmax> even though I have d-i partman/confirm_write_new_label boolean true d-i partman/choose_partition select Finish partitioning and write changes to disk d-i partman/confirm boolean true
<cepacolmax> so, there seems to be many changes to preseed syntax for Natty and I don't see anything in the changelog for it
<cepacolmax> at least not in (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes/)
<maxb> cepacolmax: hmm. it worked for me. no prompting in the grub step
<cepacolmax> humph.
<cepacolmax> willing to share your preseed?
<cepacolmax> is it different from http://www.debian.org/releases/etch/example-preseed.txt ?
<roadmr> cepacolmax: um, I've seen some preseed parameters change between versions of d-i (not necessarily Ubuntu-specific, then) without much documentation about the fact
<maxb> wait, etch?
<roadmr> cepacolmax: like some of the keyboard selection directives I believe
<cepacolmax> I did see that in the release notes for Natty
<maxb> Yup, I've not got keyboard selection working to my satisfaction in natty yet
<cepacolmax> etch is what's linked from the ubuntu howto : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<cepacolmax> this guy got his kb to work:
<cepacolmax> http://sshrootat.blogspot.com/2011/04/preseeding-ubuntu-natty-1104.html?showComment=1304539004310#c4690327398625143862
<cepacolmax> max, if I could see your preseed file, I could diff and maybe see where I'm going wrong
<roadmr> cepacolmax: FWIW I have the same preseed stuff as you posted earlier and I don't get asked about partitions, so it looks like that part hasn't changed
<cepacolmax> wow.
<cepacolmax> is there anywhere to get at logs when I'm doing pxe+preseed?
<cepacolmax> I mean, I can flip over to a console and peek in /var/log, but there doesnt seem to be much there?
<maxb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603466/
<maxb> cepacolmax: ^
<maxb> I think most of the interesting stuff goes to /var/log/syslog in the initrd
<roadmr> maxb: you can also modify your pxe files and add log_host=1.2.3.4 log_port=514 to send syslog to a remote host (where you need to enable remote syslog reception as well)
<cepacolmax> hmmm
<cepacolmax> thanks guys for looking at it.
<cepacolmax> I'm gonna go dig thru these two preseed files and find the diffs
<maxb> cepacolmax: Let me know if you find it :-)
<maxb> Alternatively, post yours, and I'll run it here just to confirm it doesn't just hate you :-)
<cepacolmax> maxrb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603472/
<smuxi-user-jtayl> how does one set a bug to only affect natty and not oneiric?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-05
<cepacolmax> hey maxrb
<cepacolmax> your preseed works
<cepacolmax> which is extra wierd because the only real difference is this line: d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select atomic
<patrickmw> bdmurray, why can't I update the tags for bug 655833 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 655833 in eclipse (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "Eclipse Foundation Code-signing certificate chain not trusted (affects: 2) (heat: 21)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655833
<bdmurray> patrickmw: what do you want to do?
<bdmurray> wait let me guess ;-)
<patrickmw> bdmurray, I just tested it and its all good.  I need to change it from v-needed to v-done.  But I don't have the option to update the tags
<bdmurray> patrickmw: hunh, I just did it.  must be a browser thing
<patrickmw> bdmurray, I will restart firefox
<bdmurray> patrickmw: you can tack on /+edit to the url to get a non ajax form
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/655833/+edit
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 655833 in eclipse (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "Eclipse Foundation Code-signing certificate chain not trusted (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<patrickmw> bdmurray, oh thats frickin cool
<bdmurray> I've seen weird things happen with launchpad ajax when firefox is using lots of memory
<bdmurray> so that's a possibility
<patrickmw> bdmurray, thanks for the tip. /+edit is sweet
<BUGabundo> nite
<jo-erlend> anyone around to test a small bug for me in 11.04? In the audio preferences, you can choose an audio theme. But the choice of theme isn't always remembered from session to session. There is something really strange going on. It's sometimes remembered and other times not.
<JoshuaL> Is bug #777335 something which should be pointed to the ubuntu brainstorm?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 777335 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Better naming for Printing menu entry (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777335
<jo-erlend> can someone tell me what package the audio preferences dialog belongs to?
<jo-erlend> or even better; how to find out what package a dialog belongs to?
<JoshuaL> jo-erlend, gnome-volume-control
<jo-erlend> thanks.
<jo-erlend> JoshuaL, uh... That package isn't installed here.
<JoshuaL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<jo-erlend> I mean when you click the audio indicator and select preferences.
<JoshuaL> jo-erlend, odd
<JoshuaL> When I click it it says Sound Preferences, it then opens gnome-volume-control
<jo-erlend> right. It does. dpkg -L gnome-volume-control said it wasn't installed. I assume that means the command doesn't come from that package?
<JoshuaL> it says the same for me
<JoshuaL> moment
<JoshuaL> jo-erlend, gnome-media is the right package
<jo-erlend> JoshuaL, thanks. :)
<jo-erlend> I filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/777661
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 777661 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "gnome-volume-control doesn't /always/ remember sound theme between sessions (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<JoshuaL> jo-erlend, the bug reports looks good to me. maybe a good idea to add the version number of the package.
<jo-erlend> oh, I thought the bug would be for natty and so the version number should be implicit?
<jo-erlend> but I'm going to add a comment to the thread anyway, so I can include the version number then in any case.
<JoshuaL> you can edit your summary
<jo-erlend> that bug is really strange. I've logged in and out about thirty times, and I'm completely unable to predict the result each time. Very strange.
<jo-erlend> it seems that time is of the essence in that bug. The theme setting isn't saved immediately like the rest of the settings in the dialog, so if you log out after making a change, it doesn't work as expected. Strange behaviour, but I guess it should be easy to fix for someone with experience with it.
<JoshuaL> jo-erlend, describe all the info you find in the bug to make it easier for the developers to find the issue :)
<jo-erlend> yes, I did.
<jo-erlend> well, I think I did. If you have the time, please have a look.
<JoshuaL> to me it looks good enough, no idea what the experts think of it :)
<jo-erlend> now, this second bug is more difficult for me to report. The problem is that after a clean install of 11.04, the login sound for the loginscreen is enabled, but gnome-control-center shows it as disabled. If you enable it, then nothing happens, but if you then disable it again, then it is disabled and everything is fine. The question is; does that bug belong to gnome-control-center or to gdm?
<JoshuaL> jo-erlend, might be related to bug #675918
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 675918 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Login sound plays when 'Play login sound' is un-checked (affects: 6) (dups: 2) (heat: 50)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675918
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/744987
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 744987 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "choose local mirror during install (affects: 1) (heat: 96)" [Undecided,New]
<ikt> does ubiquity already handle local mirror distribution through mirror.ubuntu.com ?
<jo-erlend> JoshuaL, that's the one. Thanks. :)
<JoshuaL> np
<Laibsch> is it just me or is there no list of subscribers in bug 713922?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 713922 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "left-click menu doesn't always show in multi-head setup (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713922
<yofel_> Laibsch: not only you, and happens for me for all other gtk+2.0 bugs too -> #launchpad
<Laibsch> yofel: thanks for confirming
<JoshuaL> Hmm, my system froze a few times when using Firefox..
<RedSingularity> jibel: think this should be filed against U-M?  Issue with the progress bar window.  Maybe gtk related?  bug 769817
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 769817 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Installation progress dialog not visible (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769817
<jibel> RedSingularity, Hi, why gtk ? from the bug report, I understand that the 'Applying changes' dialog is not appearing at all.
<RedSingularity> jibel: doesnt that progress bar window use gtk?
<jibel> RedSingularity, indeed it uses gtk widgets like most of the dialogs in a gnome environment. But the reporter says 'the Updates Progress Dialog is not becoming visible'
<jibel> not only the progress bar
<seb128> jibel: what issue is that?
<RedSingularity> jibel: hmmm but it seems to work when using it as another user.  I asked him to try it as su and it worked fine.  I guess i figured it cant be a problem with the update-manager itself because it works fine under other accounts.
<jibel> seb128, the 'applying changes' dialog of update-manager is not appearing when the user installs the updates.
<jibel> RedSingularity, Does it see the authentication dialog ?
<RedSingularity> well the core files i guess
<jibel> s/it/he
<pedro_> for the record it works fine here, I'm installing some updates
<jibel> pedro_, here as well, that's why I think it is a system specific issue.
<pedro_> it might be, yes
<jibel> and that's the only user reporting it.
<pedro_> RedSingularity, is that a clean installation or an upgrade?
<RedSingularity> jibel: yeah.  I have not even tried to reproduce because I believe it to be local as well.
<RedSingularity> pedro_: clean install.  Looks like beta2 though.
<pedro_> m odd, haven't seen anything like that, what if the reporter creates another user profile and try there?
<RedSingularity> jibel: I had the user clear the home config files too.  No improvement.
<RedSingularity> pedro_: well it works fine under SU
<jibel> RedSingularity, also ask to execute from the command line as a normal user, did he changed sudo right for this user ?
<pedro_> eek, crazy things happen when you run those under sudo rather than waiting for the dialog to ask for your password...
<pedro_> or just using su..
<RedSingularity> pedro_: well gksu....
<RedSingularity> jibel: i did have him execute from terminal as normal user.  I was looking for error output.  There was none he said.
<RedSingularity> jibel: I am not sure if he is getting the policykit password prompt though.  I will have to ask him.
 * jibel can't quit vi, the escape key being stuck :(
<roadmr> hmm so escape is vi's kryptonite? is ctrl emacs' kryptonite?
<hggdh> sorta. On vi you usually use escape in a philosophical way
<roadmr> hm emacs = control freak. vi = escape artist.
<jibel> RedSingularity, I can't reproduce even by completely disabling polkit and sudo.
<RedSingularity> jibel: I didnt think you would be able too :)  What do you think I should do with the report?
<RedSingularity> jibel: obviously its not a bug with the u-m....I wonder if the problem arises when using another piece of software with a progress bar?
<bdmurray> bug squad meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/777930
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 777930 in ubuntu "High power consumption and general overheat in ubuntu 11.04. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ikt> looks like dupe of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/760131
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty (affects: 147) (heat: 1020)" [High,Confirmed]
<ikt> anyone agree?
<hggdh> sounds similar indeed. Beawre of machine differences
<dotgokul> Hi.. this is my first time on irc. please bear with me. I raised a bug a couple days ago about the unity launcher... can anyone confirm the bug?
<dotgokul> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/775062
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 775062 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unity launcher mouse over left edge - has an unexpected behavior (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> hggdh: you might already know this, but just mentioning incase, Bjoern is Canonical employed maintainer for LibO
<hggdh> vish: I did not know... and I asked about his status as maintainer, and got no response
<vish> hggdh: yea, he'd probably reply, but just mentioning :)
<hggdh> thank you
<vish> yw..
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad - next meeting 5/19/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<RedSingularity> Anyone direct me to the meeting logs? :)
<yofel> good question...
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/05/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t18:01
<yofel> ah right
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: ty :)
<Ampelbein> yw ;-)
<Otacon22> Hello
<Otacon22> I think that i've a bug on ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<vish> !bug
<ubot4`> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Otacon22> the indicator-applet-session is taking 107MB of ram
<vish> Otacon22: try to look at previous bugs in launchpad if not present; file a bug using $ ubuntu-bug indicator-session
<Rcart> Hello. I've been working on this bug  763594 and I think that is ready to be triaged. Would some one please mark it as it?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 763594 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Title bar icon does not update on tab switch (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763594
<BUGabundo> evening
<patrickmw> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shotwell/+bug/771841
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 771841 in shotwell (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Update natty to 0.9.3 (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<patrickmw> is there a way to attach multiple upstream bugs to a lp bug?
<patrickmw> I added one, but there are 3 more I'd like to attach
<bdmurray> patrickmw: no its one bug watch per bug report
<patrickmw> bdmurray, dang, ok
<jtaylor> patrickmw: posting links in a comment will at least make them show up in the remote bug watches bar under the subscribers (e.g  bug 754577)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 754577 in geany (Ubuntu) "assertion failed: (r == n_visible_rows) (affects: 1) (heat: 153)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754577
<patrickmw> jtaylor, thank you.  I realize now that its not necessary to try and link each separately.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-06
<c2tarun> need help with bug 777973 I couldn't understand the last comment, Can anyone please explain?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 777973 in asciijump (Ubuntu) "Merge asciijump 1.0.2~beta-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777973
<hramrach_> Hello
<hramrach_> How od I report bugs with Ubuntu mirrors?
<hramrach_> The page at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs which you get by trying to report an Ubuntu bug advises to run apport or whatever but you dan't need that for Ubuntu mirror bug and there is no way to actually report a bug
<yofel> I'm not sure either, someone in #ubuntu-mirrors shoudl know
<yofel> *should know
<jfi> Hello, is it allowed for an upstream author to directly flag a bug as 'confirmed' in order to speedup the resolution?
<jfi> it concerns this packaging "bug": bug #778415
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 778415 in psensor (Ubuntu) "Missing Nvidia and Application Indicator support (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778415
<micahg> jfi: you just need to make sure there's a valid e-maill address in the changelog and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors, you can set it to confirmed at that point yourself to show it's ready for sponsorship
<micahg> jfi: also, get rid of the extra newline at the end of debian/control
<jfi> micahg, argh yes, the new changelog is wrong, I am going to fix it
<jfi> micahg, thx for the information
<jfi> micahg, fixed: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/71191903/778415.debdiff
<micahg> jfi: you might want to say why you're adding that in the changelog
<micahg> jfi: and this should probably move to #ubuntu-devel :)
<jfi> jfi: ok, I will explanation in changelog. Sorry to be out of topic on this channel.
<jtaylor> is pull-lp-source in natty broken?
<jtaylor> e.g. pull-lp-source meld
<jtaylor> some json decode error
<micahg> jtaylor: wfm
<jtaylor> ?
<jtaylor> micahg: I'm not familiar with that abreviation
<yofel> works for me too
<jtaylor> ah
<jtaylor> must be something local then
<jtaylor> weird it works in oneirc which has the same version
<jtaylor> hm the lpcache is somehow tainted, anyone know how to reset it?
<jtaylor> found it: rm -rf $HOME.launchpadlib/
<xieyi> I find a problem of rekonq 0.7.0 with kubuntu 11.04. When I download a file, a dialog ask for location to save the file. If I change the location the whole browser freazes. I think it may be a bug.
<xieyi> rekonq alway prompt a dialog saying rekonq requires an additional plugin to decode this file The following plugin is required:text/html when I use the google translator
<pcanham> Hi, could anyone help point me in the direction of any documents on how to debug shutdown issues, seeing on a Sony Vaio that you cant reboot or shutdown, screen shows just the background and this is it
<pcanham> dmesg,message,syslog,kern.log showing no useful information either
<micahg> pcanham: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Symptom
<pcanham> thanks micahg will go though this and hopefully get some info together
<tetsuo55> Is anyone working on the wifi regression(s) in 11.04?
<tetsuo55> seems to span over several brands of wifi cards, so it appears to be the network manager or something
<tetsuo55> symtoms are: Signal generally weaker than with 10.10/windows and once it drops below a certain level, it will start dropping so many packadges that at some point it completely loses the connection
<tetsuo55> in these same locations 10.10/windows will stay connected at good speeds for days
<tetsuo55> my wireshark logs on 11.04 look more black than green
<tetsuo55> :(
<hggdh> tetsuo55: please open a bug on it -- do not assume that this is generic; may be related to a specific wireless card/brand/firmware level
<hggdh> tetsuo55: for example, my wireless works perfectly
<EvilUrsinha> tetsuo55, and mine doesn't because of an specific driver change I know it's a regression for that hardware (there's an open bug for that)
<hggdh> EvilUrsinha: Evil?
<EvilUrsinha> hggdh, just for today :)
<hggdh> heh
<JoshuaL> Is bug #778653 an unity bug or should it be marked as affecting Ayatana Design?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 778653 in unity (Ubuntu) "Fullscreen firefox and xchat conflicts (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778653
<tetsuo55> Ursinha-lunch: what hardware do you have?
<tetsuo55> hggdh: do you have a strong or weak signal? the bug only plays out when the signal is weak
<tetsuo55> hggdh:  my wireless works fine too, if i stay in my office, but as soon as i walk to the other room, it starts acting up
<tetsuo55> also what is the best way to open a bug so my hardware gets added to it?
<yofel> file it with 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<tetsuo55> there are so many open bugs for the 11.04 wifi regression that i'm not sure which one is like mine
<tetsuo55> but that wont add hardware specs will it?
<yofel> no one is, the kernel team wants seperate reports for everyone
<tetsuo55> don't i need to use apport for it
<yofel> ubuntu-bug *is* apport
<tetsuo55> oh
<tetsuo55> ok so i run that from terminal
<yofel> well, you can use apport-bug too, ubuntu-bug is an alias for that
<tetsuo55> running
<tetsuo55> might as well keep going
<tetsuo55> how should i report that " when switching from just the laptop screen, to just the external monitor, the extra resolution will be black, and alghough the mouse will go over it, the windows hide under it
<tetsuo55> ok reported wifi regression here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/778671
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 778671 in linux (Ubuntu) "Connection times out when WIFI signal is weak, regression from 10.10 to 11.04 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<tetsuo55> i also have a crash bugs with unity that dont trigger apport
<yofel> do you have apport actually enabled?
<tetsuo55> yes
<tetsuo55> i changed the line from 0 to 1
<tetsuo55> and it catches other crashes like flash player
<tetsuo55> doublechecked, its set to 1
<JoshuaL> Is bug #778653 an unity bug or should it be marked as affecting Ayatana Design?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 778653 in unity (Ubuntu) "Fullscreen firefox and xchat conflicts (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778653
<JoshuaL> tetsuo55, yofel that bugs looks like a duplicate of bug 776834 or am i mistakena?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 776834 in linux (Ubuntu) "Natty drops wifi if signal not four bars (affects: 2) (heat: 3264)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776834
<yofel> *that* is for the kernel team to decide
<JoshuaL> ok
<yofel> they don't like you adding infors to a bug unless you have the *exact* same hardware, firmware revision on the chips, bios rev, etc.
<yofel> s/infors/infos/
<JoshuaL> yofel, ok thanks :)
<EvilUrsinha> tetsuo55, I have an eeepc with something that I have to check now :)
<EvilUrsinha> tetsuo55, it's rt2860pci
<ikt> where would be best to file a feature request for ubuntu to include the ability to downgrade an install?
<hggdh> ikt: downgrade in what sense -- version, or package?
<ikt> complete version
<ikt> for example from 11.04 to 10.10
<ikt> I mean an ideal state would be in a VM with snapshotting
<ikt> but by itself it sounds fairly impossible
<ikt> it would require backing up the entire computer maybe to a single tar? and then if you went back unrolling it out
<hggdh> indeed... I am not sure this is generically possible. You cannot really tar up the whole install and then untar it -- it would conflict with the currently-running system, and all bets are then off
<tetsuo55> EvilUrsinha: ok different from mine
<hggdh> this is doable with an overlay filesystem
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/775317
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 775317 in ubuntu "Cannot down grade away from natty (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<ikt> I can't think where to put :s
<hggdh> ikt: perhaps http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<ikt> ah yes, good idea
<yofel> well, this *is* already planned
<yofel> not before btrfs becomes stable though
<hggdh> I did not know it was already planned
<hggdh> good to know, though :-)
<yofel> well, not sure about full upgrade backups, but I know people talked about this during natty
<yofel> natty's ubiquity already makes a root and home subvolume if you install on btrfs which you need for upgrade snapthots
<arand> yofel: Is it planned as in has a blueprint, or as in "hey, that'd be cool if someone does it.."
<yofel> arand: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-foundations-n-btrfs-support there are items for apt snapshotting
<arand> yofel: Actually, maverick's layout would work as well for snapshotting, though the ability to roll back / without doing the same with your home has its perks ;)
<yofel> well, true, that's why we have a seperate root subvolume now
<yofel> ikt: ^
<ikt> nice :D
<caudex> System - Prefs - Keyboard won't reset to defaults Apply-System-Wide (meerkat on tpad t-42) any ideas?
<txomon> hello, I just discovered a kernel bug, that was a minor problem before, how was the command for kernel bugs ubuntu-bug ...
<yofel> ubuntu-bug linux
<txomon> oki
<txomon> yofel, how can I mark it as a previously fixed bug?
<yofel> txomon: use a regression tag https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags#Regression%20specific
<txomon> and which one should I use for kernel one?
<txomon> regression-update?
<yofel> when was the last time it worked?
<yofel> regression-release would be: worked in maverick, broke in natty. -updates is worked in natty and an update broke it, -proposed is for testing packages from <release>-proposed
<txomon> oki
<txomon> ty
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-07
<ikt> can someone help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/778222
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 778222 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Graphics crash (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ikt> it has a video, and really appears to be an xorg crash
<ikt> but apport-collect didn't attach any decent logs and I'm not sure which ones are vital
<vish> hggdh , bdmurray: page not found :s » https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-o-ubuntu-bugcontrol-membership-policy
<vish> hmm, we dont have a QA track..
<vish> so its been moved to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-qa-o-ubuntu-bugcontrol-membership-policy
<tetsuo55> hmm, butterfly is crashing a lot today
<psusi> It seems that the Opinion state is just an alias for Invalid.  Shouldn't it be a little different, like it should show up in a full text search?
<Ampelbein> psusi: yes, I think I've seen a bug about this (or a discussion in #launchpad).
<Ampelbein> psusi: could be bug 772954 that I remember.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 772954 in launchpad ""Opinion" bug status causes user confusion (affects: 1) (heat: 23)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772954
<RedSingularity> Is there any tool out there that will list the packages installed on the system from custom PPA's?
<RedSingularity> jibel: any idea where to go next with this one?  Its obviously a local error but I dont want to leave the user hanging either.  I am stumped :(
<RedSingularity> bug 769817
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769817 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Installation progress dialog not visible (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769817
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-08
<nexuslite> I'm having a couple problems with ubuntu 11.04
<nexuslite> hmm no response here and launchpad seems to have an internal server error oh well.
<dlbike76>  Hi can anyone help me identify the package for an Ayatana-Design bug?
<dlbike76> ^ bug 779144
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 779144 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "menu bar is incorrectly aligned (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779144
<Krtek|Busy> hello
<jtaylor> hi concerning bug 607395
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 607395 in matplotlib (Ubuntu) "Please merge matplotlib 1.0.1-1 (universe) from debian experimental main (affects: 8) (heat: 44)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607395
<jtaylor> debian has uploaded matplotlib to unstable, all ubuntu deltas ahve been applied
<jtaylor> so it can now be synced, should I retitle that bug or close it and open a new one?
<duncan-nz> Hi there. Need help finding the cause of a bug. If you're running unity-2d please take a look at bug #775640 thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 775640 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "[dash] Could not display "file.odt". The location is not a folder. (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775640
<JoshuaL> what is the correct package to fill a bug against when a synaptic touchpad is not recognized?
<arand> JoshuaL: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics might be one.
<JoshuaL> arand, thanks
<JoshuaL> arand, a tried changing the affecting project of an bug to xserver-xorg-input-synaptics but it says the project was not found
<arand> It's probably built from a larger source package.
<JoshuaL> there is Ubuntu >> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<yofel> JoshuaL: "Project" or "Package in ubuntu" ?
<JoshuaL> package in ubuntu sorry
<yofel> odd then
<JoshuaL> ah I was doing it wrong, sorry need to learn a lot :)
<virusuy> later i'll start to read about bug squad :-D
<Tetsuo55> Should i open a bug report for this? (it also happens for the battery), and if so with which command should i invoke the bug reporting process? ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared
<Ampelbein> Tetsuo55: 'ubuntu-bug linux' can be used to report bugs against the kernel
<Tetsuo55> ok :)
<JoshuaL> I have a bug regarding the position of applications when a second monitor is detached
<JoshuaL> oops, have to ask my question too, to what package should i report this bug?>
<pitwalker> dpkg: error processing openssh-server (--configure):
<yofel> pitwalker: and the next line is?
<duncan-nz> JoshuaL, I think that depends on what graphics driver you're using. But I'm not sure, see if you can find similar bugs and see what packages they are reported for.
<JoshuaL> nouveau
<JoshuaL> duncan-nz, i will check if there is a bug simular to it for that package
<duncan-nz> looks like this might be the package: nouveau-firmware
<JoshuaL> duncan-nz, thanks for the help :)
<pitwalker> :-(
<pitwalker> dpkg: error processing openssh-server (--configure):
<pitwalker>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<pitwalker> Errors were encountered while processing:
<pitwalker>  openssh-server
<pitwalker> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Xornot> I've been having errors with dpkg also
<pitwalker> /var/log/dpkg.log not enough verbose
<pitwalker> 2011-05-08 21:25:00 startup packages configure
<pitwalker> 2011-05-08 21:25:00 configure openssh-server 1:5.8p1-1ubuntu3 <none>
<pitwalker> 2011-05-08 21:25:00 status half-configured openssh-server 1:5.8p1-1ubuntu3
<yofel> pitwalker: can you edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.postinst, replace '/bin/sh -e' with '/bin/sh -ex' at the top and run dpkg --configure -a? That'll make the script very verbose
<yofel> Xornot: the same one?
<pitwalker> yofel: thanks I try
<yofel> once you have the output pastebin it
<yofel> !paste
<ubot4> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pitwalker> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604934/
<pitwalker> dpkg's virtualbox warning is not problem
<yofel> pitwalker: what does 'ls -la /etc/ssh/sshd_config' say?
<pitwalker> pitwalker: not exist
<pitwalker> yofel:
<pitwalker> yofel: we can chat in private
<yofel> k, if you want
<pitwalker> yofel: ssh is completely removed because an upstart problem
<yofel> why is it trying to install it then for you?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-30
 * txomon|home is away: Estoy ocupado
<veger> Could someone set bug #949143 to Triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 949143 in subversion "[needs-packaging] Provide Subversion 1.7.x in the Ubuntu Software Repo" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949143
<nik90> anybody know the package name for ubuntu installer?
<nik90> I tried ubuquity, but it says it is an upstream project and does not manage bugs in launchpad
<nik90> ubiquity*
<ogra_> ubiquity is right, but you should use it in the ubuntu project
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity ... vs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubiquity
<ogra_> (the latter is the upstream project for ubiquity, the former is the ubiquity package in ubuntu
<ogra_> )
<nik90> ogra: thnx :)
<ia> Hello. I will be very appreciate for any [useful] feedback/comments/confirmations to this bug #991902
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 991902 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "blinking blank screen after booting [asus zenbook ux21]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991902
<nik90> ogra, when ever I click on affects project and search for ubiquity it gives me the the 2nd link
<nik90> ogra, how do I make it point to the first link?
<nik90> anybody/
<nik90> I am trying to achieve this in ttps://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/991895/
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/991895
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 991895 in unity "Animation flickering during OS install 12.04" [Undecided,Invalid]
<nik90> nevermind, i found it :)
<EvilResistance> quick question, but if a bug has been fixed in an Ubuntu package in a later version of Ubuntu than the bug is reported on, should the bug be marked as "Fix Released", or left as "Confirmed"
<EvilResistance> (in this case, the bug is reported on a package in Natty, but the fix is incorporated into Precise)
<EvilResistance> (repost) quick question, but if a bug has been fixed in an Ubuntu package in a later version of Ubuntu than the bug is reported on, should the bug be marked as "Fix Released", or left as "Confirmed"
<EvilResistance> (in this case, the bug is reported on a package in Natty, but the fix is incorporated into Precise)
<jtaylor> EvilResistance: it is marked fix released, if it applies to earlier versions and should be fixed you can ask for it to be nominiated for that series
<EvilResistance> well it can't be fixed, because the fix was done upstream in Precise (ZNC 0.206-1, and ZNC 0.204-1 and later do not build in natty (missing deps), even in backports (because backports can't build-dep on other backports))
<EvilResistance> at least not in Natty
<EvilResistance> it can be fixed in Oneiric by a backport, but...
<jtaylor> then it should only be marked fix released in precise/quantal
<micahg> well, if the bug was never valid in a later release, it's invalid
<EvilResistance> its marked in Natty
<EvilResistance> so...
<EvilResistance> not sure how to handle it...
<EvilResistance> and tbh its a very minor bug, lower priority than low imo
<Daekdroom> Is it possible to apply the patch to the older release?
<EvilResistance> if and only if i write a patch, no patch exists for it as it stands
<jtaylor> if its lower than low importance its not worth an SRU
<jtaylor> just close it
<EvilResistance> Bug #897038
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 897038 in znc "/usr/share/doc/znc/README.Debian refers to non-existent file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897038
<EvilResistance> very very minor
<jtaylor> yes that does not need fixes in stable releases
<jtaylor> if its fixed in quantal, close it
<EvilResistance> so, status -> Invalid?
<jtaylor> whatever is most appropriate
<EvilResistance> considering i can't set Won't Fix...
<EvilResistance> and considering its been fixed in Debian (0.206-1) and Precise/Quantal (same version, per last minute sync request with an FFe)
<jtaylor> if the issue was once there and now not, its fix release
<EvilResistance> regardless of whether the issue still exists in Natty or Oneiric?
<Daekdroom> Well, it can be fixed in Oneiric, but not in Natty.
<EvilResistance> and it can only be fixed in Oneiric with a backport, which I'd be happy to request/test
 * EvilResistance did that before for ZNC 0.204
<ia> Hello. I will be very appreciate for any [useful] feedback/comments/confirmations to this bug #991902
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 991902 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "blinking blank screen after booting [asus zenbook ux21]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991902
<EvilResistance> Maverick's EOL right?
<EvilResistance> !maverick
<ubot2> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<EvilResistance> yep...
<EvilResistance> in which case there's something that needs marking as "Won't Fix" for Maverick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/php5/+bug/882291
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 882291 in php5 "Maverick: php5-gd does not place gd.ini in correct location" [Undecided,Fix released]
<EvilResistance> (in Natty, it was fixed)
<hggdh> EvilResistance: done, thanks
<s9iper1> anybody help me in signing the PGP key ?
<jtaylor> the key?
<jtaylor> have you verified the owner?
<s9iper1> jtaylor: no
<jtaylor> then you shouldn't sign it
<s9iper1> i had the pgp signed and its on my launchpad account but i get expired now i dont know how to resibmit it
<s9iper1> jtaylor: i generate it and do all the steps and than i send it to server but  launchpad id can not recognize it,,,  i wana know how the launchpad recognize it if we have ni fingure print in the key ?
<s9iper1> no*
<jtaylor> probably a question for #launchpad
<jtaylor> a key always has a fingerprint, I don't understand the problem
<s9iper1> jtaylor: when we generate the key than we have to manually enter the fingerprint or it is automatically present in it ?
<jtaylor> it is always present
<jtaylor> you have to enter a passphrase to secure the key
<s9iper1> jaytalor: yes i have entered
<s9iper1> while generating
<EvilResistance> hggdh, no problem (considering I filed that bug a while ago, I can tell when its supposed to be Won't Fix)
<guntbert> about bug reports: should I change the status of a bug (from "incomplete" to something else) after giving the requested information?
<micahg> guntbert: you can reset it back to new if all the information has been provided
<guntbert> micahg: will do, thx
<mfisch> bdmurray: hey is bugcontrol not a normal launchpad team?  I'm surprised that I don't see it in my list of teams on my LP "homepage"
<bdmurray> mfisch: I see it there
<bdmurray> mfisch: for your page
 * mfisch sees it now and puts the vodka down
<mfisch> thanks bdmurray ;)
<mfisch> bdmurray: does bugcontrol have an official icon?  I'm writing an ubuntu accomplishment using jono's accomps system
<bdmurray> mfisch: yes its a box with a check in it
<bdmurray> mfisch: I'd be interested in see that accomplishment
<mfisch> bdmurray: do you have a larger image than that small one in my homepage?
<mfisch> bdmurray: I'm doing a bugsquad one as well, I grabbed that bug pic from the wikui
<bdmurray> mfisch: not that I remember having
<mfisch> bdmurray: I think you got the icon from the Open Icon library, I am downloading and looking for a larger copy
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-01
<Traumflug> Hello all :-)
<Traumflug> Well, I've found a bug in one of the packages (surprise!) shortly before 12.04 was released and fixed it.
<Traumflug> Now the merge request is apparently stuck: https://code.launchpad.net/~mah-jump-ing/ubuntu/precise/pcb/fix-for-988503-2/+merge/103767
<Traumflug> What could I do about this, after all it's just a click from a member of the Ubuntu-Bugs group missing.
<rbasak> Traumflug: this channel is about bug triage. I think you need to ask in #ubuntu-devel. Looks like your merge request is in the sponsorship queue and is awaiting a patch pilot to look at it.
<Traumflug> thanks, rbasak
<Traumflug> joining ubuntu-devel :-)
<rbasak> Traumflug: I think you need to now need to file merge requests against the quantal branch rather than precise btw.
<Traumflug> rbasak, I'd very much like to get the fix into precise. users will go away if this bug appears for the next 6 months.
<rbasak> Traumflug: the process is to get a fix into the current development release first, then file an SRU for precise. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for the details of how this is done and for instructions on what you need to do. If the bug is important enough, you can get SRU approval for it.
<Traumflug> I see, makes sense.
<ia> Hello. I will be very appreciate for any [useful] feedback/comments/confirmations to this bug #991902
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 991902 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "blinking blank screen after booting [asus zenbook ux21]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991902
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-02
<dglass> any bug supervisors able to answer a question or two about SRUs?
<mlankhorst> Can I please be added to the bugs team? :)
<hggdh> mlankhorst: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad with special emphasys on "Requirements" at the end. Then please apply, and we will approve you
<mlankhorst> I've read it, subscribed to ml and applied
 * hggdh looks at email, and find mlankhorst's application
<hggdh> mlankhorst: welcome to the Bug Squad! :-)
<hggdh> mlankhorst: sorry
<mlankhorst> np :)
<mlankhorst> and thanks
<hggdh> mlankhorst: heh, my pleasure. We sure need the help
<EddieT> hello all, would this be a place to report an issue with installing the bridge-utils package on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<EvilResistance> EddieT, not exactly, filing a bug on launchpad against the package might be *if* the issue is a bug in the package
<EvilResistance> getting support with this is in #ubuntu
<EddieT> so my issue is that it will not install, gets a has sum mismatch
<EddieT> package downloads, but willnot install
<EddieT> hash sum mismatch, sorry typing
<EvilResistance> bleh, windows limitations...
 * EvilResistance grabs his LiveUSB, and boots to it
<EddieT> seems to be an issue with the files in the repo..not necessarily an ubuntu issue...
<EvilResistance> EddieT:  this is 12.04?
<EddieT> yes, 12.04 LTS 64 bit
<EddieT> worked on Monday, but since Tuesday get the error when trying to do "apt-get install bridge-utils"
<EddieT> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main bridge-utils amd64 1.5-2ubuntu6 [31.4 kB]
<EddieT> Fetched 31.4 kB in 0s (0 B/s)
<EddieT> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bridge-utils/bridge-utils_1.5-2ubuntu6_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<EvilResistance> oyi, pastebin
<EvilResistance> has nobody in the world heard of pastebin? :/
<EvilResistance> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EddieT> well I am not an IRC regular at all...my apologies
<EvilResistance> i've been meaning to install Precise...
 * EvilResistance downloads a precise installation image and preps a VM
<EddieT> i had no issues until yesterday, was able to build 3 or 4 test nodes...now i cannot get the bridge-utils...thought i would try here...
<EvilResistance> well if i can get an instance of Precise up and running, then i can see if hte issue is localized to just your system
<EvilResistance> or globally
<EddieT> that would be a great test
<EddieT> I have a partner in Oregon doing same...but he is more n00b than I
<EvilResistance> problem is downloading Precise :P
 * EvilResistance doesnt have an ISO yet
<EddieT> basic install, update, dist-upgrade, then try bridge-utils
<EddieT> it has to be the md5 hash is what I am thinking...or something is getting twisted on the download, but this is a pretty small package
<EddieT> apt-get install -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True bridge-utils
<EddieT> EvilResistance , that command worked
<EvilResistance> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi/+bug/993378
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993378 in pidgin "pastebinit sould be a dependency" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<EvilResistance> triage/wishlist
<EvilResistance> its needed as triage/wishlist on irssi
<bdmurray> EvilResistance: done thanks
<EvilResistance> bdmurray:  it's going to be filed against two other packages, and need wishlisting too, so stick around ;P
<EvilResistance> same bug, xchat and xchat-gnome, wishlist is required
<EvilResistance> bdmurray:  ^
<greg_g> EvilResistance: can you think of a situation where we have made a dependency just because "if you're using this, you might want to use this" intead of "this program actually needs this to function" (excluding meta packages, of course)
<EvilResistance> greg_g:  i'm doing proxy-adding for the bug's OP
<EvilResistance> not myself
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> to be honest, IMHO, those should all be invalid'd
 * greg_g nods
<EvilResistance> to add an additional dependency to packages is pointless
 * EvilResistance is a packager  for the nginx package, and knows this all to well that adding unnecessary optional dependencies is useless
<EvilResistance> it could be a "Recommends:" level thing, but not a dependency
<EvilResistance> (or could be omitted altogether)
<greg_g> right, I understand the desire to say "just run this command 'dmesg | grep blah | pastebinit" without having to first say "install pastebinit" but....
<EvilResistance> you and i are on the same page :)
<greg_g> yeah :)
<EvilResistance> having said this, the guy asked to have them added, then noted he's having browser issues, so...
 * EvilResistance is in the other channel where he is
<greg_g> ah
<greg_g> well, thanks for helping eitherway :)
<EvilResistance> but, according to the triage guide, if its a feature request, and isnt a completely bonkers request, it goes to wishlist
<EvilResistance> (and since i'm not bugcontrol, i can't set triage/wishlist)
<EvilResistance> (although to be honest, if I had any sort of real ultimate power concerning the packages, this bug/featurerequest would be invalid)
<greg_g> :) yeah, correct
<EvilResistance> and now i'm ranting, sorta, which means its time to get the next round of coffee for me
<Kveras> Should I file a bug report if a program from the repositories is not behaving as it should when interacting with the unity global menu while maximized, ie. creating it's own maximized window borders or similar, or are these not considered bugs?
<Kveras> I just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openttd/+bug/993624 but then I got second thoughts and wondered if maybe it's not considered a bug after all. I try to make an effort to be a good community member, so I just want to know for future bugs of similar kind.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993624 in openttd "Openttd does not use the global panel menu when maximized" [Undecided,New]
<Resistance> !info ncurses precise
<Resistance> oops
<Resistance> damn it closed the bots channel
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-03
<EvilResistance> i'm unsure how to triage this one:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/993430
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993430 in update-manager "Recommend backing up before upgrades" [Wishlist,New]
<EvilResistance> in one sense, its a feature request, on another hand, its a huge change...
<EvilResistance> oh i see bdmurray got to it
<EvilResistance> (lag didnt show that he got to it)
<Daekdroom> It's not a huge change if you think of it as the addition of a warning.
<Daekdroom> Integrating update-manager with a backup utility would be a huge change.
<EvilResistance> that was suggested in the thing
<EvilResistance> :P
<Daekdroom> Yeah... I just noticed.
<EvilResistance> perhaps it should be added in the bug in the comments taht adding a backup utility would be a huge change, and that should be proposed on brainstorm and not a bug/feature request?
<EvilResistance> this is why i havent asked it to be triaged yet, i'm still pondering how to treat it
<EvilResistance> i agree, adding warnings would be epic and awesome
<EvilResistance> however, adding in autobackups is a huge change
<EvilResistance> since both exist in the bug/featurerequest...
<EvilResistance> ... perhaps you can see my confusion?
<Daekdroom> Yes, I can. I'm equally confused.
<EvilResistance> if it were up to me, this is what I'd do, assuming i was bugcontrol:
<Daekdroom> 'If the requested enhancement is small and well-defined and/or the suggestion concerns an upstream project, the Importance of the bug should be set to 'Wishlist'. '
<EvilResistance> (1) post to the bug saying "This bug is being traiged for the adding of a warning.  However, adding an automatic backup system is a huge change, and is not to be included in this, rather propose that on brainstorm."
<EvilResistance> (2) triage
<EvilResistance> that'd be my decision, if i were god of everything (and of course, I"m not)
<EvilResistance> actually i can poke the OP of the bug, he's in #ubuntuforums
<EvilResistance> i could have him split off the "big change" part
<EvilResistance> and tell him to propose that on brainstorm
<EvilResistance> and leave the other part in the feature request but
<EvilResistance> bug*
<EvilResistance> perhaps i should post it on the bugsquad list, see what the general response is to it?
<bodhi_zazen> IMO it would be nice to at least warn people that upgrading may have detrimental effects and they need to be prepared for a fresh install ;)
<bodhi_zazen> I know, no one reads the warnings or release notes, but, IMO, it is just too easy to click the upgrade button
<EvilResistance> indeed, but we're stuck on how to process because of the last part of your bug
<EvilResistance> the part about autoupgrading
<EvilResistance> s/autoupgrading/autobackup/
<EvilResistance> adding autobackup is a huge change
<EvilResistance> the rest isnt
<bodhi_zazen> You would think a limited backup would be *fairly* easy to do, but I understand that is a larger change
<EvilResistance> if we process it solely based on the huge change, we'd have to follow the Triage guide
<EvilResistance> and mark your bug as invalid and tell you to go to Brainstorm about it
<bodhi_zazen> I think , at the end of the day, consider data integrity / data loss as you decide how best to triage the bug
<EvilResistance> on the other hand, if we process it based on the warning, we can triage it
<EvilResistance> so you see where i'm confused on the matter, and where Daekdroom is
<EvilResistance> if it were up to me, i'd split off the adding autobackup from your request, and file that separately
<EvilResistance> but it's not entirely up to me
<bodhi_zazen> That would be fine
<EvilResistance> i'll let you do that, i dont have bugcontrol so i can't edit your bug :P
<EvilResistance> (not fully, at least)
<bodhi_zazen> I am just saying, as someone who provides support, we see too many people with failed upgrades, and it is not fun to loose data
<EvilResistance> i agree with you there
 * EvilResistance is an IT technician, and sees this daily
<bodhi_zazen> I am not saying the end user does not have some responsibility, but , make them think about upgrading first
<EvilResistance> mhm
<EvilResistance> bodhi_zazen:  if you will edit the bug to remove the part about the autobackup system being added, and file that part separately, i'll push for the rest of the bug being triaged
<EvilResistance> but as it stands, its kinda hard to decide what to do (even Daekdroom agrees with me)
<bodhi_zazen> done
<EvilResistance> bug control members: this needs triaging: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/993430
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993430 in update-manager "Recommend backing up before upgrades" [Wishlist,New]
<EvilResistance> bodhi_zazen:  if you file the part about adding automatic backups into it, we'll handle that separatelyt
<EvilResistance> separately*
<Daekdroom> EvilResistance, that'd better go to Brainstorm.
<EvilResistance> Daekdroom:  indeed, actually
 * EvilResistance briefly forgot about Brainstorm even though he's mentioned it several times
<EvilResistance> side effect of active monitoring of 12 channels, i think :/
<bodhi_zazen> thanks but-squad
<bodhi_zazen> *bug
<simplew> i have a launchpad account but when i click in button "Report a bug" im redirect to a howto page, how can i report a bug?
<micahg> simplew: ubuntu-bug followed by the package name
<simplew> im not running ubuuntu
<simplew> but theres a major ubuntu bug in the server installer
<simplew> and that needs to be reported
<simplew> since that its also being used by other distros
<simplew> micahg: so how am gona report this bug?
<micahg> well, the instructions are on that page
<simplew> micahg: already told im not running ubuntu
<micahg> simplew: there are instruction on how to file directly
<micahg> look at the summary on top
<simplew> micahg: those isntructions for what i can see are valid for whos running ubuntu
<micahg> simplew: you didn't read the whole page then :)
<simplew> i alreadu read the page twice
<andol> simplew: What about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_at_Launchpad.net then?
<simplew> andol: thanks, but i was at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu and each time i clicked to report a bug i was redirected to the howto page
<simplew> andol: to which package should i refer when this is a problem in the server installer cd?
<simplew> andol: should i leave the field empty?
<andol> Wel, to quote https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<andol> "If you encounter the bug when installing from the Alternate or Server CDs, the package is debian-installer."
<simplew> andol: thabks
<simplew> andol: done -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/993761
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993761 in debian-installer "Precise Server Installer does not allow to complete the encrypt partitions procedure" [Undecided,New]
<simplew> andol: maybe was better to report this bug in debian?
<andol> simplew: Well, if you can reproduce the bug in Debian, sure.
<simplew> andol: i thought this was a pure debian package, thus reporting it to debian,, but thats not the case...
<simplew> andol: i thought this was a pure debian package, thus reporting it to debian,, but if thats not the case...
<simplew> due to this problem im unable to install a deb based distro with encrypted partitions
<simplew> since at 3 distros i already saw, this is the isntaller used
<andol> simplew: If you look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer (for example) you will see that there is an "ubuntu" part of the version number. That means that there is an Ubuntu delta compared to the original Debian package.
<simplew> andol: i see, wel i just hope that this can be fixed to allow users like me to install ubuntu when we already have encrypted partitions in the hd
<nik90> can anyone mark this bug medium priority https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/993768
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993768 in unity "Unity Dash obscures keyboard shortcut overlay" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> thnx
<PirateKing> hi, could you set bug 990949 to Triaged with medium importance?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 990949 in gedit-latex-plugin "Editor scrolls down after editing and saving a tex file" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/990949
<hggdh> PirateKing: done, thank you for the heads up on it
<hggdh> PirateKing: only not Triaged, since it still needs to be reported upstream
<PirateKing> hggdh: alright, thanks!
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek is happening right now in #ubuntu-classroom
<GraemeLion> Hi there.. kinda new to the bug squad thing.. I think #993930 may be ready for triage and importance.
<roadmr> bug 993930
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993930 in unity "onscreen keyboard doesn't disappear from lock screen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993930
<Simplew> to who i need to talk so that a ubuntu bug in debian-installer can be fixed?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-04
<mfisch> bdmurray: jono merged in the Bug Control and Bug Squad accomps today
<bullgard4> (I was directed here from #launchpad.) https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/993038 I wonder what does mean »needs-bisect« in "** Tags added: needs-bisect regression-release"?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993038 in libreoffice "[Upstream] Ubuntu 12.04: Embedded HSQLDB is read-only (regression)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Akusari> Hello people :-)
<Akusari> I've created a bugreport today und it's confirmed already. If somebody could set importance to low it would be pleased. Link: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/994414        number 994414
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994414 in linux "SD-Card slot empty but Kernel think it's attached" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Akusari> Thanks anyway :-)
<Akusari> i'm staying here for further questions (if any)
<Akusari> Well, it's a kernel related problem, so i'm not sure if i'm right here.
<decoder> hey guys. since I've upgraded to 12.04, im experiencing problems after resuming from suspend. symptoms vary but include seeing a crash reporter popup (sometimes), the mouse's (either real mouse or touchpad) left button not working and the alt-key not working
<decoder> tried searching the bug databases but havent found anything so far
<decoder> any known problems in that area?
<decoder> the symptoms are really strange, I assume it's something on window manager level
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-05
<Andrew54thousand> I am not sure if this is an ubuntu bug, or somewhere else, but does anyone know if there have been changes in support of ATSC tuner cards from 10.10 to 12.04...having some issues with a KWorld ATSC 115 and I am trying to pinpoint where the issue is...not sure if its an ubuntu issue, kernel issue or what
<Andrew54thousand> the drivers load fine and the signal gets picked up, but it isn't locking on channels.  I have tried myth, tvheadend and w_scan and none are able to locate a service
<Andrew54thousand> definitely not a hardware issue, i plug the old hard drive in and it works flawlessly...anyone know a log or somewhere to even look at why this is happening?
<hjd> Hm, I have some crashlogs in /var/crash, so I thought I should report them using ubuntu-bug. I went through the steps, but it didn't open Launchpad nor required me to log in. I see that it created some .upload and .uploaded files. Did it report it anonymously or did something go wrong?
<elgaton> Hello everyone - does anyone know how is it possible to get the "null character" used in the crypt() implementations (I'll need to use it for fixing a weird bug)?
<penguin42> elgaton: I doubt it's possible with the crypt() function itself since it doesn't take a length, so the only length it would get is from the input
<penguin42> (and I'd hope it doesn't just read the first 8 bytes....)
<elgaton> penguin42: OK, thanks
<penguin42> whats' the bug?
<elgaton> Bug #943507
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 943507 in pam-mysql "libpam-mysql lets you log in with any password when crypt=1 is set and the password field contains an empty string in the user record." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943507
<elgaton> (It has been made public a while ago - stumbled on the report and decided to fix it)
<penguin42> elgaton: How about replacing that with   strcmp(row[0], row[0]?crypt(passwd, row[0]:""))
<penguin42> oh shuffle that ) before the :
<elgaton> penguin42: Won't work: if the salt (row[0]) is empty then strcmp compares the empty salt with itself.
<elgaton> Oh, sorry - did not read the second part
<elgaton> OK, won't work either.
<penguin42> hmm yes you're right
<penguin42> strcmp(row[0], row[0]?crypt(passwd, row[0]):passwd))
<penguin42> i.e. if the salt is empty compare the empty salt with the entered password
<penguin42> (which would probably better to be an explicit if then else
<elgaton> Would require a strcmp() in any case on row[0] since otherwise the memory address of row[0] would be checked for equality.
<penguin42> oh sorry, I'll wake up in a winute
<penguin42> strcmp(row[0], row[0]809?crypt(passwd, row[0]):passwd))
<penguin42> gah, synergy
<penguin42> strcmp(row[0], row[0][0]?crypt(passwd,row[0]):passwd)
<penguin42> is what I mean, so you're either comparing row[0] against the output of crypt (if row[0][0] is non nil) or you're comparing row[0] against passwd directly when row[0] is actually empty
<elgaton> Would still need an if/then/else as the crypt() output is directly used in the strcmp() function (it is not stored in row[0]).
<penguin42> I don't quite see why; in that line I'm not using the output of crypt() when row[0] is empty
<elgaton> Sorry again - the code is a bit criptic. Anyway, the bug would still be present if row[0] is one byte long - maybe I could write this:
<elgaton> vresult = (strlen(row[0]) < 2) ? strcmp(row[0], passwd) : strcmp(row[0], crypt(passwd, row[0]));
<penguin42> elgaton: Actually, I think you're right - it might be better to always do the crypt, and then check to see if crypt returns an empty string, if it returns empty then check row[0] is empty
<penguin42> sorry, check both row[0] and passwd are empty
<elgaton> Would require a malloc() though
<penguin42> why?
<elgaton> The code I wrote before checks if the salted, hashed password does not meet the POSIX requirements (i.e. is less than two characters long). If it does not meet them, it performs the comparison on the "raw" password, otherwise it calls crypt() as normal.
<penguin42> { char* cryptres; cryptres=crypt(passwd, row[0]); if (cryptres[0]) { vresult=strcmp(row[0], cryptres); } else { vresult=strcmp(row[0], passwd); }
<elgaton> Ah, OK, I thought the "cryptres" pointer needed initialization at first
<penguin42> although I'd worry I don't understand crypt() semantics well enough - in mine if you can find something that got crypt() to return empty that then got directly compared against the key it would be bad
<elgaton> That's what I thought too. Unfortunately, the POSIX specs do not define error behaviour. What they mandate is that the salt 1) should be at least two characters long and 2) should not contain an "implementation-dependant" null character. In case the salt does not respect these prerequisites, the return value is undetermined.
<penguin42> ah right
<elgaton> As I planned to send the patch upstream too, I was looking for a way to determine that character. Seems there is no way other than brute-force testing.
<elgaton> (For reference, here are the specs: <http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/functions/crypt.html>)
<penguin42> elgaton: Hang on, when you pass an empty salt what is crypt returning?
<penguin42> is it returning NULL?
<elgaton> elgaton: An empty string (on the glibc implementation).
<penguin42> interesting that doesn't match that spec - it says it should return a null pointer on error
<elgaton> If you look at the "Errors" section you'll see that crypt() can only fail if it is not implemented on that particular implementation.
<penguin42> so a bad salt isn't classed as an error?
<elgaton> No, it isn't (errno stays at 0).
<penguin42> that's a shame, would have been too easy....
<elgaton> Of course. So the choice is: 1) targetting glibc specifically, or 2) modifying the configure scripts to check what is returned when a null salt is passed.
<penguin42> elgaton: Or as you say, belt and braces, check the salt is sane, and check the output of crypt
<elgaton> penguin42: OK, I'll stick to that, seems the most universal approach.
<elgaton> Thanks again
<penguin42> yeh, nothing wrong with paranoid
<elgaton> :)
<dlentz> this person has about 20 bugs requesting packages to be lzma compressed? should they be combined?
<dlentz> hold on a sec, lost the link..
<dlentz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~jerome-bouat/+bugs?field.searchtext=compression&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=&orderby=-
<dlentz> id&start=0
<dlentz> err, https://bugs.launchpad.net/~jerome-bouat/+bugs?field.searchtext=compression&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=&orde
<dlentz> rby=&
 * dlentz sighs
<wylde> dlentz: bug #something , the bot should spit out the link :)
<dlentz> but i'm not showing one specific bug..
<wylde> dlentz: I know you're talking about mutiples, yeah
<dlentz> ok, this will give you the idea: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~jerome-bouat/+bugs
<wylde> dlentz: I didn't look too deeply but they certainly give the impression that they should be duplicates.
<dlentz> wylde, thanks. i'll wait a few hours to see if there are other opinions, and if not, i'll dupe htem
<wylde> dlentz: yeah, and they all look like wishlist items as well. This guy really wants to push lzma eh?
<steemed> Anyone want to fix a bug for me? I'm pretty sure it's a simple fix because it just involves dependencies
<steemed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/995262
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995262 in ubuntuone-control-panel "ubuntuone-control-panel-common requires ubuntuone-installer" [Undecided,New]
<dlentz> steemed, it is a simple fix (quick edit of the control file), but i think the package maintainer needs to do it
<steemed> Ah ok
<dlentz> at least it's easy to work around
<steemed> Mhm, thought so.
<steemed> OK thanks, just wanted to point out my bug because it seemed fairly simple and quick to fix, but it just requires whoever manages the packages to fix
<steemed> Now I know
<dlentz> yw
<penguin42> steemed: I marked it Triaged since you describe exactly what needs to be fixed, and set it Medium importance since it's fairly nasty in one sense but easy to work around
<steemed> penguin42: thanks
<steemed> penguin42: medium? I'm flattered :D
<penguin42> steemed: Well, I was tossing a coin over whether it was Medium or low; I mean it's a core package and not being able to install it on some configs is nasty, but it's easy to work around
<steemed> Yeah true
<steemed> I do have to say that ubuntuone-installer package is genius to include in the default install so that it was able to squeeze the whole ISO on a CD
<EvilResistance> penguin42:  which bug?
<EvilResistance> you might want a secondary opinion on Medium vs. Low :P
<steemed> bug 995262
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995262 in ubuntuone-control-panel "ubuntuone-control-panel-common requires ubuntuone-installer" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995262
<EvilResistance> my question, then, and penguin42 can weigh in on this, how wide-spread is this issue actively?
<EvilResistance> i.e. what percentage of Xubuntu or Kubuntu users install Ubuntu One?
<penguin42> EvilResistance: I don't know, I don't use it, I just triaged it from the description
<steemed> Not very, IMO. I found it out from a friend
<EvilResistance> penguin42:  i'll see if i can't hash together a debdiff on it
 * EvilResistance can probably do so, given he's done this for other packages
<EvilResistance> having said this, if the percentage of users are *not* running into this issue, it may be prudent to set it to 'low'
<EvilResistance> but the solution either needs the patch or the debdiff (in this case, the debdiff)
<EvilResistance> steemed:  are you certain, though, that Ubuntu One doesn't need the GTK3 pacakges?
<EvilResistance> last I checked, Ubuntu One uses the GTK interface
<steemed> Ubuntu One as of 12.04 uses qt
<steemed> So that it is portable across platforms
<EvilResistance> mmkay, i'll hash together the debdiff
<steemed> The reason the installer requires it is to reduce space taken on the ISO and use the already available libs
<EvilResistance> penguin42:  i'll ask around on the xubuntu and kubuntu questions, but since i lurk in kubuntu, and havent seen many people wanting to install it, i'd say put it as "Low"
<EvilResistance> (i'm on bug squad, and that's my personal opinion)
<EvilResistance> but it coudl go either way
<steemed> EvilResistance: ot
<steemed> EvilResistance: It's posssible they are installing it and not complaining about how much is required
<EvilResistance> true
<steemed> Because well, people don't look
<penguin42> EvilResistance: Nod, I'm on BC, but I tend to err towards Medium unless I'm sure; I reckon it's better for the guy who knows the package well to spot it and lower it rather than it being marked low and it not to get spotted
<EvilResistance> i've *worked with* the package, but i'm not fully into the ubuntu-one package chain
<steemed> Yeah, someone in the Ubuntu One Control Panel team needs to look at it
<EvilResistance> although given i can probably propose a debdiff to fix it
<penguin42> EvilResistance: ah ok, then you know more about the package than I do
<EvilResistance> (since its usually debian/control thiat defines the additional requirements)
<EvilResistance> i've already downloaded the source package
<steemed> It was pointed out by someone who was looking through the package requirements on muon on Kubuntu 12.04
<steemed> And posted on the forums and making fun of Ubuntu for requiring so many dependencies lol
<steemed> But I looked at why it was doing it
<steemed> And all the GTK dependencies were coming from the installer
<steemed> It also prevents the installer from being removed without removing the control panel for ubuntu one
<steemed> I would say low since not a lot of users complain, but then the medium is also something because of the hugeness of all the needed dependencies
<penguin42> I think of the importances on a per-package basis
 * steemed thinks about becoming a bug squad member
<penguin42> please do, there are lots of bugs to be squaded
<steemed> Squated? o.o
<steemed> I don't want to poop bugs D:
<penguin42> hehe
<steemed> I got nothing much to do anyways. I'm at home, recovering from depression.
 * penguin42 sympathises - although be a little careful, some bug reporting can be depressing
<steemed> Why
<penguin42> steemed: Well you can get some that are badly reported, or some where the guys who report it are really upset
<steemed> lul
<steemed> capslock?
<wylde> or some that say ZOMG! IT JUST DUNT WERK!
<steemed> Haha
<steemed> MAI SUSPEND DUN WORK
<wylde> there's TONS of suspend bugs :/
<steemed> Yah, mine doesn't work while plugged in
<steemed> It'll turn off the screen but that's it
<steemed> I'm thinking it's a config that's screwed up somewhere
<wylde> speaking of bugs, I was talking to the reporter of bug #995185 earlier. There were packages provided for keytouch up until Maverick, was the package dropped? Or just not packaged since? Or how would I find out?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995185 in gnome-settings-daemon "Mutlimedia keys Disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995185
<penguin42> wylde: packages.ubuntu.com will show you the package state in all versions
<penguin42> wylde: If it was removed I'd expect to see a bug for it saying to remove it
<wylde> penguin42: yep, ok I'll re-check then
<wylde> thank you
<steemed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/995293
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995293 in xubuntu-meta "Gtk3 applications look awful under Xfce" [Undecided,New]
<steemed> penguin42: ^ I'm already depressed with this one
 * steemed cries in corner
<wylde> I don't see a bug related to removing the package. I am curious because keytouch-editor has builds right up to precise, but keytouch and keytouch-data stopped at natty.
<hggdh> wylde: rmadison can help (it will show, by default, all Ubuntu versions with this package); also, you can look at the debian/control file on the source package to find out what binary packages are produced by the build
<wylde> ok, thanks hggdh
<hggdh> wylde: to grab the source of a Ubuntu package: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/<version>/<package> where <version is the Ubuntu version you want, and <package> is the source package name
<wylde> ahh ok :)
<geofft> wylde: Looks like it was removed from Debian, see http://bugs.debian.org/632110
<wylde> geofft: hmmm, ok. It struck me as odd that keytouch-editor is still in ubuntu, and has builds that are current.
<wylde> any oversight perhaps?
<geofft> well, keytouch-editor is still in Debian too, fwiw, although maybe that's a mistake
<wylde> an*
<geofft> You can see Debian removals (and other stuff) at http://packages.qa.debian.org/<package-name>
<wylde> geofft: thanks I'll bookmark hat for future reference.
<wylde> that*
<trinikrono> i saw a email with texinfo bitesize bugs and i would i like to help, which one of the files should i download to see if is the bug indicated
<trinikrono> an example being bug 984562
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 984562 in texinfo "package install-info 4.13a.dfsg.1-8ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984562
<penguin42> well, that's already marked as invalid
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-06
<trinikrono> yes it is
<trinikrono> okie i see it in the varlogdistupgradeapttermlog file
<EvilResistance> if a bug report is triaged, and a potential solution/patch is included on that bug, do we leave it triaged?
<Daekdroom> Until it's commited, yes.
<Daekdroom> 'Fix Committed is not to be used when a patch is attached to a bug ' according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<EvilResistance> so with this bug, does anything else have to be done?  (I wasnt the triager, but I did create the debdiff that would fix the unrequired dependencies issue)  LP 995262
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995262 in ubuntuone-control-panel "ubuntuone-control-panel-common requires ubuntuone-installer" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995262
<EvilResistance> apart from poking someone who can upload/test the changes (being on a Natty system to check a Precise fix isnt exactly possible, especially with a mostly-dead drive)
<Daekdroom> I don't think there is anything else to do.
<Daekdroom> I do think, however, it makes sense if you assign the bug to yourself if that's possible.
<EvilResistance> now that i can do
<EvilResistance> can't change the importance or anything else though, for some reason i think my bug-access rights somehow got messed
<EvilResistance> might just be FFox being stupid though
<EvilResistance> (even if it were needing its status changed off of Triaged, system won't allow me to :/)
<Daekdroom> I think those things are limited to the Ubuntu Bug Control team.
<EvilResistance> probably
<EvilResistance> i know (at the least) Won't Fix and Triaged are bugcontrol
<EvilResistance> so if i file a debdiff on a bug and its not assigned, i should assign myself to the bug, then?  or is that a per-bug personal decision?
<hggdh> EvilResistance: first of all, all fixes have to be verified against Quantal (the current development release)
<EvilResistance> hggdh:  the version in Quantal is the same in Precise
<EvilResistance> last i checked the repos match
<hggdh> EvilResistance: then the fix will first have to be shown correct on quantal
<EvilResistance> hggdh:  secondly, the MOTUs are being slow today in explaining enabling a Quantal chroot in pbuilder pre-precise
<EvilResistance> hggdh:  the debdiffs would be identical in this case :P
<hggdh> onve quantal is fix released, then a SRU is requested
<EvilResistance> hggdh:  changing debian/control in precise or quantal would be the same
<EvilResistance> the resulting debdiff woudl show the exact same changes
<hggdh> EvilResistance: still. It HAS to be first fixed there
<hggdh> has it been applied to quantal?
<EvilResistance> hggdh:  it hasnt been applied to any, i dont have upload perms.  i'm building my quantal chroot to confirm binaries build there
<EvilResistance> but again, last i checked, the repos for relevant programs match
<hggdh> it is not if they match or not match, it is that the fix has to first be applied on the development release, and THEN requested as a SRU
<hggdh> so your first debdiff should be for quantal
<EvilResistance> hggdh:  can you and i talk in /query then about this?
<EvilResistance> because last i checked the debdiff when excluding the debian/changelog for building the .dscs is the *same*
<EvilResistance> (in this instance)
<hggdh> a debdiff without the debian changelog does not apply...
<EvilResistance> hggdh:  then tell the MOTUs that
<EvilResistance> because the MOTUs are the ones who said to not include changelogs when filing debdiffs
 * EvilResistance will rebuild *with* changelogs after the quantal chroot actually stops 404ing in the archives
<hggdh> ah well. Then it is not a debdiff. But follow their instructions, and forget what I said
<hggdh> whatever than means
<EvilResistance> hggdh:  see privmsgs :P
<EvilResistance> (you've already seen it, but still)
<steemed> hi again
<steemed> EvilResistance: having problems with debdiff?
<EvilResistance> steemed:  nah, just a minor argument with hggdh
<steemed> ah ok
<EvilResistance> one that's been resolved by the stated advice from MOTUs to me when making debdiffs for submission to bugs :P
<hggdh> :-)
<EvilResistance> hggdh:  final question:
<hggdh> quickly, please
<hggdh> gotta go
<EvilResistance> if, as i stated before, the debdiffs for the quantal and the precise builds are *identical*, and therefore the debdiff can work for both, do i really need to upload two identical debdiffs?
<EvilResistance> :P
<hggdh> no
<EvilResistance> just checking ;P
<EvilResistance> now don't be late!
<EvilResistance> being late is a negative thing!
<hggdh> better saying you *should* not need to. But you will need to request a SRU
<hggdh> very negative
<hggdh> cheers
 * hggdh is gone
<steemed> hah
<EvilResistance> yeah, SRUs are semi-annoying, last one i filed required 50 changes before it was accepted as valid :P
 * EvilResistance looks up the SRU templates again, since he forgot to bookmark them
<steemed> SRU?
<EvilResistance> steemed:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates  <--
<EvilResistance> required to get an update pushed for current releases
<EvilResistance> (Precise, for instance, otherwise the changes only exist in the dev release)
<steemed> ah, well that is a bummer
<EvilResistance> steemed:  i can still do it
<steemed> cool
<EvilResistance> but first step is making sure the package builds in Quantal
<EvilResistance> AND WILL THE CHROOT STOP 404ING ON QUANTAL REPOSITORIES!!! :/
<steemed> wat
<steemed> lol
<EvilResistance> (sorry for the caps, but this is the 6th time i've said for the chroot for building the program binaries to build, and its still 404ing)
<steemed> I forget what is chroot
<EvilResistance> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<steemed> Ah so you are trying to replicate a virtual environment
<EvilResistance> have to
<EvilResistance> to build the binaries
<steemed> All this to change the control script?
<EvilResistance> not really
<EvilResistance> but i've learned something:
<EvilResistance> when changing the structure of a debian package in any way, shape, or form, always test before uploading a fix
 * EvilResistance learned this from backporting things
<steemed> yeah
<steemed> just make sure it works
<steemed> I can try to do it
<EvilResistance> well i know the package builds  in Precise
<EvilResistance> but to get it updated in Precise i'll have to file an SRU
<EvilResistance> (I'll do it, but meh)
<EvilResistance> (SRUs can be ugly)
<steemed> ick
<EvilResistance> hiya Flannel
<EvilResistance> how goes it
<EvilResistance> whoops
<EvilResistance> :P
 * EvilResistance just accidentially broke his precise chroot
<EvilResistance> well...
<EvilResistance> that... sucks...
<steemed> :/
<EvilResistance> i know how i'll handle this
<steemed> I used to be an Ubuntu member but it was revoked because i wasnt active for the longest time
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> i'm still active :P
<steemed> hah
<steemed> Well I used Windows for a long time because my college required software for it
<steemed> And was too busy
<steemed> I will say this: I like Unity
<steemed> And don't know why people dont like it
<EvilResistance> FINALLY the chroot builds
 * EvilResistance glares evilly at the archives
<steemed> lol
<steemed> yay
<EvilResistance> steemed:  there we go, i think
<steemed> Someone got a bit overexcited with depemdencies on ubuntu one
 * EvilResistance shrugs
<steemed> So is Quantal right now just a development platform to fix stuff?
<EvilResistance> its the next version of Ubuntu, its dev cycle i think has already begun
<steemed> Ah
<steemed> I'm guessing it would be a good thing to have a machine or a vm to have that when bug testing or patching
<EvilResistance> mhm.  but if ubuntuone is using Qt, then it doesnt exactly need the GTK stuff
<steemed> Yeah
<steemed> The installer does need it because it is preserving ISO space and not using QT libs which take more space up
<steemed> It's included with the 12.04 ISO
<steemed> But the thing is Ubuntu ONe isn't dependent on it
<steemed> Or shouldn't be
<Daekdroom> Doesn't the ISO ship QT for Unity-2D?
<steemed> Daekdroom: oh, you are right
<steemed> Why does the installer need to use gtk then...
<steemed> It could just use qt
<Daekdroom> Do Xubuntu and Lubuntu ship UbuntuOne Installer? If they do, do they ship QT libraries or GTK?
<Daekdroom> Regardless of the answers to those questions, it might be that they never bothered to recode the installer in QT :P
<steemed> Hah.
<Daekdroom> The control panel was changed to QT very late in the precise cycle, iirc.
<steemed> And then went crazy and included the installer in the dependency...
<steemed> Daekdroom: really?
<steemed> It's a smart move
<steemed> TB
<steemed> TBH
<steemed> That way it can work on Windows and people use it there
<Daekdroom> But it looks ugly :(
<steemed> And it doesn't have to be included in Ubuntu by default
<steemed> Looks fine to me
<steemed> And it does what it is designed to do: sync data
<steemed> I think Ubuntu One maybe better than a lot of other cloud storage solutions because you can add any folder in the system to sync.
<steemed> Although Google Drive is the cheapest
<steemed> EvilResistance: I added myself to be approved to the Ubuntu BugSquad :)
<chilicuil> hi, I'd like someone to mark bug 994949 as triaged with importance medium
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994949 in nautilus "When nautilus opens it is not the active window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994949
<liujianchi> names
<txomon|home> hi, is there any known bug with gnome terminal in 12.04?
<jtaylor> yes 308 even :)
<steemed> EvilResistance: poke
<EvilResistance> steemed:  hm?
<EvilResistance> (also randomly poking me is a bad idea()
<steemed> EvilResistance: eep
<EvilResistance> whats up
<steemed> EvilResistance: I signed myself up for the bug squad waiting approval :)
<EvilResistance> steemed:  i'm not the approval person :p
<steemed> EvilResistance: I know :p (Or I didn't expect it)
<EvilResistance> don't poke me about it (and i saw your post in the logs, i didnt see a real need to respond)
<steemed> ah
<steemed> Ok :)
 * EvilResistance returns to the high-priority code he's writing
<steemed> srsbsns
<penguin42> steemed: Would you poke a sleeping tiger?
<steemed> Can it be a kitten instead?
<penguin42> nope
<steemed> damn
<steemed> THen no
<Daekdroom> I wouldn't poke a sleeping tiger.
 * Elbrus is wondering if he can "unduplicate" bugs in launchpad
 * Elbrus made a mistake
 * Elbrus finally sees the link in the icon in front of the duplicate line
<penguin42> yes you can - which bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-29
<Vanderson> Guys if a bug alread have a patch in upstream, do I have to set the bug with 'Fix Committed'?
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> not in a package
<jtaylor> its more for upstream projects tracking their bugs in launchpad
<jtaylor> if possible link the launchpad bug to the fixed upstream bug
<Vanderson> Yes, I did it
<Vanderson> So the Launchpad version of the bug  stays with confirmed status?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> or triaged
<Vanderson> Ok. Thanks
<jtaylor> honestly , the bug status rarely matters
<wolfgang8741> can someone familiar with backtraces check bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1170418 and see if 1. the backtrace is complete 2. applied to mesa or is an issue of another sort
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1170418 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Unity Launcher and window borders missing upon login when using 3 monitors" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robru> wolfgang8741, well I would hardly consider myself "familiar with backtraces" but it seems pretty clear from that backtrace that it's only showing whats going on in the MainThread, when the crash happens in a subthread. so that's not particularly helpful at all
<wolfgang8741> robru, thanks I did not think it was complete though I was unfamiliar with what to expect from the output. What do you suggest as the next steps in getting a good backtrace?
<robru> wolfgang8741, sorry, I'm not sure how to get a better backtrace, as I said I am not very familiar with them ;-) (mostly a python programmer myself). but I know enough to know that that is missing all of the juicy bits.
<wolfgang8741> robru, thanks anyway for confirming my thought
<hggdh> wolfgang8741: on gdb, use 'thread apply all bt', or 'thread apply all bt full' (if you want variables resolution)
<hggdh> you can abbreviate to 't a a bt', also...
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-30
<eodchop> anyone around.
<rbasak> !anyone | eodchop
<ubot2> eodchop: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<eodchop> I have a new 12.04 server install. When I do the initial build, I install the mailutils meta package. Ever since 13.04 came out last week, I am unable to install mailutils any more. It has a dependency on libmysqlclient, which in turn drags in mysql-common that is incompatible with mailutils and it blows up.
<rbasak> eodchop: see the channel topic. Sounds like you need to ask in #ubuntu.
<rbasak> eodchop: or perhaps #ubuntu-server.
<eodchop> rbasak: they send me here. Said it was not for server support.
<rbasak> eodchop: sorry you're getting the runaround. This channel is for bug triage. Try #ubuntu-server. I fail to see any dependency to libmysqlclient in raring btw.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-01
<janv_> Hello all
<janv_> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 - and would like to use the owncloud-client
<janv_> I could not find this client in the Ubuntu repositories, nor is it provided at: http://owncloud.org/sync-clients/
<janv_> Should I add a bug report to request for the owncloud Desktop Sync Client?
<rbasak> Is the owncloud Desktop Sync Client free software?
<rbasak> Looks like it's in Debian, so it presumably is. Ubuntu has a delta, too. So I think it would be reasonable to file wishlist bugs against it.
<janv_> ok, thanks. I will do so.
<janv_> rbasak: for your info, the license is stated here: https://github.com/owncloud/mirall#readme
<janv_> GPLV2 or later
<Str8bs> Hi. Bug affects me vs. dupes ?
<Str8bs> Wiki indicates "one person per issue per hardware" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Str8bs> I see frequent mailing list notes requesting please click on "this bug affects me."
<Str8bs> Which is appropriate? I'm confused. :)
<hggdh> Str8bs: sort of both of them. For kernel issues, it is better for a new bug to be opened, since very small hardware differences may impact; for anything that does not directly deal with hardware, "also affects me" is the way to go
<hggdh> Str8bs: usually, what we worry about is *one* bug report reporting *many* bugs -- this is certainly NOT the way to go
<Str8bs> hggdh: Thanks. I spend a lot of time obsessing over open source drivers. That would fall under hardware.
<Str8bs> I "think" I get it now. :)
<hggdh> Str8bs: also, please note that the rule is actually "one report, per person, per hardware combination, per bug"
<hggdh> so, if the hardware is the same, "also affects me" applies :-)
<hggdh> Str8bs: please do not hesitate in asking your questions about bug work here -- we strive to help, and all that :-)
<Str8bs> hggdh: I've reached out to ubuntu-x for some pointers on graphics drivers. Trying to clarify some ongoing KMS graphics issues on PPC.
<Str8bs> As long as I follow code of conduct, OK to try to request logs/ mark dupes/ mark incomplete without offending anyone?
<hggdh> Str8bs: yeah, I would guess they will be more of experts on graphics...
<hggdh> Str8bs: yes, of course. We *need* help in triaging the bugs. Too few triagers, too many bugs
<Str8bs> hggdh: Thanks. I'm still new at Linux and just want to make sure I don't overstep my bounds.
<Str8bs> I'm sure someone will point out my mistakes. :)
<hggdh> Str8bs: we will, please rest assured. But we will be nice, and also point you to better ways ;-)
<hggdh> Str8bs: this might also help you: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Str8bs> hggdh: I will start trying to help out. Thanks again!
<hggdh> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<hggdh> Str8bs: actually, thank YOU. We do appreciate the help!
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-02
<dvirsky> hi. I have a problem I'm not sure where to report, would appreciate if anyone can offer advice:
<dvirsky> I have an NVIDIA Quadro card, and after installing the proprietary drivers, from apt or from nvidia, I can't boot up
<dvirsky> it can be something in the kernel, I don't think it's the nvidia driver itself
<dvirsky> read tons of bug reports and forum discussions, they don't seem to offer relevant advice, so maybe it's a different issue
<autra> hi !
<autra> can someone look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1175579 ? It is easy to test, and we can confirm that (or not) easily.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1175579 in unity (Ubuntu) "When mapping workspace switcher to super+arrows, super+up and super+down does not work" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> hi folk, is there a general write up for using gdb with an any application as opposed to the ones at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash which, for the bug squad mentions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Info_for_the_BugSquad (I suspect the feisty is EoL)
<hggdh> phillw: not really, to my knowledge. The GDB manual does show a lot of examples
<phillw> in that case, any chance some one could look at a bug which does really need it? http://pastebin.com/3JHvwzdM
<phillw> I can only think of using gdb in such an instance
<phillw> because, if filed, it will be marked "insufficient information" ?
<phillw> hggdh: don;t worry, I've seen the error!
<phillw> gksudo synaptic-package-manager is the required command!
<phillw> hggdh: hmmm :(
<phillw> is NOT!
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-03
<melodie> hi
<melodie> does someone know why there are not all services in the System Jobs Administration tool which runs above jobservices and why this program works poorly ?
<melodie> I'll ask again another day, never mind
<RoyK> hm... anyone knows how I can dig into bug 1171945?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171945 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Nested RAID levels aren't started after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171945
<humanuser32> BUG (Xubuntu 13.04 German) in the repository: Package "Evolution-Kalender" (translation: Evolution-Calender) contains the gnome-shell: http://s1.directupload.net/images/130503/vgjvp4rp.jpg
<TheLordOfTime> humanuser32:  so file it as a bug?
<humanuser32> TheLordOfTime: And where shall I do this? I don't know the real name of the package?
<TheLordOfTime> probably evolution-plugins
<TheLordOfTime> but that there doesn't mean gnome-shell you know
<TheLordOfTime> also I can't read german can you translate that line to english?
<humanuser32> * ? -> .
<humanuser32> It says: graphical shell for the Gnome-Desktop
<humanuser32> TheLordOfTime: and the version of the package is: gnome-shell 3.6.3.1-0ubuntu6
<TheLordOfTime> and this is in 13.04.
<TheLordOfTime> wait hang on a second there.
<humanuser32> Yes, xubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> i think i've misread what you're asking about
 * TheLordOfTime relooks
<TheLordOfTime> see this is why I don't use the software center
<TheLordOfTime> it lists all sorts of excess cruft that needs to burn.
<humanuser32> :-D
<TheLordOfTime> humanuser32:  that doesn't look like it's part of the evolution suite.  I don't think this is a bug in evolution
<TheLordOfTime> since you installed evolution already, (see the green check mark?) i don't think you need to worry
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm unsure
 * TheLordOfTime is still configuring a 13.04 VM
<TheLordOfTime> humanuser32:  bah, my ISO's corrupted
<TheLordOfTime> humanuser32:  i'll be back after dinner (about 1.5 hours) after which I'll run an Xubuntu 13.04 VM.
<humanuser32> You don't need to do this
<TheLordOfTime> meh
<TheLordOfTime> i need to for other reasons
<TheLordOfTime> (like bugtesting 13.04 software I watch xD)
<humanuser32> OK, thanks!
<TheLordOfTime> i'm assuming of course there's an english variant of that software, but... :P
 * TheLordOfTime still hates the ubuntu software center
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-05
<TheLordOfTime> bleh so apparently it breaks when i install it in a VM...
<TheLordOfTime> whoops sorry wrong channel
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-29
<phillw> any bug squad people here?
<Guest60517> hi all
<Guest60517> can someone help me on how to identify the source package for a bug i want to file
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-30
<hggdh> although off-topic: The Ubuntu Membership Board is looking for candidates to the board (*must* be an Ubuntu member). See http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/04/28/ubuntu-membership-board-call-for-nominations-2/
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-01
<dunkel2> hello
<penguin42> hi
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-04
<j_f-f> Moin. Please set the Importance of Bug #1315762 to Wishlist
<igorssh> when i plug in my phone on android, i'm getting Unable to mount SAMSUNG_Android Unable to open MTP device '[usb:005,002]'
<igorssh> shat could be wrong?
<j_f-f> igorssh: You must first  -> Setup-> More Setup-> USB connection->Connect memory with pc
<j_f-f> Please set the Importance of Bug #1315776 to Wishlist
<igorssh> j_f-f: where do i find this setup?
<sdfsd> Hi, I have a feeling that this is a bug in Ubuntu 14. Could anyone help me out. Thanks a lot
<sdfsd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/459654/ubuntu-14-04-drivers-for-broadcom-bcm43142
<sdsdf> Hi could anyone help me with this ? askubuntu.com/questions/459654/ubuntu-14-04-drivers-for-broadcom-bcm43142 ? I am desparately stuck with this for the past 1 week. Please ?
<sdsdf> What is meant by an Exec Format Error ?
<penguin42> what gave you that?
<hggdh> /bans
<tsimpson> !test
<ubot5> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<amigamagic> hi, is this the right channel to report a package with a bug fixed in svn but not updated yet in ubuntu repositories?
<amigamagic> please, could someone triage this bug: http://bugzilla.abisource.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13596 ?
<ubot5> bugzilla.abisource.com bug 13596 in Editing - Key/Click Bindings "Shift-control text selection no longer works" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<teward> amigamagic: is there an ubuntu bug for it
<teward> rather than an upstream bug
<teward> (and by "upstream" we mean at the bug tracker of the actual program/project)
<amigamagic> teward, "is there an ubuntu bug for it" was a question?
<teward> correct
<teward> if the answer is no then there's nothing for us to triage
<amigamagic> ok, now I understand what you mean
<teward> amigamagic: for us to "triage" a bug, the bug must: (a) exist and be filed against launchpad. (b) be confirmed either by the triager or multiple other people.  (c) be ready for a developer in Ubuntu (for packages in Main), or be ready for the community (in Universe) to work on it.
<teward> really (a) and (c) are the most critical
<teward> b is interesting, because I get bugs on my radar which aren't marked 'confirmed' but i eventually test and confirm it exists
<teward> given that someone's stated steps to reproduce the bug
<teward> (aka a 'test case')
<amigamagic> it's a very annoying (to me, at least) bug for the program abiword, and it has been fixed from february on the upstream. The steps to reproduce it are very simple: the CTRL-SHIFT-CURSOR_KEY to select text doesn't work anymore in the current version in ubuntu repositories. It worked in previous versions.
<teward> amigamagic: you'll have to follow the Stable Release Update procedures that rbasak linked you
<amigamagic> if you want, I could create the bug report on launchpad
<teward> but without a bug filed on this on Launchpad, there's nothing to apply to the SRU
<teward> yes, you should do that, if you want an SRU to fix these kinds of things
<teward> amigamagic: which version of Ubuntu is affected by this
<amigamagic> 14.04
<teward> !info abiword trusty
<teward> boo
<ubot5> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-4ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1098 kB, installed size 4269 kB
<teward> laggy you are
<amigamagic> exactly that
<teward> oooo it's in universe
<teward> you can file a bug report but ultimately it's up to the community to prepare debdiffs/patches for it
<teward> (meaning that even if the bug is "triaged" it'll be "fixed soon (tm)"
<teward> but there's no timeline for fixing, really)
<amigamagic> but the bug is already fixed from more than 2 months in the svn of the original package mantainer
<amigamagic> and there is a patch fix in that bug report too
<teward> but where is the original package maintainer, in Debian?
<teward> mainly the point stands that in Ubuntu someone in the community has to do the bug triage, and create the debdiff and such, and while I could, i'm in the middle of working on nginx
<teward> (it'd still need sponsored to get uploaded to the repos though)
<teward> note to self: 50 Ubuntu VMs is confusing, keep only a few.
 * teward grumbles
<brainwash> I can prepare the branch (already did for 3.0.0-4ubuntu1)
<brainwash> we had to include patches from stable to fix 2 major issues
<teward> less work for me ^.^
 * teward goes back to stabbing nginx's build rules
<amigamagic> hi brainwash
<brainwash> hey amigamagic
<brainwash> but it's "only" abiword after all, not many people care about it anymore
<brainwash> especially since ubuntu always ships a somewhat broken version of it :)
<amigamagic> yes brainwash I know. I think I should uninstall it after all.
<amigamagic> Being that I was on a virtual machine, I wanted to waste less space for a word processing program.
<brainwash> but we can fix this issue, just need the launchpad report to get started
<amigamagic> ok I will file that
<teward> brainwash: if you don't have bugcontrol i can mark it triaged, so long as there's enough details for it to be worked on by someone :)
<teward> otherwise enjoy
<brainwash> for 14.10 I expect that a new stable release will be ready
<brainwash> no bugcontrol yet, despite having over 3500 karma from bug report activities :D
<teward> lol
<teward> you'd have to apply for bugcontrol status
<brainwash> I know
<teward> i have bugcontrol status, i'll set it triaged for ya :)
<teward> i have to go stab a few other bugs anyways
<amigamagic> is this the page where I should file the report? https://launchpad.net/abiword
<brainwash> but I usually bother other people to triage reports or change the status
<teward> amigamagic: if you have a 14.04 box it's easier to do `ubuntu-bug abiword`
<teward> from the command line or the dash
<brainwash> which is rarely the case
<teward> rather than file it manually by hand
<teward> brainwash: yeah, for 'nginx' it's usually "Check with teward, he is usually watching"
<teward> but before that i just bothered here :)
<amigamagic> teward, I'm on a xubuntu vm... it's the same thing?
<teward> amigamagic: yeah, as long as it's xubuntu 14.04
<amigamagic> yes
<amigamagic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/1315949
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1315949 in abiword (Ubuntu) "SHIFT-CTRL-CURSOR_KEY combos don't work anymore to select text" [Undecided,New]
<teward> that patch needs DEP3 tags
 * teward downloads and modifies accordingly
<teward> FYI the patch doesn't apply cleanly
<teward> it may need tweaked
<amigamagic> I will check if it's applied in that way in the svn main commit
<teward> it's probably got something to do with quilt
<teward> but i'm pretty sure brainwash is familiar with these things
<amigamagic> abiword devs have applied that patch to their stable branch: http://svn.abisource.com/abiword/branches/ABI-3-0-0-STABLE/src/af/ev/gtk/ev_UnixKeyboard.cpp
<teward> amigamagic: i meant that the patch itself doesn't cleanly apply to Quilt
<teward> s/to Quilt/via Quilt/
<teward> which is the tool for debian package patch management
<teward> i can manually create the patch if i have to and then still quote Origin
<teward> but meh
 * teward has other things to do
<amigamagic> ah sorry, I don't know that tool
<teward> no probledm
 * teward is bored and is already making the patch :P
<amigamagic> teward, thanks :)
<amigamagic> what's a cherry-pick ?
<jtaylor> selecting a patch from a branch to apply to an older version
<jtaylor> typically backporting bugfixes from newer versions/development version to older versions
<teward> ^
<teward> jtaylor: -4ubuntu1 becomes what with a typical sru, -4ubuntu2 or -4ubuntu1.1 ?
<teward> the security team version document says .1
<jtaylor> 1.1
<teward> okay, that's what i thought
<jtaylor> it depends on the versions in newer releases
<teward> I've screwed that up twice before though
<teward> jtaylor: what about abiword
<jtaylor> it can also be 1.12.04.1
<teward> which is what i'm asking about (because amigamagic's bug)
<jtaylor> for precise
<teward> it's -4ubuntu1 in Trusty
<jtaylor> -4ubuntu1.1 is ok there
<jtaylor> a more qualified version would be required if utopic were released already
<teward> but it's not :)
<jtaylor> as trusty and utopic have the same version
<jtaylor> as utopic is devel its next ersion will be ubuntu2 so 1.1 is ok
<teward> right
<teward> or it may have an even higher version if it's updated in Debian before release, right, jtaylor?
<teward> amigamagic: also, unrelated FYI to what jtaylor and I are discussing, debdiff uploaded for consideration.  :P  (bzr still doesn't want to work right for me)
<jtaylor> yes debian always updates the first number
<jtaylor> -2 in this case
<teward> brainwash: in the off chance you're still around, there's a debdiff attached to that bug
 * teward yawns
<teward> i gotta stop stabbing nginx source code, it's giving me a headache
<amigamagic> thanks for the info guys... What's a debdiff?
<amigamagic> a diff to apply to a deb package?
<teward> amigamagic: it's basically a diff for a deb package
<teward> amigamagic: FYI, you need to fill out the SRU template.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#SRU_Bug_Template
<teward> and put it in the description
<teward> well, someone does
 * teward won't :P
<amigamagic> you mean on the description of the bug on launchpad?
<teward> correct
<teward> impact of the bug, a test case for reproduction, potential of regression, and other info
<amigamagic> ok I will try...
<teward> if you're unsure of the regression potential we can poke around and guesstimate, but judging as this is an upstream patch, it's probably got very low regression potential
<teward> s/judging as/judging on the fact that/
<amigamagic> I agree
<teward> (note: it's not normal for me to venture outside of the nginx package when it comes to debdiffs.  But i was bored :P)
<teward> jtaylor: what's the consideration for -4ubuntu1.1 vs. -4ubuntu2 or something?  whether the version bump, even a small one, will conflict with $nextrelease ?
<teward> (where $nextrelease is whatever the next subsequent release is in the series of Ubuntu releases)
<jtaylor> you always need an upgrade path to the next release
<jtaylor> so the version in the next release must be higher
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-27
<Tarrew> Hey, i just tried to install Kubuntu 15.04 in VMWare. However the screen stays black. Any solution for this issue? O_o
<decker-christian> Hello
<penguin42> hi
<decker-christian> I'm trying to help developing Ubuntu and will try triaging.
<penguin42> great!
<decker-christian> But I can't set the status to triage. I think that bug #1449188 has enough information to can be set to triaged.
<ubot5> bug 1449188 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[Full shell rotation] White bar when playing video fullscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449188
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> decker-christian: What I don't know is the 'silo 0' reference
<decker-christian> Oh. That's correct. Me neither.
<decker-christian> I try it again. Maybe #1448913 can be triaged.
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> decker-christian: Well, it needs more information - and you can ask them for it;   for example it doesn't list any versions of the fgrlx version, chrome, which graphics card they've got etc
<decker-christian> Thanks for helping me :). I will try to get better.
<penguin42> no problem
<penguin42> decker-christian: But please, do ask the questions
<decker-christian> Okay
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-28
<decker-christian>  /msg nickserv identify decker-christian $cd121%Irc
<roadmr> decker-christian: you'll probably have to change your password :(
<decker-christian> :D
<decker-christian> I think so too...
<penguin42> you can use 122
<decker-christian> how can i change it?
<penguin42>  /msg nickserv help     should tell you
<decker-christian> I think Bug #1448924 can be triaged
<ubot5> bug 1448924 in watchdog (Ubuntu) "watchdogd doesn't start on boot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448924
<penguin42> decker-christian: OK, and what do you think it should be set as for importance - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Bug%20importances
<decker-christian> Medium or High
<penguin42> now say why
<penguin42> decker-christian: Looking at that Importance definition which one does it fit into based on those defs
<decker-christian> I think it's necessary that the watchdog works as it used to be in a preview version. I think it is high because it is a problem with an essential hardware component.
<decker-christian> previous
<penguin42> decker-christian: So I was going to say Medium; because I'd classify a watchdog as a non-essential component - also if I understand his bug report it's got a simple workaround (I think he's just saying you have to reeenable the service?)
<decker-christian> Okay.
<penguin42> done, and I've added a suggestion;  if the problem is only that it's not starting the service at each startup then a systemctl enable   might fix that
<decker-christian> I cannot change the Importance form Undecided to Medium? When I think a bug can be triaged. I came here and give an advice
<penguin42> decker-christian: Yep, I've changed it, thanks
<decker-christian> Okay. Thanks
<decker-christian> Bug #1448913. I think it can be triaged and importance is high because the functionality of the application is broken. (Sending the picture in the wrong direction isn't good).
<ubot5> bug 1448913 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "(Chrome-based?) applications having display problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448913
<decker-christian> Bug #1448924 is just a missing feature so Importance is Wishlist
<ubot5> bug 1448924 in watchdog (Ubuntu) "watchdogd doesn't start on boot" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448924
<decker-christian> Sorry wrong number Bug #1449233
<ubot5> bug 1449233 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "ffmpeg not used by xscreensaver-getimage-video" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449233
<aikidouke> firewall-applet for vivid behavior when launched from dash is different than running sudo firewall-config from terminal, could this be a bug?
<decker-christian> Bug #1449144 : Can be triaged. Importance is low, because it have an easy work-around
<ubot5> bug 1449144 in langpack-locales (Ubuntu) "Locales are not removed on uninstalling a language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449144
<decker-christian> Bug #1449025 : Can be triaged. I think importance is low, because it have an easy work-around by remove and reinstall. But I'm not sure if it is a problem from skype
<ubot5> bug 1449025 in skype (Ubuntu) "Skype segfault on Kubuntu 15.04" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449025
<melodie> hi
<melodie> has someone tested zram-config in Vivid lately?
<ogra_> melodie, didrocks did the systemd switch for it ... perhaps there are still bugs ... whats wrong ß
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zram-config/0.3
<melodie> hi ogra_
<melodie> I have several issues with it and I am trying to see how to deal with the bug reports to do
<melodie> ogra_ would you rather say systemctl should be used for start/stop restart, or better "service" or better swapon/swapoff?
<ogra_> well, file them against the package and make didrocks aware of them
<melodie> the first two fail to restar
<melodie> t
<melodie> to restart
<ogra_> in the systemd world you want to use systemctl
<melodie> the last fails to use the same priority as the main start script
<ogra_> swapon/off wouldnt work if zram isnt properly set up first
<melodie> ogra_ yes, that's what I thought so I will act consequently for the bug report :D
<melodie> ogra_ it works more or less, but with errors
<ogra_> right, he should fix that then :)
<melodie> is didrocks coming here sometimes?
<melodie> is he Adam Conrad, the man whose name is everywhere in the files?
<penguin42> melodie: https://launchpad.net/~didrocks
<penguin42> melodie: https://launchpad.net/~adconrad
<penguin42> melodie: Generally searching for peoples launchpad account gets you their irc nick
<melodie> thanks penguin42
<melodie> I'll try to carve that in memory
<decker-christian> hello, just a short question. If I write in here that a bug can be triaged, is it for sure that someone will look at them or is it better to wait until some response in here.
<teward> decker-christian: either or, it also depends on the triager looking at it whether it qualifies.
<teward> however i'm hesitant to touch any bug in the partner repos, especially since Skype has to fix the problem (that's not necessarily editable packaging)
<decker-christian> Okay. But how to handle bugs like that one? Just ignore isn't the solution, or=
<decker-christian> ?
<penguin42> yeh it's OK to ignore a bug if you don't know what to do with it; although if you have a dozen that are absolutely certainly the same then I'd probably start duping them if I was really sure they were the same bug
<penguin42> there are plenty of bugs in the sea
<decker-christian> Okay.
<teward> agreed with penguin42
<melodie> ogra_ bug 1449665 bug 1449678
<ubot5> bug 1449665 in zram-config (Ubuntu) "zram-config 0.3 : 2 CPU but only one block device created" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449665
<ubot5> bug 1449678 in zram-config (Ubuntu) "zram-config 0.3 : Job for zram-config.service failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449678
<melodie> I am struggling with an error after an upgrade in a virtual machine: "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/modemmanager not found."
<melodie> http://pastebin.com/edycCS1U
<melodie> would someone have a suggest so I can fix it?
<melodie> solved: touch is my friend
<decker-christian> Bug #1448913. I think it can be triaged and importance is high because the functionality of the application is broken. (Sending the picture in the wrong direction isn't good).
<ubot5> bug 1448913 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "(Chrome-based?) applications having display problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448913
<teward> decker-christian: another restricted bug, and one which I don't think we should be messing with.  I know there are devs who watch the fglrx bugs pretty closely.  (Like partner repo items, I'm hesitant to just mark that "triaged" and change the importance if only because it's something that has more than just a 'bug' implications)
<decker-christian> should i mark it then as invalid?
<teward> decker-christian: no, leave it alone, is my suggestion
<decker-christian> t
<teward> decker-christian: I also don't think it's capable of 'triaged' yet - if it were me going at it i'd need more specific data, but i'm also not an fglrx expert
<teward> (I leave that to the canonical people0
<decker-christian> teward: I didn't get it. Why are there so much bugs which should be ignored? How can I (as amateur) know which ones are relvant and which ones are not. I see a bug an think someone should care about it.
<teward> decker-christian: As I said before, some triagers are more comfortable changing things vs. others.
<teward> Me, I prefer to leave the restricted stuff (drivers) and partner stuff (closed source) to people more familiar with triage for that
<teward> decker-christian: especially since driver bugs may just be hardware related compared to actual bugs exploding (and fglrx issues are driver bugs, and in theory it could cause other issues if not handled right)
<teward> the fact i'm around and commenting means nothing, others may choose to triage per your requests after me, however I tend to think that unless driver bugs are confirmed by you, you may want to tread lightly around them
<teward> decker-christian: that's just my take on it.
<teward> decker-christian: however, I would suggest, starting out, that you start by focusing on packages you have an interest in
<teward> looking at the fglrx one, i'll maybe set it to "Medium" but I don't think it's triageable - i say Medium because neither Chrome or Spotify are actually in Ubuntu
<teward> Especially since "all other apps are fine" per the description and original poster
<decker-christian> okay. thanks for your advice. I just started yesterday so I'm still learning ;)
<teward> decker-christian: i started in 2012 with bug triage as a part of bugsquad, with a special interest in bugs in certain packages, but also in bugs which impacted me regularly (rare but it does happen).
<teward> kinda started taking over nginx bug triage (server package) due to my interest there, but that's a moot point at this point
<teward> my point is even I still learn, too, it's a continual process
<teward> my best advice is start with packages that interest you rather than a random selection/subset of bugs
<teward> maybe even work with bugs that aren't special-hardware based, or such.  Skype is an ehhhhh tossup in my opinion, because that's closed source...
<teward> but the point still stands :0
<teward> :)  *
<decker-christian> I think that is a good advice :).
<teward> (it is ultimately up to the bugcontrol persons you reach whether to 'triaged' or not, either they may not be fluent enough in the package to make that judgement, or they may have reservations in messing with restricted or closed source stuff such as in partner, etc.
<teward> decker-christian: you may also be interested in the Hundred Papercuts project - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/One%20Hundred%20Papercuts
<teward> https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts is the LP group.  But it's still a nice 'getting started' point.
<teward> but my best advice is to start with packages you like or have an interest in, rather than random-picking of bugs.  Granted, I sometimes go after bugs that are likely feature request bugs, those're the easiest to triage xD
<decker-christian> Okay. I think I will find my way to get involved :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-29
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I added a comment to #1448530
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zram-config/+bug/1448530
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1448530 in zram-config (Ubuntu) "zram not working on vivid" [Undecided,Incomplete]
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-30
<bladernr-malta> anyone know who owns libxslt?  I need someone to take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxslt/+bug/1449626
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449626 in libxslt (Ubuntu) " /usr/lib/powerpc64le-linux-gnu/libxslt.so.1: invalid ELF header" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dandruczyk_work> Anyone else get hit with 14.04LTS 3.13.0-51.84 kernel panic'ing on boot ???  all of my environments got killed by this today and i have to rollback to .49
<dandruczyk_work> http://imgur.com/y1531Bl
<penguin42> hmm that's not fun
<dandruczyk_work> seems tied to any process that uses unix domain sockets (in this case php5-fpm was starting up which uses them)
<penguin42> I've not got a 14.04LTS to hand
<dandruczyk_work> env runs on VMware ESXi 5.5, evey node panic'd (over 12) shortly after boot,  the SQL servers made it slightly longer before they hit the same failure
<penguin42> lets see, 14.04 is trusty isn't it, I've got a VM I've not booted in a while
 * penguin42 updates it
<penguin42> dandruczyk_work: Bug report it anyway and then lets see if anyone else hits it
<dandruczyk_work> working on it,  the link is not easy to find
<penguin42> dandruczyk_work: Just run ubuntu-bug linux    from any ubuntu terminal on a 14.04 box
<dandruczyk_work> the main issue is since this is on vmware esxi I cannot capture the top part of the OOPS
<penguin42> yeh, that's life - if you can get a serial console output you might be able to, if you're really lucky it'll be in some logs on disk
<dandruczyk_work> the trouble with "ubuntu-bug linux" is that it'll be on the WORKING kernel,  not the failed one. , I'll have to patch something together, otherwise it'll generate a bogus report against the wrong kernel release
<penguin42> no, it's ok
<penguin42> it's OK to run the report using the working one and attach the screenshot
<penguin42> I'd boot to the failing one, then reboot to the working one, if you're lucky there maybe some boot logs from the failed boot
<dandruczyk_work> k
<penguin42> I mean sure it would be best to report it on the failing kernel, but hey that's ok when stuff is that broken
<dandruczyk_work> yeah it never gets past the crash to a prompt to do anything, so i have to do it from a working one
 * penguin42 has to go out in a few minutes, but please post the bug number you get here, and also add it as a comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1444141 
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1444141 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "linux: 3.13.0-51.84 -proposed tracker" [Medium,Fix released]
<penguin42> If I had to guess I'd bet it's the fix that went in for bug 1439441 that's audit related
<ubot5> bug 1439441 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "Kernel provides incomplete audit information when an existing monitored file is modified" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439441
<dandruczyk_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1450504
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450504 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel crash in 3.13.0-51.84 on VMware ESXi 5.5" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> I've marked it as 'critical'
<dandruczyk_work> thanks
<penguin42> did you add a comment to that other bug?
<dandruczyk_work> i have not, should I
<penguin42> I will
<penguin42> added
<dandruczyk_work> i just did,  sorry if i stepped on you
<dandruczyk_work> parallel paths..
<penguin42> hehe oh well
 * penguin42 waits for his VM to finish upgrading
<penguin42> dandruczyk_work: 51.84 booted into a desktop fine here in a kvm quest
<dandruczyk_work> is audit enabled and do you have apache installed and enabled?
<penguin42> hmm, it'll be a default trusty install, so probably not - what's the quick way to enable audit?
<dandruczyk_work> service auditd start?
<penguin42> ok, just give me a sec
<dandruczyk_work> though you may need to configure the rules.
<dandruczyk_work> in my case I saw the crash when apache tried to start,  but my apache config isn't anything close to "stock",
<dandruczyk_work> I suspected the issue was either with audit or unix domain sockets..,  let me turn off audit on my test vm nad see how it explodes..
<penguin42> yeh, I've got auditd running and apache installed now
<penguin42> ok, so not immediately triggering - anyway, got to go out, add stuff to the bug if you figure more out
<dandruczyk_work> k,  my setup uses php5-fpm using unix domain sockets and apache configured to use fastcgi passthrough over those sockets...
<dandruczyk_work> a somewhat unconventional setup, but works well.
<dandruczyk_work> with audit disabled it managed to boot and startup OK
<dandruczyk_work> my audit rules trigger it.  unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)   in strlen+0x0/0x30
<dandruczyk_work> details at the end of:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1444141
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1444141 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "linux: 3.13.0-51.84 -proposed tracker" [Medium,Fix released]
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-05-01
<roadmr> heya folks! Does anyone know if there's a tool to plot Launchpad bugs? I'm thinking of bugs vs. time, and having a breakdown by bug status of open (i.e. not fix released or invalid) bugs.
<penguin42> I'm fairly sure Launchpad had some facilities for that type of thing, now where....
<roadmr> (and this would be for a specific project, not all of launchpad)
<roadmr> penguin42: yes, I also have a vague recollection but can't for the life of me remember where/how it worked
<penguin42> roadmr: I might have been thinking of something like; https://launchpad.net/launchpad-work-items-tracker   I remember there were graphs for blueprints, and I think for bugs but maybe I'm wrong
<roadmr> penguin42: ohh cool! yes, I remember this one
<penguin42> roadmr: Like http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-v/    but I think this is blueprint tracking rather than bugs
<roadmr> indeed it is :/
<melodie> hi
 * teward yawns
<melodie> anyone has this message in
<melodie> teward please! don't!
<teward> too late already did
<teward> sup
<melodie> second chan where i see you yawn!
<melodie> in Xchat I get this message when I want to do a ping on someone: "Impossible de lire le fichier audio :
<melodie> /usr/share/sounds/linphone/rings/synth.wav"
<melodie> impossible to read the audio file ...
<melodie> well I have no such configuration in the menu so what the h** is that?
<teward> melodie: that's an xchat configuration issue
<teward> (BTW, translate to english, not all of us can translate things)
<teward> melodie: my guess: XChat default config refers to that as the 'default' audio trigger somewhere, either code level or otherwise, and therein lies the breakage
<teward> melodie: use hexchat :P
<melodie> teward I tried and I don't like the way the buttons look in the right side bar
<teward> melodie: that's a discussion for another channel.
<melodie> teward you must be right about the hard coded thing, as in Archlinux I have Linphone installed sonce not long and have this sound which for my understanding came from nowhere
<melodie> teward for me here, it's solved. means I need to go upstream
<teward> melodie: yep.  and i don't even know if xchat is still developed
<penguin42> I did switch work irc from xchat to hexchat and the only thing it gained me was the 'open in separate firefox' window option
<melodie> penguin42 here in Xchat this part works more and more weird, I am confused about how to do it, so I just try one option, then the other
<teward> hexchat has a lot more GUI config options, IMO
<teward> so meh
<penguin42> what annoys me about both xchat and hexchat is that you can only have one window that has multiple conversations and everything else is a single detach from that - unlike pidgin where I can have multiple windows each with multiple tabs
<melodie> penguin42 I think you can have several windows with xchat. You might want to try
<penguin42> melodie: Yes, but I don't see a way to get multiple tabs in anything except the original main window
<melodie> ok
<melodie> never tried
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-05-03
<hjd> Good morning. :) Could someone please mark bug 1360075 as Triaged/High (program doesn't start)?
<ubot5> bug 1360075 in magicmaze (Ubuntu) "Crashes on start (Couldn't open font /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-isabella/Isabella.ttf)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360075
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-02
<pyrite> Could someone add a Xenial task for these two gnome-software bugs
<pyrite> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573408
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1573408 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Fix released]
<pyrite> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1559284
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1559284 in GNOME Software "Increase the number of displayed reviews" [Medium,In progress]
<rhansen> would someone mind nominating bug #1574058 for xenial?
<ubot5> bug 1574058 in phpseclib (Ubuntu) "php-seclib: Call to undefined method Crypt_Base::Crypt_Base()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574058
<mwhudson> rhansen: done
<rhansen> @mwhudson: thanks!
<meetingology> rhansen: Error: "mwhudson:" is not a valid command.
<mwhudson> rhansen: np
<mwhudson> (silly bot)
<rhansen> :)
<yofel> where do translation bug reports go again these days?
<Fixo> Hello, thi bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-filters/+bug/1573893 seems to be a duplicate of Bug #1536353, can anyone halp me with this? Should I mark it as a duplicate?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1573893 in cups-filters (Ubuntu) "Can't use Epson XP-310 printer with 16.04 no lsb" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> bug 1536353 in lsb (Ubuntu) "[regression] Printer drivers install is broken as lsb package is not available anymore" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536353
<teward> Fixo: are you absolutely certain it's a duplicate?
<teward> it looks like one to me so I"m going to mark it as such...
<Fixo> both bugs are about epson printers and its drivers, that do not install on ubuntu 16.04 with this error message: "Depends: lsb (>= 3.2) but it is not ". Thats why I'm asking here, I want to be 100% shure :)
<teward> Fixo: they look like duplicates to me, so i've marked it as a dupe - that can be undone later if they're not.
<Fixo> ok Thank you !
<teward> but keep in mind if you are runnign third party .deb files for the drivers, that's not something that I would consider a bug here - that's a failure in Epson to provide correct dependency lists
<teward> it's up to those upstream providers to keep uptodate with the dependency lists ;P
<Fixo> but until 15.10 ubuntu had lsb 4.1, and that was removed from 16.04, is this a third party problem?  (just want to learn more)
<Fixo> (and sorry if I cannot make myself clear, sisnce I'm not a native english speaker)
<teward> Fixo: there's two consideration points:
<teward> (1) Ubuntu removed 'lsb' or similar
<teward> (2) Any .deb installer files from a third party NOT in the repositories is considered 'third party software', and is not supported officially by Ubuntu.  To that end, it is up to the third party provider to make sure their installers have the correct dependency lists to prevent install conflicts.
<teward> so yes, while `lsb` may be gone in 16.04, it's also up to Epson to provide drivers that work without lsb, where possible
<teward> and given 16.04 is extremely recent, they may not have had time to address that
<teward> yet
<ogra_> https://lwn.net/Articles/658809/ btw ...
<ogra_> lsb is gone and dead for debian based systems
<Pici> is /usr/bin/lsb_release gone on 16.04?
<teward> Pici: no
<Pici> teward: thanks.
<teward> lsb (9.20150826) unstable; urgency=low
<teward>   * Drop all the LSB compatibility packages besides lsb-release and lsb-base
<teward> Pici: ^
<Pici> teward: perfect. thanks.
<teward> ogra_: as I said, this is likely going to end up a "We can't fix this, talk to Epson" situation
<teward> Fixo: ^
<Fixo>  so this bug report can be never solved by ubuntu team? :( I'm sorry for that, since I have sent an e-mail for Epson support and they have - very unpolitely -  told me they don't offer linux support cause linux is not a standardized OS
<teward> possibly
<Fixo> that was a Brazilian's epson support, maybe  I can have more lucky with the international team (one that made the actual linux driver)
<Fixo> well, thank you for your help, have a nice day !
<bdmurray> rbasak: I've looked at the bugpattern and think it might have been simpler if you had used SourcePackage instead of Package.  Otherwise it looks good.
<teward> so i'm pretty certain https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apticron/+bug/1577427 is not a bug and in fact something that the admin needs to configure in apt to 'turn off' those warnings
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1577427 in apticron (Ubuntu) "apticron won't stop complaining about weak digest algorithm" [Undecided,New]
<teward> but before I go and mark it as such, I wanted a second opinion.
<frostie> hello.  i think there is a theme bug in Ubuntu 16.04,  if search for calendar in dash and then open calendar there is little white borders at both borders when use Ambiance theme and when change to Radiance theme or community created theme the white borders are not there?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-03
<padraic> Hi folks, I would like to file 2 feature requests for the appstore on Ubuntu touch but I'm not sure where to go with it. I would like to check if they are already roadmapped somewhere and I don't want to be adding to general noise. Does anyone have any advice on how to proceed?
<padraic> My requests are:
<padraic> 1. Make contributor urls clickable so that they open in the browser.
<padraic> 2. Make contributor name clickable so as to return all apps created by that person or group.
<rbasak> bdmurray: ah, good point. Thanks!
<zyga> I'd like to nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/1577986 for xenial
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1577986 in libsdl1.2 (Ubuntu) "SDL 1.2 crashes on snappy, breaks scummvm" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-04
<teward> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/1574278 came up on the triage list
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1574278 in abiword (Ubuntu) "AbiWord starts to flicker after adding some text" [Medium,Confirmed]
<teward> it was asked whether this should be Critical or High or Medium, based on the seizure risk it apparently introduces
<teward> The package is unmaintained in Debian
<teward> since 2014
<teward> it's on the Lubuntu package set
<teward> but the question is what the importance should be
<wxl> it's clearly not critical
<teward> I voted Medium, but i'm happy for other triagers and bugcontrol to weigh in
<teward> :)
<teward> it is, at least, a Medium bug, though a case *could* be made for HIgh
<teward> anyone want to weigh in?
<wxl> i see it being core as defined by Bugs/Importance, but it's in Universe, which is kind of not core
<wxl> my vote was medium, too
<teward> note that my vote on Medium is because it's unmaintained - it has had FTBFS fixes, or plugin disables, or rebuilds and packaging modifications for transitions, but no actual code or bug fixes
<teward> hggdh: since you love weighing in on things I've looked at... :P  (ping)
<tsimonq2> teward: thanks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-05
<lamont> Can I get someone to nominate bug 1578674 for xenial?
<ubot5> bug 1578674 in bind9 (Ubuntu Xenial) "bind9 packages should not depend on python2 in xenial" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578674
<lamont> or is that something i can do?
<lamont> s/can/should/
<teward> lamont: if you have bug control you can nominate it for Xenial; if you have upload rights you can actually just set it as affects series: xenial
<teward> and then not have to wait for it to be approved to be against that release
<teward> series
<teward> gah i can't type
<lamont> teward: kewl
 * lamont does the targeting, lets it bake
<teward> well it's already approved for Xenial series so :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-07
<pkhaxorz> I have a rather critical usability issue. I try opening up my downloads folder in nautilus, and then nautilus tries to eat all my ram, and it only goes away when I kill/quit nautilus from system monitor/shell
<pkhaxorz> it doesn't crash, so a bug report is a bit out of the question, to my knowledge.
<pkhaxorz> it does however cause a system crash because all my ram gets eaten
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-08
<rostecnologia> Unbuntu 16.04
<rostecnologia> El ordenador se queda congelado sin que reaccione a ninguna combinación de teclas.
<rostecnologia> Mi ordenador es un ACER Extensa-2508
<rostecnologia> Procesador es Intel® Pentium(R) CPU N3540 @ 2.16GHz × 4
<rostecnologia> Graficos Intel® Bay Trail
<rostecnologia> SO de 64 bits
<rostecnologia> Tengo un triple arranque en:
<rostecnologia> Windows 10
<rostecnologia> Ubuntu 15.04 (en este funciona sin problemas)
<rostecnologia> Ubuntu 16.04 (lo instale a la vista de los problemas del 15.10, pero no ha servido de nada)
<hggdh> !es | rostecnologia
<ubot5> rostecnologia: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rostecnologia> ok gracias
<hggdh> de nada
<tdaitx> hi! can I get someone to set LP: #1550950 as affecting Xenial? It is set as Fix Released but that is only true for Yaketty
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1550950 in One Hundred Papercuts "package openjdk-9-jdk 9~b102-1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/include/linux/jawt_md.h', which is also in package openjdk-9-jdk-headless:amd64 9~b107-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550950
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-02
<threads9000_> Hello, I'd like to request a Stable Release Update for Ubuntu 16.04 regarding the following issue:
<threads9000_> https://wiki.strongswan.org/issues/2126
<threads9000_> https://wiki.strongswan.org/projects/strongswan/wiki/AppleClients#IKEv2-on-iOS-9-and-iOS-10
<threads9000_> https://github.com/trailofbits/algo/issues/430
<threads9000_> tl;dr strongSwan 5.3.5 has a serious bug with all iOS and macOS clients on IPSEC VPNs. The issue can be fixed by upgrading to strongSwan 5.5.1 which is available on Ubuntu 17.04.
<bdmurray> threads9000_: Have you see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates? It documents the process / criteria.
<threads9000_> Yes, the issue is fixed in the current release (17.04 / 5.5.1). I have tested the fix and it works (see trailofbits/algo for an easy method to test).
<threads9000_> I am not aware of any regressions based on an upgrade of strongswan 5.3.5 to 5.5.1. I'm even able to use the exact same ipsec.conf file without modification.
<threads9000_> I'm here to ask the Ubuntu bug control team to nominate this package for an SRU.
<teward> we don't nominate bugs for SRU necessarily; we can put the bug task to a given release, but the SRU nomination process isn't necessarily nomination by us.
<teward> (us being bug control)
<threads9000_> I filed a bug for this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strongswan/+bug/1687711
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1687711 in strongswan (Ubuntu) "strongSwan 5.3.5 has a known incompatibility with iOS/macOS 10+" [Undecided,New]
<teward> have you tried backporting the software version to 16.04 and confirmed it works as expected?
<teward> and by 'backporting' i mean built the software on Xenial, tested, confirmed it works, etc.
<threads9000_> I maintain this open source project (https://github.com/trailofbits/algo) though I'm not a developer. Several of Algo's users have done that and it works for them. I haven't personally tried.
<threads9000_> I'll poke a few people that I think can further test this with backported packages on 16.04 and ask them to add comments to the ticket.
<threads9000_> What is the typical uptake rate for SRUs (SRUs pushed vs filed/requested), and how long does it typically take to issue one?
<teward> "It Varies" is the answer to both questions, I believe.
<threads9000_> There's a second packaging issue with Network Manager too... but I'll get to that later. Basically, Network Manager does not support the AES-GCM cipher suite for IKE connections because it was not packaged with strongswan's openssl plugin. Therefore, it is limited to AES-CBC, an unauthenticated cipher mode that has resulted a a number of interesting
<threads9000_> cryptographic attacks over the last ~3 years or so.
<threads9000_> Ok, well, beyond having someone add to that ticket and say "I built strongSwan 5.5.1 on Ubuntu 16.04 and it works fine, etc." what else is required to get this moving?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-04
<koza> rbasak, hey. I've updated the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1510570, could you nominate for xenial?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1510570 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth LE pairing fail" [High,Fix released]
<rbasak> koza: done, but please note my comment
<rbasak> koza: since it sounds like a behavioural change being proposed, I think extra care needs to be taken here.
<rbasak> koza: what are the consequences for this change to users not affected by this bug, for example?
<rbasak> What will those users notice? What will they have to do? What might not work for them? Etc.
<koza> rbasak, sure, you want that as a comment to the bug or in the bug description?
<rbasak> koza: it should probably be in the SRU information in the bug description. Under Regression Potential or if appropriate feel free to make up a new section.
<koza> rbasak, ok, thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-05
<Kolus> I have a quick question about something going on in Ubuntu's latest Release update.  I believe it is a bug, or at least an issue to be reported, but I am not sure what I need to get in order to submit it as a possible bug.
<Kolus> for anyone following my query, it is similar to a past graphics issue in a previous release
<Kolus> wb Dreamon
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-06
<Kolus> I'm having an issue with Ubuntu 17.04 and am wondering what I need to gather in order to report a possible bug
<zteam> Hi, is there any ETA then really annoying kernel bug is fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1674838 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [High,In progress]
<zteam> Kolus, you should run ubuntu-bug package, and you are going to need a launchpad account I belive (I'm just a regular user myself)
<Kolus> wondering if this is the same issue
<Kolus> zteam, out of curiosity what is the bug your looking into?
<zteam> Kolus:this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1674838 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [High,In progress]
<zteam> It's really killing the fun to use Ubuntu for me, I now I can use a vanilla kernel in the mean time, but then I can't use the Nvidia driver instead :-/
<zteam> Kolus, what's your bug?
<Kolus> since updating to 17.04, I've been having issues with Blender, the screen and menu's bleed over each other on the VGA feed and on the HD feed from my system, there is high block pixlation
<Kolus> seems to be a graphics refresh issue
<Kolus> i've seen a similar problem with AMD drivers in the past with older versions of Ubuntu, but 16 was stable
<zteam> Hi, is there any ETA then really annoying kernel bug is fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1674838 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [High,In progress]
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-07
<zteam> Hi, is there any ETA for then this bug is expected to be fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1674838 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [High,In progress]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-04-30
<gatisp> hello. I am wondering if anyone here knows anything about Unity's XDndManager ?
<gatisp> the way it is implemented does not make much sense according to the spec
<taiebot>  I have weird bug here in Bionic just installed on new pc, via usb. On login screen if i type password and press enter, login fails. If i type password and click with the mouse on sign in, i sign in properly. I thought pressing enter would work does anyone confirm the same behaviour. Did a quick browse on launchpad and i did not see anything like that.
<taiebot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1768087
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1768087 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "pressing enter after password fails only clicking on icon sign in works" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-05-03
<BarrieButsers> Hi, i`m on Xenial, and i see a bug is fixed in Zesty, but i`d rather not upgrade whole system. Is there a way to fix this bug in Xenial?
<BarrieButsers> hi, i`m on xenial, and i know  a particular bug is fixed in zesty, but i don`t want to upgrade  whole system,. Is there a way to fix this in xenial?
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-05-06
<Superslowpoke> TESTING TESTING
